# OT > Offtopic >  Aluepolitiikkaa

## Antero Alku

> Suomessa voidaan ensi eduskuntakaudeksi lopettaa kuvittelu että kaikki suuret kehäkolmosen sisäpuoleiset liikenneinfrahankeet jotka on v 2010 mennessä suunniteltu käynnistyvän, todella lähtevät liikkeelle. Ei vaikka Suomessa n 80% kaikista juna- (ja todennäköisesti muistakin matkoista tehdään 100 km säteellä Helsingistä)


Pääkaupunkiseudun jättihankkeet kyllä toteutettaisiin, jos se olisivat tarpeen. Se, etteivät ne toteudu ja ole toteutuneet, johtuu siitä, etteivät ne ole tarpeen. Länsimetron liikenteellinen hyöty on nolla tai miinusmerkkinen, Marjaradan liikenne vastaa yhtä bussilinjaa, ei siihen oikeasti tarvita 300 miljoonan investointia. Mutta jos rahaa on ja suhdanteet mukavat, niin kivahan rakennusteollisuuden on tuollaisia jättihankkeita toteuttaa.

Länsimetro ja Marja ovat yhdessä 800 miljoonaa euroa, noin 8 miljardia Ruotsin kruunua. Siis "vain" puolet Tukholman citytunnelista. Mutta mitä sillä rahalla täällä Suomessa voisi tehdä? Esimerkiksi 3 kertaa Oikoradan, eli lähes 200 km. nopeata 2-raiteista rataa.

On tietenkin arvokysymys, halutaanko Suomi pitää asuttuna ja Kainuussa ja Lapissa asuvilla ihmisillä pitää oikeus työpaikkaan kotonaan. Me hesalaiset voisimme pohtia sitä asiaa siltä kannalta, miten innokkaasti haluasimme muuttaa Perlokselta tyhjäksi jääneeseen kiinteistöön sijoittuvaan työpaikkaan. Eli täällä ei töitä olisi ja työvoimatoimisto sanoisi, että meillä on tarjota työtä Joensuussa. Jos ei kelpaa, työttomyyskorvausta ei tule.

Koko Suomen kannalta on varmaankin älykkäämpää panna Helsingin seudun turhien liikenneinvestointien rahat kehittämään koko Suomen liikenteen palvelutasoa, jotta yritykset voivat toimia kilpailukykyisesti muuallakin kuin vain Länsiväylän varrella ja Aviapoliksessa lentokentän kupeessa.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> On tietenkin arvokysymys, halutaanko Suomi pitää asuttuna ja Kainuussa ja Lapissa asuvilla ihmisillä pitää oikeus työpaikkaan kotonaan. Me hesalaiset voisimme pohtia sitä asiaa siltä kannalta, miten innokkaasti haluasimme muuttaa Perlokselta tyhjäksi jääneeseen kiinteistöön sijoittuvaan työpaikkaan. Eli täällä ei töitä olisi ja työvoimatoimisto sanoisi, että meillä on tarjota työtä Joensuussa. Jos ei kelpaa, työttomyyskorvausta ei tule.
> 
> Koko Suomen kannalta on varmaankin älykkäämpää panna Helsingin seudun turhien liikenneinvestointien rahat kehittämään koko Suomen liikenteen palvelutasoa, jotta yritykset voivat toimia kilpailukykyisesti muuallakin kuin vain Länsiväylän varrella ja Aviapoliksessa lentokentän kupeessa.


Tietoyhteiskunnassa arvonlisäyksen painopiste on siirtynyt hyvin voimakkaasti suurempiin yksiköihin. Minusta on hyvin epäilyttävää pyrkiä sitouttamaan nuoria ihmisiä asumaan seuduilla, joissa on vain hyvin harvoja potentiaalisia työnantajia. Silloin juuri syntyy Perlos-tilanteita, joissa on pakko muuttaa työpaikan perässä. On parempi pyrkiä kouluttamaan ja työllistämään nuoret ihmiset jo valmiiksi alueilla, joilla on enemmän vaihtoehtoja. On parempi, että nuoret ihmiset muuttavat parikymppisinä elinkelpoisille alueilla kuin, että he huomaavat nelikymppisinä rakentaneensa talon ja perheen hyvin vähäisten mahdollisuuksien alueille ja joutuvat sitten muuttamaan työn perässä.

Koulutuspaikoissa pitäisi pyrkiä siihen, että isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla on yhtä helppo päästä opiskelemaan kuin pienemmissä yksiköissä. Nyt esimerkiksi kauppatiedettä tai oikeustiedettä on varsin vaikea päästä opiskelemaan Helsingin seudulla. Samaan aikaan hyvin suuri osa muualla Suomessa aloilta valmistuneista muuttaa Helsinkiin töihin. On hullua kouluttaa esimerkiksi lakimiehiä Rovaniemellä tai kauppatieteilijöitä ja diplomi-insinöörejä Lappeenrannassa, kun noilla alueilla ei tuolle erityisosaamiselle ole kysyntää. 

"Cut losses short and let profits run" pätee aluepolitiikkaankin. On rahanhaaskuuta yrittää turhaan pitää liikaa nurkkia asuttuna. Suurin osa Suomea periferiaa ja on ihan luonnollista, että syrjäseudut tyhjenevät. Parempi tuotto yhteisille rahoille saadaan, kun tehdään valintoja, mitä alueiita kehitetään ja mitä ei. 

Minusta Helsinki- Turku - Tampere - Lahti - Helsinki neliöllä sekä Oulun ja Jyväskylän seuduilla on hyvät kasvuedellytykset.

Ehkä parhaassa tapauksessa myös Kuopion seutu sekä osa Etelä-Pohjanmaata ja ruotsinkielistä Pohjanmaata ovat jossain määrin potentiaalisia alueita. Muu Suomi on pitkälti taantuvaa aluetta muutamia "läiskiä" lukuunottamatta ja se kannattaa myöntää. 

Jo nyt hyvin suuri osa Helsingin seudun verotuloista menee muun Suomen pönkittämiseen. On ihan luonnollista, että Helsingin seudun suuret ja hyvät infrastruktuurihankkeet, kuten Länsi-metro, Marja- rata, keskustatunneli(no tuohon ei taida tulla valtion rahaa) ja Kehä II saavat rahaa myös valtion budjetista.

----------


## kemkim

> On rahanhaaskuuta yrittää turhaan pitää liikaa nurkkia asuttuna. Suurin osa Suomea periferiaa ja on ihan luonnollista, että syrjäseudut tyhjenevät. Parempi tuotto yhteisille rahoille saadaan, kun tehdään valintoja, mitä alueiita kehitetään ja mitä ei.


Näin se on. Kun on rajallinen määrä rahaa, ei hyödytä mitään roiskia sitä sinne sun tänne. Elämme globalisoituneessa maailmassa ja toistaiseksi meidän täytyy kilpailla ulkomaiden kanssa. En kyllä pidä tätä kovin järkevänä seurauksineen, mutta toistaiseksi pitää sopeutua siihen, koska suomalaiset halunnevat säilyttää korkean elintasonsa. Tällöin olisi järkevintä kehittää Helsinkiä ja muutamaa suurinta kaupunkia sellaisiksi keskuksiksi, että niihin saadaan usean alan korkeatasoista toimintaa, jolloin ne ovat kilpailukykyisiä muiden maiden suurten keskuksien kanssa. Suurilla kaupungilla on myös itsessään vetovoimaa, tarjoavathan ne paljon enemmän mahdollisuuksia, harrastuksia ja pieniä kaupunkeja suvaitsevamman ilmapiirin. Jossain tutkimuksessa todettiinkin, että ne kaupungit, joissa vähemmistöt kuten homoseksuaalit saavat olla vapaasti, pärjäävät kilpailukykymittauksissa muita paremmin. Uskaltaisin myös väittää, että ne suuret kaupungit, joissa liikenne pelaa sujuvasti, houkuttavat ruuhkaisia kaupunkeja enemmän. Ja suuren kaupungin liikenne pelaa sujuvasti vain joukkoliikenteenä.

----------


## kemkim

> On tietenkin arvokysymys, halutaanko Suomi pitää asuttuna ja Kainuussa ja Lapissa asuvilla ihmisillä pitää oikeus työpaikkaan kotonaan. Me hesalaiset voisimme pohtia sitä asiaa siltä kannalta, miten innokkaasti haluasimme muuttaa Perlokselta tyhjäksi jääneeseen kiinteistöön sijoittuvaan työpaikkaan. Eli täällä ei töitä olisi ja työvoimatoimisto sanoisi, että meillä on tarjota työtä Joensuussa. Jos ei kelpaa, työttomyyskorvausta ei tule.


Mikäs siinä. Jos vain Joensuussa olisi toimiva joukkoliikenne, Helsinkiin verrattavissa oleva työtilanne, paljon kaikkia mahdollisuuksia ja ajanviettotapoja, paljon ihmisiä. Joensuu on kuitenkin pikkukaupunki ja sellaisena tulee pysymään. Ne, joiden on pakko muuttaa Helsinkiin töiden perässä, voivat valita myös asuvansa radan varren pikkukaupungissa kuten Keravalla. Se muistuttaa minusta monella tapaa Joensuuta. Sitten junalla voi hurauttaa Helsinkiin nopeasti töihin. Joensuussa ei ole tätä mahdollisuutta. Ei voi asua mukavassa urbaanissa ilmapiirissä suurkaupungissa ja käydä vain junalla töissä Joensuussa. Kaikki erikoisempi on haettava 500 km päästä Helsingistä. Ei kiitos.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällöin olisi järkevintä kehittää Helsinkiä ja muutamaa suurinta kaupunkia sellaisiksi keskuksiksi, että niihin saadaan usean alan korkeatasoista toimintaa, jolloin ne ovat kilpailukykyisiä muiden maiden suurten keskuksien kanssa. Suurilla kaupungilla on myös itsessään vetovoimaa, tarjoavathan ne paljon enemmän mahdollisuuksia, harrastuksia ja pieniä kaupunkeja suvaitsevamman ilmapiirin.


No, näkisi ensin että sitä kehitystä tapahtuisi missään Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella. Tällä hetkellä edes Helsingin seudulla ei kehitetä infraa siten, että siitä olisi hyötyä ulkopuolisille (vrt. Marja-rata versus päärata lentoaseman kautta).

Mitä koulutukseen tulee, en lähtisi vähättelemään esim. maakuntien ekonomikoulutuksen tarpeellisuutta. Valitettavasti tällä hetkellä ekonomien työpaikoista noin 2/3 on Helsingin seudulla, mutta se ei tarkoita ettei tarvetta ekonomien osaamiselle olisi muuallakin. Ongelma vain on, että työmarkkinat eivät ole muualla tarpeeksi likvidit, jolloin vaihtaminen ja sitä kautta eteneminen ei onnistu, ja urahakuisimmat yksilöt päätyvät sitten aina ennemmin tai myöhemmin Helsinkiin. Jos ekonomikoulutus keskitettäisiin vain HKKK:hon ja Hankenille, maakuntien loppukin elinkeinoelämä romahtaisi.

Päinvastainen tilanne on esim. hammaslääketieteessä. Esimerkiksi Tampereella ei kouluteta hammaslääkäreitä ja siksi pula on niin kova, että jopa yksityiselle hammaslääkäriasemalle on toisinaan vaikea päästä -- siis millekään niistä. Kerran tulin akuutissa tapauksessa käyneeksi Oulussa asti hammaslääkärissä (tosin olin sinne päin menossa joka tapauksessa juuri niinä päivinä), siellä kun paikallisesta koulutuksesta johtuen on hyvä tilanne lähes ainoana kaupunkina koko maassa. Kuitenkin trendi on ollut, että lääke- ja hammaslääketieteellistä koulutusta maakunnissa on karsittu ja pyritty keskittämään Helsinkiin, josta puolestaan ei tähän mennessä ole lopetettu vielä minkään alan koulutusta.

Tarkoitus ei ole mitenkään vähätellä Helsingin tarpeita, mutta toisinaan helsinkiläisten näyttää olevan vaikea ymmärtää, että myös muualla Suomessa on ihan todellisia koulutus- ja infratarpeita. Yleinen näkemys on, että muutamaa suurinta keskusta pitää kehittää ja kaikki muu joutaakin taantua takaisin erämaaksi. Aste-eroja löytyy siitä, millaista kehitystä muualle suvaittaisiin ja minkä kokoiset kaupungit ovat kehitettäviä keskuksia, mutta käytännön filosofia on sama: päätökset pitää tehdä keskusjohtoisesti Helsingissä, josta kaikki hyvä tulee.

Tosiasiassa alueilla on itsellään paras näkemys siitä, miten niitä pitäisi kehittää eikä kaikki keskushallinnosta esitetty ole edes alueiden mielestä viisasta: Esimerkiksi eräs liikenneministeri, en muista oliko nykyinen vai entinen, ei jaksanut innostua Tampereen pikaratikkahankkeesta mutta lupaili kyllä että jos Kekkosentie painetaan tunneliin Tampellan alueella, niin siihen valtion rahaa voisi hyvinkin saada. Olisihan tuo tietysti alueen asukkaiden kannalta ihan OK, mutta suurin hyöty valuisi kylläkin alueen omistavalle rakennusliikkeelle. Jos tuokin vielä sivuutetaan lipsahduksena, niin olisi kuitenkin ollut erityisen kiva kuulla mikä logiikka tällaisen jaottelun takana oli että tiehanke on automaattisesti OK, mutta ratahanke ei.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ne, joiden on pakko muuttaa Helsinkiin töiden perässä, voivat valita myös asuvansa radan varren pikkukaupungissa kuten Keravalla. Se muistuttaa minusta monella tapaa Joensuuta. Sitten junalla voi hurauttaa Helsinkiin nopeasti töihin. Joensuussa ei ole tätä mahdollisuutta. Ei voi asua mukavassa urbaanissa ilmapiirissä suurkaupungissa ja käydä vain junalla töissä Joensuussa. Kaikki erikoisempi on haettava 500 km päästä Helsingistä. Ei kiitos.


Tämä on kestämätöntä ajattelua. En tunne Joensuuta, mutta tunnen kyllä sympatiaa sitä kohtaan tässä tilanteessa. Jos joutuu muuttamaan Joensuusta Keravalle, asumisen hintataso hyppää taatusti rajusti ylöspäin. Entisen lyhyen työmatkan sijasta tuleekin tunnin kestävä tuskien taival jonnekin päin Helsinkiä, Espoota tai Vantaata. Taakse jäävät tuttavat, perheenjäsenet, koko mennyt henkilöhistoria ja ehkä koko suvun historia muutaman sukupolven ajalta. Tilalle tulee juurettomuuden ja pahan olon tunne jossain Keravan kerrostalossa. Toiset tietysti sopeutuvat, mutta toisille muutto voi olla kova pala. Tässä tilanteessa ymmärrän, että jos asiat ovat muuten järjestyksessä, jopa työttömyys kotiseudulla voi tavallaan olla houkuttavampi vaihtoehto.

Helsinkiläisiltä joskus unohtuu, että Helsinki ei ole paratiisi eivätkä kaikki halua sinne. Ajatus että jotain palvelua lähdettäisiin hakemaan 500 km päästä on täysin vailla todellisuuspohjaa. Tietenkään Joensuun palveluvarustus ei ole sama kuin Helsingin, mutta pienemmässä kaupungissa ihminen ei osaa kaivata samoja asioita kuin Helsingissä vaan on sopeutunut siihen palvelutarjontaan, joka paikallisesti on olemassa. Lisäksi nykyään netistä tilaamalla saa lähes mitä vain, joten liikkeiden valikoimat ovat entistä vähemmän ongelma. Ja olihan jo ennen vanhaan Anttilan postimyynti olemassa.

Tästä muistuu mieleen hupaisa esimerkki. Joskus muutama vuosi sitten kuulin keskustelun tod.näk. lähijunassa matkalla Espoosta Helsinkiä kohti. Joku rouva suureen ääneen todisteli ystävättärelleen, ettei voisi ikinä muuttaa pois Helsingistä: perhe kärsisi, kun ei muualla ole flamenco-ryhmiä 4-vuotiaille. Tämä tietysti oli jo minunkin tamperelaiskorvissani tavattoman hupaisa ajatus ja herätti kysymyksiä että ovatko prioriteetit kohdallaan, jos 4-vuotias tarvitsee tuollaisia harrastuksia -- että harrastaako siinä lapsi vai vanhemmat... Voin kuvitella että Oulussa tai Joensuussa tulisi sellainen naurunremakka, ettei siitä loppua tulisi. Sen sijaan tarjolla on toisenlaisia aktiviteetteja: hirviporukoita, spinning-tunteja tai sitten varsinkin pohjoisessa voi hurauttaa autolla hetkessä viikonlopuksi Iso-Syötteelle tai Lappiin laskettelemaan. Ihminen sopeutuu erilaisiin oloihin ja mikä omissa oloissa on aivan välttämätöntä, voi muualla olla tuntematonta -- ja päinvastoin.

Omaan napaan tuijottamalla ei voi mitenkään tietää kuinka onnellisia tai onnettomia muualla asuvat ovat. Sen sijaan elämän irti repäiseminen väkisin ja asettuminen uuteen paikkaan ovat useimmiten traumaattisia kokemuksia, mitä ei sovi vähätellä. Minulle oli kova paikka lähteä aikoinaan opiskelemaan Turkuun (joskin 3 vuoden päästä olin jo sopeutunut ja löytänyt kaupungin hienot puolet) sekä myöhemmin Lilleen Ranskaan opiskelijavaihtoon, mutta eipä ollut helppoa myöskään palata Ranskasta synnyinkaupunkiini Tampereelle, jonne olin ikävöinyt kaikki edeltävät vuodet: kulttuurishokki iski myös palatessa, kun ruokalasku oli 2 kertaa niin iso kuin Ranskassa, kaikkia elintarvikkeita ei saanut ollenkaan, kirja- ja elokuvavalikoima romahti murto-osaan (ei, edes Helsingissä ei ole yhtä hyvää tarjontaa) ja suomalaiset vaikuttivat suhteessa epäkohteliailta verrattuna ranskalaisiin (tosin tämäkin tunne meni pian ohi -- kyse on vain tapojen eroon tottumisesta).

Voi itseltään kysyä, että jos Suomesta loppuisi työt ja olisi pakko muuttaa vaikka Tukholmaan, Pietariin tai Berliiniin, niin tuntuisiko kivalta? Voi olla että perillä on paljon positiivista omaksuttavaa, mutta pakolla lähteminen ei ole koskaan miellyttävää.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä koulutukseen tulee, en lähtisi vähättelemään esim. maakuntien ekonomikoulutuksen tarpeellisuutta. Valitettavasti tällä hetkellä ekonomien työpaikoista noin 2/3 on Helsingin seudulla, mutta se ei tarkoita ettei tarvetta ekonomien osaamiselle olisi muuallakin.


Tuon 2/3 ekonomeista voisi hyvin kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla. Muutaman muualla tarvittavan voi sitten vaikka kouluttaa paikallisesti. Ihan samalla lailla ne reilut 50 % lakimiehistä ja diplomi-insinööreistä, jotka Helsingin seudun elinkeinoelämä tarvitsee kannattaa kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla.

Elinkeinoelämän kannalta on paras tilanne, kun opiskelijat pääsevät jo opiskeluaikana verkostoitumaan työmarkkinoille.




> Päinvastainen tilanne on esim. hammaslääketieteessä. Esimerkiksi Tampereella ei kouluteta hammaslääkäreitä ja siksi pula on niin kova, että jopa yksityiselle hammaslääkäriasemalle on toisinaan vaikea päästä -- siis millekään niistä. 
> 
> Kuitenkin trendi on ollut, että lääke- ja hammaslääketieteellistä koulutusta maakunnissa on karsittu ja pyritty keskittämään Helsinkiin, josta puolestaan ei tähän mennessä ole lopetettu vielä minkään alan koulutusta.


Lääketiede, hammaslääketiede, opettajankoulutus, lastentarhanopettajankoulutus ja teologia ovat sellaisia (julkisia aloja), joilla työpaikat jakautuvat asukkaiden mukaan. Noissa kohtuullinen hajasijoitus on ymmärrettävä.

Hammaslääkäripula johtuu aika paljon siitä, että hammaslääkäreiden koulutusmäärät ovat liian alhaiset, kyse ei ole yksiköiden lukumäärästä. Noin 100 hammaslääkärin koulutusta ei kannata hajauttaa liikaa.

----------


## petteri

> Sen sijaan elämän irti repäiseminen väkisin ja asettuminen uuteen paikkaan ovat useimmiten traumaattisia kokemuksia, mitä ei sovi vähätellä. Minulle oli kova paikka lähteä aikoinaan opiskelemaan Turkuun (joskin 3 vuoden päästä olin jo sopeutunut ja löytänyt kaupungin hienot puolet) sekä myöhemmin Lilleen Ranskaan opiskelijavaihtoon, mutta eipä ollut helppoa myöskään palata Ranskasta synnyinkaupunkiini Tampereelle, jonne olin ikävöinyt kaikki edeltävät vuodet: kulttuurishokki iski myös palatessa, kun ruokalasku oli 2 kertaa niin iso kuin Ranskassa, kaikkia elintarvikkeita ei saanut ollenkaan, kirja- ja elokuvavalikoima romahti murto-osaan (ei, edes Helsingissä ei ole yhtä hyvää tarjontaa) ja suomalaiset vaikuttivat suhteessa epäkohteliailta verrattuna ranskalaisiin (tosin tämäkin tunne meni pian ohi -- kyse on vain tapojen eroon tottumisesta).


Nimenomaan tuosta syystä opiskelupaikkojen olisi syytä olla alueilla, joissa on aidot työmarkkinat. Silloin ei tarvitse muuttaa useita kertoja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On tietenkin arvokysymys, halutaanko Suomi pitää asuttuna ja Kainuussa ja Lapissa asuvilla ihmisillä pitää oikeus työpaikkaan kotonaan. Me hesalaiset voisimme pohtia sitä asiaa siltä kannalta, miten innokkaasti haluasimme muuttaa Perlokselta tyhjäksi jääneeseen kiinteistöön sijoittuvaan työpaikkaan. Eli täällä ei töitä olisi ja työvoimatoimisto sanoisi, että meillä on tarjota työtä Joensuussa. Jos ei kelpaa, työttomyyskorvausta ei tule.


Suomessa on pari oleennaista rakenteellista vikaa: Suomalaisia on liian vähän, ja maa on liian harvaan asuttu jotta kaikilla maakunnilla olisi tasavertaiset mahdollisuudet menestyä. Lisäksi ilmasto-olosuhteet ja geopoliittinen sijainti idän ja lännen valtablokkien välissä suosii eteläistä ja läntistä Suomea. Jos Suomessa asuisi yhtä paljon väkeä kuin Saksassa tai Ranskassa niin yritykset suorastaan kilpailisivat saadakseensa töihinsä Perloksesta irtisanotut. Mun ehdotukseni, lkoot että nostaa karvat pystyyn monella: Avatkaa edes itäraja!




> En kyllä pidä tätä kovin järkevänä seurauksineen, mutta toistaiseksi pitää sopeutua siihen, koska suomalaiset halunnevat säilyttää korkean elintasonsa. Tällöin olisi järkevintä kehittää Helsinkiä ja muutamaa suurinta kaupunkia sellaisiksi keskuksiksi, että niihin saadaan usean alan korkeatasoista toimintaa, jolloin ne ovat kilpailukykyisiä muiden maiden suurten keskuksien kanssa. Suurilla kaupungilla on myös itsessään vetovoimaa, tarjoavathan ne paljon enemmän mahdollisuuksia, harrastuksia ja pieniä kaupunkeja suvaitsevamman ilmapiirin.


Veit sanat näppikseltäni.




> Tästä muistuu mieleen hupaisa esimerkki. Joskus muutama vuosi sitten kuulin keskustelun tod.näk. lähijunassa matkalla Espoosta Helsinkiä kohti. Joku rouva suureen ääneen todisteli ystävättärelleen, ettei voisi ikinä muuttaa pois Helsingistä: perhe kärsisi, kun ei muualla ole flamenco-ryhmiä 4-vuotiaille.


Kyseinen rouva ehkä tarkoitti sitä ettei voisi kuvitella muuttavansa Helsingistä esim Nurmijärvelle tai muualle ympäryskuntiin vaikka saisi edullisemman asunnon. Se että pysty käymään töissä 40 km päässä Helsingissä ei riitä kaikille, vaan lasten harrastukset ja tuttu koulu ovat tietyssä elämänvaiheesa se tärkein juttu. 




> Tuon 2/3 ekonomeista voisi hyvin kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla. Muutaman muualla tarvittavan voi sitten vaikka kouluttaa paikallisesti. Ihan samalla lailla ne reilut 50 % lakimiehistä ja diplomi-insinööreistä, jotka Helsingin seudun elinkeinoelämä tarvitsee kannattaa kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla.
> 
> Elinkeinoelämän kannalta on paras tilanne, kun opiskelijat pääsevät jo opiskeluaikana verkostoitumaan työmarkkinoille.


Olen aikaisemmin pitänyt kiinni myös siitä näkemyksestä että elinkeinoelämän keskittyminen liiaksi vain Helsinkiin johtuu paljolti siitä että meillä ei ole kunnollista perinteistä yliopistokaupunkia tyliin Oxford, Heidelberg tai Tartto, eikä kunnon kakkoskaupunkia kuten Hampuri, Pietari ja  Göteborg. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nimenomaan tuosta syystä opiskelupaikkojen olisi syytä olla alueilla, joissa on aidot työmarkkinat. Silloin ei tarvitse muuttaa useita kertoja.


Olemme ilmeisesti perustavanlaatuisesti eri mieltä ilmiöstä. Sanot, että jos on pakko lähteä, niin parempi lähteä mahdollisimman varhain. Minä taas sanon, että on ylipäänsä epäinhimillistä tieten tahtoen pakottaa valitun politiikan vuoksi ihmisiä muuttamaan kotiseudultaan muualle.

Ei tietenkään jossain Lapin perukoilla tarvitsisi välttämättä kouluttaa multimediamaistereita, jos on ilmeistä ettei paikallista kysyntää ole ollenkaan. Mutta suurelta osin kyse on noidankehästä: sanotaan, ettei paikkakunnalla X kuitenkaan ole tarvetta koulutukselle Y ja sitten puolestaan yritys Z miettii, ettei paikkakunnelle X voi sijoittua kun ei ole tarjontaa Y-koulutetusta työvoimasta. Kouluttamalla paikkakunnelle jonkun alan spesialisteja riittävästi voidaan saada joku tällaista työvoimaa kaipaava yritys sijoittumaan paikkakunnelle taatakseen laadukkaan työvoiman saannin.

Esimerkiksi Kainuuseen on sijoittunut jonkin verran call centereitä, ja mitä olen aiheesta lukenut lehdistä, työntekijät ovat äärettömän onnellisia ja lojaaleja = hyvää työvoimaa. Ei tällaisen työn tarvitse sijaita Kehä III:n sisäpuolella, jossa elämisen kulut ovat kovat eikä kukaan kuitenkaan viihdy call center -työssä kuin puolesta vuodesta vuoteen kerrallaan, väliajan hätäratkaisuna. Samoin UPM päätti keskittää taloushallinnon palvelukeskuksen Tampereelle, koska sopivaa osaavaa työvoimaa on tarjolla. Lapissa puolestaan sijaitsee eräitä IT-yrityksiä, jotka tekevät alihankintaa suurille firmoille. Sanovat myös, että työvoiman laatu, lojaalisuus ja pysyvyys ovat sellainen etu, ettei kannata lähteä Helsingin seudulle kilpailemaan isojen firmojen kanssa.

Pointti on, että kun katsoo asioita Helsingistä käsin, saattaa vaikuttaa, että ei ulkopuolella mitään koulutusta tarvita. Mielikuvat ovat jossain porotalouden ja maanviljelyksen tasolla. Ulkopuolelta tarkasteltuna koulutettu työvoima on resurssi, jonka perässä tulee yritystoimintaa ja hyvinvointia. Toisinaan voi esiintyä kohtaanto-ongelmia jos koulutetaan liikaa ja/tai väärille aloille, mutta toisinaan pienestä alusta voi lähteä liikkeelle menestystarina. Vaikkapa Oulun nykyinen hyvinvointi voidaan johtaa, tietyt onnekkaat sattumatkin huomioiden, suoraan 1950-70 -luvuilla tehtyihin päätöksiin yliopistokoulutuksen laajentamisesta maakuntaan ja erityisesti tekniikan/elektroniikan/radiotekniikan koulutuksen aloittamisesta Oulussa. Tuolloin ei varmasti voitu keskushallinnossa ymmärtää, miten merkittävä päätös oli kyseessä. Ja moni olisi varmasti ollut valmis sanomaan, ettei siellä poronhoitoalueen etelärajalla mitään elektroniikkakoulutusta ikinä tulla tarvitsemaan. Mutta tarvittiinpa vain.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen aikaisemmin pitänyt kiinni myös siitä näkemyksestä että elinkeinoelämän keskittyminen liiaksi vain Helsinkiin johtuu paljolti siitä että meillä ei ole kunnollista perinteistä yliopistokaupunkia tyliin Oxford, Heidelberg tai Tartto, eikä kunnon kakkoskaupunkia kuten Hampuri, Pietari ja  Göteborg.


Meillä olisi ollut yliopistokaupunki Turku jos ei Turun akatemiasta olisi tehty Keisarillista Aleksanterin yliopistoa kun pääkaupunki muutti Helsinkiin. Kyse on tsaristisesta keskittämispolitiikasta. (Nykyinen Turun yliopisto, tuo "vapaan kansan lahja vapaalle tieteelle", perustettiin 1920-luvulla yksityishenkilöiden aktiivisuuden seurauksena eikä ole suoraa jatkoa keskiajan akatemialle.)

Mitä kakkoskaupunkeihin tulee, minusta meillä on selkeästi kolme kakkoskategorian kaupunkia: Tampere, Turku ja Oulu. Se, että nämä eivät ole niin vahvoja kuin voisivat olla, johtuu toisaalta määrätietoisesta keskittämispolitiikasta (kaikki on haluttu keskittää Helsinkiin) ja toisaalta sellaisesta aluepolitiikasta jossa yritetään taata joka puolella maata samanlaiset olot (mikä tietenkin johtaa siihen, että kaikki resurssit valuvat kaikkein alikehittyneimmille paikkakunnille, kun ne yritetään saada nostettua samalle tasolle kehittyneempien kaupunkien kanssa). Suomessa ei ole ikinä ollut selkeää tahtoa tai politiikkaa kehittää kakkoskeskuksia vaan niitä on aina sorsittu mennen tullen sekä pääkaupungin että maaseudun suunnilta. Alkaen ihan siitä, että aina kuulee sellaisia itseään toteuttavia profetioita, kuin että "ei siellä paikallisjunaliikenne kuitenkaan kannata" tai "mitä koulutusta siellä nyt sitten tarvitaan".

----------


## petteri

> Esimerkiksi Kainuuseen on sijoittunut jonkin verran call centereitä, ja mitä olen aiheesta lukenut lehdistä, työntekijät ovat äärettömän onnellisia ja lojaaleja = hyvää työvoimaa. Ei tällaisen työn tarvitse sijaita Kehä III:n sisäpuolella, jossa elämisen kulut ovat kovat eikä kukaan kuitenkaan viihdy call center -työssä kuin puolesta vuodesta vuoteen kerrallaan, väliajan hätäratkaisuna. Samoin UPM päätti keskittää taloushallinnon palvelukeskuksen Tampereelle, koska sopivaa osaavaa työvoimaa on tarjolla. Lapissa puolestaan sijaitsee eräitä IT-yrityksiä, jotka tekevät alihankintaa suurille firmoille. Sanovat myös, että työvoiman laatu, lojaalisuus ja pysyvyys ovat sellainen etu, ettei kannata lähteä Helsingin seudulle kilpailemaan isojen firmojen kanssa.


Yksinkertaisia tehtäviä, kuten Call Center palveluita tai taloushallinnon rutiineja voidaan hyvin pitää seuduilla, joissa on saatavana työvoimaa. Isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla tuollaisiin yksinkertaisiin rutiinitöihin töihin ei löydy koulutettuja henkilöitä, mutta syrjäseuduilla on koulutettujenkin pakko ottaa vastaan duuni kuin duuni. Lähinnä kieli- ja kulttuurivaatimus pitää nuo työt Suomessa.

Ohjelmointi on aika helposti alihankittavissa Lapista, Kiinasta tai Venäjältä. 




> Toisinaan voi esiintyä kohtaanto-ongelmia jos koulutetaan liikaa ja/tai väärille aloille, mutta toisinaan pienestä alusta voi lähteä liikkeelle menestystarina. Vaikkapa Oulun nykyinen hyvinvointi voidaan johtaa, tietyt onnekkaat sattumatkin huomioiden, suoraan 1950-70 -luvuilla tehtyihin päätöksiin yliopistokoulutuksen laajentamisesta maakuntaan ja erityisesti tekniikan/elektroniikan/radiotekniikan koulutuksen aloittamisesta Oulussa.


Se, että Oulussa, Jyväskylässä ja Tampereella yliopistojen kylkeen on syntynyt yritystoimintaa, ei tarkoita sitä, että koulutusta kannattaa hajasijoittaa joka puolelle. Yliopisto edistää yritystoimintaa vain kun se on riittävän suuri ja monialainen.

Suomessa  ihan turhia yliopistoja. Lapin yliopisto, Joensuun yliopisto, Lappeenrannan Teknillinen yliopisto ja Vaasan yliopisto ovat ihan turhaa innovaatioresurssien haaskuuta. Tutkimuksessa ja opetuksessa suuri yksikkö on lähes aina tehokkaampi kuin miniyksikkö.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomessa ei ole ikinä ollut selkeää tahtoa tai politiikkaa kehittää kakkoskeskuksia vaan niitä on aina sorsittu mennen tullen sekä pääkaupungin että maaseudun suunnilta.


Ei voida syyttää siitä etteikö tahdon puutetta olisi ollut, vaan Suomellla  on ennenkaikkea ollut huonoa tuuria, joka on vaikuttanut tahtoon. 
Ennen pääkaupungin siirtämistä Helsinkiin Suomella oli kunnollinen pää- ja kakkoskaupunkipari: Turku ja Viipuri. Turku paloi ja Viipuri menetettiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> "Cut losses short and let profits run" pätee aluepolitiikkaankin. On rahanhaaskuuta yrittää turhaan pitää liikaa nurkkia asuttuna. Suurin osa Suomea periferiaa ja on ihan luonnollista, että syrjäseudut tyhjenevät. Parempi tuotto yhteisille rahoille saadaan, kun tehdään valintoja, mitä alueiita kehitetään ja mitä ei.


Jos lähdetään tälle linjalle, niin mihin vedetään raja? 

Suomi on Euroopan periferiaa, hankalasti meren takana ja vaikeat ilmasto-olosuhteet. Miksi se joensuulainen työttömäksi jäänyt jäisi tuhlaamaan mahdollisuuksiaan Helsinkiin, kun saman tien voisi matkustaa johonkin oikeaan kaupunkiin keskelle Eurooppaa. Miksi Euroopassa pitäisi panna rahaa johonkin joutavaan tuppukylään Suomenlahden pohjoisrannalla? Oikeissa kaupungeissa on saman verran ihmisiä kuin koko Suomessa, joten tyhjäksi koko Suomi ja sen riitaisa pääkaupunkiseutu!

Entä sitten Eurooppa? Kännykkäteollisuudesta voisimme ottaa mallia. Se on jo ymmärtänyt, missä on maailma eli markkinat. Ja se on mennyt sinne, myös Joensuun ja Kontiolahden Perloksen tehtailta. Eurooppa on marginaalimarkkina amerikkalaisille, ja Amerikkakin on marginaalimarkkina Kiinan ja Intian rinnalla. Kännykkäteollisuus onkin ollut fiksu ja jättänyt Amerikan välivaiheen väliin oikaisten suoraan itään.

Meillä helsinkiläisillä on omituinen tapa kuvitella olevamme maailman napa. Emme edes ymmärrä mikä on Pietari, joka on yhtä lähellä Helsinkiä kuin Jyväskylä. Sattuiko joku katsomaan viikonloppuna ohjelmaa, joka kertoi venäläisitä kiinteistöjen ostajista Itä-Suomessa? Viidelle miljoonalle pietarilaiselle Suomi on mukava siisti onnela, jonka voi halutessaan ostaa kesämökiksi. Jos sattuu huvittaa panna rahat tänne. Helsinki taas on mukava lähiö Pietaria halvempine pikkukauppoineen, kun venäläinen matkaa mökilleen Hankoniemelle.

Keskittäminen on kivaa vallan käyttäjälle, mutta kovaa peliä sitten, kun ovesta kävelee sisään vielä isompi keskittäjä. Viulut maksaa kansalainen. Tänä vuonna Joensuun asukas, montako vuotta menee, kun tätä keskustelua käydään Helsingin seudun asukkaista?

En kannata Helsinki-keskeistä Suomen tyhjennyksen politiikkaa, koska Helsinki ei elä ilman elinvoimaista Suomea. Asia on niin päin. Ja siksi yhteiskunnan rahat pitää sijoittaa ensisijaisesti esimerkiksi lentokentän kautta kulkevaan päärataan ja muiden kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen tarpeelliseen ja hyödylliseen kehittämiseen kuin länsimetron tai Marjaradan tapaisiin liikenteellisesti hyödyttömiin megahankkeisiin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Yksinkertaisia tehtäviä, kuten Call Center palveluita tai taloushallinnon rutiineja voidaan hyvin pitää seuduilla, joissa on saatavana työvoimaa. Isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla tuollaisiin yksinkertaisiin rutiinitöihin töihin ei löydy koulutettuja henkilöitä, mutta syrjäseuduilla on koulutettujenkin pakko ottaa vastaan duuni kuin duuni. Lähinnä kieli- ja kulttuurivaatimus pitää nuo työt Suomessa.


Näin on. 




> Suomessa  ihan turhia yliopistoja. Lapin yliopisto, Joensuun yliopisto, Lappeenrannan Teknillinen yliopisto ja Vaasan yliopisto ovat ihan turhaa innovaatioresurssien haaskuuta. Tutkimuksessa ja opetuksessa suuri yksikkö on lähes aina tehokkaampi kuin miniyksikkö.


Olen itse valmistunut aikoinaan Lappeenrannasta, ja jo silloin (1980-luvulla) siis, aloin kallistua sille kannalle ettei tieteteellisillä kriteereillä mitattuna miksikään huippuyliopistoksi sitä voi laskea. Ainoa hyvä puoli siinä oli että opiskelijoiden asuntotilanne oli paljon parempi kuin Helsingissä, tunnelma oli tiiviimpi koska  yksikön pienuuden vuoksi opiskelijat ja proffat olivat kuin yhtä perhettä, ja tulipahan opittua puhumaan Karjalan murretta. Matkan pituus Helsinkiin ei ollut paha siihenkään aikaan. Mutta se työtilanne johti kuitenkin siihen että vaikka juna aikoinaan vei sinne, niin se toi yhtä tehokkaasti myös takaisin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> J
> Suomi on Euroopan periferiaa, hankalasti meren takana ja vaikeat ilmasto-olosuhteet. Miksi se joensuulainen työttömäksi jäänyt jäisi tuhlaamaan mahdollisuuksiaan Helsinkiin, kun saman tien voisi matkustaa johonkin oikeaan kaupunkiin keskelle Eurooppaa. Miksi Euroopassa pitäisi panna rahaa johonkin joutavaan tuppukylään Suomenlahden pohjoisrannalla? Oikeissa kaupungeissa on saman verran ihmisiä kuin koko Suomessa, joten tyhjäksi koko Suomi ja sen riitaisa pääkaupunkiseutu!


Joensuulainen jää mielellään Helsinkiin, koska Helsingin kaduilla kuulee nykyään kovin usein savon- sekä karjalanmurretta. Tulee kotoisa olo. Vielä kun töitäkin riittää ja vanhat kaveritkin ovat jo kotiutuneet tänne, niin mikäs sen mukavampaa.

Tärkeintä ihmisille luullakseni on pidemmällä aikavälillä samanhenkinen ja saman kulttuuritaustan jakava tuttu yhteisö, ei niinkään se fyysinen paikka. Suomalaisista enemmistö viihtynee parhaiten samaa kieltä puhuvien ja samaan tapaan ajattelevien ihmisten kesken, joiden kanssa ei ole niin paljon ymmärrysongelmia kuin ulkomailla asuessa olisi. Minusta on mielenkiintoista, kuinka esimerkiksi kiinalaiset ovat muodostaneet omia kaupunginosia suurkaupunkeihin ympäri maailmaa. Lontoo ja New York esimerkkeinä. Yhtä hyvin suomalaiset voisivat perustaa vaikkapa Berliiniin suomalaisen kaupunginosan, jos jostain syystä lähtö täältä tulisi.

Maailmanlaajuisesti muuttoliike kohdistuu kaupunkeihin. Suurkaupungit kasvavat yhä suuremmiksi yksiköiksi ja imevät muuttovirtaa syrjäseuduilta. En tiedä tarkkaan, mikä tämän ilmiön aiheuttaa, mutta jos se olisi mahdollista padota, se olisi varmaankin onnistunut muualla maailmassa. Vanhoissa Euroopan kulttuurimaissa kaupungistuminen tapahtui kauan ennen Suomea, Suomessa se on vielä käynnissä. Ruotsissa ilmiö on toteutunut jo pitkälle ja maaseutu tyhjentynyt, en tiedä, onko sitä yritetty hidastaa. Varmaankaan ei suuremmin. Näkisin Suomen tulevaisuuden Ruotsin kaltaisena, maamme kun ovat melko samanlaisia monella tavalla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Meillä helsinkiläisillä on omituinen tapa kuvitella olevamme maailman napa. Emme edes ymmärrä mikä on Pietari, joka on yhtä lähellä Helsinkiä kuin Jyväskylä. Sattuiko joku katsomaan viikonloppuna ohjelmaa, joka kertoi venäläisitä kiinteistöjen ostajista Itä-Suomessa? Viidelle miljoonalle pietarilaiselle Suomi on mukava siisti onnela, jonka voi halutessaan ostaa kesämökiksi. Jos sattuu huvittaa panna rahat tänne. Helsinki taas on mukava lähiö Pietaria halvempine pikkukauppoineen, kun venäläinen matkaa mökilleen Hankoniemelle.


Kuvitellaan sellainen skenaario että suuri ja tunnettu suomalainen kännykkäyhtiö myydään jollekin ulkomaiselle kilpailijalle ja sen pääkonttori Espoossa ja muutkin laitokset Suomessa lopetetaan. Mitä meille jää? Ei pk-seudun n miljoona asukasta jää sitä huolimatta tyhjän päälle, vaan Stadissa aletaan kehittää bisnestä joka liitty juuri idän ja lännen väliseen kauppaan, kuten ennenkin on tehty. Jos venäläiset tulevat tänne ja ostavat kesämökkejä ja Stockan tyhjäksi, niin antaa tulla vaan koska sekin tuo rahaa tänne. Pääasia että tulevat rauhanomaisissa aikeissa. 

Emme me "tsadilaiset" todellakaan kuvitele olevamme missään maailman navassa, mutta meidän on pakko pitää omia puoliamme ja uskoa omaan tulevaisuuteemme koska jos pääkaupunkimme kehitys olisi negatiivista tai taloudelliset edellytykset romahtaisivat ja eläminen kävisi täällä sietämättömäksi, niin että n puolet-3/4 väestöstä joutuisi lähtemään maata kiertelemään paremman onnen toivossa, niin turha meidän on kuvitella että vastaanotto muualla olisi erityisen ystävällistä, eli kun se jäätävä pakkanen iskee, niin se iskee rajuimmin täällä. 

Eniten olen huolissani siitä että miten käy niiden kymmenientuhansien, jotka ovat ostaneet pk-seudulta asuntonsa viime aikoina huippukalliiseen hintaan, ja asuntojen hintakupla puhkeaa? 1990-luvun lama ruoski asuntokuplan puhkeamisen vuoksi ankarammin juuri pk-seutua, ja se voi toistua uudestaan jos jokin markkinahäiriö iskee. Se voi alkaa lähi-idän tai USA:n poliittis-taloudellisesta tilanteeesta, ilman että me voimme vaikuttaa siihen juuri mitenkään. 

Siksi pidän kaikkia toimenpieitä joilla saataisiin hillittyä Helsingin seudun ja muiden Suomen kasvuksekusten asuntojen hintakehitystä, ja kun diagnoosi on selvä: Tontteja ei tule riittävästi myntiin, niin lääkitys on että ongelmia on alettava purkaa siitä päästä. Sitten jos ne tontit ja rakennuskohteet saadaan sijoitettua sen lisäksi sopivasti turhiksi ja mielettömiksi haukuttujen Länsimetron ja Marja-radan varrelle unohtamatta Jokeria ja Laajasalon tunneliraitiotietä, niin mitkä ovat ne vaihtoehdot siinä tapauksessa? Moottoriteiden varsilleko ja Nurmijärvelle vain?

Loppujen lopuksi: Helsinkiä ei rakenneta siksi että puoli Suomea saadaan tyhjennetyä tänne, vaan väestönlisäys johtuu jo aika paljon syntyvyyden kasvusta ja siirtolaisuudesta Suomeen päin.  Missä stadilaisten omat lapset asuisivat tulevaisuudessa jos ei tänne saisi rakentaa mitään? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Emme me "tsadilaiset" todellakaan kuvitele olevamme missään maailman navassa, mutta meidän on pakko pitää omia puoliamme ja uskoa omaan tulevaisuuteemme koska jos pääkaupunkimme kehitys olisi negatiivista tai taloudelliset edellytykset romahtaisivat ja eläminen kävisi täällä sietämättömäksi, niin että n puolet-3/4 väestöstä joutuisi lähtemään maata kiertelemään paremman onnen toivossa, niin turha meidän on kuvitella että vastaanotto muualla olisi erityisen ystävällistä, eli kun se jäätävä pakkanen iskee, niin se iskee rajuimmin täällä.


Naiivi kysymys: jos ja kun tämä pätee helsinkiläisiin, niin miksi joensuulaisella olisi vähemmän oikeutta pitää omia puoliaan? Uskon, että itse kullakin on oikeus tähän, mutta toisen oikeutta ei pidä loukata. Jos Joensuun (tai muun kaupungin) edellytyksiä tietoisesti heikennetään ja kohdistetaan näin säästyneitä resursseja Helsingin vahvistamiseen, ei sitä oikeuta pelkästään se, että kuvitellaan että näin Suomi pelastuu.




> Eniten olen huolissani siitä että miten käy niiden kymmenientuhansien, jotka ovat ostaneet pk-seudulta asuntonsa viime aikoina huippukalliiseen hintaan, ja asuntojen hintakupla puhkeaa?


Tämän huolen kyllä jaan. Tosin en näe miten omaehtoisilla poliittisilla valinnoilla aiheutettu muuttoliike Helsingin suuntaan helpottaa asiaa mitenkään. Tietenkin asuntoja pitäisi kaavoittaa enemmän, jotta ylikysyntä ei pitäisi hintoja liian korkealla.




> Tontteja ei tule riittävästi myntiin, niin lääkitys on että ongelmia on alettava purkaa siitä päästä. Sitten jos ne tontit ja rakennuskohteet saadaan sijoitettua sen lisäksi sopivasti turhiksi ja mielettömiksi haukuttujen Länsimetron ja Marja-radan varrelle unohtamatta Jokeria ja Laajasalon tunneliraitiotietä, niin mitkä ovat ne vaihtoehdot siinä tapauksessa? Moottoriteiden varsilleko ja Nurmijärvelle vain?


Miksi ainoa mahdollinen ratkaisu on rakentaa uudet liikenneyhteydet ja uudet asunnot ihmisille jotka muuttavat muualta kun työtilanne pakottaa muuttamaan? Miksi ei voitaisi tukea mallia, jossa säilytetään muutkin kaupungit elinvoimaisina, jolloin infraan ei tarvitse Helsingin seudulla investoida niin rankalla kädellä? Eikä rakentaa asuntoja toiseen kertaa samaan aikaan kun muualla maassa niitä jää tyhjilleen.




> Loppujen lopuksi: Helsinkiä ei rakenneta siksi että puoli Suomea saadaan tyhjennetyä tänne, vaan väestönlisäys johtuu jo aika paljon syntyvyyden kasvusta ja siirtolaisuudesta Suomeen päin.  Missä stadilaisten omat lapset asuisivat tulevaisuudessa jos ei tänne saisi rakentaa mitään?


Kuten sanottu, toki Helsinki kasvaa myös orgaanisesti ja saa kasvaakin rauhassa. Rakennettakoon siis uusia asuntoja sen verran kuin tarvitaan. Tarkoitus ei ole aidata kaupunkia ja estää sinne muuttamista niiltä jotka niin haluavat tehdä (tosin tällä hetkellä kova asuntojen hinta toimii samalla tavalla). Pitäisi vain tunnustaa, että aluepolitiikka on aluepolitiikkaa tehdään sitä sitten Helsingin tai Joensuun hyväksi. Helsingin tukeminen ei ole valtakunnanpolitiikkaa eikä Helsinki sinänsä automaattisesti säteile maagisesti hyvinvointia muualle maahan.

Ja entäpä suuret helsinkiläiset/espoolaiset yritykset? Kuinka paljon niiden arvonlisäyksestä todella generoidaan Kehä III:n sisäpuolella? Monella on toimipisteitä muutamassa muussakin kaupungissa (sekä ulkomailla), ja esim. metsäteollisuudessa kaikki tehtaat ovat muualla kuin Helsingissä. Jos muu maa näivettyy, niin mitä roolia on enää Helsingin pääkaupunkistatuksellakaan?

Yksi ongelmien syy saattaakin olla vallan rakenteissa. Suomessa on vahva keskushallinto ja vahva kunnallinen itsehallinto, mutta kuntia on liikaa (vähän vajaa 450) eivätkä ne oikeasti kykene käyttämään valtaansa siten että sillä olisi taloudellisesti stimuloivia alueellisia vaikutuksia. Suomesta puuttuu Euroopassa tyypillinen väliportaan hallinto, ja keskushallinnon asemaa pönkittää se, että kuntien asema on todellisuudessa heikko vaikka teoriassa vahva. Miksi ei perustettaisi uutta maakuntahallintotasoa, luovuttaisi (lähinnä teoreettisesta) kunnallisesta itsehallinnosta (ainakin kaikissa tärkeissä asioissa) ja siirrettäisi verotusoikeus valtiolta maakunnalle, joka sitten maksaisi osan veroista valtion keskitettyyn kassaan? Maakunta voisi hoitaa liikennesuunnittelun, korkeakoulutuksen, terveydenhuollon, elinkeinopolitiikan jne. ja olisi riittävän vahva alueellinen peluri saadakseen aikaan tuloksia. Näin maakuntien kohtalo olisi todellisuudessakin niiden omissa käsissä, ja alueelta kerätyt verotulot käytettäisiin pääosin oman alueen hyväksi (lukuunottamatta kevyttä, lähinnä ulkopolitiikkaan ja EU-asioihin keskittyvää valtionhallintoa sekä köyhille maakunnille annettavia maltillisia solidaarisuusavustuksia). Olisi turha syyttää pääkaupunkia siitä, jos menee huonosti kun päätösvalta olisi itsellä. Helsinkiä voitaisiin kehittää helsinkiläisten varoilla niin paljon kuin sielu sietää. Ja kaiken kukkuraksi päästäisiin oikeasti tekemään asioita ilman jatkuvaa suunnittelua, suunnittelun suunnittelua ja ministeriöiden komiteamietintöjä.

----------


## petteri

> Naiivi kysymys: jos ja kun tämä pätee helsinkiläisiin, niin miksi joensuulaisella olisi vähemmän oikeutta pitää omia puoliaan? Uskon, että itse kullakin on oikeus tähän, mutta toisen oikeutta ei pidä loukata. Jos Joensuun (tai muun kaupungin) edellytyksiä tietoisesti heikennetään ja kohdistetaan näin säästyneitä resursseja Helsingin vahvistamiseen, ei sitä oikeuta pelkästään se, että kuvitellaan että näin Suomi pelastuu.


Kyllä Joensuulaisillakin on oikeus pitää puoliaan. Toki jokainen seutu haluaa kaiken maan ja taivaan väliltä. 

Kyse resurssien jaossa on lähinnä siitä, kuinka paljon Helsingin seudun hyvinvoinnista siirretään verotuksella muualle maahan ja kuinka se kohdennetaan.




> Miksi ainoa mahdollinen ratkaisu on rakentaa uudet liikenneyhteydet ja uudet asunnot ihmisille jotka muuttavat muualta kun työtilanne pakottaa muuttamaan? Miksi ei voitaisi tukea mallia, jossa säilytetään muutkin kaupungit elinvoimaisina, jolloin infraan ei tarvitse Helsingin seudulla investoida niin rankalla kädellä? Eikä rakentaa asuntoja toiseen kertaa samaan aikaan kun muualla maassa niitä jää tyhjilleen.


Maailma vaan muuttuu, ihmiset muuttavat. Kun tietotyö suosii suuria kaupunkeja, uusi yritystoiminta keskittyy.

Minusta olennaista olisi suunnata resurssit niin, että leivotaan mahdollisimman iso kakku. Nyt resurssien hajoittaminen heikentää kasvuedellytyksiä. Helsingin seutu pärjää kohtuullisesti, Tampere ja Oulu tulevat heti perässä. Kuopio, Jyväskylä ja Turku voitaisiin ehkä saadaan jotenkin mukaan, jos tehtäisiin valintoja eikä hajoitettaisi liikaa resursseja.




> Ja entäpä suuret helsinkiläiset/espoolaiset yritykset? Kuinka paljon niiden arvonlisäyksestä todella generoidaan Kehä III:n sisäpuolella? Monella on toimipisteitä muutamassa muussakin kaupungissa (sekä ulkomailla), ja esim. metsäteollisuudessa kaikki tehtaat ovat muualla kuin Helsingissä. Jos muu maa näivettyy, niin mitä roolia on enää Helsingin pääkaupunkistatuksellakaan?


Tietoyhteiskunnassa yhä suurempi osa arvonlisäyksestä muodostuu tietotyössä, jolle on parhaat edellytykset suurissa kaupungeissa. Suomessa kasvava osuus arvonlisäyksestä muodostuu Helsingin seudulla.

----------


## teme

> Maailma vaan muuttuu, ihmiset muuttavat. Kun tietotyö suosii suuria kaupunkeja, uusi yritystoiminta keskittyy.


Kyllä, suurehkö väestöpohja mahdollistaa suuremman erikoistumisen joka johtaa (noin yleisesti ottaen ja keskimäärin) parempaan tuottavuuteen. Olennaisempaa on kuitenkin, että (tuottavat) palvelut edellyttävät laajahkoa väestöpohjaa. Tällä foorumilla on esimerkiksi puhuttu automarketeista, jotka ovat kaupan tapa keskittää palveluja. ja isommista raitiovaunuista, joka taas on joukkoliikenteen tapa keskittää palveluita.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Naiivi kysymys: jos ja kun tämä pätee helsinkiläisiin, niin miksi joensuulaisella olisi vähemmän oikeutta pitää omia puoliaan? Uskon, että itse kullakin on oikeus tähän, mutta toisen oikeutta ei pidä loukata. Jos Joensuun (tai muun kaupungin) edellytyksiä tietoisesti heikennetään ja kohdistetaan näin säästyneitä resursseja Helsingin vahvistamiseen, ei sitä oikeuta pelkästään se, että kuvitellaan että näin Suomi pelastuu.


Helsinkihän on nettomaksaja mitä tukiaisiin tulee. Siitä että tukiaisia maksetaan ei päästä varmaan missään kehittyneessä yhteiskunnassa eroon, eikä taideta siitäkään että tukiaisten maksajat eivät aina saa itse päättää tai edes tietää mihin niitä käytetään. 




> Miksi ainoa mahdollinen ratkaisu on rakentaa uudet liikenneyhteydet ja uudet asunnot ihmisille jotka muuttavat muualta kun työtilanne pakottaa muuttamaan? Miksi ei voitaisi tukea mallia, jossa säilytetään muutkin kaupungit elinvoimaisina, jolloin infraan ei tarvitse Helsingin seudulla investoida niin rankalla kädellä? Eikä rakentaa asuntoja toiseen kertaa samaan aikaan kun muualla maassa niitä jää tyhjilleen.


Muualla Suomessa pitkät etäisyydet ja yhdyskuntarakenne vaikuttavat enemmän kuin rakentamiskustannuksiin niiden ylläpitokustannuksiin. Eihän sinne jossa kaikki kulkevat omalla autolla kannata ylipäänsä rakentaa mitään rautateitä. Näiden paikkakuntien asukkaathan toivovat ennen kaikkea muuta bensan hinnan alentamista, ja työpaikkoja tietenkin. Vihje Arkadianmäelle pyrkiville: Luvatkaa nämä asiat vakava ilme naamassa, niin jos ei ensi yrittämällä läpi, niin ainakin kannustava tulos on varmaa. 90% paikoista annetaan nimittäin muille vaalipiireille kuin Helsingin. 

Asuntojen tyhiksi jääminen on konkreettinen muuttoliikkeen aiheuttama ongelma, varsinkin jos ne ovat hyväkuntoisia ja seuraava täysremontti vasta vuosikymmenien päässä. Tyhjilleen jäävät omakotitalot kelvannevat periaatteessa vapaa-ajan asunnoiksi, miksei upporikkaille venäläisillekin, jos ovat hyväkuntoisia ja jos tingitään vaatimuksesta että pitää olla oma ranta. Avainasemassa ovat matkailupalvelujen tuottajat. Vrt esimerkkiä miten hyvin Viron tyhjillään olevat talot ovat menneet kaupaksi suomalaisille vapaa-ajan asunnoksi. Kerrostalojakin voisi periaatteessa uusiokäyttää hotelleina, kylpylöinä tms. 




> Ja entäpä suuret helsinkiläiset/espoolaiset yritykset? Kuinka paljon niiden arvonlisäyksestä todella generoidaan Kehä III:n sisäpuolella? Monella on toimipisteitä muutamassa muussakin kaupungissa (sekä ulkomailla), ja esim. metsäteollisuudessa kaikki tehtaat ovat muualla kuin Helsingissä. Jos muu maa näivettyy, niin mitä roolia on enää Helsingin pääkaupunkistatuksellakaan?


Kysy metsäyhtiöiden johtajilta miksi esim UPM-Kymmenen pääkonttori ei ole Valkeakoskella ja miksi Stora Enson ei ole Imatralla, ja Iittala-konsernin johdolta miksi heidän ei ole Iittalassa. Valtiovalta ei ole pakolla siirtänyt niitä Helsinkiin eivätkä ne saa veroetua siitä että ovat lähteneet aikoinaan pois tuotantopaikoiltaan. Mun puolesta saisivat palata sinne, eli täällä toimikoot vain ne suuryritykset joille on todellista hyötyä toimia täällä. Luulisi tietoliikennetekniikan luvatulla vuosisadalla olevan helppo juttu toteuttaa, vai olenko väärässä? 




> Suomesta puuttuu Euroopassa tyypillinen väliportaan hallinto, ja keskushallinnon asemaa pönkittää se, että kuntien asema on todellisuudessa heikko vaikka teoriassa vahva. Miksi ei perustettaisi uutta maakuntahallintotasoa, luovuttaisi (lähinnä teoreettisesta) kunnallisesta itsehallinnosta (ainakin kaikissa tärkeissä asioissa) ja siirrettäisi verotusoikeus valtiolta maakunnalle, joka sitten maksaisi osan veroista valtion keskitettyyn kassaan?


Suomesta liittotasavalta? Ei taitaisi oikein toimia ilman että syntyisi valtavia riitoja juuri siksi että maakuntien väliset maantieteelliset erot ovat mitä ovat. Suomessahan on yksi sellainen autonominen maakunta, nimittäin Ahvenanmaa, mutta sekin pärjää vain maantieteellisen asemansa takia, sattuu olemaan parin tunnin laivamatkan päässä 2 miljoonasta ostovoimaisesta  suur-tukholmalaisesta.

Saadakseen aikaan menestyviä osavaltioita, pitäisi joitakin heikosti menestyviä maakuntia yhdistää toisiin, ja miten sen tekee tasapuolisesti ja aiheuttamatta ristiriitaisia tunteita asukkaiden identiteetissä? 




> Olisi turha syyttää pääkaupunkia siitä, jos menee huonosti kun päätösvalta olisi itsellä. Helsinkiä voitaisiin kehittää helsinkiläisten varoilla niin paljon kuin sielu sietää. Ja kaiken kukkuraksi päästäisiin oikeasti tekemään asioita ilman jatkuvaa suunnittelua, suunnittelun suunnittelua ja ministeriöiden komiteamietintöjä.


Suomen poliittista elämää on syytetty virkamievetoisuudesta. Jokaisen tärkeän päätöksen takana on sekä näkyvästi esillä olevia kuin myös kasvottomia virkamiehiä joista osa on poliittisella mandaatilla nimitettyjä, mutta toisaalta hyvin kokeneita siitä huolimatta. Virkamiehet tavallaan tasoittavat niitä mielipide-eroja mitä Arkadianmäellä esiintyy palopuheissa. 

Kuten aikaisemin mainitsin, olisi helppo juntata läpi Arkadianmäellä vaikka koko bensaveron poisto, koska suurin osa suomalaisista varmasti haluaisivat niin. Ja varmaan löytyy maakunnista satoja tärkeämpiä hankkeita kuin joku länsimetro. Ja koska johtava virkamieskunta asuu Helsingissä, moni heistä on syntynytkin siellä, eli voi olla perää siinä kuuluisassa "Helsingin herrojen" maineessa, ja väitetystä kotiin päin vetämisestä. 

Pitkällä tähtäimellä siis Suomen jakaminen autonomisiin maakuntiin tai osavaltioihin omine valtaelimineen voisi olla ratkaisu, mutta miten se natsaa EU:n kanssa. Ja jos tähän ratkaisuun päädytään, niin mihin koko _Suomea_ tarvitaan ylipäänsä sitten enää?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsinkihän on nettomaksaja mitä tukiaisiin tulee. Siitä että tukiaisia maksetaan ei päästä varmaan missään kehittyneessä yhteiskunnassa eroon, eikä taideta siitäkään että tukiaisten maksajat eivät aina saa itse päättää tai edes tietää mihin niitä käytetään.


Lukuja tästä olisi hyvä saada. Aina tätä toistetaan, mutta muistetaanko silloin että valtionhallinnon työpaikat ovat piilotukea Helsingin elinkeinoelämälle?




> Suomesta liittotasavalta? Ei taitaisi oikein toimia ilman että syntyisi valtavia riitoja juuri siksi että maakuntien väliset maantieteelliset erot ovat mitä ovat. Suomessahan on yksi sellainen autonominen maakunta, nimittäin Ahvenanmaa, mutta sekin pärjää vain maantieteellisen asemansa takia, sattuu olemaan parin tunnin laivamatkan päässä 2 miljoonasta ostovoimaisesta  suur-tukholmalaisesta.[...] Pitkällä tähtäimellä siis Suomen jakaminen autonomisiin maakuntiin tai osavaltioihin omine valtaelimineen voisi olla ratkaisu, mutta miten se natsaa EU:n kanssa. Ja jos tähän ratkaisuun päädytään, niin mihin koko _Suomea_ tarvitaan ylipäänsä sitten enää?


No eihän tässä hyvänen aika Suomea ole tarkoitus hajottaa. Eihän Ranskakaan ole liittotasavalta vaan hyvin keskitetysti ohjattu valtio, vaikka siellä onkin kohtuullisen vahva departementti- ja aluehallinto juuri osassa mainituista aihealueista. Tarkoitus olisi vahvistaa aluehallinnon kykyä toimia alueensa puolesta. Nykyiset maakunnan toimisivat ihan hyvin tällaiseen tarkoitukseen jos niillä olisi budjetti esimerkiksi oman verotusoikeuden kautta. Muutama köyhin maakunta saattaisi kaivata vähän lisätukea, mutta suurin osa pärjäisi ihan kohtuullisesti. Samalla voitaisiin saneerata kunnista pois päällekäisyydet ja irrationaalisuudet (laitettaisiin myös Helsinki, Espoo ja Vantaa yhden päätöksentekoelimen alaisuuteen, samoin kuin muut kaupunkiseudut) ja valtionhallintoa voitaisiin ohentaa, kun ei tarvittaisi esim. keskitettyä korkeakoulupolitiikkaa, ehkä korkeintaan joku kevyt korkeimman tutkimuksen huippukeskusohjelma tukemaan maakuntien vastuulla olevaa korkeakoulutusta luomaan kansainvälisiä tähtiyksiköitä.

Joku voi kysyä, että eikö keskushallinnon saneeraus olisi lopun alkua. Kysyisinkin mieluummin, mitä hyvää nykyinen keskushallinto on saanut aikaan esim. koulutus- tai elinkeinopolitiikassa mikä ei olisi onnistunut itsenäisesti eri puolilla maata ilman tuota ohjaavaa kättä?

----------


## vompatti

> On hullua kouluttaa  diplomi-insinöörejä Lappeenrannassa, kun noilla alueilla ei tuolle erityisosaamiselle ole kysyntää.


Suomen paperiteollisuudesta noin kolmasosa sijaitsee lähempänä Lappeenrantaa kuin mitään muuta yliopistokaupunkia. Näetkö paperiteollisuuden jo sellaisena auringonlaskun alana, joka ei uusia diplomi-insinöörejä tarvitse?

Tämänkin foorumin aktiivisista kirjoittajista kaksi on valmistunut Lappeenrannasta diplomi-insinööriksi. Junaharrastajia LTY:ssä opiskelee vielä noin kymmenen. Tällä perusteella kyseessä ei voi olla ihan turha yliopisto.




> Tuon 2/3 ekonomeista voisi hyvin kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla. Muutaman muualla tarvittavan voi sitten vaikka kouluttaa paikallisesti. Ihan samalla lailla ne reilut 50 % lakimiehistä ja diplomi-insinööreistä, jotka Helsingin seudun elinkeinoelämä tarvitsee kannattaa kouluttaa Helsingin seudulla.


Siis opiskelijoiden pitäisi tulla lisäämään Helsingin ja Espoon ruuhkia? Opiskelijoiden tuloilla ei ole aina varaa asua Helsingissä, joten opiskelijatkin muuttaisivat Nurmijärvelle ja sieltä ajaisivat päivittäin luennoille. Näin yksityisautoilu lisääntyy.




> Suomessa  ihan turhia yliopistoja. Lappeenrannan Teknillinen yliopisto on ihan turhaa innovaatioresurssien haaskuuta. Tutkimuksessa ja opetuksessa suuri yksikkö on lähes aina tehokkaampi kuin miniyksikkö.


Onko joku sanonut, että Lappeenrannan teknillisen yliopiston tutkimusyksiköt ovat miniyksiköitä? Lähes kaikki Suomen sähkömoottoreiden tutkimus on keskittynyt Lappeenrantaan. Saisivatko nuo professorit ja tutkijat enemmän aikaiseksi Helsingissä? Lisäksi merkittävä osa Suomen ydinenergiatekniikan tutkimuksesta on keskittynyt Lappeenrantaan, enkä osaa pitää tuota yksikköä kovin pienenä.




> Vaikkapa Oulun nykyinen hyvinvointi voidaan johtaa, tietyt onnekkaat sattumatkin huomioiden, suoraan 1950-70 -luvuilla tehtyihin päätöksiin yliopistokoulutuksen laajentamisesta maakuntaan ja erityisesti tekniikan/elektroniikan/radiotekniikan koulutuksen aloittamisesta Oulussa. Tuolloin ei varmasti voitu keskushallinnossa ymmärtää, miten merkittävä päätös oli kyseessä. Ja moni olisi varmasti ollut valmis sanomaan, ettei siellä poronhoitoalueen etelärajalla mitään elektroniikkakoulutusta ikinä tulla tarvitsemaan. Mutta tarvittiinpa vain.


Näin se oli. Tässä hieman lainauksia Oulun yliopiston ensimmäisen elektroniikan professorin, Matti Otalan, muistelmateoksesta Uskalla olla viisas:




> Pidettiin täysin mahdottomana, että modernit teollisuusalat voisivat menestyä pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella. Esimerkiksi eräässä mietinnössä todettiin, että 'elektroniikka-alalla ei Oulussa voi olla mitään edellytyksiä, eihän sinne voi olla mahdollista saada edes opettajia".


Tämä mielipide on monella tämänkin foorumin kirjoittajalla. Tarvetta diplomi-insinööreille ei ole kuin pääkaupunkiseudulla, ja he eivät muualle töihin suostuisikaan.




> Seuraava edistysaskel otettiin vuonna 1965, jolloin Oulun yliopistoon perustettiin sähköinsinööriosasto, jonka tehtäväksi määriteltiin lähinnä voimalaitosinsinöörien koulutus. Totesin, että tehtävä oli määritelty väärin, sillä pääosa Pohjois-Suomen vesivoimaloista oli jo rakennettu, lämpövoimaloiden rakentamisen painopiste oli Etelä-Suomessa ja kehittyvä automaatio vähensi voimalaitosinsinöörien tarvetta.


Ei siis ollut helppoa saada elektroniikan koulutusta Ouluun. Vaikka diplomi-insinöörejäkin kannattaa kouluttaa Oulussa, ei siellä kuitenkaan ihan mitä tahansa kannata kouluttaa.

----------


## Kani

> En kannata Helsinki-keskeistä Suomen tyhjennyksen politiikkaa, koska Helsinki ei elä ilman elinvoimaista Suomea.


Asia on juuri näin. Helsingin elinvoimaisuuden ilman muuta Suomea voi tarkistaa joka vuosi ajalla 24.12.-25.12., jolloin tämä kaupunkimme on autio ja tyhjä, kun 2/3 helsinkiläisistä sijaitsee jossain muualla Suomessa, tosiasiallisilla juurillaan. Olisi rehellistä tunnustaa, että ilman näitä juuriltaan repäistyjä sukupolvia Helsinki olisi Oulun kokoinen pikkukaupunki. 




> Helsinkihän on nettomaksaja mitä tukiaisiin tulee.


Uho siitä, kuinka Helsingin rahoilla elätetään muuta Suomea, on erittäin kyseenalaista. Muu Suomi kasvattaa Helsingille jokaisesta ikäluokasta tuhansia nuoria, jotka muuttavat Muussa Suomessa sijaitsevasta kotikunnastaan juuri siinä vaiheessa, kun he ensimmäistä kertaa tuottaisivat kotikunnalleen muutakin kuin pelkkiä kustannuksia. Muu Suomi on farmiseura, jonka myös pitää elää voidakseen tuottaa lisää lahjakkuuksia Helsingin otettavaksi. 

Yhtä lailla Helsinki on Euroopan farmiseura, jonka pitää elää, ja joka tarvitsee isonveljen tukea, tarvitsi mm. elintarvike->kemikaaliviraston sijoituksessa, jota ajettiin Suomeen nimenomaan aluepoliittisista syistä ja samojen vallanpitäjien toimesta, jotka vastustavat kotimaista aluepolitiikkaa äänekkäästi.




> Kyllä, suurehkö väestöpohja mahdollistaa suuremman erikoistumisen joka johtaa (noin yleisesti ottaen ja keskimäärin) parempaan tuottavuuteen.


Suuruuden ekonomia toimii huonosti monissa veronmaksajille tärkeissä asioissa. Helsinki on Suomen suurin kaupunki, jossa kuitenkin tuotetaan palveluja huomattavasti kalliimmalla ja tehottomammin kuin pienemmissä kaupungeissa ja kunnissa. Meillä ei todellakaan ole mitään syytä opettaa muuta Suomea asioiden järjestämisessä.

Siitä huolimatta on intressitahoja, jotka haaveilevat Helsingin ja pääkaupunkiseudun asukasluvun radikaalista kasvattamisesta tilanteessa, jossa samanaikaisesti kaavoittamista ja rakentamista pantataan, eikä palveluiden rakenteelle* pystytä tekemään mitään. Tällainen ei voi missään tapauksessa koitua sen paremmin tavallisten helsinkiläisten kuin kenenkään muuallakaan asuvan parhaaksi.
_________
* Esimerkki: joukkoliikenteen järjestämiseen eurooppalaisittain pienehköllä seudulla tarvitaan kaksi samaa asiaa tekevää organisaatiota, HKL ja YTV.

----------


## teme

> Lukuja tästä olisi hyvä saada. Aina tätä toistetaan, mutta muistetaanko silloin että valtionhallinnon työpaikat ovat piilotukea Helsingin elinkeinoelämälle?


Tämmöisiä lukuja löysin pikaisesti etsimällä Tilastokeskuksen StatFinistä (http://statfin.stat.fi/) vuodelle:

K O K O M A A 	Yhteensä 	2 262 359
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	732 271
011 Helsingin seutukunta 	Yhteensä 	606 064
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	195 414

Eli siis Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla on 26,79% koko maan työpaikoista ja 26,69% koko maan julkisen sektorin työpaikoista. Kun tuon pyöristää lähimpiin prosenttiin niin se on täsmälleen sama 27% kuin koko maan keskiarvo. Tilastokeskus ei erittele ovatko nuo valtionhallinon vai kunnan palveluksessa. Ylipäänsä julkishallinto (luokka L, kaupunki + valtio) työlistää Helsingissä 8,6% tai noin 30 000 ihmistä, ja tuosta näppituntumalla ehkä 10 000 on valtion palveluksessa. Mikään valtava subventio ei siis ole kyseessä, ja se tasapainoittuu sillä että mm. puolustusvoimien työpaikat ovat maakunnissa.

Vertailun vuoksi vaikka Itä-Suomen läänissä luvut ovat:
Yhteensä 205 081
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	67 056
eli 32%

Lapin maakunnassa
Yhteensä 	66 808
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	23 926
eli 36%

----------


## teme

> Suuruuden ekonomia toimii huonosti monissa veronmaksajille tärkeissä asioissa. Helsinki on Suomen suurin kaupunki, jossa kuitenkin tuotetaan palveluja huomattavasti kalliimmalla ja tehottomammin kuin pienemmissä kaupungeissa ja kunnissa.


HUSsilla on ongelmansa, mutta...

Yksityisiä työpaikkoja syntyy nimenomaan Helsingin seudulle ja muihin kasvukeskuksiin. Joko ihmiset muuttavat keskuksiin, jolloin työllisyys paranee. Tai sitten pysyvät korvesssa ja työllisyys ei parane. Aluekehityspuuhasteluun ei enää oikeasti usko juuri kukaan. Se että pidetään joka niemen notko ja saarelma asuttuna talouden ja työllisyyden kustannuksellakin on ihan mahdollinen poliittinen valinta, se vaan pitäisi sanoa ääneen ja hyväksyä kustannukset, eli vaikkapa pienemmät eläkkeet. En usko että kannatusta löytyy.

Tämän kysymyksen rinnalla YTV ja HUS ovat järjestelykysymyksiä. 




> Meillä ei todellakaan ole mitään syytä opettaa muuta Suomea asioiden järjestämisessä.


Kannatan lämpimästi sitä, että tehdään kuten ulkopuoliset (muu Suomi, OECD, jne.) sanoo, eli pannaan seudun hallinto yhteen. Ulkopuoliset ylipäänsä on usein aika terävänäköisiä.

----------


## kemkim

> Yksityisiä työpaikkoja syntyy nimenomaan Helsingin seudulle ja muihin kasvukeskuksiin.


Hyvin sanottu. Keskustapuolue on jo vuosikymmeniä kiskonut rahaa maakuntien tekohengitykseen, mutta tulokset puhuvat puolestaan. Muuttovirta käy kohti suuria keskuksia, vaikka miten yritettäisiin pitää maakuntia hengissä.

Poliisin yksiköiden siirtäminen Rovaniemelle johti siihen, että ihmiset eivät halunneet muuttaa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle, joten heillä on suuria vaikeuksia saada sinne ammattitaitoista työvoimaa. Raippaluodon sillalla yritettiin saada vaasalaisia muuttamaan Mustasaareen, mutta kovin tyhjää siellä Raippaluodossa näkyy vieläkin olevan. 

Lahden oikorata on nähdäkseni hyödyllisin näistä maakuntapuuhasteluista, koska se lisää pääkaupunkiseudun kasvukäytäviin yhden uuden mahdollisuuden ja sen päässä on jo vankka keskittymä eli Lahti. Lahden työllisyys paranee kertaheitolla, kun pääsevät pk-seudun työpaikkojen makuun. 

Itä-Suomen matka-aikojen väheneminenkin on ihan hyvä, koska näin vähennetään tieliikennettä junan tullessa kilpailukykyisemmäksi. Kouvolan, Lappeenrannan tai Mikkelin kehitykseen en usko matka-ajan tunnin lyhenemisellä olevan vaikutusta, koska sieltä ei pääse käymään töissä Helsingissä vieläkään kohtuuajassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvin sanottu. Keskustapuolue on jo vuosikymmeniä kiskonut rahaa maakuntien tekohengitykseen, mutta tulokset puhuvat puolestaan. Muuttovirta käy kohti suuria keskuksia, vaikka miten yritettäisiin pitää maakuntia hengissä.


Siinähän juuri se ongelma onkin. Ei pelkkä raha syydettynä johonkin suuntaan takaa tuloksia. Yleensä poliittiset puolueet tykkäävät jakaa rahaa peruskannattajajoukolleen, joko suomen- tai ruotsinkieliselle. Tupaillassa kun luvataan uusi tienpätkä tai silta, niin johan taputus käy kovana. Kaikki tämä on pois järkevistä investoinneista joita pitäisi tehdä.

Ei pidä myöskään sotkea maakuntakeskuksia ja haja-asutusalueita. Jos kaikki niputetaan yhdeksi "landeksi", analyyttinen asenne muuttuu mahdottomaksi ja keskustellaan pelkkien mielikuvien varassa.

Miksiköhän muuten esimerkiksi Tampere ei juuri koskaan saa mitään? Voisiko nollaa lähenevä keskustan kannatus ja minimaalisen pieni ruotsinkielisten määrä vaikuttaa jotain?




> Poliisin yksiköiden siirtäminen Rovaniemelle johti siihen, että ihmiset eivät halunneet muuttaa Helsingistä Rovaniemelle, joten heillä on suuria vaikeuksia saada sinne ammattitaitoista työvoimaa. Raippaluodon sillalla yritettiin saada vaasalaisia muuttamaan Mustasaareen, mutta kovin tyhjää siellä Raippaluodossa näkyy vieläkin olevan.


Lehdissä oli muutama päivä sitten juttua näistä alueellistamisista. Juttua esiteltiin menestyksenä, mutta tosiasiassa se oli karua luettavaa. Virastoja oli räiskitty pitkin Suomenniemeä kuin haulikolla ampuen aivan pikkupaikkakunnille ja siten, että ne eivät keskenään muodosta mitään synergioita. Alunperinhän oli tarkoitus, että Turkuun kootaan kaikki meren kanssa tekemisissä oleva hallinto. Tampereen poliisikoulu + poliisiammattikorkea olisivat muodostaneet synergiaa mm. nyt Rovaniemelle sijoitetun poliisin tietohallintoyksikön sekä muistaakseni Riihimäelle lähetetyn lupahallintoyksikön (?) kanssa. En usko, että Rovaniemi sinänsä on huono paikka tietohallintoyksikölle paitsi että yksikkö on liian pieni (oliko jotain parikymmentä henkeä?) selvitäkseen yksin ja muodostaakseen synergiaa paikallisen osaamisen kanssa.

Nykyisten viranhaltijoiden vastustus on asia, jolle ei pitäisi arvioinnissa laittaa painoa. Jos virasto on sijainnut Helsingissä, niin luonnollisesti koko henkilökunta on rekrytoitu alunperin sinne. Siksi vastustus on luonnollista. Päätös on vain tehtävä joskus, ja jos virasto saa elää 10-20 vuotta rauhassa ja sopeutua ympäristöönsä, sen sijainti muualla kuin Helsingissä muuttuu yhtä luonnolliseksi kuin aiempi sijainti Helsingissä.

Eräänlainen alueellistamisen irvikuva on Hämeenlinnan suuri suosio. Sehän oli kerännyt lukunmääräisesti eniten työpaikkoja tähän asti toteutetuissa alueellistamisissa. Kaupunki on sinänsä ihan OK paikka, mutta voiko sitä kutsua alueellistamiseksi, jos virastoja muutetaan aivan Helsingin työssäkäyntialueen rajoille? Siksihän se on niin suosittu, että henkilökunta voi edelleen asua Helsingin seudulla ja pendelöidä päivittäin. Mutta silloin juuri alueellistamisella tavoitellut valtakunnantason hyödyt jäävät saavuttamatta.




> Lahden oikorata on nähdäkseni hyödyllisin näistä maakuntapuuhasteluista, koska se lisää pääkaupunkiseudun kasvukäytäviin yhden uuden mahdollisuuden ja sen päässä on jo vankka keskittymä eli Lahti. Lahden työllisyys paranee kertaheitolla, kun pääsevät pk-seudun työpaikkojen makuun.


Ja taas viittaus siihen, että Helsingin läheisyys on ainoa autuaaksi tekevä asia... On tämä tietysti totta (ja itsekin puhun sen puolesta, että koko Etelä-Suomesta Tamperetta myöten tehtäisiin efektiivisesti yhtenäinen työssäkäyntialue sopivin liikenneyhteyksin), mutta tästä näkökulmasta esitettynä kyseessä ei ole maakunnan elinolosuhteiden parantaminen vaan Helsingin kasvupolitiikka. Joskus ne voivat kohdata, mutta niiden samaistaminen toisiinsa on vaarallista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli siis Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla on 26,79% koko maan työpaikoista ja 26,69% koko maan julkisen sektorin työpaikoista. Kun tuon pyöristää lähimpiin prosenttiin niin se on täsmälleen sama 27% kuin koko maan keskiarvo.


Jännä luku. Kun yleinen mielikuva on, että "muu Suomi" pyörii lähinnä yhteiskunnan "suojatyöpaikkojen" voimin, niin tämähän todistaa, että "suojatyöpaikkoja" on suhteessa yhtä paljon Helsingissä. Kunnallisten palveluiden skaalaeduista huolimatta...  :Wink: 

Ja kun Lapin yms. luvut huitelevat > 30 % tasolla, niin voidaan päätellä, että kakkoskeskukset jäävät todella vähälle tällaisen epäsuoran valtiontuen suhteen.

Kun huomioidaan kuinka paljon lukumääräisesti Helsingin seudulla on yksityisen puolen työpaikkoja, julkisen hallinnon työpaikkojen absoluuttinen määrä on kyllä aika suuri.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja taas viittaus siihen, että Helsingin läheisyys on ainoa autuaaksi tekevä asia... On tämä tietysti totta (ja itsekin puhun sen puolesta, että koko Etelä-Suomesta Tamperetta myöten tehtäisiin efektiivisesti yhtenäinen työssäkäyntialue sopivin liikenneyhteyksin), mutta tästä näkökulmasta esitettynä kyseessä ei ole maakunnan elinolosuhteiden parantaminen vaan Helsingin kasvupolitiikka. Joskus ne voivat kohdata, mutta niiden samaistaminen toisiinsa on vaarallista.


Parasta on, jos nämä kaksi näkökulmaa voivat kohdata. Jos ehdotettu projekti on hyödyllinen sekä Helsingille että maakuntien miehille, sillä on suuri todennäköisyys toteutua. Muita tällaisia projektejahan ovat ELSA-rata, oikorata Saloon ja uusi kasvukäytävä, moottoritie Turkuun, joka lähentää Lohjan länsipuolista aluetta Helsinkiin. Samoin kaikki muut säteittäiset kulkuyhteydet Helsingistä. 

Mitä kertoo se, että lähes kaikki Suomen moottoritiet sijoittuvat Helsingistä säteittäin lähteville teille? Niillä reiteillä on volyymiä, kun on vahva keskus toisessa päässä. Suomen rata- ja tieverkon kuormituskartat näyttävät selvästi, että Helsingin yhteydet ovat raskaasti kuormitettuja ja poikittaisyhteyksillä kysyntää ei paljoakaan ole. Ei edes Tampereen ja Turun välillä. Voisi melkeinpä tehdä päätelmän, että Tampere ja Turku kannattaisi yhdistää Pasilan kautta Helsingistä säteittäin lähtevillä suurnopeusjunilla. Matka-aika olisi sama kuin nykyään, mutta saataisiin keskitettyä paremmin liikennevirtoja ja yhteydet kannattavammiksi. Tampereen ja Turun välisellä radalla olisi näin enemmän tilaa paikallisjunaliikenteelle ja radan varteen voitaisiin rakentaa ekologisia raidetaajamia.

----------


## teme

> Jännä luku. Kun yleinen mielikuva on, että "muu Suomi" pyörii lähinnä yhteiskunnan "suojatyöpaikkojen" voimin, niin tämähän todistaa, että "suojatyöpaikkoja" on suhteessa yhtä paljon Helsingissä. Kunnallisten palveluiden skaalaeduista huolimatta... 
> 
> Ja kun Lapin yms. luvut huitelevat > 30 % tasolla, niin voidaan päätellä, että kakkoskeskukset jäävät todella vähälle tällaisen epäsuoran valtiontuen suhteen.


Alla seutukunnittain samat luvut:
023 Turun seutukunta 	Yhteensä 	104 710
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	32 994 (31,5%)
064 Tampereen seutukunta 	Yhteensä 	101 603
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	31 857 (31,4%)
171 Oulun seutukunta 	Yhteensä 	60 102
(L-Q) Yhteiskunnall. palvelut 	22 808 (37,9%)

Toi StatFin on ihan helppokäyttöinen ja sisältää kaikkea jännää.

Suurin osa tuosta porukasta on sairaanhoitajia, opettajia, tms. Yhteiskunnalliset erikoispalvelut (korkeakoulut, keskussairaalat, jne,) keskittyvät keskuksiin niin kuin palvelut yleensäkin.

----------


## ultrix

> Olen aikaisemmin pitänyt kiinni myös siitä näkemyksestä että elinkeinoelämän keskittyminen liiaksi vain Helsinkiin johtuu paljolti siitä että meillä ei ole kunnollista perinteistä yliopistokaupunkia tyliin Oxford, Heidelberg tai Tartto, eikä kunnon kakkoskaupunkia kuten Hampuri, Pietari ja  Göteborg.


Tampere on kovaa vauhtia kasvamassa kakkoskaupungiksi. Kasvutahti Tampereen seudulla on jo nyt Helsingin seutua suurempi, ainakin suhteellisesti.




> Suomesta liittotasavalta? Ei taitaisi oikein toimia ilman että syntyisi valtavia riitoja juuri siksi että maakuntien väliset maantieteelliset erot ovat mitä ovat. Suomessahan on yksi sellainen autonominen maakunta, nimittäin Ahvenanmaa, mutta sekin pärjää vain maantieteellisen asemansa takia, sattuu olemaan parin tunnin laivamatkan päässä 2 miljoonasta ostovoimaisesta  suur-tukholmalaisesta.


Myös Kainuun itsehallintokokeilu pitää ottaa huomioon. Kainuussa osa valtionhallinnon ja kunnallishallinnon tehtävistä on sälytetty maakunnalle.

Minusta parasta olisi delegoida ainakin maankäyttö, liikennesuunnittelu, jätehuolto, koulutoimi ja muu sivistyksellinen puoli (museo- ja kirjastotoimet) maakunnan tai seutukunnan päätösvaltaan. Osittain näin on jo toimittu esim. Pirkanmaalla (Pirkanmaan jätehuolto ja yhteinen kirjastokortti liki koko maakuntaan).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tampere on kovaa vauhtia kasvamassa kakkoskaupungiksi. Kasvutahti Tampereen seudulla on jo nyt Helsingin seutua suurempi, ainakin suhteellisesti.


Pidetään peukkuja sitten! Mutta eiköhän Turussakin herätä ruususen unesta. 




> Myös Kainuun itsehallintokokeilu pitää ottaa huomioon. Kainuussa osa valtionhallinnon ja kunnallishallinnon tehtävistä on sälytetty maakunnalle.
> 
> Minusta parasta olisi delegoida ainakin maankäyttö, liikennesuunnittelu, jätehuolto, koulutoimi ja muu sivistyksellinen puoli (museo- ja kirjastotoimet) maakunnan tai seutukunnan päätösvaltaan. Osittain näin on jo toimittu esim. Pirkanmaalla (Pirkanmaan jätehuolto ja yhteinen kirjastokortti liki koko maakuntaan).


Nämä ovat aika pientä näperrystä verrattuna siihen että valtiovalta antaisi täydellisen veroautonomian maakunnalle kuten Jani (ensimmäisessä puheenvuorossaan) ehdotti. Sellaista ei edes Ahvenanmaalla ole. Nämä mutokset voidaan tottakai toteuttaa esim seutukuntahankkeilal ja kuntia liittämällä yhteen. Kuntaliitoksia puuhataan parhaillaan juuri kustannusten karsimiseksi ja siksi että suuri osa virkamiehistä lähtevät eläkkeelle lähivuosikymmenenä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Suomen paperiteollisuudesta noin kolmasosa sijaitsee lähempänä Lappeenrantaa kuin mitään muuta yliopistokaupunkia. Näetkö paperiteollisuuden jo sellaisena auringonlaskun alana, joka ei uusia diplomi-insinöörejä tarvitse?


Valitettavasti Lappeenrannassa ei ole puunjalostusteknistä osastoa (korjaa jos olen väärässä mutta ei ainakaan ollut 80-luvulla), sellainen löytyy vain Otaniemestä, ja metsänhoitajaksikin voi opiskella vain Viikissä. 




> Onko joku sanonut, että Lappeenrannan teknillisen yliopiston tutkimusyksiköt ovat miniyksiköitä? Lähes kaikki Suomen sähkömoottoreiden tutkimus on keskittynyt Lappeenrantaan. Saisivatko nuo professorit ja tutkijat enemmän aikaiseksi Helsingissä? Lisäksi merkittävä osa Suomen ydinenergiatekniikan tutkimuksesta on keskittynyt Lappeenrantaan, enkä osaa pitää tuota yksikköä kovin pienenä


Tämä on totta mutta Lappeenrannassa ei ole sähkömoottoritehtaita eikä ydinvoimaloita. Kuvittelisin että itärajan läheisyys ja aikoinaan tiivis yhteistyö SNTL:n asiantuntijoiden kanssa olivat perustelu näiden sijoittuimselle sinne 1980-luvulla. 

Jos yliopisto-opetusta jotenkin pitäisi hajoittaa ja keskittää uudestaan aloittain ja kaupungeittain, niin Lappeenranta olisi mainio paikkakunta kaikelle metsätalouteen liittyvälle tieteelle ja tutkimukselle, Kuopio maatalous- ja  elintarviketieteille, Tampere vastaavasti sähkö- ja konetekniikka ja yhteiskuntatieteet, Oulu elektroniikka ja vuoritekniikka, Turku humanistiset tieteet, teologia, kauppakorkeat, lääketiede ja biologia, Jyväskylä matemattis-luonnontiede, tietojenkäsittely ja kasvatus. Pääkaupunkiseudulle jäisivät vain rakennusteknikka, arkkitehtuuri sekä Taideteollinen korkeakoulu. Mutta tämä uusjako olisi pitänyt toteuttaa viimeistään 1960-luvulla, nyt taitaa olla vähän liian myöhäistä. 




> Yhtä lailla Helsinki on Euroopan farmiseura, jonka pitää elää, ja joka tarvitsee isonveljen tukea, tarvitsi mm. elintarvike->kemikaaliviraston sijoituksessa, jota ajettiin Suomeen nimenomaan aluepoliittisista syistä ja samojen vallanpitäjien toimesta, jotka vastustavat kotimaista aluepolitiikkaa äänekkäästi.


Ei ole minunkaan logiikkaan mahtunut että miksi Lipponen aikoinaan halusi Helsinkiin juuri Elintarvikeviraston kaikista virastoista. Ehkä hän halusi kerjätä ymmärrystä juuri kepulaisilta jotka kokivat tulleensa kohdelluksi väärin sinipunahallituksen aikaan. Sitäpaitsi sille virastolle sopivampi paikka olisi ehdottomasti ollut joku kaupunki missä elintarvikkeita todellisuudessa tuotetaan kuten esim Kuopio tai Seinäjoki. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mitä kertoo se, että lähes kaikki Suomen moottoritiet sijoittuvat Helsingistä säteittäin lähteville teille?


Minusta se kertoo sen, että Suomessa on panostettu Helsinkikeskeisyyteen jo vuosikymmenet. Välttämättä sitä ei ole tehty tietoisena tarkoituksena, mutta silloin ehkä hallinnassa olevan alue- ja liikennepolitiikan puutteesta.




> Voisi melkeinpä tehdä päätelmän, että Tampere ja Turku kannattaisi yhdistää Pasilan kautta Helsingistä säteittäin lähtevillä suurnopeusjunilla. Matka-aika olisi sama kuin nykyään, mutta saataisiin keskitettyä paremmin liikennevirtoja ja yhteydet kannattavammiksi.


Jos lähes kaksi kertaa pidemmällä matkalla matka-aika muodostuu samaksi, jossain on vakava vika. Turku-Tampere -välin tyyppisilla yhteyksillä päästään hyvinkin 80 km/h keskinopeuteen päätepisteiden välillä, vaikka matkalla olisi parikymmentä pysähdystä. 160 km:n keskinopeus sisältäen vielä junanvaihdon on mahdollista todellisin suurnopeusjunin, mutta en tuossa enää mitään järkeä näe.

Kaupunkien ja seutujen välisessä liikenteessä pitää nähdä asetelma samalla tavalla kuin kaupunkiliikenteessäkin. Ensin tarjotaan palvelu, jolla on hyvä nopeus ja mahdollisimman paljon pysähdyksiä, jotta yhteyden palvelukyky maksimoituu. Jos yhteysvälille on kysyntää kylliksi, voi harkita kapasiteetin lisäystä vähemmin pysähdyksin ja suuremmalla keskinopeudella. Mutta vähentämättä maksimaalisen palvelun tarjontaa. Eli bussiliikenteestä tutuin termein: ensin ajetaan vakiovuorot ja pikavuoroja ajetaan lisäksi, jos niille on kysyntää.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nämä ovat aika pientä näperrystä verrattuna siihen että valtiovalta antaisi täydellisen veroautonomian maakunnalle kuten Jani (ensimmäisessä puheenvuorossaan) ehdotti. Sellaista ei edes Ahvenanmaalla ole.


Täytyy tietysti huomauttaa että kärjistin tahallani asiaa hieman. Erilaisia aste-eroja on tässäkin olemassa. Mutta ehkä sanoma kaikkein kirkkaimmin kiteytyy mahdollisimman radikaalissa mallissa.

Juttu kuitenkin on niin, että jos raha kanavoituu valtion jakaminen tukiaisina, niin sitten kaikki vääntyy aina keskusteluksi siitä kuka saa ja kuinka paljon. Ja mikä on tarpeeksi. Jos se kerätään itse suoraan paikallisilta äänestäjiltä, niin sitten tuo pakottaa järkevään taloudenpitoon. Ja vastaavasti valtion pakottaisi parempaan taloudenpitoon se, jos se ei voisi tehdä kuin nyt eli eduskunta säätää lakeja joiden kustannusvaikutus jää kuntien kannettavaksi. Ja kunnat ovat liian pieniä yksiköitä kantamaan ja tasaamaan kustannuksia nyky-yhteiskunnassa. Esim. jo yksi alkoholin väärinkäytöstä johtuva lapsen huostaanotto pienessä maaseutukunnassa voi romuttaa kunnan budjetin moneksi vuodeksi. Tai jos tulee muutama lonkkaleikkaus liikaa, joista pitää maksaa byrokraattisesti (=raskaasti ja kalliisti) hallinnoidulle sairaanhoitopiirille hoitomaksuja. (Samaan aikaan kun ko. sairaalassa voi kyllä olla vapaata leikkauskapasiteettia riittämiin.)

----------


## Kani

> HUSsilla on ongelmansa, mutta... Yksityisiä työpaikkoja syntyy nimenomaan Helsingin seudulle ja muihin kasvukeskuksiin. Joko ihmiset muuttavat keskuksiin, jolloin työllisyys paranee. Tai sitten pysyvät korvesssa ja työllisyys ei parane. Aluekehityspuuhasteluun ei enää oikeasti usko juuri kukaan. 
> 
> Tämän kysymyksen rinnalla YTV ja HUS ovat järjestelykysymyksiä.


Helsingin seudun ilmeiset puutteet ovat näissä keskusteluissa aina "järjestelykysymyksiä", mutta näille järjestelykysymyksille ei vain tapahdu mitään. Helsingin seudulla tehottomuus saa vapaasti rehottaa, mutta jos maakunnissa joku paikkakunta osoittautuu miinusmerkkiseksi, se tulee tyhjentää.

Politiikan tehtävä on pitää huolta kaikista suomalaisista, ei vain tyydyttää markkinatalouden kulloisiakin tarpeita, joihin ihmisten tarkoituksellinen keskittäminen varmasti sopisi. Keskittämisen ajamiseksi viljellään mielellään retoriikaa muusta Suomesta taantuvana erämaana. Muutama keskus ei voi tulevaisuudessakaan olla koko Suomi, eikä ole nytkään. Yksityisiä työpaikkoja syntyy koko ajan muuallekin kuin kasvukeskuksiin ja elämisen arvoista elämää eletään sadoissa kunnissa eri puolilla Suomea.

Meille helsinkiläisille ei ole mitään todellista hyötyä siitä, että seutumme kasvaa hallitsemattomasti ja sen asukaslukua pyritään tarkoituksellisesti paisuttamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Politiikan tehtävä on pitää huolta kaikista suomalaisista, ei vain tyydyttää markkinatalouden kulloisiakin tarpeita, joihin ihmisten tarkoituksellinen keskittäminen varmasti sopisi. Keskittämisen ajamiseksi viljellään mielellään retoriikaa muusta Suomesta taantuvana erämaana. Muutama keskus ei voi tulevaisuudessakaan olla koko Suomi, eikä ole nytkään. Yksityisiä työpaikkoja syntyy koko ajan muuallekin kuin kasvukeskuksiin ja elämisen arvoista elämää eletään sadoissa kunnissa eri puolilla Suomea.
> 
> Meille helsinkiläisille ei ole mitään todellista hyötyä siitä, että seutumme kasvaa hallitsemattomasti ja sen asukaslukua pyritään tarkoituksellisesti paisuttamaan.


Keskittämistä ei kukaan aja. Se on ihan "luonnonvalintaa".  Isot kaupungit houkuttelevat ihmisiä ja elinkeinoelämää. Jos kaupunki ei kasva, se taantuu. 

Aluepolitiikalla on yritetty huonolla menestyksellä hidastaa vääjäämätöntä kehitystä. Tietotyöhän siirtyminen on lisännyt entisestään riittävän suurten kaupunkien kilpailuetua. Toimivan innovaatioympäristön syntyminen vaatii erittäin monipuolista ympäristöä. Pienet syrjäiset kaupunkiseudut(Rovaniemi, Joensuu, Pori, Mikkeli, Lappeenranta,  Kotka, Kajaani jne.) eivät pysty saavuttamaan kriittistä massaa eivätkä innovaatioprosessit pysy hengissä. 

Minusta aluepolitiikassa pitäisi keskittyä siihen, että yksi tai kaksi muutakin seutua kuin Helsinki, Tampere ja Oulu saavuttavat tarpeellisen "innovaatiomassan" eikä roiskia rahaa joka puolelle. Samalla on syytä pyrkiä  tukemaan menestyneimpien kaupunkien kehitystä eikä hillitsemään sitä. Kasvun vauhdittaminen tuo enemmän tuloja yhteiseen kassaan.

----------


## teme

> Helsingin seudun ilmeiset puutteet ovat näissä keskusteluissa aina "järjestelykysymyksiä", mutta näille järjestelykysymyksille ei vain tapahdu mitään. Helsingin seudulla tehottomuus saa vapaasti rehottaa, mutta jos maakunnissa joku paikkakunta osoittautuu miinusmerkkiseksi, se tulee tyhjentää.


Helsingin seudulla on kuitenkin kokonaisuutena kuntien julkiset menot pienemmät per asukas kuin muussa maassa yleensä...




> Politiikan tehtävä on pitää huolta kaikista suomalaisista, ei vain tyydyttää markkinatalouden kulloisiakin tarpeita, joihin ihmisten tarkoituksellinen keskittäminen varmasti sopisi.


Valtio on vuosikymmenet yrittänyt estää keskittymiskehitystä, elinkeinoelämä pyrkii myös kustannussyistä hajasijouttumaan jos se vain suinkin on mahdollista. Mutta kun se ei nykyisen kaltaisella elinkeinorakenteella ja teknologialla ole.

Toiminnot joita voi ja kannattaa hajasijoittaa ovat itsenäisiä yksiköitä, tai muuten sellaista toimintaa joka on järkevää haja-asutusalueella. Vaikkapa maanviljely tai osa teollisuutta. Joilla kummallakin menee sinänsä ihan hyvin, ne vain työllistävät tekniikan mukanaan tuomasta tehokkuuden kasvusta johtuen yhä vähemmän ihmisiä. Se haja-asuttu Suomi, joka oli loppujen lopuksi aika lyhyt vaihe viime vuosisadan keskivaiheilla, perustui nimenomaan paljon työllistävään maatalouteen ja teollisuuteen.

Nykyaikaista asiantuntijaorganisaatiota ei taas kannata hajasijoittaa, koska se on kaikkea muuta kuin itsenäinen yksikkö. Tällaisia organisaatioita ovat esimerkiksi suurin osa valtionhallintoa ja useimmat yritykset. Poliisin Tietohallintokeskus (PTHK) on erittäin hyvä esimerkki. Hajasijoitusta vastustettiin sinänsä perustellusti siitä syystä, että alan asiantuntijoita on vaikea houkutella Rovaniemelle. Johon vastattiin, että kyllä niitä voi Lapin Yliopisto kouluttaa. Mutta kun tämä ei ole se varsinainen ongelma.

PTHK:n sidosorganisaatioita on poliisijohto, Sisäministeriö, puolustusvoimat, jne. julkisella puolella. Yksityisellä puolelle laite- ja ohjelmistotoimittajat sekä IT-palveluyritykset. Ja varmaan sata muuta jotka minulle ei tule nyt edes mieleen. Nämä eivät ole seuranneet PTHK:a Rovaniemelle. Vaikkapa ohjelmistotoimittajilla on pääsääntöisesti konttori Helsingissä, lähin laitehuolto löytyy ehkä Oulusta (ja vasteajat on sitten mitä on). Jos henkilökunta pitää saada koulutukseen, se tapahtuu käytännössä Helsingissä. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa sitä, että PTHK:n kaverit lentää parhaimmillaan kerran viikossa väliä Helsinki - Rovaniemi, olen itseasiassa kuullut että osa henkilökuntaa tekee etätöitä.... Helsingistä.

Tällainen verkostuminen, tai sanotaan vaikka niin kuin Snellman rihmastoituminen jos tuo on liian mediaseksikäs termi, johtaa solmuihin verkossa. Näitä ovat käytännössä suuret kaupungit. Jos emme halua keskittymistä kaupunkeihin, pitäisi keksiä joku vaihtoehtoinen tapa jolla (kaikki) asiat hoidetaan. Tämä olisi myös kelpo vientituota, koska ei samaa ongelmaa ole ratkaistu missään muuallakaan.

Eikö se johdu yrityksen puutteesta, kuten OECD:n Helsinki-raportissa todetaan:




> The ICT sector and the other dynamic sectors of the New Economy have also demonstrated a strong urban bias in location. Economies of agglomeration exploiting the diverse collection of services and economies of localisation exploiting concentrated specialisation are thought to be dependent on a scale of economic activity available in medium to large cities.
> From Portugal and Ireland to France and Britain, the major city has faced continuous growth much to the irritation of the rest of the country. Rural Finns perceive the development of Helsinki with a great lack of trust, fearing that any transfer of resources to Helsinki will jeopardise their own resources or marginalise them. On the other hand, the increasing significance of the Helsinki region for the economic growth of the whole country is also quite clear. In many ways, in order to organise and sustain growth, the Helsinki region needs financial support to make major investments in terms of infrastructure and housing." (Territorial Review on Helsinki, 2002, http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/17/27/1837154.pdf)


Anteeksi pitkä lainaus, mutta kun tuossa on sanottu oikeastaan kaikki olennainen.

----------


## Kani

> Keskittämistä ei kukaan aja. Se on ihan "luonnonvalintaa".


Kyllä sitä ajetaan. Ja yksi yleisimmistä ajajien argumenteista on kehityksen "vääjäämättömyys". Miksi siis tehdä mitään, jos kaikki tapahtuu päätöksistämme riippumatta?

Mutta asiat eivät vain "tapahdu". Meillä ei olisi nykyisenkaltaista Kuopiota, Oulua tai Joensuuta, jos joku jo 50-luvulla olisi keksinyt uskonnon "luonnonvalinnasta". Ko. kaupunkien yliopistot olisi jätetty perustamatta, koska kaikki kuitenkin menevät Helsinkiin.

En yhtään käsitä, miksi hengissä pysymisen mittapuuksi on nyt otettu "innovaatioprosessit". Ei kai Kajaania, Kotkaa tai Mikkeliä ole perustettu kvartaalitalouden innovaatiohautomoiksi. Kyllä ne ovat alun perin olleet eri asemassa, eikä niiden lakkauttamista voi perustella yhden vuosikymmenen teknologiahurman mittareilla. Mistä me tiedämme, millaiselle elämälle tulevaisuudessa on kysyntää?

Näistä asiostahan on kyse myös joukkoliikennepolitiikassa, josta tällä foorumilla enemmän puhutaan. Kyllä me voimme päättää, että junayhteyksiä tarvitaan vain muutaman innovaatiokeskuksen välille, ja muu jääköön oman onnensa nojaan. Erilaiset radat voimme myös julkisesti tuomita kannattamattomiksi, jos olemme ahdaskatseisia ja uskomme vain yhteen kehitysvisioon.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä sitä ajetaan. Ja yksi yleisimmistä ajajien argumenteista on kehityksen "vääjäämättömyys". Miksi siis tehdä mitään, jos kaikki tapahtuu päätöksistämme riippumatta?
> 
> Mutta asiat eivät vain "tapahdu". Meillä ei olisi nykyisenkaltaista Kuopiota, Oulua tai Joensuuta, jos joku jo 50-luvulla olisi keksinyt uskonnon "luonnonvalinnasta". Ko. kaupunkien yliopistot olisi jätetty perustamatta, koska kaikki kuitenkin menevät Helsinkiin.


Kuopio on esimerkki hajasijoituksen vahingollisuudesta. Aikoinaan ei päästy yhteisymmärrykseen Itä-Suomen yliopiston sijoittamisesta Kuopioon, vaan tiedekunnat roiskittiin Kuopioon, Joensuuhun ja Lappeenrantaan eikä mikään noista kaupungeista pystynyt kehittymään kasvukeskukseksi. 

Samoin Lapin yliopiston tiedekunnat olisivat parantaneet reilusti Oulun kasvuedellytyksiä, kun Rovaniemelle niistä ei ole paljonkaan hyötyä.

Jotta yliopistosta on hyötyä seudun kehitykselle, sen pitää olla iso ja monialainen. Suomen kokoisessa maassa 4-6 yliopistokaupunkia on ihan riittävästi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällainen verkostuminen, tai sanotaan vaikka niin kuin Snellman rihmastoituminen jos tuo on liian mediaseksikäs termi, johtaa solmuihin verkossa. Näitä ovat käytännössä suuret kaupungit. Jos emme halua keskittymistä kaupunkeihin, pitäisi keksiä joku vaihtoehtoinen tapa jolla (kaikki) asiat hoidetaan. Tämä olisi myös kelpo vientituota, koska ei samaa ongelmaa ole ratkaistu missään muuallakaan.


Pari pointtia:

1) Ei kukaan ole ehdottanut, että virastoja pitää maaseudulle sijoittaa. Ja hajasijoituksen suhteen pitää olla jotain järkeä, jotta löytyy synergiaa. Poliisin tietohallintokeskukselle olisi esim. Tampereella ollut enemmän synergiaa kuin Rovaniemellä. Mikä ei tietenkään tee Rovaniemestä epäkelpoa paikkaa sijoittaa joitakin muita toimintoja. Huonoilla hajasijoituspäätöksillä tuotetaan vain lisää vettä myllyyn, joka väittää ettei hajasijoitus sinänsä toimi.

2) Hallintotyön (ja yksityisellä puolella tietotyön) organisointi virtuaaliorganisaation malliin, etätyön soveltaminen, prosessien sähköistäminen jne. olisivat itse asiassa todella hyvä vientituote Suomelle. Valitettavasti näitä ei synny yleensä kuin pakon edessä. Esimerkiksi oma työnantajani pisti muutama vuosi sitten yhtäkkiä päälle absoluuttisen matkustuskiellon sisäisiin palavereihin. Sitä on sittemmin asteittain löysätty, mutta jälkikäteen arvioiden hyöty oli, että tuolloin kaikki yhtäkkiä oppivat käyttämään puhelinpalaveria ja nettipalaveria yms. työkaluja. Aikaisemmin ei ollut pakkoa ja silloin matkustettiin jopa tunnin mittaisiin rutiinipalavereihin pahimmillaan monta kertaa viikossa. Työn tuottavuus nousi välittömästi, samoin balanssi työn ja yksityiselämän välillä parani.




> Rural Finns perceive the development of Helsinki with a great lack of trust, fearing that any transfer of resources to Helsinki will jeopardise their own resources or marginalise them. On the other hand, the increasing significance of the Helsinki region for the economic growth of the whole country is also quite clear.


OECD:n ekspertti on tietysti käynyt Helsingissä kuuntelemassa paikallisen ekspertin näkemyksiä. Monen Helsingissä pääkonttoriaan pitävän firman arvonlisäykseen kuuluu itse asiassa aika paljon muualla Suomessa tehtyä työtä, joka vain putkahtaa ulos firmasta siten, että se näyttäisi syntyvän pääkonttorilla. Nimenomaan innovaatioita syntyy huomattavalta osin juuri muualla kuin Helsingissä, missä taas tehdään suurin osa rutiinista hallinnoinnista. Tilastoinnilla voidaan tietysti yrittää hahmottaa tällaisia asioita, mutta ne eivät pääse pureutumaan yritysten sisäiseen työn organisointiin.

----------


## petteri

> En yhtään käsitä, miksi hengissä pysymisen mittapuuksi on nyt otettu "innovaatioprosessit". Ei kai Kajaania, Kotkaa tai Mikkeliä ole perustettu kvartaalitalouden innovaatiohautomoiksi. Kyllä ne ovat alun perin olleet eri asemassa, eikä niiden lakkauttamista voi perustella yhden vuosikymmenen teknologiahurman mittareilla. Mistä me tiedämme, millaiselle elämälle tulevaisuudessa on kysyntää?


Ehkä siitä syystä, että on siirrytty "jälkiteolliseen" aikaan. 

Maatalous oli pääelinkeino ennenkuin teollisuus alkoi kehittyä. Koska viljelykelpoinen maa oli hajallaan ihmiset asuivat hajallaan. Kun teollisuus alkoi kehittyä, liikkuminen oli hankalaa ja energiaa(vesivoima) harvassa. Teollisuus muodosti kaupunkeja ja hajasijoittautui energian, raaka-aineiden ja työvoiman lähelle. Osittain hajasijoituksen syynä olivat myös suurten kaupunkien hygienia ja kulkutautiongelmat.

Teollisuuden rinnalle kaupunkeihin muodostui kauppa- ja palvelusektori ja teollisuuden osuus pieneni. Tämä johti kaupunkien kasvuun. Nyt teollisuus on muuttunut yhä enemmän tietotyövaltaiseksi, jossa suunnittelu ja innovaatiot ovat keskeisessä roolissa. Valmistus työllistää enää vähän ihmisiä.

Esimerkiksi Mikkeli,  Kajaani ja Joensuu ovat kehittyneet ympäristön kauppa-, palvelu- ja hallintokaupunkeina. Mutta kun maatalous ja ympäristön elinkeinoelämä on hiljalleen kuihtuvat, myös nuo keskuskaupungit taantuvat. Ne ovat liian pieniä ja syrjässä, että ne houkuttaisivat oikeastaan ketään. Kun suuri osa lahjakkaimmista ihmisistä lähtee pois isompiin ympyröihin, kehityksen edellytykset ovat huonot.

Tietotyö vaatii paljon virikkeitä eikä niitä ole pienissä kaupungeissa. Kun maailma muuttuu, kaupungit syntyvät, kasvavat, kuihtuvat ja kuolevat. Pikkukaupungit ovat haavoittuvimpia. Suuremmat kaupungit ovat sopeutuvampia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tietotyö vaatii paljon virikkeitä eikä niitä ole pienissä kaupungeissa. Kun maailma muuttuu, kaupungit syntyvät, kasvavat, kuihtuvat ja kuolevat. Pikkukaupungit ovat haavoittuvimpia. Suuremmat kaupungit ovat sopeutuvampia.


Tämä on paljon hellitty myytti. Siinä menee iloisesti sekaisin mainostoimistot, IT-konsultointi, media, bioala, tuotekehitys jne.

Jotkut alat ovat maailmanlaajuisesti klusteroituneet tiettyihin paikkoihin ja sitten sitä on analysoitu miksi näin on käynyt. Joitakin tekijöitä on löytynyt, mutta on loogisesti kestämätöntä päätellä tästä, että Helsingistä löytyy jotain erityistä "pörinää" (buzz?) suuren maailman malliin ja siksi se vetää puoleensa kaikki maan "luovat tyypit".

Maailman mittakaavassa Helsinki on todellinen ankkalampi, jonka pörinä on tammikuisena arkipäivänä yhtä todellista kuin Nizhni Novgorodissa (en ole ikinä käynyt, joten voi olla että sielläkin nykyään on menoa ja meininkiä?). Ei mitään yhteistä Lontoon tai New Yorkin kanssa.

Ainoa mitä Helsingistä löytyy runsain määrin verrattuna maailman metropoleihin on rajaton itsetyytyväisyys, johon sekoittuu kateutta maailman metropoleja kohtaan ja halua yrittää väkisin kasvaa samaan kokoluokkaan. Tosin yksi selittäjä tälle lienee, että lahden toisella puolella Tukholmassa on ihan samaa tautia, kun julistavat maailmalle olevansa Pohjolan pääkaupunki ja luonnollinen paikka sijoittaa amerikkalaisten yritysten Pohjoismaiden-toiminnat.

Itsetyytyväisyys on myrkkyä todelliselle innovatiivisuudelle, joka ei viihdy kabineteissa tai julista maailmalle omaa erinomaisuuttaan. Siksi Suomessa innovatiivisuutta yleensä tapaakin muualla kuin Helsingissä. Innovatiivisuus kaipaa rauhaa, aikaa ajatella ja resurssien niukkuutta. Jos ei ole mitään, on yritettävä saada siitäkin vähästä jotain aikaiseksi, mikä pakottaa innovatiivisuuteen. Resursseja jakamalla avoimin käsin ei voida luoda innovatiivisuutta -- ainoasta innovatiivisuuden kulisseja, joihin ulkomaiset toimittajat ja analyytikot sitten haksahtavat, kun heidän omassa kulttuurissaan ei ole mitään vastaavaa ja hallinnon tavatkin periytyvät satojen vuosien takaa.

Silloin kun Piilaakso syntyi, ei sielläkään ollut mitään paitsi appelsiinipuita ja tukalan kuuma ilmasto. Nyttemmin sinne on klusteroitunut paljon yritystoimintaa, mutta yhä suurempi osa todellisesta innovoinnista tapahtuu muualla, kun Piilaaksosta on tullut liian kallis ja itsetyytyväinen paikka.

Jostain muistan lukeneeni, että tietyillä mittareilla Pohjois-Karjala on Suomen innovatiivisimpia alueita. Itse ihailen tervaporvarien Oulua, jossa on kunnon liikemiesvaistoa jo satojen vuosien takaa. Tampere on teollisuusperimästä johtuen joskus hieman jähmeä, mutta yhteispeli sujuu hyvin. Helsingissä taas kaikki aina korostavat kaiken erinomaisuutta koko ajan, mutta Helsinki onkin jo syntyjään nimenomaan hallintokaupunki, ei teollisuuskaupunki tai kaupan keskittymä.

Niin, tuo tietotyö on muuten kohtuullisen helppo myös virtualisoida toisin kuin perinteinen teollisuus tai kauppa. Periaatteessa tietotyöntekijät voisivat itse valita asuinpaikkansa, kunhan työnantajat vielä vähän kypsyttelevät työnteon organisointia ja teknologioita.

----------


## petteri

> Itsetyytyväisyys on myrkkyä todelliselle innovatiivisuudelle, joka ei viihdy kabineteissa tai julista maailmalle omaa erinomaisuuttaan.


Vai, että vaatimattomuus kaunistaa. Ei pidä paikkaansa. Innovaatiot syntyvät vuorovaikutuksessa erilaisten ihmisten välillä eikä liika vaatimattomuus yleensä ole eduksi. Kylläisyys ei tietysti ole hyväksi, mutta usko asiaan on kaiken kehityksen edellytys.




> Niin, tuo tietotyö on muuten kohtuullisen helppo myös virtualisoida toisin kuin perinteinen teollisuus tai kauppa. Periaatteessa tietotyöntekijät voisivat itse valita asuinpaikkansa, kunhan työnantajat vielä vähän kypsyttelevät työnteon organisointia ja teknologioita.


Vaativa tietotyö on hyvin vaikea virtualisoida. Se vaatii henkilökohtaista vuorovaikutusta. Rutiinit voidaan virtualisoida, mutta kehittämisessä ryhmä tekee aina paremman tuloksen kuin yksilö. Tietotyö vaatii paljon henkilökohtaista kanssakäymistä.

----------


## petteri

> Tämä on paljon hellitty myytti. Siinä menee iloisesti sekaisin mainostoimistot, IT-konsultointi, media, bioala, tuotekehitys jne.
> 
> Jotkut alat ovat maailmanlaajuisesti klusteroituneet tiettyihin paikkoihin ja sitten sitä on analysoitu miksi näin on käynyt. Joitakin tekijöitä on löytynyt, mutta on loogisesti kestämätöntä päätellä tästä, että Helsingistä löytyy jotain erityistä "pörinää" (buzz?) suuren maailman malliin ja siksi se vetää puoleensa kaikki maan "luovat tyypit".
> 
> Maailman mittakaavassa Helsinki on todellinen ankkalampi, jonka pörinä on tammikuisena arkipäivänä yhtä todellista kuin Nizhni Novgorodissa (en ole ikinä käynyt, joten voi olla että sielläkin nykyään on menoa ja meininkiä?). Ei mitään yhteistä Lontoon tai New Yorkin kanssa.


Ehkä se johtuu siitä, että Helsinki(n. 1,2 miljoonaa asukasta) on ainoa kaupunki Suomessa, joka ei varsinaisesti ole kansainvälisesti mitaten pikkukaupunki.

Ja kyllä vaan Suomessa ns. "luova sektori" näyttää keskittyneen lähes kokonaan Helsinkiin. Yleensä kieli- ja kultuuriraja on todella voimakas rajoite. Siksi luovimmat tyypit yleensä keskittyvät oman kielialueensa suurimpiin kaupunkeihin. Esimerkiksi Helsinki, Amsterdam, Tukholma ja Kööpenhamina ovat tuollaisia imureita.

----------


## teme

> 1) Ei kukaan ole ehdottanut, että virastoja pitää maaseudulle sijoittaa. Ja hajasijoituksen suhteen pitää olla jotain järkeä, jotta löytyy synergiaa. Poliisin tietohallintokeskukselle olisi esim. Tampereella ollut enemmän synergiaa kuin Rovaniemellä.


Tampere on aivan eri asia, sinnehän hajasijoitettiin aikoinaan suht menestyksellisesti Helsingin Yliopiston Yhteiskuntatieteellinen tiedekunta. Toisaalta Tampere kasvaa kivasti jo muutenkin, eli tuskin sinne kukaan on mitään hajasijoittamassa.




> 2) Hallintotyön (ja yksityisellä puolella tietotyön) organisointi virtuaaliorganisaation malliin, etätyön soveltaminen, prosessien sähköistäminen jne. olisivat itse asiassa todella hyvä vientituote Suomelle. Valitettavasti näitä ei synny yleensä kuin pakon edessä.


Onhan tätä yritetty, ja se että niitä ei synny kuin pakon edessä kertoo jotain myös kokonaistoimivuudesta. Joku voi sanoa, että ongelmat ovat tekniikassa ja asenteissa, minusta ne ovat syvemmällä. Kysymys on yleisesti ottaen siitä, että kaikki samat tekniikat ovat käytettävissä kaupungissakin, mutta niiden lisäksi on pienet etäisyydet. Etätyö on vähän niin kuin käännösromaani, kelpo korvike jos muuta vaihtoehtoa ei ole. Poikkeuksista huolimatta, käännöksetkin ovat joskus parempia kuin alkuperäiset. Virtuaaliorganisaatio ja prosessipuuhastelu liittyvät taas oman kokemukseni mukaan tarpeeseen välttää asioiden henkilöitymistä, joka kuulostaa ihan hienolta kunnes se maksava loppuasiakas ilmoittaa että hän haluaa sen vanhan hyvän henkilön virtuaalitunarin tilalla.




> OECD:n ekspertti on tietysti käynyt Helsingissä kuuntelemassa paikallisen ekspertin näkemyksiä.


Varmaankin. Lisäksi hän on todennut sen saman ilmiön kuin muuallakin maailmassa, eli että syystä tai toisesta taloudella menee hyvin kaupungeissa. Jos tämä olisi jotenkin poikkeuksellinen suomalainen ilmiö, niin voisimme keskustella siitä miten me päästäisiin samaan hajatusonnelaan kuin muutkin maat.

Ylipäänsä tässä koko rutinassa on jotain älyllisesti epärehellistä. Ei mikään estä ihmisiä asumasta maalla tai pikkukaupunkeissa. Varsinkin maalla asumisessa on puolensa, oma rauha, luonto, halvat asuinkustannukset. Pikkukaupunkeistakin jotkut pitää, itse kuulun ihmisryhmään jonka mielestä se että "kaikki tuntee kaikki" on ahdistavaa ja ylipäänsä noissa yhdistyy usein maaseudun ja kaupungin huonoimmat puolet, mutta joistain se on turvallista ja mukavaa asumista. Mutta samaan aikaan ei voi vaatia, että jonkun muun, eli suomeksi valtion pitäisi hoitaa syrjemmällä samat palkat, työmahdollisuudet ja palvelut. Aivan niin kuin ei voi vaatia Helsingin seudulla, että kaavoittajaa hoitaa kohtuuhintaisia puolen hehtaarin tontteja, keskelle puistoa, lähelle palveluita, ja hyvien liikenneyhteyksien varteen varttitunnin päähän keskustasta.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Valitettavasti Lappeenrannassa ei ole puunjalostusteknistä osastoa (korjaa jos olen väärässä mutta ei ainakaan ollut 80-luvulla), sellainen löytyy vain Otaniemestä, ja metsänhoitajaksikin voi opiskella vain Viikissä. 
> 
> Jos yliopisto-opetusta jotenkin pitäisi hajoittaa ja keskittää uudestaan aloittain ja kaupungeittain, niin Lappeenranta olisi mainio paikkakunta kaikelle metsätalouteen liittyvälle tieteelle ja tutkimukselle,


Joensuussa on ollut metsätieteellinen tiedekunta jo 25 vuotta. Sen myötä kaupunkiin on kertynyt monenlaista metsätalouden osaamista: Metsäntutkimuslaitoksen tutkimuskeskus, joka toiseksi suurin Tikkurilan jälkeen, Euroopan Metsäinstituutin pääkonttori, AMK:n metsäopetus sekä joukko pienempiä yrityksiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Vaativa tietotyö on hyvin vaikea virtualisoida. Se vaatii henkilökohtaista vuorovaikutusta. Rutiinit voidaan virtualisoida, mutta kehittämisessä ryhmä tekee aina paremman tuloksen kuin yksilö. Tietotyö vaatii paljon henkilökohtaista kanssakäymistä.


Tästä voidaan perustellusta olla montaa mieltä. Sitäpaitsi runsas henkilökohtainen kanssakäyminen ei edellytä pysyvää istumista samassa maisemakonttorissa (=todellinen luovuuden tappaja). Suomalaista näkökulmaakin aiheeseen löytyy mm. tästä kirjasta:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Work-Goes-Mo...e=UTF8&s=books

----------


## petteri

> Tästä voidaan perustellusta olla montaa mieltä. Sitäpaitsi runsas henkilökohtainen kanssakäyminen ei edellytä pysyvää istumista samassa maisemakonttorissa (=todellinen luovuuden tappaja).


Yleensä tehokas tiimityö edellyttää myös paljon epämuodollista kanssakäymistä. Se ei yleensä onnistu, jos ei vietetä riittävästi aikaa lähellä toisia ihmisiä. Virtuaalityö on kaunis ajatus. Ikävä kyllä virtuaalityöntekijä jää paitsi kaikesta epämuodollisesti kommunikaatiosta.

Etätyö sopii rutiineihin, mutta vaativassa tietotyössä ihmisten kannattaa olla niin lähellä toisiaan, että epämuodollinenkin viestintä toimii.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pikkukaupunkeistakin jotkut pitää, itse kuulun ihmisryhmään jonka mielestä se että "kaikki tuntee kaikki" on ahdistavaa ja ylipäänsä noissa yhdistyy usein maaseudun ja kaupungin huonoimmat puolet, mutta joistain se on turvallista ja mukavaa asumista. Mutta samaan aikaan ei voi vaatia, että jonkun muun, eli suomeksi valtion pitäisi hoitaa syrjemmällä samat palkat, työmahdollisuudet ja palvelut. Aivan niin kuin ei voi vaatia Helsingin seudulla, että kaavoittajaa hoitaa kohtuuhintaisia puolen hehtaarin tontteja, keskelle puistoa, lähelle palveluita, ja hyvien liikenneyhteyksien varteen varttitunnin päähän keskustasta.


Itse pidän suurkaupungeista. Viihdyn Lontoossa ja Pariisissa oikein hyvin. Tamperekin on riittävän suuri, ettei kaikkia ihmisiä tunne, jos kohta toisinaan on tunne että jonkun tutun tutun kautta löytyy aina joku kytkentä. Helsingistä en niin hirveästi pidä paikkana, enkä varsinkaan itsetyytyväisestä asenteesta.

Mutta varsinainen pointti on, että sillä perusteella mistä minä pidän, en halua mennä kertomaan muille mistä heidän pitäisi pitää. Puhumattakaan että menisin viemään heiltä mahdollisuuksia valitsemaansa elämäntyyliin. Nämä "tyhjennetään muu Suomi" -puheet ovat juuri sitä. Asiallisia perusteita ei löydy ja väitteet että kaikki rahat vain kupataan helsinkiläisiltä ovat propagandaa. Hyvällä tahdolla ongelmia voidaan ratkoa niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Tällä hetkellä vaatimukset ovat yksipuolisia: Helsingin ongelmia pitää ratkoa rahalla ja muulla sietäisi tyhjentää kaupungin kun ensimmäinen ongelma ilmenee. Enkä usko, että muu Suomi tyhjentämällä edes Helsinki voisi paremmin.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta varsinainen pointti on, että sillä perusteella mistä minä pidän, en halua mennä kertomaan muille mistä heidän pitäisi pitää. Puhumattakaan että menisin viemään heiltä mahdollisuuksia valitsemaansa elämäntyyliin. Nämä "tyhjennetään muu Suomi" -puheet ovat juuri sitä. Asiallisia perusteita ei löydy ja väitteet että kaikki rahat vain kupataan helsinkiläisiltä ovat propagandaa. Hyvällä tahdolla ongelmia voidaan ratkoa niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Tällä hetkellä vaatimukset ovat yksipuolisia: Helsingin ongelmia pitää ratkoa rahalla ja muulla sietäisi tyhjentää kaupungin kun ensimmäinen ongelma ilmenee. Enkä usko, että muu Suomi tyhjentämällä edes Helsinki voisi paremmin.


Ei muuta Suomea tyhjennetä, se tyhjenee. Kyse on eri asiasta. Voidaan tehdä vähän valintoja, mihin se tyhjenee, mutta kehitystä ei voi pysäyttää. Kyse samanlaisesta ilmiöstä kuin maaltapako 50-70-luvuilla. Maailma muuttuu ja siihen pitää sopeutua.

Nyt Suomessa yritetään kehittää liian monia seutuja. Ja liian monelle ihmiselle annetaan toivoa, että syrjäseutujen kaupungitkin ovat hyvä asuinpaikka. Sitten kun se kaupungin ainoa potentiaalinen työpaikka menee alta, syntyy katkeria pettymyksiä.

On parempi tukea niiden alueiden kehitystä, joilla on aitoja kehitysmahdollisuuksia. Ja kannustaa ihmisiä asettumaan asumaan elinkelpoisille paikkakunnille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Maailman mittakaavassa Helsinki on todellinen ankkalampi, jonka pörinä on tammikuisena arkipäivänä yhtä todellista kuin Nizhni Novgorodissa (en ole ikinä käynyt, joten voi olla että sielläkin nykyään on menoa ja meininkiä?). Ei mitään yhteistä Lontoon tai New Yorkin kanssa.
> 
> Ainoa mitä Helsingistä löytyy runsain määrin verrattuna maailman metropoleihin on rajaton itsetyytyväisyys, johon sekoittuu kateutta maailman metropoleja kohtaan ja halua yrittää väkisin kasvaa samaan kokoluokkaan. Tosin yksi selittäjä tälle lienee, että lahden toisella puolella Tukholmassa on ihan samaa tautia, kun julistavat maailmalle olevansa Pohjolan pääkaupunki ja luonnollinen paikka sijoittaa amerikkalaisten yritysten Pohjoismaiden-toiminnat.


Niin jokaisella on oikeus omiin mielipiteisiinsä. 

Minä olen kyllä sitä mieltä että vaikka Helsingissä ei pörisisi yhtään enempää kuin Nizhni Novgorodissa niin se on kuitenkin Suomen pääkaupunki. Lontoo tai New York kun eivät ole Suomessa. Pitäisi nyt keskustella siitäkin että tarvitaanko koko Suomeakaan kun ei tarvita Helsinkiäkään, kun siellä "suuressa maailmassa" on kaikki paljon hienompaa kuin Stadissa? 

Sen olen huomannut että suomalaisilla on vain 90 vuotta kokemusta elämisestä itsenäisessä valtiossa kun niin moni ei-helsinkiläissyntyinen arvostaa  milloin Tukholmaa, milloin Brysseliä milloin Lontoota, tai milloin Pietaria tai Moskovaa tai Delhiä tai Pekingiä paljon enemmän kuin omaa pääkaupunkiamme. 

Ja vaikka monessa meistä piilee pieni Havukka-Ahon ajattelija vaatimattomine elämäntyyleineen niin monella on kuitenkin puoliso tai lapsia jotka haluavat päästä muutama kerta vuodessa vähän pörräämään. Sitten kun Kuopiosta pääsee muulla tavoin kuin lentäen 5 tunnissa Pariisiin tai edes Kööpenhaminaan lakkaan kehumasta Helsinkiä Suomen navaksi. Maailman navaksi en ole koskaan kehunut. 




> Itsetyytyväisyys on myrkkyä todelliselle innovatiivisuudelle, joka ei viihdy kabineteissa tai julista maailmalle omaa erinomaisuuttaan. Siksi Suomessa innovatiivisuutta yleensä tapaakin muualla kuin Helsingissä. Innovatiivisuus kaipaa rauhaa, aikaa ajatella ja resurssien niukkuutta.


Helsingissä on kyllä niukkuutta yhdestä resurssista yli muiden: asunnoista. 




> Niin, tuo tietotyö on muuten kohtuullisen helppo myös virtualisoida toisin kuin perinteinen teollisuus tai kauppa. Periaatteessa tietotyöntekijät voisivat itse valita asuinpaikkansa, kunhan työnantajat vielä vähän kypsyttelevät työnteon organisointia ja teknologioita.


Tietotyötä on helppo tehdä etänä piuhoja pitkin, väitetään. Meidän työpaikallamme etätyöntekijöitä on vaikea saada kesken päivän mihinkään palaveriin ellei suurin piirtein lähdetä hakemaan niitä. "Kun ei nyt huvittais taas lähtee ajamaan ku mä kävin jo viikko sitte". 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Mielestäni Helsinkiläiset on ihan samalla tavalla kotiseuturakkaita kuin vaikka Tamperelaiset tai Turkulaiset, en allekirjoita väitettäsi pohjattomasta itsetyytyväisyydestä. Paikalliskyräily (Helsinki - Espoo - Vantaa) edustaa lähinnä pikkupolitiikkojen mielenmaisemaa, ei alueen ihmisten.



> Mutta varsinainen pointti on, että sillä perusteella mistä minä pidän, en halua mennä kertomaan muille mistä heidän pitäisi pitää. Puhumattakaan että menisin viemään heiltä mahdollisuuksia valitsemaansa elämäntyyliin. Nämä "tyhjennetään muu Suomi" -puheet ovat juuri sitä. Asiallisia perusteita ei löydy ja väitteet että kaikki rahat vain kupataan helsinkiläisiltä ovat propagandaa.


Olen eri mieltä. Jos asiallisia perusteita investoida vaikkapa ratayhteyksiin tai yliopistoihin on niin sen kun, nyt hatusta kaivetaan taikasana aluepolitiikka jolla voidaan kätevästi ohittaa liikennöinin tai koulutuksen tarpeet.




> Hyvällä tahdolla ongelmia voidaan ratkoa niin Helsingissä kuin muuallakin. Tällä hetkellä vaatimukset ovat yksipuolisia: Helsingin ongelmia pitää ratkoa rahalla ja muulla sietäisi tyhjentää kaupungin kun ensimmäinen ongelma ilmenee. Enkä usko, että muu Suomi tyhjentämällä edes Helsinki voisi paremmin.


Sanotaan nyt näin vaikka näin, että jos Helsingin ongelmia ratkottaisiin rahalla edes suurinpiirtein suhteessa alueen veronmaksuun niin olisin ihan tyytyväinen. Muualla tietävät varmaan itse paremmin mitä pitää tehdä, enkä vastusta sinänsä jotain täsmäsubventioita, mutta ei niiden varaan voida rakentaa mitään pysyvää.

----------


## Kani

> Ei muuta Suomea tyhjennetä, se tyhjenee.


Ei varmasti tyhjene. Mitä Orwellin kirjoja jotkut ovat lukeneet? Kun ihmisiltä kysytään, missä he haluavat asua, on ylivoimaisen enemmistön vastaus: kotiseudulla. Niin kauan kun tällainen halu on olemassa, ei mikään norsunluutorni Hakaniemessä siirrä suomalaisia yhteen pisteeseen. Sellainen ei vain onnistu länsimaissa. (Neuvostoliitossa onnistui.)




> On parempi tukea niiden alueiden kehitystä, joilla on aitoja kehitysmahdollisuuksia. Ja kannustaa ihmisiä asettumaan asumaan elinkelpoisille paikkakunnille.


Tukea pitää antaa tuen tarpeessa oleville. Ei niille, joilla jo ennestään on. Jos toimitaan toisin, yhteiskuntaa ei tarvita väliin ollenkaan. Markkinatalous hoitaa asian ilmankin. 

Helsinkiläisenä häpeän sitä köyhäksi tekeytymistä, jota meidän seudullamme harjoitetaan. Jos ei täällä ole edellytyksiä rakennella esim. metroa tai moottoriteitä ilman huomattavia valtionapuja, niin ei sitten missään.

----------


## Kani

> Sanotaan nyt näin vaikka näin, että jos Helsingin ongelmia ratkottaisiin rahalla edes suurinpiirtein suhteessa alueen veronmaksuun niin olisin ihan tyytyväinen.


Verotuksen tarkoitus ei ole periä ensin veroja ja sitten palauttaa sama summa maksajalle takaisin. Jos olisi, verotuksen voisi lopettaa. Ei nyt sorruta aivan Autoliitto-tasolle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tietotyötä on helppo tehdä etänä piuhoja pitkin, väitetään. Meidän työpaikallamme etätyöntekijöitä on vaikea saada kesken päivän mihinkään palaveriin ellei suurin piirtein lähdetä hakemaan niitä. "Kun ei nyt huvittais taas lähtee ajamaan ku mä kävin jo viikko sitte".


Jos näin on, niin sitten kyseessä voi olla jompi kumpi näistä:

1) Palaveria ei koeta tärkeäksi. Jos se on tärkeä, siihen tullaan. --> Pienellä ennakkosuunnittelulla voidaan useita palavereja niputtaa samalle päivälle ja minimoida turha edestakaisin ajelu.

2) Organisaatiossa on yksi tai kaksi etätyöntekijää, ja muu organisaatio toimii perinteisesti. --> Tällöin tulee hankausta. Etätyöhön myönteisesti suhtautuva, kenties jo valmiiksi hajautettu organisaatio toimii paljon joustavammin. Itse koen saavani ihmiset paremmin kiinni kun en näe istuvatko pöydän ääressä vai ovatko menossa. Kynnys soittaa kännykkään on matala ja lähes aina vastataaan. Ideoida voi joko puhelimessa tai sitten silloin kun satutaan (tarkoituksella tai vahingossa) fyysisesti samaan paikkaan.

Itse olen sijainnut jo yli puoli vuosikymmentä fyysisesti eri paikkakunnalla kuin muut osat omasta organisaatiostani, tosin ympärillä on muita saman firman työntekijöitä. Minulla ei ole ollut ongelmia eikä minulle ole valitettu että minua ei olisi saatu kiinni. Olen ottanut asiakseni itse luoda sellaiset luottamukselliset suhteet kollegoihin, että fyysisellä sijainnilla ei ole väliä. Koen että eri sijainti jopa auttaa etsimään luovia ratkaisuja kun eri ihmisillä on paikasta riippuen eri näkökulma ja erilainen paikallinen oma verkosto. Pidän huolen siitä, että koskaan kukaan ei pääse väittämään, että sijainti haittaisi jotenkin tehtävieni hoitoa. Sitäpaitsi kansainvälisten yhteyksien osalta (joita on tällä hetkellä lähes joka aikavyöhykkeelle), ei ole väliä missä päin Suomea sijaitsee. Niiden maailmalla olevien henkilöiden kannalta tavoitettavuuteni on sitä olenko puhelimen päässä ja vastaanko.

----------


## petteri

> Helsinkiläisenä häpeän sitä köyhäksi tekeytymistä, jota meidän seudullamme harjoitetaan. Jos ei täällä ole edellytyksiä rakennella esim. metroa tai moottoriteitä ilman huomattavia valtionapuja, niin ei sitten missään.


Jo nyt esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Espoon kaupungin eivät saa pitää edes kunnallisverotuksen tuottoa, vaan siitäkin valtio ottaa osansa. Muualla maassa kunnallisvero tuottaa osan kunnan tuloista ja kunnat saavat vielä paljon valtionosuuksiakin.

Jos Helsingin seutu saisi pitää alueelta kerätyt verotulot tai edes kohtuullisen osan niistä, ei "valtion rahaa" tarvittaisi.

----------


## petteri

> Jos näin on, niin sitten kyseessä voi olla jompi kumpi näistä:
> 
> 1) Palaveria ei koeta tärkeäksi. Jos se on tärkeä, siihen tullaan. --> Pienellä ennakkosuunnittelulla voidaan useita palavereja niputtaa samalle päivälle ja minimoida turha edestakaisin ajelu.
> 
> 2) Organisaatiossa on yksi tai kaksi etätyöntekijää, ja muu organisaatio toimii perinteisesti. --> Tällöin tulee hankausta. Etätyöhön myönteisesti suhtautuva, kenties jo valmiiksi hajautettu organisaatio toimii paljon joustavammin. Itse koen saavani ihmiset paremmin kiinni kun en näe istuvatko pöydän ääressä vai ovatko menossa. Kynnys soittaa kännykkään on matala ja lähes aina vastataaan. Ideoida voi joko puhelimessa tai sitten silloin kun satutaan (tarkoituksella tai vahingossa) fyysisesti samaan paikkaan.


Tai

3) Etätyö sopii vain pienelle määrälle tunnollisia ja sosiaalisia henkilöitä. Suuri osa ihmisistä ei ole itseohjautuvia.  Etätyö on sopimatonta suurelle osalle ihmisistä ja johtaa eristäytymiseen työyhteisöstä ja kun "joukon paine" on lievempi jopa töiden (tai palaverien) välttelemiseen.

Ja miksi palavereja pitäisi niputtaa kerran kahteen viikkoon. Toki järki pitää olla mukana, mutta pelkkä etätyöntekijän oma mukavuus "En viitsi ajaa 250 kilometriä, kun tuo Sinun asiasi ei minusta ole niin tärkeä" on huono syy jättää palaveri väliiin. Jos etätyön tekijä tarvitaan palaveriin, hän hypätköön autoon, junaan tai lentokoneeseen. Etätyö ei saa olla syy jättää asiat hoitamatta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos näin on, niin sitten kyseessä voi olla jompi kumpi näistä:
> 
> 1) Palaveria ei koeta tärkeäksi. Jos se on tärkeä, siihen tullaan. --> Pienellä ennakkosuunnittelulla voidaan useita palavereja niputtaa samalle päivälle ja minimoida turha edestakaisin ajelu.
> 
> 2) Organisaatiossa on yksi tai kaksi etätyöntekijää, ja muu organisaatio toimii perinteisesti. --> Tällöin tulee hankausta.


Molemmista on kyse, mutta perusongema on että etätyö sopii vain ns ristoreippaille ja työnarkomaaneille ja hyvin mynti-orientoituneille eli alle 20% ajattelevaa työtä tekevästä työvoimasta. Suurin osa kunnolla työtään tekevistä etätyöntekijöistä kuitenkin tulevat lähes joka viikonpäivänä muutamaksi tunniksi työpaikallekin, eli monasti kyseessä on lähinnä (yli-) töiden viemisestä kotiin. 

Lopulle 80%:lle etätyö ei ole ratkaisu liiikenne- ja asumisongelmiin vaan johtaisi lähinnä tuottavuuden heikkenemiseen, varsinkin jos se etätyöpiste on kotona jossa on lapset häiritsemässä jne. Olen toki samaa mieltä että maisemakonttori konttorilähiön lasitalossakaan ei ole paras mahdollinen työpaikka, vaan paras olisi perinteinen arvokas kivitalo keskustassa ilmavine huoneineen, ja se että voi työpäivän päätteeksi vaikka pistäytyä kaupungilla terassilla ihailemassa tyylikkäästi pukeutuneita nuoria ihmisiä tms tavalla kerätä virikkeitä. Mutta meitä on joka lähtöön. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Verotuksen tarkoitus ei ole periä ensin veroja ja sitten palauttaa sama summa maksajalle takaisin. Jos olisi, verotuksen voisi lopettaa. Ei nyt sorruta aivan Autoliitto-tasolle.


Älä viitsi, en minä tuota tarkoittanut. Ei se että näkee alueelliset tulonsiirrot ongelmallisina tarkoita sitä, että vastustaa kaikkea verotusta.

----------


## vompatti

> Valitettavasti Lappeenrannassa ei ole puunjalostusteknistä osastoa.


Tarvitaanko metsäteollisuusasioiden tutkimiseen tai opettamiseen puunjalostustekninen osasto? LTY:ssä ei osastoja ole enää lainkaan, siellä on vain tiedekuntia. Puunjalostus kuuluu teknilliseen tiedekuntaan, tässä tapauksessa aiempiin kemiantekniikan ja konetekniikan osastoihin. Esimerkiksi entisellä tietotekniikan osastolla (mikä lie tiedekunta nimeltään) lähes kaikki konenäön hyödyntäminen keskittyy paperin pinnan laadun mittaamiseen. Fyysikoiden optiset tutkimuksetkin liittyvät vain metsäteollisuuteen.




> Lappeenrannassa ei ole sähkömoottoritehtaita eikä ydinvoimaloita. Kuvittelisin että itärajan läheisyys ja aikoinaan tiivis yhteistyö SNTL:n asiantuntijoiden kanssa olivat perustelu näiden sijoittuimselle sinne 1980-luvulla.


Suomessa ydinenergiatekniikkaa tutkitaan ja opetetaan Espoossa ja Lappeenrannassa. Kummassakaan kaupungissa ei ole ydinvoimalaitosta eikä sellaiselle rakennuslupaa saisikaan. Oletko sitä mieltä, että ydinenergiatekniikan tutkimus ja opetus pitäisi sijoittaa Loviisaan ja Eurajoelle? Tällöin yliopistot olisivat varsin pieniä!

Lähinnä Lappeenrantaa sijaitseva sähkömoottoritehdas taitaa olla Imatralla. Lappeenrannassa kuitenkin on useita yrityksiä, joiden toimialaan kuuluu sähkömoottoreiden suunnittelu. Pitäisikö mielestäsi kaikki opetus ja tutkimus siirtää sinne, minne tehtaatkin on siirretty, siis Kiinaan? Outoa ajattelua diplomi-insinööriltä. 

Jos itärajan läheisyys on perustelu jonkun toiminnan sijoittamiselle, miksi ei koko Suomea siirrettäisi Lappeenrantaan tai Imatralle? Neuvostoliiton asiantuntijoiden kanssa tehtävästä yhteistyöstä olisi hyötyä kaikilla aloilla - ainakin Neuvostoliitolle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 3) Etätyö sopii vain pienelle määrälle tunnollisia ja sosiaalisia henkilöitä. Suuri osa ihmisistä ei ole itseohjautuvia.  Etätyö on sopimatonta suurelle osalle ihmisistä ja johtaa eristäytymiseen työyhteisöstä ja kun "joukon paine" on lievempi jopa töiden (tai palaverien) välttelemiseen.


Itseohjautuvuus on tulevaisuuden työelämän trendi. On töitä ja firmoja, joissa on pakko olla itseohjautuva, muuten luisuu työyhteisön ulkopuolelle ja joko ajautuu hakeutumaan toisiin hommiin hermojen pettäessä tai pomo rupeaa varoittelemaan että tulostakin pitäisi syntyä.

Etätyö kotona on vain yksi mahdollisuus, ja sitä kannattaakin soveltaa vain osa-aikaisesti. Ei kenelläkään kestä hermot istua koko työviikkoa samojen neljän seinän sisällä missä asuu. 1-2 päivää viikossa voi kyllä sujua. Toinen muoto on, että sijaitsee kyllä firman toimipisteessä mutta eri paikkakunnalla kuin lähin työyhteisö. Tämä takaa sen, että pääsee kotoa vähän sosiaalisempaan ympäristöön ja toimistopalvelut ovat täysimääräisesti käytössä. Toisaalta käytännössä se on silti etätyötä, koska se edellyttää samaa asennoitumista yhteydenpitoon. Etuina se, että työntekijän ei tarvitse muuttaa työtehtävien perässä vieraalle paikkakunnalle (tai kulkea päivittäin kaukaa töihin) ja toisaalta työnantaja voi tehtäväkierron kautta saada laajemman lahjakkuuspoolin käyttöön, kun ei tarvitse murehtia maantieteellisiä sijoittumisasioita. Organisaatio myös taipuu uuteen uskoon nopeammin ja joustavammin.

Molemmissa tapauksissa vaaditaan nykyaikaista työ- ja johtamiskulttuuria. On mennyttä aikaa mitata työtä pelkästään sen kautta, onko paikalla toimistolla ja pomon silmien alla. Johdon ja esimiesten täytyy taipua johtamaan tavoitteiden ja tulosten kautta. Onnistuessaan tämä on kaiken lisäksi palkitsevampi tapa kuin tuijottaa kuka istuu sermien välissä lokerossaan ja kuka ei. Tähän kuuluu myös vapaus hoitaa työnsä kuten parhaaksi näkee: jos esimies kykenee määrittelemään tavoitteet järkevästi yrityksen strategiasta ja tavoitteista johtaen, niin niiden (laadullisen ja määrällisen) täyttämisen pitää riittää. Kun työntekijä tuntee vastuunsa, voi vapauttakin antaa, esim. lähteä golfaamaan keskellä päivää tai tulla ja mennä mielensä mukaan. Mutta tietysti vain jos tavoitteet täyttyvät.

Lisähuomio: Ajan oloon omatunto on paljon tehokkaampi vahtija kuin pahinkaan kellokalle-esimies. Tätä käytäntöä sovellettaessa täytyy yleensä vahtia että etätyöntekijät eivät ajaudu tekemään liikaa työtä. Aniharvoin kuulee tapauksista, että joku vain lorvii, vaikka se on perinteisten esimiesten suurin pelko etätyön suhteen.




> Ja miksi palavereja pitäisi niputtaa kerran kahteen viikkoon. Toki järki pitää olla mukana, mutta pelkkä etätyöntekijän oma mukavuus "En viitsi ajaa 250 kilometriä, kun tuo Sinun asiasi ei minusta ole niin tärkeä" on huono syy jättää palaveri väliiin. Jos etätyön tekijä tarvitaan palaveriin, hän hypätköön autoon, junaan tai lentokoneeseen. Etätyö ei saa olla syy jättää asiat hoitamatta.


En sanonut mitään keskimäärin kerrasta kahdessa viikossa, kuulostaa hieman harvalta. Jos joku aikamääre pitää antaa, niputtaisin sellaisia palavereja joissa pitää fyysisesti näyttää kasvonsa yhdelle päivälle viikossa. (Tosin joustavuus ja järkevyys tässäkin lienee paikallaan: joskus saa varmasti mennä pari viikkoa käymättä mutta jollakin viikolla voi olla tarvis käydä vaikka parinakin päivänä.) Palavereja voi toki olla enemmänkin, mutta en oikein usko että monessakaan tapauksessa ne kaikki voivat olla luonteeltaan sellaisia ettei puhelimitse voisi osallistua. Riippuu tosin tehtävistä. Ehkä esim. pankkivirkailijan pitää käydä kuitenkin lainaneuvottelut kasvotusten.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Lopulle 80%:lle etätyö ei ole ratkaisu liiikenne- ja asumisongelmiin vaan johtaisi lähinnä tuottavuuden heikkenemiseen, varsinkin jos se etätyöpiste on kotona jossa on lapset häiritsemässä jne. Olen toki samaa mieltä että maisemakonttori konttorilähiön lasitalossakaan ei ole paras mahdollinen työpaikka, vaan paras olisi perinteinen arvokas kivitalo keskustassa ilmavine huoneineen, ja se että voi työpäivän päätteeksi vaikka pistäytyä kaupungilla terassilla ihailemassa tyylikkäästi pukeutuneita nuoria ihmisiä tms tavalla kerätä virikkeitä. Mutta meitä on joka lähtöön.


Kommentoinkin tuossa yllä jo kotona työskentelyä suhteessa toimistolla työskentelyyn.

Tässä voin olla kyllä Rainerin kanssa täysin samaa mieltä. Ei etätyö läheskään aina tarkoita työskentelyä maaseudun rauhassa enkä ikinä varmaan sellaiseen sopeutuisikaan. Emme tällä hetkellä asu ihan keskustan kivitalossa vaan n. 5 km päässä vähän rauhallisemmalla alueella hyvien liikenneyhteyksien varrella. Mutta kivitalo keskustassa on kyllä ihan miettimisen arvoinen ajatus. Kaupunki vaan ei ole Helsinki vaan Tampere. Tarjoaa kaikki suuren kaupungin edut, firmalla on toimipiste paikkakunnalla mutta kaikki kollegat vain ovat muualla, ja väliin täytyy käydä heitä tapaamassa ynnä palavereissa jne. Pendolinolla sujauttaa tämän matkan hujauksessa. Suurin osa työstä sujuu käytännössä sähköpostilla ja puhelimitse.

Tärkein etu on, ettei ole tarvinnut lähteä ostamaan asuntoa sieltä julmetun kalliilta Helsingin seudulta -- eikä niin muodoin ole tarvinnut tyytyä kaukana ratavarren taajamassa asumiseen. Lisäplussaa on luonnon läheisyys (300 m matka järven rantaan kotiovelta), kävelymatka keskustaan (jos siltä tuntuu), hyvä kauppa- ja kulttuuritarjonta, lähisukulaisia lähellä, jopa suoria ulkomaanlentoyhteyksiä helpottamaan työ- ja lomamatkoja jne. Mitään palvelua ja kauppaa ei ole ikinä tarvinnut lähteä Helsingistä asti etsimään (jos kohta muuten ohi kulkiessa voi tulla poikettua Helsingin Akateemisessa). Huonoja puolia ei oikeastaan ole, jos ei lasketa pahoja liikenneongelmia jotka eivät kieli ainakaan siitä että kaupunki olisi liian pieni.

Omalta osaltani voin sanoa, että jos koskaan tulen Helsingin seudulle muuttamaan, se ei varmasti tapahdu siksi, että siirtyisin sinne kaupungin paremman vetovoiman vuoksi. Kyseeseen tulee oikeastaan ainoastaan oman tai puolison työn perässä muuttaminen, jonka vuoksi jouduttaisiin sitten tinkimään muista preferensseistä. Ja sitähän tässä olen yrittänyt argumentoida, että pitämällä huolta paikkakuntien elinkeinoelämän toimintaedellytyksistä, koulutuksesta jne. voidaan mahdollistaa ihmisille hyvän elämän eläminen kotiseudullaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä olen kyllä sitä mieltä että vaikka Helsingissä ei pörisisi yhtään enempää kuin Nizhni Novgorodissa niin se on kuitenkin Suomen pääkaupunki. Lontoo tai New York kun eivät ole Suomessa. Pitäisi nyt keskustella siitäkin että tarvitaanko koko Suomeakaan kun ei tarvita Helsinkiäkään, kun siellä "suuressa maailmassa" on kaikki paljon hienompaa kuin Stadissa? 
> 
> Sen olen huomannut että suomalaisilla on vain 90 vuotta kokemusta elämisestä itsenäisessä valtiossa kun niin moni ei-helsinkiläissyntyinen arvostaa  milloin Tukholmaa, milloin Brysseliä milloin Lontoota, tai milloin Pietaria tai Moskovaa tai Delhiä tai Pekingiä paljon enemmän kuin omaa pääkaupunkiamme.


Ihan pikakommentti vielä tästä: En oikein ymmärrä miksi se, että Helsinki on pääkaupunkimme olisi erityinen syy pitää siitä. Makunsa kullakin. Maailman kansojen joukossa harva on se, joka palvoo pääkaupunkiaan -- aika usein sitä jopa vihataan vahvemmin kuin mitä Suomessa. Helsinkiläiset (tai itse asiassa varmaan pääosin sinne muualta Suomesta muuttaneet) aina kehuvat kotikaupunkiaan niin trendikkääksi ja meneväksi paikaksi. Suomen mitassa se voi olla, mutta ei maailman mitassa. Mutta miksi olisi niin tärkeää saada tunnustusta ja kehuja tässä asiassa, kun maailman mitassa kehuilta tippuu vähän pohja pois?

No, tunnustetaan nyt, että joskus heinäkuisena kesäpäivänä Helsinki voi paikka paikoin olla ihan mukiinmenevän oloinen kaupunki eikä häpeä ollenkaan keskikokoisten itäisen Euroopan kaupunkien joukossa  :Wink:  mutta ei kai tätä nyt koko ajan kannata toistella, tuntuu vähän falskilta -- sama kun pätee aika moneen muuhunkin suomalaiseen kaupunkiin.

Jos asenne olisi vähän luontevammin omanarvontuntoinen eikä etsisi ulkoa hyväksyntää ja yrittäisi jyrätä muuta Suomea, niin kyllähän tässä vallan hienosti tultaisiin toimeen. Yksittäiset helsinkiläiset ovat monesti hienoja ihmisiä siinä missä muutkin suomalaiset.




> Ja vaikka monessa meistä piilee pieni Havukka-Ahon ajattelija vaatimattomine elämäntyyleineen niin monella on kuitenkin puoliso tai lapsia jotka haluavat päästä muutama kerta vuodessa vähän pörräämään. Sitten kun Kuopiosta pääsee muulla tavoin kuin lentäen 5 tunnissa Pariisiin tai edes Kööpenhaminaan lakkaan kehumasta Helsinkiä Suomen navaksi. Maailman navaksi en ole koskaan kehunut.


Kuopiosta en tiedä, mutta Tampereelta voi lennähtää suoralla lennolla alle kolmessa tunnissa vaikka Lontooseen ostos- ja teatterimatkalle. Harvemmin Helsinkiin tulee sellaisia reissuja tehtyä, kun palvelutarjonnassa ei ole samanlaista tasoeroa kaupunkien kesken.

----------


## kemkim

> Huonoja puolia ei oikeastaan ole, jos ei lasketa pahoja liikenneongelmia jotka eivät kieli ainakaan siitä että kaupunki olisi liian pieni.


Pieneenkin kaupunkiin saadaan liikenneongelmia, jos valittu liikennejärjestelmä on väärä. Oulussakin on kaverini kertoman mukaan pahoja autoruuhkia. Tampereella autoistuminen on levinnyt todella nopeasti. Rosa Meriläinen tästä viimeksi kirjoitti, oli pettynyt kuulemma, kun ei politikoinnillaan onnistunut kehityksen suuntaa muuttamaan. Tampereen keskustassa on paljon pahemmat autoruuhkat ruuhka-aikaan kuin Helsingin keskustassa, ainakin silloin kun viimeksi itse siellä kävin vuosi sitten. Tuollaista varmaan Helsingissäkin olisi, jos keskusta-autoilu olisi yhtä suosittua. Idea Parkit, Veska Retail Parkit, näitähän riittää. Tuleeko Tampereen keskustasta tätä menoa kuin Tallinnan keskusta, bisneskeskusta, josta ei löydä edes ruokakauppaa, vaan on ajettava autolla paikalliseen Prismaan hakemaan eineet ja särpimet.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja vaikka monessa meistä piilee pieni Havukka-Ahon ajattelija vaatimattomine elämäntyyleineen niin monella on kuitenkin puoliso tai lapsia jotka haluavat päästä muutama kerta vuodessa vähän pörräämään....


Kun asuin Tampereella, tuli käydyksi paljon useammin mm. H:gin kulttuuritapahtumissa. Sitten kun muutti tänne, niin se ei koskaan tuntunut tarpeelliselta, kun ajatteli, että voihan niihin mennä milloin vain. Monet näyttelyt ja esitykset ovat jääneet näkemättä. Usein siksi, että kun on vihdoin päässyt tästä hektisestä ympäristöstä ja liityntäliikenteen riesasta kotiin, ei huvita LÄHTEÄ yhtään mihinkään, vaikka muuten mieli tekisi.




> ...Meidän työpaikallamme etätyöntekijöitä on vaikea saada kesken päivän mihinkään palaveriin ellei suurin piirtein lähdetä hakemaan niitä. "Kun ei nyt huvittais taas lähtee ajamaan ku mä kävin jo viikko sitte".


Näin paljon siis oikeasti rakastetaan sitä työmatkailua, joka meidät pakotetaan tekemään päivittäin. Ja jonka rasittavuutta sitten vähätellään, ettei kukaan tajuaisi mitä se oikeasti merkitsee.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tai
> 
> 3) Etätyö sopii vain pienelle määrälle tunnollisia ja sosiaalisia henkilöitä. Suuri osa ihmisistä ei ole itseohjautuvia.  Etätyö on sopimatonta suurelle osalle ihmisistä ja johtaa eristäytymiseen työyhteisöstä ja kun "joukon paine" on lievempi jopa töiden (tai palaverien) välttelemiseen.


Tai

4) Ihmiset eivät osaa työskennellä tavalla, jota he eivät ole opetelleet. Kun he ovat opetelleet vain esim. avokonttorityötavan, jossa ei viitsitä selvittää asioita itse vaan vaivataan niillä jatkuvasti kaveria sermin takaa, niin eihän se etätyö tai pikeminkin lähityö (kodin lähellä) onnistu.

Nämä ovat hyvin pitkälle kulttuurieroja. Sanoisin, että esim. Japanissa "etätyö" kukoistaa jopa autoteollisuudessa, elektroniikkateollisuudessa ja monessa valmistavassa teollisuudessa. Sen nimi on laaja alihankintaverkosto (oli sillä muistaakseni joku paikallinen erityisnimityskin), joka koostuu lukuisista yhden tai muutaman hengen pikkupajoista. Sellainen voi hyvin olla kodin yhteydessä.

Ja esim. itseäni kiusasi aina "työpaikalla" ollessa se, ettei siellä saanut työrauhaa. Ihmiset ovat toki erilaisia, mutta ei ole oikein hyväksyä ja edesauttaa ainoastaan ryhmätyötä ja palaverikulttuuria. Yleensä ryhmässä ja palaverissa pohditaan asioita, kysellään, mitä kukin on itsenäisesti tehnyt palaveria varten ja sovitaan, mitä töitä palaverin jälkeen kukin tekee. Palaverit tuottavat harvoin yhtään mitään valmista, vaan ne ovat kommunikointia, josta osa on tarkoituksenmukaista hoitaa kasvokkain, mutta osa on hoidettavissa tietoliikenteen avulla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...ja se että voi työpäivän päätteeksi vaikka pistäytyä kaupungilla terassilla ihailemassa tyylikkäästi pukeutuneita nuoria ihmisiä tms tavalla kerätä virikkeitä. Mutta meitä on joka lähtöön.


Oikeassa olet, Rainer. Meitä on moneen lähtöön. :Wink:  Minulle päivän kohokohta on, kun vaimoni tulee kotiin - jos olen itse silloin toimistossani. Ja olen tyytyväinen, ettei tarvitse lähteä duunikavereiden kanssa kaljalle. Tai pikemminknin, ettei tarvitse selitellä, miksi en lähde.

Tehokkuudesta sanoisin, että ei työpaikka auta siihen, jos henkilön työmoraali on heikko. Tyäpaikoilla on yllin kyllin henkilöitä, jotka tulevat sinne viettämään aikaansa ja siten etupäässä häiritsemään tunnollisten työrauhaa. Sillä jopa yksityisissä yrityksissä on aina tilaa tällaisille. Etätyössä on se etu, että liksa tulee vain tuloksista, ei läsnäolosta. Uskon, että kokonaisuutena etätyön osuuden kasvu voi hyvinkin kasvattaa kokonaistuottavuutta.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Tehokkuudesta sanoisin, että ei työpaikka auta siihen, jos henkilön työmoraali on heikko. Tyäpaikoilla on yllin kyllin henkilöitä, jotka tulevat sinne viettämään aikaansa ja siten etupäässä häiritsemään tunnollisten työrauhaa. Sillä jopa yksityisissä yrityksissä on aina tilaa tällaisille. Etätyössä on se etu, että liksa tulee vain tuloksista, ei läsnäolosta. Uskon, että kokonaisuutena etätyön osuuden kasvu voi hyvinkin kasvattaa kokonaistuottavuutta.


Ja tässä tullaan asian ytimeen: etätyö sopii (tutkitustikin) sellaiseen työhön jossa on selkeät helposti mitattavat tavoitteet. Otetaan perinteinen etätyöammatti, pölynimurikauppias. Kauppa käy tai ei käy, työnantajaa ei sinänsä kiinnosta mitä mies tekee.

Käytännössä useimmissa työtehtävissä ei ole selkeästi mitattavia tavoitteita, onnistuminen on paljon muustakin kuin itsestä kiinni.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käytännössä useimmissa työtehtävissä ei ole selkeästi mitattavia tavoitteita, onnistuminen on paljon muustakin kuin itsestä kiinni.


Mitenkähän tämän kanssa on. Eikös jokainen ole palkattu työhönsä sitä varten, että hänellä on tehtäviä. Kun tehtävät on hoidettu, työ on tehty. Riippumatta siitä, missä henkilö sijaitsi työn tekemässä.

Minusta etätyön kanssa menee ristiin ainoastaan työt, jotka ovat sidotut paikkaan. Myyjän täytyy olla myymälässä, sairaanhoitajan sairaalassa, nosturikuskin nosturissaan jne.

Mutta ajatellaan nyt vaikka mikä hyvänsä työ, jota tehdään vaikka Rainerin unelmoimassa ilmavassa kivitalon konttorihuoneessa. Eiköhän oikeasti ole aivan sama, missä se huone sijaitsee. Ja on aivan sama, onko PC kytketty verkkoon siinä rakennuksessa vai jossain toisessa.

"Työpaikkaa" jonne matkustetaan perustellaan usein yhteisillä fyysisillä resursseilla. Mitä ne ovat? Kahvihuone, naulakko, puhelinkeskus, konttoritarvikevarasto. Mikä näistä on sellainen, joka ei voisi olla asuintalon alakerrassa tai kadun toisella puolella olevassa konttorihotellissa? Siellä ovat jopa työkaveritkin. Siis ne tutut ihmiset, jotka kohtaavat toisensa samassa tilassa päivittäin, joiden kanssa jutellaan kahvihuoneessa tai mennään lounaalle.

Se puuttuu, että voi jutella samaa projektia hoitavan kaverin kanssa siinä kahvilla. Mutta onko sen kahvitauon tarkoitus virkistyä ja rentoutua eli pitää paussi työstä vai tehdä työtä vain eri pöydän ääressä?

Antero

----------


## teme

> Mitenkähän tämän kanssa on. Eikös jokainen ole palkattu työhönsä sitä varten, että hänellä on tehtäviä. Kun tehtävät on hoidettu, työ on tehty. Riippumatta siitä, missä henkilö sijaitsi työn tekemässä.


Mutta kun ihmisillä ei ole tehtäviä vaan vastuualueita. Ja ne vastuut vaan oikeassa maailmassa on väkisinkin aika ympäripyöreitä. Olen itsekin ollut mukana rakentamassa erillaisia mittareita henkilöstölle, käytännössä se on hyvin työlästä ja vaikeaa. Jos kaverin vastuualue on vaikka kumppaniyhteistyö niin miten sitä mitataan? Poltetaanko puolikas miestyövuosi tyytyväisyyskyselyihin? Ja miten sen kyselyn toimivuutta mitataan? Vaikka auton nopeusmittarin toimivuuden varmistaminen on suhteellisen helppoa, mutta miten varmistan että työn mittarit toimii jos ne eivät ole jotain selkeää tyyliin liikevaihto?




> Mutta ajatellaan nyt vaikka mikä hyvänsä työ, jota tehdään vaikka Rainerin unelmoimassa ilmavassa kivitalon konttorihuoneessa. Eiköhän oikeasti ole aivan sama, missä se huone sijaitsee. Ja on aivan sama, onko PC kytketty verkkoon siinä rakennuksessa vai jossain toisessa.


Olin eräässä isossa kansainvälisessä virtuaalityön edelläkävijäfirmassa töissä. Yksi merkittävä syy aja ko. ohjelmaa yrityksessä oli liikenne ja kiinteistökulut Piilaaksossa. Periaatteessa yritys oli mitä otollisin etätyölle, paljon suht itsenäisiä tuotekehittäjiä ja toisaalta asiakasrajapinnassa työskenteleviä ihmisiä, joidenka kuuluukin olla asiakkaalla eikä toimistolla. 

Tulokset oli hieman kirjavia. Työtehtävistä ja henkilöpsykologisista syistä johtuen täysi etötyö soveltui loppujen lopuksi noin 10% henkilöstöstä. Noin 30% tarvitsi loppujen lopuksi kiinteän työpisteen. Loput toimivat ns. satelliittitoimistomallilla, eli yrityksellä oli sellaisia muutaman kymmenen tai sadan työntekijän etätoimistoja joissa ei ollut omaa työpöytää, vaan paikka varattiin tarvittaessa. Tällä saatiin aikaa merkittävää toimitilasäästöjä, koska yhtä paikka käytti noin 1,4 työntekijää lomista, koulutuksista, asiakaskäynneistä, tms. johtuen.

Tietääkseni ei koskaan onnistuttu ratkaisemaan (tiedostettua) water cooler -ongelmaa, eli sitä että asiantuntijayhteisössä nimenomaan vaikka kahviautomaatilla lörpöttely on olennainen informaatiokanava. Yritettiin chättiä ja vaikka mitä, mutta ei toimi... jonka takia palattiin osittain tiimitiloihin.

Toinen iso ongelma on tietoturva. Tämän ongelman ymmärtämiseen auttaa jos ajattelee tietoturvaa tasapainoiluna tietoturvatason ja toisaalta kustannusten ja vaivan välillä. Jos jokainen järjestelmä pitää suojata niin kuin se olisi efektiivisesti julkisessa verkossa, koska mitään fyysistä tietoturvaa ei voida olettaa, niin seurauksena on julmettu tietoturvabyrokratia. Nykyisessä korkean tietoturvan työpaikassani ei juuri ole etäyhteyksiä juuri tämän takia.

Ylipäänsä vaikka finanssialalla etäyhteyksiin suhtaudutaan syystäkin skeptisesti, hyödyt suhteessa lisääntyneseen tietoturva- ja muuhun byrokratiaan eivät vaan oikein vakuuta. Sama on karkeasti ottaen totta etätyön suhteen yleensä, hypevaiheessa kokeiltiin kaikkea, paljon saavutettiinkin, mutta myös haitat ja rajoitukset on opittu ymmärtämään paremmin.

----------


## Kani

Keskustelu edistyy. Nyt on hyväksytty, että ihmisellä on oltava oikeus kiinteään työpisteeseen, sosiaaliseen kanssakäymiseen ja kahvitaukoihin mukavien työkaverien kanssa. 

Hyvä. 

Kun siis olemme tehneet tällaisen inhimillisen myönnytyksen, voimme varmasti hyväksyä myös sen, että ihmisellä on oikeus kotiseutuun, ystäviin ja sukulaisiin siellä minne hän on syntynyt ja missä hän haluaa elää.

Eikö vain.

----------


## petteri

> Keskustelu edistyy. Nyt on hyväksytty, että ihmisellä on oltava oikeus kiinteään työpisteeseen, sosiaaliseen kanssakäymiseen ja kahvitaukoihin mukavien työkaverien kanssa. 
> 
> Kun siis olemme tehneet tällaisen inhimillisen myönnytyksen, voimme varmasti hyväksyä myös sen, että ihmisellä on oikeus kotiseutuun, ystäviin ja sukulaisiin siellä minne hän on syntynyt ja missä hän haluaa elää.


Olisi hyvä, että maailma olisi ideaalinen ja joka paikassa olisi samanlaiset elämisen mahdollisuudet. Tuo ei vaan ole realismia. Maailma ei ole reilu, vaan aika raadollinen paikka. 

Jos Savukoskella on suunnilleen yksi kunnaninsinöörin työpaikka korkeasti koulutetulle tekniikan osaajalle, valinta jäädä kotiseudulle edellyttää tietyn ammatin valitsemista. Korkeammin koulutettuja ammatteja on joilla työntekijä voi valita asuinpaikkansa aika vapaasti ovat suunnilleen lääkäri, hammaslääkäri ja opettaja.

Jos haluaa kouluttautua eikä pidä noista ammateista, pitää joko ryhtyä yrittäjäksi tai muuttaa sinne missä on töitä. Savukosken tilanne on toki vain kärjistys, mutta aika samantyyppinen tilanne on monissa pienemmissä kaupungeissa.

----------


## teme

> Keskustelu edistyy. Nyt on hyväksytty, että ihmisellä on oltava oikeus kiinteään työpisteeseen, sosiaaliseen kanssakäymiseen ja kahvitaukoihin mukavien työkaverien kanssa.


Ei se ole oikeuskysymys vaan toimivuuskysymys. Minuun oikeustajuuni mahtuu vallan hyvin, että työnantaja määrää että tästä eteenpäin n tuntia viikossa tehdään töitä muualla kuin toimistossa ja kellään ei ole omaa työpöytää. Se ei vaan yleensä toimi, onhan tätä kokeiltu.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun asuin Tampereella, tuli käydyksi paljon useammin mm. H:gin kulttuuritapahtumissa. Sitten kun muutti tänne, niin se ei koskaan tuntunut tarpeelliselta, kun ajatteli, että voihan niihin mennä milloin vain. Monet näyttelyt ja esitykset ovat jääneet näkemättä. Usein siksi, että kun on vihdoin päässyt tästä hektisestä ympäristöstä ja liityntäliikenteen riesasta kotiin, ei huvita LÄHTEÄ yhtään mihinkään, vaikka muuten mieli tekisi.


Sama vika rahikaisella. Mutta siihen on selittäjä: Ikä. Kun sitä on 40 ja risat niin ei jaksa yksinkertaisesti juosta jokaikisen hömpötyksen perässä. Mutta yhteiskunta ei koostu pelkästään keski-iän ylittäneistä. Nimenomaan sitä nuoremmat suorastaan nauttivat suurkaupungin humusta ja ovat osa koko ilmiötä. Ei se suurkaupunki synny siitä että se ja se musikaali pyörii niin ja niin monessa teatterissa vaan ketkä menevät sitä katsomaan. Kyllä niitä näytelmiä ja konsertteja näkee telkkaristakin mutta kukaan muu ei näe Sinua kun istut töllön ääressä.  




> Näin paljon siis oikeasti rakastetaan sitä työmatkailua, joka meidät pakotetaan tekemään päivittäin. Ja jonka rasittavuutta sitten vähätellään, ettei kukaan tajuaisi mitä se oikeasti merkitsee.


Kommentit työmatkojen rasittavuudesta korreloivat matkan pituuden kanssa. Eli jos työmatkaan autollakin menee vähintään tunti niin ei sitä kovin mielellään tulla pelkästään yhden palaverin takia työpaikalle. Asuminen niin kaukana työpaikalta on kuitenkin ihan oma valinta, mutta monelle valitettavasti ainoa mahdollinen nykyisten asuntohintojen vallitessa. Eikö asuntojen saatavuuden parantaminen sekä liikenneyhteyksien nopeutttaminen olisi kuitenkin se asia joka ratkaisisi aika monen ongelmat siitä huolimatta? 

Ei se palaverissa käynnin rasittavuus ole ainoa epäkohta etätyössä, yksi esimerkki vain. Muita ovat mm se että etätyöntekijöillä ei ole aina käytössään kaikkia työvälineitä eli kaikki oikeudet kaikkiin tarvittaviin sähköisiin palveluihin yrityksen sisäverkossa, ne ei joko järjesty ihan kädenkäänteessä, tai yhteydet tökkivät tai kone hajoaa ja  esimiehet ja tekninen henkilökunta ovat niin kiireisiä että eivät voi järkätä, ja silti hommien pitää skulata. Silloin joudutaan pyytämään muita tekemään ne työt jotka kuuluisivat itselle jne. 




> Mutta kun ihmisillä ei ole tehtäviä vaan vastuualueita. Ja ne vastuut vaan oikeassa maailmassa on väkisinkin aika ympäripyöreitä. Olen itsekin ollut mukana rakentamassa erillaisia mittareita henkilöstölle, käytännössä se on hyvin työlästä ja vaikeaa. Jos kaverin vastuualue on vaikka kumppaniyhteistyö niin miten sitä mitataan? Poltetaanko puolikas miestyövuosi tyytyväisyyskyselyihin? Ja miten sen kyselyn toimivuutta mitataan? Vaikka auton nopeusmittarin toimivuuden varmistaminen on suhteellisen helppoa, mutta miten varmistan että työn mittarit toimii jos ne eivät ole jotain selkeää tyyliin liikevaihto?


Kiteytit aika hyvin mikä tekee etätyön järjestämisen hankalaksi. Jatkuva muutos sekä vastuiden vaikea rajaaminen, kouluttaminen ja henkilöiden sisäänajo tehtävin jne. 

Otetaan tällainen esimerkki: Ruova X, 35 v, 2 lapsen äiti, haluaisi palata 3 vuoden hoitovapaajakson jällkeen töihin IT-suunnittelijaksi. Hänen perheensä on juuri muuttanut uuteen taloon Nurmijärvelle ja työpaikka on Lauttasaaressa. Hän ilmoittaa heti 2. työpäivänään että haluaa ryhtyä tekemään etätyötä ainakin 4 päivää viikossa, koska firman henkilöstöpoliittiset säännöt ja työehtosoppari mahdollistavat.  Olet hänen esimiehensä, mitä teet? 




> Olin eräässä isossa kansainvälisessä virtuaalityön edelläkävijäfirmassa töissä. Yksi merkittävä syy aja ko. ohjelmaa yrityksessä oli liikenne ja kiinteistökulut Piilaaksossa. Periaatteessa yritys oli mitä otollisin etätyölle, paljon suht itsenäisiä tuotekehittäjiä ja toisaalta asiakasrajapinnassa työskenteleviä ihmisiä, joidenka kuuluukin olla asiakkaalla eikä toimistolla.


Luin pari kuukautta sitten Hesarissa että Yhdysvalloissa jotkut työnantajat käyttivät etätyötä "rangaisuksena" sellaisille jotka töppäilivät tai eivät tehneet riittävästi tulosta. Eli menetti oman työpisteensä ja joutui lähtemään läppärin kanssa kotiin. Käytännössä se merkitsi että on n puoli vuotta armonaikaa joko hommat asiat pyörimään kunnolla uudelleen tai etsiä uusi työpaikka. Oliko teidän firmassa sellaista? 

Sellainen "pelote" olisi muuten aika tehokas Suomessakin. Tämä esimerkkinä että kaikille se etätyö ei ole se mieluisin tapa tehdä työtä mutta ne jotka ovat sen tietoisesti valinneet ja ovat ratkaisuunsa tyytyväisiä niin en halua tätä enemmän pilata fiiliksiänne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Luin pari kuukautta sitten Hesarissa että Yhdysvalloissa jotkut työnantajat käyttivät etätyötä "rangaisuksena" sellaisille jotka töppäilivät tai eivät tehneet riittävästi tulosta. Eli menetti oman työpisteensä ja joutui lähtemään läppärin kanssa kotiin. Käytännössä se merkitsi että on n puoli vuotta armonaikaa joko hommat asiat pyörimään kunnolla uudelleen tai etsiä uusi työpaikka. Oliko teidän firmassa sellaista? 
> 
> Sellainen "pelote" olisi muuten aika tehokas Suomessakin. Tämä esimerkkinä että kaikille se etätyö ei ole se mieluisin tapa tehdä työtä mutta ne jotka ovat sen tietoisesti valinneet ja ovat ratkaisuunsa tyytyväisiä niin en halua tätä enemmän pilata fiiliksiänne.


Tosi kannustavaa. Kuinkahan moni huonosti motivoitunut työntekijä ihan tietoisesti lopettaisi sen vähänkin työn teon välittömästi tuollaisesta kohtelusta suivaantuneena? Ja Suomessa yksittäisen työntekijän irtisanominen ei ole kauhean helppoa, vaikka työt eivät sujuisikaan.

----------


## Kani

> Jos Savukoskella on suunnilleen yksi kunnaninsinöörin työpaikka korkeasti koulutetulle tekniikan osaajalle, valinta jäädä kotiseudulle edellyttää tietyn ammatin valitsemista. Korkeammin koulutettuja ammatteja on joilla työntekijä voi valita asuinpaikkansa aika vapaasti ovat suunnilleen lääkäri, hammaslääkäri ja opettaja.
> 
> Jos haluaa kouluttautua eikä pidä noista ammateista, pitää joko ryhtyä yrittäjäksi tai muuttaa sinne missä on töitä. Savukosken tilanne on toki vain kärjistys, mutta aika samantyyppinen tilanne on monissa pienemmissä kaupungeissa.


Eivät maaseudulla asuvat vaadi asuinseudulleen mitään hype-elämää tai kansainvälisiä innovaatiotyöpaikkoja. Kyllä jokainen haja-asutusalueella asuva käsittää, että elämä on ratkaisevasti erilaista kuin suuressa kaupungissa, eivätkä palvelutkaan voi olla samanlaisia kuin keskuksissa. Tässä keskustelussa on se vika, että elämistä on ryhdytty tulkitsemaan vain kasvukeskusten mittareilla tuomiten elinkelvottomiksi muut tavat olla olemassa. Sitä en voi ymmärtää, eikä siinä ole mistään raadollisuudesta kyse, vaan tietoisesta halusta ajaa alas "vääriä" tapoja elää.

Olen käynyt kaikissa Suomen kunnissa, ja kaikkialla maassa tavannut ihmisiä, jotka haluavat rakastaa ja rakentaa omaa kotiseutuaan. Mikään "raadollisuudella" selittely ei voi ottaa heiltä pois oikeutta siihen.

----------


## petteri

> Olen käynyt kaikissa Suomen kunnissa, ja kaikkialla maassa tavannut ihmisiä, jotka haluavat rakastaa ja rakentaa omaa kotiseutuaan. Mikään "raadollisuudella" selittely ei voi ottaa heiltä pois oikeutta siihen.


Suomi on vapaa maa ja täällä on yrittämisen vapaus. Jos on kykyjä yrittäjäksi, voi pärjätä ihan missä vaan.

Syrjäseuduilla ei vaan kannata kuvitella, että hyvä haltija tulee ja antaa työpaikat taivaan lahjana. Jos haluaa elää työntekijänä, asuinpaikka ja ammatti pitää valita, niin että ne sopivat yhteen.

----------


## teme

> Luin pari kuukautta sitten Hesarissa että Yhdysvalloissa jotkut työnantajat käyttivät etätyötä "rangaisuksena" sellaisille jotka töppäilivät tai eivät tehneet riittävästi tulosta. Eli menetti oman työpisteensä ja joutui lähtemään läppärin kanssa kotiin. Käytännössä se merkitsi että on n puoli vuotta armonaikaa joko hommat asiat pyörimään kunnolla uudelleen tai etsiä uusi työpaikka. Oliko teidän firmassa sellaista?


Ei ollut, eikä tietääkseni maailmallakaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta kun ihmisillä ei ole tehtäviä vaan vastuualueita. Ja ne vastuut vaan oikeassa maailmassa on väkisinkin aika ympäripyöreitä. Olen itsekin ollut mukana rakentamassa erillaisia mittareita henkilöstölle, käytännössä se on hyvin työlästä ja vaikeaa. Jos kaverin vastuualue on vaikka kumppaniyhteistyö niin miten sitä mitataan? Poltetaanko puolikas miestyövuosi tyytyväisyyskyselyihin? Ja miten sen kyselyn toimivuutta mitataan? Vaikka auton nopeusmittarin toimivuuden varmistaminen on suhteellisen helppoa, mutta miten varmistan että työn mittarit toimii jos ne eivät ole jotain selkeää tyyliin liikevaihto?


On kieltämättä jossain määrin haasteellista määrittää toimivat tavoitteet henkilölle, joka työkseen vastaa jostain alueesta, esim. kumppaniyhteistyöstä. Käytännössä kuitenkin tehtävään täytyy sisältyä jotain aktiviteetteja ja tavoitteita. Pelkkää toimintaa ei kannata asettaa mittariksi, se ei johda mihinkään. Tavoite puolestaan voi olla joku konkreettinen osa työn tuloksia, vaikkapa liikevaihto tai tulos (account managerille), tiettyjen määriteltyjen projektien toteutus aikataulussa (partner tai subcontractor managerille) tms. Tavoitteiden ei tarvitse kattaa koko tehtäväkenttää, kunhan niillä varmistetaan että työ kohdistuu oikeaan suuntaan. Toisaalta tavoitteiden toteutumiseksi täytyy olla kyennyt vastaamaan jollakin tavalla myös vastuualueesta.

Uskon kuitenkin, että mikä tahansa tehtävä on periaatteessa purettavissa sopiviksi tavoitteiksi. Ei missään firmassa ketään ole (tai ainakaan pitäisi olla) töissä sillä periaatteella, että vain istuu jonkun asian päällä. Yleensä jos päällisin puolin tältä vaikuttaa, tehtävän menestyksekäs hoito edellyttää tuon asian kehittämistä jollakin tavalla, mistä päästäänkin sitten hyppäämään siihen mikä on haluttu kehityssuunta ja miten pitkälle arviointiperiodin sisällä tulisi ehtiä.

(Niin, mitenkäs muuten jonkun partner managerin työn tuloksia mitataan toimistoympäristössä? Se että on paikalla ei kerro mitään siitä tekeekö henkilö kauheasti tuottavaa työtä. Ja toisaalta ko. partnerin luona käynnitkin voisivat varmaan olla ihan toivottavia...)

Absoluuttinen mitattavuus on usein asetettu hyvän tavoitteen kriteeriksi, mutta en olisi ihan ehdoton tämän suhteen. Tärkeintähän on varmistaa, että oikeat asiat tapahtuvat eikä niinkään viilata numeroita.




> Toinen iso ongelma on tietoturva. Tämän ongelman ymmärtämiseen auttaa jos ajattelee tietoturvaa tasapainoiluna tietoturvatason ja toisaalta kustannusten ja vaivan välillä. Jos jokainen järjestelmä pitää suojata niin kuin se olisi efektiivisesti julkisessa verkossa, koska mitään fyysistä tietoturvaa ei voida olettaa, niin seurauksena on julmettu tietoturvabyrokratia.


Jotenkin olen tullut hahmottamaan niin, että toimivin ratkaisu olisi applikaatiotason tietoturva, jolla voidaan rajoittaa tarkkaan etäkäytettävät palvelut. Pelkkä sisäverkon rajalla oleva autentikointi voi vuotaa kuin seula. Konsteja toimivaan tunnistukseen on -- kuten tiettyjen sääntöjen mukaan lukuja generoiva kortti joka aukeaa PIN:illä -- mutta tietysti se edellyttää luottamusta työntekijöihin. Tosin ei toimisto sinänsä ole juuri turvallisempi: jos työntekijään ei voi luottaa, ei siihen voi sen paremmin luottaa toimistossa kuin kotona. Joillakin aloilla voi olla erityisvaatimuksia esim. lainsäädännöstä johtuen, mutta suurimmassa osassa yrityksiä en usko tällaisen olevan ongelma.

Toisessa kirjoituksessa tuolla mainittiin, että aina on applikaatioita joita ei voi etäkäyttää ja silloin täytyy pyytää toimistolla olevia tekemään hommat. Tämä kuitenkin on ratkaistavissa oleva ongelma. Periaatteessa mikä tahansa verkon yli käytettävä softa toimii myös laajakaistan yli, ellei sitten vaadittu kaistanleveys ole ihan hirmuinen (enkä ole sellaisista juuri kuullut). Kaikesta tästä voidaan kiittää TCP/IP-protokollia.  :Smile:  

Unelmani muuten on, että tulevaisuuden yrityksessä lähes kaikki mahdolliset softat ja IT-palvelut olisi webifioitu eli niitä käytettäisiin browserilla. Tämä foorumi sinänsä on hyvä esimerkki, tällaistahan voisi ihan hyvin käyttää myös firman sisäisenä viestintäkanavana. Wiki-kannat ovat toinen jännä työkalu (peittoaa esim. jonkun Lotus Notesin mennen tullen helppokäyttöisyydessä), meiliin on browserilla toimivia softia jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uskon kuitenkin, että mikä tahansa tehtävä on periaatteessa purettavissa sopiviksi tavoitteiksi. Ei missään firmassa ketään ole (tai ainakaan pitäisi olla) töissä sillä periaatteella, että vain istuu jonkun asian päällä. Yleensä jos päällisin puolin tältä vaikuttaa, tehtävän menestyksekäs hoito edellyttää tuon asian kehittämistä jollakin tavalla, mistä päästäänkin sitten hyppäämään siihen mikä on haluttu kehityssuunta ja miten pitkälle arviointiperiodin sisällä tulisi ehtiä.
> ''''
> Absoluuttinen mitattavuus on usein asetettu hyvän tavoitteen kriteeriksi, mutta en olisi ihan ehdoton tämän suhteen. Tärkeintähän on varmistaa, että oikeat asiat tapahtuvat eikä niinkään viilata numeroita.
> ...........
> 
> Jotenkin olen tullut hahmottamaan niin, että toimivin ratkaisu olisi applikaatiotason tietoturva, jolla voidaan rajoittaa tarkkaan etäkäytettävät palvelut.


On hyvä että olet niin optmimistinen etätyön osalta ja olet miettinyt valmiksi kaikki tekniset ratkaisut. 

Valitettavasti sen todelliset esteet ovat psykologisella tasolla koska ihmiset silti haluavat pitää työn ja kodin asiat erillään ja että halukkaat etätyön tekijät ja tarjoajat eivät kohtaa työmarkkinoilla. 

Voidaan karkeasti erotella 3 tapausta: 

1) On halukkaita etätyön tekijöitä mutta työnantaja haluaisi että he olisivat työpaikalla. Nämä halukkaat etätyöntekijät ovat yleensä vähän iäkäämpiä tai sitten he ovat muuttaneet kauas työpaikaltaan tai on jokin muu syy jonka vuoksi he haluaisivat tehdä töitä kotona. Heille uran luominen ei ole maailman tärkein asia enää tässä vaiheessa ja delegointitehtävät ja pomoilun he antavat mielellään nuoremmillen. Työnantajalla taas ei taas ole niin paljon etätyöksi sopivasti rajattavia tehtäviä ja toisaalta katsoo että näiden henkilöiden läsnäolo varsinkin heidän pitkän kokemuksensa takia olisi paikallaan, esim opastamassa nuorempia. Tilanteen ratkaisu on vaikea, työntekijä kokee olevansa syrjitty koska ei saa tehdä etätyötä, ja työnantaja taas pelkää että osa työpanoksesta ja osaamispääomasta katoaa taivaan tuuliin kun kaveri ei ole läsnä, kun  koko työpanosta ei voi mitata A4-määrällä tai koodiriveillä. Helpoin ratkaisu olisi joko porkkanana palkankorotus tai vastaava tuntuva luontaisetu että kaveri tulee työpaikalle, tai keppinä etätyön salliminen, mutta osa-aikaisen palkalla. 

2) On olemassa sellaisia joille oleskelu työpaikalla on hirveän kivaa mutta työnteko ei, ja he häiritsevät jatkuvalla pulinallaan ja naurunremakoillaan muita työntekijöitä.  Tällaisia pitäisi itse asiassa pakottaa etätyöhön. Varsinkin jos he ovat nuoria niin he oppisivat sillä tavalla toimimaan itsenäisemmin. Opiskeluhan on pikäliti eräänlaista etätyötä, ja jokainen aikoinaan opiskellut tietää että se vaatii sisäistä kuria. Jos nuori työntekijä ei selviydy kunnolla etätyöurakasta niin pitää miettiä muunlaisia lähinnä ohjausta kaipaavia rutiinitöitä. Jos selviää niin hänet voi lähettää pitkille työkomennuksille hoitamaan homma kotiin ja tällaisilla tulee olemaan helppo edetä urallaan. 

3) On olemassa niitä jotka pystyvät toimimaan itsenäisesti ja jollaisia suuret firmat mielellään ottaisivat töihin tärkeisiin avaintehtäviin ja jopa antaisivat tehdä töitä kotonaan niin paljon kuin huvittaa, mutta nämä henkilöt eivät hakeudu suurten yritysten tehtäviin, koska he ovat jo aikoja sitten huomanneet oman osaamisensa arvon ja korvaamattomuuden ja perustaneet oman firman, ja suostuvat tehdä töitä vain veloituksella joka on monta kertaa tavallisen työntekijän tuntipalkka. Jos tällainen sitten onnistutaan kaappaamaan palkalistoille ei lopputulos ole aina paras mahdollinen. Kun motivaatio alkaa hiipua on odotettavissa palaverikutsuihin vastaamattomuutta, kovemman palkan tai paremman työsuhdeauton ruikuttaminen. Nämä "huippukonsultit" ymmärtävät yleensä itse lähteä kun maa alkaa alla polttaa. 

Nämä ovat vähän kärjistettyjä esimerkkejä, kunnollisia etätyön tekijöitä on, ja kunnollisia asian päälle ymmärtäviä työnantajiakin jotka sitä tarjoavat alkaa löytyä. Valitettavasti se tulee perässä tekniikan kehityksestä. Aikoinaan 80-luvulla PC:t ja kännykät ennustettiin tekevän paperista ja toimistotyöstä turhia, mutta miten on käynyt? Työpaikat eivät ole pelkästään rutiineja varten vaan niissä kehitetään aidosti ideoita. 

Mitä nettiin ja muihin uusiin viestintävälineisiin ,langattomiinkin, tulee niin niin niiden käyttö on 90%:sesti viihdettä ja ajanvietettä. Tällaisiin foorumeihin kirjoittelu on käytännösä sama asia kuin kahvituntikeskustelut. Kaveripiiri vain on isompi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

En epäile lainkaan Temen kokemuksia etätyön yrittämisestä ja on kiintoisaa lukea, että on edes yritetty ja mitä siitä on saatu kokemukseksi. Mutta silti epäilen edelleen, että ongelmat eivät tarkoita sitä, ettei etätyö olisi mahdollista, vaikka se ei ole jossain tapauksessa onnistunutkaan.

Minusta kysymys on toisaalta siitä, mikä on lähtökohta, ja toisaalta siitä, mitä yritetään saavuttaa.

Etätyö tuskin koskaan onnistuu, jos ajatuksena on toteuttaa avokonttori ja tiimityöhön perustuva yrityksen toimintakulttuuri hajauttamalla ihmiset toisistaan erikseen. Ei sellainen nimittäin toimi sillä lukittujen ja liikennevaloilla varustettujen työhuoneidenkaan konseptilla.

Jos ihmiset on koulutettu työskentelemään yhdessä ja rekrytoinnissa on tullut valituksi työntekijöitä, jotka haluavat ja osaavat juuri sen työtavan, ei heidän sijoittamisensä etätyöhön voikaan onnistua. Ja silloin etätyötä voi käyttää rangaistuksena, kuten Rainer kertoi.

Mutta otetaanpa lähtökohdaksi alihankintarakenne. Siinä yrityksen toimintakulttuuri perustuu itsenäiseen työhön ja vähäisiin kontakteihin. Fyysisellä sijainnilla ei ole merkitystä työn suorittamisen kannalta. Tilaajaa ja toimittajaa sitoo asiakassuhde ja hankintasopimukset. Mutta ne voivat yhtä hyvin olla työsuhde ja työsopimus.

Tällaiseen kulttuuriin koulutetaan ja siihen hakeutuu yrittäjiä tai työntekijöitä, jotka osaavat ja haluavat toimia näin. On yhtä typerää yrittää muuttaa tätä avokonttorin tiimityöskentelyksi kuin edellä päin vastoin. Eikä sen yrittämisen epäonnistumisen perusteella voi väittää, ettei tiimityöskentely voi toimia.

Käytännössä monia asioita tehdään nykyään molemmilla menetelmillä. Molemmille löytyy rajoituksia ja pakkoja, mutta niiden yleistäminen on virhe.

Teknisiä rajoituksia pidän enimmäkseen verukkeina. Janihyvärinen kirjoitti minusta tekniikasta ja tietoturvasta kuin myös työn mittaamisesta hyvin. Käydäänhän tuloskeskusteluja niidenkin kanssa, jotka tekevät "vaikeasti mitattavaa" työtä. Vaikkei se mittaaminen onnistu jollain numerolla, se ei tarkoita sitä, ettei henkiöä ja hänen työtään lainkaan pysytyisi arvioimaan.




> Valitettavasti sen todelliset esteet ovat psykologisella tasolla koska ihmiset silti haluavat pitää työn ja kodin asiat erillään ja että halukkaat etätyön tekijät ja tarjoajat eivät kohtaa työmarkkinoilla.


Olen tästä täysin samaa mieltä. Psykologiset esteet estävät myös ajattelemasta toiminnan muuttamista tai sopeuttamista etätyöhön sopivaksi. Mutta työn ja kodin erottamista on mielestäni liioiteltu pahan kerran.

Historialliseesti työ ja koti ovat olleet sama asia. Vasta teollistuminen on erottanut ne, enkä tiedä, että se olisi tehnyt ihmiset onnellisimmiksi. Toisin sanoen en usko, että ihmiset olivat pahoinvoivia lähes koko ihmiskunnan historian kunnes tuli teollisuus joka päästi ihmiset pahoinvoivasta kotipiiristään ilahtumaan tehtaaseen. Ja sittemmin konttoreihin ym.

Mainitsin aiemmassa viestissäni toimistohotellin alakerrassa tai kadun toisella puolella. Minulla on työ ja koti erotettu ovella, joka aukeaa olohuoneeseen. En ole töissä kun kävelen tästä huoneesta ulos ja panen vaikka oven kiinni. Vastaavia tapauksia olen nähnyt muillakin. Tarkkaan ottaen kysymys on vain työmatkan pituudesta.

En usko, että pendelöijät ovat onnellisempia pitkine työmatkoineen kuin jos he voisivat pitää nykyisen asumismukavuutensa mutta selviäisivät lyhyemmällä työmatkalla. Jos kotona ei ole työhuonetta eikä lähellä lounasruokalaa, niin toimistohotelli työpaikkana vaikka 5 min kävelynkin päässä on mukava mahdollisuus.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Jotenkin olen tullut hahmottamaan niin, että toimivin ratkaisu olisi applikaatiotason tietoturva, jolla voidaan rajoittaa tarkkaan etäkäytettävät palvelut. Pelkkä sisäverkon rajalla oleva autentikointi voi vuotaa kuin seula. Konsteja toimivaan tunnistukseen on


Nimenomaan näin tehdään, ja webbiliittymiä käytetään yhä enemmän. Ongelma ei ole tunnistekninen tai ylipäänsä tekninen, käytännössä tehdään ns. single-sign on eli kaikkiin palveluihin pääsee yhdellä kirjautumisella ja palvelut kyselevät aina tunnistuspalvelulta onko käyttäjällä oikeudet. Tämä ei ole aivan yksinkertaista, mutta kuitenkin tehtävissä. Ongelma on näiden oikeuksien hallinta, eli joka resurssiin pitää jonkun erikseen myöntää oikeudet ja ne pitää erikseen hakea.

Ja kun ihmiset on sellaisia kun ne on, niin käytännössä joku projektipäällikkö jakaa näitä oikeuksia aika leväperäisesti. Jolloin fyysinen tietoturva muodostaa lisäsuojakerroksen. Hyvä tietoturva rakentuu kerroksittain.

----------


## teme

> En epäile lainkaan Temen kokemuksia etätyön yrittämisestä ja on kiintoisaa lukea, että on edes yritetty ja mitä siitä on saatu kokemukseksi. Mutta silti epäilen edelleen, että ongelmat eivät tarkoita sitä, ettei etätyö olisi mahdollista, vaikka se ei ole jossain tapauksessa onnistunutkaan.


Etäratkaisut, laajemmin verkkopohjaiset työtavat ovat mahdollisia, niistä on paljon hyötyä, ja niitä käytetään paljonkin. Niin kuin missä tahansa tekniikkassa, niissä on rajoituksensa. Ja edelleen kaikkia näitä ratkaisuja voidaan käyttää työpisteestä, jolloin etätyö on kroonisesti huonommassa kilpailuasemassa.




> Minusta kysymys on toisaalta siitä, mikä on lähtökohta, ja toisaalta siitä, mitä yritetään saavuttaa.
> 
> Etätyö tuskin koskaan onnistuu, jos ajatuksena on toteuttaa avokonttori ja tiimityöhön perustuva yrityksen toimintakulttuuri hajauttamalla ihmiset toisistaan erikseen.


Puhuimme tässä taannoin siitä, että asiantuntijat eivät puhu keskenään liittyen kaupunginsuunnitteluun. Tämä on yksi sellainen ongelma joka vain pahenee ilman tiimityötä...




> Mutta otetaanpa lähtökohdaksi alihankintarakenne. Siinä yrityksen toimintakulttuuri perustuu itsenäiseen työhön ja vähäisiin kontakteihin. Fyysisellä sijainnilla ei ole merkitystä työn suorittamisen kannalta. Tilaajaa ja toimittajaa sitoo asiakassuhde ja hankintasopimukset. Mutta ne voivat yhtä hyvin olla työsuhde ja työsopimus.


Ja se sopimussoppa vasta kivaa onkin, "meidän vessansiivoussopimukseen ei ole speksattu käsipyyhetelineiden täyttöä", tai oikea esimerkki "siivouspalveluun kuuluu kahvikuppien pesu, ei likaisten kahvikuppien kerääminen, paitsi kertakäyttömukien jotka luetaan roskiin".

Käytännössä alihankkijalta ostetaan usein työtä ilman mitään selkeää palvelusopimusta.


En halua liikaa haukkua etätyötä, sille on paikkansa, mutta miksikään laajamittaiseksi syrjäseutujen pelastajaksi siitä ei ole.

----------


## teme

Mainostetaan vielä Anterolle ja muille niitä satelliittitoimistoja joista mainitsin. Näistä oikeasti ihmiset tykkäsivät Piilaksoossa, kun siellä nuo työmatkat on mitä on (pari tuntia on ihan normaalia).

Jos leikitään, että Helsingin kaupunki saanut toimistoinfransa kuntoon (vaiheessa) niin voitaisiin tehdä näin: Kun kotona työskentely on monestakin syystä vaikeaa (lapset ja muu häiriötekijät), niin Helsingin kokoisella työnantajalla voisi olla yleiskäyttöisiä etätoimistoja. Eli niinä päivinä kun työntekijän ei tarvitse tulla keskustaan työpisteelleen, ei siis ole tapaamisia, jne. niin voisi mennä etätoimistoon.

Eli selitetään esimerkin kautta. Eräs tuttavani on Helsingin kaupungilla töissä Hakaniemessä. Asuu Vihdintien varrella Kehä III pohjoispuolella. Hänelle sopisi noina etäpäivinä toimistotila vaikka Malminkartanossa. Jos samalla suunnalla on tarpeeksi kysyntää sen voisi järjestää, eikä tuon tarvitsi mitenkään järkyttävän iso olla.

----------


## Kani

Ja sama toimisi hyvin myös valtakunnallisesti, tällaisia etätoimistoja voisi olla vaikka jokaisessa Suomen 416 kunnassa, jos tarvetta on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja sama toimisi hyvin myös valtakunnallisesti, tällaisia etätoimistoja voisi olla vaikka jokaisessa Suomen 416 kunnassa, jos tarvetta on.


Juuri näin, ainakin periaatteessa. Kun toimistolla ei tarvitsisi käydä joka päivä, se kerran viikossa tapahtuva käynti voi tarvittaessa tapahtua hyvinkin etäältä, kunhan liikenneyhteydet toimivat.

Nopea juna on tällaiseen aivan ehdoton, ja jos tulevaisuudessa saadaan myös WLAN-yhteydet juniin, niin matkustamisessa ei välttämättä tarvitse edes menettää työaikaa. Vaikka tietysti myös nukkuminen tai kirjan lukeminen ovat hyviä vaihtoehtoja käyttää matka-aikaa.

Yhteiskunnallisesti ajateltuna juuri tällä tavalla tällä hetkellä alueellisesti jakautuneet työmarkkinat sulautuvat yhteen: Esimerkiksi espoolainen firma voisi 1,5 miljoonan ihmisen työmarkkina-alueen sijasta rekrytoida 5 miljoonan ihmisen työmarkkina-alueelta. Yksittäinen työntekijä voisi vaihtaa esim. vantaalaisesta firmasta oululaiseen firmaan ja jatkaa asumista Seinäjoella, jos on sieltä kotoisin. Ei tulisi turhaa muuttoliikettä pelkän työn vuoksi, ihmiset voisivat asua siellä missä viihtyvät eikä asuntojen hintataso ylikuumenisi nykyiseen malliin.

Ehkä hieman liioittelen siinä, että koko Suomi olisi samaa työssäkäyntialuetta, mutta aika lähellä voitaisiin päästä jos nopeilla junayhteyksillä voitaisiin kattaa mahdollisimman suuri osa maata. Kehitys käytännössä lähtisi varmaan liikkeelle esim. niin, että pääradan nopeustasoa nostettaisiin ja sen varrelle muodostuisi tällainen etätyö-/osa-aikapendelöintivyöhyke.

Ympäristövaikutuksista tietysti kannattaisi vielä keskustella hieman. Periaatteessa juna olisi tällaiseen kulkemiseen paras vaihtoehto, mikä aiheuttaisi siirtymää omasta autosta juniin. (Toivottavasti tämä ohjaa myös maankäyttöä siten, että toimistokeskittymät vahvemmin sijoittuisivat junaratojen varrelle.) Pitkiä matkoja ei myöskään kuljettaisi päivittäin vaan lähellä oleva työpiste kuten etäkonttori olisi varmaan 500 m - 5 km päässä kotoa todennäköisimmin, jos ei suorastaan kotona tai pihapiirissä. Toisaalta pitkien matkojen volyymit kasvaisivat kun yhä useampi pendelöisi kerran viikossa todella kauas. Mitä tämä vaikuttaisi liikennesuoritteeseen ja toisaalta energiankulutukseen, edellyttäen että käytetään nykyaikaista junakalustoa? Olisin taipuvainen kuitenkin uskomaan että tuollainen yhteiskunta olisi ekologisesti kestävämpi kuin nykyinen, jossa matkustetaan omalla autolla päivittäin kodin ja työpaikan väliä.

Toisaalta keskitettyjen toimistotilojen tarve vähenisi ja neliöitä käytettäisiin tehokkaammin, mikä vähentäisi tarvetta rakentaa lisää lasitaloja kehäteiden varsille. Tällöin säästyy myös energiaa lämmityksessä, valaistuksessa jne. Lienee ilmeistä että työpisteiden tarve vähenee ja neuvottelu-/ryhmätyötilojen tarve kasvaa. Joidenkin skenaarioiden mukaan äärimmilleen vietynä tuo aiheuttaisi, että yritysten toimitilat muuttuisivat ennen kaikkea neuvottelukeskuksiksi ja kohtaamispaikoiksi, joihin tullaan varta vasten tapaamaan ihmisiä kasvotusten, ideoimaan ja luomaan luottamusta, kun todellinen yksinäinen puurtaminen siirtyy muualla tehtäväksi.

Olkoon kukin tästä mitä mieltä on, mutta minusta tämä kuulostaa jopa houkuttelevalta tulevaisuudelta, ei miltään pakkopullalta. Tällä saisi aikaan yhteiskunnallisia hyötyjä, ympäristön säästymistä, tehoa yritystoimintaan ja johtamiseen sekä elämänlaatua, halvempaa asumista ja paremmat työmarkkinat työntekijöille. Kenties näin kehitettyjä sosiaalisia toimintamalleja ja konkreettisia tuotteita voisi myös viedä ulkomaille hyvää rahaa vastaan? Ehkä olen optimisti, mutta jos tämä on mitenkään tavoiteltavissa, niin siihen suuntaan minä ainakin haluan mennä!  :Very Happy: 

Ei muuten pidä unohtaa sitäkään, että hajautettu yhteiskunta on huomattavasti resilientimpi erilaisia uhkakuvia vastaan. Terroristit eivät voi räjäyttää yritystä maailmankartalta eikä yksi tulipalo uhkaa yrityksen toimintaa, kun hajallaan olevat työntekijät jatkavat työntekoa ja tarvittaessa palaveeraavat jossain muualla. (Edellyttää tietysti tietojärjestelmien hajauttamista/kahdentamista, mutta tämän nyt pitäisi kuulua hyvään asioiden hoitoon muutenkin.) Ja jos pandemia pakottaa sulkemaan julkiset tilat ja rajoittamaan matkustamista rajoitetuksi ajaksi, tuona aikana voivat etätyönä jatkua normaalisti kaikki sellaiset toiminnot joihin ei kuulu fyysistä puuhaa kuten valmistusta, kokoonpanoa tai kuljetusta: taloudelliset tappiot jäävät vähäisemmiksi.

----------


## petteri

Tuo on ihan mielenkiintoinen ajatus.

Etätyö vaatii, että töiden pitää olla sellaisia, ettei tehdä tiimityötä. Tiimityö ei oikein voi toimia, jos toimistolla ollaan alle 3-4 päivää viikossa.  Ja tiimityöhän vaatii jo yhteisen tilankin, ei se toimi koppikonttorissakaan. Se vaatii avokonttorin tai ainakin tiimeille yhteiset huoneet.

Nykyään tiimimäinen tietotyö tuntuu vaan lisääntyvän ja yksinpuurtaminen on ainakin vaativammissa tehtävissä vähenemässä. Etätyö tuo väkisinkin pahoja kommunikaatiohaittoja, joka rajaa etätyön piiristä pois paljon tehtäviä, joissa saman työryhmän kanssa tehdään tiivistä yhteistyöstä.

Alihankkijatyyppinen toiminta kyllä sopii hyvin etätyöksi. Mutta kuinka paljon yrityksissä on tuollaisia "ulkoistettavia" tehtäviä? Minusta etätyön tekijä tekijä kannattaa nähdä enemmän "kumppanina" kuin työyhteisön jäsenenä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Etätyö vaatii, että töiden pitää olla sellaisia, ettei tehdä tiimityötä. Tiimityö ei oikein voi toimia, jos toimistolla ollaan alle 3-4 päivää viikossa.  Ja tiimityöhän vaatii jo yhteisen tilankin. Avokonttorin tai ainakin tiimeille yhteiset huoneet.
> 
> Tiimimäinen tietotyö tuntuu vaan lisääntyvän ja yksinpuurtaminen on ainakin  vaativammissa tehtävissä vähenemässä.


Hajautettuun tiimityöhön on kyllä kehitetty ja kehitetään erilaisia tietoteknisiä ratkaisuja. Osa niistä on suorastaan puolivillaisia, mutta jos joku onnistuu kehittämään ratkaisun joka toimii paitsi teknisesti myös sosiaalisesti, niin se voi niinkutsutusti rikkoa pankin.

Tiedossa on, että on yrityksiä jotka hehkuttavat tiimityön etuja mutta samalla näkevät etä- tai flexityön edut ja pyrkivät kehittämään toimintaa siihen suuntaan. Siis sovittamaan yhteen nämä perinteisen näkemykseen mukaan yhteen sovittamattomat asiat. Osittain kyse on tahdosta, osittain organisoinnista. Näköpiirissä olevat potentiaaliset hyödyt onnistumisesta ovat niin suuret että kannattaa yrittää sitkeästi vaikkei heti täysin onnistuisikaan.

----------


## petteri

> Hajautettuun tiimityöhön on kyllä kehitetty ja kehitetään erilaisia tietoteknisiä ratkaisuja. Osa niistä on suorastaan puolivillaisia, mutta jos joku onnistuu kehittämään ratkaisun joka toimii paitsi teknisesti myös sosiaalisesti, niin se voi niinkutsutusti rikkoa pankin.


En usko, että tietotekniikkalla voidaan korvata läsnäoloa. Kun ihminen on lähellä, kommunikaatio toimii aina paremmin kuin tietotekniikan välityksellä. Tuo on minusta lähes luonnonlaki. Ihmiset ovat evoluution aikana oppineet kommunikoimaan face-to-face ja muut tavat ovat aina tehottomampia. Tärkein syy on, että tunteet välittyvät tietotekniikan välityksellä huonosti.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun ihminen on lähellä, kommunikaatio toimii aina paremmin kuin tietotekniikan välityksellä. Tuo on minusta lähes luonnonlaki. Ihmiset ovat evoluution aikana oppineet kommunikoimaan face-to-face ja muut tavat ovat aina tehottomampia. Tärkein syy on, että tunteet välittyvät tietotekniikan välityksellä huonosti.


Tuo on periaatteessa totta, mutta minä en kutsuisi sitä absoluttiseksi luonnonlaiksi vaan se on jonkinlainen suhteellinen suure. Yleensä kommunikointi face-to-face on helpompaa ja tunteet välittyvät paremmin, mutta tieto- ja viestintätekniikan kehitys suhteellisesti koko ajan parantaa mahdollisuuksia viestiä tällaisia asioita sähköisesti. Esim. entisajan kirjeessä ei paljon pystynyt tunteilemaan. Puhelin mahdollistaa äänen sävyjen kuulemisen, videokonferenssi ilmeiden näkemisen ja sähköposti ja instant messaging mahdollistavat tarvittaessa hyvin nopeatempoisen yhteydenpidon. Kaikki nämä yhdessä tarjoavat jo aika paljon välineitä.

Tietysti nykytekniikka esim. videokonferensseissa on vielä aika heikkoa, mutta siinä otetaan koko ajan suuria askeleita eteenpäin. Luin jostain lehdestä, että eräs valmistaja on kehittänyt laitteiston, jossa on niin iso ja terävä reaaliaikainen kuva, että sillä luodaan voimakas läsnäolon tuntu. Tämä on tietysti vielä kallista, mutta tulevaisuudessa nämä teknologiat skaalautunevat alaspäin niin että ovat potentiaalisesti joka etätyöntekijän käytössä.

Koskaan tuskin päästään täydelliseen todellisuuden replikointiin tekniikalla, mutta kysymys onkin, missä vaiheessa päästään siihen, että teknologia on riittävän hyvätasoista ja edullista, jotta sillä voidaan jäljitellä läsnäoloa riittävän hyvin, jotta siitä saadaan irti tyypillisesti vain läsnäolon tarjoamat hyödyt samalla kuin päästään hyödyntämään myös etätyön mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## kemkim

Alkaa mennä jo kauaksi aluepolitiikasta. Voisi erottaa omaksi ketjukseen, joka käsittelee etätyötä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jospa minäkin tästä aiheesta jotain sanon...

Rakennemuutoshan tässä on ollut käynnissä. Perinteisesti ketju on mennyt niin, että teollisuus ja maanviljely ovat olleet peruselinkeinot, jotka ovat sijoittuneet Suomeen omien edellytystensä varassa. Kaupungit taasen ovat keskittyneet tuottamaan niille palveluja taikka ikävämmin sanoen loisimaan näiden elinkeinojen tuotoilla. Nimittäin kuin verotuskin on teknisesti 'palvelu'. Helsinki mukaan lukien. Mutta nykyään homma on kääntymässä silleen, että peruselinkeino onkin erilainen luova työ, sana luova väljästi tulkiten. Tämän tapainen työ ei ole sidottu mihinkään tiettyyn paikkaan, joka sitten luontevasti määrittelisi ihmisten ja työn sijaintipaikat. Sen sijaan etulyöntiasemassa ovat sellaiset seudut, joissa ihmiset viihtyvät. Missä ihmiset viihtyvät, sinne on helppo saada työntekijöitä. 

Kun hetken miettii, niin huomaa, että ihmiset ovat erinlaisia ja erinlaiset ihmiset viihtyvät erinlaisissa paikoissa. Helppo johtopäätös on, että Suomen kilpailukyvyn kannalta olisi parasta, että Suomi voisi tarjota mahdollisimman monipuolisen valikoiman erinlaisia miljöitä. Helsinki taskukokoisena metropolina on tietenkin keskeinen osa tällaista valikoimaa. Mutta monenlaisia muitakin palasia olisi syytä olla tarjolla. Toisentyyppisiä ja kokoisia kaupunkeja, perinteistä maaseutua ja ihan korpeakin. Näiden tyyppien suhteelliset osuudet tietysti tulevat muuttumaan, vain pieni osa ihmisistä tahtoo asua korvessa eikä maaseudun rauhasta nauttivia varmaankaan riitä asuttamaan meidän nykyistä maaseutua kokonaisuudessaan. Siinä mielessä rakennemuutos on väistämätön, mutta tuskinpa kannattaa mennä ihan siihen, että kokonaisia seutuja ajetaan alas. 

Ja varsinkin on selvää, että siitä ei ole paljoakaan iloa, jos suurin osa suomalaisista kasattaisiin Helsinkiin. Tuollaiset muutaman miljoonan asukkaan metropolit taitavat olla kaikkein tyypillisimpiä asuinpaikkoja nykyajan maailmassa. Siinä sarjassa Suomen on paha pärjätä. Todennäköisesti sellainen Suomi ei saisi houkuteltua tänne minkäänlaisia lahjakkuuksia ja meidän omat lahjakkuutemme häipyisivät alta aikayksikön jonnekin missä tapahtuu. On aivan selvä, että pärjätäksemme meillä pitää olla jotain sellaista mitä ei ole missään muualla. Helsinginkin viehätys pohjaa oikeastaan sen pienuuteen, miten se on aika idyllinen suurkaupungiksi ja varsinkin siihen, miten kaikki olennainen on kävelyetäisyydellä toisistaan. Korpisen visioima 2 x Helsinki antaa huonoimmat mahdolliset eväät tulevaisuuteen. Kaikki muut seudut ajettuna alas paitsi Helsinki ja sekin pilattu.

Nurmijärvi-ilmiö kertoo minulle, että jo nyt Helsingin seudulla asuu paljon ihmisiä, jotka haluaisivat asua jossain ihan muualla. Esimerkiksi Savonlinnassa aivan oikeasti voit asua omakotitalossa järven rannalla kivenheiton päässä keskustasta eikä se ole edes kovin kallista. Ihmiset, jotka hankkivat talon Nurmijärveltä ovat todennäköisesti ihmisiä, joilla on työpaikka Helsingissä mutta ei pienintäkään halua asua Helsingissä. Omakotitalo kehyskunnissa on toimiva kompromissi. Ihan vain tarkennuksena, minä itse en kuulu näihin ihmisiin. Itse asiassa saattaisin varsin mielellään muuttaa Helsinkiin, jos vain löytäisin sellaisen työpaikan, että siitä saadulla palkalla voisin asua kantakaupungissa.

Aluepolitiikalla ei voi tietenkään määrätä elinkeinoelämää minnekään, mutta sen sijaan sen avulla voidaan luoda tarpeelliset edellytykset. Sitä paitsi keskustelusta huomasin, että moni ei edes tiedä, että niin sanotusti maakunnissa on paljonkin elinkeinoelämää, varsinkin juuri noiden 'turhien' yliopistojen ympärillä. Vaikkapa Joensuussa on paljon softafirmoja ja isojen firmojen osastoja. Esimerkiksi matkahuollon aikataulujen hakupalvelu on joensuulaista tekoa. Ja Kuopiolainen firma on niitä muutamia koko maailmassa, joka tekee nmr-kuvauksen tietokonemallinnussoftaa.

Kun nyt aluepolitiikasta puhutaan, niin muistutetaan mieliin yksi episodi. Tuossa 90-luvun vaihteessa päätettiin lakkauttaa yksi hammaslääketieteen laitos. Hankittiin sitten oikein kansainvälisen arviointilautakunnan lausunto, jossa todettiin Helsingin laitoksen olevan tehottomin ja Kuopion tehokkain. Jotenka luonnollisesti päädyttiin lakkauttamaan laitos Kuopiosta. Tasapuolisuuden vuoksi kuitenkin päätettiin siirtää eläinlääketieteen laitos Helsingistä Kuopioon. Arveltiin, että se voisi sopia sinne paremmin. Jotenka hammaslääketieteen laitos Kuopiossa lakkautettiin ja Helsingin eläinlääketieteen laitos jätettiin siirtämättä, kun siitä nousi sellainen poru. Tilanne nyt: Itä-Suomessa on huutava pula hammaslääkäreistä ja niiden koulutus ilmeisesti aloitetaan Kuopiossa uudestaan, tosin muodollisesti Oulun yliopiston alaisuudessa. Tuotantoeläimiin erikoistuneista eläinlääkäreistä on myös huutava pula, koska lähes kaikki Viikistä valmistuneet eläinlääkärit ovat erikoistuneet lemmikkieläinten hoitoon.

Tuosta hajasijoittamisesta vielä: on selvä, että yksittäiselle hajasijoitettavalle laitokselle muutto Helsingistä useinmiten on ainakin vähäinen huononnus sen toimintaedellytyksiin. Mutta koko maalle se on vain hyvästä, sillä Helsingin seudun tämän hetken pahin ongelma on ylikallis asuminen. Jokainen sieltä pois viety työpaikka helpottaa tätä tilannetta ja toisaalta muualla tuollaisella laitoksella voi olla isokin positiivinen vaikutus.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuosta hajasijoittamisesta vielä: on selvä, että yksittäiselle hajasijoitettavalle laitokselle muutto Helsingistä useinmiten on ainakin vähäinen huononnus sen toimintaedellytyksiin. Mutta koko maalle se on vain hyvästä, sillä Helsingin seudun tämän hetken pahin ongelma on ylikallis asuminen. Jokainen sieltä pois viety työpaikka helpottaa tätä tilannetta ja toisaalta muualla tuollaisella laitoksella voi olla isokin positiivinen vaikutus.


Entä jos asuminen Helsingissä muuttuu saman hintaiseksi kuin muissa Suomen suurissa kaupungeissa? Mikä on kokonaishyöty siirrosta, joku kuihtuva maaseutukaupunki hyötyy työpaikkojen muodossa ja kuihtuu vähän hitaammin, mutta entä koko Suomi?

----------


## Jussi

> Tuosta hajasijoittamisesta vielä: on selvä, että yksittäiselle hajasijoitettavalle laitokselle muutto Helsingistä useinmiten on ainakin vähäinen huononnus sen toimintaedellytyksiin. Mutta koko maalle se on vain hyvästä, sillä Helsingin seudun tämän hetken pahin ongelma on ylikallis asuminen. Jokainen sieltä pois viety työpaikka helpottaa tätä tilannetta ja toisaalta muualla tuollaisella laitoksella voi olla isokin positiivinen vaikutus.


Tuokin on hiukan tapauskohtaista. Jokin aika sitten haastateltiin uutisissa poliisin Rovaniemelle muuttaneen tietohallintoyksikön johtaa, joka kertoi että hänen vaimonsa asuu edelleen työnsä vuoksi Helsingissä. Eli ko. perheestä kyllä yksi muutti Rovaniemelle, mutta yhtään asuntoa ei pk-seudulta vapautunut. Hajasijoituksessa siirrettäessä yksiköitä selvästi pienemmille paikkakunnille onkin ongelmana se ettei siirtyvien työntekijöiden puolisoille välttämättä löydy työpaikkoja paikkakunnalta.
Sama ongelma on myös niillä aloilla joilla työpaikkoja on ympäri maata (opettajat, lääkärit, eläinlääkärit, papit): myös puolisolle pitäisi löytyä oman alan töitä alueelta. Varsinkin jos perheessä on pieniä lapsia, eivät vanhemmat varmasti halua muuttaa paikkakunnalle jossa on töitä tarjolla vain toiselle. Puhumattakaan siitä että toinen vanhemmista olisi suurimman osan aikaa eri puolella maata kuin muu perhe.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Entä jos asuminen Helsingissä muuttuu saman hintaiseksi kuin muissa Suomen suurissa kaupungeissa? Mikä on kokonaishyöty siirrosta, joku kuihtuva maaseutukaupunki hyötyy työpaikkojen muodossa ja kuihtuu vähän hitaammin, mutta entä koko Suomi?


Tietenkin jos asuntojen hintapaine alkaa heikentymään, katoaa tämä syy hajasijoittamiseen. Tosin siinä tilanteessa todennäköisesti myös muut kaupunkikeskukset ovat hyvässä kasvussa, joten senkään tähden ei hajasijoittamista tarvittaisi. Ja sitä paitsi hajasijoituspaikkoja päätettäessä ei kannata sijoittaa laitoksia ikään kuin hätäapuna, vaan sen sijaan sijoittaa ne sinne, missä niiden potentiaali on suurin. Silloin voi käydä niin, että sijoituspaikkakunta yhdessä muiden panostusten kanssa lopettaakin taantumisen ja alkaa kasvaa.

Ohimennen tilastokeskuksen arvion mukaan Suomessa on seuraavat seudut, joiden väestön oletetaan kasvavan vuoteen 2020: Helsinki, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio ja Joensuu. Kaikki paikkakuntia joilla on isohko yliopisto. Ainakaan näden paikkojen kasvua ei saisi mennä torpedoimaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jokin aika sitten haastateltiin uutisissa poliisin Rovaniemelle muuttaneen tietohallintoyksikön johtaa, joka kertoi että hänen vaimonsa asuu edelleen työnsä vuoksi Helsingissä. Eli ko. perheestä kyllä yksi muutti Rovaniemelle, mutta yhtään asuntoa ei pk-seudulta vapautunut. Hajasijoituksessa siirrettäessä yksiköitä selvästi pienemmille paikkakunnille onkin ongelmana se ettei siirtyvien työntekijöiden puolisoille välttämättä löydy työpaikkoja paikkakunnalta.


Onhan niitä myös tapauksia, että jompi kumpi puolisoista joutuu muuttamaan viikoiksi yksin Helsinkiin työn perässä ja toinen jää vanhaan työhönsä varsinaiselle kotipaikkakunnalle. Asumiskulut räjähtävät käsiin, kun varsinaisen asunnon lisäksi pitää maksaa joku vuokraluukku Helsingistä, jossa nukkua yönsä viikolla. Elämänlaatu tippuu kun perhe ei voi asua yhdessä. Jostain syystä vaan tällaiset tapaukset eivät herätä huomiota ja kerää sympatioita näissä keskusteluissa. Ainoastaan Helsingistä pois muutto on tragedia, toisin päin kyseessä on "luonnonlaki" josta ei sopisi valittaa vaan olla kiitollisia kun saa muuttaa isoon kaupunkiin.

Vielä tarkennuksena, että tietysti tuo on ikävä tilanne kumpaankin suuntaan, ei siinä mitään, mutta porua se herättää vasta siinä vaiheessa kun se osuu omaan nilkkaan tai muuten lähelle. Laajemmin voi myös kysyä, pitääkö tällaisissa päätöksissä huomioida ensisijaisesti yksittäisten nykyisten viranhaltijoiden etu vai pitkän aikavälin hyödyt koko valtakunnalle.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tuokin on hiukan tapauskohtaista. Jokin aika sitten haastateltiin uutisissa poliisin Rovaniemelle muuttaneen tietohallintoyksikön johtaa, joka kertoi että hänen vaimonsa asuu edelleen työnsä vuoksi Helsingissä. Eli ko. perheestä kyllä yksi muutti Rovaniemelle, mutta yhtään asuntoa ei pk-seudulta vapautunut. Hajasijoituksessa siirrettäessä yksiköitä selvästi pienemmille paikkakunnille onkin ongelmana se ettei siirtyvien työntekijöiden puolisoille välttämättä löydy työpaikkoja paikkakunnalta.


Luonnollisestikin muuttovaihe on hankalin, mutta luulisi kymmenen vuoden sisään tuollaisten tapausten kadonneen. Sitä paitsi olennaista ei ole työntekijän vaan työpaikan muutto. Hajasijoituksen yhteydessä mitä luultavammin merkittävä osa henkilökunnasta ei muuta, vaan vaihtaa työpaikkaa. Mikä onnistuu varsin mainiosti niin kauan kuin asuntopula vaivaa Helsinkiä ja sitä kautta myös työvoimapula. Uudet työntekijät sitten aloittavat työt hajasijoituspaikkakunnalla.

Harvemmin puhutaan siitä, että toteutuneet hajasijoitukset koetaan yleensä myös henkilökunnan parissa onnistuneiksi kunhan muutama vuosi on kulunut. Työntekijät huomaavat, että he ovat vaihtaneet kerrostalokolmion lähellä keskustaa sijaitsevaksi omakotitaloksi ja työpaikan tilat ovat uudet ja tarkoituksenmukaiset. Yleensä laajenemisvaraakin on. Vaikkapa Espoosta Kuopioon siirretyllä palo-opistolla on varsin laaja harjoittelualue, jonne palokuntia saapuu harjoittelemaan Keski-Euroopasta asti. Espoossa ei olisi koskaan ollut riittävästi maata annettavaksi niin isolle harjoittelualueelle kuin Kuopiossa. Yleensäkin pienessä kaupungissa voidaan sijoitettavalle laitokselle tarjota maata niin paljon kuin se vain tarvitsee. Muutenkin erilaiset erityisjärjestelyt saattavat onnistua vaivatta. Joidenkin laitosten toimintaedellytyksiä hajasijoittaminen saattaa siis jopa parantaa. Varsinaiset virastot tosin harvemmin kuuluvat tähän luokkaan.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Entä jos asuminen Helsingissä muuttuu saman hintaiseksi kuin muissa Suomen suurissa kaupungeissa? Mikä on kokonaishyöty siirrosta, joku kuihtuva maaseutukaupunki hyötyy työpaikkojen muodossa ja kuihtuu vähän hitaammin, mutta entä koko Suomi?


Maaseutukaupungeissa on riittävä peruspalveluitten tarvitsema infra (tiet, koulut, terkkarit jne) nykyväestölle. Pääkaupunkiseudulle suuntautuvan muuttoliikkeen myötä se jää vajaakäytölle ja vastaavasti pääkaupunkiseudulle pitää rakentaa lisää. Eli muuttoliikkeestä aiheutuu kustannuksia ja haittoja yhteiskunnalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Entä jos asuminen Helsingissä muuttuu saman hintaiseksi kuin muissa Suomen suurissa kaupungeissa? Mikä on kokonaishyöty siirrosta, joku kuihtuva maaseutukaupunki hyötyy työpaikkojen muodossa ja kuihtuu vähän hitaammin, mutta entä koko Suomi?


Asuntojen hintataso on vain yksi osa kokonaisproblematiikkaa. Voi olla, että jos asuminen Helsingissä olisi saman hintaista kuin Tampereella (tai muualla Suomessa), kynnys muuttoon olisi pienempi. Toisaalta jos viihdyn paremmin Tampereella, niin pelkkä samanhintainen asuminen Helsingissä ei yksin houkuta sinne. Kaipa se on niin, että on erilaisia vetovoimatekijöitä prospektiiviseen asuinpaikkaan, työntötekijöitä nykyisestä asuinpaikasta ja karkotustekijöitä prospektiivisesta asuinpaikasta. Näistä tulee plussia ja miinuksia joiden painokertoimet ovat yksilöllisiä kunkin preferenssien mukaan ja loppusumma sitten ratkaisee jääkö vai lähteekö.

Tosin tämä on hieman akateeminen hypoteesi sikäli että asuminen Helsingissä ei varmaan ikinä tule olemaan yhtä edullista kuin muualla Suomessa, muut tekijät (laatu, ympäristö, suhteellinen sijainti jne.) vakioiden.

Jos tuohon kuitenkin jotenkin päästäisiin, niin sitten se on viime kädessä arvovalinta: Jos lähtökohtaisesti pitää yrittää paisuttaa Helsinkiä, niin sitten näin voidaan yrittää argumentoida vaikka samalla mankeloidaankin raskaasti monien ihmisten preferenssejä. Ja toisaalta jos lähtökohta on, että ensisijaisesti jos mitenkään mahdollista yritetään taata ihmisille mahdollisuus asua "kotona", niin tällainen tilanne ei mitenkään peruuttaisi hajasijoituksen hyötyjä. Lienee syytä tähdentää, että tämä on arvovalinta, koska ainakaan tässä keskustelussa ei ole konklusiivisesti osoitettu, että Suomen selviytyminen on kiinni nimenomaan Helsingistä -- se on vain yksi strategia, joka on kannatettava eniten juuri Helsingin omasta paikallisesta näkökulmasta (jos edes loppujen lopuksi siitä).

Tämä on potentiaalisesti hieman räjähdysaltista, mutta olisi kiva tehdä käänteinen ajatuskoe ja väittää, että Suomen etu toteutuu parhaiten niin, että koetetaan tehdä Tampereesta suurin kaupunki, ehkä jopa pääkaupunki. Tämän väitteen tueksi voisin sitten kaivaa vanhat strategiapaperit joissa (ainakin huhupuheiden mukaan ihan tosissaan) väitettiin, että kun ilmastonmuutoksen seurauksena meriveden pinta nousee, Helsinki (ja Turku, Oulu ynnä muut rannikkokaupungit) jää veden alle ja pääkaupunkitoiminnot pitää siirtää Tampereelle. Sekä varmaan asuttaa sinne pari miljoonaa rannikoiden pakolaista. Voisin jatkaa väittämällä, että historiallisestikin tämä on perusteltua, koska vientiteollisuus on maan talouden selkäranka ja Tampere on Suomen teollisuuden kehto ja (entinen) suurin keskus. Maantiedekin puoltaa, sillä sijainti on jo valmiiksi keskeinen.

No, kaikkihan ymmärtävät että tuo on nurkkakuntaista hölynpölyä. Omaa kaupunkiaan saa puolustaa, mutta pitää ymmärtää, että kaikilla muilla on perusteltu syy ja oikeus tehdä samoin. Jos keskustelun lähtökohta on, että joku intressi tai perustelu on oikeutetumpi kuin muut, ei puhuta faktoista vaan arvostuksista: suurin jyrää. Olen vakuuttunut, että jos kaikki oppivat antamaan arvon myös toisille, niin yhdessä tästä maasta voidaan kehittää parempi ja menestyksekkäämpi paikka elää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jospa minäkin tästä aiheesta jotain sanon...


Täyttä asiaa, ja vielä erittäin tasapuolisesti punnittu ja kauniisti sanottu. Olen täysin samaa mieltä. Kiitos tästä.

----------


## teme

> Rakennemuutoshan tässä on ollut käynnissä. Perinteisesti ketju on mennyt niin, että teollisuus ja maanviljely ovat olleet peruselinkeinot, jotka ovat sijoittuneet Suomeen omien edellytystensä varassa. Kaupungit taasen ovat keskittyneet tuottamaan niille palveluja taikka ikävämmin sanoen loisimaan näiden elinkeinojen tuotoilla.


Perinteisesti kaupunki ja ympäröivä maaseutu olivat symbioottisessa suhteessa, viljelijät tarvitsivat kaupungin markkinoita ja palvelut, kaupungin markkinat ja palvelut viljelijöitä. Ei tässä kukaan loisinut, paitsi jos haluaa pitää kiinni käsityksestä että perunan viljely on oikeaa työtä ja sen myynti ei. Se mikä on muuttunut, on että ympäröivä seutu on rumasti sanottuna lähinnä maareservi, eli jotain minne voidaan rakentaa asuntoja. Tästä seuraa hieman paradoksiaalisesti, että maaseutu kaupungin ympärillä tiivistyy, kts. Sipoo.




> Helppo johtopäätös on, että Suomen kilpailukyvyn kannalta olisi parasta, että Suomi voisi tarjota mahdollisimman monipuolisen valikoiman erinlaisia miljöitä. Helsinki taskukokoisena metropolina on tietenkin keskeinen osa tällaista valikoimaa. Mutta monenlaisia muitakin palasia olisi syytä olla tarjolla. Toisentyyppisiä ja kokoisia kaupunkeja, perinteistä maaseutua ja ihan korpeakin. Näiden tyyppien suhteelliset osuudet tietysti tulevat muuttumaan, vain pieni osa ihmisistä tahtoo asua korvessa eikä maaseudun rauhasta nauttivia varmaankaan riitä asuttamaan meidän nykyistä maaseutua kokonaisuudessaan. Siinä mielessä rakennemuutos on väistämätön, mutta tuskinpa kannattaa mennä ihan siihen, että kokonaisia seutuja ajetaan alas.


Muuten samaa mieltä, mutta ei niitä kukaan ole ajamassa alas. Joitain valintoja pitäisi tehdä (ja ei tulla tekemään) pienempien kaupunkien suhteen. Se että vaikka yliopistojen määrää pitäisi pienentää ei tarkoita sitä, että niitä jäisi vain neljään suurimpaan kaupunkiin.




> Tuollaiset muutaman miljoonan asukkaan metropolit taitavat olla kaikkein tyypillisimpiä asuinpaikkoja nykyajan maailmassa. Siinä sarjassa Suomen on paha pärjätä.


Tuollaiset pienmetropolit ovat nimenomaan nopeiten kasvavia maailmassa.




> Korpisen visioima 2 x Helsinki antaa huonoimmat mahdolliset eväät tulevaisuuteen. Kaikki muut seudut ajettuna alas paitsi Helsinki ja sekin pilattu.


Ei kaikki Helsinkiin siirry, mutta suuri osa johonkin kaupunkiin kyllä, niiden määrä on käänteisessä suhteessa siihen kuinka monta niitä yritetään synnyttää. Samaa mieltä Helsingin sympaattisesta pienuudesta (=kantakaupunki), jonka laajenemiselle on aika selkeät maantieteelliset rajat. Eikä se 2x ole Korpisen keksintö, se on se mitä saadaan jos väestö kasvaa 2% vuodessa vuoteen 2050 saakka, eli suurinpiirtein nykyistä tahtia. En usko siihen, mutta siihen pitää varautua. Mutta tämä on enemmänkin maantieteellistä kasvua, ja kohdistuu suurelta osiin Kirkkonummelle, Hyvinkäälle, Porvoon suuntaan, jne. Kysymys on siitä mitä tämä suurinpiirtein Uudenmaan kokoinen alue saadaan toimimaan. Ehkä meidän pitäisi Helsingin seudun hallinnon uudistamiseen sijaan tähdätä Uudenmaan maakuntien yhdistämiseen ja maakuntahallinnon vahvistamiseen?

Jos puhutaan Helsingistä ja aluepolitiikasta, olennaista on se että Helsingin kasvua ei tarkoituksella kampiteta. Muun maan kilpailukykyä saa ja voi parantaa, mutta sen tekeminen Helsingin kilpailukykyä heikentämällä ei ole kenenkään etu.

Otetaan esimerkki: Santahamina pitäisi saada asuinkäyttöön. Kysymyksessä on potentiaalisesti lähestulkoon Jyväskylän kokoinen asukasmäärä. Rakentajia löytyy, halukkaita asukkaita löytyy, rahaa ylipäänsä on, kaupunki ajaa hanketta voimakkaasti, valtiolla on varmaan parempaakin käyttöä sille miljardille eurolle joka tuon maapalan arvo on... Mikä mättää? Asia olisi pitänyt saada hoidettua varuskuntien järjestelyjen yhteydessä, pisteet (Keskustalaiselle!) puolustuministerille edes jonkinlaisesta yrityksestä. Asiassa on maanpuolutustuksellinen ulottuvuus, mutta se että ei onnistunut kertoo myös pinttyneestä asenteesta että jos Helsinki saa jotain niin se on muilta pois. Toinen esimerkki on korkeakoulut: en ymmärrä mitä saavutetaan sillä normaalikuviolla, että nuori mies Helsingistä lähtee Lappeenrantaan opiskelemaan kun Otaniemeen ei pääse, on siellä pari vuotta, ja palaa takaisin Helsinkiin töihin.




> Nurmijärvi-ilmiö kertoo minulle, että jo nyt Helsingin seudulla asuu paljon ihmisiä, jotka haluaisivat asua jossain ihan muualla.


Varmasti asuu, mutta jotta ostaisin argumentin, että Nurmijärvistyminen kertoo muuttuneista asumispreferensseistä niin asumisen Nurmijärvellä pitäisi maksaa edes lähes yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä.




> Aluepolitiikalla ei voi tietenkään määrätä elinkeinoelämää minnekään, mutta sen sijaan sen avulla voidaan luoda tarpeelliset edellytykset.


Jaa. Mitä tuo sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa. Pitäisikö tällä perusteella rakentaa vaikka verorahoin teollisuushalleja?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos puhutaan Helsingistä ja aluepolitiikasta, olennaista on se että Helsingin kasvua ei tarkoituksella kampiteta. Muun maan kilpailukykyä saa ja voi parantaa, mutta sen tekeminen Helsingin kilpailukykyä heikentämällä ei ole kenenkään etu.
> 
> Otetaan esimerkki: Santahamina pitäisi saada asuinkäyttöön. Kysymyksessä on potentiaalisesti lähestulkoon Jyväskylän kokoinen asukasmäärä. Rakentajia löytyy, halukkaita asukkaita löytyy, rahaa ylipäänsä on, kaupunki ajaa hanketta voimakkaasti, valtiolla on varmaan parempaakin käyttöä sille miljardille eurolle joka tuon maapalan arvo on... Mikä mättää?


Tämä on validi pointti. Minusta tässä ei ole mitään epäselvää: samalla tavalla kuin ei pidä alasajaa maakuntakaupunkeja karsimalla liikenneyhteyksiä, koulutustarjontaa ja vastaavia infraedellytyksiä, ei pitäisi myöskään estää Helsingissä sijaitsevien alueiden kaavoitusta sillä perusteella että se olisi muilta pois. En tosin tunne Santahaminan asiaa tarkemmin eli sitä liittyykö siihen jotain muita arvoja, mutta periaatteessa sen kaavoittaminen asutuskäyttöön eli liene muulta Suomelta pois, varsinkaan jos alueen ostaja (yksityinen rakennusliike vai Helsingin kaupunki?) maksaa siitä markkinahinnan valtiolle.

Alueen mahdollinen käyttötarkoitusdebatti tulee toki käydä paikallisesti.




> Jaa. Mitä tuo sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa. Pitäisikö tällä perusteella rakentaa vaikka verorahoin teollisuushalleja?


Ei yleisesti ottaen. Jotkut kunnat tätä kyllä tekevät tärkeiksi katsomissaan tapauksissa, mutta ei valtion varoja sellaiseen pidä hassata. Liikenneyhteydet, koulutus, valtionhallinnon hajauttaminen jne. lienevät avainasioita. Eli juuri ne joista eniten karsimishalua näyttäisi olevan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on potentiaalisesti hieman räjähdysaltista, mutta olisi kiva tehdä käänteinen ajatuskoe ja väittää, että Suomen etu toteutuu parhaiten niin, että koetetaan tehdä Tampereesta suurin kaupunki, ehkä jopa pääkaupunki. Tämän väitteen tueksi voisin sitten kaivaa vanhat strategiapaperit joissa (ainakin huhupuheiden mukaan ihan tosissaan) väitettiin, että kun ilmastonmuutoksen seurauksena meriveden pinta nousee, Helsinki (ja Turku, Oulu ynnä muut rannikkokaupungit) jää veden alle ja pääkaupunkitoiminnot pitää siirtää Tampereelle. Sekä varmaan asuttaa sinne pari miljoonaa rannikoiden pakolaista. Voisin jatkaa väittämällä, että historiallisestikin tämä on perusteltua, koska vientiteollisuus on maan talouden selkäranka ja Tampere on Suomen teollisuuden kehto ja (entinen) suurin keskus. Maantiedekin puoltaa, sillä sijainti on jo valmiiksi keskeinen.


Et ole ensimmäinen joka on ehdottanut tuota. Suomen pääkaupunkiahan on siirretty jo kerran. Pääkaupungin siirtoa joko Tampereelle, Turkuun tai Jyväskylään ovat Paasikivi ja Mannerheim sodan jälkeen ihan vakavasti ehdottaneet Neuvostoliitolle vuokratun Porkkalan sotilastukikohdan muodostaman uhan vuoksi. Mutta silloin Helsingin asukasluku oli n 200000 ja kaupunki muutenkin sodan jälkeen hieman rähjäisessä kunnossa, niin että siirto olisi ollut helpompi toteuttaa kuin nyt. 

Jos meren pinta nousisi, niin Helsingin keskeisiä toimintoja todennäköisesti siirtyisi muutama kilometri sisämaahan päin. Käytänössä sitä tapahtuu nytkin. Helsingin historiallista keskustaa rakennettaisiin suojaamaan patoja. 

Omasta puolestani pitäisin peukkuja Turun puolesta jos Helsinki jostain syystä ei saisi jatkaa pääkaupunkina. Siihen mulla on omat argumenttini mutta en lähde niitä erittelemään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Jos meren pinta nousisi, niin Helsingin keskeisiä toimintoja todennäköisesti siirtyisi muutama kilometri sisämaahan päin. Käytänössä sitä tapahtuu nytkin. Helsingin historiallista keskustaa rakennettaisiin suojaamaan patoja.


Hollannissakin on isoja maa-alueita merenpinnan tason alapuolella. Esimerkiksi Schipholin lentoasema on noin 4 metriä merenpinnan tason alapuolella. Itse asiassa 27 % Alankomaista sijaitsee merenpinnan alapuolella.

Teknisesti ei ole vaikeaa suojata Helsinkiä tulvilta, jos merenpinta nousee. Ja samalla vallata hyvää rakennusmaata merestä. Rakennetaan vaan penger Santahamina - Suomenlinna- Pihlajasaari - Melkki - Haukilahti ja pumpataan penkereen sisäpuoliset merenlahdet tyhjiksi. Vantaanjoen ja Mätäojan voi pistää kaukaloon. Muutama kanava pitää rakentaa, joista sadevedet pumpataan mereen.

Tuosta hankkeesta saataisiin kallista hyväsijaintista rakennusmaata kymmeniä neliökilometrejä, joten hanke olisi taloudellisesti erittäin kannattava. Kaupunkikuva muuttuisi kyllä paljon, mutta, jos vaihtoehtona olisi kaupungin "uiminen", tuontyyppinen projekti voisi olla realistinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos puhutaan Helsingistä ja aluepolitiikasta, olennaista on se että Helsingin kasvua ei tarkoituksella kampiteta. Muun maan kilpailukykyä saa ja voi parantaa, mutta sen tekeminen Helsingin kilpailukykyä heikentämällä ei ole kenenkään etu.


Minä taivun myös tälle kannalle. Kun Helsinki voi hyvin niin muukin Suomi voi. Kun Helsinki voi huonosti, se heijastuu muuallekin. Sille ei voi enää mitään että pääelinkeinomme ovat kokeneet voimakkaita rakenemuutoksia niin että vientiteollisuudemme selkäranka ja työllistävimmät toiminnot siitä toimii nykyisin pk-seudulla siinä missä se ennen toimi paikakunnilla tyyppiä Valkeakoski, Mänttä ja Vuoksenniska. 




> Ohimennen tilastokeskuksen arvion mukaan Suomessa on seuraavat seudut, joiden väestön oletetaan kasvavan vuoteen 2020: Helsinki, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio ja Joensuu. Kaikki paikkakuntia joilla on isohko yliopisto. Ainakaan näden paikkojen kasvua ei saisi mennä torpedoimaan.


Ei tietenkään pidä mennä. Oletteko lukeneet Suomen Kuvalehden viime numeron? Siellä on Osmo Soininvaaran haastattelu liittyen aluepolitiikkaan ja hän ennustaa nimenomaan juuri näille maakuntien yliopistokaupungeille kasvu- ja menestysmahdollisuuksia Helsingin rinnalle. Mutta muuiden kohdalla ei lupaa kovin hyvää. Lukekaa se haastattelu, en viitsi siteerata sitä kun ei ole lehteä edessäni, mun mielestäni "Ode" on kuitenkin yksiä vihreiden harvoja realistisen kaupunkipolitiikan päälle ymmärtäviä. Harmi että on enää vain taustavaikuttajana politiikassa. 




> Otetaan esimerkki: Santahamina pitäisi saada asuinkäyttöön. Kysymyksessä on potentiaalisesti lähestulkoon Jyväskylän kokoinen asukasmäärä. Rakentajia löytyy, halukkaita asukkaita löytyy, rahaa ylipäänsä on, kaupunki ajaa hanketta voimakkaasti, valtiolla on varmaan parempaakin käyttöä sille miljardille eurolle joka tuon maapalan arvo on... Mikä mättää? Asia olisi pitänyt saada hoidettua varuskuntien järjestelyjen yhteydessä, pisteet (Keskustalaiselle!) puolustuministerille edes jonkinlaisesta yrityksestä. Asiassa on maanpuolutustuksellinen ulottuvuus, mutta se että ei onnistunut kertoo myös pinttyneestä asenteesta että jos Helsinki saa jotain niin se on muilta pois.


Santahaminan luovuttamisessa asuinkäyttöön on se ongelma että jos Helsinkiä ei pystytä puolustaa uskottavasti mereltä tulevaa suurhyökkäystä vastaan rannikkolinnakeketjun avulla, niin mahdollisessa salamasodassa koko Helsinki menetetään alta aikayksikön. Sandis ja muut Helsingin ympäröivät saaret ovat pääkaupungin "lukko". Mahdollinen Nato-jäsenyys tai muu liittoutuminen sekä siihen liittyvät uudelleenjärjestelyt ja strategiamuutokset voivat tietenkin nopeasti muuttaa Puolustusvoimien kantaa asiassa, mutta nyt eletään kokonaan oman puolustuksen varassa ja siksi Sandis on välttämätön. Mielestäni oli myös munaus luopua Tuusulan Ilmatorjuntarykmentistä koska se suojasi Hki-Vantaan lentokenttää, päärataa ja kehäkolmosta, mutta ilmeisesti sen aselajin suorittaneilla kavereilla on jokin hyvä selitys miksi niin tehtiin. Ilmatorjunta on ilmeisesti nykyään niin mobiili aselaji, ettei se vaadi varuskuntaa välittömästi suojeltavan kohteen lähellä, mutta rannikkotykistö toimii sattuneista syistä eri lainalaisuuksilla. 

On olemassa tietenkin se mahdollisuus että Sandikseen sallittaisiin siviili-asutusta osalla saarta ja että kulkulupakontrollista saaren rajalla luovuttaisiin. Suomessa on monta muuta varuskuntaa keskellä kaupunkia joissa ainakin peruskoulutuskasarmien pihoilla saa kuka tahansa siviili palloilla ilman kulkulupaa. Varsinaiset linnoitussaaret pysyisivät visusti maihinnousukiellossa. 

Koko Santahaminan asuntorakentaminen (sekö myös Sipoon alueiden liitoshanke) on putkahtanut esiin siitä syystä että Malmin pienkonelentokenttää on sitä puolustamaan syntyneen kansalaisliikkeen painostuksen takia mahdotonta muuttaa asuinkäyttöön. Kun heitä ovat ryhtyneet avustamaan maan parhaimmat juristit ja kansalaisliikkeeseen kuuluu myös pääministerimme niin peli on käytännössä selvä. 




> Toinen esimerkki on korkeakoulut: en ymmärrä mitä saavutetaan sillä normaalikuviolla, että nuori mies Helsingistä lähtee Lappeenrantaan opiskelemaan kun Otaniemeen ei pääse, on siellä pari vuotta, ja palaa takaisin Helsinkiin töihin.


Saavutetaan ne hyödyt että stadilainen oppii Karjalan muretta ja muutenkin vähän maakuntien elämästä. Nimim kokemusta on .




> Varmasti asuu, mutta jotta ostaisin argumentin, että Nurmijärvistyminen kertoo muuttuneista asumispreferensseistä niin asumisen Nurmijärvellä pitäisi maksaa edes lähes yhtä paljon kuin Helsingissä.


Niin pitäisi. Toki Nurmijärven sisällä on hintaeroja kanssa. Klaukkalassa joutuu  pientalosta tai tontista jo maksamaan jo lähes yhtä paljon kuin Espoosta tai vähintään Vantaalta, mutta Rajamäellä pitkät työmatka-ajat Helsinkiin vaikuttaa jo hintoihin. Perusongelma on se, että valtiovalta tukee työmatkavähennyksten ja dieselpolttonesteen hinnoittelun muodossa sitä että muutetaan 50-100 km päähän työpaikalta, vaikka se on mieletöntä ympäristön kannalta koska se lisää autoilua. Muualla Suomessa kuin Uudellamaalla se on tietenkin perusteltua koska se helpottaa työvoiman liikkuvuutta, mutta ruuhka-Suomessa lainalaisuudet ovat toiset ja siksi monet ulosmittavat verohyödyn muuttamalla sellaisiin paikkoihin joissa julkinen liikenne on mahdollisimman huonosti järjestetty.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Et ole ensimmäinen joka on ehdottanut tuota. Suomen pääkaupunkiahan on siirretty jo kerran. [...] Jos meren pinta nousisi, niin Helsingin keskeisiä toimintoja todennäköisesti siirtyisi muutama kilometri sisämaahan päin. Käytänössä sitä tapahtuu nytkin. Helsingin historiallista keskustaa rakennettaisiin suojaamaan patoja.


Ihan selvyyden vuoksi tarkennan, että en oikeastaan esittänyt, että pääkaupunkia pitäisi siirtää. Käytin noita argumentteja esimerkkinä siitä, millaiselta kuulostaa kun näkökulma käännetään päälaelleen.  :Smile:  

Helsinki saa kyllä jatkaa minun puolestani pääkaupunkina, kunhan sillä varjolla ei poljeta muita. Tosin jos tilannetta haluttaisiin muuttaa, niin voisin kyllä itse debatoida pääkaupungin virtualisoimisen ja hajasijoittamisen puolesta, kuten vanhassa Karin pilakuvassa (verohallinto Karhulaan, kirkkohallitus Taivassaloon, Tamminiemen herra Myllykarttuun jne.  :Wink:  ). En tietysti ihan noin konkreettiseen tyyliin kuin Kari, mutta siten, että ministeriöitä voisi sijoittaa suoraan eri puolille maata ja rakentaa toimiva sähköinen asioidenhallinta- ja workflow-järjestelmä. Olisi kaiketi ensimmäinen kerta missään maassa kun tämä toteutettaisiin, joten kokemusta ei liene eikä ole tietoa onnistuisiko. Mutta argumentoinnin vuoksi olisi mielenkiintoista käydä tämäkin skenaario läpi.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Oletteko lukeneet Suomen Kuvalehden viime numeron? Siellä on Osmo Soininvaaran haastattelu liittyen aluepolitiikkaan ja hän ennustaa nimenomaan juuri näille maakuntien yliopistokaupungeille kasvu- ja menestysmahdollisuuksia Helsingin rinnalle. Mutta muuiden kohdalla ei lupaa kovin hyvää.


Erinomainen kolumni (ei haastattelu), meinasin lainata tänne, mutta kun se ei ole vielä Soininvaarana kotisivulla. Mielenkiintoinen väite oli, että Kerava-Lahti oikorata eikä Porvoon kautta kulkeva oli viime vuosikymmenen merkittävin aluepoliittinen linjaus, koska se suuntasi Helsingin kasvua Lahden suuntaan Porvoon/Kotkan sijasta.




> Santahaminan luovuttamisessa asuinkäyttöön on se ongelma että jos Helsinkiä ei pystytä puolustaa uskottavasti mereltä tulevaa suurhyökkäystä vastaan rannikkolinnakeketjun avulla, niin mahdollisessa salamasodassa koko Helsinki menetetään alta aikayksikön.


Mikä meillä suojaa vaikka Vuosaarta maihinnousulta? Looginen paikka varuskunnalla olisi lentoaseman tienoilla. Rannikkotykistö voi jäädä Santahaminaan tai muille saarille.




> Mielestäni oli myös munaus luopua Tuusulan Ilmatorjuntarykmentistä koska se suojasi Hki-Vantaan lentokenttää, päärataa ja kehäkolmosta, mutta ilmeisesti sen aselajin suorittaneilla kavereilla on jokin hyvä selitys miksi niin tehtiin.


Olisi pitänyt keskittää sinne Hyrylään...




> Koko Santahaminan asuntorakentaminen (sekö myös Sipoon alueiden liitoshanke) on putkahtanut esiin siitä syystä että Malmin pienkonelentokenttää on sitä puolustamaan syntyneen kansalaisliikkeen painostuksen takia mahdotonta muuttaa asuinkäyttöön.


Malmi ei riitä joka tapauksessa. Nyrkkisääntönä: Helsinkiin pitäisi rakentaa vähintään 5000 asuntoa, eli 10 000 asukasta, eli puoli miljoona kerrosneliötä vuodessa. Tuplatahti olisi toivottavaa ainakin toistaiseksi.




> Perusongelma on se, että valtiovalta tukee työmatkavähennyksten ja dieselpolttonesteen hinnoittelun muodossa sitä että muutetaan 50-100 km päähän työpaikalta, vaikka se on mieletöntä ympäristön kannalta koska se lisää autoilua. Muualla Suomessa kuin Uudellamaalla se on tietenkin perusteltua koska se helpottaa työvoiman liikkuvuutta, mutta ruuhka-Suomessa lainalaisuudet ovat toiset ja siksi monet ulosmittavat verohyödyn muuttamalla sellaisiin paikkoihin joissa julkinen liikenne on mahdollisimman huonosti järjestetty.


Juuri näin. Ratkaisu olisi kohdistaa työmatkavähennykset haja-asutusalueille, esim. Itä-Suomeen. Ylipäänsä autoilun verotusta pitäisi alueellistaa, se on syrjäseuduilla liiankin kova ja kasvukeskuksissa liian pieni ja väärin kohdennettu (ruuhkatullien puute, tms.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin jos tilannetta haluttaisiin muuttaa, niin voisin kyllä itse debatoida pääkaupungin virtualisoimisen ja hajasijoittamisen puolesta, kuten vanhassa Karin pilakuvassa (verohallinto Karhulaan, kirkkohallitus Taivassaloon, Tamminiemen herra Myllykarttuun jne.  ). En tietysti ihan noin konkreettiseen tyyliin kuin Kari, mutta siten, että ministeriöitä voisi sijoittaa suoraan eri puolille maata ja rakentaa toimiva sähköinen asioidenhallinta- ja workflow-järjestelmä.


Siitä vaan. Ruotsi on viime vuosina hajasijoittanut isoja valtionvirastoja maakuntiinsa. Onko se vaikuttanut jarruttavasti Tukholman kasvuun mitenkään? Eipä ole tainnut. Kyllä pääkaupungin/maan suurimman kaupungin asema joutuu aivan muista tekijöistä kuin joidenkin virastojen tai ministeriöiden olemassaolo. 

Suomessa tietenkin virastojen johtajilla ja muulla henkilökunnalla on viimeinen sana näissä sijoituksissa. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi Rautatievirasto joka haluttiin Kouvolaan, joka on käytännössä koko Suomen rautatieliikenteen keskeisimpiä paikkoja, mutta se ei käynyt, ja nuo caset jotka jo aiemmin mainittiin Helsingin Yliopiston maatalouteen liittyvistä tiedekunnista jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ylipäänsä autoilun verotusta pitäisi alueellistaa, se on syrjäseuduilla liiankin kova ja kasvukeskuksissa liian pieni ja väärin kohdennettu (ruuhkatullien puute, tms.)


Tätähän on nyt ehdotettu mutta luepa suurten lehtien keskustelufoorumeja aiheesta niin huomaat millaisen porun se on synnyttänyt. 

On muuten tullut huomattua tuttuja nimimerkkejä Hesarissa aiheesta Laajasalon raitiotieyhteys :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Tätähän on nyt ehdotettu mutta luepa suurten lehtien keskustelufoorumeja aiheesta niin huomaat millaisen porun se on synnyttänyt.


Suurten lehtien keskustelufoorumit ovat paikka jossa yleisvastustajat kokoontuu, milloin niillä on mitään kannatettu? Aina löyty jostain rehellistä työtä tekevä kolmen lapsen yksihuoltajasotainvaliidi jonka toimeentulo tuhoutuu jos työmatkavähennykset poistetaan. Itse kukin joskus erehtyy niille joskus kirjoittamaan.

----------


## petteri

> Suomessa tietenkin virastojen johtajilla ja muulla henkilökunnalla on viimeinen sana näissä sijoituksissa. Otetaan nyt esimerkiksi Rautatievirasto joka haluttiin Kouvolaan, joka on käytännössä koko Suomen rautatieliikenteen keskeisimpiä paikkoja, mutta se ei käynyt, ja nuo caset jotka jo aiemmin mainittiin Helsingin Yliopiston maatalouteen liittyvistä tiedekunnista jne.


Keskeinen ja keskeinen.

Aika olematon on rautateiden käyttövolyymi Kouvolassa Helsinkiin verrattuna. Helsingin rautatieasemalla on likimain 50 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa eikä Kouvolassa läpikulkijatkin yhteenlaskien päästä kuin muutamaan prosenttiin tuosta määrästä.

Virastojen sijoituksessa pitää ensisijaisesti ajatella toiminnan tehokkuutta, aluepolitiikka ei saa olla tärkeämpää kuin järkevä toiminta. 

Ikävä kyllä nykyään virastoja halutaan periaatesyistä hajasijoittaa eikä toiminnan tehokkudella ole paljonkaan merkitystä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Aika olematon on rautateiden käyttövolyymi Kouvolassa Helsinkiin verrattuna. Helsingin rautatieasemalla on likimain 50 miljoonaa matkustajaa vuodessa eikä Kouvolassa läpikulkijatkin yhteenlaskien päästä kuin muutamaan prosenttiin tuosta määrästä.


Matkustajaliikenteesn mukaan mitattuna niin, mutta tavaraliikenteen osalta tilanne on päinvastainen.

t. Rainer

----------


## Walle

> Mitä kakkoskaupunkeihin tulee, minusta meillä on selkeästi kolme kakkoskategorian kaupunkia: Tampere, Turku ja Oulu. Se, että nämä eivät ole niin vahvoja kuin voisivat olla, johtuu toisaalta määrätietoisesta keskittämispolitiikasta (kaikki on haluttu keskittää Helsinkiin) ja toisaalta sellaisesta aluepolitiikasta jossa yritetään taata joka puolella maata samanlaiset olot (mikä tietenkin johtaa siihen, että kaikki resurssit valuvat kaikkein alikehittyneimmille paikkakunnille, kun ne yritetään saada nostettua samalle tasolle kehittyneempien kaupunkien kanssa).


Suomessa on sellainen ajattelutapa, että Helsingistä pitää kehittää maailmanluokan metropoli. Tampereelle ja Turulle on varattu näissä metropolihaaveissa vain statistin rooli. Ne ovat maakuntasarjassa samalla viivalla Kajaanin, Joensuun ja Vaasan kanssa. Kotimainen kilpailu estetään ja muut kaupunkiseudut tasapäistetään, että Helsinki pärjäisi paremmin esim. Tukholmaa ja Kööpenhaminaa vastaan. Tämä on hyvin omahyväinen näkökulma, eikä sen mukaan toimiminen ole koko Suomen etu. Tällä hetkellä Helsinki on monopoliasemassa vähän samaan tapaan kuin VR rautatieliikenteessä. 

Kun jokin yritys pohtii pääkonttorinsa sijaintia, ei ole vaikea päättää, perustetaanko se johonkin maakuntaan vai pääkaupunkiseudulle. Jos taas Suomessa olisi Ruotsin tapaan pääkaupunki ja muutama riittävän suuri ja merkittävä kaupunkiseutu, ei valinta olisi itsestään selvä. Reilu kilpailu tekisi vain hyvää kaikille osapuolille sen sijaan, että kaikki keskitetään Helsinkiin Suomen edun nimissä.

Esimerkiksi voidaan ottaa Suomeen perustettava molekyylilääketieteen tutkimuslaitos (EMBL), joka päätettiin keväällä 2006 sijoittaa Helsinkiin. Selvitysten mukaan myös Turku olisi tarjonnut sille hyvät olosuhteet. Helsinki valittiin, koska asiasta päättäneiden mielestä vain Helsinki voi olla riittävän houkutteleva ulkomaisten huippututkijoiden näkökulmasta. Muita syitä olivat Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema ja se, että Helsinkiin on Turkua paremmat yhteydet muista suomalaisista yliopistokaupungeista. Muualla Euroopassa pääkaupunki ei ole itsestään selvä vaihtoehto kansainvälisille tutkimuslaitoksille. Koko EMBL-verkoston pääpaikka sijaitsee Saksassa Heidelbergissä, ei suinkaan Berliinissä. Muita EMBL-kaupunkeja ovat Norjassa Bergen, Ranskassa Grenoble ja Iso-Britanniassa Hinxton. Suomessa muka vain Helsinki on tarpeeksi houkutteleva. Turku on edelleen maamme merkittävin kaupunki bioalalla, mutta tuskin enää kauan, kun sen asemaa tällä tavoin murennetaan.

Suomessa pidetään luonnollisena, että Helsingissä on valtion virastot ja laitokset, maan suurin yliopisto, suurin satama ja lentokenttä, yritysten pääkonttorit, tutkimuskeskukset jne. Tähän maailmankuvaan ei sovi, että joku muu kaupunki olisi jollain alalla Helsinkiä parempi. Pääkaupunkikeskeisyydessä on kysymys poliitikkojen ja virkamiesten tekemistä tietoisista ja tiedostamattomista päätöksistä, ei mistään luonnonvalinnasta. Suomessa järjestettävät suuret tapahtumat ja kokoukset menevät automaattisesti pääkaupunkiseudulle, koska siellä on Suomen suurin lentoasema ja ylivoimaisesti parhaat kansainväliset yhteydet. Lisääntyvä kysyntä lisää tarvetta kehittää pääkaupunkiseudun infrastruktuuria entisestään, joka taas lisää houkutusta keskittää toimintoja sinne.

Kärjistin tässä nyt vähän asioita. En ole mikään Helsingin vihaaja, mutta mielestäni näin voimakas pääkaupunkikeskeisyys ei ole Suomelle hyväksi.

----------


## petteri

> Suomessa järjestettävät suuret tapahtumat ja kokoukset menevät automaattisesti pääkaupunkiseudulle, koska siellä on Suomen suurin lentoasema ja ylivoimaisesti parhaat kansainväliset yhteydet.


Suuret kansainväliset tapahtumat menevät Helsinkiin jo hotellikapasiteetin vuoksi. Helsingin seudulla noin 10000 hotellihuonetta. Tampereen seudulla noin 2300 ja Turun seudulla noin 2500. Kuitenkin vain osa huoneista täyttää esimerkiksi kongressivieraiden vaatimukset. Ja hotelleissa on jonkin verran "peruskuormaakin".

Käytännössä Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella ei pystytä järjestämään yli tuhannen osanottajan kansainvälisiä kongresseja hotellikapasiteetista johtuen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suuret kansainväliset tapahtumat menevät Helsinkiin jo hotellikapasiteetin vuoksi. Helsingin seudulla noin 10000 hotellihuonetta. Tampereen seudulla noin 2300 ja Turun seudulla noin 2500. Kuitenkin vain osa huoneista täyttää esimerkiksi kongressivieraiden vaatimukset. Ja hotelleissa on jonkin verran "peruskuormaakin".
> 
> Käytännössä Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella ei pystytä järjestämään yli tuhannen osanottajan kansainvälisiä kongresseja hotellikapasiteetista johtuen.


Asem-kokous nousee mieleen. Se oli luvattu Tampereelle ja valmistelut olivat pitkällä, kun se päätettiinkin siirtää Helsinkiin. Verukkeena oli juuri riittävän hyvätasoisten hotellihuoneiden riittämättömyys. Ainakin Aamulehti muisti tosin uutisoida, että päätös perustui kyseenalaisiin faktoihin: Tampereelta olisi kuulemma löytynyt (varsin yllättävästi) jopa Helsinkiä enemmän sviittitasoisia huoneita, mutta sviittitasoisten huoneiden kategoriasta jätettiin ulkopuolelle ne huoneet jotka muuten täyttivät sviitin kriteerit mutta joissa oli mukana lisäksi minikeittiö. Käytännössä tämä tarkoitti lehtitiedon mukaan nimenomaan Lapinniemen kylpylää. Näin saatiin Tampereen sviittien lukumäärä sopivan pieneksi, jotta saatiin syy siirtää kokous Tampere-talosta Pasilaan messukeskukseen. Myös kaikki muut perusteet olivat yhtälailla huuhaata: esim. televisiointi olisi onnistunut Tampereella vallan hyvin, onhan meillä TV2 täällä ja Tampere-talosta läheteään säännöllisesti ohjelmaa muutenkin. Eikä turvajärjestelyissäkään olisi ollut ongelmaa, tuotiinhan Helsinkiinkin poliiseja joka puolelta maata.

Ongelmana on asenne, jonka mukaan kaiken vähänkin merkittävän pitää aina tapahtua Helsingissä. Perustelut etsitään sitten tarvittaessa vaikka faktoja vääristellen.

----------


## Kani

> Kotimainen kilpailu estetään ja muut kaupunkiseudut tasapäistetään, että Helsinki pärjäisi paremmin esim. Tukholmaa ja Kööpenhaminaa vastaan. Tämä on hyvin omahyväinen näkökulma, eikä sen mukaan toimiminen ole koko Suomen etu. ... Reilu kilpailu tekisi vain hyvää kaikille osapuolille sen sijaan, että kaikki keskitetään Helsinkiin ”Suomen edun” nimissä.


Tämä on tärkeä näkökulma. Seutujen ja kuntien välistä (reilua) kilpailua pitäisi lisätä eikä vähentää. Helsinki on jo nyt ihan riittävän jäykkäliikkeinen mammutti, joka ei kykene itsekritiikkiin, vaan haluaa nielaista naapurinsakin, ettei sen tarvitsisi muuttua. Henkisesti sisällöttömät metropolipuheet kuuluvat tähän liturgiaan.




> Suomessa muka vain Helsinki on tarpeeksi houkutteleva. Turku on edelleen maamme merkittävin kaupunki bioalalla, mutta tuskin enää kauan, kun sen asemaa tällä tavoin murennetaan.


Totta. En usko, että keskieurooppalaisilla tai amerikkalaisilla huippuosaajilla on mitään käsitystä sen enempää Helsingistä kuin Tampereesta tai Turustakaan. Kaikki kolme ovat suuresta maailmasta tulevan mielestä loskaisia pikkukyliä. Huippuosaajat tuskin tulevat Suomeen asuakseen mahdollisimman lähellä oopperataloa.




> Asem-kokous nousee mieleen. Se oli luvattu Tampereelle ja valmistelut olivat pitkällä, kun se päätettiinkin siirtää Helsinkiin.


Asem olisi voitu täysin ongelmitta järjestää Tampereella. Sehän on nyt jälkikäteen myönnettykin.

Ja rautatiebisneksen kannalta erittäin keskeinen Kouvola olisi sopinut r-viraston sijoituspaikaksi kuin nyrkki Kyllikkiin. VR voisi myös sijoittaa pääkonttorinsa Helsingistä jonnekin keskemmälle Suomea. Saattaisivat paremmin huomata, että rautateitä kannattaa kehittää muuallakin.

----------


## petteri

> Asem-kokous nousee mieleen. Se oli luvattu Tampereelle ja valmistelut olivat pitkällä, kun se päätettiinkin siirtää Helsinkiin. Verukkeena oli juuri riittävän hyvätasoisten hotellihuoneiden riittämättömyys.


Sviittienkö määrästä kokoukset ovatkin kiinni? Kun suurin osa ASEMin osallistujista asui ihan tavallisissa korkeatasoisissa bisneshotelleissa. 

ASEMin 5000 osallistujan kokouksen asuttaminen Tampereella bisnestasoisesti ei vaan onnistunut. Alun perin kokoukseen odotettiin noin 2000 osallistujaa, joka sekin olisi täyttänyt  Tampereen hotellikapasiteetin aivan ylärajoille, vaikka eiväthän kaikki olisi yöpyneet Tampereella.

ASEMissa tilannetta vielä pahensi hotellien turvallisuus- ja palvelutasovaatimukset, joista johtuen "riskihenkilöitä" ei voitu majoittaa miten vain. Tampereella ei ole kuin reilut tuhat hyvätasoista hotellihuonetta. Eli korkeatasoinen majoitus hiukan yli tuhannelle hengelle. Merkittävästi yli tuhannen hengen korkeatasoisia useampipäiväisiä kansainvälisiä tapahtumia ei siis voi Tampereella järjestää.

Toki jos Tampereella on keksitty ihmelääke, jolla vaikka 2000-3000 henkeä saadaan mahtumaan 1000 hotellihuoneeseen, kun kaikki asuvat yhden hengen huoneissa, tuollainen osaaminen kannattaa tuotteistaa, sille on varmasti kysyntää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sviittienkö määrästä kokoukset ovatkin kiinni? Kun suurin osa ASEMin osallistujista asui ihan tavallisissa korkeatasoisissa bisneshotelleissa.


Juuri se oli julkisuudessa mainittu tärkein peruste. Jos muut perusteet olivat olemassa, niin ne olisi kannattanut ajoissa tuoda esiin. Kaikkein loukkaavinta on jos keskustellaan mielikuvien tasolla paneutumatta kunnolla faktoihin.




> ASEMin 5000 osallistujan kokouksen asuttaminen Tampereella bisnestasoisesti ei vaan onnistunut. Alun perin kokoukseen odotettiin noin 2000 osallistujaa, joka sekin olisi täyttänyt  Tampereen hotellikapasiteetin aivan ylärajoille, vaikka eiväthän kaikki olisi yöpyneet Tampereella.


On tietenkin päivänselvää, että majoituskapasiteettia olisi etsitty 50-100 km säteeltä. Tämä ei välttämättä ole ongelma, sillä monessa suurkaupungissa kuljetukset hotelleilta kokouspaikalle olisivat matka-ajaltaan olleet yhtä pitkiä.

Mutta se tapa jolla päätös peruttiin aiheutti suurta vahinkoa Tampereen maineelle kokousjärjestäjänä. Kykyä hyvinkin suuriin kansainvälisiin kokouksiin on jo nyt, ja kunhan lähitulevaisuudessa käynnistyvät hotelliprojektit saadaan päätökseen (Ilveksen laajennus, Radisson SAS -tornihotelli, Rautaharkon Tähtitorni, mahdollinen Ideaparkin hotelli? jne.), kapasiteettia on paljon nykyistä enemmän.

Uskon lisäksi että Asem olisi kyllä onnistunut oikeilla järjestelyillä ja soveltamisella. Ehkä hieman haasteita olisi ollut ja kaikki paikat 100 km säteellä olisivat olleet tupaten täynnä, mutta olisi onnistunut. Tosin sitähän emme ikinä saa tietää, kun tämä tilaisuus näyttää vedettiin välistä ja maine mustattiin pitkäksi aikaa tulevaisuuteen kaikkien niiden silmissä, jotka suunnittelevat suuria kokouksia Tampereelle.

Syksyn ulkoministerikokous onnistui muuten mallikelpoisen hyvin vaikka osallistujamäärä oli siinäkin valtava, eikä ollut ongelmia myöskään vuoden 1999 EU-huippukokouksen järjestelyissä, jonka silloinen pääministeri Lipponen omalla päätöksellään toi nimenomaan Tampellan alueelle Vapriikkiin, Tammerkosken rannan teollisuusmaisemaan.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kun tässä aikaisemmine ihmeteltiin:



> Alunperin kirjoittanut Ville.O.Turunen
> 
> Aluepolitiikalla ei voi tietenkään määrätä elinkeinoelämää minnekään, mutta sen sijaan sen avulla voidaan luoda tarpeelliset edellytykset.
> 
> 
> Jaa. Mitä tuo sitten käytännössä tarkoittaa. Pitäisikö tällä perusteella rakentaa vaikka verorahoin teollisuushalleja?


Niin eiköhän tästä näe aika hyvin, mitä nämä edellytykset noin karkeasti ottaen tarkoittaa:




> Esimerkiksi voidaan ottaa Suomeen perustettava molekyylilääketieteen tutkimuslaitos (EMBL), joka päätettiin keväällä 2006 sijoittaa Helsinkiin. Selvitysten mukaan myös Turku olisi tarjonnut sille hyvät olosuhteet. Helsinki valittiin, koska asiasta päättäneiden mielestä vain Helsinki voi olla riittävän houkutteleva ulkomaisten huippututkijoiden näkökulmasta. Muita syitä olivat Helsinki-Vantaan lentoasema ja se, että Helsinkiin on Turkua paremmat yhteydet muista suomalaisista yliopistokaupungeista.


Elikkä vaikka näin: kaikkien yliopistokaupunkien välillä on oltava hyvät yhteydet ja se lentokenttärata pitäisi saada, jotta Helsinki-Vantaa palvelisi koko Etelä-Suomea. Ja jos joskus rakennetaan Helsinki-Vantaalle seuraajaa, sen voisi sijoittaa jonnekin keskeisemmälle paikalle, Vaikka Riihimäen ja Toijalan välimaastoon ja sitten kentältä hyvät junayhteydet kaikkiin isoihin kaupunkeihin. (Huom: Suomen väestöllinen keskipiste on aika lähellä Hämeenlinnaa.)

----------


## janihyvarinen

> kaikkien yliopistokaupunkien välillä on oltava hyvät yhteydet ja se lentokenttärata pitäisi saada, jotta Helsinki-Vantaa palvelisi koko Etelä-Suomea. Ja jos joskus rakennetaan Helsinki-Vantaalle seuraajaa, sen voisi sijoittaa jonnekin keskeisemmälle paikalle, Vaikka Riihimäen ja Toijalan välimaastoon ja sitten kentältä hyvät junayhteydet kaikkiin isoihin kaupunkeihin. (Huom: Suomen väestöllinen keskipiste on aika lähellä Hämeenlinnaa.)


Tämä summaa aika hyvin ne edellytykset, joilla päästäisiin todelliseen Etelä-Suomen metropolialueeseen. Ja kehitettäisiin Suomea tasapainoisesti (kunhan vielä Oulu muistetaan kytkeä etelään nopealla junayhteydellä). Ei puhettakaan mistään tukiaisista, peltihalleista tms., joita aina virheellisesti kuvitellaan kunnon aluepolitiikaksi. Hiukka henkistä avartumista vielä, ettei kaiken tarvitse aina sijaita vain ja ainoastaan Helsingissä, niin sen jälkeen ei olisi kenelläkään nokan koputtamista.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Kun Helsinki voi hyvin niin muukin Suomi voi. Kun Helsinki voi huonosti, se heijastuu muuallekin...


Minä kyllä käännän tämän niin päin, että kun muu Suomi voi huonosti, Helsinkikin voi huonosti. Mutta vaikka Helsinki onnistuisi sinnittelemään muuta Suomea paremmin, se ei sitä muuta Suomea lohduta.

Miksi näin? No aivan yksinkertaisesti siksi, että mitä heikommin muu Suomi tulee toimeen itsenäisesti, sitä enemmän se parhaiten tuottava Suomen osa joutuu sitä toimeen tulematonta osaa tukemaan.

Pidän täysin epärealistisena puheita siitä, että heikosti toimeentulevat osat suljetaan ja autioitetaan. Se ei liene oikein tämän päivän tapa. Tuollaista politiikkaa harrastivat sellaiset herrat kuin Stalin ja Hitler jakaessaan maailmaa toisilleen. Mutta ei kai me enään nykyään hyväksytä ihmisten pakkosiirtoja - vai hyväksytäänkö?

Seutuistumisen ongelma silloin, kun seuduille pakkautuminen on liian voimakasta ja maaseudun väestö vähenee liiaksi, on siinä, että seuduilla kapasiteetit eivät riitä ja muualla kapasiteettia ja kiinteitä kuluja on liikaa.

Minusta älykkäämpää on harrastaa aluepolitiikka, jossa väestöä pyritään pitämään tasaisemmin levinneenä. Silloin sekä seudut että maaseutu toimivat paremmin ja kaikki myös voivat paremmin.




> Koko Santahaminan asuntorakentaminen (sekö myös Sipoon alueiden liitoshanke) on putkahtanut esiin siitä syystä että Malmin pienkonelentokenttää on sitä puolustamaan syntyneen kansalaisliikkeen painostuksen takia mahdotonta muuttaa asuinkäyttöön. Kun heitä ovat ryhtyneet avustamaan maan parhaimmat juristit ja kansalaisliikkeeseen kuuluu myös pääministerimme niin peli on käytännössä selvä.


Minusta ei asia voi olla näin, sillä kyse on eri suuruusluokan asioista. Malmin kentän alueelle on ajateltu 15.000 asukasta, joka riittää tyydyttämään Malmin keskustan kauppojen asiakasmäärän kasvattamishalun. Santahaminasta puhuttiin ensin 100.000 asukkaan saarena ja sitten vähän hillittiin ja 50.000 riitti.

Sipoon kohdalla puhuttiin myös - kas kummaa - 50.000 asukkaasta. Ja Sipoon kohdalla puhuttiin ja puhutaan yhä toisestakin samasta asiasta, kuin mikä Santahaminassa oli niin kovin tärkeätä. Eli metrosta. Jan Vapaavuorelle riitti saada Sipoosta vain puolet alkuperäisestä vaatimuksesta, kun selvitysmies niin esitti. Syyksi Vapaavuori sanoi itse, että puoletkin riittää metron rakentamiseen.

Sipoo putkahtikin kiireellä julkisuuteen keväällä sen jälkeen kun Santahaminan haaveilu oli pakko lopettaa, mutta oli vakava pelko siitä, että Espoon valtuusto sittenkin hylkäisi tyystin metron, kun periaatepäätöksen teko siirtyi maaliskuusta syksyyn.

Yksi ynnä yksi on kaksi. Sipoo sopi hyvin Santahaminen korvikkeeksi, kun sinnekin saisi rakentaa metron ja 50.000 asukkaan metrolähiöt.




> ...Klaukkalassa joutuu  pientalosta tai tontista jo maksamaan jo lähes yhtä paljon kuin Espoosta tai vähintään Vantaalta, mutta Rajamäellä pitkät työmatka-ajat Helsinkiin vaikuttaa jo hintoihin. Perusongelma on se, että valtiovalta tukee työmatkavähennyksten ja dieselpolttonesteen hinnoittelun muodossa sitä että muutetaan 50-100 km päähän työpaikalta, vaikka se on mieletöntä ympäristön kannalta koska se lisää autoilua.


Niinpä. Työmatkan tukemista voidaan pitää jossain mielessä perusteltuna, etenkin jos ajatellaan, että yhteiskunta "pakottaa" kalliiseen työmatkaan. Pidän ongelmana sitä, että tässä tulee esille ristiriita yksilön ja yhteisen edun kanssa. Taitaa olla viime kädessä kyse arvovalinnoista, miten löydetään ja asetetaan sopivaan suhteeseen yksilön ja yhteisön edut.

Nykytilannetta pidän seurauksena siitä, että julkisella vallalla ei ole tilanne hallinnassa. Ei osata tai ei haluta tehdä kestävää yhdyskuntarakennetta. Pannaan vain pää pensaaseen ja annetaan yksilöiden itse ratkaista ongelmansa. Eli muuttaa asumaan kaava-alueen ulkopuolelle, jolloin asutus kasvaa sunnittelemattomasti, ja julkiselle vallalle tulee jatkuvasti vaikeammaksi hoitaa omat velvollisuutensa. Kun muuta ei keksitä, tätä nimitetään yksilön vapaudeksi. Eli vapautta on pakko muuttaa kaupungin ulkopuolelle ostamaan kaksi autoa, jotta pääsee töihin ja ruokakauppaan.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä kyllä käännän tämän niin päin, että kun muu Suomi voi huonosti, Helsinkikin voi huonosti. Mutta vaikka Helsinki onnistuisi sinnittelemään muuta Suomea paremmin, se ei sitä muuta Suomea lohduta.
> 
> Miksi näin? No aivan yksinkertaisesti siksi, että mitä heikommin muu Suomi tulee toimeen itsenäisesti, sitä enemmän se parhaiten tuottava Suomen osa joutuu sitä toimeen tulematonta osaa tukemaan.


Naulan kantaan. Aluepolitiikan lähtökohta pitäisi olla taata kullekin alueelle tai maakunnalle mahdollisimman hyvät lähtökohdat omaehtoiseen kehitykseen ja kilpailuun. Mitä vähemmän tukea ja mitä enemmän oman työn tuloksia, sitä onnellisempia ovat sekä paikalliset että helsinkiläiset.

Oma pärjääminen puolestaan lähtee päätösvallasta. Niin kauan kun kaikki päätökset tehdään Helsingissä keskushallinnon valmistelusta, ei voida päästä omaehtoiseen pärjäämiseen. Esimerkkejä riittää: Jos Pirkanmaalla halutaan pikkurahalla laajentaa halpaterminaalia Ryanairin pitämiseksi tyytyväisenä, se pitäisi voida tehdä. Jos Varsinais-Suomen maakunta haluaa ostaa junaliikennettä vaikka kaupalliselta yritykseltä ostoliikenteenä, sen pitäisi olla mahdollista. Jos Kuopiossa halutaan säilyttää hammaslääkärikoulutus, sen täytyy olla mahdollista. Heti kun tällaisiin päätöksiin tarvitaan ministeriön mietintö, joku heittää ajatuksen, että ei tällaista tarvita: lentäkööt ihmiset Vantaalta, ajelkoot junalla Riihimäen eteläpuolella ja hammaslääkärit valmistukoot mieluummin Helsingin yliopistosta.

Toiston uhallakin väitän, että maakuntahallintomalli (verotus maakunnalle, valtion alueellinen päätösvalta maakunnalle, kunnallinen itsehallinto alisteiseksi maakunnalle, vaaleilla valitut maakuntaedustajat) voisi olla ratkaisu. Voi tietysti olla muitakin malleja, ja niistä voisi olla kiva kuulla. Epäilen tosin, etteivät nykyiset eduskuntapuolueet innostuisi tästä: monista on kiva kerätä rahat ensin valtion kassaan ja jakaa niitä sieltä kotiseutujen kannattajille kuin mannaa taivaasta. Jos rahan keräys ja jako tapahtuisi paikallisemmin, olisi vaikeampi jakaa "ilmaisia lounaita": kulukuri olisi tiukempi kun kansalaisilla olisi aito kosketus siihen, mihin heidän verovarojaan käytetään. Varsinkin kun päästäisiin eroon nykyisistä kyseenalaisella tavalla hallinnoiduista ja vaikeasti hahmotettavista kuntayhtymistä esim. terveydenhuollossa.

Muuten: Näyttelijä Kari Väänänen oli haastateltavana illan Ajankohtaisessa kakkosessa. Hän esitti sikäli samansuuntaisia ajatuksia, että hänen mukaansa Kemijärven kaupunki ja koko Itä-Lappi 300 km säteellä pidetään asuttuna ja elinvoimaisena kahdella asialla: Rovaniemen-Kemijärven-Sallan radalla (jota esitti sähköistettäväksi koska sitä kautta päästään käsiksi Murmanskin suureen talousalueeseen) ja Sallan lentomäellä (josta rakennetaan turismin keskus ja iso kokoontumispaikka). Väänäsen mukaan siitä ei ole mitään iloa, että maksetaan tukiaisia hiekan siirtämiseksi kasasta toiseen kasaan. Väänäsestä kuulemme varmaan jatkossa lisää.

Lisää aluepoliittisia "näkemyksiä" voinee halutessaan lukea myös Kalle Isokallion veijariromaanista Pelastaja Pelkosenniemeltä, jossa kuntaliitos pelastaa sekä Kauniaisten että Pelkosenniemen talouden.  :Wink:  Täyttä fiktiota toinen puoli, mutta sama asenne heijastuu sieltäkin läpi: ei tukiaisia jakamalla pelasteta yhtään mitään, itse on kaikkien pärjättävä kunhan eivät ulkopuoliset tahot sentään sitä yritystä haittaisi kohtuuttomasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minä kyllä käännän tämän niin päin, että kun muu Suomi voi huonosti, Helsinkikin voi huonosti. Mutta vaikka Helsinki onnistuisi sinnittelemään muuta Suomea paremmin, se ei sitä muuta Suomea lohduta.


1990-luvun alun lama lähti liikkeelle Helsingin seudulta ja vaikutukset iskivät viiveellä muualle. Helsingin päässä esim asuntojen hintojen romahdus oli paljon kovempi kuin muualla ja se aiheutti taloudellista ahdinkoa eniten siellä. Kun talous alkoi 1990-luvun puolivälissä kohentua ja nousukausi alkoi, se alkoi nimenomaan high-tech yritysten ansiosta joita oli nimenomaan Helsingin seudulla ja yliopistokaupungeissa. 




> Miksi näin? No aivan yksinkertaisesti siksi, että mitä heikommin muu Suomi tulee toimeen itsenäisesti, sitä enemmän se parhaiten tuottava Suomen osa joutuu sitä toimeen tulematonta osaa tukemaan.


Tai EU joutuu. Jotainhan noilla jäsenmaksuillakin on saatava. Ymmärrän toki problematiiikan. EU:lta olisi saatavilla enemmänkin tukiaisia jos kehdattaisiin pyytää, mutta suuri osa kansasta jostain syystä haluaa että nimenomaan Suomen kasvukeskuksissa asuvilta pitää kupata eikä Britannian, Saksan eikä Ranskan tai Italian upporikkailta. Onneksi Suomen korvessa on alettu tajuta makailun merkitystä ja ilmaston lämpeneminen pitänee jatkossa huolen että aitoa talvea tullaan eteläisemmistä maista tänne asti nauttimaan. 




> Pidän täysin epärealistisena puheita siitä, että heikosti toimeentulevat osat suljetaan ja autioitetaan. Se ei liene oikein tämän päivän tapa.


Suomea ei olla autioittamassa. Ihmiset muuttavat vapaaehtoisesti pois pieniltä paikkakunnilta jos mahdollisuudet opiskella ja elättää itseään niissä ovat rajalliset. Pienille paikkakunnille jäävät ne jotka toimivat peruselinkeinoammateissa tai matkailussa edellyttäen että on myös töitä. Maatalouden ja peruselinkeinojen koneellistuminen jo 60-70-luvulla ajoi ihmisiä silloin joukolla pois kaupunkeihin, ja se kehitys on nyt tullut päämääräänsä, ei ole enää mistä vähentää. 

Muuttoliike Suomessa ei johdu pelkästään maan sisäisestä muutosta vaan suurin osa esim Helsingin seudun väestölisäyksestä johtuu ulkomailta muuttavista sekä syntyvyyden kasvusta. Mutta kun ei ole voitu rakentaa asuntoja riittävästi tälle väestönlisäykselle niin mitä pitäisi tehdä, pitääkö pakottaa ihmisiä muuttaa maalle vai mitä? Sanoisin että "Nurmijärvi-ilmiön"  ja "ABC-ilmiön" perinpohjainen syy on siinä että asuntoja ei ole kasvukeskuksissa riittävästi ja siksi kaupungeissä työssäkäyvät ihmiset joutuvat muuttamaan, osa vapaaehtoisesti, osa pitkin hampain, maaseudulle. Tietysti maalla taputetaan käsiä kun kyliin saadaan uutta väkeä, mutta eivät ne työpaikat muuta maalle vaan ihnmiset käyvät autoillaan töissä kaupungeissa, matka vain vähän pitenee. 




> Tuollaista politiikkaa harrastivat sellaiset herrat kuin Stalin ja Hitler jakaessaan maailmaa toisilleen. Mutta ei kai me enään nykyään hyväksytä ihmisten pakkosiirtoja - vai hyväksytäänkö?


Stalin ja Hitler halusivat nimenomaan asuttaa autiot osat valtakunnistaan.  

Stalinin seuraajat joutuivat sen ongelman eteen että kun kaikki eivät haluneet asua Vorkutassa tai Magnitogorskissa vaan Moskovassa, Leningradissa ja Kiovassa, niin piti ottaa käyttöön sisäinen passi ja tiukat tarkastukset joilla estettiin omatoiminen muutto suurkaupunkeihin. 




> Minusta ei asia voi olla näin, sillä kyse on eri suuruusluokan asioista. Malmin kentän alueelle on ajateltu 15.000 asukasta, joka riittää tyydyttämään Malmin keskustan kauppojen asiakasmäärän kasvattamishalun. Santahaminasta puhuttiin ensin 100.000 asukkaan saarena ja sitten vähän hillittiin ja 50.000 riitti.


Malmin Lentokentän alueelle olisi tarkoitus rakentaa Viira-pikaraitiotie. Malmin kohdalla kivi hiertää kantapäässä siksi että Ilmailulaitos ei maksa senttiäkään vuokraa kaupungille kentän käytöstä, ja Malmin merkitys liikennelentokenttänä on kauan siten förbi. Edellinen hallitus lupasi että valtio luopuu ennenaikaisesti kentän käyttöoikeudesta ja palauttaa sen kaupungille asuntorakentamista varten. Hallitus toimii valtion edustajana juridisessa mielessä ja lupauksia ei voi kumota vaikka hallitus vaihtuu. Jos Malmi jatkaa lentokenttänä, niin ainoa oikea ratkaisu on että valtio antaa Helsingille muun vastaavan arvoisen maa-alueen korvaukseksi, tai alkaisi maksaa käypää asuntomaan hintaista vuokraa Helsingille kentän käytöstä. 




> Sipoo putkahtikin kiireellä julkisuuteen keväällä sen jälkeen kun Santahaminan haaveilu oli pakko lopettaa, mutta oli vakava pelko siitä, että Espoon valtuusto sittenkin hylkäisi tyystin metron, kun periaatepäätöksen teko siirtyi maaliskuusta syksyyn.
> 
> Yksi ynnä yksi on kaksi. Sipoo sopi hyvin Santahaminen korvikkeeksi, kun sinnekin saisi rakentaa metron ja 50.000 asukkaan metrolähiöt.


Perusongelma säilyy, vaikka Espoo rakentaakin metron, niin sinne ei saada samassa aikataulussa asuntoja 50000:lle kuin mitä Sipooseen saisi. Sipoon kohdalla ongelma on sama kuin Malmin kentällä: Helsinki omistaa maita Sipoossa jonne se haluaisi rakentaa, mutta ei saa rakentaa koska  Sipoon kunta ei ole halunnut kaavoittaa Helsingin omistamia maita asuntorakentamiselle, vaan Sipoo on vain halunnut kehittää omia pikkukeskuksiaan idässä ja pohjoisessa jotka ovat Helsingissä työssäkäyville hankalan automatkan päässä. 

Sipoo on viime aikoina painostuksen kasvaessa tullut vastaan monilla myönnytyksillä ja alkanut lämmetä sille että Helsingin omistamille maille rakennetaan ne lähiöt joita Helsinki tarvitsee. Minun mielestäni Helsingin kannattaisi hyväksyä se tarjous ennemmin kuin pelata loppuun asti kovilla panoksilla ja vaatia rajansiirtoja, koska jos tulee esim KHO:lta lopullinen kumoava päätös alueluovutuksille niin Helsinki menettää siinä pelissä kaiken, ja ollaan nollaruudussa taas, ja niille 50000:lle ei saada asuntoja vieläkään mistään. 




> Nykytilannetta pidän seurauksena siitä, että julkisella vallalla ei ole tilanne hallinnassa. Ei osata tai ei haluta tehdä kestävää yhdyskuntarakennetta. Pannaan vain pää pensaaseen ja annetaan yksilöiden itse ratkaista ongelmansa. Eli muuttaa asumaan kaava-alueen ulkopuolelle, jolloin asutus kasvaa sunnittelemattomasti, ja julkiselle vallalle tulee jatkuvasti vaikeammaksi hoitaa omat velvollisuutensa. Kun muuta ei keksitä, tätä nimitetään yksilön vapaudeksi. Eli vapautta on pakko muuttaa kaupungin ulkopuolelle ostamaan kaksi autoa, jotta pääsee töihin ja ruokakauppaan.


Näin on. Meillä on ehkä vain hiukan erilaiset visiot miten ongelma ratkaistaan mutta ei anneta sen nyt häiritä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kani

> 1990-luvun alun lama lähti liikkeelle Helsingin seudulta ja vaikutukset iskivät viiveellä muualle. Helsingin päässä esim asuntojen hintojen romahdus oli paljon kovempi kuin muualla ja se aiheutti taloudellista ahdinkoa eniten siellä.


Helsingin päässä asuntojen arvon romahdus oli kovin, koska Helsingin pään asuntojen arvoissa oli eniten ilmaa. Ilma syntyy, kun kuplan annetaan paisua: nähdään vain yhden seudun kasvu välttämättömänä ja tärkeänä, eikä kehitetä muuta maata.

Tiistaina tullut Tilastokeskuksen tuore käyrä http://www.tilastokeskus.fi/til/ashi...0_tie_001.html kertoo, että Helsingin asuntojen reaalihinnat ovat nyt kaikkien aikojen korkeimmat, jopa yli vuoden 1989 huipputason. Janihyvärisen hyvin kuvaamalla asenteella (muualla Suomessa oleva logistiikka, koulutus ja ihmiset eivät vain saa olla muualla Suomessa, vaan niiden olisi järkevää keskittyä tänne) me jatkamme ilman pumppaamista kuplaan.




> Stalin ja Hitler halusivat nimenomaan asuttaa autiot osat valtakunnistaan. Stalinin seuraajat joutuivat sen ongelman eteen että kun kaikki eivät haluneet asua Vorkutassa tai Magnitogorskissa vaan Moskovassa, Leningradissa ja Kiovassa, niin piti ottaa käyttöön sisäinen passi ja tiukat tarkastukset joilla estettiin omatoiminen muutto suurkaupunkeihin.


Josko ei kirjoitettaisi historiaa uudelleen. Kyllä ko. hallitsijat nimenomaan keskittivät asutusta, koska ahtaasti ja keskitetysti sijoitettua kansaa oli helpompi hallita. Neuvostoliiton alkuvuosina maaseudun elinkeinot tuhottiin ja sosialisoitiin, mikä teki valtavat ihmismassat toimettomiksi ja heitä siirrettiin kaupunkeihin, joita perustettiin siirtolaisia hyödyntäen erilaisiin teollisiin ja sotilaallisiin tarkoituksiin. Ei silloinkaan ihminen saanut itse päättää, missä asuu, vaan ihanteena oli suuruus ja ihmiset olivat pelinappuloita.

Ja Malmin lentokentän tuhoamisprojektin epäonnistumisesta on turha syyttää kansalaisia tai juristeja. Ei ole kansalaisten vika, että kentän hävittämistä johtanut Jussi Pajunen syyllistyi karkeaan esteellisyyteen. Olisi aika erikoista päätöksentekokulttuuria, jos tätä asiaa ei olisi viety oikeuteen. Sellaisellekin kulttuurille Helsingissä on kyllä puolustajia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja Malmin lentokentän tuhoamisprojektin epäonnistumisesta on turha syyttää kansalaisia tai juristeja....


Helsingin kaupunki on tehnyt valtion kanssa 100 vuoden vuokrasopimuksen. Minun mielestäni valtiota ei voi syyllistää siitä, että Helsinki haluaa päästä sopimuksesta irti, kun se on alkanut pitää sopimusta itselleen huonona.

Sopimus tai ei, minä en pidä siitä, että Helsinki yksipuolistuu. Olen elänyt ajan, jolloin asuminen karkasi keskustan asuinalueilta, koska yritykset ostivat asuntoja liiketiloiksi. Mutta ei yksipuolistuminen toiseenkaan suuntaan ole minusta hyvä. Elävässä kaupungissa on muutakin kuin asumista, sekä pienessä että isossa mittakaavassa.

Kentästä sattui olemaan juuri tänään (keskiviikkona) artikkeli Hesarissa. Kentällä on monenlaista toimintaa, ja sille on lähes mahdotonta löytää toista sijaintia. Jos pienkonekenttä siirretään pois Helsingistä, silloin Helsingillä ei ole pienkonekenttää ja sillä siisti. Nummelan, Räyskälän jne. pienkonekentät eivät ole Helsingin pienkonekenttiä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Sopimus tai ei, minä en pidä siitä, että Helsinki yksipuolistuu. Olen elänyt ajan, jolloin asuminen karkasi keskustan asuinalueilta, koska yritykset ostivat asuntoja liiketiloiksi. Mutta ei yksipuolistuminen toiseenkaan suuntaan ole minusta hyvä. Elävässä kaupungissa on muutakin kuin asumista, sekä pienessä että isossa mittakaavassa.


Milloin tämä vaihe oli, kun keskustasta uhkasi tulla liikekeskusta? Milloin tuo trendi kääntyi? Nykyäänkään Kluuvissa ei ole montaa asukasta, vaan kyseessä on puhtaasti liikealue. Luulisi kuitenkin kysyntää olevan ydinkeskusta-asumiselle? Toisaalta, parempi kai keskittää työpaikat keskustaan kuin hajauttaa työpaikat esikaupunkeihin ja keskittää keskustaan vain asuminen ja juhliminen. Hajauttamista kuitenkin tarvitaan. Ei ole hyvä asia, kun Itä-Helsinki on niin riippuvainen Helsingin keskustasta. Matkat ovat pitkiä. Tämän takia Nurmijärville ja muihinkin paikkoihin tulisi saada lisää työpaikkoja. Kai se 10 km automatka olisi ekologisempi kuin 50 km bussimatka kuitenkin?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta, parempi kai keskittää työpaikat keskustaan kuin hajauttaa työpaikat esikaupunkeihin ja keskittää keskustaan vain asuminen ja juhliminen.


Erittäin totta. Tosin yritykset ovat valitettavan kustannustietoisia tilojensa suhteen nykyään. Lasitalo kehätien varrella (tai jossain Aviapoliksessa) on halvempi ja pinnallisesti katsoen modernimpi (=ah niin amerikkalaisen näköinen) kuin keskustan arvokiinteistöt. Tämä johtaa sitten siihen, että ihmiset jakautuvat kahteen ryhmään:

1) Ne jotka haluavat omakotitaloon hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Nämä ajavat autolla töihin siihen lasitaloon.

2) Ne jotka arvostavat kaupunkimiljöötä. Nämä hankkiutuvat eroon autosta (jos mahdollista) ja asettuvat keskustaan asumaan kalliilla hinnalla. Tai sitten pitävät sen autonkin ja maksavat omaisuuden vielä parkkipaikastakin. Töihin pääsee kuitenkin julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla edes jotenkuten.

On aika hassu trendi, että keskusta-asumisesta on tullut suosittua. Toisaalta ymmärrän hyvin että siinä on paljon hyviä puolia, mutta on surullista, että julkisella liikenteellä töihin pääseminen lähiöstä lähiöön on muuttunut niin vaikeaksi. Kun suurin osa ei halua työpaikkansa viereen asumaan, keskusta-asuminen on ainoa strategia, jolla voi varmistaa takuuvarmat toimivat julkisen liikenteen yhteydet kaikille potentiaalisille työpaikoille.

Toisaalta jos toimitilat kehittyvät enemmän kokoustilojen suuntaan ja etätyö yleistyy, neliöitä tarvitaan vähemmän ja toisaalta tilojen liikenteellinen saavutettavuus muuttuu tärkeämmäksi (=kuluu vähemmän rahaa taksimatkoihin, millä säästöllä voidaan maksaa vähän kalliimpaa neliöhintaa, erityisesti jos neliöt voidaan leikata esim. kolmannekseen entisestä). Siksi moderni yritys voisi etsiä tiloja mahdollisimman läheltä isoja liikennesolmuja, lähinnä rautatieasemia.

Tässä tarkoituksessa Pasila kaikessa kolkkoudessaan voi vielä osoittautua kullan arvoiseksi, kunhan ratapihaa päästään hyödyntämään toimistotilojen rakennusmaana ja loputkin raiteet katetaan. Pasilaan pääsisi junalla lentoasemalta 10-15 minuutissa, Tampereelta reilussa tunnissa (Pendolinon täydellä nopeudella, jos olisi mahdollista myös käytännössä) ja Lahdesta alle tunnissa. 5-10 minuutin kävelymatka toimistolle tämän päälle olisi ihan siedettävä. Tuleekohan Pasilasta vielä joku Suomen La Défense (Pariisin tyyliin), jossa on futuristisen betonikannen päällä pilvenpiirtäjiä? (Ei ehkä maailman miellyttävin miljöö verrattuna aitoon, elävään kaupunkikeskustaan, mutta ajaa asiansa tiettyihin tarkoituksiin, kunhan tällaisia ei rakenneta liikaa. Ja ainakin autot on La Défensessa sijoitettu kannen alle ja ihmiset päälle.)

Tulee vaan mieleen kuinka paljon helpompi olisi käydä palavereissa Helsingin seudulla, kun voisi jäädä Pasilaan eikä tarvitsisi jatkaa vaihtoyhteydellä jonnekin Espooseen metsän keskelle (pahoitteluni tästä kommentista espoolaisille)...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin kaupunki on tehnyt valtion kanssa 100 vuoden vuokrasopimuksen. Minun mielestäni valtiota ei voi syyllistää siitä, että Helsinki haluaa päästä sopimuksesta irti, kun se on alkanut pitää sopimusta itselleen huonona.


Edellinen hallitus ihan oma-aloitteisesti tarjosi Malmin kenttää Helsingille ratkaisuksi tonttipulaan, ei päinvastoin. Lupauksista on pidettävä kiinni, rahaa tiskiin jos ei kenttä tai vastaava muu maa-alue vapaudu! Toivottavasti seuraava hallitus ymmärtää paremmin muutenkin Helsingin ja muiden pk-seudu kaupunkien asunto-ongelmien päälle. Vrt Marja-Vantaan maiden ylihinnalla  rahastus ja mönkään menneet tonttikaupat Valtion ja Helsingin ja valtion ja Espoon välillä. 




> Kentästä sattui olemaan juuri tänään (keskiviikkona) artikkeli Hesarissa. Kentällä on monenlaista toimintaa, ja sille on lähes mahdotonta löytää toista sijaintia. Jos pienkonekenttä siirretään pois Helsingistä, silloin Helsingillä ei ole pienkonekenttää ja sillä siisti. Nummelan, Räyskälän jne. pienkonekentät eivät ole Helsingin pienkonekenttiä.


Eikä seudun ainoa suurkonelentokenttäkään ole Helsingisä vaan Vantaalla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ilma syntyy, kun kuplan annetaan paisua: nähdään vain yhden seudun kasvu välttämättömänä ja tärkeänä, eikä kehitetä muuta maata.


Kenen pitäisi kehittää? Pitäisikö valtion lapioida rahaa enemmän muuhun Suomen kun yritykset eivät halua vapaaehtoisesti muuttaa sinne? Mitä ne ihmiset tekisivät provinssissa jos yritykset eivät halua perustaa tuotantolaitoksiaan sinne? 




> Tiistaina tullut Tilastokeskuksen tuore käyrä http://www.tilastokeskus.fi/til/ashi...0_tie_001.html kertoo, että Helsingin asuntojen reaalihinnat ovat nyt kaikkien aikojen korkeimmat, jopa yli vuoden 1989 huipputason. Janihyvärisen hyvin kuvaamalla asenteella (muualla Suomessa oleva logistiikka, koulutus ja ihmiset eivät vain saa olla muualla Suomessa, vaan niiden olisi järkevää keskittyä tänne) me jatkamme ilman pumppaamista kuplaan.


Helsingin seudulle muuuttavat eivät pääsääntöisesti toimi logistikan ammateissa vaan kaupallisella tai palveluallla.

Asuntokuplan puhkeamisen estämiseksi on olemassa vain yksi lääke: Asuntotarjonnan lisääminen niin että hintojen kasvu pysähtyy, mutta ei käänny rajuun laskuun. 




> Josko ei kirjoitettaisi historiaa uudelleen. Kyllä ko. hallitsijat nimenomaan keskittivät asutusta, koska ahtaasti ja keskitetysti sijoitettua kansaa oli helpompi hallita. Neuvostoliiton alkuvuosina maaseudun elinkeinot tuhottiin ja sosialisoitiin, mikä teki valtavat ihmismassat toimettomiksi ja heitä siirrettiin kaupunkeihin, joita perustettiin siirtolaisia hyödyntäen erilaisiin teollisiin ja sotilaallisiin tarkoituksiin. Ei silloinkaan ihminen saanut itse päättää, missä asuu, vaan ihanteena oli suuruus ja ihmiset olivat pelinappuloita.


Neuvostoliiton pakkosiirrot mahdollisti se seikka että valtion ulkoraja oli suljettu ja maastamuutto käytännössä mahdotonta. Se oli yksi suunnitelmatalousjärjestelmän perusedellytys, ihminen haluttiin sitoa kiinni yhteen paikkaan, vain kaikkein ansioituneimmille annettiin mahdollisuus itse valita asuinpaikkansa. Maan oloihin tyytymättömät halusivat ulkomaille, mutta sen mahdollisuuden puuttuessa Moskova tai Leningradkin kelpasi, ne olivat ainoat kaupungit koko valtakunnassa jossa pystyi jotenkin viettämään lähes läsimaista  elämää, oli korkeatasoisa kulttuuria, ravintoloita ja niissä ravasi suomalaisia ja muita ulkomaalaisia turisteja ja liikemiehiä joilta pystyi huijaaman rahaa jne. Tietysti kansalta haluttiin tukita tämäkin mahdollisuus ja ylijäämäväestö Moskovasta lakaistiin takaisin sinne minne sen valtiovallan mielestä kuului olla. Pitäisikö Helsingin ylijäämäväestö lakaista pois myös? 

Suomen kansalaisilta asuinpaikan sen enempää kuin ammatinkaan valintaa ei ole haluttu estää ja siksi saamme tottua jatkuvaan sisäiseen muuttoliikeeseen. 70-luvulla suunta oli Ruotsiin. Nyt suunta on suurempiin kaupunkeihin mutta jonakin päivänä suunta voi olla toinen. Vain henkilökohtainen taloudellinen tilanne asettaa rajoitteita asuntoa valittaessa, ja nyt kun on ylikuumenemista haaittavissa, olisi valtiovallalla kaikki mahdollisuudet estää kuplan puhkeaminen 1990-luvun tapaan. Se on toinen asia haluaako se estää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Milloin tämä vaihe oli, kun keskustasta uhkasi tulla liikekeskusta?


1960-70-luvulla




> Milloin tuo trendi kääntyi?


1980-luvulla

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On aika hassu trendi, että keskusta-asumisesta on tullut suosittua.


Pieni kertaus asumisen trendeistä v 1960-2007:

Kantakaupungissa asuminen oli mahdollisimman epämuodikasta 60-70-luvuilla. Talot olivat huonossa kunossa, monessa puutteelliset mukavudetkin. Kai muistatte lastenlaulun jossa laulettiin: "vessa, vesiposti keittokomero ja huone". Ja tämmöinen mörskä oli kuulemma Kruunuhaassa! Tapiolat ja muut lähiöt elivät nousukauttaan. Niissä oli mahdollisuus toteuttaa "suomalainen unelma". Rivitalo, auto tai kaksi, joilla pääsi näppärästi työpaikalle ja Maxi-markettiin. 

Keskusta-asuminen tuli muodikkaaksi 70-80-luvun taitteessa, bensan hinnan ollessa korkeimmillaan, kun opiskelijat ja muut tranditietoiset olivat nähneet miten Pariisissa ja muissa Euroopan metropoleissa nuoret asuvat rennosti ja boheemisti kävelyetäisyyden päässä työpaikoistaan ja huvituksista nimenomaan keskustan vanhoissa talooissa, remontoiden asuntoja, rakentaen korkeisiin huoneisiin parvia lisäten neliöitä jne. Lähöissä asumisesta tuli kertaheitolla Out. Niissä asui vain keski-ikäisiä virkamiesperheitä ongelmaikään ehtieiden teinilapsensa kanssa. 

1990-luvun tuli lama ja pyyhkäisi kalliiksi kohonneista kaupunkiasunnoista kertaheitolla ilmat pois. Siinä vaiheessa moni "pelastautui" muuttamalla maalle jossa oli halvempaa asua, ja mitä sitä kaupungissa teki kun ei ollut töitäkään. Syntyi uudelleen maalaisuutta ihannoiva liike, joka korosti ekologisuutta. Autoista tämä eko-liike ei ole pystynyt hankkiutumaan eroon, eikä se taida olla päämääräkään. Samaan aikaan alkoi suurkaupungeissa vuokra-asuntojen alennusmyynti, moni opiskelija pystyi viittamaan kintaalla HOAS:in ja muiden vastaavien säätiöiden ankeisiin lähiöluukkuihin kun oli varaa omaan yksiöön Punavuoressa tai Kalliossa. Näistä moni vannoi ettei koskaan muuta lähiöön. 

2000-luvulle tultaessa lähiöissä, nimenomaan laadukaissa sellaisissa koki taas renessanssin. Koska laman aikana ei rakennettu uusia asuntoja, alkoi noususuhdanten alkaessa asunnoista olla taas niukkuutta ja se johti kohoaviin asumiskustannuksiin ja kaupunkirakenteen hajaantumiseen. Koska maalla-asumisen mukavuudesta oli todisteita jo 1990-luvulla sinne muuttaneiden "uudisraivaajien" ansiosta niin sen rinnakkaismuodon, "Nurmijärvi-ilmiön" ja "ABC-ilmiön" suosiota ei voi kiistää. Keskusta-asumisen suosio oli kuitenkin vakiintunut sekin. 70-luvun vanhoista lähiöistä tuli joissain paikoin suoranainen riesa, niissä alkoi kyteä sosiaalisia ongelmia jne. Uusia lähiöitä vastustamaan milloin mistäkin syystä on lisäksi syntynyt paljon kansanliikkeitä. Ratkaisematta on vaan että minne se alati kasvava kaupunkiväestö sijoitetaan? "Ei ainakaan minun takapihalleni"!




> Tämä johtaa sitten siihen, että ihmiset jakautuvat kahteen ryhmään:
> 1) Ne jotka haluavat omakotitaloon hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Nämä ajavat autolla töihin siihen lasitaloon.
> 
> 2) Ne jotka arvostavat kaupunkimiljöötä. Nämä hankkiutuvat eroon autosta (jos mahdollista) ja asettuvat keskustaan asumaan kalliilla hinnalla. Tai sitten pitävät sen autonkin ja maksavat omaisuuden vielä parkkipaikastakin. Töihin pääsee kuitenkin julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla edes jotenkuten.


Mutta markkinoissa tarjonta ja kysyntä eivät valitettavasti aina kohtaa. On nimittäin myös olemassa ryhmä:

3) Ne jotka haluaisivat elää kuin 60-luvulla, asua esikaupungeissa ja käydä töissä keskustassa tai sen tuntumassa, sillä erotuksella että auton sijaan kuljettaisiin töihin metrolla tai junalla, jollaista ei 60-luvulla vielä ollut. 





> Tuleekohan Pasilasta vielä joku Suomen La Défense (Pariisin tyyliin), jossa on futuristisen betonikannen päällä pilvenpiirtäjiä? (Ei ehkä maailman miellyttävin miljöö verrattuna aitoon, elävään kaupunkikeskustaan, mutta ajaa asiansa tiettyihin tarkoituksiin, kunhan tällaisia ei rakenneta liikaa. Ja ainakin autot on La Défensessa sijoitettu kannen alle ja ihmiset päälle.)


Kannatan ideaa sikäli, mutta pitää toivoa että uutta keski-Pasilaa ei rakenneta yhtä rumaksi kuin itä-Pasila. Jospa jollain tavalla onnistuttaisiin pitää suomalaiset arkkitehdit poissa koko hankkeesta. 




> Tulee vaan mieleen kuinka paljon helpompi olisi käydä palavereissa Helsingin seudulla, kun voisi jäädä Pasilaan eikä tarvitsisi jatkaa vaihtoyhteydellä jonnekin Espooseen metsän keskelle (pahoitteluni tästä kommentista espoolaisille)...


En pahastu. Asun 1.5 km päässä Espoon keskuksesta, täysin keskellä metsää.  

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En pahastu. Asun 1.5 km päässä Espoon keskuksesta, täysin keskellä metsää.


Tavallaan varmasti aika idyllinen paikka asua ja palvelutkin melko lähellä.

Mutta kummallista on, että siitä kun lähdetään Helsingin suuntaan, niin matkalla on mm. Kilon, Karamalmin, Nihtisillan jne. teollisuus-/toimistoalueet, välillä suunnilleen avointa korpea sitten taas Leppävaara, vähän peltoa jne. Nuo alueet ovat tavoitettavuuden kannalta aika syrjässä ja hankalan matkan päässä kaikille muille paitsi joko ihan lähellä asuville tai Helsingin keskustasta tuleville. Se ei voi olla vaikuttamatta elämisen laatuun. Moniytiminen kaupunkirakenne voi kyllä toimia, mutta yleensä silloin osat ovat niin yhteen kasvaneet, että liikenteen volyymit ovat riittävät myös laidoilla olevien osien välillä.

Ja lienee kai turha todetakaan, että ratavarren Espoo ja Länsiväylän varren Espoo voisivat vaikka sijaita eri planeetoilla, niin hankalat ovat poikittaisyhteydet ainakin ulkopuolisen näkökulmasta. Vaikka Jokeri varmasti auttaakin, en usko että se on mitenkään riittävä ja täydellinen ratkaisu hajanaisen kaupunkirakenteen kuromiseksi yhteen. Tosin tämän te paikalliset tietenkin tiedätte paremmin: ulkopuolisesta kuilu näiden kahden välillä tuntuu vielä suuremmalta, kun ei mitenkään voi tuntea kaikkia mahdollisia bussireittejä ja laskea sellaisten varaan, jos joskus on kulkemistarvetta. Taksi on ainoa mieleen tuleva vaihtoehto hinnasta huolimatta.

Etelä-Leppävaaran kaavoitus muuten näyttää heijastelevan minikoossa koko Helsingin seudun nykytrendiä: asutus on rakennettu lähelle alueen ytimessä olevaa asemaa ja toimistotalot mahdollisimman kauas alueen ulkokehälle. Entäpä jos olisikin kaavoitettu toisin: toimistot lähelle asemaa ja asutus kauemmas? En tiedä olisiko parempi, olisi vain eri tavalla kaavoitettu: helpompi tulla muualta mutta hankalampi asua. Ehkä toimivinta kaupunkirakenteen kannalta olisi, että toiminnot olisi sekoitettu toistensa kanssa.

----------


## teme

> Lasitalo kehätien varrella (tai jossain Aviapoliksessa) on halvempi ja pinnallisesti katsoen modernimpi (=ah niin amerikkalaisen näköinen) kuin keskustan arvokiinteistöt.


Tietyllä tavalla nuo kehätoimistoalueetkin alkaa olla osa kantakaupunkia. Keilaniemi, Leppävaara, Pitäjänmäki, jne. ovat joko Helsingissä tai ihan rajoilla. Keskeinen kysymys onkin miten läntinen kaupunki saadaan yhtenäistettyä, ja tämä tarkoittaa raidelinjoja, Talin rakentamisesta, jne.




> 1) Ne jotka haluavat omakotitaloon hinnalla millä hyvänsä. Nämä ajavat autolla töihin siihen lasitaloon.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan aika moni näistä vaihtaisi omakotitalon isoon kerrostaloasuntoon tai kaupunkirivitaloon vaikka Arabianrannassa, jos se vaan olisi taloudellisesti mahdollista. Yksi tämän hetken suurimpia väärinkäsityksiä on että ihmiset haluavat ehdoin tahdoin asua jossain Tuusulassa, osa toki haluaakin.




> 2) Ne jotka arvostavat kaupunkimiljöötä. Nämä hankkiutuvat eroon autosta (jos mahdollista) ja asettuvat keskustaan asumaan kalliilla hinnalla. Tai sitten pitävät sen autonkin ja maksavat omaisuuden vielä parkkipaikastakin. Töihin pääsee kuitenkin julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla edes jotenkuten.


Asukaspysäköintilupa maksaa vuodessa suurinpiirtein saman verran kuin puoli tankillista bensaa. Se mikä tässä on huvittavinta on että koska ajetaan ruuhkaa vastaan niin kantakaupungista pääsee itseasiassa erittäin hyvin autolla lähiöhin töihin.




> On aika hassu trendi, että keskusta-asumisesta on tullut suosittua.


Oman kokemukseni mukaan tylsemmätkin osat kantakaupunkia peittoavat lähiöt mennen tullen. Asiaa voisi eritellä pitkäänkin, mutta happotesti on se lähteekö asuinalueella kukaan huvikseen kävelylle? Eli kierteilee, katselee, poikkeaa kahville... Miten tämä toimii vaikka Hiekkaharjussa, joka on lähiöksi oikein kiva ja liikenneyhteydetkin on hyvät: käy pällistelemässä uutta rivitalorivistöä ja suuntaa sitten siiheen ainoaan kapakkaan kaljalle tai Ärrälle kahville?




> Kun suurin osa ei halua työpaikkansa viereen asumaan


Heh. Taloudessa kaksi ihmistä. Työsuhteen kesto keskimäärin vaikka kaksi vuotta. Eli muutetaan kerran vuodessa optimaaliseen paikkaan suhteessa kummankin työpisteeseen?




> Toisaalta jos toimitilat kehittyvät enemmän kokoustilojen suuntaan ja etätyö yleistyy, neliöitä tarvitaan vähemmän ja toisaalta tilojen liikenteellinen saavutettavuus muuttuu tärkeämmäksi (=kuluu vähemmän rahaa taksimatkoihin, millä säästöllä voidaan maksaa vähän kalliimpaa neliöhintaa, erityisesti jos neliöt voidaan leikata esim. kolmannekseen entisestä).


Taksimatkat on toimitiloihin verrattuna täysin marginaalinen kustannus. Itseasiassa jos minä olisin jossain keskiverto firmassa toimitusjohtajana, niin ilmoittaisin että meillä ei ole työsuhdeautoja, mutta on työsuhdeseutulippu ja taksilla saa ajaa työajoa niin paljon kuin huvittaa. Ihan kustannussyistä.

Olennaisempaa on se että liike-elämä on koko ajan tehostanut (toimisto)tilan käyttöä., itseasiassa kaupunkisuunnittelunormit tulevat jälkijunassa joka näkyy siinä, että meillä on liikaa toimistotilaa.




> Siksi moderni yritys voisi etsiä tiloja mahdollisimman läheltä isoja liikennesolmuja, lähinnä rautatieasemia.


Niinhän nuo tekevät, katso vaikka Pitäjänmäkeä. Kannattaa myös muistaa, että suositut solmut ovat yleensä kuitenkin hyvin lähellä keskustaa.




> Tässä tarkoituksessa Pasila kaikessa kolkkoudessaan voi vielä osoittautua kullan arvoiseksi, kunhan ratapihaa päästään hyödyntämään toimistotilojen rakennusmaana ja loputkin raiteet katetaan.


Juuri näin. Nykytehoilla tilaa per työntekijä on tuollaiset kymmenen neliötä, ja se on edelleen laskemassa (etätyötä olennaisempaa on luopuminen henkilökohtaisista työpisteistä jolloin tila saadaan tehokkaammin käyttöön, tästä on jo nyt etupäässä hyviä kokemuksia.) Pasila on sellainen paikka, että sinne voidaan rakentaa korkeaa, ja toisaalta työpaikkalue leviää luontevasti Teollisuuskadun vartta aina merelle saakka. Silmämääräisesti väittäisin, että rakennettava alue on kokoluokkaa neliökilometri olettaen, että radat katetaan, ja keskimäärin 20-kerroksella se tarkoittaa noin 5 miljoona kerrosneliötä toimistotilaa, eli tuollaiset puoli miljoonaa työpaikkaa :-) Eli minkä takia meidän taas piti hajauttaa sitä toimitilaa Taka-Espooseen?

Pasilasta noin yleensä, että Itä-Pasila olisi mielestäni pelastettavissa peruskorjauksella (julkisivut! jo pelkkä maalipinta harmaan betonin sijaan auttaa paljon...), kattamalla katukuilut kokonaan, ja tekemällä niiden tilalle kävelykadut raitiokiskoin. Toisaalta kuulin mutkan kautta, että käytännössä koko Pasilan isännöitsijä on sitä mieltä, että halvempaa olisi purkaa ja rakentaa koko roska uudestaan paremmin, eli niissä taloissa on paljon muutakin kuin ulkonäkö pielessä.




> Tuleekohan Pasilasta vielä joku Suomen La Défense (Pariisin tyyliin), jossa on futuristisen betonikannen päällä pilvenpiirtäjiä?


Veikkaan että kyllä, olkoonkin että pilvenpiirtäjät ovat mallia 20-kerrosta, ja toivottavasti tulee myös asuntoja. Muuten on toimistoajan ulkopuolella harvinaisen kolkkoa.

----------


## kemkim

> 70-luvun vanhoista lähiöistä tuli joissain paikoin suoranainen riesa, niissä alkoi kyteä sosiaalisia ongelmia jne. Uusia lähiöitä vastustamaan milloin mistäkin syystä on lisäksi syntynyt paljon kansanliikkeitä. Ratkaisematta on vaan että minne se alati kasvava kaupunkiväestö sijoitetaan? "Ei ainakaan minun takapihalleni"!


Tämä on kiinnostava asia. Osaisitko kertoa jotain lähiöiden historiasta? Silloin kun lähiöt rakennettiin aikoinaan, niistä pidettiin luonnonläheisyyden ja tilavien asuntojen ansiosta. Mutta miten niiden arvostus sen jälkeen on kehittynyt kun väestö on rikastunut ja mahdollisuuksia tullut myös keskusta-asumiseen ja pientaloasumiseen? Onko sellaisia lähiöitä, joissa olisi historiansa aikana ensin asunut keskiluokkaa, mutta joista olisi tullut köyhien "loppusijoituspaikkoja"? Entä sellaisia, jotka olisivat niin myöhään rakennettu, että ne olisivat heti alusta lähtien kärsineet heikosta arvostuksesta? Mikä on ollut lähiöiden rooli ja arvostus Helsingin ulkopuolella, siellä kun pientaloasuminen on aina ollut Helsinkiä suositumpaa. Kiinnostava aihe!

----------


## kemkim

> Ja lienee kai turha todetakaan, että ratavarren Espoo ja Länsiväylän varren Espoo voisivat vaikka sijaita eri planeetoilla, niin hankalat ovat poikittaisyhteydet ainakin ulkopuolisen näkökulmasta.


Ja sosiaalinen rakennekin taitaa olla aika erilainen. Länsiväylän varren Espoo on Espoon kultahammasrannikko, radanvarsi taas työväenluokkaisempi. Jännä kuitenkin, että Länskärin varressakin käytetään busseja keskustaan mentäessä, vaikka hyvin autoistunut alue onkin. Näkyy se varakkuus tai moottoritien lumo siinä, että Länsiväylän suunnasta Helsingin keskustaan tulevista noin 50% käyttää julkista liikennettä, muista tiesuunnista osuus on noin 75%. Suurimmat osuudet taisivat olla Itäväylän (metro) ja Lahdenväylän (juna) varrelta. Selittyykö tämä joukkoliikenteen hyvällä tarjonnalla vai näiden alueiden väestön työväenluokkaisuudella, johtaako jälkimmäinen edelliseen tai toisin päin. Tätä sopii pohtia.

----------


## kemkim

> Pasilasta noin yleensä, että Itä-Pasila olisi mielestäni pelastettavissa peruskorjauksella (julkisivut! jo pelkkä maalipinta harmaan betonin sijaan auttaa paljon...), kattamalla katukuilut kokonaan, ja tekemällä niiden tilalle kävelykadut raitiokiskoin. Toisaalta kuulin mutkan kautta, että käytännössä koko Pasilan isännöitsijä on sitä mieltä, että halvempaa olisi purkaa ja rakentaa koko roska uudestaan paremmin, eli niissä taloissa on paljon muutakin kuin ulkonäkö pielessä.


Vai että pielessä! Minä kun taas olen jostain kuullut, että nämä talot rakennettiin suurella rahalla ja niistä olisi tehty hienojakin, mutta tuolloin ihannoitiin betonirakentamista arkkitehtien keskuudessa. Mikä niissä taloissa mättää? Onko ne sittenkin rakennettu huonosti? Entä Merihaka? Minua viehättää jotenkin Itä-Pasilan ja Merihaan kolkko, karu ja jykevä betoninen fiilis. Autojen painaminen maan alle on hyvä juttu. 

Oikeastaan en sitä perusrakennustapaa muuttaisi, koska se on Suomen oloissa poikkeuksellista autokansineen ja korkeine taloineen, mutta repisin seinät pois, jättäisin vain rungon jäljelle ja rakentaisin talojen ulkorakenteet ja asunnot uudestaan nykyaikaisiksi. Voisi ottaa jonkun nimekkään pilvenpiirtäjädesignerin ulkomailta piirtämään taloille vähemmän harmaat ja kulmikkaat julkisivut. Ranskassahan tällaista talojen uudelleenrakenusta on kai harrastettu.

Lähipalveluita on niukasti sekä Itä-Pasilassa että Merihaassa, vaikka ihmisiä asuu kävelyetäisyydellä paljon? Tätä kummastelen. Vertailkaapa vaikka Kallioon, jossa on 30 ruokakauppaa ja lukematon määrä pikkuliikkeitä. Noilla kahdella betonialueella hyvä jos on kallis pieni lähikauppa ja kapakka. Julkisia palveluita ei juuri ole, en tiedä onko joskus ollut. Jakomäessäkin on parempi tarjonta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko sellaisia lähiöitä, joissa olisi historiansa aikana ensin asunut keskiluokkaa, mutta joista olisi tullut köyhien "loppusijoituspaikkoja"?


En halua ryhtyä miksikään viralliseksi lähiötuomariksi koska mielestäni  kaikenlaiset "ranking-listat" herättävät pahaa mieltä, ja joku vetää heti herneen nenään, mutta jonkinlaista yksimielisyyttä löytynee että seuravat 50-60-luvun lähiöt ovat lievästi ränsistyneet: Kannelmäki, Pohjois-Haaga, Pihlajamäki, Konala, Simonkallio, Kaivoksela, Lähderanta, Karakallio.
Täysin toivottomia tapauksia ne eivät ole, mutta sääliksi käy kun ne ovat alunperin olleet aika nättejä ja keskiluokkaisia mutta kauppojen ja muiden palvelujen muuttaessa ostoskeskuksista kauas automarketteihin on alamäki alkanut, ja korvautuneet keskikaljabaareilla. 

Itä-Helsinkiä en tunne niin hyvin, joten annan puheenvuoron heille jotka sen seudun paremmin tuntevat. En luetteloi muutenkaan sellaisia alunperin halvoiksi tarkoitettuja vuokratalokohteita kuten Jakomäki, Kontula ja Suvela.




> Entä sellaisia, jotka olisivat niin myöhään rakennettu, että ne olisivat heti alusta lähtien kärsineet heikosta arvostuksesta?


Havukoski, Malminkartano, Ala-Malmi, Tapulikaupunki, Pukinmäki. 
Nämä rakennettiin juuri lähiöbuumin viimeisinä vuosina, Helsingin puolella etupäässä HITAS-asuntoja joita on vaikea myydä eteenpäin

Arvostuksessa ylöspäin (reilusti) ovat nousseet rakentamisajoista sellaiset kuin: 
- Munkkivuori, Tapiola, Etelä-Haaga, Lauttasaari, Haukilahti, Kauniainen, Lehtisaari,  eli peraatteessa merenrantakohteet tai sellaiset joissa asuu suhteellisen paljon ruotsinkielisiä tai iäkäämpää väkeä ylipäänsä, ovat ollet takuuvarma sijoitus

Nousussa ovat sellaiset kuin: 
Matinkylä, Leppävaara, Tikkurila - hyvien palvelujen ja liikenneyhteyksiensä vuoksi





> Mikä on ollut lähiöiden rooli ja arvostus Helsingin ulkopuolella, siellä kun pientaloasuminen on aina ollut Helsinkiä suositumpaa. Kiinnostava aihe!


Kuvittelisin että sitä huonompi mitä pienempi kaupunki. Olen asunut Lappeenrannan Skinnarilassa (opiskelijakampuksessa) ja sen arvostus paikkakuntalaisten keskuudessa oli Helsingin Jakomäen luokkaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Vai että pielessä! Minä kun taas olen jostain kuullut, että nämä talot rakennettiin suurella rahalla ja niistä olisi tehty hienojakin, mutta tuolloin ihannoitiin betonirakentamista arkkitehtien keskuudessa. Mikä niissä taloissa mättää? Onko ne sittenkin rakennettu huonosti? Entä Merihaka?


En osaa sanoa Merihaasta, mutta kaverin firma korjaa muun ohella Itä-Pasilaa työkseen. Mistä aloitetaan? Parvekkeet (ja niitä riittää) on pääsääntöisesti päin honkia, vesi ei valu pois joka syö rakenteita. Isommalla sateella vuotaa ylipäänsä aina joku katto tai parveke. Homeongelmat on yleisiä, esim. verovirastoa kuivatettiin puoli vuotta. Elementtien kiinnitys on heikkoa. Jne. Taloissa puskee päälle isot peruskorjaukset, vaikka ne eivät ole vasta kuin kolmekymppisiä.




> Minua viehättää jotenkin Itä-Pasilan ja Merihaan kolkko, karu ja jykevä betoninen fiilis. Autojen painaminen maan alle on hyvä juttu.


Ymmärrän mitä tarkoitat, mutta kuten 70-luvulla muutenkin niin muotokieli on hienovaraista kuin katupora... eli rajansa karuudellakin. Kävelin pari viikko sitten Itä-Pasilan läpi vaimon kanssa, yllättävän viihtyisä paikka ainakin reunemmalla. Vaimo ihmetteli että onpa täällä jotenkin kivan rauhallista. Kysyin että näetkö yhtään autoa, eli mistäköhän johtuu? Eli se autokanssi on pääsääntöisesti ihan hyvä, mutta siinä se on se ongelma, että katukuilut on jätetty auki, ja että myös ratikka kulkee siellä kuilussa. Tästä seuraa, että taloista tulee eräänlaisia saaria, tästä ja joukkoliikennepysäkkien sijainnista johtuen ei synny kävelyliikennettä. Asiaa ei myöskään yhtä auta, että varsinkin osa taloista on järkyttävän rumia (ei muuten kaikki), eikä pihoihinkaan ole oikein panostettu. Arkkitehdeilla oli oikean suuntainen ajatus siinä, että autot ohjattiin pois asuntojen alta. Pieleen mentiin vahvasti siinä että myös muu liikenne, mukaanlukien kävelijät, ohjattiin pois talojen vierustoilta.

Ja sitten on vielä tämä perinteinen Helsingin helmasynti, että alue ei oikein intergroidu muuhun kaupuunkin, Kallioon päin on teollisuusalue, Käpylään päin on parkkipaikka ja urheilukenttä välissä, Lännessä on rata... 




> Voisi ottaa jonkun nimekkään pilvenpiirtäjädesignerin ulkomailta piirtämään taloille vähemmän harmaat ja kulmikkaat julkisivut. Ranskassahan tällaista talojen uudelleenrakenusta on kai harrastettu.


Jotain tällaista tehdään Hakaniemessä sillä yhdelle toimistotalorumilukselle. Ainakin kuvat on ihan kivan näköisiä.




> Lähipalveluita on niukasti sekä Itä-Pasilassa että Merihaassa, vaikka ihmisiä asuu kävelyetäisyydellä paljon? Tätä kummastelen. Vertailkaapa vaikka Kallioon, jossa on 30 ruokakauppaa ja lukematon määrä pikkuliikkeitä.


Kalliossa on kivijalassa liiketilaa, Pasilassa pyöräkellari.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kenen pitäisi kehittää? Pitäisikö valtion lapioida rahaa enemmän muuhun Suomen kun yritykset eivät halua vapaaehtoisesti muuttaa sinne? Mitä ne ihmiset tekisivät provinssissa jos yritykset eivät halua perustaa tuotantolaitoksiaan sinne? [...] Helsingin seudulle muuuttavat eivät pääsääntöisesti toimi logistikan ammateissa vaan kaupallisella tai palveluallla.


Koetanpa vielä kerran toistaa tuon logiikkani, kun näyttää siltä että se on niin helppo tulkita väärin.

Kehittäminen ei tarkoita päätöntä rahan lappamista maakuntiin. Ei sellainen ketään elätä pitkällä aikavälillä. Se tarkoittaa päätöksenteon antamista niiden käsiin joita päätökset eniten koskettavat ja näppien pitämistä erossa, haittaamasta omaehtoista toimintaa. Joskus voidaan tarvita jotain tukea, mutta silloinkaan keskushallinto ei yleensä voi päätellä mikä on paikallisesti hyvä hanke ja mikä ei (vaikka olisi ministeriön itsensä lempilapsi).

Logistiikalla tässä yhteydessä tarkoitetaan sitä, että liikenneyhteydet ovat kunnossa niin ihmisille kuin tavaroille. Se että ne ovat kunnossa tarkoittaa usein eri asiaa paikallisesti tarkasteltuna kuin Helsingistä käsin ministeriön tarkastelemana.

Jos esim. Tampereella ollaan sitä mieltä, että on kiva juttu että Ryanair lentää Tampereelle ja sen kehitystä halutaan vauhdittaa laajentamalla halpaterminaalia, niin ei siinä kaivata ketään Helsingistä viisastelemaan, ministeriöstä tai muualta, että halpalentäminen sinänsä on epätoivottava ilmiö tai ainakin olisi parempi että lentäisivät Vantaalta eikä Pirkkalasta. Tällainen on alueellisen oma-aloitteisuuden kampittamista ja tahallista haitantekoa. Kyse ei ole välttämättä edes siitä, että valtion pitäisi maksaa terminaalilaajennukset: olisi paljon parempi jos koko Pirkkalan kenttä olisi Pirkanmaan maakunnan hallinnassa ja se saisi kehittää sitä omin verorahoin siten kuin haluaisi ja niin paljon kuin haluaisi ja rahkeet riittäisivät. Sama pätee luonnollisesti muihin maakuntiin.

Jos vaikka sitten Porissa päätettäisiin, että halutaan duoratikka tai paikallisjuna Pori-Kokemäki -rataosalle tai Turussa Naantali-Raisio-Turku-Salo -välille (tms.), maakunnalla pitäisi olla oikeus ostaa liikennöinti halumaltaan raideliikenneoperaattorilta ilman että Helsingistä tullaan viisastelemaan, ettei siellä kuitenkaan ole liikennöinnin edellytyksiä tai riittävää matkustajapohjaa. Jos osoittautuu ettei ole, niin sitten maakunta varmaan kyllä havaitsee sen yritettyään liikennöintiä ja todettuaan ettei kannattanut. Mitä keskitetty päätöksenteko kontribuoi tähän? Yleisesti ottaen, onko uskottavampaa että parempi ymmärrys paikallisesta markkinapotentiaalista on paikallisilla liikenne-eksperteillä vai LVM:ssä, jonka virkamiehet eivät välttämättä ole eläessään edes käyneet siellä paikan päällä katsomassa rataa ja taajamia?

Koulutus on toinen avaintekijä. Jos paikkakunnalta puuttuu tarvittava koulutus, se kuihtuu. Jos taas koulutetaan riittävästi jonkun alan osaajia, kyseisen alan yritystoiminnan syntymisen potentiaali kasvaa. Joko ulkopuolelta tulee yritys joka havaitsee, että täälläpä vilisee juuri heidän kaipaamiaan tyyppejä kylä täynnä ja työskentelevätkin vielä halvalla ja lojaalisti, kun asuminen ei maksa paljon mitään eikä ole liiaksi asti kilpailevia työpaikkoja tai muita huvituksia tarjolla. Jos ulkoa ei tule ketään, ennemmin tai myöhemmin joku kyllästyy ja polkaisee paikallisesti käyntiin liiketoimintaa yrittäjäpohjalta. Markkinat haetaan tarvittaessa jostain muualta, ulkomaita myöten.

Voi olla raakaa ajatella, että koulutetaan ihmisiä työskentelemään oloissa joissa palkkataso jää alle siitä mitä muualla saisi. Toisaalta olisiko parempi, että ei koulutettaisi ja nuo jäisivät kortistoon? Tai muuttaisivat pois joko työttöminä tai muualle opiskelemaan ja töihin? Nykyisin annetaan liian helposti periksi ja todetaan, ettei jonkun alan asiantuntijoita kannata kouluttaa jollain paikkakunnalla, kun nykyisin alan työpaikkoja on vain Helsingissä. (Miksi vain Helsingissä? No siksi kun ei muualla ole alan työvoimaa. Ja ei ole kun ei koulutetakaan.) Jos kumminkin koulutettaisiin, niin jotain päivänä työpaikat kyllä seuraisivat perässä. Voi vain kuvitella, mikä olisi ollut nykyisten yliopistokaupunkien kohtalo ilman niitä yliopistoja.

Koulutukseen pätee sama subsidiariteettiperiaate kuin liikenteeseen. Lähellä tiedetään parhaiten. Kuopiossa tiedettiin, että kun hammaslääketieteen koulutus lakkautetaan, niille kulmille ei enää saada hammaslääkäreitä hohtimillakaan: jos koulutus on pitkä ja muualla, ja töitä on riittämiin opiskelupaikkakunnalle jonne ehditään koulutuksen kestäessä juurtua, niin ei muualle lähde juuri kukaan. Itse asiassa suuressa osassa maata on valtava hammaslääkäripula. Tällaisissa oloissa on ihan järjetöntä lakkauttaa koulutusohjelma maakunnasta ja keskittää koulutusta Helsinkiin.

Jos päätöksiä korkeakoulutuksesta tehtäisiin paikallisesti, olisi maakuntien olisi helpompi luoda vahvoja paikallisia koulutusyksiköitä ja kilpailla sekä keskenään että ulkomaisten akateemisten keskittymien kanssa. Esim. Turussa tai Tampereella monipuolistettaisiin bioalan koulutusta ja tutkimusta sen alasajon sijaan, jolloin elinkeinoelämä ja kansainväliset tutkimuslaitokset seuraisivat perässä. Mihin tässä tarvitaan opetusministeriön korkeakoulupolitiikkaa? Niukkuuden jakamiseen? Tällä hetkellä korkeakoulupolitiikka onnistuu vain varmistamaan, että Helsingin yliopistoa kehitetään suomalaisen korkeakoulujärjestelmän kruununjalokivenä, jota kukaan tai mikään ei ikinä missään saa uhata. Mieluummin lahdataan kokonaisia yliopistoja (ja siinä mukana kaupunkeja) muualla ennen kuin lakkautetaan jokin sellainen koulutusala Helsingin yliopistosta, jonka paras osaaminen ja/tai luontainen sijaintipaikka saattaisi olla muualla maassa.

Lyhyesti kaiken tämän voisi tiivistää seuraavaan kysymykseen: Onko keskusjohtoinen päätöksenteko osoittautunut toimivaksi ja optimaaliseksi tavaksi allokoida niukkoja resursseja? Ajattele vaikka neuvostojärjestelmää. Lienemme yhtä mieltä, että siellä se ei toiminut. Miksi se sitten toimisi Suomessa? Miten ministeriössä norsunluutornissa istuva virkamies voisi kaikkein parhaiten joka asiassa ymmärtää mikä on parhaaksi ihmisille Hangosta Utsjoelle? Kun resursseja jaetaan keskitetysti, joskus menee liikaa rahaa johonkin tarkoitukseen, joskus ei taas edes välttämätöntä summaa tuottavaan tarkoitukseen.




> Suomen kansalaisilta asuinpaikan sen enempää kuin ammatinkaan valintaa ei ole haluttu estää ja siksi saamme tottua jatkuvaan sisäiseen muuttoliikeeseen. 70-luvulla suunta oli Ruotsiin. Nyt suunta on suurempiin kaupunkeihin mutta jonakin päivänä suunta voi olla toinen. Vain henkilökohtainen taloudellinen tilanne asettaa rajoitteita asuntoa valittaessa, ja nyt kun on ylikuumenemista haaittavissa, olisi valtiovallalla kaikki mahdollisuudet estää kuplan puhkeaminen 1990-luvun tapaan. Se on toinen asia haluaako se estää.


Leivän perässä täällä on aina muutettu. Pohjanmaalta lähdettiin Amerikkaan 1800-luvulla ja usein jäätiin sille tielle. Ei ihmisten muuttoa ole rajoitettu eikä pidäkään rajoittaa, mutta onko valtiovallan tehtävä istua kädet ristissä ja katsoa että jaa tuolla niitä nyt sitten muuttaa, kysymättä onko tämä se mitä ihmiset todella haluavat ja toisaalta onko todella niin, että ainoat vaihtoehdot ovat

1) antaa muuttaa kun nyt näyttävät muuttavan
2) kielletään muuttaminen niin sitten ainakaan ei kukaan muuta?

Kuten sanoin, ei pelkkää rahaa kaatamalla voida mitään seutua pelastaa, mutta on se vähän makaaberia istua vaan käsiensä päällä ja todeta että sammuttakoon viimeinen itse valot ettei tarvitse tästä vaivautua nousemaan. Ensimmäisten merkkien ilmaantuessa julistetaan että "se on ohi nyt, kuopataan vaan tuokin taajama". Vähän kuin heinäkuun kuivilla säillä näkisi keltaisen lehden ja toteaisi, että "jaa se on syksykin tulossa, parasta vetää villatakkia niskaan". Kyynistä, pessimististä ja kylmän opportunistista.

Supistamisen sijaan pitäisi pyrkiä säilyttämään nykyiset toiminnot myös notkahdusten aikana luomassa uskoa tulevaisuuteen, pitää huolta että infra ja koulutus pelaavat, elämän ja yrittämisen edellytyksiä löytyy jne. Jos odotusarvo on, että ensimmäisen notkahduksen tullessa kaikki muukin häipyy saman tien, ei silloin ole uskoa tulevaisuuteen eikä kukaan halua investoida paikkakunnalle, kun se olisi riskisijoitus. Jos tiedetään, että on edes jotain pitkäjänteistä joka on ja pysyy, sen varaan olisi helppo rakentaa kaikkea uutta ja ennemmin tai myöhemmin paremmat ajat koittaisivat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos esim. Tampereella ollaan sitä mieltä, että on kiva juttu että Ryanair lentää Tampereelle ja sen kehitystä halutaan vauhdittaa laajentamalla halpaterminaalia, niin ei siinä kaivata ketään Helsingistä viisastelemaan, ministeriöstä tai muualta, että halpalentäminen sinänsä on epätoivottava ilmiö tai ainakin olisi parempi että lentäisivät Vantaalta eikä Pirkkalasta.


Minä olen ymmärtänyt että ei kukaan halua estää Ryanaisria lentämästä Pirkkalasta. Sitä minä ihmettelen miksi sen pitää toimia jossain parakkiterminaalissa, eikö valtio/ilmailulaitos voisi sen verran joustaa että Ryanin matkustajat saisi käyttää päärakennuksen tiloja koska tuskin se on keltään pois, vai onko se niin vilkkaassa käytössä että ei mahdu? Ei Hki-Vantaallalkaan ole erillistä peltihallia halapyhtiöitä varten, (kun ei ole nääs tilaa minne laittaa sitä). Mun puolesta voisi puolet Suomen halpa- ja charterlennoista hajauttaa että ne lähtisivät muilta kentiltä kuin Vantaalta, koska Vantaan kapasiteetti loppuu kohta taas.




> Jos vaikka sitten Porissa päätettäisiin, että halutaan duoratikka tai paikallisjuna Pori-Kokemäki -rataosalle tai Turussa Naantali-Raisio-Turku-Salo -välille (tms.), maakunnalla pitäisi olla oikeus ostaa liikennöinti halumaltaan raideliikenneoperaattorilta ilman että Helsingistä tullaan viisastelemaan, ettei siellä kuitenkaan ole liikennöinnin edellytyksiä tai riittävää matkustajapohjaa.


Luulen että kivi joka hiertää kantapäässä on VR, eli sen laissa säädetty monopoliasema. Politikot eivät uskalla vapauttaa rautatieliikennettä koska pelkäävät joko että se johtaa Britannian tilanteeseen, tai vähintään että VR voisi ajautua suuriin vaikeuksin, kun se tuottavin osa, Helsingin lähiliikenne siirtyisi kilpailijalle.




> Koulutus on toinen avaintekijä. Jos paikkakunnalta puuttuu tarvittava koulutus, se kuihtuu. Jos taas koulutetaan riittävästi jonkun alan osaajia, kyseisen alan yritystoiminnan syntymisen potentiaali kasvaa. Joko ulkopuolelta tulee yritys joka havaitsee, että täälläpä vilisee juuri heidän kaipaamiaan tyyppejä kylä täynnä ja työskentelevätkin vielä halvalla ja lojaalisti, kun asuminen ei maksa paljon mitään eikä ole liiaksi asti kilpailevia työpaikkoja tai muita huvituksia tarjolla. Jos ulkoa ei tule ketään, ennemmin tai myöhemmin joku kyllästyy ja polkaisee paikallisesti käyntiin liiketoimintaa yrittäjäpohjalta. Markkinat haetaan tarvittaessa jostain muualta, ulkomaita myöten.


Minkä kokoinen kaupungin pitäisi mielestäsi olla että siellä voisi toimia yliopisto tai korkeakoulu? Eivätkö nykyiset (AMK:t mukaanlukien) jo kata hyvin koko Suomen? Eivät läheskään kaikki lähde kouluttautumaan itsensä Stadiin. Onko  se jokin "perinne" että kun kerran iskä tai äiskä on aikoinaan suorittanut maisterin tutkinnon oikein Helsingin yliopistossa niin pojan ja tyttärenkin pitää?

Jos muttotappiopaikkakunnasta tulee jonkun kasvanan yritystoiminnan vuoksi muuttovoittopaikkakunta, niin kyllä silloin asuntojenkin hinnat nouseat. Jos paikkakunta on pieni, asuntoja eikä vältämättä edes kaavoitettuja rakennuskelpoisia tonttejakaan ei ole olenkaan tarvetta vastaamaan, ja ollaan samanlaisesa asuntojen hintakierteessä kuin pk-seudulla, vähän pienemmässä mittakaavassa vain. Grynderit ja maanomistajat taputtavat tietenkin käsiä!




> Jos päätöksiä korkeakoulutuksesta tehtäisiin paikallisesti, olisi maakuntien olisi helpompi luoda vahvoja paikallisia koulutusyksiköitä ja kilpailla sekä keskenään että ulkomaisten akateemisten keskittymien kanssa. Esim. Turussa tai Tampereella monipuolistettaisiin bioalan koulutusta ja tutkimusta sen alasajon sijaan, jolloin elinkeinoelämä ja kansainväliset tutkimuslaitokset seuraisivat perässä. Mihin tässä tarvitaan opetusministeriön korkeakoulupolitiikkaa? Niukkuuden jakamiseen? Tällä hetkellä korkeakoulupolitiikka onnistuu vain varmistamaan, että Helsingin yliopistoa kehitetään suomalaisen korkeakoulujärjestelmän kruununjalokivenä, jota kukaan tai mikään ei ikinä missään saa uhata. Mieluummin lahdataan kokonaisia yliopistoja (ja siinä mukana kaupunkeja) muualla ennen kuin lakkautetaan jokin sellainen koulutusala Helsingin yliopistosta, jonka paras osaaminen ja/tai luontainen sijaintipaikka saattaisi olla muualla maassa.


Maakuntayliopistojen pitäisi erikoistua muuhunkin kuin vain virkamiesten kuten lekureiden ja opettajien valmistamiseen. Tällöin ollaan juuri sellaisessa tilanteessa kuin Kuopiossa että jos valtakunnan lekuritarve vähenee, suljetaan säästösyistä koko tiedekunta, eli puolet koko yliopistosta.  Ei hjuva. Mutta mistä saada opiskelijoita opiskelemaan ja proffia opettamaan jotain muuta kuin lääketiedettä Kuopiossa. Eläinlääkistä on ehdotettu kanssa, mutta ei ole onnistunut. Siinäpä se. Akateemisuus + lande, mahdoton kombinaatio?




> Lyhyesti kaiken tämän voisi tiivistää seuraavaan kysymykseen: Onko keskusjohtoinen päätöksenteko osoittautunut toimivaksi ja optimaaliseksi tavaksi allokoida niukkoja resursseja? Ajattele vaikka neuvostojärjestelmää. Lienemme yhtä mieltä, että siellä se ei toiminut. Miksi se sitten toimisi Suomessa? Miten ministeriössä norsunluutornissa istuva virkamies voisi kaikkein parhaiten joka asiassa ymmärtää mikä on parhaaksi ihmisille Hangosta Utsjoelle? Kun resursseja jaetaan keskitetysti, joskus menee liikaa rahaa johonkin tarkoitukseen, joskus ei taas edes välttämätöntä summaa tuottavaan tarkoitukseen.


Moni Helsingissä istuva virkamies on itse lähtöisin vallan muualta, ja pitää yhteyttä sukulaisiinsa jne. Mutta itse asiaan: Keskusjohtoinen päätöksentekomme kuten muukin yhteiskuntamme on paljolti kopioitu Ruotsista. Ruotsi on ollut pitkiä lähes katkeamattomia kausia saman puolueen johdossa. Suomessa ei ole kovin paljon poikettu heidän linjastaan, vaikka meillä virallisesti hallituksessa saattaa istua 6:kin puoluetta. Referenssinä ruotsalais-suomalaiselle yhteiskunnalle on kuitenkin hyvinvointi josta ei voi muuta kuin arvailla millaista se olisi jos meillä olisi sanotaan vuoden 1945 jälkeen ollut vuoronperään oikeisto-vasemmisto-keskustajohtoisia hallituksia. 

Maantede meillä on taas kuin Venäjällä, molemmat maat ovat suurimmalti osin erittäin harvaan asuttuja, ja ihmiset haluavat mieluiten asua siellä missä ilmasto on siedettävä, missä on teollisuutta, kauppaa, kulttuuria ja muita ihmisiä lähellä, ja maatalousalinkeinot mahdollisia (kaikkialla se ei edes ole). 
Jotta saadaan Siperian kaivannaistuotteeet, öljyt ja metsät hyödynnettyä pitää sinne muuttajille maksaa enemmän kuin suurkaupungeissa asuville. Suomessa ei valitettavasti ole öljyä ja kaivannaisteollisuuden kanssakin on vähän niin ja näin. Pohjoisen metsäalan ammattilaiset elävät sattuneista syistä muutenkin leveämmin kuin maisterit Helsingissä. Matkailu on nouseva ala eikä sen meritystä pidä väheksyä. Ainoa matkaiplun ongelma on sen sesonkipainotteisuus, mutta jokin ratkaisu sillekin pitöisi löytyä. 




> Supistamisen sijaan pitäisi pyrkiä säilyttämään nykyiset toiminnot myös notkahdusten aikana luomassa uskoa tulevaisuuteen, pitää huolta että infra ja koulutus pelaavat, elämän ja yrittämisen edellytyksiä löytyy jne. Jos odotusarvo on, että ensimmäisen notkahduksen tullessa kaikki muukin häipyy saman tien, ei silloin ole uskoa tulevaisuuteen eikä kukaan halua investoida paikkakunnalle, kun se olisi riskisijoitus. Jos tiedetään, että on edes jotain pitkäjänteistä joka on ja pysyy, sen varaan olisi helppo rakentaa kaikkea uutta ja ennemmin tai myöhemmin paremmat ajat koittaisivat.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että infra ja koulutus pelaa Suomesa hyvin, jopa pohjoisessa. Rautateitä on vähemmän mutta ei niitä riesaksi asti ole täällä etelässäkään. Tulevaisuus on paljon valoisampi kuin esim 70-luvulla, kun kaikki muuttivat Ruotsiin ja myös jäivät sinne, ja mun käsitykseni mukaan idässä ja pohjoisessa voisi mennä vielä paremin jos itäraja olisi avonaisempi kuin nyt. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä olen ymmärtänyt että ei kukaan halua estää Ryanaisria lentämästä Pirkkalasta. Sitä minä ihmettelen miksi sen pitää toimia jossain parakkiterminaalissa, eikö valtio/ilmailulaitos voisi sen verran joustaa että Ryanin matkustajat saisi käyttää päärakennuksen tiloja koska tuskin se on keltään pois, vai onko se niin vilkkaassa käytössä että ei mahdu?


Pirkkalassa kysymys on matkustajamaksuista. Ryanair käyttää vanhaa terminaalia 2 (=liimapuupalkeista ja aaltopeltikatosta kyhätty alunperin 1970-luvulla "tilapäiseksi" tarkoitettu pieni parakki), koska sen kanssa on sovittu, että se saa silloin maksaa halvemmat matkustajamaksut. Ei menisi EU-aikana läpi, että jotain yhtiötä suosittaisiin maksuissa ilman että se perustuu palveludifferointiin, mutta tämä on OK.

Ehdotukset siirtää toiminta uuteen terminaaliin 1 tarkoittaisi että maksaisivat samat maksut kuin muut yhtiöt kaikilla Suomen kentillä, niin Pirkkalassa, Vantaalla kuin muualla. (Ja jos Ryanair siityisi T1:een, niin kyllä sekin saataisiin täyteen aika pian niillä matkustajamäärillä, vaikka tilaa onkin paremmin kuin T2:ssa. T1 on optimoitu 2-3 samanaikaisen potkurikoneen tarpeisiin joten 2-3 Boeing 737:aa aiheuttaisi tungosta turvatarkastuksessa, turvatarkastuksen jälkeisissä odotustiloissa ja matkatavarahallissa sekä pulaa lähtöselvitystiskeistä.)

Universalistinen monopolivastaus on, että pitää maksaa sama hinta joka paikassa. Voi vain olla että tällöin Ryanair ei olisi niin kovin kiinnostunut lentämään Suomeen. Pirkanmaan kannalta on erittäin hyvä asia, että ne lentävät Pirkkalaan ja siksi paikallisesti katsottuna on järjetöntä pelkästään tuollaisen tariffiasian vuoksi ajaa niitä pois. Jokainen matkustaja tuo kuitenkin maakuntaan (toki suuri osa myös sen ulkopuolelle, jopa Helsingin seudulle) matkailueuroja sen verran, että tuollainen 1,5 miljoonan parakinlaajennus on siihen nähden ihan pikkurahaa.

Konflikti tulee siitä, että vaikka Pirkkalan lentoasema sijaitsee Pirkanmaalla ja sen vaikutus on suurin juuri Pirkanmaalla, siihen liittyvät asiat päätetään Finavian pääkonttorissa Vantaalla, jolloin tällainen paikallinen vaikuttavuus sivuutetaan kylmästi.

Ulkopuolinen saattaa pitää tällaisia asioita aivan toisarvoisina, mutta mitä pienemmästä paikkakunnasta on kyse, sen enemmän sen kohtalo riippuu juuri tällaisista pikkuasioista. Toki Tampere ei kuole vaikka Ryanair lähtisikin, mutta kiistatta tilanne on parempi kun se lentää. Se luo tavoitettavuutta ja houkuttavuutta koko lentoaseman vaikutusalueelle. Joku pienempi kaupunki saattaa jopa oikeasti kuolla, jos sen infraa ei kehitetä oikealla tavalla (tapa ratkaisee eniten, ei välttämättä eurojen määrä).




> Luulen että kivi joka hiertää kantapäässä on VR, eli sen laissa säädetty monopoliasema. Politikot eivät uskalla vapauttaa rautatieliikennettä koska pelkäävät joko että se johtaa Britannian tilanteeseen, tai vähintään että VR voisi ajautua suuriin vaikeuksin, kun se tuottavin osa, Helsingin lähiliikenne siirtyisi kilpailijalle.


Tästähän on keskusteltu ennenkin, poliitikot ovat väärin informoituja. Ja toisaalta jos VR halutaan pitää monopolina, niin sitten sillä pitäisi olla ulkoa säädetty yleisen palvelun velvoite. Valtion monopoli + voittoa tavoitteleva liiketoiminta eivät sovi yhteen. Miten muuten se vahingoittaisi VR:ää jos sellaiset reitit annettaisiin vapaaseen kilpailuun, joista VR ei ole kiinnostunut?




> Minkä kokoinen kaupungin pitäisi mielestäsi olla että siellä voisi toimia yliopisto tai korkeakoulu? Eivätkö nykyiset (AMK:t mukaanlukien) jo kata hyvin koko Suomen? Eivät läheskään kaikki lähde kouluttautumaan itsensä Stadiin. Onko  se jokin "perinne" että kun kerran iskä tai äiskä on aikoinaan suorittanut maisterin tutkinnon oikein Helsingin yliopistossa niin pojan ja tyttärenkin pitää?


Myönnän, että itse en olisi laajentamassa verkkoa. Nykyiset yliopistopaikkakunnat muodostavat hyvän valtakunnallisen verkoston ja ennen kaikkea sitä pitäisi vahvistaa. AMK:eja saattaa olla jopa liikaa. Miten yhtäkkiä opistotason koulutuksesta kuoriutui korkeakoulutason koulutusta? Mutta tässä täytyy tunnustaa oma rajoittuneisuutensa: jos (hypoteettisesti puhuen) minusta joku Kajaanin AMK saattaisi vaikuttaa turhalta, voi olla että paikallisesti siitä oltaisiin vahvasti eri mieltä. Jotenkin tuntuu siltä, että ongelma on siinä, että kun koulutusta kehitetään valtiovetoisesti, silloin yritetään saada mahdollisimman paljon kaikkea vaikkei oikeasti tarvittaisikaan. Jos sitä kehitettäisiin paikallisvetoisesti, olisi pakko priorisoida ne alat joita todella halutaan kehittää. Myönnän myös, etten tunne AMK-hallintoa riittävästi lausuakseni siitä lopullisia mielipiteitä: käsittääkseni huomattava osa on paikallisesti ylläpidettyjä, mutta epäilen että valtionosuudet vaikuttavat kuitenkin taustalla. Ehkä joku tietää paremmin tästä?




> Maakuntayliopistojen pitäisi erikoistua muuhunkin kuin vain virkamiesten kuten lekureiden ja opettajien valmistamiseen. Tällöin ollaan juuri sellaisessa tilanteessa kuin Kuopiossa että jos valtakunnan lekuritarve vähenee, suljetaan säästösyistä koko tiedekunta, eli puolet koko yliopistosta.  Ei hjuva. Mutta mistä saada opiskelijoita opiskelemaan ja proffia opettamaan jotain muuta kuin lääketiedettä Kuopiossa. Eläinlääkistä on ehdotettu kanssa, mutta ei ole onnistunut. Siinäpä se. Akateemisuus + lande, mahdoton kombinaatio?


Olet tavallaan oikeassa mielestäni. Pitäisi kouluttaa laaja-alaisesti eri alojen osaajia. Tosin hammaslääketieteessä kyse oli siitä että ensin arvioitiin väärin valtakunnallinen hammaslääkärien tarve, likvidoitiin Kuopion koulutus ja sitten havaittiin että pula on akuutti. Keskusjohtoisen virkakoneiston virhepäätös? Kyllä eläinlääketieteellisen siirto olisi onnistunut, mutta se peruttiin kun tuli niin hirveä napina nykyiseltä henkilöstöltä. Siksi se peruttiin. Jos olisi siirretty kuitenkin, niin osa olisi muuttanut mukana ja napissut muutaman vuoden ja pieni osa olisi ehkä lyönyt hanskat tiskiin. Mutta muutaman vuoden päästä olisi tiedekunta ollut pystyssä Kuopiossa. Kyllä avoimiin akateemisiin virkoihin aina sen verran hakijoita on, jos ei muuta niin ulkomailta. Eli kyse oli vain siitä, että priorisoitiin sen hetkisen henkilökunnan lyhyen aikavälin intressi tärkeämmäksi kuin pitkän aikavälin strateginen maakunnallistaminen. Jos ei olisi lakkautettu Helsingin koulutusta vaan laajennettu Kuopioon, veikkaan kukaan ei olisi valittanut ja virat olisi täytetty hetkessä. Eli se siitä väitteestä että akateemisuus + "lande" eivät sovi yhteen. Kyllä sopivat, mutta intressiristiriidat yritetään aina pukea johonkin tuollaiseen stereotyyppiseen väitteeseen, jotta ne kuulostaisivat vähemmän raadollisilta.




> Maantede meillä on taas kuin Venäjällä, molemmat maat ovat suurimmalti osin erittäin harvaan asuttuja, ja ihmiset haluavat mieluiten asua siellä missä ilmasto on siedettävä, missä on teollisuutta, kauppaa, kulttuuria ja muita ihmisiä lähellä, ja maatalousalinkeinot mahdollisia (kaikkialla se ei edes ole). [...] Mulla on sellainen käsitys että infra ja koulutus pelaa Suomesa hyvin, jopa pohjoisessa. Rautateitä on vähemmän mutta ei niitä riesaksi asti ole täällä etelässäkään. Tulevaisuus on paljon valoisampi kuin esim 70-luvulla, kun kaikki muuttivat Ruotsiin ja myös jäivät sinne, ja mun käsitykseni mukaan idässä ja pohjoisessa voisi mennä vielä paremin jos itäraja olisi avonaisempi kuin nyt.


Ei tämä ihan Venäjä ole. Venäjällä suuruus ja autius ovat ihan omaa luokkaansa, samoin luonnonolot. Pohjois-Suomikin on vielä yllättävän leuto paikka verrattuna Siperiaan eivätkä siellä asuvat valita ainakaan ilmastosta ja siksi halua sieltä muuttaa pois. Hyvillä (raide)liikenneyhteyksillä Suomi voitaisiin pitää varsin hyvin koossa elinolosuhteiltaan: joka paikkaan pääsee matkustamaan alle päivässä lentämättäkin. Toki jos pohjoisessa raja olisi matalampi kaupankäynnin kannalta siellä olisi varsin hyvät olosuhteet rajakaupalle Venäjän suuntaan. Tai itse asiassa tätähän ne sanovat, mutta RHK ja valtio eivät suhtaudu esim. Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi-Salla -rataan kehitettävänä rataosuutena, ainakaan kovin tosissaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Universalistinen monopolivastaus on, että pitää maksaa sama hinta joka paikassa. Voi vain olla että tällöin Ryanair ei olisi niin kovin kiinnostunut lentämään Suomeen. Pirkanmaan kannalta on erittäin hyvä asia, että ne lentävät Pirkkalaan ja siksi paikallisesti katsottuna on järjetöntä pelkästään tuollaisen tariffiasian vuoksi ajaa niitä pois. Jokainen matkustaja tuo kuitenkin maakuntaan (toki suuri osa myös sen ulkopuolelle, jopa Helsingin seudulle) matkailueuroja sen verran, että tuollainen 1,5 miljoonan parakinlaajennus on siihen nähden ihan pikkurahaa.


Ryanairin pitäisi silloin maksaa itse oman terminaalinsa jos he eivät halua käyttää ykkösterminaalia. Tarvitseeko todellinen halpalento joka lentää Schengen-alueen sisällä mitään terminaalia ylipäänsä, voisivatko matkustajat suoraan kävellä koneeseen parkkipaikalta tai tulla bussilla sen viereen? Eihän kaikilla kaukoliikenteenkaan rautatieasemilla ole lämmintä odotustilaa nykyään. 




> Tästähän on keskusteltu ennenkin, poliitikot ovat väärin informoituja. Ja toisaalta jos VR halutaan pitää monopolina, niin sitten sillä pitäisi olla ulkoa säädetty yleisen palvelun velvoite. Valtion monopoli + voittoa tavoitteleva liiketoiminta eivät sovi yhteen. Miten muuten se vahingoittaisi VR:ää jos sellaiset reitit annettaisiin vapaaseen kilpailuun, joista VR ei ole kiinnostunut?


Väärin informoitukja, tai sitten pelkäävät seurauksia että YTV alkaa heti kilpailuttaa Helsingin lähiliikenteen, jos heillä on valtakunnan lainsääädännön mukaan juridisesti oikeus siihen. Yhdessä ja samassa valtiossa on vain olemassa monopoli tai vapaa kilpailu aloittain, ei mitään välimuotoa sulle toi mulle toi. 




> Eli se siitä väitteestä että akateemisuus + "lande" eivät sovi yhteen. Kyllä sopivat, mutta intressiristiriidat yritetään aina pukea johonkin tuollaiseen stereotyyppiseen väitteeseen, jotta ne kuulostaisivat vähemmän raadollisilta.


Juuri sehän kuulostaa raadolliselta ettei akateemisuus + lande muka sovi yhteen. Olen itse opiskellut Lappenrannasa joten jos akateemisuus sopii sinne niin se sopii Kuopioonkin. Elukkalekureiden nuiva suhtautuminen Savon pääkaupunkiin todella ihmetyttää. 




> Pohjois-Suomikin on vielä yllättävän leuto paikka verrattuna Siperiaan eivätkä siellä asuvat valita ainakaan ilmastosta ja siksi halua sieltä muuttaa pois.


Naruskassa pakkasennätys -57? Ja pimeää koko joulukuun. Jos paikalliset viihtyvät niin muita on vaikeampi houkutella. 




> Hyvillä (raide)liikenneyhteyksillä Suomi voitaisiin pitää varsin hyvin koossa elinolosuhteiltaan: joka paikkaan pääsee matkustamaan alle päivässä lentämättäkin. Toki jos pohjoisessa raja olisi matalampi kaupankäynnin kannalta siellä olisi varsin hyvät olosuhteet rajakaupalle Venäjän suuntaan. Tai itse asiassa tätähän ne sanovat, mutta RHK ja valtio eivät suhtaudu esim. Rovaniemi-Kemijärvi-Salla -rataan kehitettävänä rataosuutena, ainakaan kovin tosissaan.


Näkisin enemmän ongelmana tulevaisuudessa että Suomesta ei pääse pois muulla tavoin kuin lentämällä yhdessä päivässä kuin Tukholmaan, Tallinnaan, Pietariin ja nippa nappa Moskovaan ja Riikaan. Ehdotuksesta nopeasta rautatieyhteydestä Tallinnasta Berliiniin esim ei kukaan ole vakavissaan kiinnostunut. Vaikka tiedetään lentoliikenteen vaikutukset ilmastonmuutokseen ja riippuvuuden fossiilisista polttoaineista. 

Jotta suurnopeusjunat edes Venäjälle alkaisi kannattaa pitäisi edes lyhyehkölle turistimatkalle päästä ilman viisumia. Mitä Sallan/Kuolan alueeseen tulee niin sama juttu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Eli se siitä väitteestä että akateemisuus + "lande" eivät sovi yhteen. Kyllä sopivat, mutta intressiristiriidat yritetään aina pukea johonkin tuollaiseen stereotyyppiseen väitteeseen, jotta ne kuulostaisivat vähemmän raadollisilta.


Ikävä kyllä vaan kaikki tutkimukset osoittavat, että pienempien "maaseutuyliopistojen"(Vaasa, Rovaniemi, Lappeenranta ja Joensuu) tieteellinen taso on yleensä jotain huonon ja ala-arvoisen väliltä. Toki nuo ovat myös niin pieniä, ettei mitään kunnollista tieteellistä yhteisökään voi syntyä.

Eivät Suomen ykkösyliopistotkaan mitään maailman huippuja ole, mutta huonoimmissa yliopistoissa jo muutaman viitteen saaneet artikkelit ovat usein tiukassa.

Kyllä yliopistot on syytä sijoittaa sinne, missä edellytyksiä tutkimukselle ja valmistuville työmarkkinoita opiskelupaikkakunnalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Naruskassa pakkasennätys -57? Ja pimeää koko joulukuun. Jos paikalliset viihtyvät niin muita on vaikeampi houkutella.


Tietysti Naruska ei ole sama kuin esim. Kuopio, Oulu tai Kajaani, joissa viihtyy kohtuullisesti ulkomaalainenkin jos opiskelee tai on töissä yliopistolla tai suuren monikansallisen yrityksen tuotekehityskeskuksessa. (Kaikki eivät tietysti viihdy, mutta osa ulkomaalaisista ihmettelee aina miten suomalaiset hämmästelevät miten he voivat tulla tänne, varsinkaan muualle kuin Helsinkiin.) Ehkä vähän väärin yleistää koko Pohjois-Suomi Lapin pakkasennätysten mukaan...?




> Näkisin enemmän ongelmana tulevaisuudessa että Suomesta ei pääse pois muulla tavoin kuin lentämällä yhdessä päivässä kuin Tukholmaan, Tallinnaan, Pietariin ja nippa nappa Moskovaan ja Riikaan. Ehdotuksesta nopeasta rautatieyhteydestä Tallinnasta Berliiniin esim ei kukaan ole vakavissaan kiinnostunut. Vaikka tiedetään lentoliikenteen vaikutukset ilmastonmuutokseen ja riippuvuuden fossiilisista polttoaineista. 
> 
> Jotta suurnopeusjunat edes Venäjälle alkaisi kannattaa pitäisi edes lyhyehkölle turistimatkalle päästä ilman viisumia. Mitä Sallan/Kuolan alueeseen tulee niin sama juttu.


Jaamme saman huolen. Minusta suurnopeusjuna juuri kuvailemallesi Helsinki-Tallinna-Varsova-Beliini -reitille olisi erittäin tärkeä ajatellen tulevaisuuden oloja. Vielä jos aloitettaisiin reitti vaikka Rovaniemeltä (josta reittiä Oulu-Seinäjoki-Tampere Helsinkiin) ja jatkettaisiin esim. Brysseliin, Pariisiin tai Lontooseen (tai jopa Barcelonaan, Madridiin tai Sevillaan?) saataisiin aikaan todellinen Lapland Express.  :Very Happy:  Matka kestäisi kyllä aika pitkään, mutta junassa onneksi voi liikkua, viihtyä ja työskennellä ihan eri tyyliin kuin lentokoneessa. Langattomat yhteydet kuntoon, kunnollinen ravintolavaunu yms., niin johan kelpaisi matkustaa.

----------


## petteri

> Tietysti Naruska ei ole sama kuin esim. Kuopio, Oulu tai Kajaani, joissa viihtyy kohtuullisesti ulkomaalainenkin jos opiskelee tai on töissä yliopistolla tai suuren monikansallisen yrityksen tuotekehityskeskuksessa.


Viihtyy Kajaanissa.... No ei ainakaan pidä olla liian korkeat vaatimukset palveluille. Niinkuin vaikka, että sunnuntaina voisi syödä muuallakin ulkona kuin Mäkkärillä, Hesessä, Kotipizzassa, Kebab-pizzeriassa tai Neste Kainuun Portissa.

Vaikka kuka nyt haluaisi esimerkiksi käydä _sunnuntaina_ hyvässä ravintolassa syömässä. Tuohan on jo tosi eksoottinen tarve.

Vaikka Kainuussa varmaan viihtyy, jos on paljon luonnossa liikkumiseen liittyviä harrastuksia. Tai ei muuten kaipaa kaupungin palveluja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viihtyy Kajaanissa.... No ei ainakaan pidä olla liian korkeat vaatimukset palveluille. Niinkuin vaikka, että sunnuntaina voisi syödä muuallakin ulkona kuin Mäkkärillä, Hesessä, Kotipizzassa, Kebab-pizzeriassa tai Neste Kainuun Portissa.
> 
> Vaikka kuka nyt haluaisi esimerkiksi käydä _sunnuntaina_ hyvässä ravintolassa syömässä. Tuohan on jo tosi eksoottinen tarve.


Toivottavasti tilanne on nykyisin parempi, mutta silloin kun opiskelin Lappeenrannassa 80-luvulla, niin ulkomaalainen ainakin talvisaikaan oli jo nähtävyys, jota mentiin varta vasten katsomaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Viihtyy Kajaanissa.... No ei ainakaan pidä olla liian korkeat vaatimukset palveluille. Niinkuin vaikka, että sunnuntaina voisi syödä muuallakin ulkona kuin Mäkkärillä, Hesessä, Kotipizzassa, Kebab-pizzeriassa tai Neste Kainuun Portissa.


Pointtini liittyi ilmastoon eli siihen että muualla Suomessa olisi kylmä kuin Naruskassa kaamosaikaan. Ilmasto ei ole este ulkomaalaisten tai suomalaisten asua muualla kuin etelärannikolla, joten sitä ei pidä käyttää tekosyynä.

Vähän kärjistin kyllä. Oulusta tiedän faktana, että siellä on ihan riittämiin ulkomaalaisia ja ne jotka sinne ovat päätyneet varmaan pääosin viihtyvätkin siellä, muutenhan lähtisivät pois. Tampereella on ulkomaalaisia vielä enemmän ja ne joita itse tiedän viihtyvät käsittääkseni kohtuullisen mukavasti (joukossa myös niitä ulkomaisia tutkijoita, jotka helsinkiläisten mukaan eivät mitenkään voi asettua muualle kuin Helsinkiin). En näe miksi Kuopiokaan ei pystyisi houkuttamaan ulkomaisia tutkijoita, jos siellä olisi vaikka se eläinlääketieteellinen (tavallinen lääkishän siellä on ja siellä käsittääkseni tehdään ihan riittävän kovatasoista tutkimusta).

Pointti on, että jos vaikka sinne Kajaaniin joku ulkomaalainen eksyisi töihin, niin viimeinen asia mitä hän kaipaa on, että joku tulee sanomaan, että tuohan on mahdotonta, että sinä tänne olet tullut. Erityisesti tosin tämä pätee Suomen suuriin Helsingin ulkopuolisiin yliopistokaupunkeihin. Varsinkin akateemisessa tutkimuksessa henkilöstö on kohtuullisen mobiilia. Maailmassa saattaa olla vain muutama paikka, joissa tutkitaan jotain hyvin spesifistä tutkimusaluetta. Jos tuollainen tutkimusyksikkö sattuu nyt sijaitsemaan vaikka Joensuun yliopistossa, niin sinne kyllä saadaan sen alan huippuasiantuntijoita, jos yksikkö on muuten riittävän hyvässä maineessa ja hyvin resursoitu. Siinä ei silloin vaa'assa paina Helsingin huvitukset ensisijaisesti. Ja pienemmässä kaupungissa huippuyksiköiden positiivinen vaikutus ympäristöönsä on suhteellisesti paljon suurempi kuin Helsingissä.

Toinen puoli asiaa on se, että tällaisia vahvoja, hyvin resursoituja yksiköitä ei ole mielellään perustettu Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Joskus sellaisia on syntynyt vahingossa, ja silloin aina alkaa avainhenkilöiden houkuttelu siirtymään Helsinkiin. Muistikuvissa on mm. yksi tapaus, jossa omapäinen professori rakensi Turkuun vahvan tutkimusyksikön omalla erikoisalallaan, itse asiassa laatuaan ainoan Suomessa. Kuuleman mukaan häntä tavan takaa houkuteltiin siirtymään Helsinkiin, mutta itsepäinen kun oli, ei ikinä siirtynyt.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ikävä kyllä vaan kaikki tutkimukset osoittavat, että pienempien "maaseutuyliopistojen"(Vaasa, Rovaniemi, Lappeenranta ja Joensuu) tieteellinen taso on yleensä jotain huonon ja ala-arvoisen väliltä. Toki nuo ovat myös niin pieniä, ettei mitään kunnollista tieteellistä yhteisökään voi syntyä.


Olisi kyllä kiva kuulla, mistä tuo väite on peräisin. Omien kokemusteni mukaan silkkaa huuhaata. Jos tarkoitat sitä kuuluisaa Shanghain listaa, niin siinä ei ole mitenkään painotettu yliopistojen kokoa, joten pienten yliopistojen saavutukset eivät näy. Jos koko Suomi laskettaisiin yhdeksi yliopistoksi, niin sijoituksemme olisi 10. Nyt Helsinki taisi hätäiseen ylittää satasen sijoituksen. Yksistään tämä fakta todistaa, että huomattava osa merkittävästä  tutkimustoiminnasta tapahtuu maakunnissa. Tutkimuksen laatu on päinvastoin aivan keskeinen huolenaihe maakuntayliopistoissa. Kuten oman laitokseni eräs professori sanoi että Joensuussa ei ole varaa päästää läpi yhtään ainoaa heikkotasoista väitöstä, koska sen yhden väitöksen myötä Joensuun maine on iäksi mennyt. Tämä jatkuva tarve todistaa ja oikeuttaa oma olemassaolo on toiminut tosiasiassa suurena motivoijana. Maakuntasarjassa kansainvälinen yhteistyö on aivan välttämätöntä ja verkostot ovat yleensä erinomaisia. Maakuntayliopistoa yleensä luonnehtii muutama tutkimusyksikkö, joka on alallaan maailman kärkeä. (Joensuusta vaikka Bysantin tutkimus ja Optiikka)

Ja koosta vielä. Kun katsotaan maailman parhaita yliopistoja, niin niiden opiskelijamäärät ovat yleensä välillä 6000 - 10 000. Joensuussa opiskelijoita on 6000, Kuopiossa 4000. Helsingissä taisi olla yli 30000. Maailman mittakaavassa tuollainen yliopisto olisi lähinnä virkamiestehdas. Ja kaupunkien koosta vielä. Jenkkilässä yksi kuudesta parhaasta ja perinteikkäimmästä yliopistoista (Ivy League) on Corneill, joka sijaitsee 30 000 asukkaan Itichassa, New Yorkin osavaltion pohjoisimmassa nurkassa, josta on satojen kilometrien matka lähimpiin suurkaupunkeihin.

Jos Kuopiossa haluaa käydä syömässä, niin suosittelen vaikka gourmee -paikkaa Musta Lammas, mikä on voittanut useita palkintoja. Vähän tavanomaisempaa, mutta hyvää ruokaa tarjoaa Isä Camillo, joka on hauskasti Suomen Pankin vanhassa haarakonttorissa. Vanha kassaholvi toimii kabinettina ja terassi on erinomainen. Paikallisempia herkkuja saa maankuulusta muikkuravintola Sammosta. Lounastaa kannattaa Introssa, joka on bar & kitchen -tyyppinen paikka.

Yleensä homma menee niin, että kun paikkakunnalle saadaan akateemisesti koulutettuja, niin heitä kiinostavat palvelutkin tulevat. Kulttuurielämääkin on. Siitä ei vain koskaan kirjoiteta valtakunnallisissa medioissa vaikka kyseessä olisi suomalaisittain ainutlaatuisia tapahtumia. Tiedän kyllä esimerkkejä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Viihtyy Kajaanissa.... No ei ainakaan pidä olla liian korkeat vaatimukset palveluille. Niinkuin vaikka, että sunnuntaina voisi syödä muuallakin ulkona kuin Mäkkärillä, Hesessä, Kotipizzassa, Kebab-pizzeriassa tai Neste Kainuun Portissa.
> 
> Vaikka kuka nyt haluaisi esimerkiksi käydä _sunnuntaina_ hyvässä ravintolassa syömässä. Tuohan on jo tosi eksoottinen tarve.


En tunne Kajaania tarkasti vaikka viime kesänä tulikin pysähdyttyä ohi kulkiessa. Väitteesi ravintolapalvelujen totaalisesta puuttumisesta sunnuntaisin jäi kuitenkin vaivaamaan.

Tästä lähteestä:
http://www.kajaani.fi/modules/page/s...~kajaani06.asp
paljastuu, että ainakin espanjalaistyylinen ravintola Torero on auki sunnuntaisin, samoin Rosso. Lisäksi saa kiinalaista (Golden Dragon) ja nuo mainitut pizzat ja purilaiset. Tuon kokoisessa kaupungissa kysyntä sunnuntaisin lienee aika pientä, mutta löytyi nyt ainakin jotain.  :Very Happy:  

Toisaalta hypoteettinen ulkomaalaisemme -- monen muun kohtalotoverinsa tyyliin -- varmaan kokkailisi mieluummin itse joka tapauksessa, ottaen huomioon keskiverron suomalaisen ravintolan hinta- ja laatutason. Tosin tämä ongelma koskee koko maata (myös Helsinkiä): yritäpä saada jostain naudan ulkofilepihvi tai ankan rintafile paistettuna oikeaan kypsyysasteeseen ja maustettuna ilman soijaa tai valkosipulia niin ei onnistu kuin todella harvoin. Tarkemmalla utelulla paljastuu, että nk. hyvissäkin paikoissa lihat tulevat usein valmiiksi marinoituina jossain teollisessa liemessä, jonka kymmenet aromit sekoittuvat mauttomaksi, neutraaliksi mutta hyvin allergisoivaksi kokonaisuudeksi.  :Frown:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tutkimuksen laatu on päinvastoin aivan keskeinen huolenaihe maakuntayliopistoissa. Kuten oman laitokseni eräs professori sanoi että Joensuussa ei ole varaa päästää läpi yhtään ainoaa heikkotasoista väitöstä, koska sen yhden väitöksen myötä Joensuun maine on iäksi mennyt. Tämä jatkuva tarve todistaa ja oikeuttaa oma olemassaolo on toiminut tosiasiassa suurena motivoijana. Maakuntasarjassa kansainvälinen yhteistyö on aivan välttämätöntä ja verkostot ovat yleensä erinomaisia.


Tämä on hyvin totta. Jatkuva kova yrittäminen näkyy mihin tahansa maakuntayliopistoissa katsookin. Jo tutkintovaatimuksetkin ovat usein kovemmiksi kirjoitetut. Opiskelijavaihto pitää huolen siitä, että kansainväliset vaikutteet kulkevat eikä voida tuudittautua mihinkään kuviteltuun erinomaisuuteen.

Itse opiskelin Turussa ja ainakin omassa korkeakoulussani hyvin korkea prosentti kaikista opiskelijoista kävi jo tuolloin 1990-luvulla ulkomailla vaihdossa, kuten itsekin. Tulijoita Suomeen päin oli vielä enemmän. Samoin on Tampereella: Tampereen yliopistoon olisi enemmän ulkomaisia vaihtareita tulossa kuin löytyy omia opiskelijoita lähtemään ulkomaille. Jos yliopisto olisi rupusarjaa, ei tällaista ilmiötä olisi kun sana kiertäisi.

Ulkomailla huomasi myös sen, että vaikka olin vaihdossa alallansa Ranskan 5. parhaaksi luokitellussa korkeakoulussa (joita yhteensä lienee joitakin kymmeniä, ja nyt siis puhumme korkeakouluista joihin on esikarsinta toisin kuin sikäläisiin yliopistoihin joihin kaikki pääsevät sisään), Suomessa kotikorkeakoulussa oli silti tieteellisesti arvioituna parempi taso. Jos jotain puutteita Suomen päästä haluaa hakea, niin suhteessa täällä ollaan vähemmän käytännöllisiä, mutta tämäkin pätee Suomeen joka paikassa tällä alalla, kaupungista riippumatta.




> Yleensä homma menee niin, että kun paikkakunnalle saadaan akateemisesti koulutettuja, niin heitä kiinostavat palvelutkin tulevat. Kulttuurielämääkin on. Siitä ei vain koskaan kirjoiteta valtakunnallisissa medioissa vaikka kyseessä olisi suomalaisittain ainutlaatuisia tapahtumia. Tiedän kyllä esimerkkejä.


Jälleen kerran veit sanat suustani. Hesari hyvin harvoin kirjoittaa esim. taidenäyttelystä tai teatterikappaleesta muualla Suomessa. No, ehkä joskus jotain, mutta riippuu vähän miten aluetoimittajan kiireet antavat myöten.

Silti esimerkiksi Tampereella tehdään todella paljon teatteria, joka ei laadultaan taatusti jää jälkeen helsinkiläisestä. Tampereen taidemuseo ja museokeskus Vapriikki ovat onnistuneet järjestämään näyttelyn toisensa perään jonka veroisia ei ole Helsingissä nähty, viimeksi Fabergé-näyttely viime kesänä (samoin kuin häikäisevä Akseli Gallén-Kallela -näyttely) ja sitä ennen on aikaisempina vuosina ollut Antiikin aarteita Habsburgien hovista, Egyptin muumioita ja kaikkea todella upeaa.

Tänä keväänä Tampereen ooppera esittää Verdin Aidan. Sen jälkeen Tampere-talossa vierailee itävaltalainen orkesteri esittämässä Johann Straussin Wieniläisen gaalakonsertin. Vuotuisen suuren filosofiatapahtuman jälkeen on vuorossa Estonia-teatterin operettivierailu, jossa esittävät Franz Lehárin Iloisen lesken (viimeksi esittänyt Tampereen Työväen Teatteri muutama vuosi sitten). Ja tässä vain otteita hengästyttävästä tarjonnasta.

Myös Turussa ja monessa muussa maakuntakaupungissa on vireä kulttuurielämä, josta ei Kehä III:n sisäpuolella tiedetä juuri mitään. Mielikuvat syntyvät puhtaasti Hesarin kulttuurisivujen ja YLE:n TV-uutistoimituksen valintojen pohjalta, ja molemmat ovat hyvin Helsinki-keskeisiä.

----------


## Compact

> Tuon kokoisessa kaupungissa kysyntä sunnuntaisin lienee aika pientä, mutta löytyi nyt ainakin jotain.


Tässä listaa Kajjaanin kuppiloista

----------


## kemkim

Jos suomalaisia keskitetään suuriin kaupunkeihin Helsinkiin, Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun, niin tyhjenevät syrjäseudut eivät jää asumattomiksi, sillä sieltä voidaan lahjoittaa esim. pakolaisille ja asunnottomille ilmaisia asuntoja. Syrjäseudut saisivat lisää elinvoimaa, kun tulisi uutta verta paikan päälle. Voisi olla jopa joku pieni kunta, jonka kukaan asukas ei olisi vaaleaihoinen. Jokin aika sitten luin lehdestä, kuinka Itä-Suomessa maanviljelijät ottavat tiloilleen venäläisiä emäntiä sankoin joukoin, kun suomalaisnaiset eivät sinne tule. Rajaseutujen kouluissa harkitaan B-ruotsin vaihtamista venäjään, koska ulkomaalaistaustaisia lapsia on Itä-Helsinkiin verrattavissa olevia prosenttimääriä ja enemmänkin. Tulisi luoda myös syrjäytyneille porkkanoita muuttaa syrjäseuduille, irtautuminen viinaan menevistä kavereista voisi tehdä hyvää ja yksinäiset ovat yhtä yksinäisiä Helsingissä tai maaseudulla.

Olen tainnut joskus laittaa nämä linkit, mutta näen tämän ilmiön suureksi osaksi positiivisena vaikka kunnanisät eivät tykkää:
http://suomi24.pp.fi/talletukset/paluupuro.htm
http://suomi24.pp.fi/talletukset/luodinreiat.htm

----------


## Teme444

> Vaasan moottoritie, Kuopion moottoritie, Imatran moottoritie.


Noista tiedän kunnolla vain Imatran moottoritien. Siinä kävin vähän kuten Jyväskylä-Vaajakoski-moottoritiessä. Ei tosin samasta syystä, vaan kiitos oli tielaitoksen. Sen moottoritien piti paitsi olla ohtusväylä, niin sen piti yhdistää Lappeenranta ja Imatra. Sinänsä tarvetta olisi onhan ko. 40 km pätkällä liki 100´000 asukasta ja tieosuus on yksi suomen tiheimmista raskaan (kumipyöräliikenteen) osuuksista.




> Lappeenrantaan ja Imatrallekin junat ovat pääosin ostoliikennettä, samoin lennot.


Imatralle ei olla tietääkseni ikinä lennetty kaupallisia lentoja. Lappeenrantaan on taidetty lentää ilman yhteiskunnan tukea, vaikka lennot on nyttemmin kaiketi kannattamattomana lopetettu. Imatralle asti liikenne on tietääkseni ollut kannattavaa, eikä tietääkseni Imatralle jäävät junat ole olleet ostoliikennettä. Sen sijaan sieltä jatkavat junat ovat liekkö pääteasema sitten Joensuu, ellen väärin muista.




> Bussivuoroja supistetaan joka vuosi. Joensuun juna on kannattamaton, mutta lennot kannattavat ainakin toistaiseksi. Joensuussa oli tätä teollisuustuotantoakin, olikohan se Perlos, sekin kuulemma oli yhteiskunnan tukemaa. Itä-Suomi on kokonaisuudessaan vaikeaa aluetta, ei se pärjäisi ilman yhteiskunnan tukiaisia. Kunnatkin nauttivat valtion harkinnanvaraista avustusta (=kuntien toimeentulotukea), etteivät menisi konkurssiin.


Tuo taitaa olla tilanne kaiketi 9 kunnassa 10:stä. Itä suomi ei tässä kohtaan ole mitenkään poikkeavaa aluetta. Heikoimmin taitaa mennä Lappissa noin yleisesti ottaen. Toisaalta itäsuomi koostuu aikaslailla erilaisista alueista. Siinä kun Kotka on Suomen merkittävinsatama, Kouvola suurin rataliikenteen solmu ja TSR läntinen pääte, Imatra_Lappeenranta alue, joka on Suomen suurin paperiteollisuus keskittymä ja huomattava logistinen keskus on mukana joitan Mikkelin Savonlinnan tai Kajaanin kaltaisia enemmän tai vähemmän keskenkasvuisia yhden taphtuman tai elinkeinon ympärille rakentuneita yhteisöjä.

----------


## kemkim

> Imatralle asti liikenne on tietääkseni ollut kannattavaa, eikä tietääkseni Imatralle jäävät junat ole olleet ostoliikennettä. Sen sijaan sieltä jatkavat junat ovat liekkö pääteasema sitten Joensuu, ellen väärin muista.


Tämän olettaisi näkyvän jotenkin junatarjonnassa. Imatralle on yksi juna enemmän, kuin Joensuuhun. Jos liikenne Imatralle asti on kannattavaa, niin olettaisi sinne myös liikennöitävän enemmän junia. Onhan tehotonta ajaa junaa täysin kuormitettuna Lahteen, melko täyteen kuormitettuna Kouvolaan, ihan hyvin kuormitettuna Imatralle, mutta vajaana Joensuuhun. 

Yhden vähiten kuormitetun Joensuun-junan voisi pätkäistä ja korvata se kahdella Imatran-vuorolla, ellei kokonaan uusia vuoroja Imatralle haluta perustaa. Perustelen tätä sillä, että Joensuusta on jo lentoyhteys Helsinkiin, bussiyhteyksiä eri puolille ja junayhteyksiä Pieksämäen kautta. Radan varren pikkukaupungit Imatran ja Joensuun välillä taas eivät riitä kannattamaan kovin suurta tarjontaa. Matkustustarve Lappeenrannan/Imatran ja Pohjois-Karjalan välillä ei liene kovin suuri. Kouvolasta voidaan kulkea Joensuuhun Pieksämäenkin kautta.




> Tuo taitaa olla tilanne kaiketi 9 kunnassa 10:stä. Itä suomi ei tässä kohtaan ole mitenkään poikkeavaa aluetta. Heikoimmin taitaa mennä Lappissa noin yleisesti ottaen..


Kouvola, Kotka ja Lappeenranta kuuluvatkin enemmän tähän menestyvään Etelä-Suomen vyöhykkeeseen. Imatralla paperiteollisuus on tärkeää, sen jälkeen, kun se on siirretty Kiinaan, kaupungilla on kuihtumisuhka. Sen voisi torjua kiinnittymällä tiiviimmin Lappeenrantaan, esimerkiksi tällä joku aika sitten esitetyllä duoraitiovaunulla, joka hyödyntäisi rautatietä ja tarjoaisi sujuvat liikenneyhteydet.

Joensuun, Kajaanin ja Rovaniemen kehitys perustuu nähdäkseni siihen, että ne imevät väkeä maakuntiensa syrjäkyliltä, joista palveluita lakkautetaan. Tässä mielessä kysyntä maakuntakeskuksissa ei ole luonnollista, vaan perustuu muun maakunnan kuihtumiseen. Sen jälkeen, kun syrjäkyliltä ei ole enää väkeä tulossa, kaupungeille voi käydä huonosti, koska ne ovat sijainniltaan syrjäisiä ja eivät ole muualla maassa asuvien ihmisten ensisijaisia muuttokohteita.

Eniten voisi siis olla huolissaan näistä syrjäisten maakuntien syrjäisimmistä seuduista, kuten Lieksa, Ilomantsi, Kuhmo, Kuusamo, Kemijärvi, Pihtipudas, muutamia esimerkkejä mainitakseni. Kun monet suurten kaupunkien tuntumassa sijaitsevat alueet voivat moottoritieprojekteilla, nopeilla raiteilla ja vastaavilla kehittyä osaksi kaupunkiseutuja, näillä syrjäisillä paikkakunnilla ei sellaisia mahdollisuuksia ole. On pakko kehittää jotain selviytymisstrategiaa esimerkiksi rajaseudun turismiin liittyen.

Esimerkiksi Nurmesta ja Lieksaa voisi elvyttää pelkästään Joensuun ja Oulun välisen matkustajajunaliikenteen aloittaminen. Eivät niiden matkustajamäärät yksinään riitä mihinkään, mutta laajemman verkon välipisteinä ne voivat saada läpikulkuliikenteen tarjoamia etuja. Aivan kuten Hämeenlinna ja Riihimäki nauttivat suurta etua siitä, että ovat puolivälissä Helsingin ja Tampereen välisiä voimakkaasti kehittyviä kaupunkiseutuja ja pääsevät nauttimaan jatkuvasti paranevista liikenneyhteyksistä näiden kahden ison kaupungin ansiosta ilman suuria omia panostuksia.

Tampereen ja Turun välisellä käytävällä ei olla vielä hyödynnetty vastaavaa etua, siellä olisi kehityspotentiaalia Loimaan seudullakin vaikka miten. Ei se mikään kasvukäytävä ole nykyisin, vaan aika unohdettua seutua, mutta liikenneyhteyksiä parantamalla siitä voisi sellaisen tehdä. Vielä aiemmalla aikataulukaudella vuosi-pari sitten ei ollut Loimaalta toimivia työmatkayhteyksiä Turkuun, mutta nyt juna-aikatauluja on rukattu siihen kuntoon, että töihin pääsee sujuvasti. Tästä se lähtee.

----------


## Teme444

> Tämän olettaisi näkyvän jotenkin junatarjonnassa. Imatralle on yksi juna enemmän, kuin Joensuuhun. Jos liikenne Imatralle asti on kannattavaa, niin olettaisi sinne myös liikennöitävän enemmän junia.


Se, että nykyinen junamäärä on kannattava, ei tarkoita, että suurempi määrä olisi. Toisaalta osittain tuo on kiini myös niistä olemassa olevista sopimuksista. Käsittääkseni junatarjonnan lisääminen lähinnä nyt Kouvolasta eteenpäin, näin Helsingistä katsoen, on enemmänkin kiinni ratakapasiteetistä tai oikeammin sen puutteesta kuin, kuin kannattavuudesta.




> Onhan tehotonta ajaa junaa täysin kuormitettuna Lahteen, melko täyteen kuormitettuna Kouvolaan, ihan hyvin kuormitettuna Imatralle, mutta vajaana Joensuuhun.


Tehotonta, varmaan. Kuitenkin jos välille mahtuu junia määrä X ja viimeisen osuuden maksaa joka tapauksessa valtio, niin kannatavaa se voi silti olla. Onko hommasssa järkeä on kokonaan toinen juttu.




> Yhden vähiten kuormitetun Joensuun-junan voisi pätkäistä ja korvata se kahdella Imatran-vuorolla, ellei kokonaan uusia vuoroja Imatralle haluta perustaa. Perustelen tätä sillä, että Joensuusta on jo lentoyhteys Helsinkiin, bussiyhteyksiä eri puolille ja junayhteyksiä Pieksämäen kautta. Radan varren pikkukaupungit Imatran ja Joensuun välillä taas eivät riitä kannattamaan kovin suurta tarjontaa.


Tietääkseni tuon kaltaista järjestelyä on joskus ehdotettukkin, mutta tuli äläkkä kun Joensuuhun ei saa enää junaa. Lentäminen kun on kait "elitistä" tai lentoasema ei ole kaupungin keskustassa tai jotain.




> Kouvola, Kotka ja Lappeenranta kuuluvatkin enemmän tähän menestyvään Etelä-Suomen vyöhykkeeseen. Imatralla paperiteollisuus on tärkeää, sen jälkeen, kun se on siirretty Kiinaan, kaupungilla on kuihtumisuhka. Sen voisi torjua kiinnittymällä tiiviimmin Lappeenrantaan, esimerkiksi tällä joku aika sitten esitetyllä duoraitiovaunulla, joka hyödyntäisi rautatietä ja tarjoaisi sujuvat liikenneyhteydet.


Silti ko. paikkakunnat on Itä-Suomalaisia. Lappeenranta ja Imatra muodostavat ny jo eräänlaisen kaksoiskaupunki-parin. Toinen yhteistyö suunta Imatralla on Svetogosk rajan toisella puolella. Välimatkaa sinnekkin taisi olla joku 10-20 km. Tuolla tuolle välille varmasti riittäisi kevyelle raidebussi (vai miksikä sitä nyt sanoisi) järjestelmälle käyttäjiä, etenkin kun nimen omaan tuolla välillä tiettävästi olisi raidekapasiteettiäkin vapaana. Kouvolan suunnasta kun aika moni juna menee Vainikkalaan. Tavaraliikenteestä Imatralla rajan ylittävä liikenne taas sekin siirtyy ennen Imatraa rajan toiselle puolelle. Tosin VR on selvästi ilmaissut ettei sellaista tule ao- välille ja ainakin toistaiseksi kilpailua ei rautateillä sallita henkilöliikenteessä. Tämä on sinäsä hassua. Samanlainen yhteys voisi olla Kouvola Kotka välillä, jota ajetaan pari vuoroa vuorokaudessa SM2 kalustolla (?) nykyään. 




> Tampereen ja Turun välisellä käytävällä ei olla vielä hyödynnetty vastaavaa etua, siellä olisi kehityspotentiaalia Loimaan seudullakin vaikka miten. Ei se mikään kasvukäytävä ole nykyisin, vaan aika unohdettua seutua, mutta liikenneyhteyksiä parantamalla siitä voisi sellaisen tehdä. Vielä aiemmalla aikataulukaudella vuosi-pari sitten ei ollut Loimaalta toimivia työmatkayhteyksiä Turkuun, mutta nyt juna-aikatauluja on rukattu siihen kuntoon, että töihin pääsee sujuvasti. Tästä se lähtee.


Itse asiassa mä uskon tässä kohden raiteilla henkilöliikenteen vapauttaavaan kilpailuun. Tällöin joku näppärä yrittäjä osin ao. kuntien tuella voisi tuollaisen yhteyden tarjota ja jos homma alkaa toimia, niin tästä voidaan aina toimintaa laajentaa.

Sen verta on tuolla logistiikan puolella tullut toimittua, että VR on tullut tutuksi, valitettavasti sanottavani siitä puljusta ei juuri positiivistä sanaa sisällä. VR on jäykkä, byrokraattinen organisaatio. Juuri tämän takia valtaosa suomen rahdista kuljetetaan kumipyörällä, vaikka välillä olisi raide ja hinta halpa, mutta jos kyydin saa "no jos ehkä ensi viikoksi" -tyylillä ei homma toimi. Rahti sitten vaatii jo isommat käsittelyterminaalit ja liityntä liikenteen, jolloin kynnys haastaa VR on erittäin korkea. Tosin eihän Suomessa oikeasti kilpailua raiteille haluta.

Pitkiin kaukojuna yhteyksiin ja näiden eri operaattoreiden väliseen kilpailuun en jaksa uskoa, ainakaan ihan tältä istumalta. Sen sijaan seudulliseen raidekilpailuun nimen omaan henkilöliikenteessä tuo voisi olla toimiva ratkaisu. Tosin seutulippu järjestelmissä tuo saattaisi tuottaa jonkilaisia ongelmia.

----------


## kemkim

> Pitkiin kaukojuna yhteyksiin ja näiden eri operaattoreiden väliseen kilpailuun en jaksa uskoa, ainakaan ihan tältä istumalta. Sen sijaan seudulliseen raidekilpailuun nimen omaan henkilöliikenteessä tuo voisi olla toimiva ratkaisu. Tosin seutulippu järjestelmissä tuo saattaisi tuottaa jonkilaisia ongelmia.


Pitkillä yhteyksillä ei olekaan niin olennaista saada VR:lle kilpailua, sillä onhan meillä myös ExpressBusit ja lentokoneet, jotka pistävät VR:n lujille omilla reiteillään. Sen sijaan seudullisessa junaliikenteessä raiteet ovat ylivoimaisen nopeita ja nauhamainen keskittyminen junareitin varrelle on eduksi. Siksi olisi toivottavaa saada kilpailua nimenomaan sille osiolle, jotta nauhamaista rakennetta voisi muodostua pk-seudun ulkopuolellekin. 

Seutulippujärjestelmät eivät ole mikään ongelma, VR:lle seutulippukorttien lukijat ja mallia voidaan ottaa vaikkapa pääkaupunkiseudun Veikkolan U-linjoista, joissa YTV maksaa Pohjolan Liikenteelle kuljetettujen matkustajien mukaan. Junassa ihan samaan tapaan matkustajat leimaisivat lippunsa junan lukijalle ja operaattori, oli se sitten VR tai mikä hyvänsä, saisi korvauksen matkustajamäärien mukaan. 

Yllämainittu yleinen seutulippusysteemi voisi luoda kiinnostusta avata uusia raideliikennereittejä, jos voitaisiin houkutella seutulipuilla nykyisin busseilla matkustavia nopeampien junien kyytiin ilman byrokratioita matkalippujen kelpoisuudesta, kun seutuliput kävisivät automaattisesti junissa. Tämä ei olisi edes pois bussifirmoilta, koska bussifirmat voisivat sopeutua tilanteeseen vähentämällä ja uudelleenreitittämällä suoria vuoroja, jolloin ne kilpailisivat vähemmän junan kanssa ja palvelisivat niitä paikkoja, joihin juna ei kuljeta. Samoin bussifirmoille tulisi paine tehostaa liityntäliikennettä juniin, jolloin he saisivat lisää tuloja, koska yhä useampi tulisi asemalle auton sijasta bussilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Me hesalaiset voisimme pohtia sitä asiaa siltä kannalta, miten innokkaasti haluasimme muuttaa Perlokselta tyhjäksi jääneeseen kiinteistöön sijoittuvaan työpaikkaan. Eli täällä ei töitä olisi ja työvoimatoimisto sanoisi, että meillä on tarjota työtä Joensuussa. Jos ei kelpaa, työttomyyskorvausta ei tule.


Koska iso osa stadilaisista ovat kotoisin maaseudulta ja täten tottuneita muuttamiseen, voisi halukkaita lähtijöitäkin olla! Johan Helsingin kaupunki ja muut isot kaupungit lähettävät syrjäytyneitä maaseudun muuttotappiokuntien halpoihin asuntoihin, jotka kaupunkiin muuttaneet menestyjät jättivät taakseen:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrj%C3...iden_akanvirta

----------


## ultrix

> Seutulippujärjestelmät eivät ole mikään ongelma, VR:lle seutulippukorttien lukijat ja mallia voidaan ottaa vaikkapa pääkaupunkiseudun Veikkolan U-linjoista, joissa YTV maksaa Pohjolan Liikenteelle kuljetettujen matkustajien mukaan. Junassa ihan samaan tapaan matkustajat leimaisivat lippunsa junan lukijalle ja operaattori, oli se sitten VR tai mikä hyvänsä, saisi korvauksen matkustajamäärien mukaan.


Mielummin niin päin, että Etelä-Karjalan maakunnan joukkoliikenneviranomainen tilaa tarjouskilpailun kautta lähijunapalvelun, maksaa edullisimman liikennöinnin tarjonneelle tarjouksen mukaisen summan rahaa, ja pitää itse lipputulot.

Nykyiseen seutulippujärjestelmään perustuva malli, jossa joukkoliikenteen suosion kasvu tarkoittaa julkisyhteisöille lisämenoja, ei ole kestävä ratkaisu.

Lähde: http://www.tampere.fi/ekstrat/ptdata...diplomityo.pdf

----------


## sane

> Jos suomalaisia keskitetään suuriin kaupunkeihin Helsinkiin, Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun, niin tyhjenevät syrjäseudut eivät jää asumattomiksi, sillä sieltä voidaan lahjoittaa esim. pakolaisille ja asunnottomille ilmaisia asuntoja. Syrjäseudut saisivat lisää elinvoimaa, kun tulisi uutta verta paikan päälle. Voisi olla jopa joku pieni kunta, jonka kukaan asukas ei olisi vaaleaihoinen. Jokin aika sitten luin lehdestä, kuinka Itä-Suomessa maanviljelijät ottavat tiloilleen venäläisiä emäntiä sankoin joukoin, kun suomalaisnaiset eivät sinne tule. Rajaseutujen kouluissa harkitaan B-ruotsin vaihtamista venäjään, koska ulkomaalaistaustaisia lapsia on Itä-Helsinkiin verrattavissa olevia prosenttimääriä ja enemmänkin. Tulisi luoda myös syrjäytyneille porkkanoita muuttaa syrjäseuduille, irtautuminen viinaan menevistä kavereista voisi tehdä hyvää ja yksinäiset ovat yhtä yksinäisiä Helsingissä tai maaseudulla.
> 
> Olen tainnut joskus laittaa nämä linkit, mutta näen tämän ilmiön suureksi osaksi positiivisena vaikka kunnanisät eivät tykkää:
> http://suomi24.pp.fi/talletukset/paluupuro.htm
> http://suomi24.pp.fi/talletukset/luodinreiat.htm


Aika pelottava tilanne, jos pakolaisia alettaisiin sijoittaa suuressa mittakaavassa pieniin kaupunkeihin. Miten kävikään Ranskassa tai Ruotsissa, kun lähiöt olivat täynnä uuteen kotimaahansa pettyneitä maahanmuuttajia? Pakolaiset/maahanmuuttajat eivät kuitenkaan ole vielä tänne tullesaan osoittanut olevansa kelvoton sopeutumaan yhteiskuntaan. Syrjäytyneet ihmiset taas ovat asia erikseen, he eivät ilmeisesti kykene sopeutumaan nyky-yhteiskuntaan. Ymmärrän kunnajohtajien huolet varsin hyvin; jos kuihtuvaan pikkukylään tulee suuria määriä syrjäytyneitä ihmisiä, ei se varmasti ainakaan lisää kylän houkuttelevuutta. Ja varsinkin mikäli kyseessä on jokin idyllinen "mökkikylä", jonne stadiin muuttaneet entiset asukkaat palaavat kesäisin, saattaa mökkeilynkin suosio vähetä huomattavasti. Ja varsinkin jäljelle jääneet "normaalit" asukkaat kärsivät suuresti. Toki se syrjäytyneelle on aivan sama missä asuu, kunhan alkoon pääsee. Mutta muita asukkaita ajatellen syrjäytyneiden hajasijoittaminen ympäri Suomea voisi olla kestävämpi ratkaisu.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Onhan tehotonta ajaa junaa täysin kuormitettuna Lahteen, melko täyteen kuormitettuna Kouvolaan, ihan hyvin kuormitettuna Imatralle, mutta vajaana Joensuuhun. 
> 
> Yhden vähiten kuormitetun Joensuun-junan voisi pätkäistä ja korvata se kahdella Imatran-vuorolla,  ... Kouvolasta voidaan kulkea Joensuuhun Pieksämäenkin kautta.
> 
> Esimerkiksi Nurmesta ja Lieksaa voisi elvyttää pelkästään Joensuun ja Oulun välisen matkustajajunaliikenteen aloittaminen.


Jos latva katkaistaan, menetetään matkustajia myös runko-osuudelta.

Kuulostaa yllättävältä, ellei peräti ristiriitaiselta, että Joensuun IC- ja Pendolinojunien väitetään olevan kannattamattomia, mutta samaan aikaan (tosin eri yhteydessä) kerrotaan Parikkalan ja Savonlinnan välillä tapahtuvan kiskobussiliikennöinnin olevan kannattavaa.

Joensuusta on Pieksämäen kautta vaihdottomia junayhteyksiä vain Pieksämäelle asti.  Vaikka Poriin ei pääse ilman junan vaihtoa, ei se tarkoita, että Joensuuhunkin mennessä pitäisi olla välttämätön vaihto taajamajunaan.

Nurmes ja Lieksa varmasti hyötyisivät Oulun ja Joensuun välisistä junista. Nykyään Nurmeksen ja Kontiomäen välillä radan nopeusrajoitus vaihtelee 50/70/80 km/h. Ennen matkustajajunaliikenteen aloittamista rata pitäisi parantaa (vähintään) 120 km/h nopeuteen.

----------


## Wänskä

Hieman aiheeseen liittyen kysyn, että onko Savonlinnan-Pieksämäen henkilöliikenteestä ilmaantunut mitään välähdyksiä VR OY:n taholta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Väkirikkain kylllä mutta ei välttämättä varakkain. Jos on nähnyt miten ihmiset keskimäärin elävät esim Varsinais-Suomessa ja Pohjanmaalla niin stadilainen tuntee itsensä kyllä aika köyhäksi poloiseksi.


Tulee mieleen kysymys, että paljonkohan tuosta elintason suhteellisesta köyhyydestä johtuu siitä, että aktiivisesti on haluttu keskittää asioita Helsinkiin?

Jos Helsingissä on suhteettoman suuri osa opiskelu- ja työmahdollisuuksista, silloin asuntoihin kohdistuu ylisuuri kysyntä, joka nostaa hintatasoa. Tätä voidaan yrittää lievittää joko lisäämällä tarjontaa (rakentamalla lisää asuntoja) tai hillitsemällä kysyntää (ohjaamalla sitä muualle).

Kuten Antero tuossa jo sanoi, kukin kunta puolustakoon vapaasti intressejään, ei siinä mitään. Myös Helsinki saa tehdä niin. Mutta silloin jos retoriikka on tasolla "tarvitaan metropolipolitiikkaa", "Suomen ainoa kansainvälisesti kilpailukykyinen kaupunki", "talouden veturi" jne., tavoitteena on ainoastaan tukea jo valmiiksi vahvinta.

Toisaalta voidaan argumentoida, että tämä on oikeutettua, koska hyvinvointi leviää myös muualle maahan. En olisi kyllä varma, että näin tapahtuu tarkemmin tarkasteltuna (vai onko esittää case studyä siitä miten joku Helsinkiä vahvistava toimenpide on konkreettisesti luonut hyötyä muualle Suomeen?), mutta tästä voi periaatteessa keskustella.

Toisaalta taas tällainen epäsymmetrinen tuki vääristää Suomen kaupunkien keskinäistä kilpailutilannetta, ihan riippumatta siitä pitääkö pääkaupunki-interventionismia oikeutettuna vai ei. Tarkemmin sanottuna se ylikuumentaa valmiiksi kuumana käyvää seutua ja jäähdyttää valmiiksi vähän jähmeämpiä seutuja.

Yksilötasolla se tuntuu toisinaan niin, että joko pitää asua paikassa jossa on töitä ja julmetun kallista tai sitten valita työttömyys mutta halvemmat elinkustannukset. Onnellisia ovat ne jotka voivat yhdistää hyvän työpaikan ja kohtuulliset elinkustannukset (sekä miellyttävän miljöön).

Helsingissä käydessäni moni taksinkuljettaja on kironnut hintatason alimpaan hornan tuuttiin ja sanonut että muuttaisi heti muualle, kun vaan tietäisi minne. Olen ymmärtänyt että sama ongelma on bussinkuljettajilla, sairaanhoitajilla, opettajilla jne.

Työympyröissä olen tavannut aika monta, jotka ovat joko muuttaneet Helsingistä pois tai suunnittelevat sitä, usein vielä siten että yrittävät mahdollisuuksien mukaan pitää samat tehtävät kuin aikaisemmin Helsingissä asuessa. Jotka ovat tämän tehneet ovat yleensä olleet tyytyväisiä.

Minulle tulee väkisinkin mieleen, että hillitsemällä vähän turhan mahtipontisia metropolihankkeita kasvusta suurempi osa kohdistuisi kakkoskaupunkeihin Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun sekä mahdollisesti myös Lahteen, Jyväskylään jne. Parantunut kommunikaatioteknologia mahdollistaa monessa tapauksessa ihan täysipainoisen työn mistä tahansa käsin. (Ehkä tätä ei ole vielä laajasti tajuttu, koska täysipainoisesti tämä on ollut käytännössä mahdollista vasta ehkä kymmenkunta vuotta. Sitä ennen tekniikka ei ollut vielä riittävän hyvällä tasolla. Olisi siis ymmärrettävää jos tämänsuuntainen yhteiskunnallinen muutos ei ole vielä lähtenyt käyntiin täysillä.) Tästä olisi se hyöty että ne jotka asuvat -- ja haluavat asua -- Helsingissä voisivat tehdä sen hieman kohtuullisemmilla kuluilla. Ja ne jotka haluavat asua muualla voisivat sen tehdä, kun työpaikkoja olisi tarjolla paremmin, kummallekin puolisolle.

Epäsymmetrisesti vahvempaa suosiva suurkaupunkipolitiikka kolahtaa siis omaan nilkkaan kalliimpina asumiskustannuksina ja suurempana pahana olona osan väestöstä keskuudessa. Eikä ole millään muotoa varma, että kansainvälisesti katsottuna siitä edes on mainittavaa kilpailuetua, kun monet kilpailevat metropolit ovat vielä paljon isompia. Suomen etu ei yleensä voikaan missään asiassa löytyä suuresta koosta vaan fokusoitumisesta oikeisiin asioihin ja pienuuden ketteryydestä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovaa tekstiä herralta, mutta vain tiedoksi, että iso osa täällä asuvista on tavallisia duunareita.


En kirjoita yksilöistä vaan Helsingin kaupungista. Helsinki on varakas kaupunki, jota tituleerataan Suomen ainoaksi kansinvälisesti kilpailukykyiseksi kaupungiksi ja talouden veturiksi, kuten Jani kirjoitti.




> Kyllä täältä imetään häpeämättömästi *duunarien* kovalla työllä luomia verovaroja muualla tähän maahan.


En kannata sitä, että muun Suomen duunarit olisivat Helsingin siirtomaaorjia, joiden kovalla työllä luomat verovarat pitää toimittaa Helsinkiin tekemään varakkaasta kaupungista vielä varakkaampi. Sellainen aika on ollut joskus historiassa, ja kukaan ei niitä aikoja takaisin kaivanne.

Jos yksikin kunta maassa saa tukea, se tarkoittaa sitä, että jonkun kunnan on oltava sen tuen maksaja. Minusta oikeudenmukaista on se, että tukea maksavat varakkaat ja menestyvät kunnat. Sellaista tilannetta ei voi olla, että kukaan ei maksa mutta silti jotkut saavat.




> Mutta kirjoittajahan onkin maalaisliittolainen. Siellä ei sääliä "ulkopuolisia" kohtaan tunneta.


En ole maalaisliittolainen. Sen sijaan olen helsinkiläinen, enkä halua, että sitä tarvitsee hävetä, jos vaikka joskus menisi käymään maalla tai edes Sipoossa.

Meillä demokratiassa hyväksytään se, että kullakin on oikeus ajaa omaa etuaan. Se koskee niin maalaisia duunareita kuin kaupunkilaisia duunareita, myös Helsingin kaupunkia. Mutta ymmärtävätkö kaikki oman etunsa, on jo toinen juttu, jota Jani minusta hyvin kuvasi.

Minä en ymmärrä helsinkiläisten valittamista nimenomaan itse helsinkiläisenä. Jos täällä on niin kamalan kurjaa ja köyhää, voihan muuttaa sitten sinne maalle, jos siellä kerran on niin hyvä olla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Työympyröissä olen tavannut aika monta, jotka ovat joko muuttaneet Helsingistä pois tai suunnittelevat sitä, usein vielä siten että yrittävät mahdollisuuksien mukaan pitää samat tehtävät kuin aikaisemmin Helsingissä asuessa. Jotka ovat tämän tehneet ovat yleensä olleet tyytyväisiä.


Se vaatii aika paljon aloitteellisuutta ja yrittämistä, ja myös epäonnistunmisia voi sattua. Se kannatttaa ajoittaa vaiheeseen ennenkuin on lapsia tai niden pitää olla alle kouluiän, ja molempien puolisoiden on haluttava lähteä.




> Minulle tulee väkisinkin mieleen, että hillitsemällä vähän turhan mahtipontisia metropolihankkeita kasvusta suurempi osa kohdistuisi kakkoskaupunkeihin Tampereelle, Turkuun ja Ouluun sekä mahdollisesti myös Lahteen, Jyväskylään jne. Parantunut kommunikaatioteknologia mahdollistaa monessa tapauksessa ihan täysipainoisen työn mistä tahansa käsin. (Ehkä tätä ei ole vielä laajasti tajuttu, koska täysipainoisesti tämä on ollut käytännössä mahdollista vasta ehkä kymmenkunta vuotta. Sitä ennen tekniikka ei ollut vielä riittävän hyvällä tasolla. Olisi siis ymmärrettävää jos tämänsuuntainen yhteiskunnallinen muutos ei ole vielä lähtenyt käyntiin täysillä.) Tästä olisi se hyöty että ne jotka asuvat -- ja haluavat asua -- Helsingissä voisivat tehdä sen hieman kohtuullisemmilla kuluilla. Ja ne jotka haluavat asua muualla voisivat sen tehdä, kun työpaikkoja olisi tarjolla paremmin, kummallekin puolisolle.


Suomessa työpaikat keskittyvät Helsinkiin siksi että täällä ovat kaikkien alojen johtavat yliopistot. Muualla vanhoissa sivistysmaissa pääyliopisto ja johtava teknillinen ja kauppakorkeakoulu ovat muualla kuin pääkaupungissa, yliopistot yleensä erilisissä vanhoissa yliopistokaupungeissa tyyliä Oxford, Uppsala, Tartto, Heidelberg jn, ja teknilliset ja kauppakorkeat yleensä johtavissa teollisuus- tai satamakaupungeissa jotka eivät ole aina sama kuin pääkaupunki.

Se oli vahinko että yliopisto muutti Helsinkiin aikoinaan Turusta muun pääkaupngin mukana. Samoin TKK olisi pitänyt viimeistään silloin kun oli muutto edessä Lönnrotinkadulta, perustaa Tampereelle eikä Otaniemeen jne. 

Joka tapauksessa yliopistojen dominanssi on nykymaailmassa niin suuri, että vaikka maakunnissa niitä on, ne eivät pysty kilpailemaan Helsinign kanssa tasavertaisesti. 

Vaikka on keksitty välineet joilal voi tehdä töitä pitkienkin välimatkojen päästä, niin kaikille sellainen työskentelytapa ei sovi, ja tärkeät henk. kohtaiset yhteydenpidot jää tekemättä. Jos taas tekee myyntityötä tulee matkapäiviä pääkaupunkiin joka tapauksessa hyvin paljon, joten miksi siis ei samalla asuisi pääkaupungissa.




> Epäsymmetrisesti vahvempaa suosiva suurkaupunkipolitiikka kolahtaa siis omaan nilkkaan kalliimpina asumiskustannuksina ja suurempana pahana olona osan väestöstä keskuudessa. Eikä ole millään muotoa varma, että kansainvälisesti katsottuna siitä edes on mainittavaa kilpailuetua, kun monet kilpailevat metropolit ovat vielä paljon isompia. Suomen etu ei yleensä voikaan missään asiassa löytyä suuresta koosta vaan fokusoitumisesta oikeisiin asioihin ja pienuuden ketteryydestä.


Tämä on totta että asumiskustannukset ovat hirittävät. Mutta ehkä siitä on jotain lohtua kun tietää etä muualla maailmassa vielä isommissa kaupungeissa joilla ei ole enää tilaa kasvaa, ne ovat vielä hirvittävämmät. 

Helsingin seudulla on tilanne sikäli onnekas että maata on, täällä olisi tilaa rakentaa vaikka asuntoja vielä parille miljoonalle asukkaalle, ilman että se edes näkyisi missään. Ongelmana on se, että kaupunkien maat jonne olisi halpaa rakentaa, ovat kaavoissa virkistysalueita. Niiden kaavat pitää muuttaa asuinalueiksi, ja vastaavasti yksityisten maat kaavoittaa virkistysalueiksi. Varsinkin sellaisten, jotka kieltäytyvät myymästä maitaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Suomessa työpaikat keskittyvät Helsinkiin siksi että täällä ovat kaikkien alojen johtavat yliopistot. Joka tapauksessa yliopistojen dominanssi on nykymaailmassa niin suuri, että vaikka maakunnissa niitä on, ne eivät pysty kilpailemaan Helsinign kanssa tasavertaisesti.


Olen itse ollut töissä yliopistomaailmassa nimenomaan useimpien Suomen yliopistojen yhteistyöhankkeessa neljä vuotta.

Väittämäsi on Helsingin alueen yliopistojen luulo itsestään, jota ruokkii se, että Helsingin yliopistot harjoittavat suhteellisen vähän yhteistoimintaa maan sisällä eikä kansainvälistäkään yhteistyötä tehdä ainakaan enemmän kuin maakuntayliopistoissa. Näin ainakin oman projektini alalla.

Tutkimuksen ja opetuksen taso suhteessa resursseihin on käytännössä yhtä hyvää ainakin kaikissa muissa suurissa yliopistokaupungeissa kuten Tampereella, Turussa, Jyväskylässä ja Oulussa. 

Toki Helsingin yliopistokokonaisuus on Suomen suurin. Suhteessa seudun väkilukuun yliopistot ovat kuitenkin suurempi tekijä ainakin edellä mainitsemillani neljällä kaupunkiseudulla.

Eräs satunnainen ja sinällään epäluotettava lähde tutkimuksen laadusta Helsingissä verrattuna "maakuntayliopistoihin"
Linkki erääseen Turun yliopiston selvitykseen

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tutkimuksen ja opetuksen taso suhteessa resursseihin on käytännössä yhtä hyvää ainakin kaikissa muissa suurissa yliopistokaupungeissa kuten Tampereella, Turussa, Jyväskylässä ja Oulussa. 
> 
> Toki Helsingin yliopistokokonaisuus on Suomen suurin. Suhteessa seudun väkilukuun yliopistot ovat kuitenkin suurempi tekijä ainakin edellä mainitsemillani neljällä kaupunkiseudulla.


En väitä etteivätkö maakuntayliopistot olisi yhtä hyviä kuin Helsingin. Olen itsekin opiskellut sellaisessa. Käytännössä maakuntayliopistoja rasittaa se, että niiden ympärillä ei ole sellaista yritysmaailman verkostoa ympärillään kuin Helsingin seudulla. Oululla ja Tampereella on jotain high-tech yrityksiä, mutta muiden kaupunkien kohdalla opiskelija joutuu käytännössä hankkimaan kesätyönsä muualta kuin opiskelukaupungistaan, useimmiten pk-seudulta jossa tarjonta on suurinta, ja se tarkoittaa usein sitä että valmistuttuaan jäädään sinne töihin, eikä palata enää takaisin opiskelupaikkakunnalle. 

Ja ne työpaikat ovat tietenkin siellä missä on eniten tarjontaa työvoimasta, eli se on itseään ruokkiva kierre. 

Oli miten oli, jos Suomessa olisi vain Helsingin sijasta kaksi yhtä isoa kaupunkiseutua, esim Oulu toisena, niin ei se takaisi että muut maakunnat pärjäisivät yhtään enemmän omavaraisina kuin nyt. Suomessa asuu liian vähän väkeä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Suomessa työpaikat keskittyvät Helsinkiin siksi että täällä ovat kaikkien alojen johtavat yliopistot. Muualla vanhoissa sivistysmaissa pääyliopisto ja johtava teknillinen ja kauppakorkeakoulu ovat muualla kuin pääkaupungissa, yliopistot yleensä erilisissä vanhoissa yliopistokaupungeissa tyyliä Oxford, Uppsala, Tartto, Heidelberg jn, ja teknilliset ja kauppakorkeat yleensä johtavissa teollisuus- tai satamakaupungeissa jotka eivät ole aina sama kuin pääkaupunki.


Helsinki-keskeisyys ei ole välttämättä huono asia. On mukavaa asua Helsingissä, koska tietää, että täältä löytyy kaikki. Yleistäen voi sanoa, että minkään asian takia ei tarvitse muuttaa pois täältä, sillä täällä on eniten kaikkea ja se on maan parhainta luokkaa. Eli kun kerran tänne pääsee, joutuu tai sattuu syntymään, niin kaikki onnistuu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsinki-keskeisyys ei ole välttämättä huono asia. On mukavaa asua Helsingissä, koska tietää, että täältä löytyy kaikki. Yleistäen voi sanoa, että minkään asian takia ei tarvitse muuttaa pois täältä, sillä täällä on eniten kaikkea ja se on maan parhainta luokkaa. Eli kun kerran tänne pääsee, joutuu tai sattuu syntymään, niin kaikki onnistuu.


Se on hyvä kun on tyytyväinen oloihinsa.  :Very Happy:  

Omalta osaltani voin sanoa, että olen tyytyväinen Tampereella. Täältäkään ei tarvitse ikinä lähteä mihinkään muualle asioimaan minkään asian vuoksi, ei ainakaan Helsinkiin. Tai jos täytyy, niin sitten pitää mennä jo Lontooseen, Pariisiin tai New Yorkiin. Enkä menisi väittämään, että täällä(kään) mikään olisi muuta kuin maan parasta luokkaa. Ainoa haitta on työpaikkojen rajallisuus, tosin sekin vaihtelee alakohtaisesti -- joillain aloilla ei ole tätä ongelmaa. Yleisesti ottaen, jos olisi enemmän tarjontaa työpaikoista, olisi enemmän urakiertoa ja -kehitystä.

Tosin tämä mukava palveluvarustus on saavutettu ihan omin avuin, ilman että sitä on tarvinnut mitenkään tukea toisten kustannuksella. Kyllä Helsinki olisi ihan yhtä miellyttävä paikka siellä asuville (jos ei miellyttävämpikin), mikäli sinne ei yritettäisi väen vängällä keskittää kaikkea mahdollista.

(Niin, toisaalta se että on joskus asunut muualla avaa näköaloja siihen, että oma asuinpaikka ei aina ole kaikille maailman napa. Itse opiskelin Turussa, joten näköalaa on kertynyt sieltä. Sitten palasin Tampereelle.  :Wink:  )

----------


## Kani

> Tutkimuksen ja opetuksen taso suhteessa resursseihin on käytännössä yhtä hyvää ainakin kaikissa muissa suurissa yliopistokaupungeissa kuten Tampereella, Turussa, Jyväskylässä ja Oulussa


Ja miten voikaan kaksi maailman tunnetuimmista yliopistoista sijaita sellaisissa pikkukylissä kuin Harvard ja Oxford. Ihme kun amerikkalaiset ja britit eivät käsitä, että ne pitäisi keskittää Washingtoniin ja Lontooseen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Päättäjien tehtävä on siksi olla viisaampia ja kaukokatseisempia kuin kansalaiset. Senhän takia heidät sinne valitaan, että tekevät viisaita päätöksiä, jotta äänestäjien ei tarvitsisi vaikeita asioita miettiä. Nyt päättäjät ovat mokanneet, kun ovat antaneet kaavoittaa kestämätöntä yhdyskuntarakennetta. Ministeri Vapaavuori on osoittanut kiitettävää aktiivisuutta, koska masinoi Sipoon liittämisen Helsinkiin ja aikoo estää Vihdin Ideaparkin. Sanoista tekoihin, hieno periaate.


Olen samaa mieltä siitä että yhdyskuntarakenne ja kaavoitus pitäisi tehdä eri tavalla kuin nykyään. Siis tiiviimmin ja ympäristöystävällisemmin.

Ministeri Vapaavuorta en kuitenkaan kehuisi ihan näin estottomasti, jos kohta termi "masinoida" sopii hyvin kuvaan. Missä ovat suuret linjaukset koskien koko maan tulevaisuutta? Täältä katsoen näyttää, että Vapaavuori jatkaa Helsingin metropolipolitikointia ja näpertelyä paikallisten asioiden parissa ministerinpaikalta käsin. Kantava linja on, että mikä tukee Helsingin kasvua, sitä kannatetaan, ja mikä ei, sitä vastustetaan. Argumentit haetaan sitten tapauskohtaisesti. Tämä kuulostaa enemmän paikallisen kauppakamarijohtajan retoriikalta kuin ministerin linjanvedoilta.

Yksittäisen kauppakeskuksen, vaikka isonkin, kimppuun hyökkääminen on vähän asiatonta populismia, kun hehtaarihallit on tusinoittain jo päästetty Kehä III:n varteen pelkän autoliikenteen päähän. Pikemminkin kannattaisi keskittyä lisäämään asuntojen tarjontaa Helsingissä, Espoossa ja Vantaalla (siksi että tarjonnan lisäys laskee hintoja ja mahdollistaa niiden muuttamisen lähemmäs työpaikkaansa jotka näin haluavat tehdä) muuttamalla kaavoitusperiaatteita ja lisäämällä realistista raideliikennettä (=edullista ja nopeasti rakennettavaa, siis pikaratikoita) kuin ajamalla mammuttihankkeita kuten Aviapolista ja kehärataa. Tai Sipoon metroa.

Ja jotain pitäisi tehdä myös Tampereella, missä kehitys on samansuuntaista. Kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti ja asuntoja syntyy hitaasti samalla kun naapurikunnat paisuvat ja liikenneongelmat pahenevat. Missä ovat Vapaavuoren kommentit Tampereen tilanteesta? Tai muiden suurten kaupunkien?

----------


## kemkim

> Täältä katsoen näyttää, että Vapaavuori jatkaa Helsingin metropolipolitikointia ja näpertelyä paikallisten asioiden parissa ministerinpaikalta käsin. Kantava linja on, että mikä tukee Helsingin kasvua, sitä kannatetaan, ja mikä ei, sitä vastustetaan. Argumentit haetaan sitten tapauskohtaisesti. Tämä kuulostaa enemmän paikallisen kauppakamarijohtajan retoriikalta kuin ministerin linjanvedoilta.


Ainakin Helsingin seutu saa vihdoin ansaitsemaansa huomiota myös valtakunnanpolitiikassa. Tähän astihan huomio on ilmeisesti korostetusti kohdistettu maakuntiin ja Helsingin asema jätetty huomiotta. Eiköhän maakuntienkin vuoro tule, kunhan Helsingin epäkohdat näissä kaavoitus- ja liikenneasioissa on hoidettu. Helsingissähän ne ovat eniten retuperällä, pienemmissä kaupungeissa ei vielä kärsitä yhtä pahoista ongelmista liikenteessä ja asuntojen ylihinnoittelusta.




> Ja jotain pitäisi tehdä myös Tampereella, missä kehitys on samansuuntaista. Kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti ja asuntoja syntyy hitaasti samalla kun naapurikunnat paisuvat ja liikenneongelmat pahenevat. Missä ovat Vapaavuoren kommentit Tampereen tilanteesta? Tai muiden suurten kaupunkien?


Miksi Tampereen kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti? Nythän se Vuoreksen alue on alkanut rakentua, näin luin jostain. Jos vihdoin alkaisi sielläkin tapahtua. Voisi arvella myös, että jossain vaiheessa lisääntyvät liikenneongelmat alkavat toden teolla heikentää Tampereen vetovoimaa ja kaupunkiseudulla joudutaan alkamaan miettiä, miten ne saadaan kuriin, jotta kaupungin houkuttelevuus säilyisi. Muussa tapauksessa toimeliaisuus alkaa siirtyä niihin kaupunkeihin, joissa nämä asiat hoidetaan kunnolla. 

Sanomattakin on selvää, että kunnallinen itsehallinto on tähän sotkuun pääsyyllinen, kun kunnat eivät välitä toisten kuntien intresseistä, joten jos Helsingin tilanne johtaa tämän asian muuttamiseen, niin tietysti myös muut kaupunkiseudut Suomessa siitä hyötyvät.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miksi Tampereen kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti? Nythän se Vuoreksen alue on alkanut rakentua, näin luin jostain. Jos vihdoin alkaisi sielläkin tapahtua. Voisi arvella myös, että jossain vaiheessa lisääntyvät liikenneongelmat alkavat toden teolla heikentää Tampereen vetovoimaa ja kaupunkiseudulla joudutaan alkamaan miettiä, miten ne saadaan kuriin, jotta kaupungin houkuttelevuus säilyisi. Muussa tapauksessa toimeliaisuus alkaa siirtyä niihin kaupunkeihin, joissa nämä asiat hoidetaan kunnolla.


Vuoreksesta on puhuttu varmaan jo kymmenen vuotta. Josko se sieltä joskus vielä putkahtaakin, mutta hidasta on...

Kestovalituksen aihe paikallisissa lehdissä on olematon tonttitarjonta omakotirakentajille. Tontteja tulee tarjolle jotain 20-40 vuodessa (?), vaikka kysyntää olisi kymmenkertaisesti. Tiivistä matalaa ei ole juurikaan kaavoitettu, vaikka se olisi tehokkuudessa lähes yhtä hyvä kuin kerrostaloalue. Perinteisesti Tampereella on kaavoitettu lähes pelkästään kerrostaloja. Siksi lapsiperheet karkaavat naapurikuntiin, hankkivat kaksi autoa ja tukkivat erityisesti rantaväylän liikenteen aamuin-illoin.

Vielä takavuosina kerrostalokaavoitus lienee ollut poliittisesti motivoitua, kun sillä tavoin varmistettiin ettei vaaka kaadu liian kauas oikealle. Nyt kun valtuuston tasapaino on hieman toinen ei pitäisi enää olla esteitä monipuolistaa asuntotarjontaa, mutta eipä tuo vaalitulos näytä yhtäkkiä paljoa muuttaneen.




> Sanomattakin on selvää, että kunnallinen itsehallinto on tähän sotkuun pääsyyllinen, kun kunnat eivät välitä toisten kuntien intresseistä, joten jos Helsingin tilanne johtaa tämän asian muuttamiseen, niin tietysti myös muut kaupunkiseudut Suomessa siitä hyötyvät.


Sinäpä sen sanoit. Tampereella klikki patavanhoillisia (ja vanhoja) valtuutettuja on puoluerajat ylittäen tyrmännyt raideliikennehankkeet. Osa ei halua kaupungin edes kasvavan vaan vetäytyy johonkin takaperoiseen murrepitoiseen mansenostalgiaan, haaveillen sellaisesta idyllistä jota ei oikeasti koskaan ollutkaan. Osa taas väittää ettei kaupungissa ruuhkia olekaan (eikä itäpuolella olekaan, ne ovat lännessä missä Pispalan kannas toimii luonnonesteenä liikenteelle -- itä- ja länsitamperelaiset vaan ovat omat lajinsa jotka eivät välttämättä tiedä toistensa elämästä paljonkaan) ja sitten on vielä intressitahojen puolelta "masinoitu" vastustus. Kaavoitus- ja liikenneasioissa ympäryskunnat ovat perinteisesti vetäneet omaa linjaansa ja Tampere omaansa. Yhteistyötä on, mutta kovin kyräillen.

Jos olisi yhteinen tahto ja pakko yhteistyöhön, niin sitten voitaisiin saada aika paljon aikaiseksi.

Mitenköhän Helsingin seudun ongelmien ratkaisu muuten suoraan siirtyisi muiden kaupunkiseutujen hyväksi? Eikö tavan takaa korosteta kuinka ainutlaatuisia Helsingin ongelmat ovat? Se tarjoaa tekosyyn kehittää erityisratkaisuja jotka eivät ole siirrettävissä muualle. Ja nuo erityisratkaisut puolestaan eivät välttämättä ole parhaita mahdollisia, jos yksittäiset intressitahot pääsevät vaikuttamaan liian vahvasti.

Jos haetaan aidosti yleiskäyttöisiä ratkaisuja, voitaisiin esimerkiksi haluttaessa lailla säätää Suomen aluejaon muuttamisesta niin, että esim. viiden suurimman aluekeskuksen työssäkäyntialueiden kunnat yhdistettäisiin pakottavasti metropolialueiksi, jotka puolestaan jaettaisiin nykyisiä kuntia huomattavasti pienemmiksi "lähikunniksi" tai äänestysalueiksi. Metropolialue hoitaisi julkiset palvelut, liikenteen, kaavoituksen jne. ja "lähikunta" hoitaisi lähipalvelut, leikkikentät, puistot jne. sekä toimisi foorumina lähidemokratialle. Skaalaedusta hyötyvät palvelut siirtyisivät siis metropolialueiden vastuulle ja läheisyydestä hyötyvät palvelut "lähikunnille". Tämä sopisi sekä Helsinkiin että muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin. Pikkukaupunkeja ja haja-asutusalueita varten olisi toinen, kevyempi hallintomalli.

Tällaista visiointia sopisi kuulla ministerien suusta, ei yksittäisiä kommentteja yksittäisestä kauppakeskukseta, kuntaliitoksesta, metrolinjasta tai asuinalueesta. Jos aloitetaan Helsingin ongelmien ratkominen yksityiskohdista, niin ikä ja terveys ei riitä ministerillä tai äänestäjillä siihen, että jonakin päivänä ehditään nostaa katse Kehä III:n sisäpuolelta muualle Suomeen. Sen sijaan pitäisi linjata yleiset periaatteet ja sen jälkeen lähteä toteuttamaan niitä määrätietoisesti laajalla rintamalla eri osissa maata.

Muuten, tuntuu siltä että joka kaupungissa taitaa osalla väestöä olla oma lyhytnäköinen, omaan napaan tuijottava "ga-ga" -ilmiönsä. Helsingissä se on metropolihaikailu ja itsetarkoituksellinen suuruuden ja tärkeyden tavoittelu, Tampereella taas hieman turhanaikainen ja pitkälti kuvitteellinen mansenostalgia (eli käänteinen tärkeyden tavoittelu).

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi Tampereen kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti? Nythän se Vuoreksen alue on alkanut rakentua, näin luin jostain. Jos vihdoin alkaisi sielläkin tapahtua.


Vuoresta ei ihan vielä rakenneta, tällä hetkellä siellä vasta raivataan metsää tulevan Vuoreksen _puisto_kadun tieltä. (sic) :P




> Vuoreksesta on puhuttu varmaan jo kymmenen vuotta. Josko se sieltä joskus vielä putkahtaakin, mutta hidasta on...


Ja suurin este Vuoreksen rakentamiselle onkin Esko Vuoristo, Hervanta-Seuran ammattivalittaja. Vuoreksen puistokadun asemakaava on KHO:n päätöksellä lainvoimainen, joten siellä saa jo möyriä. Mäyränmäen (vuoreksen ensimmäinen asuinalue) asemakaava on vielä KHO:n käsittelyssä, ja Tampere on anonut kiireellistä käsittelyä MRL:iin vastikään tehdyn muutoksen nojalla, joka mahdollistaa kiireellisten asuntorakentamishankkeiden käsittelyn kiirehtimisen KHO:ssa.

Vuoreskeskuksen osien asemakaavoitus on paraikaa käynnissä, joten jos kaavasta ei valitettaisi, voisi Vuoreskeskusta alkaa rakentaa jo 2009.




> Kestovalituksen aihe paikallisissa lehdissä on olematon tonttitarjonta omakotirakentajille. Tontteja tulee tarjolle jotain 20-40 vuodessa (?), vaikka kysyntää olisi kymmenkertaisesti. Tiivistä matalaa ei ole juurikaan kaavoitettu, vaikka se olisi tehokkuudessa lähes yhtä hyvä kuin kerrostaloalue. Perinteisesti Tampereella on kaavoitettu lähes pelkästään kerrostaloja. Siksi lapsiperheet karkaavat naapurikuntiin, hankkivat kaksi autoa ja tukkivat erityisesti rantaväylän liikenteen aamuin-illoin.


Nyt valtuuston päätöksellä kerrostaloja rakennetaan enää puolet uusien asuintalojen kerrosalasta, ennen se oli 70 %. Tontteja ei määräänsä enempää kuitenkaan löydy. Vuores on kuten tuli todettua vielä valituskierre-vaiheessa ja suurelta osin kaavoittamatta, mutta sinne on tulossa noin 10000 pientaloasujalle koti 2010-luvun aikana. Ruskontien varteen on tulossa idemmäksikin uusia alueita, joiden toteutus riippuu jälleen kerran Hervanta-Seuran valitusalttiudesta: Hervantajärvelle on luvassa kokonaan uusi asuinalue ja tämän itäpuolelle vielä rakentamattomalle Ruskontien osuudelle teollisuutta ja asuntoja. Edelleen Ruskontien varteen Ruskon ja Annalan väliselle osuudelle on vireillä kaava asuinpientaloalueen rakentamiseksi.

Lyhyesti sanottuna koko Ruskontien alue on tulevaisuudessa asuntojen ympäröimä, vaikka tällä hetkellä sen ympärillä on lähinnä pelkkää metsää. Näiden alueiden lisäksi ainakin Niemenrantaan Lielahdessa on tulossa uusi pientaloalue, mutta kokonaan uuden asuinalueen kaavoitusprosessi kestää aina muutaman vuoden, ennen kuin mitään saa rakentaa. Niemessä veikkaisin päästävän rakentamisen alkuun aikaisintaan 2010 tai 2011. Sitä odotellessa rakennetaankin uusia pientaloja lähinnä täydennysrakennuskohteisiin, kuten Takahuhdissa/Ristinarkulla Kokonrinteeseen entisen pellon päälle ja "Mesopotamiaan" edellisestä kivenheitto länteen tai Tohloppiin epäsuotuisaan maastoon.




> Vielä takavuosina kerrostalokaavoitus lienee ollut poliittisesti motivoitua, kun sillä tavoin varmistettiin ettei vaaka kaadu liian kauas oikealle. Nyt kun valtuuston tasapaino on hieman toinen ei pitäisi enää olla esteitä monipuolistaa asuntotarjontaa, mutta eipä tuo vaalitulos näytä yhtäkkiä paljoa muuttaneen.


Taitaa virkamiehistössä olla vielä demarijyriä, jotka yrittävät sotkea XL-koalition hankkeet.




> Sinäpä sen sanoit. Tampereella klikki patavanhoillisia (ja vanhoja) valtuutettuja on puoluerajat ylittäen tyrmännyt raideliikennehankkeet.


Onneksi tämä klikki alkaa olla liian vanha valtuustotyöskentelyyn eikä se sitä paitsi ole saanut mitään peruuttamatonta aikaan, lähinnä vain lykkäämään raideliikennehankkeita. Sinänsä ihan hyvä, koska muuten olisi ollut vaara lähteä suin päin tekemään hyötyihin nähden turhan kallista raideliikennettä, mistä ensimmäiset Tampereen pikaraitiotiehankkeen luonnokset ovat hyvä esimerkki.




> Jos haetaan aidosti yleiskäyttöisiä ratkaisuja, voitaisiin esimerkiksi haluttaessa lailla säätää Suomen aluejaon muuttamisesta niin, että esim. viiden suurimman aluekeskuksen työssäkäyntialueiden kunnat yhdistettäisiin pakottavasti metropolialueiksi, jotka puolestaan jaettaisiin nykyisiä kuntia huomattavasti pienemmiksi "lähikunniksi" tai äänestysalueiksi. Metropolialue hoitaisi julkiset palvelut, liikenteen, kaavoituksen jne. ja "lähikunta" hoitaisi lähipalvelut, leikkikentät, puistot jne. sekä toimisi foorumina lähidemokratialle. Skaalaedusta hyötyvät palvelut siirtyisivät siis metropolialueiden vastuulle ja läheisyydestä hyötyvät palvelut "lähikunnille". Tämä sopisi sekä Helsinkiin että muihin suuriin kaupunkeihin. Pikkukaupunkeja ja haja-asutusalueita varten olisi toinen, kevyempi hallintomalli.


Kannatan samanlaista seutukunnan ja peruskunnan tehtäväjakoa, jos molempien päättäjät valitaan vaaleilla. Esimerkiksi Tampereen kaupunkiseutuun kuuluisivat samat kunnat kuin nytkin, ja seutuhallinnon alaisuudessa olisi mm. yleiskaavoitus, joukkoliikenne ja elinkeinopolitiikka sekä hyvinvointipalvelujen (sote, koulutoimi) yhteistoiminnan koordinaatio. Peruskunnat olisivat sitten perinteisten kuntien kokoisia tai sitä pienempiä, eli kuntia voisi olla vaikka Messukylä, Hervanta, Vuores, Sääksjärvi, Lempäälä, Pirkkala, Pispala, Tesoma, Lielahti jne. ja nämä sitten järjestäivät peruspalvelut alueellaan. Peruskuntaraja ei tosin saisi toimia minään palvelujen rajana, vaan palvelujen ääreen saisi hakeutua myös peruskuntarajan yli sosiaali- ja terveyspalveluissa, kouluun saisi vapaasti mennä eri peruskunnan puolelle jne.

Sama toimisi pääkaupunkiseudulla esim. niin, että nykyiset kunnat lakkaisivat olemasta ja tilalle perustettaisiin huomattavasti pienempiä kuntia. Vantaa jäisi kokonaan historiaan Myyrmäen, Tikkurilan, Hakunilan ja Koivukylä-Korson tullessa tilalle, mutta Helsingin ja Espoon kunnat jäisivät nykyistä pienemmiksi käsitteiksi: Helsingin kuntaan kuuluisi jotakuinkin nykyinen kantakaupunkiin luettava alue ja Espooseen kirkonkylän seutu. Tähän väliin jäisi mm. Huopalahti-Haagan, Lauttasaaren, Leppävaaran, Tapiolan, Matinkylän ja niin  Kauniaisten kunnat. Kuitenkin koko alue tunnettaisiin yleisesti Helsingin kaupunkina tai kaupunkiseutuna.

Jotain mallia voi ottaa ennen vuotta 1946 vallinneesta kuntajaotuksesta Helsingin seudulla: 

kaupungit: Helsinki

kauppalat: Haaga, Kauniainen

maalaiskunnat: Espoo, Helsingin mlk, Huopalahti, Kulosaari, Oulunkylä

taajaväkiset yhdyskunnat (emokunta sulkeissa): Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari (Huopalahti), Pitäjänmäki, Pakinkylä, Pukinmäki, Malmi-Tapanila, Tikkurila, Vartiokylä, Herttoniemi, Kulomaa, Puotinkylä ja Degerö (Helsingin mlk), Leppävaara (Espoo).

Tampereen ympärillä muuten taajaväkisiä yhdyskuntia olivat Järvensivu (Messukylässä) ja Pispala (Pohjois-Pirkkalassa).

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näiden alueiden lisäksi ainakin Niemenrantaan Lielahdessa on tulossa uusi pientaloalue, mutta kokonaan uuden asuinalueen kaavoitusprosessi kestää aina muutaman vuoden, ennen kuin mitään saa rakentaa. Niemessä veikkaisin päästävän rakentamisen alkuun aikaisintaan 2010 tai 2011.


...tosin saa nähdä miten asumiskelpoinen alueesta saadaan. Paikka sinänsä on aika kiva, ihan Näsijärven rannassa ja Lielahden kauppapalvelut ovat (lähes) kävelymatkan päässä. Mutta alueella on ollut teollista toimintaa jo 1800-luvulta saakka, mm. saha- ja kemihierreteollisuutta, jossa on käytetty voimakkaasti myrkyllisiä kemikaaleja. On otaksuttavissa että alueen maaperä on vahvasti myrkyllistä, joten maata pitänee vaihtaa aika paljon. Toivottavasti riittää siihen, ettei myrkkyjä enää nouse maaperästä sen jälkeen.

Hieman vastaava entinen myrkkyalue oli Lentävänniemen Reuharissa, jonne vuosituhannen vaihteessa rakennettiin rivitaloja vaihdetun maa-aineksen päälle. (Lapsuudessani 1970-luvulla paikalla oli iso lieteallas, jonka muistan vieläkin elävästi.) Ehdimme tuoreeltaan asua tuolla pari vuotta, ja mieleen jäi että siellä ei jostain syystä tullut itikoita kuten hämähäkkejä ja vastaavia sisään asuntoon mitenkään samaan malliin kuin muissa paikoissa, joissa olen asunut. Voi toisin olla sattumaa tai pelkkä mielikuva (?). Vaimoa pelotteli bussissa kerran eräs päihtynyt miehenkilö, joka varoitti hankkimasta lapsia siellä asuessamme, koska "setä kyllä muistaa millaisia kemikaaleja siihen on ajettu".




> Jotain mallia voi ottaa ennen vuotta 1946 vallinneesta kuntajaotuksesta Helsingin seudulla: 
> 
> kaupungit: Helsinki
> 
> kauppalat: Haaga, Kauniainen
> 
> maalaiskunnat: Espoo, Helsingin mlk, Huopalahti, Kulosaari, Oulunkylä
> 
> taajaväkiset yhdyskunnat (emokunta sulkeissa): Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari (Huopalahti), Pitäjänmäki, Pakinkylä, Pukinmäki, Malmi-Tapanila, Tikkurila, Vartiokylä, Herttoniemi, Kulomaa, Puotinkylä ja Degerö (Helsingin mlk), Leppävaara (Espoo).
> ...


Juuri näin. Historiasta löytyy joskus hyviä vastauksia ajankohtaisiin kysymyksiin. Varsin mielelläni ilmoittaisin asuvani vaikka Pispalan kunnassa, joka olisi osa 330 000 asukkaan Tampereen kaupunkia.

----------


## petteri

> Ja jotain pitäisi tehdä myös Tampereella, missä kehitys on samansuuntaista. Kaupunki kaavoittaa kitsaasti ja asuntoja syntyy hitaasti samalla kun naapurikunnat paisuvat ja liikenneongelmat pahenevat. Missä ovat Vapaavuoren kommentit Tampereen tilanteesta? Tai muiden suurten kaupunkien?



Kaavoituksen hajanaisuuteen auttavat kuntien pakkoliitokset tai voimakas kaavoituksen keskusohjaus. Ikävä kyllä vaan autoilu- ja haja-asutusmyönteinen keskustapuolue vastustaa kuntien pakkoliitoksia ja kuntien varsin vapaaseen kaavoitusvaltaan puuttumista.

On yleisesti tiedossa, että Vapaavuori kannattaa kuntien pakkoliitoksia, niin että kuntien rajat vastaavat suunnilleen kaupunkiseutuja. Janne ajaa kyllä näkemyksiään tarmolla, mutta eihän suuria linjoja voi yksin muuttaa, vaan asenteiden muuttuminen vie aikaa.

Vapaavuori on vähän Pekkarisen tyyppinen sitkeä terrieri, joka vaikuttaa asioiden hallinnalla. Faktojen ja taustatyön pitää olla kunnossa ennenkuin voi esittää esimerkiksi voimakasta puuttumista kuntien kaavoitukseen.

----------


## kaakkuri

Taitaa se kepun kannatus olla pääkaupunkiseudun kuntaliitosta vastustavissa kunnissa Soinin porukan luokkaa, eiköhän ne vastustajat siellä löydy muista porukoista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Taitaa se kepun kannatus olla pääkaupunkiseudun kuntaliitosta vastustavissa kunnissa Soinin porukan luokkaa, eiköhän ne vastustajat siellä löydy muista porukoista.


Näin on. Nyrkkisääntönä voi sanoa että pk-seudun kaupunkien liittämistä, muualla kuin itse Helsingissä, liittämistä kannattavat etupäässä vain vihreät. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Jotain mallia voi ottaa ennen vuotta 1946 vallinneesta kuntajaotuksesta Helsingin seudulla: 
> kaupungit: Helsinki
> kauppalat: Haaga, Kauniainen
> maalaiskunnat: Espoo, Helsingin mlk, Huopalahti, Kulosaari, Oulunkylä
> taajaväkiset yhdyskunnat (emokunta sulkeissa): Munkkiniemi ja Lauttasaari (Huopalahti), Pitäjänmäki, Pakinkylä, Pukinmäki, Malmi-Tapanila, Tikkurila, Vartiokylä, Herttoniemi, Kulomaa, Puotinkylä ja Degerö (Helsingin mlk), Leppävaara (Espoo).


Sitä vain, että Vartiokylä = Puotinkylä. Vartiokylä-nimi tuli vasta 1946 (valitettavasti).

----------


## kemkim

> ...tosin saa nähdä miten asumiskelpoinen alueesta saadaan. Paikka sinänsä on aika kiva, ihan Näsijärven rannassa ja Lielahden kauppapalvelut ovat (lähes) kävelymatkan päässä. Mutta alueella on ollut teollista toimintaa jo 1800-luvulta saakka, mm. saha- ja kemihierreteollisuutta, jossa on käytetty voimakkaasti myrkyllisiä kemikaaleja. On otaksuttavissa että alueen maaperä on vahvasti myrkyllistä, joten maata pitänee vaihtaa aika paljon. Toivottavasti riittää siihen, ettei myrkkyjä enää nouse maaperästä sen jälkeen.


Niinhän sitä ajateltiin Helsingin Myllypurossakin, että ei siellä maassa enää mitään myrkkyjä olisi. Kaupungin virallinen totuuskin oli viimeiseen asti, että alue on turvallista asua. Sitten kun sattumalta maata kaivettiin 1990-luvulla hieman jostain muusta syystä talon nurkalta, niin maasta alkoi pulputa höyryävää ja pahanhajuista sinertävää mönjää. Se kertoi kaikille, että nyt eivät asiat ole kunnossa. Kun tarkemmin asiaa selviteltiin, niin alueella oli mm. syöpä huomattavasti muita alueita yleisempää.

----------


## kemkim

> Näin on. Nyrkkisääntönä voi sanoa että pk-seudun kaupunkien liittämistä, muualla kuin itse Helsingissä, liittämistä kannattavat etupäässä vain vihreät.


Kokoomuksessakin kannatetaan käsittääkseni aika yleisesti kuntien liittämistä. Sen sijaan SDP on ollut varauksellisempi tässä asiassa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Sitä vain, että Vartiokylä = Puotinkylä. Vartiokylä-nimi tuli vasta 1946 (valitettavasti).


Nimi Puotinkyläkin (Puodinkylä) on tullut vasta 1917, joten kyllä sen täytyy olla Boten kylä, kuten sen luullaan olleen.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Näin on. Nyrkkisääntönä voi sanoa että pk-seudun kaupunkien liittämistä, muualla kuin itse Helsingissä, liittämistä kannattavat etupäässä vain vihreät.


Ja jos samaa arvelua saa jatkaa, niin perusteet lienevät niin raadollisen yksinkertaiset kuin virkamiespaikat. Vihreillä ei ole virkamiehistössä kummoista miehitystä joten menetettevää ei juurikaan ole kuntaliitosten vähenevissä virkamiesnimityksissä. Muille (demareille ja kokkareille) tilanne on vaikeampi kun on tulollaan entisiä kaupungin-, kirjastotoimen-, liikunta- ja teknisen toimenjohtajuuksia joiden nykyiset viranhaltijat tulisi matala-aktiivisena poliittisena ongelmajätteenä loppusijoittaa jonnekin yleisölle vaarattomina.

Tosin sitä ei ole vielä huomattu, että eihän virkapyramidin huipulta Suomessa kuntaliitosten takia kukaan putoa, siivoojat ja vahtimestarit ovat saneerausvaarassa enimpinä harminaiheina. Jahka tämä havaitaan ja tehdään jokin "yhteiskuntasopimus" tms. millä virkakunnalle taataan ikuinen rauha niin voivat ne kuntaliitoksetkin edetä. IMO.

----------


## Albert

> Nimi Puotinkyläkin (Puodinkylä) on tullut vasta 1917, joten kyllä sen täytyy olla Boten kylä, kuten sen luullaan olleen.





> Vartiokylän alkuperäinen ruotsinkielinen nimi Botby johtuu todennäköisesti vanhasta ruotsalaisesta miehennimestä Bote. Eräissä vanhoissa asiakirjoissa kylän nimi on kuitenkin satunnaisesti esiintynyt myös muodossa Bötby tai Boeteby, mikä todennäköisesti on pelkkä kirjoitusvirhe, mutta se on saanut jotkut tutkijat olettamaan, että nimi johtuisi vartiotulta tarkoittavasta sanasta böte ja viitaisi täten alueella sijaitsevaan Vartiokylän linnavuoreen. Tämän vuoksi alueen suomenkieliseksi nimeksi vahvistettiin vuonna 1946 Vartiokylä.


Kyllähän se Botby (Puodinkylä / Puotinkylä) on. Uskon että "entiset" asukkaat tiesivät minkä nimisessä kylässä asuivat  :Smile:  . Kun olin pieni 50-luvun loppupuolella, eivät vanhat ihmiset puhuneet kuin Puotinkylästa ja tosiaan Puodinkylästä (vielä vanhemmat). Harmi, että tutkijoiden piti ruveta sähläämään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ikävä kyllä vaan autoilu- ja haja-asutusmyönteinen keskustapuolue vastustaa kuntien pakkoliitoksia ja kuntien varsin vapaaseen kaavoitusvaltaan puuttumista.


Kuntaministeri Kiviniemi on kuitenkin keskustalainen ja oli mm. ehdottamassa selvitystä pk-seudun kuntien yhdistämisestä. Kuntaremontteja on tehty ja tekeillä muuallakin Suomessa, joten ylipäätään ei taida löytyä selvää yhteyttä minkään puolueen ja kuntaliitosten välille.

Pääkaupukiseutu on joka tapauksessa ongelmallinen. Minusta on jo myöhäistä puhua siitä, että YTV-kunnat yhdistettäisiin tai ei. Talous- ja työssäkäyntialue on kasvanut jo YTV:n rajojen yli ja mm. Greater Helsinki vision -kilpailu olikin jo 14 kunnan alueella. Koska sillä laajuudella on yhdyskutanrakennetta ja liikennejärjestelmää suunniteltava, jos niistä halutaan toimivia.

Mutta pidän epärealistisena kuvitella, että 1,2-1,5 miljoonan asukkaan aluetta pitäisi hoitaa samanlaisella hallintomallilla kuin kuntauudistuksessa alarajaksi asetettua 20.000 asukkaan kuntaa - mihin Sipoo ei alueryöstön jälkeen enää edes yllä. Hallintomalli on lähdettävä rakentamaan pienempien alueiden pohjalta tunnustaen se, että osa asioista on kaupunkiseudullisia ja osa ei. Esimerkiksi yleiskaavoitus ja yleiskaavatason liikennesuunnittelu voivat kyllä olla yksissä käsissä, mutta asemakaavoituksen antaisin jo kernaasti sellaisille pienemmille yksiköille, joita Ultrix luonnosteli vähän aiemmin.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

> Pääkaupukiseutu on joka tapauksessa ongelmallinen. Minusta on jo myöhäistä puhua siitä, että YTV-kunnat yhdistettäisiin tai ei. Talous- ja työssäkäyntialue on kasvanut jo YTV:n rajojen yli ja mm. Greater Helsinki vision -kilpailu olikin jo 14 kunnan alueella. Koska sillä laajuudella on yhdyskutanrakennetta ja liikennejärjestelmää suunniteltava, jos niistä halutaan toimivia.


Miksi ihmeessä Pk-seudun erikoisolosuhteet vaativat aina Mega-luokan tekemistä? Eikö kuntarakenteen uudistamista voida tehdä askelien politiikalla vaan tarvitaan aina harppaus? Em. 14 kuntaa voisivat ihan hienosti tehdä kunnallisen autonomian nimissä kaikenlaisia toimenpiteitä jo nyt. Ja olisivat voineet tehdä jo vuosikymmeniä. (ehkä se vastasikin jo kysymykseeni)
On kai täysin mahdollista tehdä Helsinki-Vantaa kuntaliitos jos änkyräEspoo ei ala millekään suurliitoksessa. Kehittää sitten HelTaata eteenpäin ja antaa Espoon elää omaa elämäänsä Suomen Amerikkana. Länsiväylän ahtaminen Ruoholahdessa Helsingin kunnan tieverkon alueella yhden kaistan levyiseksi puolestaan helpottaa kovasti helsinkiläisten liikenne-elämää, suuntaa helsinkiläiset muualle kuin Espooseen töihin ja tuonee Espooseen uutta ajattelua yhteistyöhön liikenneasioissa. Tahtotila lienee se ratkaisevin.

Ylikunnallista liikennesuunnittelua on tehty liikenneverkostojen osalta vaihtelevalla menestyksellä aiemminkin eikä siihenkään ole tarvittu tietääkseni yhdenkään kunnan lakkauttamista että saadaan moottoritie aikaiseksi.




> Mutta pidän epärealistisena kuvitella, että 1,2-1,5 miljoonan asukkaan aluetta pitäisi hoitaa samanlaisella hallintomallilla kuin kuntauudistuksessa alarajaksi asetettua 20.000 asukkaan kuntaa - mihin Sipoo ei alueryöstön jälkeen enää edes yllä. Hallintomalli on lähdettävä rakentamaan pienempien alueiden pohjalta tunnustaen se, että osa asioista on kaupunkiseudullisia ja osa ei. Esimerkiksi yleiskaavoitus ja yleiskaavatason liikennesuunnittelu voivat kyllä olla yksissä käsissä, mutta asemakaavoituksen antaisin jo kernaasti sellaisille pienemmille yksiköille, joita Ultrix luonnosteli vähän aiemmin.


Kuntien lukumäärä ei kai ole kuitenkaan se oikea vihollinen jota jahdataan.

Vaikkakin esim. Nurmijärven ja Järvenpään kuntaliitos poistaisi yhden kunnan kartalta, niin eihän siellä kuntien tehtävien hoidossa tarvittava raha kasva mihinkään pelkällä rajanhävitystempulla. Samoin kun kulut säilyvät suunnilleen ennallaan, niin pelkkä kunnan kadottaminen kartalta ei muuta tilannetta miksikään. Sairaat ovat sairaita ja koululaiset koulutettavia oli kunta mikä hyvänsä.
Edellä viitattiinkin jo pienempiin hallinnollisiin yksiköihin, joiden yläpuolella olisi (edustuksellisella demokratialla hoidettu?) kaavoitusta, koulutointa, kirjastotointa, liikuntatointa, liikennettä, joukkoliikennettä, jne hoitava ylikunnallinen toimielin. Mitä sinne kunnalle sitten jäisi, ja eikö siinä tapauksessa juurikin päätösvalta karkaa kauemmas kansalaisista? Jäljelle jää vain vähämerkityksisiä kaupunginosapuiston kalustussuunnitelmien lausuntokierroksia noin karrikoiden.

Kunnilla on valtava määrä erilaisia tehtäviä kuntalaisia kohtaan vastattavaan nykyisin. Liikenne on niistä vain yksi vaikkakin näkyvä osa. Kunnat järjestävät toimintojaan jo nyt eri tavoin ja tehokkuuksin eikä suinkaan Helsinki ole mikään tehokkuuden esikuva vaikka sillä suuruuden synergia onkin puolellaan. Suuressa hallintomallissa pienille osakunnille ei jääne kovin kummoista autonomiaa vaan keskusjohdossa ratkaistaan esim. mitä kaikkea terveyskeskuksissa hoidetaan kunnan laskuun kansanterveyslain vaatimusten lisäksi. Se vaikuttaa hoitamiseen ja sen kustannuksiin valtavasti eikä paikallisella hoitamisen järjestelyillä sitä enää kyetä kovin eri tavoin ratkaisemaan edullisemmaksi tai kalliimmaksi. Samoin olisi vaikkapa bussilinjan suunnittelun osalta, keskuspaikka piirtää Jokerinkuvia metsään ja malmilaisilta ei kysellä kummosia.

Summa summarum, varmastikin kunnalliseen hallintoon on remonttia tehtävä, mutta en oikein usko että nykyisistä malleista löytyisi viilaamalla uutta. Ehkäpä koko kuntaroolia tulisi miettiä uusiksi, mikä se kunnan asema loppujen lopuksi edes on vaikkapa suhteessa valtioon tai Kansaneläkelaitokseen? Voisi kai ajatella s.e. kunnallinen asuntotuotanto lakkautettaisiin kokonaan ja siirrettäisiin valtiolliseen asuntotuotantoon esim. entiselle ARA:lle. Näin tehtäviä siirrettäisiin pois kunnilta valtiolle tai ylikunnallisille kuntainliitoille. Velvoite vaikkapa järjestää kaikille kuntalaisille asunto säilyisi, mutta asian käytönnön hoitaminen ei tapahtuisi kunnan toimielimessä vaan lakisääteisesti esim. ARA:ssa. Kunta joutuisi siten asemakaavoittajana ja rakennuspaikanhaltijana järjestämään toisaalta maa-alueita asuttajalle mutta toisaalta kykenisi vaatimaan myös Hyrynsalmelle toimivaa joukkoliikennettä tai asuntotarjontaa.

Yhdysvalloissa MTA hoitaa New Yorkin alueella joukkoliikennettä suuremmalle väkimäärälle kuin koko Suomessa asuu. Miksei siis voisi olla s.e. on koko valtakunnan alueella toimiva joukkoliikenneviranomainen jolle kuuluu järjestää niin kumi- kuin rautapyörilläkin toimiva joukkoliikenne jokaiseen kuntaan ja kaikki asukkaat huomioon ottaen? Ainakin tieverkon osalta tuntuu toimivan samoin kuin kirjeenkannon. Tieverkolla kilpailutetaan kolapartiot alueellisesti, niin kai sitten tehtäisiin joukkoliikenteen hoitamisen osaltakin.

On ehkä idealismia että sellaiset toimisivat hyvin tai kohtuullisesti, mutta ainakin nykyisten mallien luomat kaikki kuntarajaan perustuvat epäjatkumot katoaisivat sillä että toimialue on valtakunnallinen ja että toimielimelle luodaan kaavoitukseen ja maankäyttöön laaja sananvalta. Kunnat pitäisivät muutoin entistä menoaan yllä.

----------


## petteri

> On kai täysin mahdollista tehdä Helsinki-Vantaa kuntaliitos jos änkyräEspoo ei ala millekään suurliitoksessa. Kehittää sitten HelTaata eteenpäin ja antaa Espoon elää omaa elämäänsä



Tuossa ei ole kaupunkisuunnittelullisesti eikä taloudellisesti mieltä. Kyllä Helsingin seudun kuntaliitoksessa pitää kaikki pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat liittää yhteen. Ja pakkolaki vaikuttaa parhaalta ratkaisulta.

Helsingin seudun kunnat ja varsinkin Espoo ovat niin yhteistyökyvyttömiä, ettei vapaaehtoisuuden kautta ole kehitystä saatavissa aikaan. Kuntajakolakia pitää muuttaa niin, että ainakin Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Tampereelle, Ouluun ja Vaasaan saadaan kuntien pakkoliitos ja kuntarakenne vastaamaan paremmin kaupunkirakennetta.

----------


## ultrix

> Yhdysvalloissa MTA hoitaa New Yorkin alueella joukkoliikennettä suuremmalle väkimäärälle kuin koko Suomessa asuu. Miksei siis voisi olla s.e. on koko valtakunnan alueella toimiva joukkoliikenneviranomainen jolle kuuluu järjestää niin kumi- kuin rautapyörilläkin toimiva joukkoliikenne jokaiseen kuntaan ja kaikki asukkaat huomioon ottaen? Ainakin tieverkon osalta tuntuu toimivan samoin kuin kirjeenkannon. Tieverkolla kilpailutetaan kolapartiot alueellisesti, niin kai sitten tehtäisiin joukkoliikenteen hoitamisen osaltakin.


Eli siis valtiollinen joukkoliikennehallinto, joka olisi jaettu vaikkapa vanhojen läänien kokoisiin joukkoliikennepiireihin? Mikäs siinä, mutta voisiko keskushallinto riittävän hyvin huomioida paikallisia ja alueellisia erityistarpeita? Minusta alueiden omista lähtökohdistaan järjestämä joukkoliikenne, jota valtio tukee on parempi ratkaisu. Toki jonkinlaista LVM:n alaista joukkoliikennevirastoa voidaan aluerajat ylittävään joukkoliikenteeseen soveltaa. Muista, että Tiehallinto ei vastaa kuntien kaduista. Ja kirjeenkanto on pörssikelpoisen valtionyhtiön toimiluvallaan hoitamaa bisnestä.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tuossa ei ole kaupunkisuunnittelullisesti eikä taloudellisesti mieltä. Kyllä Helsingin seudun kuntaliitoksessa pitää kaikki pääkaupunkiseudun kunnat liittää yhteen. Ja pakkolaki vaikuttaa parhaalta ratkaisulta.
> 
> Helsingin seudun kunnat ja varsinkin Espoo ovat niin yhteistyökyvyttömiä, ettei vapaaehtoisuuden kautta ole kehitystä saatavissa aikaan. Kuntajakolakia pitää muuttaa niin, että ainakin Helsinkiin, Turkuun, Tampereelle, Ouluun ja Vaasaan saadaan kuntien pakkoliitos ja kuntarakenne vastaamaan paremmin kaupunkirakennetta.


Ai jaa. No miksi siinä ei ole?
Ouluseudulla on tapahtunut jo Oulun ja Ylikiimingin kuntien kuntaliitos. Jäljellä on vielä kaikki muut rajanaapurikunnat (Haukipudas, Kiiminki, Muhos, Tyrnävä, Kempele, Oulunsalo ja Hailuoto) mutta jostain on aloitettava. Parempi minusta on tehdä jotain kuin odotella Suurta Liitosta pitkät ajat.
Kunnallinen itsehallinto on pitkien traditioiden perustuslakitasoinen ominaisuus suomalaisessa yhteiskunnassa. Satoja tuhansia, jopa miljoonia kuntalaisia koskettavalle pakkoliitokselle pitäisi löytyä todella painavia perusteita että kuvailemallasi tavalla voisi todellisuudessa tapahtua koskaan.




> Eli siis valtiollinen joukkoliikennehallinto, joka olisi jaettu vaikkapa vanhojen läänien kokoisiin joukkoliikennepiireihin? Mikäs siinä, mutta voisiko keskushallinto riittävän hyvin huomioida paikallisia ja alueellisia erityistarpeita? Minusta alueiden omista lähtökohdistaan järjestämä joukkoliikenne, jota valtio tukee on parempi ratkaisu. Toki jonkinlaista LVM:n alaista joukkoliikennevirastoa voidaan aluerajat ylittävään joukkoliikenteeseen soveltaa. Muista, että Tiehallinto ei vastaa kuntien kaduista. Ja kirjeenkanto on pörssikelpoisen valtionyhtiön toimiluvallaan hoitamaa bisnestä.


Ainakin verohallinto tuntuu osaavan hallita myös paikalliset erityispiirteet viimeistä yksityiskohtaa myöden. Miksei siis joukkoliikennehallintokin osaisi?
Läänirajoilla tai muilla vastaavilla rajoilla kikkaillaan nykyisin YTV:n erilaisilla vyöhykkeillä ja aina se tuntuu jotain lyövän korville vaikka miten erinomaisen paikallisesti tunnetaan erityisolosuhteet.
Toimijan oikeudellisella muodolla en usko olevan minkäänlaista merkitystä käytännön asioiden hoitamiseen. Viraston virkamiespostinjakelu onnistunee täsmälleen samalla tavalla kuin työsopimusperustaisen osakeyhtiöpostinjakelijan.

----------


## Junantuoma

> Ainakin verohallinto tuntuu osaavan hallita myös paikalliset erityispiirteet viimeistä yksityiskohtaa myöden. Miksei siis joukkoliikennehallintokin osaisi?


Mitä tuolla tarkoitat? Kunnat määrittävät omat kunnallisveroprosenttinsa itse, vaikka verohallinto ne kerääkin. En oikein usko, että valtion "Kunnallisveronmääritysvirasto" kykenisi määrittämään kunnalliset veroäyrit nykysysteemiä paremmin.

Valtion toimien alueellisesta kohdentamisesta on aina välillä tullut aluepoliittinen flaidis, tuskin Joukkoliikennevirastokaan siltä välttyisi. Tuntuu järkevämmältä jos alueen omat organisaatiot vastaavat toteutuksesta ja osasta tai kaikista kustannuksista.

Toinen kysymys on sitten kuntakoko, nykykunnat ovat suurelta osin hevoskärryaikakaudelta, Tavoitteena pitäisi olla nykyinen tai tulevaisuudessa ennustettava työssäkäyntialue.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valtion toimien alueellisesta kohdentamisesta on aina välillä tullut aluepoliittinen flaidis, tuskin Joukkoliikennevirastokaan siltä välttyisi. Tuntuu järkevämmältä jos alueen omat organisaatiot vastaavat toteutuksesta ja osasta tai kaikista kustannuksista.


Jo nyt on olemassa käytäntö liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmista, jotka tehdään nimenomaan paikallisella tasolla. Liikennettä ei voi erottaa kaavoituksesta, ja kaavoituksessakin on selkeä alueellinen hierarkia, jossa paikalliset päättäjät päättävät asemakaavoista. Ei ole mitään mieltä siinä, että joukkoliikenne olisi yhtäkkiä keskusjohtoista.

Ruotsin länstrafiken-systeemi on osoittanut, miten paikallisten viranomaisten hallinnassa ennen keskusjohdon alaisuudessa lakkautettu paikallisjunaliikenne on saatu toimimaan. Meiltä voisi hyvänä esimerkkinä ottaa Kemijärven junaliikenteen. Helsingissä oltiin sitä mieltä, että junan voi lopettaa, kun se ei sopinut "suureen kokonaisuuteen". Tuhannen kilometrin päässä ei ollut mitään tajua siitä, mitä yhteys merkitsi paikalliselle elinkeinoelämälle ja toimeentulolle. Minkä herrat ovat jälkikäteen myöntäneetkin.

Joukkoliikennealalla ollaan kansainvälisesti varsin yksimielisiä siitä, että joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun ja toteutuksen tulee olla paikallisesti ohjattua, jotta tehdään oikeita ratkaisuja ja joukkoliikenteellä on menestymisen edellytykset. Rahoitusta voi järjestää keskusjohtoisesti, mutta siinäkin on se riski, ettei keskusjohdon tasolla ymmärretä perusteluita ja hankkeet kaadetaan rahoitusratkaisuihin. Tai tehdään kuten nyt, eli keskusjohtoa lähellä oleviin hankkeisiin kaadetaan rahaa niin, ettei muualle riitä kuin almuja.

Antero

----------


## ultrix

> Liikennettä ei voi erottaa kaavoituksesta, ja kaavoituksessakin on selkeä alueellinen hierarkia, jossa paikalliset päättäjät päättävät asemakaavoista. Ei ole mitään mieltä siinä, että joukkoliikenne olisi yhtäkkiä keskusjohtoista.
> 
> Ruotsin länstrafiken-systeemi on osoittanut, miten paikallisten viranomaisten hallinnassa ennen keskusjohdon alaisuudessa lakkautettu paikallisjunaliikenne on saatu toimimaan.


Nimenomaan. Esimerkiksi Tampereella rakennettiin 1960-luvulta lähtien lähiöt pääsääntöisesti muualle kuin ratojen varsille monista syistä, no autoistuminen, TKL:n bisnes, aluerakentaminen ja maanomistusolot varmasti suurena syynä, mutta myös siksi, että Rautatiehallitukseen ei voinut luottaa paikallisjunaliikenteen säilymisessä. 

Jos Rautatiehallitus olisi sallinut liikennelaitoksen ajaa valtionrautateillä omia juniaan Multisillasta, Kalkusta ja Vatialasta kaupungin keskustaan tai ottaa käyttöön HKL:n tapaan yhteistariffin paikallisjunissa, voisi Kaukajärven lähiö sijaita Hankkion pelloilla radan varressa ja Hervannassa olla oma pikaratansa. Ehkä myös Lentävänniemeen olisi tullut pistoraide jatkamalla Niemen sahalle viety raide Halkoniemeen. Samoiten Multisilta ja Peltolammi, jotka rakennettiin Lempääläntien ja radan väliin, olisivat kenties pääradan ympärillä. Ja Jankan rakentaminen (1990-luvun alussa, henkilöliikenne viereiseltä Messukylän asemalta päättynyt 1988) olisi käynnistynyt ehkä 20 vuotta aiemmin.

Huomautan vielä, että tämä spekulointini perustuu tällä foorumilla käytyihin keskusteluihin ja paikallistuntemukseeni ja osin myös kirjallisiin lähteisiin. Mikko Laaksonen osannee kertoa aiheesta enemmän asiantuntijana.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Mitä tuolla tarkoitat? Kunnat määrittävät omat kunnallisveroprosenttinsa itse, vaikka verohallinto ne kerääkin. En oikein usko, että valtion "Kunnallisveronmääritysvirasto" kykenisi määrittämään kunnalliset veroäyrit nykysysteemiä paremmin.


No sitä ainakin tarkoitan, että jos vaikkapa teet asunnon tai kiinteistön kauppaa mistä luovutuksesta kannetaan valtiolle varainsiirtoveroa, niin valtion verohallinto osaa olla kovastikin mieltä asumisen olosuhteista kaikissa Suomen kunnissa. Samoin on tilanne vaikkapa työmatkakulujen osalta missä varmastikin moni on kohdannut paikallisia liikenneongelmia, mutta verottajalla on niistä hyvin ajantasainen tieto koko valtakunnan alueelta. Perintö- ja lahjaverotuksessa tulee katsottavaksi paljon paikallisia asioita ja kyllä verottaja niistäkin jyvällä on. Ei se bussilla ajamisen paikallinen osaaminen mihinkään kaikkoaisi jos läänihallitusten linjalupaporukka pantaisiinkin yhteen pussiin YTV:n ja kaupunkien joukkoliikenneihmisten kanssa ja ravistettaisiin. Samassa pussissa voisi ihan hyvin olla VR:n ja ratahallintokeskuksen liikennemiehiä ja -naisia.




> Valtion toimien alueellisesta kohdentamisesta on aina välillä tullut aluepoliittinen flaidis, tuskin Joukkoliikennevirastokaan siltä välttyisi. Tuntuu järkevämmältä jos alueen omat organisaatiot vastaavat toteutuksesta ja osasta tai kaikista kustannuksista.


Niin niistä tahtoo tulla, mutta ei se voi olla minkään järkevän tekemisen todellinen este että "flaidis" tulee. Eri asia on että puhunko minä järkeviä. Mutta minusta asialle tulisi tehdä jotain.




> Toinen kysymys on sitten kuntakoko, nykykunnat ovat suurelta osin hevoskärryaikakaudelta, Tavoitteena pitäisi olla nykyinen tai tulevaisuudessa ennustettava työssäkäyntialue.


Jolloin niilläkin on rajakiistansa. Kilpaillaan sitten eri työssäkäyntialueiden kesken?

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jo nyt on olemassa käytäntö liikennejärjestelmäsuunnitelmista, jotka tehdään nimenomaan paikallisella tasolla. Liikennettä ei voi erottaa kaavoituksesta, ja kaavoituksessakin on selkeä alueellinen hierarkia, jossa paikalliset päättäjät päättävät asemakaavoista. Ei ole mitään mieltä siinä, että joukkoliikenne olisi yhtäkkiä keskusjohtoista.


Ei liikennettä pidäkään erottaa kaavoituksesta. Horisin jo aiemmin ketjussa että "...että toimielimelle luodaan kaavoitukseen ja maankäyttöön laaja sananvalta".
Nyt on se tilanne että Tielaitos on kaavoissa lausunnonantajana ja jopa aloitteentekijänä. Joukkoliikenne ei ole mitenkään väkevästi edustettuna ellei joku untovaltanen satu perimään castrenin manttelia. Moottoritie tulee siten kansallismaisemaan paljon helpommin kuin jos sama liikennesuorite hoidettaisiin olemassa olevilla joukkoliikenneväylillä, raiteilla ja teillä.
Tielaitoskin kykenee hoitamaan asiaa keskusjohtoisen paikallisesti. Toki hankkeista kilpailevat eri tiepiirit keskenään mutta niin ne rajallisen vaurauden yhteiskunnissa tekevät aina, se tuskin muuttuu järjestelmillä muuttamalla miksikään.




> Ruotsin länstrafiken-systeemi on osoittanut, miten paikallisten viranomaisten hallinnassa ennen keskusjohdon alaisuudessa lakkautettu paikallisjunaliikenne on saatu toimimaan. Meiltä voisi hyvänä esimerkkinä ottaa Kemijärven junaliikenteen. Helsingissä oltiin sitä mieltä, että junan voi lopettaa, kun se ei sopinut "suureen kokonaisuuteen". Tuhannen kilometrin päässä ei ollut mitään tajua siitä, mitä yhteys merkitsi paikalliselle elinkeinoelämälle ja toimeentulolle. Minkä herrat ovat jälkikäteen myöntäneetkin.


Samasta voi ottaa esimerkkinä kaikkialla olevan rauta- ja kumipyörän yhteensovittamisen. Rovaniemelle tulevan junan aikataulujen muuttuessa liikennelupaperustaiset bussiyhteydet eivät muutu miksikään, joukkoliikenteen logistiikkaketjuun tulee katkos tai ainakin lenkki venyy ajallisesti. Mäntsälästä on temppu päästä Espooseen töihin päivittäin joukkoliikenteellä. Ouluun junalla tuleva ei tiedä city-busseista mitään, ihmettelee vaan ohi kulkevia pikkubusseja ja kiroaa laukkujaan. 
Näitä on vaikka kuinka paljon pitkin Suomea ja iso osa tästä hölmöilystä nauttii yhteiskunnan tukea.
Paikallisuus ei minusta ole valtakunnallisen liikenteen ja paikallisen liikenteen hoitamisen yhteensovittamisessa etu. Sitä on kokeiltu melkoisen pitkään ja jäljet ovat selvät.
Jotain tarttis kuitenkin tehdä ja pian. Muuten siellä Kemijärven junassa ei istu kuin aatteellisin perustein istuvat ja asemalla asuvat.




> Joukkoliikennealalla ollaan kansainvälisesti varsin yksimielisiä siitä, että joukkoliikenteen suunnittelun ja toteutuksen tulee olla paikallisesti ohjattua, jotta tehdään oikeita ratkaisuja ja joukkoliikenteellä on menestymisen edellytykset. Rahoitusta voi järjestää keskusjohtoisesti, mutta siinäkin on se riski, ettei keskusjohdon tasolla ymmärretä perusteluita ja hankkeet kaadetaan rahoitusratkaisuihin. Tai tehdään kuten nyt, eli keskusjohtoa lähellä oleviin hankkeisiin kaadetaan rahaa niin, ettei muualle riitä kuin almuja.


Edellä jo totesin vastaavasta tiehallinnon paikallisesta jalkauttamisesta. Valtion hallinnon puolella on vastaavasti esim. verohallinnossa ja tullilaitoksessa viety monenlaisia erikoistumishankkeita lävitse, missä esim. tietty verotoimisto tekee kaiken tietyn alan verotuksen koko veropiirin alueella. Miksei vastaavanlaista tehtävänjakoa voisi ajatella esim. valtakunnalliseen joukkoliikenne-elimeen, jossain on erityisosaamista yhteen ja toisaalla toiseen asiaan. Silti tavoitteena olisi koko valtakunnan alueella kustannustehokkaasti toimiva tasapuolinen joukkoliikenne yhdistettynä palveluliikenteeseen.
Valtion hallinto alkaa olla viilattu tehokkaampaan iskuun kuin mihin kunnallinen hallinto on kyennyt. Siksi sen varaan uskaltaisi laskea nykyisin jo uusiakin tehtäviä, edelliset 15-20 vuottahan on menty toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Nyt on se tilanne että Tielaitos on kaavoissa lausunnonantajana ja jopa aloitteentekijänä ... Tielaitoskin kykenee hoitamaan asiaa keskusjohtoisen paikallisesti


Niin no sehän on Tiehallinto nykyään. Tielaitos pilkottiin 2001 Tiehallinnoksi ja Tieliikelaitokseksi, jälkimmäinen koki viime vuonna nimenmuutoksen Destiaksi ja tämän vuoden alussa se yhtiöitettiin. Nykyään Destia on yksi tienpitourakoitsija muiden joukossa. Sama varmasti toimisi myös joukkoliikennehallinnossa, jossa tuottajia voisivat olla VR, HKL-RL, Velj. Salmela ym. ym.




> Samasta voi ottaa esimerkkinä kaikkialla olevan rauta- ja kumipyörän yhteensovittamisen. Rovaniemelle tulevan junan aikataulujen muuttuessa liikennelupaperustaiset bussiyhteydet eivät muutu miksikään, joukkoliikenteen logistiikkaketjuun tulee katkos tai ainakin lenkki venyy ajallisesti. Mäntsälästä on temppu päästä Espooseen töihin päivittäin joukkoliikenteellä. Ouluun junalla tuleva ei tiedä city-busseista mitään, ihmettelee vaan ohi kulkevia pikkubusseja ja kiroaa laukkujaan. 
> Näitä on vaikka kuinka paljon pitkin Suomea ja iso osa tästä hölmöilystä nauttii yhteiskunnan tukea.
> Paikallisuus ei minusta ole valtakunnallisen liikenteen ja paikallisen liikenteen hoitamisen yhteensovittamisessa etu. Sitä on kokeiltu melkoisen pitkään ja jäljet ovat selvät. 
> Jotain tarttis kuitenkin tehdä ja pian. Muuten siellä Kemijärven junassa ei istu kuin aatteellisin perustein istuvat ja asemalla asuvat.


Jos mieluummin kuitenkin porrastettaisin joukkoliikennehallinto, aivan kuten kaavoituskin on porrastettu eri tasoille.

Alin taso, eli kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenne, suunniteltaisiin kaupunkiseutujen tasolla. Sitä ylempi taso, maakuntien liikenne, suunniteltaisiin tosiaan maakuntatasolla. Maakuntarajat ylittävä liikenne hoidettaisiin joko maakunnallisten viranomaisten yhteistyönä tai sitten valtakunnallisen, LVM:n alaisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen toimiesta. Nykytilannehan on kaoottinen, sillä joukkoliikenteen järjestäminen on pääasiassa liikennelupa- tai monopoliperustaista liiketoimintaa, eikä ole koordinoivaa viranomaista saati keskitettyä linjastojen ja aikataulujen laadintaan. Lähimmät koordinaattoria vastaavat ovatkin lääninhallitukset ja Matkahuolto, joista kumpikaan ei varsinaisesti laadi reittejä eikä aikatauluja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Alin taso, eli kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenne, suunniteltaisiin kaupunkiseutujen tasolla. Sitä ylempi taso, maakuntien liikenne, suunniteltaisiin tosiaan maakuntatasolla. Maakuntarajat ylittävä liikenne hoidettaisiin joko maakunnallisten viranomaisten yhteistyönä tai sitten valtakunnallisen, LVM:n alaisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen toimiesta.


Jos kuvitellaan, että maassa olisi yksi Etelä-Espan varrella sijaitseva LVM:n kansallinen joukkoliikennetoimisto, jonka tehtävä olisi suunnitella myös esim. Rovaniemen paikallisliikenne, tämäkin toimisto olisi organisoitu osastoihin ja vastuuhenkilöihin maantieteellisin perustein. Mutta jokainen voinee kuvitella, miten hyvin Espalla Helsingissä istuva virkamies tuntee Rovaniemen olosuhteet ja kykenee etähoitamaan sinne hyvän joukkoliikenteen.

No, EU:n palveluasetus ja siitä aiheutuva Henkilöliikennelain uudistus tuovat terveen organisaation Suomeenkin. Paikallinen ja seudullinen joukkoliikenne tulee paikallisten viranomaisten hoidettavaksi ja keskenään kilpailevien bussi- ja junaliikenteen erikseen suunnitellut palvelut ja aikataulut loppuvat.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jos mieluummin kuitenkin porrastettaisin joukkoliikennehallinto, aivan kuten kaavoituskin on porrastettu eri tasoille.


Tuntuukin toimivan melkoisen hyvin mitä olen Ideaparkki-keskustelua seurannut. Ensin kunnat ja sitten seutukunnat saadaan iloiseen kisaan keskenään.
Ennen asemakaavatkin vahvistettiin sisäministeriössä, myöhemmin ympäristöministeriössä. Nyt ollaan paikallisessa asiantuntemuksessa.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Jos kuvitellaan, että maassa olisi yksi Etelä-Espan varrella sijaitseva LVM:n kansallinen joukkoliikennetoimisto, jonka tehtävä olisi suunnitella myös esim. Rovaniemen paikallisliikenne, tämäkin toimisto olisi organisoitu osastoihin ja vastuuhenkilöihin maantieteellisin perustein. Mutta jokainen voinee kuvitella, miten hyvin Espalla Helsingissä istuva virkamies tuntee Rovaniemen olosuhteet ja kykenee etähoitamaan sinne hyvän joukkoliikenteen.


En tiedä miksi sen pitäisi istua Espalla, mutta jos sen pitää niin sitten pitää.
Mutta jos jatketaan kuvittelua, niin se sama kaveri istuisi Jyväskylässä. Sen apulaisina ja kollegoina olisi ihan sama Rovaniemellä nykyisinkin joukkoliikennettä suunnitteleva kaveri mutta rovaniemeläisen kaverin esimies ei olisikaan Rovaniemen kaupungintalolla vaan em. henkilö Jyväskylässä. Sen rovaniemeläisen kaverin kollegana olisi myös ennen VR:llä hommissa ollut kaveri, ja ne suunnittelisivat samassa organisaatiossa miten siirretään elävää lihaa joutuisasti ja kustannustehokkaasti paikasta toiseen.

Maailman parhaassa osaamiskeskittymässä Helsingissä osataan nykyisin kuitenkin verottaa mm. Kainuun ukon tyttärelleen lahjoittama mökinreuhka ihan oikein. Taitavat tosin saada kainuulaista apua siihen.
En tiedä miksei sama center of excellence kykenisi järjestämään bussia junalle vastaan Rovaniemellä. Etenkin jos saisivat rovaniemeläistä apua siihen. Kaipa se on kuitenkin mahdollista ettei kykenisi. Otaniemestäkin on niin erityisen hienosti järjestetty joukkoliikenteellä kulku Kontulaan paikallistuntemuksen nimissä ettei samaan varmasti kyetä muualla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä miksei sama center of excellence kykenisi järjestämään bussia junalle vastaan Rovaniemellä. Etenkin jos saisivat rovaniemeläistä apua siihen.


Maailmassa kokeiltiin huippuunsä vietyä keskusjohtoisuutta. Sen nimi oli sosialismi. Mutta vaikka kokeilu kesti puoli vuosisataa, ei vaan oivallettu, miten sitä olisi käytännössä pitänyt soveltaa niin, että se olisi toiminut.

Jotkut myös moittivat EU:ta tästä samasta. Että ei Brysselissä voida osata päättää mitään meidän asioistamme. Vaan olemme myyneet itsenäisyytemme, peräti ilmaiseksi.

Minun kai pitäisi olla keskusjohtoisuuden ja osaamiskeskittymän kannattaja, koska jauhan siitä, että täällä pitäisi joukkoliikennettä hoitaa sillä tavoin kuin sitä hoidetaan monissa paikoissa Keski-Euroopassa. Ja jos kerran en hyväksy sitä, että meillä on täällä erikoisolosuhteet, jotka vain me tunnemme ja siksi täällä voidaan tehdä vain metroa maan alle ja raitiovaunut eivät voi kulkea Helsingin kantakaupungin ulkopuolella, niin olen siis umpikujassa itseni kanssa.

Ei maailma ole niin mustavalkoinen. On asioita, joihin keskusjohtoisuus sopii, ja toisia, joissa tarvitaan paikallisjohtoisuutta. Aika yksinekrtainen jako syntyy jo työmäärästä. Jos keskusjohto joutuu perustamaan osaston hoitamaan jonkin alueen asioita, eikö silloin ole jo fiksumpaa ottaa ne henkilöt paikallisista asukkaista ja sijoittaa heidän työpaikkansa myös sinne, minkä alueen asioita hoitavat.

Kun meille tulee paikalliset joukkoliikenneviranoimaiset, ne tulevat toimimaan tietyiltä osin valtakunnallisten periaatteien mukaisesti. Aivan kuten meidän valtakuntammekin toimii tietyltä osin euroopalaisten periaatteiden mukaisesti. Ei se ole joko tai, vaan kyky jakaa tehtävät paikallis- ja keskushallinnon välillä oikein.

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

> Jo nyt hyvin suuri osa Helsingin seudun verotuloista menee muun Suomen pönkittämiseen.


Jokainen autoilija maksaa polttonesteistä veroja valtiolle. Kainuun, Lapin ja Savon olemattoman joukkoliikenteen vuoksi ihmiset pakotetaan autoilemaan ja maksamaan veroja. Näillä verovaroilla kustannetaan mm. pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunia. Matkahuollon taksat nousevat toisen kerran tänä vuonna ja polttonesteiden verot nousivat vuodenvaihteessa. Ensi vuonna valtion verorahoilla maksetaan suurille kaupungeille joukkoliikennetukea. Jos pääkaupunkiseudulle tulee ilmainen joukkoliikenne niin se on kaiken huippu. Pidän täysin kohtuuttomana sitä että jossakin päin Suomea ihmisille tarjotaan ilmainen joukkoliikenne ja muissa kaupungeissa joukkoliikenne on maksullista ja palvelutasoltaan heikkoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Näistä syistä on typerää tekohengittää maaseutua, sillä sen lopputuloksena kaikilla menee huonommin. Suurena maana Suomen aluepolitiikka on ollut erityisen vahingollista.


Tässä kohdassa minulla nousevat hieman niskakarvat pystyyn. Olen samaa mieltä siitä, että kannettu vesi ei kaivossa pysy eikä tekohengityksellä saada eloa aikaan sinne, mistä se on muutenkin katoamassa.

Mutta mutta...

Tässä taas asetetaan vastakkain legendaariset käsitteet "Helsinki" ja "maaseutu". Helsinki ei ole Suomen ainoa kaupunki. Tampere, Turku, Oulu ja mahdollisesti muutamat muutkin kaupungit tarjoavat kukin omassa kokoluokassaan samanlaisia skaalaetuja, vaihtoa, luovuutta jne.

Suomessa tämä retoriikka johtaa tyypillisesti vaatimuksiin käänteisestä aluepolitiikasta eli Helsingin aluepolitiikasta, jossa nähdään että vain Helsinki on elinkelpoinen keskus ja siksi Helsinkiä pitää vahvistaa muun maan kustannuksella. Jos näin tehdään, niin muut kaupungit jäävät väliinputoajiksi ja niiden asemaa efektiivisesti heikennetään. Oikeat syrjäseudut kun toistaiseksi vielä ovat saaneet tulonsiirtonsa tavalla tai toisella.

Kenen sitten pitäisi määritellä, mitkä ovat kehitettäviä kaupunkeja ja minkä osan maata pitäisi antaa autioitua? Ainoa moraalisesti kestävä vastaus on markkinat, koska kenelläkään yksittäisellä taholla ei voi eikä saa olla sellaista määräysvaltaa toisten tahojen asemasta. Jos jossain pikkukaupungissa on yritteliäisyyttä kehittää omia oloja paremmiksi ja tavoitella jotain suurta, niin sitä ei pidä estää vaan pikemminkin kannustaa. Se ei ole muilta pois. Ko. pikkukaupungin päättäjien ei pidä odottaa että valtio tulee ja maksaa kaiken, mutta eipä ole myöskään oikein odottaa että pikkukaupungin asukkaat joutuvat maksumiehiksi johonkin "valtakunnalliseen" hankkeeseen jonka hyödyt kanavoituvat yksinomaan eteläiselle rannikkoseudulle.

Loogisesti ajatellen tämän kaltainen alueellinen tasa-arvo ja oikeudenmukaisuus edellyttää jonkintasoista hallinnonaloiltaan mahdollisimman kattavaa alueellista itsehallintoa ja omaa verotusoikeutta. Parhaiten tämä hoituisi maakunnallisen itsehallinnon kautta. Esimerkiksi yliopistot pitäisi alueellistaa pois opetusministeriön keskusjohdon kontrollista ja samoin Finavian lentoasematoiminnot pitäisi hajottaa ja siirtää alueiden vastuulle (tässä relevanttia ei ole tuottaako joku lentoasema voittoa vai tappiota osana Finavian monopolistisesti ohjattua verkkoa vaan se että alueellistettuina lentoasemia voitaisiin kehittää itsenäisesti ja kukin maakunta voisi panostaa omaan lentoasemainfraansa niin paljon alueellisilla veroilla kerättyä subventiota kuin kokee tarpeelliseksi elinkeinoelämänsä toimintaedellytysten kehittämisen kannalta).

Myös valtionhallinnon alueellistaminen on hyvin perusteltua, koska nykyaikana ei ole mitään perustetta että kaikki sen työpaikat sijaitsevat Helsingissä ja siellä sijaitsevat työntekijät kerryttävät yksinomaan Helsingin verotuloja. Kommunikaatioteknologia on kehittynyttä ja nykyisin ylikansalliset yrityksetkin pystyvät toimimaan saumattomasti yli rajojen useassa maassa -- miksi ei siis Suomen valtionhallinto pystyisi toimimaan maan sisällä hajautetusti?

Yhteenvetona sanoisin siis että subventiotyyppinen aluepolitiikka on yhtä väärin kohdistui se sitten syrjäseutujen tai Helsingin aseman parantamiseen. Kummassakin tapauksessa se johtaa siihen, että kaikki kinuavat yhteisestä kassasta rahaa omiin hankkeisiinsa ja tuo raha on pois muilta. Paljon parempi olisi jos kaikki maksaisivat mahdollisimman pitkälle omat investointinsa ja mitoittaisivat näin suun säkkiä myöten. Tietty niukkuus rahoituksessa johtaa tehokkaampaan rahankäyttöön kuin ammentaminen jostain muka pohjattomasta yhteisestä sammiosta.

Kunnallisverojen tasausjärjestelmän (joka vie rahaa Helsingistä) olemassaolokaan ei ole peruste vaatia kompensaationa lisää tulonsiirtoja Helsinkiin vaan pikemminkin koko tasausjärjestelmästä pitäisi luopua tilannetta entisestään vinouttavana järjestelynä, kunhan samalla luovutaan muistakin aluepolitiikan systemaattisista vinoutumista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Yhdyn Janihyvärisen kritiikkiin. Muistuttamalla siitä, minkä joku täällä on joskus aikaisemminkin todennut, että yhtä hyvin kuin Suomen maaseudun ja muiden kaupunkien kuin Helsingin olemassaolon voi asettaa kyseenalaiseksi, voi asettaa koko Suomen kyseenalaiseksi. Hyvin lähellä on Pietarin oikea metropoli, jossa on saman verran asukkaita, vaihdantaa, tiivistynyttä innovatiivisuutta jne. kuin koko Suomessa. Mihin tarvitaan Pietarin vanhaslaista hajautunutta läntistä esikaupunkialuetta, Suomea?

Minusta vastaus löytyy osittain siitä, että täällä tehdään asioita eri lailla. Kuinka moini meistä olisi valmis muuttamaan lähemmäksi Pietaria, jonnekin metrolinjan varressa olevaan betonilähiöön? Meillä kellään ei kuitenkaan ole varaa ostaa niitä hyviä ja hyväksyttäviä urbaaneja asuntoja Pietarin keskustasta kuihtuvan ratikkaverkon alueelta (joka H:gin ratikkaverkon tapaan vastaa suunnilleen sitä haluttua todellista kaupunkialuetta)?

Tilanne on täysin analoginen Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteessa. Ei ihmisillä ole halua, ei myöskään rahaa. Helsingin seudun palkkataso ei kata elämisen suurempia kustannuksia. Muualla Suomessa sekä aineellinen elintaso että elämänlaatu on useimmille parempi kuin Helsingissä.

Vielä maaseudusta, että ei ole kovin realistista ajatella, että se voidaan tyhjentää, koska sen ylläpito on niin kallista. Epäilemättä me voimme siirtyä ruoan maailmanmarkkinoiden asiakkaiksi. Kyllä sieltä viidelle miljoonalle rippeitä aina riittää. Mutta jo ympäristösyitä tulisi suosia lähiruokaa. Mikä on kaupunkivihreiden linja tässä? Pellot ja navetat tiiviisti kerrostaloihin automaattimetroaseman ympärille?

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Puhuminen muuttamisesta Pietariin on aika kaukaa haettua. Kyse on toisen valtion alueesta, välillämme on Euroopan Unionin syvin elintasokuilu.

Olisi kiva kuulla Anterolta, miten hän ja keskustapuolue haluaa kehittää Helsinkiä muutoin kuin siirtämällä lääkelaitoksen Ouluun tai Kuopioon ja rampauttamalla näin sen toiminnan, koska suurin osa työntekijöistä ei sinne lähde. Ilmeisesti Helsingin pitäisi olla jokin Detroit, niin Jani ja Antero+kepu olisivat iloisia.

Kun katsoo näitä Suomen nk "kaupunkeja", niin voi huomata, että niistä on viihtyisyys aika kaukana. Eipä ole Kouvolassa, Lapuassa , Kuopiossa tai Siilinjärvessä paljon kehumista. Betonilaatikoita sielläkin on, tosin ilman juuri mitään julkista liikennettä.

P.S Tämän päivän kepuilu:
http://www.yle.fi/uutiset/kotimaa/oikea/id101482.html




> Anttila: Ilmastonmuutos poliitikkojen keppihevonen
> Julkaistu 14.09.2008, klo 09.53
> 
> Ilmastonmuutoksesta on maa- ja metsätalousministeri Sirkka-Liisa Anttilan (kesk.) mukaan tullut poliitikkojen keppihevonen. Mielipide-erot yhdyskuntarakenteen kehittämisestä kertovat puolueiden ideologisista eroista.
> 
> 
> Anttilan mukaan ilmastonmuutoksella pelotellaan nyt turhaan mietittäessä yhdyskuntarakenteen kehittämistä.
> 
> - Yhteiskuntamme keskittämistä ajavat voimat ovat nyt vaatimassa asuntorakentamisen ohjaamista juuri metro- ja juna-asemien lähelle, Anttila toteaa Forssan Lehden kolumnissaan.
> ...


Miksiköhän kepun suunnasta ei koskaan kuulla tällaista:
http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/artikkel.../1135239421276




> Urpilainen ehdottaa ratikoita myös Tampereelle ja Turkuun
> Julkaistu: 13:07
> 
> 
> SDP:n puheenjohtaja Jutta Urpilainen haluaisi raitiovaunut myös Tampereelle ja Turkuun. Urpilaisen mukaan raideliikennettä olisi suosittava joukkoliikenteessä myös Helsingin ulkopuolella, ja näissä kaupungeissa ratikoihin riittäisi tarpeeksi matkustajia.
> 
> SDP haluaisi käynnistää laajan joukkoliikenneohjelman, jossa asetettaisiin selkeät askelmerkit joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle ja rahoitukselle. Joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus pitäisi nostaa 15:stä 20:een prosenttiin, puolue ehdotti sunnuntaina.
> 
> Jo aiemmin SDP on esittänyt alle 16-vuotiaille maksutonta joukkoliikennettä

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

En tainnut mainita Helsinkiä nimeltä ensinkään. Selvyyden vuoksi täytynee todeta, etten vastusta Turkua, Tamperetta tai Oulua kuin enintään kulttuurillisin perustein. Olen ymmärtänyt, että monet turkulaiset, tamperelaiset ja oululaiset ovat kovin ylpeitä kotipaikastaan, enkä oikein ymmärrä miksi. Muuallakin kuin Helsingissä asuneena tunnustan kuitenkin rakkaan kotikaupunkini puutteet. Ehkä eniten suututtaa se, ettei Helsingin potentiaalia ole vaivauduttu käyttämään täysimääräisesti hyväksi. Tämä on tosin paremminkin mentaliteetti- kuin oikeudenmukaisuuskysymys.

Minusta tuo maakuntapohjainen veronkanto ei välttämättä ole huono ajatus. On kuitenkin muistettava, että kuntien määrä Suomessa on laskenut melko nopeasti, joskin olisi toivottavaa, että se laskisi vielä nopeammin. Uudet kunnat ovat alueeltaan ja asukaslukumääriltään paljon suurempia kuin nykyiset, ja se on vain hyvä asia. Kehitys tarkoittaa kuitenkin sitä, että jos kuntien lukumäärä saadaan noin sataan, emme ole kovin kaukana nykyisestä maakuntahallinnosta. Koska maaseutu autioituu ja väestö vanhenee, on oletettavaa, että yhdistymispaine kasvaa jatkossakin.

Yhteiskunnallinen oikeudenmukaisuus toteutuisi paremmin, jos infrahyödykkeistä perittäisiin hintaa. Minulla ei esimerkiksi olisi mitään moottoritiemaksuja vastaan, vaikka suhtaudunkin penseästi pääkaupunkiseudulle suunniteltuihin tietulleihin, lähinnä niiden mielivaltaisuuden takia. Finavian pilkkominenkin olisi hyvä idea; jos Helsinkiin saataisiin toinenkin lentokenttä (jonka sijoittamista ulkomerelle Tallinnantunnelin varteen kannatan lämpimästi), Helsinki-Vantaa voitaisiin hyvin yksityistää. Tällä hetkellä yksityistäminen olisi tyhmää, koska ostaja voisi periä kohtuuttomia monopolivoittoja. Kun käyttäjät maksaisivat infrahyödykkeiden käytöstä, ei niiden rakentaminen olisi kritisoitavissa oikeudenmukaisuusperustein, ainakaan samalla tavoin kuin nyt.

Ajatus työpaikkojen ja asumisen hajauttamisesta siten, että asunnot ovat työpaikkojen lähellä, ei ole mahdollista kuin tiiviisti rakennetussa kaupungissa. Yritykset ja työpaikat hakeutuvat sinne, missä on jo yrityksiä ja työpaikkoja, ja yritykset ovat siellä, missä ihmiset, infrastruktuuri ja markkinat ovat. On suunnittelutaloudellista fantasiaa uskoa, että valtio voisi tehdä yritysten sijoittautumispäätökset niiden puolesta. Siksipä parasta, mitä Helsingille voisi tapahtua, on todellisen liikekaupunginosan rakentaminen Keski-Pasilaan. Jos alue rakennetaan riittävän laadukkaasti, se houkuttelee sekä yrityksiä että asukkaita, ja Pasilassa on liikenneinfra jo olemassa. Yhdistettynä nopeaan junayhteyteen lentokentälle ja Tallinnaan alueen vetovoima peittoaisi helposti Keilaniemen, joka on melko outo paikka työpaikoille. (Tunnustan toki, että oudompiakin löytyy.) Minusta tämä 'betonipuolue' on siis aivan oikeassa - oikeampi nimi tosin lienee tätä nykyä teräs- ja lasipuolue, jos rakennusmateriaaleihin halutaan viitata. 

Jos pyritään siihen, että todennäköinen liikkumisen tarve minimoidaan, Pasilan kaltainen työpaikkakeskittymä on oikea tapa tehdä niin, sillä keskimääräinen pääkaupunkiseutulainen asuu paljon lähempänä Pasilaa kuin vaikkapa Otaniemeä. Toisaalta, koska keskimääräinen työpaikka on lähempänä Pasilaa kuin esimerkiksi Soukkaa, on ilmeistä, että jos liikkumisen tarve halutaan minimoida, rakennetaan mahdollisimman paljon asuntoja mahdollisimman lähelle tätä keskimääräistä työpaikkaa. Olisi itse asiassa kiintoisaa tietää tarkemmin, missä tällainen keskimääräinen pääkaupunkiseutulainen itse asiassa asuu ja käy työssä.

Tässä suhteessa kuulun siis betonipuolueen äärilaitaan ja odotan kiinnostuksella, millaiseksi Helsingin henki muotoutuu, kun Jätkäsaari, Hernesaari ja Kalasatama on rakennettu. Ainakin voisi kuvitella, että siitä tulee huomattavasti vähemmän unelias paikka kuin se on nyt.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

Sen voisin kenties vielä lisätä, että Suomeen tulijoita riittäisi enemmänkin, heitä ei vain päästetä rajojen yli. Demografia on ongelma tietysti muuallakin kuin vain Suomessa, mutta tällä hetkellä suomalaiset eivät ole muuttamassa sankoin joukoin Suomesta pois. Tuskin siihen on syytäkään - voin kokemuksen syvällä rintaäänellä sanoa, ettei ruoho ole aidan takana sen vihreämpää.

Väestön keskittyminen pääkaupunkiin ja sen välittömään ympäristöön on kuitenkin melko tavallista. Esimerkiksi Ruotsissa on kolme vahvaa aluekeskusta, Tukholma (2 miljoonaa asukasta), Göteborg (500 000 asukasta) ja Malmö (Öresundin alue, 2.8 miljoonaa asukasta, kun Kööpenhamina lasketaan mukaan). Helsinki-Tallinna-kaksoiskaupunki pääsisi sekin puoleentoista miljoonaan. Joissakin maissa on useampia vahvoja aluekeskuksia, mutta kaikissa toki ei; usein tämä heijastelee sitä, kuinka keskusjohtoinen perinne ko. maassa vallitsee. Mikään ei toisaalta viittaa siihen, että aluekeskukset olisivat katoamassa, pikemminkin päin vastoin; monin paikoin Euroopassa alueet viettävät uutta renessanssiaan.

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Tilanne on täysin analoginen Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteessa. Ei ihmisillä ole halua, ei myöskään rahaa. Helsingin seudun palkkataso ei kata elämisen suurempia kustannuksia. Muualla Suomessa sekä aineellinen elintaso että elämänlaatu on useimmille parempi kuin Helsingissä.
> 
> ...
> 
> Vielä maaseudusta, että ei ole kovin realistista ajatella, että se voidaan tyhjentää, koska sen ylläpito on niin kallista. Epäilemättä me voimme siirtyä ruoan maailmanmarkkinoiden asiakkaiksi. Kyllä sieltä viidelle miljoonalle rippeitä aina riittää. Mutta jo ympäristösyitä tulisi suosia lähiruokaa. Mikä on kaupunkivihreiden linja tässä? Pellot ja navetat tiiviisti kerrostaloihin automaattimetroaseman ympärille?


1. Ottaen huomioon, että pääkaupunkiseudun elämänlaatu on useimmille huonompi Helsingissä kuin muualla Suomessa, on kummallista, että tänne tungetaan tällä tavoin. Erityisen omituista on, että jopa tänne muuttavat ulkomaalaiset valitsevat Helsingin esimerkiksi Pihtipudasta herkemmin. Sekin on omituista, että niin moni maalta lähtenyt ei lopulta palaa synnyinseuduilleen ensinkään, vaan jää etsimään onneaan pääkaupunkiin tai aluekeskuksiin.

Voi tietysti narista, että ihmiset ovat siellä missä työpaikatkin. Mutta kas kummaa - yrityksetkin hakeutuvat pääkaupunkiseudulle, vieläpä harmillisen mielellään aivan ydinkeskustaankin.

2. Ympäristösyistä nimenomaan ei pidä suosia lähiruokaa. Esimerkiksi kotimaisten tomaattien ja kurkkujen ostaminen on moraalitonta, koska se haaskaa luonnonvaroja. Espanjalaiset vihannekset ovat halvempia etupäässä siksi, että niiden kasvattamiseen tarvitaan vähemmän huomattavasti vähemmän energiaa. Itämeren tila viittaisi siihen, että lähiruoalla on varsin huomattavia kustannuksia. Lyhyesti sanottuna suomalainen maatalous on ympäristörikos.

Tähän pitänee vielä lisätä, että aatteellinen vihreys on minusta epäkoherenttia, koska lopulta kaikki elämä on epäekologista (myös eläinten - odotan kiihkeästi hetkeä, jolloin joku esittää lemmikkieläinten kieltämistä, koska nämä aiheuttavat sietämättömiä kasvihuonepäästöjä). Vastustan siis resurssien tuhlausta yhteiskuntapoliittisena ohjenuorena.

Kukaan ei kai ole vaatinut maaseudun tyhjentämistä, koska se tyhjenee itsestäänkin. Suhtaudun vain kielteisesti siihen, että joudun subventoimaan muiden kestämättömiä asumispreferenssejä verovaroin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olisi kiva kuulla Anterolta, miten hän ja keskustapuolue haluaa kehittää Helsinkiä muutoin kuin siirtämällä lääkelaitoksen Ouluun tai Kuopioon ja rampauttamalla näin sen toiminnan, koska suurin osa työntekijöistä ei sinne lähde. Ilmeisesti Helsingin pitäisi olla jokin Detroit, niin Jani ja Antero+kepu olisivat iloisia.


En ymmärrä tätä kommenttia, mutta tarkennettakoon että en ole poliittiselta kannaltani (jos sellaista minulla edes on, kun en kerran ole minkään puolueen jäsen) keskustalainen. Turha yrittää käyttää leimakirvestä. Parempi keskittyä argumentoimaan asiasta.




> Kun katsoo näitä Suomen nk "kaupunkeja", niin voi huomata, että niistä on viihtyisyys aika kaukana. Eipä ole Kouvolassa, Lapuassa , Kuopiossa tai Siilinjärvessä paljon kehumista. Betonilaatikoita sielläkin on, tosin ilman juuri mitään julkista liikennettä.


Ehdotan Kollille käyntiä Tampereella tai Turussa. Miksi aina pitää kaivaa Helsingin vertailukohdaksi maalaiskuntia, joissa ei ole joukkoliikennettä ja sitten väittää että tuo on Suomen koko kuva? Molemmissa näissä Etelä-Suomen suurissa aluekeskuksissamme on toimiva bussipohjainen joukkoliikenne ja ratikkaa ja/tai lähijunaa kovasti odotellaan. Nekin olisi varmaan saatu ajat sitten ellei toisaalta olisi valtion taholta päätetty että paikallisjunaliikennettä saa olla vain Helsingin ympäristössä ja toisaalta paikallisilla päättäjillä olisi asennevammaa raideliikennettä vastaan (tämä tosin korjaantunee pikku hiljaa ajan myötä ja päättäjien nuoremman sukupolven astuessa esiin -- merkkejä tästä on jo nyt).




> Miksiköhän kepun suunnasta ei koskaan kuulla tällaista:
> http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/artikkel.../1135239421276


Sdp ei ole ainakaan Tampereella toistaiseksi profiloitunut raideliikenteen kannattajapuolueeksi. Viime kunnallisvaalien yhteydessä muistaakseni eräät pahimmista raideliikenteen vastustajista olivat sdp:stä.

Mitä tulee kaupunkiseutujen joukkoliikenteen tariffien alentamiseen tai ilmaiseen joukkoliikenteeseen, tuohan nyt on täyttä vasemmistopopulismia. Joukkoliikenteen suurin ongelmahan ei ole liian kova hinta (siis että hintaa alentamalla saataisiin enemmän asiakkaita) vaan liian huono palvelutaso. Palvelutasoa parantamalla, esim. luomalla uutta raideliikennettä sinne missä sitä ei vielä ole, saataisiin uusia asiakkaita houkuteltua autoilijoiden joukosta.

Olen erityisen huolissani siitä, että ehdotetusti esim. alle 25-vuotiaat saisivat matkustaa nuorisotariffilla. Suurin osa 25-vuotiaista alkaa olla jotenkin leivän syrjässä kiinni ainakin osa-aikaisesti, eikä edes opiskelijabudjetissa juuri joukkoliikenne ole se eniten kirpaiseva asia (sitäpaitsi opiskelija-alennus on eri asia kuin systemaattinen nuorisoalennus). Näin syntyy liian alhainen hintamielikuva joukkoliikenteestä ja kun 25-vuotiaana hinta pompsahtaakin tuplaksi, aika moni rupeaa helpommin harkitsemaan auton ostamista. Olisi parempi totutella jo hieman nuoremmalla iällä siihen, että joukkoliikenteellä on tietty arvo ja hinta. Tuo hinta on kuitenkin käytännössä pienempi kuin autoilun hinta.

----------


## petteri

> Tilanne on täysin analoginen Helsingin ja muun Suomen suhteessa. Ei ihmisillä ole halua, ei myöskään rahaa. Helsingin seudun palkkataso ei kata elämisen suurempia kustannuksia. Muualla Suomessa sekä aineellinen elintaso että elämänlaatu on useimmille parempi kuin Helsingissä.


Käsitelläänpä hyvin yleistä aineellisen elintason väitettä, ettei Helsingin seudulla asuminen kannata. Yleensä iltapäivälehtien laskuissa otetaan nuori duunarilapsiperhe ja lasketaan mihin heidän kuukausittainen kassavirtansa riittää Helsingin seudulla ja muualla Suomessa.

Mutta taloudellista valintaa asua Helsingin seudulla voi käsitellä toisellakin tavalla. Eli varallisuuden kertymisen ja kulutusmahdollisuuksien kannalta. 

Tämä on siis vaihtoehtoinen tapa laskea vaikutuksia. Suurin osa kotitalouksista ei ole nuoria hyvin velkaisia lapsiperheitä. Kotitalouksien jakauma on paljon laajempi. 

*Tulot*

Vuonna 2006 veronalaiset ansiotulot olivat Uudellamaalla 24770 euroa  per tulonsaaja ja muualla maassa 19550 euroa per tulonsaaja. Uudellemaalla oli siis keskimäärin 5220 euroa eli 27 % paremmat tulot kuin muussa Suomessa. Marginaalivero on keskituloisella noin 42 %. Uudellamaalla asuvalle jäi siis 3000 euroa vuodessa enemmän rahaa suoraan käteen kuin muualla asuvalle. Uudellamaalla ja muualla Suomessa on erilainen työliisyys ja elinkeinorakenne ja se tuottaa keskimäärin jokaiselle Uudellamaalla asuvalle tulonsaajalle  250 euroa kuussa enemmän nettotuloja.

*
Asumismenot*

Lasketaan omistusasumisen kulueroa, koska suurin osa suomalaisista asuu omistusasunnossa. Suomalaisella on tilaa keskimäärin 38 neliötä asukas per asukas eli 45,5 neliötä tulonsaajaa kohti. Vanhat kerrostaloasunnot maksoivat Pääkaupunkiseudulla 2008 keskimäärin 3110 euroa neliöltä ja muualla Suomessa 1499 euroa. Pääkaupunkiseudun tulonsaajalla siis sitoutuu keskimäärin asuntoon noin 73000 euroa enemmän pääomaa kuin muualla maassa.

Miten 73000 euron pääoman kustannus olisi hyvä laskea? Jotkut käyttävät kustannuksena lainan hoitoerää. Tuo ei kuitenkaan kuvaa asumisen varallisuusvaikutusta, koska lainojen lyhentäminen on perusluonteeltaan suurimmalta osalta säästämistä, ei kulutusta. Toki suuri osa ihmisistä hahmottaa taloutta kassavirtamallin eli tilin saldon mukaan. Ja lainanhoidossa on pakkosäästöelementti sisäänrakennettuna.

Miten sitten arvottaa pääkaupunkiseudulla asumiseen sitoutuneen pääoman kulu. Joku käyttäisi tuohon suoraan kaavaa euribor 12 kk + marginaali. Nythän korkotaso on poikkeuksellisen korkealla ja inflaatiokin laukkaa. 

Toisaalta hyvin subprime-henkinen laskutapa olisi olla laskematta asuntoon sitoutuneelle pääomalle korkoa ollenkaan, koska asuntolainojen reaalikorot ovat miinuksella verovähennysten jälkeen ja asuntojen hinnat seuraavat keskimäärin inflaatiota ja ansiotasoa. Joten korko ei tuossa teoriassa ole kustannus.

Mutta minusta sitoutuneella pääomalla ja riskillä pitää olla kustannus. Minä arvottaisinkin 73000 euron ylimääräisen sitoutuneen pääoman vuosittaiseksi kuluksi 3 % pääomasta vuodessa. Tuolloin Helsingin seudulla omistusasuminen maksaisi keskimäärin 2200 euroa enemmän kuin muualla maassa. 

Myös pääkaupunkiseudun ja muun Suomen keskimääräisen 45,5 neliön vuokrien ero on samaa luokkaa eli 3,13 euroa neliöltä, joka 45,5 neliöltä tekee 1700 euroa vuodessa.


*
Muut hinnat ja kulut*

Muiden hintojen erot Helsingin ja muun Suonen välillä eivät ole käsittääkseni kovin suuret, identtisellä kulutusrakenteella joitakin prosentteja.. Toisaalta Helsingin seudulla rakenteellinen joukkolikenteen käyttömahdollisuus alentaa liikkumiskuluja. (Uudellamaalla on 530 henkilöautoa tulonsaajaa kohti ja muualla Suomessa 625.) 

*Työllisyysriskin hallinta ja työmarkkinat*

Pitäisikö henkilöön kohdistuvan työttömyysriskin ero jotenkin arvottaa on aika akateeminen kysymys. Toisaalta korkeampi työllisyys on jo Uudenmaan tuloissa mukana.
*
Johtopäätös*

Uudellamaalla on tulonsaajalla keskimäärin 3000 euroa vuodessa suuremmat tulot ja asumismenojen voidaan 3 % arvostuksella arvioida olevan Uudellamaalla 2200 euroa vuodessa korkeammat. Muut hinnat lienevät samalla tasolla, ainakin kun joukkoliikenteen tuottama kuluvähennys huomioidaan.  

Edellä esitetyn perusteella minusta ei vaikuta siltä, että valinta asua Helsingin seudulla tuottaisi elinaikaisesti huonomman varallisuuden ja kulutusmahdollisuuksien summan kuin asuminen muualla Suomessa.  

Onhan esimerkiksi vuonna 1975 Myyrmäestä kerrostalokolmion ostaneella pariskunnalla yleensä nyt paljon enemmän asuntoon sitoutunutta varallisuutta kuin vuonna 1975 Lahden lähiöstä kerrostalokolmion ostaneella pariskunnalla. Kuinka paljon asuntoon sitoutuneelle varallisuudelle antaa arvoa on sitten toinen kysymys. Helsingin seudulla kyllä sitoutuu enemmän varallisuutta asuntoon, joka on kyllä elinaikana usein hankalasti vapautettavissa.

JK. Käytän Uuttamaata laskelmissa, koska siitä on saatavissa paremmat tilastot kuin Helsingin seudusta ja Uudenmaan statistiikat ovat lähellä Helsingin seutua

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta vastaus löytyy osittain siitä, että täällä tehdään asioita eri lailla. Kuinka moini meistä olisi valmis muuttamaan lähemmäksi Pietaria, jonnekin metrolinjan varressa olevaan betonilähiöön? Meillä kellään ei kuitenkaan ole varaa ostaa niitä hyviä ja hyväksyttäviä urbaaneja asuntoja Pietarin keskustasta kuihtuvan ratikkaverkon alueelta (joka H:gin ratikkaverkon tapaan vastaa suunnilleen sitä haluttua todellista kaupunkialuetta)?


Pietari on vähän huonosti valittu esimerkki, koska Venäjä ei kuulu EU:hun ja suomalaisen olisi hyvin hankala muuttaa sinne jos olisi pakko esim työttömyyden vuoksi muuttaa täältä pois. Lontoo, Pariisi, Berliini ovat todennäköisempiä paikkoja lähteä Suomesta ulkomaille töihin ja asumaan. Jos minulta kysyy, niin voisin kyllä kuvitella lähteväni asumaan Berliiniin, jos joku noista pitää valita. Hankisin kämpän n 20 km päästä keskustasta S-Bahnin varrelta.




> Kun kantakaupunki nyt laajenee Jätkäsaareen ja Kalasatamaan, tullaan näkemään todellinen tilanne. Ennustan, että rakennusliikkeet tulevat pitämään yllä niukkuutta jarruttamalla tuotantoaan ja siten tarjontaa. Jo nyt on keskeytetty työmaita, myös Leppäsuolla, aivan Jätkäsaaren vieressä. Tähän asti on yleiseti moitittu, että vika on kaupungissa, joka ei kaavoita. Olen eri mieltä, ja nyt sen tulemme näkemään. Ongelma ei ole kaavoitus vaan ahneus.


Sanoisin että sekä että. Kaupunki voisi kilpailuttaa rakentamisen uusiin kohteisiin, ainakin silloin kun on kyse varsinaisen kantakaupungin ulkopuoliset alueet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta taloudellista valintaa asua Helsingin seudulla voi käsitellä toisellakin tavalla. Eli varallisuuden kertymisen ja kulutusmahdollisuuksien kannalta.


Kiitokset Petterille ansiokkaasta analyysistä, josta kuitenkin löydän pari heikkoutta jotka mielestäni romahduttavat koko mallin käytännössä:

1) Keskiarvojen käyttäminen: jos pää on jäässä ja jalat tulessa, niin keskimäärin asiat ovat hyvin. Tosielämässä asia ei ole näin yksioikoinen: "muu Suomi" koostuu todellisuudessa hyvin erilaisista alueista, joilla on ihan erilaiset työmahdollisuudet, työmarkkinat ja asuntojen hintataso. Jos itse muuttaisin Tampereelta Helsinkiin ja säilyttäisin nykyisen työni (täysin mahdollinen vaihtoehto käytännössä), niin palkka olisi tasan sama vaikka kulut kasvaisivat. Ei kannata tästä näkökannasta tarkasteltuna. Toisaalta Helsingissä olisi enemmän vaihtoehtoisia työmahdollisuuksia, joten jos lähtisin vaihtamaan työpaikkaa, saisin varmaan paremman ansiotason. Mutta kattaisiko tämä silti kasvaneita kustannuksia? En usko.

2) Kertyneen asuntovarallisuuden arvottaminen säästöinä: käytännössä asuntoon kertyneellä varallisuudella on merkitystä vain kun se realisoituu. Useimpien ihmisten tarkasteluhorisontti ei ulotu tuonpuoleiseen tai tuleviin sukupolviin. Vaikka alla olisi kallis asunto, niin mitä iloa siitä on jos ei sitä pysty rahastamaan? Vaihtaessa saa toki enemmän mutta myös maksaa enemmän. Ja toisaalta kaikki on säästetty itse eli jos Helsingin ulkopuolella vain ansaitsee riittävästi, voi kertyvät säästöt sijoittaa itse ja saada talteen vastaavan potin kuin asuntoon on sitoutunut mutta likvidinä varallisuutena. Hyötymään tosin pääsee jos muuttaa velattomasta helsinkiläisasunnosta vaikkapa nyt sitten sinne Lahteen tai jonnekin maaseudulle, mistä asunnon saa suhteellisesti pilkkahintaan. Summa summarum: asumisen kannalta asunnossa ratkaisee toimivuus, miellyttävyys ja sijainti suhteessa subjektiivisesti itselle tärkeisiin kohteisiin, ei asunnon absoluuttinen markkina-arvo.

Esimerkkinä kerrottakoon, että ostimme vuonna 2002 vaimoni kanssa Tampereelta 110 K hintaan 68 m2 asunnon (rak. 1995) reilun 5 km etäisyydeltä keskustasta, lähes järven rannalta (muutama sata metriä), erinomaisten bussiyhteyksien päässä keskustasta (matka-aika 10-15 min, muistaakseni 25 vuoroa ruuhkatunnin aikana eli keskimäärin bussi parin minuutin välein jos peräkkäinajo-ongelma sivuutetaan). Miljöö on vanha miellyttävä tiiviisti rakennettu omakoti-, rivitalo- ja pienkerrostaloalue, arvostettu alue jossa on jatkuva kova kysyntä ja hinnat ovat koko ajan nousseet: nykyinen hinta-arvio lienee 150 K luokkaa, jos vertaa vastaaviin asuntoihin samalla alueella. Sopinee kysyä, mistä Helsingin seudulta olisin löytänyt asunnon vastaavalla hinnalla, ja millaisen asunnon? Tai mitä joutuisin maksamaan tuollaisesta miljööstä siellä, jos edes löytäisin?

Kun palkkatasoni vielä on sama kuin olisi Helsingissä, niin en näe miksi ihmeessä minun kannattaisi edes harkita muuttoa, vaikka koulutuksellani (ekonomi) työmarkkinat olisivatkin Helsingissä jonkin verran toimivammat.

Jos tilastot sanovatkin että Helsingissä tienaa keskimäärin jonkin verran enemmän, niin ei sillä välttämättä ole mitään suoraa vaikutusta siihen miten tilanne olisi omalla kohdallani. Sama pätee luonnollisesti kaikkiin muihinkin ihmisiin eli jokainen tapaus on yksilöllinen eikä abstrakti vaihtoehtoislaskelma voi paljastaa aukottomasti mikä olisi objektiivisesti paras ja optimoiduin tapa toimia.

----------


## teme

Kosmopoliitan kanssa samaa mieltä kaikista olennaisista asioista.

Antero, skaalaedut eivät ole lineaarisia. Hyppäys pikkukaupungista keskikokoiseen siinä suhteessa mitä se mahdollistaa on huomattavasti isompi kuin hyppäys miljoonan kaupungista viiden miljoonan kaupunkiin. Siksi emme kaikki asu Pietarissa.

Jani Hyvärinen, asunnon arvoa voi realisoida vaihtamalla pienempään, vaikka kun lapset muuttaa kotoa. Sinänsä vastaavalla palkalla saa toki paremman elintason paikkakunnalla jossa asunnot ovat halvempia, malliesimerkki on pikkupaikkakunnan terveyskeskuksen ylilääkäri. Kysymys on pikemminkin siitä että tiettyjä hyvin palkattuja ammatteja ei ole eikä voi olla Suomessa muualla kuin Helsingissä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jani Hyvärinen, asunnon arvoa voi realisoida vaihtamalla pienempään, vaikka kun lapset muuttaa kotoa. Sinänsä vastaavalla palkalla saa toki paremman elintason paikkakunnalla jossa asunnot ovat halvempia, malliesimerkki on pikkupaikkakunnan terveyskeskuksen ylilääkäri. Kysymys on pikemminkin siitä että tiettyjä hyvin palkattuja ammatteja ei ole eikä voi olla Suomessa muualla kuin Helsingissä.


OK, tuolla tavalla realisointi onnistuu, mutta enpä silti hahmota miksi varallisuuden kerryttäminen nimenomaan asuntoon pakkosäästämisen muodossa olisi erityisen siunauksellista niinä nuoruuden vuosina, jolloin on rahasta muutenkin pulaa. Parempi olisi kerryttää likvidimpää varallisuutta, jos tulot antavat myöten.

Mitä nuo ammatit muuten ovat joita voi olla vain Helsingissä? On totta että esim. sijoituspankkibisneksessä tai eräissä pääkonttoritoiminnoissa yleisemminkin eräät tehtävät ovat klusteroituneent vahvasti Helsinkiin tällä hetkellä, mutta ei ole mitään luonnonlakia että ne pysyvät sielläkään ikuisesti. Pohjoismaisissa pankkifuusioissa tehtäviä on siirtynyt Tukholmaan ja Kööpenhaminaan Helsingistä, joten vahingonilo on ennenaikaista. Globalisaatio järjestää klustereita uusiksi ja pysyviä etuja tai ikuisia korkeapalkkaisia tehtäviä ei ole enää missään. (Tällaisia ajatuksia risteilee mielessä, kun parhaillaan CNBC:llä spekuloidaan että Lehman Brothers ja Merrill Lynch saattavat kaatua ja aiheuttaa globaalin shokkiaallon finanssimarkkinoilla...)

----------


## petteri

> 1) Keskiarvojen käyttäminen: jos pää on jäässä ja jalat tulessa, niin keskimäärin asiat ovat hyvin. Tosielämässä asia ei ole näin yksioikoinen: "muu Suomi" koostuu todellisuudessa hyvin erilaisista alueista, joilla on ihan erilaiset työmahdollisuudet, työmarkkinat ja asuntojen hintataso.


Vertailin taloudellisia eroja Uudenmaan ja muun Suomen välillä. En esimerkiksi Helsingin ja Tampereen välillä. Olettaisin esimerkiksi Helsinki - Tampere vertailussa tulevan hiukan eri tulokset.

Mutta Tampere, Jyväskylä tai Oulu ei kuitenkaan ole ainoa kuva Uudenmaan ulkopuolisen Suomen tilanteesta. 




> 2) Kertyneen asuntovarallisuuden arvottaminen säästöinä: käytännössä asuntoon kertyneellä varallisuudella on merkitystä vain kun se realisoituu.


Hyvä pointti. Vaikka on sitoutuneella asuntovarallisuudellakin on minusta silti merkitystä, ei ole mitenkään kaukaa haettua, että matalan asuntovarallisuuden alueilla esimerkiksi putkiremontti/peruskorjaustilanteessa asunnon arvo menee nollaan. 

Osalle ihmisistä on aikamoinen henkilökohtainen kriisi, jos vanhuusiällä asuntovarallisuuden onkin kuluttanut loppuun. Huonojen markkinoiden alueiden omakotitaloasujilla tuo on ihan todellinen riski, joka toteutuu merkittävän usein. Rakennetaan kolmikymppisenä omakotitalo ja kuusivitosena huomataan, että talo on alkaa olla kulunut eikä sillä ole merkittävästi arvoa. 

Ja käänteiset asuntolainatkin ovat olemassa, vaikka ne eivät ole Suomessa suosittuja. 




> ...... mutta enpä silti hahmota miksi varallisuuden kerryttäminen nimenomaan asuntoon pakkosäästämisen muodossa olisi erityisen siunauksellista niinä nuoruuden vuosina, jolloin on rahasta muutenkin pulaa. Parempi olisi kerryttää likvidimpää varallisuutta, jos tulot antavat myöten.


Hyvä havainto. Uudenmaan korkeat asuntojen hinnat suhteessa korkeaan tulotasoon johtavat käytännössä tilanteeseen, jossa nuoret lapsiperheet ovat tiukilla ja tinkivät kulutuksesta muuhun Suomeen verrattuna.

Toisaalta varallisuuden pakkokertyminen asumiseen ja korkeampi tulotaso johtaa siihen, että vanhemmat ikäluokat ovat Helsingin seudulla huomattavan hyvintoimeentulevia muuhun Suomeen verrattuna.

Likvidistä varallisuudesta vielä huomio. On ihan hyvä, jos yksilöllä on likvidiä omaisuutta. Mutta sen muodostumisessa asuntovarallisuuteen verrattuna on voimakas kitkatekijä. Suurin osa eli ehkä 60-70 % ihmisistä ei kuitenkaan keskitulotasolla pysty kerryttämään merkittävästi asuntoa (tai kesämökkiä) likvidimpää varallisuutta, vaan kuluttaa ylijäämän. Lainan ottoon liittyvä pakkosäästöefekti on suurimmalla osalla ihmisistä ainoa mahdollisuus kerryttää yhtään varallisuutta.

----------


## Kolli

Jani: Tampereella on erittäin kova vastustus ratikoita vastaan joissakin piireissä. Turku lakkautti itse omat ratikkansa. 

Taas löytyi se syntipukki. paha valtio. Mitenkäs olisi, jos Tampere ensin tekisi itse sen poliittisen päätöksen ja suunnitelman. Olisi jotain konkreettista, jota tukea.

Turun osalta tilanne on hyvin vakava.
www.aamuset.fi kannattaa lukea 13.9.2008 näköislehdestä sivu 4.

p.s Olen asunut Turussa useita vuosia aiemmin ja julkinen liikenne on siellä erittäin heikkoa, moni paikallinen sen minulle sanoi. On tietysti hyviä linjoja, kuten 1, 18 tai vaikkapa 28.
Kesäaikataulu on 21.4-21.9., Turussa on pitkä intiaanikesä.

Toisekseen, puhuin mainitsemieni kaupunkien viihtyisyydestä, en joukkoliikenteestä. Pieni ei siis välttämättä ole aina kaunis tai viihtyisä, sillä tämä betonipuolue on tehnyt näitä laatikoitaan aika monelle paikkakunnalle Suomessa.

----------


## teme

> Mitä nuo ammatit muuten ovat joita voi olla vain Helsingissä? On totta että esim. sijoituspankkibisneksessä tai eräissä pääkonttoritoiminnoissa yleisemminkin eräät tehtävät ovat klusteroituneent vahvasti Helsinkiin tällä hetkellä, mutta ei ole mitään luonnonlakia että ne pysyvät sielläkään ikuisesti. Pohjoismaisissa pankkifuusioissa tehtäviä on siirtynyt Tukholmaan ja Kööpenhaminaan Helsingistä, joten vahingonilo on ennenaikaista. Globalisaatio järjestää klustereita uusiksi ja pysyviä etuja tai ikuisia korkeapalkkaisia tehtäviä ei ole enää missään. (Tällaisia ajatuksia risteilee mielessä, kun parhaillaan CNBC:llä spekuloidaan että Lehman Brothers ja Merrill Lynch saattavat kaatua ja aiheuttaa globaalin shokkiaallon finanssimarkkinoilla...)


Tarkoitin että sikäli kun niitä on suomessa, niin ko. työpaikat ovat Helsingissä. Periaatteessa lähes kaiken voi hoitaa puhelimella ja sähköpostilla Kihniöläisen savusaunan kamarista, haen takaa sitä että toimintaedellytyksiä ei oikein ole ko. toiminnalla Helsingin ulkopuolella. Yritän konkretisoida, enkä nyt käytä itseäni esimerkkinä vaikka sama pätee minunkin työhöni:

Kaveri A: Kokenut asiantuntija joka on töissä eräällä kansainvälisellä tietojärjestelmävalmistajalla. Suunnittelee asiakkaille tuotteista ratkaisun, markkinoi työnantajansa laitteita, selvittää suorituskykyongelmia, tekee testejä, on jatkuvassa yhteistyössä saman yrityksen kansainvälisten asiantuntijoiden kanssa, jne. Noin puolet ajasta kuluu ns. asiakkaalla, joista lähes kaikki ovat Helsingissä tai Espoossa. Silloin tällöin lennetään Ouluun, Tampereella tai Turussa/Salossa käydään ehkä kerran vuodessa. Toki hänen työpisteensä voisi olla Kajaanissa, mutta se merkitsisi jatkuvaa reissaamista Helsinkiin. Ja sitten kun hän vaihtaa työpaikkaa, työnantajan pitäisi löytää jostain toinen vastaava työntekijä Kajaanista. Vastaava osaaminen on koko maassa joillain kymmenillä ihmisillä, millä en tarkoita sitä että kaveri olisi jotenkin hirmuinen guru tai muuten erikoisyksilö, vaan sitä että tuollaisen kapean erikoisalan osaajia ei tämä maa kovin montaa elätä.

Kaveri B: Tutkija pitkäkestoisessa terveystutkimuksessa. Tutkimus kestää vuosikymmeniä, homaan sisään pääsemiseen menee käytännössä vuosia. Arkaluonteinen tieto tutkimuskohteista on käytettävissä vain paikallisesti työpaikalla, projektilla on tiiviit yhteydet eri tutkimuslaitoksiin ja yliopistoon, jotka kaikki ovat Helsingissä.

Kaveri C: Riskirahoittaja. Istuu päivät pitkät palavereissa rahoittajien, rahoitusta hakevien, rahoitettujen yritysten, TEKESin, SITRAN, Finnveran, jne. kanssa. Reissaa paljon, varsinkin ulkomailla. Voisi toki asua vaikka Turussa, jos haluaisi matkustaa keskimäärin 15 tunnin sijaan 30 tuntia viikossa. Pääsee sitä perheestään niinkin eroon.

Ylläoleva pätee suurimpaan osaan tuntemiani ihmisiä, erikoistuneita ammattilaisia jotka ovat jatkuvasti tekemisissä tuhannen monen muun vastaavan kanssa. Myönnän että tuttavapiirini koostuu suht akateemisista asiantuntija-ammateissa toimivista ihmisistä, mutta näitä alkaa olla aika paljon vaikka yksittäiset ammatit ovatkin eksentrisiä. Ja kun nämä ovat niitä kasvualoja, niin tällä on kerrannaisvaikutuksia:

Kaveri D: Toimii rakennusalalla. Urakointia, koulutusta, remontteja, jne. Periaatteessa rakentaa voi missä tahansa, mutta kun kysyntä on kovinta eli liiketoiminta vilkkainta Helsingin nurkilla. Koska talouskasvu on täällä suht kovaa, ja se on kovaa siksi että täällä on kasvavia yrityksiä, jotka tarvitsevat erikoistunutta työvoimaa...


En minä väitä, että Helsinki on ainoa paikka Suomessa missä pyöritetään kasvubisnestä. Tietääkseni ainakin Tampereella menee taloudellisesti hyvin ja kaupunki kasvaa. Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki tarjoaa paljon mahdollisuuksia ja suht hyvän kokoisen työssäkäyntialueen yrityksille. On vaan tiettyjä ammatteja jotka pakostakin keskittyvät tämän kokoisessa maassa ja kielialueella yhteen paikkaan. Saman voi havaita vaikka Irlannissa, Portugalissa tai Latviassa. Isommat maat ovat sitten aidosti monikeskuksisia.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Taas löytyi se syntipukki. paha valtio. Mitenkäs olisi, jos Tampere ensin tekisi itse sen poliittisen päätöksen ja suunnitelman. Olisi jotain konkreettista, jota tukea.


Onko mielestäsi niin, että Helsingissä valtion rahoitus on OK, mutta muualla pitää tehdä asiat ilman valtion rahaa? Ei kaupunkia voi suunnitella ja rakentaa siten, että suunnitelmat perustuvat valtion rahoitukseen, josta ei ole mitään tietoa.

Valtion liikennerahoituksen ongelma on siksi toiseksi aivan muualla kuin siinä, että rahoittaako valtio vai ei. Se on siinä, että valtiolla on vuosikymmenten ajan ollut toimiva ja miltei tyrkyttävä mekanismi rahoittaa autoilua, mutta ei mitään joukkoliikenteeseen. Eikä tarjotulle rahoitukselle ole ollut mitään vaihtoehtokäyttömahdollisuutta, vaikka kaupunki tai seutu olisi halunnut.

Jokainen valtakunnallisesti merkittävä tiehanke kaikkialla Suomessa on tehty valtion rahalla ja kaupunkien läheisyydessä näillä hankkeilla ei ole mitään muuta merkitystä kuin tukea paikallista autoilua, joka kilpailee paikallisen joukkoliikenteen kanssa. Kaupunkien välisen liikenteen on välittänyt ja välittää kaksikaistainen tie. Tien levittäminen moottoritieksi lähellä kaupunkia on tarpeen ainoastaan paikallista autoliikennettä varten.

Valtion joukkoliikennepanostukset rajoittuvat muutamaan yksittäiseen hankkeeseen, joista valtio on maksanut osan. Hyvä että edes ne, mutta ei niissäkään rahalla ole saatu maksimaalista hyötyä. Erittäin kalliit hankkeet tasapainottavat rahassa mitattuna panostusta autoilun ja joukkoliikenteen kesken, mutta eivät todellisina tuloksina kuten matkamäärien tai matkasuoritteen lisääntymisenä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Missäs vaiheessa sanoin, että muualla kuin Helsingissä asiat pitää tehdä ilman valtion rahaa? Kannattaa lukea mitä kirjoitin.

On vaan vaikea rahoittaa suunnitelmia ja raiteita, joita esim. Turun nykyinen kaupunginjohtaja Pukkinen ei kannata (Turun Sanomat 21.2.2006)
http://www.turunsanomat.fi/veturi/?t...80,1:0:0:0:0:0

Länsimetron osalta viesti oli sama: kunhan kunnat tekevät päätökset, valtio tulee mukaan. 

Tampereella käsittääkseni ei myöskään ole yksimielisyyttä asiasta enkä ole selvillä kuka ratikkaa todella kannattaa tai vastustaa. Helsinkihän ei saa mitään rahoitusta ratikkaliikenteelleen eikä Helsingin raitiovaunuliikennettä mainittu liikenneministeri Anu Vehviläisen (kesk.) johdolla valmistellussa liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa.

HS Kaupunki 7.9.2008




> Toimiva joukkoliikenne on yksi Vanhasen ratkaisuista kasvihuonepäästöjen vähentämiseksi. 
> 
> Raskaita raideratkaisuja voidaan tehdä vain pääkaupunkiseudulla. Muualla valinta on käytännössä bussiliikenne.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tarkoitin että sikäli kun niitä on suomessa, niin ko. työpaikat ovat Helsingissä.


Kuvailemasi työtehtävät pitävät varmasti paikkansa, mutta kuinka suuri merkitys noilla tehtävillä on Suomen elinkeinorakenteessa? Kun viidennes suomalaisista asuu Helsingin seudulla, se ei johdu siitä, että viidennes Suomen työtehtävistä on sellaisia, ettei niitä voi hoitaa muualla.

Yritysten sijoittumista ohjaa periaatteessa taloudellisuus. Mutta päätöksiä tekevät ihmiset, jotka eivät välttämättä edes tiedä, mitkä ovat todelliset vaihdoehdot. On helppo tehdä helppoja päätöksiä ja seurata valtavirtaa, koska jos tulee tiukka paikka, voi vedota siihen, että päätin kuten kaikki muutkin. Vaikeampaa on nähdä, miten voi olla muita parempi ja menestyvämpi. Silloin on tehtävä eri tavalla kuin muut, koska tekemällä samalla tavalla ei voi olla muita parempi.

Agglomeraatiolla  siis seudun toimintojen monipuolisuudella  on etunsa mutta myös hintansa. Luin hiljan jostain, että päivittäistavarakaupalla voi olla 3000 tuotteen valikoima, mutta tyypillinen asiakas ostaa enintään 150 eri tuotetta. Ilmeisesti siis alle 150 tuotteen valikoima romahduttaa kaupan menestymisen edellytykset, mutta yli 150 tuotteen kasvava valikoima ei lisää enää tuottavuutta suhteessa kustannusten kasvuun kuin alle 150 tuotteen valikoiman kasvu.

Sama pätee agglomeraatioon. Maaseutukylä ei ole yksin kovin elinkelpoinen. Mutta siinä vaiheessa kun seutu kasvaa enää monistamalla sitä samaa mitä seudulla on jo aiemmin, agglomeraatio ei enää lisäänny hyödyllisellä tavalla. Sen sijaan kasvun haitat alkavat korostua.

Keskittyminen on eduksi liiketoiminnalle, joka yleensä tuottaa paremmin yksikön kasvaessa. Mutta touhu tapahtuu kansalaisten elämänlaadun kustannuksella. Kymmeniin miljooniin kasvaneissa seuduissa ei ole kymmeniä miljoonia yläluokkaisia korvaamattomissa tehtävissä olevia rikkaita, vaan enintään keskiluokkaisia tai jopa köyhiä. He eivät nauti suurkaupungin eduista, vaan tuottavat niitä sille rikkaalle vähemmistölle.

Helsingin seudulla näitä ovat esim. muualta tuotetut rakennustyöläiset tai vaikkapa sairaanhoitajat. Työpaikka on mukavasti keskustassa isossa sairaalassa, jonne on hyvät yhteydet. Mutta sairaanhoitajan palkalla ei asuta kantakaupungissa, ei edes sen lähellä. Mitä pienempi paikkakunta, sen paremmin sairaanhoitaja voisi asua suhteessa työhönsä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Länsimetron osalta viesti oli sama: kunhan kunnat tekevät päätökset, valtio tulee mukaan.


Matinkylän metro on huono esimerkki osoittamaan valtion halukkuutta rahoittaa joukkoliikennettä. Vuosaaren haaran jälkeen se on toinen kunnallinen joukkoliikennehanke, jossa valtio on mukana. Montako moottoritietä ja vastaavaa on rahoitettu näiden kahden välillä?

Koko rahoituskuvio on lisäksi ollut täyttä pelleilyä, jossa ei ole ollut minkäänlaisia liikenne- tai ympäristöpoliittisia tavoitteita. Olen itse ollut jo 1990-luvulla keskustelemassa joukkoliikenteen rahoituksesta Espoossa silloisen liikenneministeri Norrbackin kanssa ja saanut vastaukseksi, että valtio harkitsee sitten kun kunnat tietävät, mitä haluavat.

Mikä ehto julkisten varojen käytölle on se, että pelkkä kuntien yhteisymmärrys riittää? Alkeellisimmastakin tasavertaisuuden periaatteesta, HK-suhteesta luovuttiin loppumetreillä. Ei ole kuulunut muihin kaupunkeihin mitään viestiä siitä, että nekin saisivat rahaa, jos vain pääsevät yksimielisyyteen. Ei sillä tavalla ole jaettu tieinvestointejakaan, vaan on pohdittu esitettyjen hankkeiden keskinäistä tärkeyttä edes jonkinlaisin yhtenäisin periaattein.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Edelleenkään minulle ei selvinnyt, missä vaiheessa olen väittänyt, että valtion ei pitäisi rahoittaa muiden kaupunkien kuin Helsingin hankkeita.

Vuosaaren satama tai länsimetro ovat kumpikin esimerkkejä siitä, että kun kunnilta löytyy selvä konsepti, niin valtio osallistuu.
Kuka tai mikä siis estää Tampereen kaupunkia olemasta aktiivinen raitioliikenneasiassa? Se mitä Norrback on sanonut, ei ole olennaista, sillä ajat ovat muuttuneet. Vetoaminen Norrbackin puheisiin on aivan tarpeetonta, hän oli liikenneministerinä 1994. Tavallaan tämä kepu-argumentointi on mielenkiintoista: valtion pitää olla aktiivinen tuputtamaan ratikkaa, vaikka kaupungilla ei ole mitään konseptia, ja vaikka konseptia ei olisi, voi valtiota syyttää siitä, että se ei tue kaupunkia. Eli syyllinen on aina valtio, ei esim. Tampereen poliittinen ilmapiiri tai selkeän tahdonilmaisun puuttuminen.

En haluaisi viedä tätä keskustelua filosofiselle tasolle, vaan minusta on itsestään selvyys, että kaupunkien (Tampere+naapurit) tulee lobata omaa asiaansa. Jos he eivät sitä tee, on se heidän ongelmansa, sitten on turha esittää väitteitä siitä, että valtio ei tue.

summa summarum: Miksi on Tampereella mahdotonta tehdä ehdollinen päätös raitiotiestä? Muotoa: _"...päätösehdotus hyväksytään edellyttäen, että valtion osuus on XX %....".."Tampereen kaupunginvaltuusto kehottaa xx:ää jatkamaan raitioverkon suunnittelua x-vaiheeseen..."_

----------


## teme

> Kuvailemasi työtehtävät pitävät varmasti paikkansa, mutta kuinka suuri merkitys noilla tehtävillä on Suomen elinkeinorakenteessa?


En tiedä. Jos pitää arvata, niin erikoistehtävissä työskentelee Helsingin seudulla ehkä vähän alle 100 000 ihmistä. Voi olla enemmänkin, riippuu määritelmästä. Ja nämä ovat kriittisiä kansantaloudelle.

Yritysmaailma, julkisyhteisöt, se koko infra lainsäädännöstä liikenteen kautta laitteisiin ja tietojärjestelmiin, lyhyesti tapamme tehdä asioita on yhä sofistikutoineempi eli tehokkaampi, mutta myös monimutkaisempi. Eli tarvitaan erikoistuneempaa työvoimaa, ihan suorittavallakin tasolla. Tämä on sen Kosmopoliitan mainitseman vaihdon seuraus.

Ja jos yrityksen henkilöstöstä vaikka 20% on tällaista, niin lopun 80% tulee käytännössä usein olla samassa paikassa töissä. Erikoistunut juristikin tarvitsee ruokaa, jonkun piitää siivota lakiasiantoimisto, lapsetkin pitäisi olla jossain hoidossa...

Siinä että onko työtehtävään käytettävissä joku joka sen osaa, vai pitääkö jonkun opetella se erikseen on eksponentiaalinen ero työtehossa. Esimerkki elävästä yrityselämästä: Yhdessä edellisessä työpaikassani istuin palaverissa, jossa kaksi henkilöä kertoi käyttäneensä kaksi viikkoa saadaksen ohjelman jolla yhdessä PC:ssä ajetaan samaa aikaan kahta käyttöjärjestelmää toimimaan. Ei toiminut, joten pitäisi ostaa 200 työntekijälle toiset 200 tietokonetta. Asia ei varsinaisesti minulle kuulunut, mutta soitin tutulle joka taas tunsi yhden ko. ohjelman asiantuntijan. Hän tuli paikalla ja ratkaisi ongelman, testasi ratkaisun ja monisti sen 200 koneelle 45 minuutissa. Siis sen saman ongelman jonka ratkomisen sinänsä yleispätevät ihmiset olivat käyttäneet miestyökuukauden, ja epäonnistuttuaan ehdottivat 250 000 euron investointia.

Tämä on minun hommissani enemmän sääntö kuin poikkeus. Ja kyllä, tässä on ongelmansakin eli henkilöriippuvuus. Sitä voi lääkitä fiinisti sanottuna muuttamalla henk. koht. osaamista organisaastion osaamiseksi, eli suomeksi kirjoittamalla loputtomia ohjeita ja valtavilla toiminnanohjausjärjestelmillä. Tästä seuraavan byrokratian hanskaaminen onkin yksi erikoisala :-)




> Yritysten sijoittumista ohjaa periaatteessa taloudellisuus. Mutta päätöksiä tekevät ihmiset, jotka eivät välttämättä edes tiedä, mitkä ovat todelliset vaihdoehdot. On helppo tehdä helppoja päätöksiä ja seurata valtavirtaa, koska jos tulee tiukka paikka, voi vedota siihen, että päätin kuten kaikki muutkin.


Kyllä ja ei. Maailmassa jossa on rajallisesti aikaa ja rajattomasti informaatiota ja vaihtoehtoja, se että tehdään niin kuin muuallakin on todettu hyväksi on usein väistämätöntä ja itseasiassa viisasta. Lisäkustannukset sijoittumisesta Helsinkiin ei kuitenkaan ole niin kauhean suuret, että tälle vaihtoehtojen etsimiseen kannattaisi kauheasti panostaa. Sitten kun täällä on New Yorkin toimitilakulut niin asia on eri. Paitsi jos on firma joka tarvitsee paljon kallista tilaa (logistiikka), tai mahdollisimman pienet työvoimakulut ja vaihtuvuuden rutiinitehtäviin (puhelinkeskus).





> Agglomeraatiolla  siis seudun toimintojen monipuolisuudella  on etunsa mutta myös hintansa. Luin hiljan jostain, että päivittäistavarakaupalla voi olla 3000 tuotteen valikoima, mutta tyypillinen asiakas ostaa enintään 150 eri tuotetta. Ilmeisesti siis alle 150 tuotteen valikoima romahduttaa kaupan menestymisen edellytykset, mutta yli 150 tuotteen kasvava valikoima ei lisää enää tuottavuutta suhteessa kustannusten kasvuun kuin alle 150 tuotteen valikoiman kasvu.


Kuten Microsoft vastaa kysyttäessä miksi jossain Wordissa on niin tuhoton määrä valikkoja ja komentoja? 80% käyttäjistä käyttää 20% sovelluksen toiminnallisuudesta, mutta kun se on kullakin hieman eri 20%...




> Helsingin seudulla näitä ovat esim. muualta tuotetut rakennustyöläiset tai vaikkapa sairaanhoitajat. Työpaikka on mukavasti keskustassa isossa sairaalassa, jonne on hyvät yhteydet. Mutta sairaanhoitajan palkalla ei asuta kantakaupungissa, ei edes sen lähellä. Mitä pienempi paikkakunta, sen paremmin sairaanhoitaja voisi asua suhteessa työhönsä.


Niin voisi. Jostain syystä kuitenkin niistä sairaanhoitajista on pulaa nimenomaan pienillä paikkakunnilla. Ehkä se ei nyt ole vaan niin kauhea ongelma, että työmatkoihin kuluu tunti päivässä?

Eikä se nyt ole mikään luonnonlaki että suuremmissa kaupungeissa on asuminen hirveän kallista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Keskittyminen on eduksi liiketoiminnalle, joka yleensä tuottaa paremmin yksikön kasvaessa. Mutta touhu tapahtuu kansalaisten elämänlaadun kustannuksella. Kymmeniin miljooniin kasvaneissa seuduissa ei ole kymmeniä miljoonia yläluokkaisia korvaamattomissa tehtävissä olevia rikkaita, vaan enintään keskiluokkaisia tai jopa köyhiä. He eivät nauti suurkaupungin eduista, vaan tuottavat niitä sille rikkaalle vähemmistölle.


Suomen kohdalla ei liene pelkoa että mikään kaupunkiseutu täällä kasvaa käsittämään kymmentä miljoonaa asukasta. Mutta on aika tavallista läntisen Euroopan teollisuusmaissa että 5-10 miljoona asukkaan maiden pääkaupungeissa asuu yli miljoona asukasta, joten miksi ei meillä Stadissakin voisi? Pääkaupungilla tarkoitan tässä tapauksessa itse ydinkaupunkia ja sen välittömiä rajanaapureita, jossa on kaupunkimaista asutusta, kuten Helsingin tapauksessa Espoo tai Vantaa, Tukholman tapauksessa Solna, Sundbyberg, Nacka jne, mutta ei missään nimessä maaseutumaisia kehyskuntia joita Helsingin tapauksessa ovat Nurmijärvi ja Stokiksen ympärillä Roslagenin saaristokunnat tai erilliset pikkukaupungit kuten Lohja tai Norrtälje. Ne kuuluvat toki työssäkäntyalueeseen ja seutuun, mutta ei itse pääkaupunkiin. 

Helsinki on vanhojen EU-maiden pääkaupungeista ylivoimaisesti pienin, ellei joitakin lilliputtivaltioita lasketa, tai maita joiden hallinnollinen pääkaupunki ei ole suurin kaupunki, joten kasvunvaraa on. 

Jos nyt saa mainostaa isoa pääkaupunkia ennemminkuin pientä niin tässäpä muutama ehkä vähän itsekäs ja tunnepohjainen syy: 
- sellaisille jotka harrastavat paljon nimekkäiden esiintyjien konsertteja ja muita vastaavia tilaisuuksia, niin n miljoona asukasta pitää metropolissa vähintään olla että sellaiset isot "starat" edes viitsii tulla tänne
- vähän harvinaisempia harrastusvälineitä ei pienempien pääkaupunkien kaupoista löydy
- provinssihenki kaikessa kunniassa, mutta kyllä sen varjopuolena täytyy todeta että muukalaisviha ja rasismi istuvat sitkeästi pienempien kaupunkien alkuperäisasukkaissa, vaikka ei tuoda aina näkyvästi julki. Miljoonakaupungeissa on ainakin keskustat ja muutama muu keskeinen alue sellaisia että valtavirrasta poikkeavat yksilöt saavat liikkua rauhassa häiriköinniltä
- Suomalaisten matkustaminen kaupunkilomille (lentäen) muihin maailman suurkaupunkeihin saattaisi vähentyä jos omassamme olisi enemmän kokoa ja näyttävyyttä ja rennompaa meininkiä. Moni maakunnissa asuva tai "nurmijärveläistynyt" on nimittäin sitä mieltä että Helsinki on sellainen läävä että siellä ei kannata käydä, ja siksi käyvät mielummin tyydyttämässä kulttuuri- ja viihdenälkäänsä oikeissa yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupungeissa. 





> Helsingin seudulla näitä ovat esim. muualta tuotetut rakennustyöläiset tai vaikkapa sairaanhoitajat. Työpaikka on mukavasti keskustassa isossa sairaalassa, jonne on hyvät yhteydet. Mutta sairaanhoitajan palkalla ei asuta kantakaupungissa, ei edes sen lähellä. Mitä pienempi paikkakunta, sen paremmin sairaanhoitaja voisi asua suhteessa työhönsä.


Isoja sairaaloitahan on aina rakennettu kaupunkien laitamille, ei koskaan keskustoihin, ennen vanhaan mm hygieniasyistä, mutta myös siksi että olisi laajennusvaraa. Myös henkilökunnan asuntoja oli helpo rakentaa niiden viereen, ja niitä myös rakennettiin. Silloin kun Meilahden klinikoita alettiin rakentaa 1930-luvulla , niin se oli lähestulkoon maalla,  ja ajateltiin että se on riittävän kaukana, mutta nyt se ei todellakaan ole enää, ja se tekee tilanteen vähän hankalaksi jos suuri osa työntekijöistä tulee töihin kaukaa lähiöistä. Vanhoja henkilökunan asuntoja ei taida enää olla edes asuinkäytössä vaan nekin on muutettu sairaalatiloiksi. Mitä pitäisi siis tehdä? Rakentaa uusi HYKS jonnekin Tikkurilaan vai tehdä nykyisestä helpommin saavutettava? Minun mielestäni pitäis tehdä nykyisestä helpommin savutettava, mutta jos sairaalatoimintoja pitäis laajentaa suur-Helsingissä, niin kääntäisin katseeni Jorviin ja Peijas-Rekolaan.

Rakennustyläiset ovat aina oleet liikkuvaa väkeä, ja heidän kohdalla prosenttiosuus joka matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä töihin lienee alhaisimpia kaikista ammateista. Ehkä me sallimme sen? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kosmopoliitta

> Kuvailemasi työtehtävät pitävät varmasti paikkansa, mutta kuinka suuri merkitys noilla tehtävillä on Suomen elinkeinorakenteessa? Kun viidennes suomalaisista asuu Helsingin seudulla, se ei johdu siitä, että viidennes Suomen työtehtävistä on sellaisia, ettei niitä voi hoitaa muualla.
> 
> Yritysten sijoittumista ohjaa periaatteessa taloudellisuus. Mutta päätöksiä tekevät ihmiset, jotka eivät välttämättä edes tiedä, mitkä ovat todelliset vaihdoehdot. On helppo tehdä helppoja päätöksiä ja seurata valtavirtaa, koska jos tulee tiukka paikka, voi vedota siihen, että päätin kuten kaikki muutkin. Vaikeampaa on nähdä, miten voi olla muita parempi ja menestyvämpi. Silloin on tehtävä eri tavalla kuin muut, koska tekemällä samalla tavalla ei voi olla muita parempi.
> 
> Agglomeraatiolla  siis seudun toimintojen monipuolisuudella  on etunsa mutta myös hintansa. Luin hiljan jostain, että päivittäistavarakaupalla voi olla 3000 tuotteen valikoima, mutta tyypillinen asiakas ostaa enintään 150 eri tuotetta. Ilmeisesti siis alle 150 tuotteen valikoima romahduttaa kaupan menestymisen edellytykset, mutta yli 150 tuotteen kasvava valikoima ei lisää enää tuottavuutta suhteessa kustannusten kasvuun kuin alle 150 tuotteen valikoiman kasvu.
> 
> Sama pätee agglomeraatioon. Maaseutukylä ei ole yksin kovin elinkelpoinen. Mutta siinä vaiheessa kun seutu kasvaa enää monistamalla sitä samaa mitä seudulla on jo aiemmin, agglomeraatio ei enää lisäänny hyödyllisellä tavalla. Sen sijaan kasvun haitat alkavat korostua.
> 
> Keskittyminen on eduksi liiketoiminnalle, joka yleensä tuottaa paremmin yksikön kasvaessa. Mutta touhu tapahtuu kansalaisten elämänlaadun kustannuksella. Kymmeniin miljooniin kasvaneissa seuduissa ei ole kymmeniä miljoonia yläluokkaisia korvaamattomissa tehtävissä olevia rikkaita, vaan enintään keskiluokkaisia tai jopa köyhiä. He eivät nauti suurkaupungin eduista, vaan tuottavat niitä sille rikkaalle vähemmistölle.
> ...


1. Vastaus on, että koko ajan yhä suurempi merkitys. Tyypillisesti hyvinvoinnin kasvaessa yhä suurempi osuus kansantuotteesta tulee palveluista. Huikeimmat menestystarinat Dubaista Singaporeen ja Hong Kongiin ovat perustuneet palveluihin. Suomessa sen sijaan kasvu on tullut pitkälti teollisuudesta; nyt kun Nokian vetämän elektroniikkateollisuuden kasvu alkaa hiipua, menestystarinoita olisi etsittävä toisaalta, palveluista. Tietysti teollisuuden kasvukin olisi toivottavaa, mutta suomalaisten vähäisen riskinottoinnon vuoksi tähän uskominen olisi katteetonta optimismia.

Parempaa tuottoa etsitään tyypillisesti korkeammasta jalostusasteesta. Käytännössä tämä tarkoittaa erikoistumista johonkin sellaiseen, jossa markkinat eivät ole ankarasti kilpaillut. Tämä pätee myös työvoimaan. Yritysten kannalta tärkeimmät työntekijät ovat niitä, jotka vastaavat parhaiten niiden tarpeisiin. Näiden työntekijöiden löytäminen pieniltä paikkakunnilta on mahdotonta. Yritykset joutuvat turvautumaan hakuammuntaan, jonka riskejä ne pyrkivät vähentämään sijoittautumalla sinne, missä asuu mahdollisimman paljon ihmisiä. Siksi on luonnollista, että yritysten sofistikoituneimmat ja arvoketjun tärkeimmät osaset sijaitsevat ihmiskeskittymien äärellä. Sijoittuminen kaupunkeihin on taloudellisesti rationaalista toimintaa, ei suinkaan seurausta päähänpinttymistä.

2. Päivittäistavarakauppa tuo hyvin esiin sen, mikä kaupungissa on kiinnostavaa: vaihtoehtojen rikkauden. On epäilemättä totta, että suonenjokelaisen vähittäiskaupan tuskin kannattaa varastoida 150 tuotetta enempää. Sen sijaan helsinkiläisen vähittäiskaupan (tai joidenkin niistä) kannattaa. Itse asiassa ikävöin Stokkan herkussa käydessäni suuresti Pariisin La Grande Epicerietä, joka on aivan fantastinen ruokakauppa. Minun olisi vaikea elää kaupungissa, jossa joutuu valitsemaan ruokansa 150 tuotteen joukosta. Moinen monokulttuuri tekisi elämästä näillä leveysasteilla vielä synkempää kuin se jo on. 

Ehkä voi väittää, että valinnanmahdollisuus heijastuu myös elämäntyyleihin. Kaupunkilainen on individualistinen ja arvostaa erilaisuutta; maalainen on yhteisöllinen ja kavahtaa poikkeavuutta. Siksipä maalla syntyneetkään eivät tunne maaseutua omakseen; samalla voi kai ajatella, että kaupunkilainen on aina yksinäinen, koska juuri väkijoukossa ymmärtää oman yksilöllisyytensä ja yksinäisyytensä.

3. Kyse ei ole siitä, että kaupungit loisivat kurjuutta, vaan siitä, että köyhät hakeutuvat sinne, missä on enemmän (toimeentulo)mahdollisuuksia. Muistelen tässä erästä nuorta miestä, brasilialaista maahanmuuttajaa, joka kiillotti kenkiäni Saks Fifth Avenuellä New Yorkissa. (En ollut koskaan ollut amerikkalaistyyppisessä kengänkiillotuslaitteessa, joten ajattelin kokeilla.) Hän suhtautui amerikkalaisiin pilkallisesti ("Meillä Brasiliassa on sentään toimiva koululaitos" - minkä hän todisti lataamalla ulkomuistista, mikä Suomen pääkaupunki on) ja oli täysin vakuuttunut siitä, että hän tulee menestymään. 

Köyhin asujaimisto haluaa mahdollisuuksien äärelle, niin kuin kaikki muutkin. Tästä syystä ei ole ihme, että maissa, joissa on paljon maahanmuuttoa, maahanmuuttajat hakeutuvat juuri kaupunkeihin.

Toinen asia on, ettei pääkaupunkiseudun vertailukohteita - esimerkiksi Kööpenhaminaa ja Tukholmaa - voi verrata Pariisiin, Lontooseen tai New Yorkiin, puhumattakaan Mexico Citystä tai Kabulista. Tuloerot ovat seurausta yhteiskunnallisesta päätöksenteosta, eikä Suomessa suvaita köyhyyttä samalla tavoin kuin monessa muussa maassa.

4. Muistuttaisin tässä yhteydessä siitä, että olet useampaan otteeseen todennut ihmisten haluavan asua haja-asutusalueilla (metsässä, toisin sanoen). Näin ollen on kummallista väittää, että se, ettei sairaanhoitaja voi asua pienen palkkansa johdosta betonierämaassa, jossa hän ei sinun mukaasi keskimäärin haluaisikaan asua, olisi jotenkin epäoikeudenmukaista. Jos ydinkeskustassa asuminen on tosiaan etuoikeus, niin kuin se minun mielestäni on (johtuen sen kalliista hinnasta eli tavoitelluudesta, muut asiat ovat tietysti makuasioita), niin on luovuttava ajatuksesta, että ihmiset haluaisivat oikeasti asua metsässä. En tietenkään väitä, etteikö olisi ihmisiä, jotka oikeasti haluavat asua metsässä. Heitä epäilemättä on; mutta oletettavasti vähemmän kuin pääministeri antaa ymmärtää, koskapa siitä huolimatta, että asumistaso on metsässä epäilemättä korkeampi ja asumisen hinta matalampi, ihmiset silti päätyvät kaupunkeihin maksamaan korkeaa hintaa vähistä neliöistä. Epäilen syyksi sitä, että useimmat eivät välitä juurikaan nurmijärveläisfantasiasta, jossa asutaan keskellä ei-mitään omakotitalossa ja mätetään päivästä toiseen uuniperunaa. Kaupungin viettelys perustuu sen moninaisuuteen, joka näkyy kaikessa. Monokulttuurissa kasvaneelle tämä on tietenkin edustanut rappiota, dekadenssia ja epäautenttisuutta. Maaseudun palvonnassa onkin melkoinen joukko epäterveitä piirteitä, jotka voidaan helposti yhdistää menneen vuosisadan ääriliikkeisiin. Niinpä esimerkiksi maalla ja pikkukaupungeissa kukoistavan rasismin ei pitäisi olla kenellekään yllätys.

----------


## Kolli

Pakko sanoa, hiukan vahingoniloisesti vielä lisäyksenä edelliseen kommenttiini, että Timo P. Niemisen haastattelu on aika kuvaavaa.(Aamulehti, 15.9)
Olisi aivan eri asia, jos hän motivoisi koko valtuustoa ratikkaliikenteen taakse.
Tällaista juuri tarkoitin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 1. Vastaus on, että koko ajan yhä suurempi merkitys. Tyypillisesti hyvinvoinnin kasvaessa yhä suurempi osuus kansantuotteesta tulee palveluista.


Kuka hoitaa tuotannon yhteiskunnassa, jossa kaikki ovat töissä palvelualalla? Eivät palvelut varsinaisesti tuota mitään, koska ne eivät ole välttämättömiä. Jos ravintolassa on vain tarjoilijoita, mitä he tarjoilevat ja mitä asiakkaat syövät? Ihminen tarvitsee ravintoa ja turvallisen leposuojan ja paikan jälkeläisten kasvattamiseen. Kaikki muu tuotanto on turhaa.

Jos tätä sovelletaan kaupunkiin, todetaan, ettei kaupunki ole omavarainen. Ei voi kuvitella, että kaikki ihmiset voivat muuttaa kaupunkiin ja maaseudulla ei asu enää ketään. Kaikki kaupungit ovat riippuvaisia maaseudusta ja ihmisistä, jotka tuottavat siellä sen, millä kaupunkilaiset elävät. Ja kaupunkilaisten on myös itse tuotettava jotain ruokansa vastikkeeksi, elleivät kaupunkilaiset sitten ole orjuuttaneet maaseudun asukkaita. Maaorjuus ei kuitenkaan taida olla oikein suosittu ajatus kaupunkien elättämiseksi.




> 2. Päivittäistavarakauppa tuo hyvin esiin sen, mikä kaupungissa on kiinnostavaa: vaihtoehtojen rikkauden. On epäilemättä totta, että suonenjokelaisen vähittäiskaupan tuskin kannattaa varastoida 150 tuotetta enempää...


Onko sinulla jotain tilastotietoa siitä, miten laaja valikoima kaupassa on oltava? Kaupan ala on kuitenkin kanssasi toista mieltä. He haluavat supistaa valikoimaa, koska mahdollisimman suppea valikoima on heidän mielestään parempi, koska se tuottaa paremmin.

Olen minäkin käynyt ruokakaupassa muualla kuin Suomessa. Suonenjoella en muista käyneeni, mutta ketjumarketeissa olen ympäri Suomen vieraillut niin usein, että olen todennut ketjuohjauksen voiman käytännössä. Aiheesta voi keskustella myös kaupan henkilöstön kanssa. On hyvin tarkkaan mietitty, miten paljon valikoima saa poiketa ketjun normaalivalikoimasta.

Ulkomailla kaupat tietenkin näyttävät ihmeelliseltä valikoimaltaan, koska siellä on paljon sellaista, mitä meillä ei ole. Mutta on vaikeampi huomata, mitä siellä ei ole. Ja turistina ei tule ehkä poiketuksi tavallisissa kaupoissa. Mutuvertailut eivät ylipäätään ole kovin luotettavia.




> 3. Kyse ei ole siitä, että kaupungit loisivat kurjuutta, vaan siitä, että köyhät hakeutuvat sinne, missä on enemmän (toimeentulo)mahdollisuuksia.


Minä en väitä, että kaupunki tekee köyäksi tai luo kurjuutta. Kirjoitin, ettei kaupungissa asu pelkästään rikkaita, vaikka keskustassa asunnot ovatkin kalliita. Ja tämä merkitsee sitä, ettei kaupunkia voi arvioida rikkaiden ihmisten ja heidän elintapojensa perusteella. Jos niin tekee, tekee virheen.




> 4. Muistuttaisin tässä yhteydessä siitä, että olet useampaan otteeseen todennut ihmisten haluavan asua haja-asutusalueilla (metsässä, toisin sanoen).


Muistutus on väärä. En ole väittänyt, että ihmiset haluavat asua haja-asutusalueella. Olen sanonut, että kaikilla ihmisillä ei ole varaa eikä mahdollisuutta ostaa asuntoa kantakaupungista. Mahdollisuutta siksi, ettei niitä kantakaupungin asuntoja riitä kaikille. Varaa siksi, että kantakaupunkiasunnon hinnalla he saavat suuremman asunnon Helsingin ulkopuolelta, jo Espoosta tai Vantaaltakin. Eli Helsingin ulkopuolella on muitakin kuntia kuin Nurmijärvi, vaikka se näyttää olevan kovin vaikeata ymmärtää.

Ylipäätänsä on lapsellista esittää kaikki mustavalkoisena. Jos joku oikeasti haluaisikin asua keskellä metsää, se ei tarkoita, että kaikki ihmiset haluavat. On terveellistä ymmärtää, etteivät ihmiset ole vain yhdenlaisia, vaan kaikenlaisia, minkä vuoksi yksi ainoa ratkaisu ei koskaan ole hyvä  vaikka monen idealistin mielestä niin pitäisi olla.

Siksi ne idealismit eivät koskaan toimikaan.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se mitä Norrback on sanonut, ei ole olennaista, sillä ajat ovat muuttuneet. Vetoaminen Norrbackin puheisiin on aivan tarpeetonta, hän oli liikenneministerinä 1994. Tavallaan tämä kepu-argumentointi on mielenkiintoista...


Kukahan täällä harrastaa kepuargumentointia?

Et näytä ymmärtävän, miksi mainitsin Norrbackin 1990-luvulta. Juuri siksi, että se osoittaa, ettei mikään ole muuttunut. Valtiota ei ole kiinnostanut joukkoliikenne, vaan autoilu ja tierakentaminen. Kuitenkin Liikenneministeriön tehtävä on ohjata valtakunnan tasolla liikennepolitiikkaa. Mutta se ei ole sitä tehnyt. Sillä ei ole ollut kantaa valtakunnan mittakaavassa erittäin merkittävään metrohankkeeseen, vaan se on passiivisena seurannut kahden kaupungin kinastelua.

Vasta JOTU-hankkeessa, liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa ja nyt sen jälkeen perustettavassa joukkoliikenteen kehittämisohjelmassa LVM ottaa sille kuuluvaa rooliaan. Se on erittäin suuri muutos koko maan historiassa ja saattaa taittaa suomen puoli vuosisataa jatkuneen autoyhteiskuntarakentamisen.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitin että sikäli kun niitä on suomessa, niin ko. työpaikat ovat Helsingissä.


Mielestäni olet oikeilla jäljillä siinä, että tällaisia tehtäviä on paljon keskittynyt Helsinkiin, mutta väärillä jäljillä sanoessasi, että ne Suomessa väistämättä sijoittuvat Helsinkiin. Kuulostaa pieneltä erolta, mutta todellisuudessa tässä on maailmojen ero kun ajatellaan poliittisia implikaatioita.




> Periaatteessa lähes kaiken voi hoitaa puhelimella ja sähköpostilla Kihniöläisen savusaunan kamarista, haen takaa sitä että toimintaedellytyksiä ei oikein ole ko. toiminnalla Helsingin ulkopuolella.


Voitaisiinko sopia että arvioidessamme voiko joitakin tehtäviä sijoittua Helsingin ulkopuolelle Suomessa unohtaisimme lähtökohtaisena vertailukohtana kihniöläiset savusaunat ja vertaisimme lähinnä realistisiin kohteisiin eli Tampereeseen ja Turkuun? Jos pystyt aukottomasti osoittamaan, että Tampere tai Turku ovat täysin mahdottomat sijaintikohteet, niin sitten myönnän olevani väärässä. Mutta tässä täytyy unohtaa sellaiset subjektiiviset ja tarkoitushakuiset kriteerit kuin uskomukset tehtävien haltijoiden henkilökohtaisista preferensseistä.

Jos osoittautuu, että sijoittuminen Tampereelle tai Turkuun on mahdollista, kumoutuu väite siitä että Helsinki on ainoa mahdollinen sijaintikohde. Loogisesti tämän jälkeen kannattaa jatkaa tarkastelua kysymällä, että OK jos Tampere ja Turku käyvät niin entä pienemmät ja/tai kaukaisemmat maakuntakeskukset. Ja niin edelleen. Jossain vaiheessa törmätään siihen, että käytännössä paikkakunta on liian pieni jollekin ammattiryhmälle.

Mutta kovin hyödytöntä olisi väittää, että koska kihniöläisestä savusaunasta käsin on vaikea hoitaa asiakkaiden tietojärjestelmäprojekteja, ei tuollaisia työtehtäviä voisi sijoittua Tampereelle tai Turkuunkaan.




> Kaveri A: Kokenut asiantuntija joka on töissä eräällä kansainvälisellä tietojärjestelmävalmistajalla. Suunnittelee asiakkaille tuotteista ratkaisun, markkinoi työnantajansa laitteita, selvittää suorituskykyongelmia, tekee testejä, on jatkuvassa yhteistyössä saman yrityksen kansainvälisten asiantuntijoiden kanssa, jne. Noin puolet ajasta kuluu ns. asiakkaalla, joista lähes kaikki ovat Helsingissä tai Espoossa.


Voisi sijaita Tampereella tai Turussa, ja käytännössä tällaisia ko. kaupungeista löytyykin. Toki matkustaminen Helsinkiin tiheästi on lievä handicap, mutta aamuseitsemän Pendolino kyyditsee vikkelästi perille (jopa nopeammin kuin jotkin Helsingin seudun sisäiset matkat?). Itse olen monesti naureskellut sille, että jos menen käymään Espoon-toimipisteessämme, ehdin sinne hyvin klo 9.00 mennessä, kun herään Tampereella klo 5.20 ja raahaudun taksilla puoliunessa 6.57 tai 7.02 Pendolinoon, jossa nukun koko matkan. Tampereella olen havainnut vaikeaksi ehtiä toimistolle klo 9.00 menessä, koska normaali työrytmini on jo vuosikausia sitten muotoutunut klo 10-18 -rytmiksi (edut: vältän liikenneruuhkat Länsi-Tampereelta + ajat sopivat paremmin yhteydenpitoon CET-aikavyöhykkeelle, jossa suurin osa kontakteistani on).




> Kaveri B: Tutkija pitkäkestoisessa terveystutkimuksessa. Tutkimus kestää vuosikymmeniä, homaan sisään pääsemiseen menee käytännössä vuosia. Arkaluonteinen tieto tutkimuskohteista on käytettävissä vain paikallisesti työpaikalla, projektilla on tiiviit yhteydet eri tutkimuslaitoksiin ja yliopistoon, jotka kaikki ovat Helsingissä.


Uskottavan kuuloinen selitys, mutta ei silti todista että ko. työn tekeminen Tampereella tai Turussa olisi mahdotonta. Tällaisia tai vastaavia projekteja on takuuvarmasti myös Tampereen ja Turun yliopistoissa. Suurin kynnys on päästä sisään työyhteisöön, jos kaikki muut sijaitsevat Helsingissä. Mutta kysymyshän ei ole siitä, että pitäisi sijoittua hajautetusti suhteessa muuhun työyhteisöön vaan että koko työyhteisö voi olla muualla kuin Helsingissä, käytännössä tässä tarkastelussamme Tampereella tai Turussa, miksei myös Jyväskylässä, Kuopiossa tai Oulussa <-- täysin realistista.

Kun nyt kuitenkin olen optimisti myös suhteessa hajautettuun työhön, niin todettakoon että luottamuksellisten tietojen käyttö ei ole mitään muuta kuin simppeli tietotekninen ongelma: pitää rakentaa riittävän suojatut etäyhteydet tietokantoihin.

Muuten: tällaisia tutkimushankkeita toteutetaan rutiinisti myös yliopistojen kesken yhteistyönä eikä näissäkään hankkeissa ole haittaa siitä, että kaikki eivät istu samassa paikassa.




> Kaveri C: Riskirahoittaja. Istuu päivät pitkät palavereissa rahoittajien, rahoitusta hakevien, rahoitettujen yritysten, TEKESin, SITRAN, Finnveran, jne. kanssa. Reissaa paljon, varsinkin ulkomailla. Voisi toki asua vaikka Turussa, jos haluaisi matkustaa keskimäärin 15 tunnin sijaan 30 tuntia viikossa. Pääsee sitä perheestään niinkin eroon.


Tampereelta tai Turusta tulisi tässä tehtävässä hieman lisää matkatunteja, mutta kuten selitin yllä, käynnit Helsingissä eivät ole mitenkään ylitsepääsemättömiä ja junassakin voi sitäpaitsi työskennellä laptopilla ja kännykällä. Lentoyhteydet ulkomaille toimivat myös Tampereelta ja Turusta (sekä monesta muusta kaupungista), vaikka vaativatkin marginaalisesti enemmän vaivaa, kun moneen kohteeseen mennessä pitää vaihtaa Vantaalla, Arlandassa tai Kööpenhaminassa. Moni on kuitenkin valmis näkemään tuon vaivan jotta saa asua sellaisessa miljöössä jota itse pitää arvossa.

Lisähuomiona muistutan, että jos päärata saataisiin johdettua Helsinki-Vantaan lentoaseman kautta, se olisi tavoitettavissa maitse Tampereelta samassa ajassa kuin eräistä osista varsinaista nk. pääkaupunkiseutua. Ja yhteydet Lahdesta vasta hyvät olisivatkin. Tämä entisestään helpottaisi tämän kategorian työpaikkojen sijoittumista Helsingin seudun ulkopuolelle eli olisi alueellisen tasa-arvon kannalta erinomaisen kannatettava hanke.

Poliittinen implikaatio: sen sijaan että sanomme jonkun asian olevan mahdotonta, meidän pitää tunnustaa että usein mahdottomuus on oman pään sisällä ja lisäksi oikeilla poliittisilla päätöksillä "mahdottomasta" tehtäisiin ei pelkästään mahdollista vaan täysin realistista ja arkipäiväistä. Eri asia on kenen intresseissä tämä on. Helsingin seudun intressissä ei välttämättä ole (vaan voi kyllä joissakin tapauksissa ollakin) vauhdittaa muun maan kehitystä, mutta silloin ei pitäisi piiloutua sen viikunanlehden taakse että väitetään tietystä näkökulmasta poliittisesti ei-toivottavan asian olevan kategorisesti mahdotonta <-- tuollainen olisi sumutusta ja valehtelua, ei rehellistä väittelyä ja argumentointia.




> Ylläoleva pätee suurimpaan osaan tuntemiani ihmisiä, erikoistuneita ammattilaisia jotka ovat jatkuvasti tekemisissä tuhannen monen muun vastaavan kanssa. Myönnän että tuttavapiirini koostuu suht akateemisista asiantuntija-ammateissa toimivista ihmisistä, mutta näitä alkaa olla aika paljon vaikka yksittäiset ammatit ovatkin eksentrisiä. Ja kun nämä ovat niitä kasvualoja, niin tällä on kerrannaisvaikutuksia


Havaintosi ovat varmasti oikeita sikäli, että tällaisia ihmisiä / työpaikkoja sijaitsee Helsingin seudulla paljon. Mutta tämä ei vielä todista, etteikö sellaisia voisi aivan hyvin sijaita muuallakin. Ei toki kaikkialla, mutta jossakin. Vaikkapa Tampereella tai Turussa, noin alkajaisiksi, ja ehkä vielä sen lisäksi muutamassa muussakin kaupungissa.

Omat havaintoni puhuvat nimenomaan sen puolesta, että täysin vastaavanlaisia työprofiileja löytyy myös Tampereelta, Turusta ja Oulusta. Myös niitä tietotekniikkaguruja löytyy, ja ainakin meidän firmassa juuri tietohallinnon huippuekspertit ovat juuri niitä, joiden fyysinen sijainti on kenties kaikkein vapaimmin henkilöiden itsensä valittavissa: kun on riittävän hyvä ja pystyy hoitamaan työnsä, ei ole kauheasti väliä missä sijaitsee.

Paradoksaalista kyllä, globalisaatio tuntuisi lisänneen hajautuneen työnteon mahdollisuuksia myös Suomen sisällä. 10 vuotta sitten kun aloitin firmassa, Espoo oli selkeästi pääkonttori, Oulussa oli suuri klusteri toimintaa ja Tampereella oli vähän rajoitetummat mahdollisuudet. Nyt kun uudelleenjärjestelyjen, kasvun ja yhden fuusion seurauksena henkilökuntaa on kuin haulikolla ammuttuna pitkin maailmankarttaa, ei enää olekaan niin tärkeää että edes Suomessa täytyisi sijaita juuri Espoossa. Kaikki merkittävät palaverit täytyy kuitenkin pitää puhelimitse ja joka tapauksessa aina joku ekspertti on jossain ihme paikassa kaukana, niin eihän siinä yksi tamperelainen joukossa lisänä haittaa yhtään mitään, kunhan vain hoitaa työnsä hyvin ja hallitsee kommunikoinnin virtuaalisessa / hajautetussa tiimissä riittävän tehokkaasti. Itse asiassa tällainen toimintamalli on paljon tehokkaampi kuin yhteen paikkaan keskittynyt malli, sillä se mahdollistaa globaalisti parhaiden eksperttien kokoamisen projekteihin riippumatta sijainnista: toisin sanoen projektien käytössä on koko firman sisäinen globaali osaamispooli, joka on aina enemmän kuin mitä yhdessä yksittäisessä paikassa voitaisiin tavoittaa.




> Kaveri D: Toimii rakennusalalla. Urakointia, koulutusta, remontteja, jne. Periaatteessa rakentaa voi missä tahansa, mutta kun kysyntä on kovinta eli liiketoiminta vilkkainta Helsingin nurkilla. Koska talouskasvu on täällä suht kovaa, ja se on kovaa siksi että täällä on kasvavia yrityksiä, jotka tarvitsevat erikoistunutta työvoimaa...


Rakennusalan firmoja ja töitä on myös Tampereella, Turussa ja Oulussa aika vahvasti. Sinun kaverisi leipäpuu sattuu nyt vain sijaitsemaan Helsingin seudulla, mutta muuallakin on tällaisia töitä.




> En minä väitä, että Helsinki on ainoa paikka Suomessa missä pyöritetään kasvubisnestä. Tietääkseni ainakin Tampereella menee taloudellisesti hyvin ja kaupunki kasvaa. Tampereen kokoinen kaupunki tarjoaa paljon mahdollisuuksia ja suht hyvän kokoisen työssäkäyntialueen yrityksille. On vaan tiettyjä ammatteja jotka pakostakin keskittyvät tämän kokoisessa maassa ja kielialueella yhteen paikkaan. Saman voi havaita vaikka Irlannissa, Portugalissa tai Latviassa. Isommat maat ovat sitten aidosti monikeskuksisia.


Juuri näin. Tosin keskittyminen on pikemminkin klusteroitumista, jossa yhteen paikkaan tulee runsaasti jonkin alan työpaikkoja, mutta tämä ei millään muotoa sulje pois että täsmälleen samanlaisia työpaikkoja voisi olla muuallakin. Se ero johon viittaisin tuolla viestin alussa on tämä:

Jos kategorisesti uskotaan, että jonkin alan työpaikkoja voi olla vain Helsingissä, voidaan tehdä yhteiskunnallisten resurssien allokointipäätöksiä joissa kaikki muut kaupungit jätetään täysin huomiotta. Jos tuollaisia töitä ei todella ole muualla, niin silloin ei tehdä kenellekään vääryyttä. Sen sijaan jos tuollaisia töitä onkin muualla ja teeskennellään että ei ole, niin silloin tehdään vääryyttä niille jotka sijaitsevat muualla. Heidän asemansa heikkenee ja Helsingissä sijaitsevien vahvistuu. Se on väärin, koska yhteiskunnan tulisi kohdella alueita, ihmisiä ja yrityksiä neutraalisti eikä suosien toisia ja sorsien toisia.

Tämä kuulostaa kryptiseltä, mutta tässä käänteinen esimerkki, joka kenties valottaa mistä on kyse: jos hallinnollisesti päätettäisiin, että huvipuistoliiketoimintaa voi Suomessa olla vain Tampereella (tämä tietysti virkatyönä kirjoitettaisiin sellaiseen objektiivisen kuuloiseen muotoon kuin että "pääkaupunkiseutu on hallinnon ja liike-elämän klusterialue, ja vapaa-ajan tukitoiminnot sijoittuvat muualle koska pääkaupunkiseudun maankäytössä ei ole niille tilaa") ja päätettäisiin sijoittaa joitakin liiketoiminnan kannalta merkittäviä resursseja (vaikkapa nyt sitten joku hypoteettinen huvipuistoammattikorkeakoulu tms.) Särkänniemen yhteyteen. OK, hyvä Särkänniemelle, mutta mitä tästä sanottaisiin Linnanmäellä, jonka koko olemassaolo olisi paperilla mitätöity sanomalla ettei mitään sellaista voi olla olemassa vaikka reaalimaailmassa tasan varmasti onkin?

----------


## petteri

> Kuka hoitaa tuotannon yhteiskunnassa, jossa kaikki ovat töissä palvelualalla?


Vähän kärjistetysti ilmaistuna robotit tai kiinalaiset.  :Wink:  Merkittävä osa yksinkertaisesta teollisuudesta on automatisoitavissa tai siirrettävissä sinne missä työvoima on halpaa.




> Eivät palvelut varsinaisesti tuota mitään, koska ne eivät ole välttämättömiä.


Tuo on absurdi väite. Palvelut ovat orgaaninen osa nykyistä yhteiskuntaa. Maatalous ja teollisuus eivät käytännössä tuota mitään ilman palveluita. Palvelut tuottavat hyvinvointia siinä missä tuotantokin. 




> Jos tätä sovelletaan kaupunkiin, todetaan, ettei kaupunki ole omavarainen. Ei voi kuvitella, että kaikki ihmiset voivat muuttaa kaupunkiin ja maaseudulla ei asu enää ketään. Kaikki kaupungit ovat riippuvaisia maaseudusta ja ihmisistä, jotka tuottavat siellä sen, millä kaupunkilaiset elävät.


Käytännössä lähes kaikki nykyaikaisessa yhteiskunnassa tarvitsevat teollisen maatalouden tuotteita. Teollinen ruuantuotanto kyllä vaatii työvoimaa, jonka pitää asua jossain. Nykyään tuo työvoima asuu yleensä maaseudulla.

Vaikka ei ruoka ole ainoa välttämättömyystarvike nykyyhteiskunnassa. Suomen talvessa myös energia, asunto ja vaatteet ovat aika välttämättömiä tuotteita, joita ilman henki lähtee.

----------


## teme

Petteri, en nyt oikein ymmärrä mitä ajat takaa. Se pointti siinä kihniöläisessä savusaunassa oli nimenomaan se että tässä ei ole kysymys mistään metafyysisestä välttämättömyydestä. Käytännössä on vaan helpompaa kun ei tarvitse istua tuntitolkulla junassa. Toki junassa voi nukkua tai tehdä töitä, samassa ajassa kotona voi tehdä paljon muutakin. Ei päätöksiä tehdä mahdoton-mahdollinen asteikolla, vaan niin että valitaan kokonaisuudessaan paras vaihtoehto

Ja minä nimenomaa haluan että sijoittumispäätökset eivät ole perusteiltaan poliittisia. Kukin yritys tai julkishallinnon yksikkö sijouttukoon sinne missä parhaiten toimii. Usein se tarkoittaa Helsinkiä, mutta usein myös vaikka Tamperetta. Helsinki on hyvin houkutteleva niin kauan kun sinne sijoittumiseen ei liity merkittäviä huonoja puolia, kaikesta rutinasta huolimatta liikenne ja tilakustannukset eivät ole niin kummallisia.

Se mihin kaipaan poliittista ohjausta eli kaavoitusta on sijouttuminen alueiden sisällä, niin Helsingissä kuin muissakin kaupungeissa.

----------


## petteri

> Petteri, en nyt oikein ymmärrä mitä ajat takaa.


Onko tuo viesti osoitettu minulle vai Anterolle?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vähän kärjistetysti ilmaistuna robotit tai kiinalaiset.  Merkittävä osa yksinkertaisesta teollisuudesta on automatisoitavissa tai siirrettävissä sinne missä työvoima on halpaa.


Et varmaankaan vakavissasi kannata kolonialismia.  :Smile: 




> Tuo on absurdi väite. Palvelut ovat orgaaninen osa nykyistä yhteiskuntaa. Maatalous ja teollisuus eivät käytännössä tuota mitään ilman palveluita. Palvelut tuottavat hyvinvointia siinä missä tuotantokin.


Hyvinvointia kyllä, mutta on välttämättömiä asioita ja niitä, joita ilman voi olla. Toki siihen kuuluu muutakin kuin ruoka, kuten mainitsit. Ei-välttämätöntä hyvinvointia voidaan tuottaa vasta sitten, kun välttämätön hyvinvointi on tuotettu ensin. Absurdia on kuvitella, että ihminen eläisi pelkällä viihteellä.




> Käytännössä lähes kaikki nykyaikaisessa yhteiskunnassa tarvitsevat teollisen maatalouden tuotteita. Teollinen ruuantuotanto kyllä vaatii työvoimaa, jonka pitää asua jossain. Nykyään tuo työvoima asuu yleensä maaseudulla.


Mikä johtaa siihen, etteivät kaikki voi asua kaupungeissa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tuo viesti osoitettu minulle vai Anterolle?


Eikun Janihyäriselle, arvaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se mihin kaipaan poliittista ohjausta eli kaavoitusta on sijouttuminen alueiden sisällä, niin Helsingissä kuin muissakin kaupungeissa.


Tämä on nimenoman se asian "pihvi". Sen jälkeen kun Vanhanen toi esille hajakeskitetyn  puutarhakylämallinsa, on keskustelu käynyt vilkkaana eri medioissa, ja Vanhasen mallin kannattajien harmiksi täytyy todeta, että ainakaan helsinkiläsmediassa se ei ole saanut erityisen paljon kannatusta. Ainoastaan se variantti, jossa puutarha- tai satelliittikaupungit olisivat radalla yhteydessä ulkomaailmaan, on saanut lajempaa kannatusta, mutta sitähän Vanhanen ei ole halunnut, vaan ainoastaan kumipyöräliikenteen varassa olevia taajamia ja kokonaisia kaupunkeja. Ainoastaan vannoutuneimmat Helsinki-kriittiset, jotka eivät halua hyödyntää pk-seudusta muuta kuin sen työpaikkatarjontaa,  ovat kannattaneet Vanhasen mallia puhtaimmillaan. 

Pitäisikö nyt yhteenvetona todeta, että annetaan pääkaupunkiseudun kehittää omia ratkaisujaan, ja Suomen muiden kaupunkien omia. Skaalaero esim Helsingin ja Suomen 4. suurimman kaupunkiseudun Oulun välilläkin jo niin iso, että Ouluun sopiva malli ei käy sellaisenan Helsingille eikä päinvastoin. 

Mitä varsinaisen maaseudun asuttamiseen tulee, niin onhan se totta että elintarvike- ja metsäteollisuuden raaka-ainelähteet ovat maaseudulla eikä suurissa kaupungeissa, ja tämä sitoo työvoimaa kanssa, mutta koneet ovat viime vuosikymmenunä korvanneet muskelityövoiman, niin että nykyisin ei tarvita enää sellaista armeijaa tekemässä töitä maalla kuin Suomi-Filmien aikoihin. N 5% suomalaisita on perustuotantoon liittyvän työnsä vuoksi pakko asua maalla, ja sen valinnan he ovat vapaaehtoisesti tehneet. Palkka ja muut korvaukset jonka he siitä työstä savat lienevät ihan kilpailukykyset, mutta se todella edellyttää joko maatilan perimistä tai niin rautaista ammattitaitoa jota on alettava kartuttaa paikan päällä jo lapsuudesta asti, ja jota ei missään yliopistossa tentteihin lukemalla opi. 

Suomessa asuu muista syistä kuin työnsä vuoksi taajamien ja kaupunkien ulkopuolella n 10-15 % väestöstä, mutta hekin ovat valintansa vapaaehtoisesti tehneet. Osa heistä on eläkkeellä jo, ja elämäntyönsä tehneet, mutta osa ovat suht nuoria ja tekevät töitä lähimmässä kaupungeissa, ajaen autolla töihin, jotkut useita kymmeniä kilometrejä/päivä. He ovat toivottavasti ymmärtäneet kanssa, että sitten jos öljyn ja muun energian saanti hankaloituu, ei välttämättä enää polttoaineeseen autolla ajamiseen tai talonsa lämmittämiseen ole varaa, ja elintasosta joutuu tinkimään ehkä rajustikin. Mielestäni ei tarvita mitään poliittista ohjausta tukemaan niitä jotka asuvat maalla vaikka heidän työnsä on kaupungissa. Esim tilanteissa jolloin öljy kallistuu niin paljon että näillä ihmisillä ei ole enää varaa jatkaa tuota "uudisraivaajaharrastusta". Poliittisella ohjauksella pitää järjestää että niillä joilla on työ kaupungissa on myös asunto siellä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

> Kukahan täällä harrastaa kepuargumentointia?
> 
> Et näytä ymmärtävän, miksi mainitsin Norrbackin 1990-luvulta. Juuri siksi, että se osoittaa, ettei mikään ole muuttunut. Valtiota ei ole kiinnostanut joukkoliikenne, vaan autoilu ja tierakentaminen. Kuitenkin Liikenneministeriön tehtävä on ohjata valtakunnan tasolla liikennepolitiikkaa. Mutta se ei ole sitä tehnyt. Sillä ei ole ollut kantaa valtakunnan mittakaavassa erittäin merkittävään metrohankkeeseen, vaan se on passiivisena seurannut kahden kaupungin kinastelua.


Vastaus: sinä harrastat kepuilua, koska et käsitä, että kaupungin täytyy itse olla aktiivinen ja sitkeä näissä asioissa. Et näytä ymmärtävän, että mitä epäyhtenäisempi Tampere on seutuna esim. ratikan suhteen, sitä huonompi ennuste hankkeella on toteutua.

Et näytä ymmärtävän, että eletään vuotta 2008 ja on aivan epäolennaista mitä "vår Olle" on joskus tokaissut. Erityisesti keskustapuolue on ajanut voimakkaasti tienrakennusta ja autoilua, ja niin ovat oikeastaan kaikki isot puolueet. Viimemmäksi asiaan otti kantaa "meidän Matti", joka ilmoitti vastustavansa metroa ja junaa. Myös sikafarmari S. Anttila (kepu) piti raiteiden varteen rakentamista hölynpölynä Yleisradiolle antamassaan lausunnossa.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Vähän kärjistetysti ilmaistuna robotit tai kiinalaiset.  Merkittävä osa yksinkertaisesta teollisuudesta on automatisoitavissa tai siirrettävissä sinne missä työvoima on halpaa.
> 
> 
> Et varmaankaan vakavissasi kannata kolonialismia.


Kolonialismi kuoli jo viime vuosisadan keskivaiheilla. Mielestäni kuitenkin nykyinen globalisaatio on perusluonteeltaan ihan ok ilmiö, joka yleensä ottaen hyödyttää  voimakkaampaan vaihdantaan osallistuvia.





> Hyvinvointia kyllä, mutta on välttämättömiä asioita ja niitä, joita ilman voi olla. Toki siihen kuuluu muutakin kuin ruoka, kuten mainitsit. Ei-välttämätöntä hyvinvointia voidaan tuottaa vasta sitten, kun välttämätön hyvinvointi on tuotettu ensin. Absurdia on kuvitella, että ihminen eläisi pelkällä viihteellä.


On toki olemassa palveluja, jotka eivät ole välttämättömiä.

Mutta merkittävä osa palveluista on kuitenkin käytännössä ihan välttämättömiä. Esimerkiksi maanviljelijä ei pysty käytännössä viljelemään mitään ilman palveluja.

Jos kukaan ei pidä huolla sähköverkkoa ja pidä yllä sen tietotekniikkaa sähköä ei tule ja eläimet nääntyvät eläinsuojiin. Viljelijä siis tarvitsee sähköverkon ylläpitopalveluja.

Jos kukaan ei kuljeta maanviljelijälle polttoainetta, traktori ei käytännössä liiku mihinkään. Maanviljelijän on myös hiukan hankala käydä tehtaalta hakemassa lannoitteet ja traktori, joten tarvitaan kauppapalveluja ja kuljetuspalveluita. Kun traktori  tai joku muu kone hajoaa nykyään maanviljelijä tarvitsee varsin usein korjauspalveluja.

Ja kauppaakaan ei käytännössä voi käydä ilman pankkipalveluja ja viestintäpalveluja. 

Palvelut eivät ole nyky-yhteiskunnassa mikään ylimääräinen tekijä. Käytännössä sen määrittely, mikä on yhteiskunnan toiminnan kannalta välttämätöntä on hyvin hankalaa.

Otetaan esimerkiksi koulutuspalvelut. Lyhyellä aikavälillä nuo voitaisiin lopettaa, mutta pitemmällä aikavälillä koko yhteiskunta romahtaisi. 

Ajatus, että palvelut olisivat jotenkin vähäarvoisempaa tekemistä kuin teollisuus tai maatalous on aika antiikkinen näkemys. On toki olemassa myös palveluja, jotka eivät ole välttämättömiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitäisikö nyt yhteenvetona todeta, että annetaan pääkaupunkiseudun kehittää omia ratkaisujaan, ja Suomen muiden kaupunkien omia. Skaalaero esim Helsingin ja Suomen 4. suurimman kaupunkiseudun Oulun välilläkin jo niin iso, että Ouluun sopiva malli ei käy sellaisenan Helsingille eikä päinvastoin.


Tietyssä mielessä olet juuri oikeassa. Tähän astihan keskustelu on yleensä käyty akselilla Helsinki <--> maaseutu unohtaen että on muitakin kaupunkeja. Laadullisesti muut kaupungit eroavat kuitenkin maaseudusta paljon enemmän kuin Helsinki muista kaupungeista: suurimmalta osaltaan Helsingissä ja muissa suomalaisissa kaupungeissa eletään ihan samanlaista urbaania suomalaiselämää. Helsingissä on joissakin asioissa aavistuksen muita parempi palveluvarustus (mm. päätoiminen ooppera, kun taas esim. Tampereen ooppera tekee yleensä yhden tuotannon vuodessa Tampere-taloon) mutta sanoisin että jos kaupungissa on yliopisto ja Stockmann-tavaratalo (tämän kriteerin täyttävät Suur-Helsingin lisäksi Tampere, Turku ja Oulu), elämäntavat ovat melko yhteneväiset riippumatta siitä mikä kaupunki on kyseessä.

Voi olla että joissakin asioissa Helsingin mittakaava antaa aihetta erillisratkaisuihin. Metro olisi liian raskas ratkaisu vaikkapa Ouluun. Toisaalta voitaisiin ajatella että jos Helsingissä luovuttaisiin mammuttitaudista, jonka oireista yksi on nimenomaan vakuutella että Helsingin tarpeet ovat niin suuret että tarvitaan järeitä erillisratkaisuja, niin voitaisiin huomata että kaikki suuret kaupungit hoituisivat pitkälti samalla sabluunalla. Jos raideliikennettä rakennettaisiin pikaraitioteinä, sama periaate toimisi yhtälailla Helsingin seudulla kuin Tampereella, Turussa ja Oulussa. Ainoa ero olisi että Helsingin mittakaavalla pikaraitiotietä määrällisesti rakennettaisiin Helsingissä enemmän kuin muualla -- laadullisesti se sen sijaan olisi täsmälleen sama asia.

----------


## Kolli

Mielestäni Janin ehdotus on mielenkiintoinen ja siinä on hyviä pointteja.
Siinä mielessä pidän monia mainittuja keskuksia samanlaisina, että monasti elämäntapa on samanlainen.

En ihan täysin ymmärrä puhetta mammuttitaudista, sillä en käsitä mitä sillä tarkoitetaan. Onko mammuttitauti vain Helsingin ominaisuus vai löytyykö samaa tautia myös Turusta, jossa olisi suuri halu liittää useita naapurikuntia Turkuun.

Faktatietona pk-seudun osalta voidaan todeta, että Helsinki sai vuonna 2007 valtionosuuksia 185 miljoonaa euroa. Turku sai 241,4 miljoonaa euroa ja tulee saamaan vuonna 2009 yht. 276 milj. euroa.
http://www.turku.fi/Public/download....-27646D02B273} (sivu 16)

http://www.hel2.fi/taske/julkaisut/t...etti_intra.pdf
(sivu 19, kohta 2.1.2).




> Vuonna 2007 valtionosuuksia arvioidaan kertyvän Helsingissä noin 185 milj. euroa.
> 
> Valtionosuuksiin sisältyvän verotulotasauksen muutos vähentää Helsingin valtionosuuksia noin 14 milj. eurolla vuonna 2008. Kaupunki joutuu maksamaan
> verotulotasausta alustavan laskelman mukaisesti noin 267 milj. euroa


Espoo ei valtionosuuksia saanut *ollenkaan* vuonna 2007, kuten Matti Vanhanenkin puheessaan totesi.
http://www.vnk.fi/ajankohtaista/puhe...jsp?oid=236692
Yli 200.000 asukkaan Tampere sai vuonna 2007 n.180milj.euroa
http://www.tampere.fi/teksti/tiedotu.../t080320d.html

175.000 asukkaan Turun ja 200.000+ asukkaan Tampereen *absoluuttiset valtionosuudet* olivat siis isompia kuin 565.000 asukkaan Helsingin.
Kun tähän yhdistetään se tosiasia, että valtio ei tue pk-seudun joukkoliikennettä mitenkään, se että Espoo antaa korottoman lainan tien rakentamiseen, joka olisi valtion vastuulla, se että Vantaa maksaa kehäradasta 34% ja se, että valtion työpaikkojen osuus on Helsingissä noin 10%, joka on valtakunnallisesti vähän, on mielestäni turha puhua enää mistään mammuttitaudista, vaan maksajan taudista.

Monille on käsittämättömän vaikeaa hyväksyä, että Helsinkiin rakennetaan tai tehdään yhtään mitään, kaikki on kuulemma maakunnista poissa. Kun taas muualle rakennetaan jotain, se onkin aluekehittämistä. Perin nurinkurinen juttu.

Se, että Turku aikoinaan alasajoi omat raitiotiensä, on Turun päätös. Se, että Tampereelta kuuluvat signaalit vahvistavat käsitystäni laajasta raideliikennevastaisuudesta Tampereella, on Tampereen murhe. Jos Tampereella ei haluta pikaraitiovaunua tai raitiovaunua, on se Tampereen ongelma, johon ei voi ulkoakäsin puuttua. Ajatuksen, innoituksen ja halun tehdä uutta parempaa Mansea on lähdettävä asukkaista ja heitä edustavista päättäjistä itsestään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tietyssä mielessä olet juuri oikeassa. Tähän astihan keskustelu on yleensä käyty akselilla Helsinki <--> maaseutu unohtaen että on muitakin kaupunkeja. Laadullisesti muut kaupungit eroavat kuitenkin maaseudusta paljon enemmän kuin Helsinki muista kaupungeista: suurimmalta osaltaan Helsingissä ja muissa suomalaisissa kaupungeissa eletään ihan samanlaista urbaania suomalaiselämää. Helsingissä on joissakin asioissa aavistuksen muita parempi palveluvarustus (mm. päätoiminen ooppera, kun taas esim. Tampereen ooppera tekee yleensä yhden tuotannon vuodessa Tampere-taloon) mutta sanoisin että jos kaupungissa on yliopisto ja Stockmann-tavaratalo (tämän kriteerin täyttävät Suur-Helsingin lisäksi Tampere, Turku ja Oulu), elämäntavat ovat melko yhteneväiset riippumatta siitä mikä kaupunki on kyseessä.


Mitä työntekomahdolisuuksiin tulee niin Turun ja Tamperen aseman yleensä tekee kinkkiseksi se, että niiden markkinat ovat samat kuin Helsingin. Se käy ilmi esim niin että useimilla isoilla firmoilla joilla on pääkonttori Helsingissä, ja sivukonttori Turussa ja/tai Mansessa, ei ole töitä tarjolla kaikille halukkaille manselaisille ja turkulaisille kotipaikkakunnillaan, vaan he joutuvat viettämään osan työviikostaan kuitenkin Helsingin konttorissa, koska asiakkaat ja kaverit joiden kanssa pitää palaveerata ovat täällä. Näin ainakin meidän firmassamme. Oulu on huomattavasti kaukaisempana itsenäisempi kaupunki, ja sen firmoilla on omat markkinansa. 

Mitä elämäntapoihin tulee niin turkulaiset ja helsinkiläiset ovat hyvin lähellä toisiaan, niitä yhdistää meri ja kansainvälisyys, kumpikin on toiminut vuorollaan pääkaupunkina ja ne ovat syntymästä asti olleet kaksikielisiä, osittain monikielisiäkin kaupunkeja, kun taas Oulussa ja Tampereella on vahvempi provinssihenki.  Tampere ja Oulu ovat huomattavasti teknologiapainotteisempia kaupunkeja kuin Turku, ja menestyneet ns uuden talouden alalla, kun taas Turulla on vahvuuksina/rasitteina humanistiset perinteet mutta menestynyt kaupassa ja merenkulussa. Helsinki on kuitenkin ainoa jolla on kaikki palikat kohdallaan, teknologia, humanismi, kansainvälisys, kauppa, taiteet jne, niin että oli koulutus mikä tahansa, niin aina töitä löytyy. 




> Voi olla että joissakin asioissa Helsingin mittakaava antaa aihetta erillisratkaisuihin. Metro olisi liian raskas ratkaisu vaikkapa Ouluun. Toisaalta voitaisiin ajatella että jos Helsingissä luovuttaisiin mammuttitaudista, jonka oireista yksi on nimenomaan vakuutella että Helsingin tarpeet ovat niin suuret että tarvitaan järeitä erillisratkaisuja, niin voitaisiin huomata että kaikki suuret kaupungit hoituisivat pitkälti samalla sabluunalla. Jos raideliikennettä rakennettaisiin pikaraitioteinä, sama periaate toimisi yhtälailla Helsingin seudulla kuin Tampereella, Turussa ja Oulussa. Ainoa ero olisi että Helsingin mittakaavalla pikaraitiotietä määrällisesti rakennettaisiin Helsingissä enemmän kuin muualla -- laadullisesti se sen sijaan olisi täsmälleen sama asia.


Voisitko tarkentaa mikä on se "mammuttitauti" jota Helsinki potee? Tarkoittaako siitä luopuminen myös että Helsinkiä pitää kutistaa? Onko Helsingin mammuttitauti erilainen/pahempi kuin Tukholman, Kööpenhaminan tai Oslon tai Tallinnan mammuttitaudit? Koskeeko se vain liikennettä vai myös muita kaupungin elementtejä, arkkitehtuuria???

Raideliikenneratkaisut Helsingissä ovat sellaiset kuin ne ovat johtuen siitä että 1960-luvulla kun päätös niistä tehtiin, ei ollut kovin paljon valinnanvaraa. Metro olisi voitu tehdä kevyempänä ratkaisuna raitiotiehen pohjautuvana kuten esim Stuttgartissa tehtiin, mutta silloinkin olisi jouduttu pistämään vähintään yhtä paljon paljon paukkuja likoon, ellei enemmänkin, koska raiteet olisi pitänyt keskustassa upottaa tunneleihin, raideleveys leventää, orvat vanhat raitiovaunut uusilla, ja ylipäänsä verkostoa laajentaa esikaupunkeihin, jonne niitä ei ollut lainkaan. Ja kaikki samaan aikaan kun autoilujärjestöt  ja auto- ja bussimyönteiset kansalaispiirit olisivat hiostaneet niskaan ja vaatineet noiden "turhien töiden" lopettamista. 

Tampereella ja Turulla on nyt näytön paikka toteuttaa omat unelmansa joukkoliikenteen suhteen, ilman Helsingin mammuttitautia ja muita historiallisia painolasteja. Raitioteiden teknologia on kehittynyt niin paljon 1960-luvusta asti, että samoihin ratkaisuihin kuin Helsinki ja maailman muut metrokaupungit tai  saksalaiset Stadtbahn-kaupungit ei tarvitse tyytyä, vaan mahdolisuuksien kirjo on monipuolisempi. Ei muuta kuin hihat heilumaan vaan, ja tsemppiä!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vastaus: sinä harrastat kepuilua, koska et käsitä...


Nyt on pakko kirjoittaa, että höpö höpö. Kaikille on varmasti käynyt selväksi, että vihaat Keskustapuoluetta ja ilmeisesti myös minua, kun jaksat jauhaa sitä joka asiassa. Kaikki ongelmat jouhtuvat selitystesi mukaan Keskustapuolueesta ja kaikki mitä kirjoitan on aina väärin. Et kykene vetoamaa asioihin, vaan vain siihen että Kepu sitä ja Kepu tätä. Et edes ymmärrä sen vertaa, että minä en ole Keskustapuolue eikä Keskustapuolue ole minä. Paljon on sinulla vielä oppimista siinä, että Suomi on sillä tavoin vapaa maa, että ihmisillä saa olla omia mielipiteitä ja he saavat jopa esittää niitä. Muutenhan Kepu-poliisi olisi tullut ja pannut sinut jo rautoihin ja suukapulaan.

Sinä itse et käsitä asioiden yhteyksiä etkä näytä ymmärtävän historiaa eli sitä, että asiat tapahtuvat jonain aikana ja aiemmin tapahtunut vaikuttaa siihen, mitä myöhemmin tapahtuu. Luuletko että ihailemasi metrokin syntyi yks-kaks kuin tyhjästä? Ei syntynyt, mutta eihän tietenkään vuosia ja vuosikymmeniä aiemmin tehdyillä valmisteluilla ollut mitään merkitystä.

Jos et kykene keskustelemaan asiasta ilman henkilökohtaisuuksia, älä enää häiritse asiallista keskustelua tällä foorumilla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kolonialismi kuoli jo viime vuosisadan keskivaiheilla. Mielestäni kuitenkin nykyinen globalisaatio on perusluonteeltaan ihan ok ilmiö, joka yleensä ottaen hyödyttää voimakkaampaan vaihdantaan osallistuvia.


Ei vaan ole globaalin kestävän kehityksen mukaista ajatella niin, että jossain osa maailman ihmisistä saa asua yltäkylläisyydessä ja mukavasti palveltuina kaupungeissa ja ne toiset pyörittävät ilman mukavuuksia ja palveluita maatalousyhteiskuntaa, joka tuottaa kaupunkilaisille ruoan.

Mitä hyvänsä järjestelmää ihmisten elämiseksi ehdottaakin, täytyy ymmärtää, että sen täytyy soveltua kaikkialle ja kaikille maapallon asukkaille. Ilmaston muutoksen torjunnan suuri ongelma on juuri siinä, että kehitysmaat katsovat oikeudekseen länsimaien elintason, jota tähän asti on ylläpidetty luonnonvaroja ja kehitysmaita ryöväämällä. Kehitysmaille ei käy selitykseksi, että ette voi voi elää leveästi kuten me elimme ja elämme teollisuusmaissa yhä, koska ilmasto ja luonnonvarat eivät sitä kestä. En tiedä, ajatellaanko kehitysmaissa, että tuleehan se ilmastokatastrofi omallekin kohdalle, mutta juhlitaan edes siihen asti.




> Jos kukaan ei pidä huolla sähköverkkoa ja pidä yllä sen tietotekniikkaa sähköä ei tule ja eläimet nääntyvät eläinsuojiin. Viljelijä siis tarvitsee sähköverkon ylläpitopalveluja...


Meillä taitaa olla eri käsitys siitä, mitä ovat palvelut. Tuotantovälineiden ylläpito ei ole palvelua, vaan osa tuotantoa. Minulla ei ole tässä viittausta palveluyhteiskunnan määrittelyyn, mutta se ei ole oleellista. Sillä välttämätön toiminta on minusta helppo erottaa toiminnasta, joka ei ole välttämätöntä: Ne asiat, joita ilman ihmiskunta on joskus tullut toimeen, eivät ole välttämättömiä.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

> Nyt on pakko kirjoittaa, että höpö höpö. Kaikille on varmasti käynyt selväksi, että vihaat Keskustapuoluetta ja ilmeisesti myös minua, kun jaksat jauhaa sitä joka asiassa. Kaikki ongelmat jouhtuvat selitystesi mukaan Keskustapuolueesta ja kaikki mitä kirjoitan on aina väärin. Et kykene vetoamaa asioihin, vaan vain siihen että Kepu sitä ja Kepu tätä. Et edes ymmärrä sen vertaa, että minä en ole Keskustapuolue eikä Keskustapuolue ole minä. Paljon on sinulla vielä oppimista siinä, että Suomi on sillä tavoin vapaa maa, että ihmisillä saa olla omia mielipiteitä ja he saavat jopa esittää niitä. Muutenhan Kepu-poliisi olisi tullut ja pannut sinut jo rautoihin ja suukapulaan.
> 
> Sinä itse et käsitä asioiden yhteyksiä etkä näytä ymmärtävän historiaa eli sitä, että asiat tapahtuvat jonain aikana ja aiemmin tapahtunut vaikuttaa siihen, mitä myöhemmin tapahtuu. Luuletko että ihailemasi metrokin syntyi yks-kaks kuin tyhjästä? Ei syntynyt, mutta eihän tietenkään vuosia ja vuosikymmeniä aiemmin tehdyillä valmisteluilla ollut mitään merkitystä.
> 
> Jos et kykene keskustelemaan asiasta ilman henkilökohtaisuuksia, älä enää häiritse asiallista keskustelua tällä foorumilla.
> 
> Antero



Ihan turha meuhkata, totesin yksinkertaisesti, että Tampereen on itse oltava aktiivinen, ja uskaltauduin siteeraamaan capo di capoa, Mattia. Poliitikot kuten sinä tai Matti, vastaavat sanomisistaan. Ei niiden siteeraaminen voi olla väärin, varsinkin kun yhteiskunnallinen keskustelu asiasta on valloillaan. En myöskään ole väittänyt kaikkien ongelmien johtuvan kepusta.
Eihän tästä kannata hermostua, varsinkaan kun henkilökohtaisuuksiin en sen enempää mennyt kuin sinäkään, joten turha tekeytyä marttyyriksi. Ja eiköhän ylläpito päätä siitä, kuka foorumilla toimii ja miten. Jäin myös kaipaamaan vastausta aiemmin esittämääni kysymykseen: missä olen sanonut, että valtion ei pitäisi rahoittaa muulla Suomessa joukkoliikennehankkeita.

p.s Ja mitä mainitsemaasi mielipiteenvapauteen tulee, sitähän me kaikki tässä käytämme.

----------


## Antero Alku

> He ovat toivottavasti ymmärtäneet kanssa, että sitten jos öljyn ja muun energian saanti hankaloituu, ei välttämättä enää polttoaineeseen autolla ajamiseen tai talonsa lämmittämiseen ole varaa, ja elintasosta joutuu tinkimään ehkä rajustikin. Mielestäni ei tarvita mitään poliittista ohjausta tukemaan niitä jotka asuvat maalla vaikka heidän työnsä on kaupungissa. Esim tilanteissa jolloin öljy kallistuu niin paljon että näillä ihmisillä ei ole enää varaa jatkaa tuota "uudisraivaajaharrastusta". Poliittisella ohjauksella pitää järjestää että niillä joilla on työ kaupungissa on myös asunto siellä.


En ehkä saanut ajatuksestasi aivan kiinni. Eli tarvitaanko mielestäsi poliittista ohjausta yhdyskuntarakenteen kehityksessä vai ei?

Minun mielestäni tarvitaan, koska markkinavoimat kuten autojen tai energian hinta eivät ohjauskeinoina toimi. Kumpikaan ei täytä markkinatalouden periaatetta siitä, että niiden käyttö maksaisi varmasti kaikki niistä aiheutuvat kustannukset.

Rakentamisessa yleensä ei voida välttää poliittista ohjausta ja antaa markkinavoimien hallita. Koska ei ole olemassa vapaasti toimivia maan markkinoita, koska maata on vain yksi kappale. Tietyssä paikassa olevan tontin hintaa ei voi kilpailuttaa, vaan on pakko luopua halutusta paikasta, jos ei hinta miellytä. Sen sijaan maan myyjä voi kyllä kilpailuttaa ostajat, sillä saman tontin haluajia voi olla rajattomasti.

Haja-asutuksen valitsevat tekevät ainakin valintahetkellä omasta mielestään hyvän päätöksen, koska he eivät joudu maksamaa kaikkia valinnastaan aiheutuvia kustannuksia. Poliittista ohjausta tarvitaan korjaamaan tämä väärän valinnan mahdollisuus. Myös sen vuoksi, että jos sitä ohjausta ei ole, julkinen valta tavallaan antaa luvan ja sitoutuu hoitamaan siitä aiheutuvat kulut. Tällaisen estämiseksi ei esimerkiksi anneta rakennsulupia maaperälle, jolla talot eivät pysy pystyssä tai joilla tulvavesi voi turmella talon. Epäilemättä sellaista maata saisi ostaa halvalla ja onnen onkijoita tulisi, ostaisi ja rakentaisi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun tähän yhdistetään se tosiasia, että valtio ei tue pk-seudun joukkoliikennettä mitenkään, se että Espoo antaa korottoman lainan tien rakentamiseen, joka olisi valtion vastuulla, se että Vantaa maksaa kehäradasta 34% ja...


Matinkylän metro, valtion tuki 200 M.
Marjarata, valtion tuki 374 M.
Yhteensä 574 M on aika iso tuki. Se on toinen juttu, että näin suuri tuki ei juurikaan muuta joukkoliikenteen asemaa, mutta tässähän on tehty kuten kunnat ovat itse halunneet. Mammuttitautia.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Meillä taitaa olla eri käsitys siitä, mitä ovat palvelut. Tuotantovälineiden ylläpito ei ole palvelua, vaan osa tuotantoa. Minulla ei ole tässä viittausta palveluyhteiskunnan määrittelyyn, mutta se ei ole oleellista. Sillä välttämätön toiminta on minusta helppo erottaa toiminnasta, joka ei ole välttämätöntä: Ne asiat, joita ilman ihmiskunta on joskus tullut toimeen, eivät ole välttämättömiä.


Määritelmäsi välttämättömälle palvelulle on huono.

Metsästäjä-keräilijä aikaan ihmiskunta tuli toimeen ilman maatalouttakin ja työkaluja. Joten tuolla määrittelyllä maatalouskaan ei ole välttämätöntä. 

Postiliikennettä, pankkeja ja rahaa ei toki tarvita onhan vaihtokaupallakin pärjätty iät ajat. Ja ilman muuta kunnolla eristetty asunto, vesijohto, vesivessa ja viemäröinti, keskuslämmitys ja sähkö ovat tuolla määritelmälläsi selkeitä ylellisyystuotteita. Niitä ei ole ollut Suomessa laajalti tarjolla kuin alle sata vuotta.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Kolonialismi kuoli jo viime vuosisadan keskivaiheilla. Mielestäni kuitenkin nykyinen globalisaatio on perusluonteeltaan ihan ok ilmiö, joka yleensä ottaen hyödyttää  voimakkaampaan vaihdantaan osallistuvia.
> 
> 
> Ei vaan ole globaalin kestävän kehityksen mukaista ajatella niin, että jossain osa maailman ihmisistä saa asua yltäkylläisyydessä ja mukavasti palveltuina kaupungeissa ja ne toiset pyörittävät ilman mukavuuksia ja palveluita maatalousyhteiskuntaa, joka tuottaa kaupunkilaisille ruoan.


Globalisaatio ja sen mukanaan tuoma kilpailu pitkässä juoksussa johtaa siihen, että köyhemmätkin maat pystyvät kilpailemaan. Maan kehittyminen alkaa yleensä matalan osaamisen bulkkituotannosta, josta sitten kehittyy vaativampaa osaamista. Voimakkaampi vaihdanta hyödyttää sekä kehittyneitä että kehittyviä maita.

Suurin osa nykyisistä kehittyvistä maista ottaa seurvaavan 50 vuoden aikana paikkansa maailmantaloudessa, vähän kuten Suomi 1890-luvulta alkaen ja Etelä-Korea 1950-luvulta alkaen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En ehkä saanut ajatuksestasi aivan kiinni. Eli tarvitaanko mielestäsi poliittista ohjausta yhdyskuntarakenteen kehityksessä vai ei?


Tarvitaan




> Haja-asutuksen valitsevat tekevät ainakin valintahetkellä omasta mielestään hyvän päätöksen, koska he eivät joudu maksamaa kaikkia valinnastaan aiheutuvia kustannuksia. Poliittista ohjausta tarvitaan korjaamaan tämä väärän valinnan mahdollisuus. Myös sen vuoksi, että jos sitä ohjausta ei ole, julkinen valta tavallaan antaa luvan ja sitoutuu hoitamaan siitä aiheutuvat kulut. Tällaisen estämiseksi ei esimerkiksi anneta rakennsulupia maaperälle, jolla talot eivät pysy pystyssä tai joilla tulvavesi voi turmella talon. Epäilemättä sellaista maata saisi ostaa halvalla ja onnen onkijoita tulisi, ostaisi ja rakentaisi.


Esimerkiksi noin. Tai estämään kaavoittamasta ideaparkkeja paikkoihin jonne ne eivät sovi. Mutta myös päinvastaisissa tilanteissa joissa maanomistaja joka ei ole sijoitusmielessä hankkiut maata vaan on kyseessä esim valtio tai sitä lähellä oleva instanssi, joka kieltäytyy myymästä maata esim likenteellisesti sopivalta paikalta kunnalle esim asuntojen rakentamiseen, niin kunnalla pitää olla mahdollisuus pakkolunastaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Mutta myös päinvastaisissa tilanteissa joissa maanomistaja joka ei ole sijoitusmielessä hankkiut maata vaan on kyseessä esim valtio tai sitä lähellä oleva instanssi, joka kieltäytyy myymästä maata esim likenteellisesti sopivalta paikalta kunnalle esim asuntojen rakentamiseen, niin kunnalla pitää olla mahdollisuus pakkolunastaa.


Nykyinen rakennuslaki antaa kunnille mahdollisuuden pakkolunastaa kaikki kaavoitettavat maat. 

Viime vuosina oikeastaan vain Järvenpää on käyttänyt ahkerasti lunastusta. Muut kunnat eivät jostain syystä lunasta kaavoitettavaa maata.

Esimerkiksi Vantaa maksoi reilusti Kivistön maista, kun se olisi voinut lunastaa koko kaavoittamattoman alueen raakamaan hinnalla.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En ihan täysin ymmärrä puhetta mammuttitaudista, sillä en käsitä mitä sillä tarkoitetaan. Onko mammuttitauti vain Helsingin ominaisuus vai löytyykö samaa tautia myös Turusta, jossa olisi suuri halu liittää useita naapurikuntia Turkuun.





> Voisitko tarkentaa mikä on se "mammuttitauti" jota Helsinki potee? Tarkoittaako siitä luopuminen myös että Helsinkiä pitää kutistaa? Onko Helsingin mammuttitauti erilainen/pahempi kuin Tukholman, Kööpenhaminan tai Oslon tai Tallinnan mammuttitaudit? Koskeeko se vain liikennettä vai myös muita kaupungin elementtejä, arkkitehtuuria???


Mammuttitauti tarkoittaa esimerkiksi sitä, että rakennetaan raskasta raideliikennettä silloinkin kun pikaraitiotie hoitaisi saman asian. Se miksi luonnehdin sitä nimenomaan mammuttitaudiksi johtuu siitä, että joku taho haluaa tuollaisen raskaan ratkaisun suurimmaksi osaksi statussymbolin ominaisuudessa. Puhtaan funktionaalisesti ajateltuna kevyempi ratkaisu tuottaisi samat hyödyt pienemmällä investoinnilla, mutta olisi vähemmän filmaattinen esitellä ulkomaisille vieraille. Rainer on oikeassa siinä, että tynkämetron siemen kylvettiin 60-luvulla, mutta on se kumma kun samoja virheitä pitää toistaa vuosikymmenestä toiseen. Länsimetron hinnalla olisi rakennettu aika paljon pikaraitiotietä. Enkä viitsi enää tässä yhteydessä puuttua uudestaan kehäradan mielettömyyteen.

Ei Helsinkiä tarvitse kutistaa vaan se saa olla ihan rauhassa sen kokoinen kuin on. Se koko ei vaan vielä edellytä yhtä raskaita ratkaisuja kuin oikeissa miljoonakaupungeissa (sellaisissa joissa on useita miljoonia asukkaita). Toisin sanoen sen sijaan että toimitaan raskasmetron skaalautuvuuden alarajoilla voitaisiin mieluummin toimia kevytraideliikenteen (pikaraitiotien) skaalautuvuuden ylärajoilla, koska se olisi paljon kustannustehokkaampaa ja aivan riittävä ratkaisu kapasiteetiltaan Helsinginkin oloihin.

Toki mammuttitautia voi esiintyä myös kiinteistöhankkeiden yhteydessä (rakennetaan esim. marmorista ja graniitista betonin ja tiilen sijaan sekä ylimitoitetaan neliöt ja/tai julkisivun näyttävyys), mutta en halua tässä yhteydessä puuttua siihen, kun keskustelu sitten kääntyisi väittelyksi arkkitehtuurin subjektiivisesta hyvyydestä.

Ongelma mammuttitaudissa on että kun suurimpaan kaupunkiin halutaan näitä erillisratkaisuja = monumentteja, niin muualle ei riitä kuin rippeitä. Jos rakennettaisiin raitioteitä, voitaisiin samaa teknistä ratkaisua soveltaa useammassa kaupungissa mistä saataisiin synergiaetuja. Tosin silloin olisi vaikea perustella juuri Helsingin erityisasemaa, joka tuntuu eräille olevan kovin sydäntä lähellä. Vaatimalla erillisratkaisuja pönkitetään mielikuvaa mahdollisimman korostetusta erityisasemasta.

Mielestäni mammuttitautia ei Suomessa käytännössä juuri esiinny muualla kuin Helsingissä, poislukien ehkä jotkut puhtaasti aluepoliittiset hankkeet kehitysalueilla (jollaisia en nyt osaa suoralta kädeltä tässä nimetä). Ei muualla yksinkertaisesti ole varaa sellaiseen. Puheet kuntaliitoksista eivät mielestäni ole mammuttitautia ellei niihin liity jotain käsittämättömän isoja ja tarpeettomia investointeja.




> Matinkylän metro, valtion tuki 200 M.
> Marjarata, valtion tuki 374 M.
> Yhteensä 574 M on aika iso tuki. Se on toinen juttu, että näin suuri tuki ei juurikaan muuta joukkoliikenteen asemaa, mutta tässähän on tehty kuten kunnat ovat itse halunneet. Mammuttitautia.


Juuri näin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mammuttitauti tarkoittaa esimerkiksi sitä, että rakennetaan raskasta raideliikennettä silloinkin kun pikaraitiotie hoitaisi saman asian. Se miksi luonnehdin sitä nimenomaan mammuttitaudiksi johtuu siitä, että joku taho haluaa tuollaisen raskaan ratkaisun suurimmaksi osaksi statussymbolin ominaisuudessa. Puhtaan funktionaalisesti ajateltuna kevyempi ratkaisu tuottaisi samat hyödyt pienemmällä investoinnilla, mutta olisi vähemmän filmaattinen esitellä ulkomaisille vieraille. Rainer on oikeassa siinä, että tynkämetron siemen kylvettiin 60-luvulla, mutta on se kumma kun samoja virheitä pitää toistaa vuosikymmenestä toiseen. Länsimetron hinnalla olisi rakennettu aika paljon pikaraitiotietä. Enkä viitsi enää tässä yhteydessä puuttua uudestaan kehäradan mielettömyyteen.


Helsingissä on Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupungeista vähiten metro- ja lähiliikennerautatielinjoja yhteenlaskettuna kilometressä mitattuna. Poislaskien ehkä Reykiavik, Vaduz, Luxemburg ja Tallinna. Mitä metron jatkorakentamiseen Helsingissä tulee, niin kuvittelisin että sen jälkeen kun yhtenäinen rannikkometro Kivenlahdesta Sipooseen on saatu valmiksi, uusia metro-osuuksia samalla vanhalla tekniikalla ei tulla rakentamaan enää. En usko että lentokenttämetroa tullaan koskaan rakentamaan koska kehärata hoitaa sen tehtävät, ja Viikin-Pasilan-Töölön-Kampin-Laajasalon-Santahaminan metrolinja voidaan toteuttaa raitiotiepohjaisena light-rail ratkaisuna.




> Toki mammuttitautia voi esiintyä myös kiinteistöhankkeiden yhteydessä (rakennetaan esim. marmorista ja graniitista betonin ja tiilen sijaan sekä ylimitoitetaan neliöt ja/tai julkisivun näyttävyys), mutta en halua tässä yhteydessä puuttua siihen, kun keskustelu sitten kääntyisi väittelyksi arkkitehtuurin subjektiivisesta hyvyydestä.


Minun mielestäni Helsingin arkitehtuurin suurimmat puutteet ovat se, että talot ovat kaikki tasakorkuisia, ja että korkeuden sijaan tavoitellaan leveyttä ja paksuutta. Tämä tapa on ollut vallitseva aina 1920-luvulta näihin päiviin asti. Se antaa itä-eurooppalaisen vaikutelman. Helsingin puolustukseksi täytyy sanoa katutila on inhimillisissä mittasuhteissa ts täällä ei ole 8-kaistaisia kilometrien pituisia viivansuoria valtakatuja tai jättimäisiä toreja. Lähiötkin ovat ihimillisen näköisiä, sen jälkeen kun puut ovat kasvaneet talojen harjakorkeuteen asti.




> Ongelma mammuttitaudissa on että kun suurimpaan kaupunkiin halutaan näitä erillisratkaisuja = monumentteja, niin muualle ei riitä kuin rippeitä. Jos rakennettaisiin raitioteitä, voitaisiin samaa teknistä ratkaisua soveltaa useammassa kaupungissa mistä saataisiin synergiaetuja. Tosin silloin olisi vaikea perustella juuri Helsingin erityisasemaa, joka tuntuu eräille olevan kovin sydäntä lähellä. Vaatimalla erillisratkaisuja pönkitetään mielikuvaa mahdollisimman korostetusta erityisasemasta.


Synergiaedut muiden kaupunkien kanssa, jos laajentaa/kehittää Helsingin raitioteitä, ei synny oikein mitenkään, koska Helsingin raitioteiden raideleveys on poikkeavan kapea. Helsinkiin joudutaan tilaamaan erikoisvalmisteista kalustoa. Sellaista on toki saatavilla mm entisen Jugoslavian alueelta, itäisestä Saksasta tai Sveitsistä, mutta jos Turku tai Tampere alkaisi rakentaa raitioteitä nyt, niin niiden kannattaisi ostaa eurooppalaista sarjatuotantokalustoa ja rakentaa radat 1435 mm raideleveydelle, tai 1524 jos halutaan säilyttää mahdollisuus kaluston käytölle rauteteillä, mikä on epätodennäköistä. 1435 ja 1524 välillä on niin pieni ero että kaluston perusrakenne on sama, mutta kun raideleveys on puoli metriä kapeampi kuten Helsingissä, kantavia rakenteita joudutaan muuttamaan oleellisesti, tai tinkimään joistakin ominaisuuksista.

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Synergiaedut muiden kaupunkien kanssa, jos laajentaa/kehittää Helsingin raitioteitä, ei synny oikein mitenkään, koska Helsingin raitioteiden raideleveys on poikkeavan kapea. Helsinkiin joudutaan tilaamaan erikoisvalmisteista kalustoa. Sellaista on toki saatavilla mm entisen Jugoslavian alueelta, itäisestä Saksasta tai Sveitsistä, mutta jos Turku tai Tampere alkaisi rakentaa raitioteitä nyt, niin niiden kannattaisi ostaa eurooppalaista sarjatuotantokalustoa ja rakentaa radat 1435 mm raideleveydelle, tai 1524 jos halutaan säilyttää mahdollisuus kaluston käytölle rauteteillä, mikä on epätodennäköistä. 1435 ja 1524 välillä on niin pieni ero että kaluston perusrakenne on sama, mutta kun raideleveys on puoli metriä kapeampi kuten Helsingissä, kantavia rakenteita joudutaan muuttamaan oleellisesti, tai tinkimään joistakin ominaisuuksista.


Raitiovaunukalustossa raideleveydellä ja kaluston ominaisuuksilla ei ole paljonkaan tekemistä keskenään. Metrin raideleveyteen voidaan nykytekniikalla rakentaa vaikka 3,2 m leveää kalustoa, jos niin halutaan.

1000 mm:n raideleveys on hyvin yleinen eikä mikään harvinaisuus. Toki 1000 mm:n kalusto on nykyään yleensä noin 2,4 m leveää, mutta esimerkiksi noin 2,7 m leveän kaluston rakentaminen ei ole erityisen suuri ongelma.

Noin 2,7 m leveä kalusto on hyvä katukelpoinen kompromissi, koska siinä mahtuu neljä kunnollista istumapaikkaa rinnan ja kunnollinen käytävä. Matkustusmukavuus paranee, kun voidaan käyttää leveämpiä istuimia. 

Variot ja kaupunkibussitkin on kalustettu niin ahtaasti, että niissä on sopivasti tilaa vain naisille ja lapsille. Aikuisille miehille talvi- ja syksyvaatteissa nykyinen istuinleveys ei riitä. Yksi syy Helsingin metron ja kaupunkijunien suosioon lieneekin hyvät istumatilat. Uusissa pikaratikkaratkaisuissa istumamukavuuteen pitääkin panostaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> 1000 mm:n raideleveys on hyvin yleinen eikä mikään harvinaisuus. Toki 1000 mm:n kalusto on nykyään yleensä noin 2,4 m leveää, mutta esimerkiksi noin 2,7 m leveän kaluston rakentaminen ei ole erityisen suuri ongelma.


Tarkoitin sitä että Turku ja Tampere eivät voittaisi mitään sillä että rakentaisi raitiotiensä samalle 1000 mm raideleveydelle kuin Helsingissä, vaan ostaa eurooppalaista sarjatuotantokamaa.

t.Rainer

----------


## Kolli

Jani sanoi:


> Ongelma mammuttitaudissa on että kun suurimpaan kaupunkiin halutaan näitä erillisratkaisuja = monumentteja, niin muualle ei riitä kuin rippeitä. Jos rakennettaisiin raitioteitä, voitaisiin samaa teknistä ratkaisua soveltaa useammassa kaupungissa mistä saataisiin synergiaetuja. Tosin silloin olisi vaikea perustella juuri Helsingin erityisasemaa, joka tuntuu eräille olevan kovin sydäntä lähellä. Vaatimalla erillisratkaisuja pönkitetään mielikuvaa mahdollisimman korostetusta erityisasemasta


Tätä kohtaa en aivan täysin ymmärrä. Helsingin kaupunki ylläpitää omat raitiotiensä 100%. Valtiolta ei heru minkäänlaista tukea pk-seudun, Turun tai Tampereen kunnalliselle joukkoliikenteelle. Helsingissä on ollut raitiotie jo yli sata vuotta, Tampereella ja Turulla on täysi mahdollisuus ottaa siitä mallia. Tietysti asia voidaan käsittää niinkin, että jos Helsinki rakentaisi ratikkarataa, se joutuisi maksamaan sen yksin ja ilmeisesti valtio sitten maksaisi ratikkaradan Turkuun ja Tampereelle?

Kyse on ehkä enemmänkin siitä, että todellista halua joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseksi ei välttämättä ole esimerkiksi Tampereella. Kuten sanottu, se mitä olen lukenut asiasta, vaikka kyseessä onkin rajallinen määrä tietoa, viittaa siihen, että Tampere ei kovin nopeasti ratikoita lähde rakentelemaan. Käytössäni ei ole Aamulehden 15.9 numeroa, jossa pormestari Nieminen asiasta mainitsi. Edelleenkin peräänkuulutan selkeää kannanottoa Tampereen kaupungilta sekä ympäristökunnilta. Jos sellaista ei tule, hankkeelta menee uskottavuus ja on mielestäni turha huutaa enää valtiota apuun.

Mitä tulee tähän iänikuiseen Helsinki-keskusteluun, olen todella sitä mieltä, että Helsingillä on erityisasema, siinä missä vaikkapa Lapillakin. On ollut välttämätöntä rakentaa myös junaratoja, joiden hyödyllisyydesta ja tarpeellisuudesta itse olen vakuuttunut. Vaikka kehärata nyt rajattaisiin ulkopuolelle, tarvitaan silti lisää junarataa, kuten esimerkiksi Klaukkalan rata tai Espoon kaupunkirata tai vaikkapa Pisara. Helsingin liikenne ei suju ilman raskasta raideliikennettä ja on valtion velvollisuus rakentaa ratoja myös pk-seudulle, jossa muuten tehdään 80% Suomen junamatkoista vuosittain.

En käsitä miten vaikkapa Tampereen ratikkahanketta edistäisi se, että pk-seudulla jätettäisiin rakentamatta esim. Espoon kaupunkirata tai pisara. Vaikka nyt tehtäisiin teoreettinen päätös, että Helsingissä rakennetaan vain ja ainoastaan ratikkarataa, ei se muuttaisi tilannetta mitenkään, Helsingissä olisi edelleen seutuineen yli miljoona asukasta ja se vaatisi erityisiä toimenpiteitä.

Edelleen kysyn: mikä tai kuka estää Tampereen seudun kuntia tekemästä _ehdollisen päätöksen_ (hyväksytään, jos valtio tukee esim. 30%) aiemmin kuvaamallani tavalla? Toisekseen olisi kiva kuulla muilta kirjoittajilta, kuinka tärkeäksi he kokevat esim. Tampereen seudun oman aktiivisuuden ja halun olla mukana hankkeessa.

----------


## kouvo

> Helsingissä on Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupungeista vähiten metro- ja lähiliikennerautatielinjoja yhteenlaskettuna kilometressä mitattuna. Poislaskien ehkä Reykiavik, Vaduz, Luxemburg ja Tallinna.


Johtuen suurelta osalta siitä, että helsinki on asukasmäärältään aika väsynyt käpykylä verrattuna sitä muihin Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupunkeihin. Lisäksi kun täällä yritetään raideliikennettä kehittää metroratkaisun pohjalta, joka helsingin kokoisessa pitäjässä on suunnilleen yhtä hyödyllinen kuin norsu porsliinikaupassa, niin panostukset lähiliikennerautateihin jäävät pakostakin pieniksi.

----------


## petteri

> Johtuen suurelta osalta siitä, että helsinki on asukasmäärältään aika väsynyt käpykylä verrattuna sitä muihin Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupunkeihin. Lisäksi kun täällä yritetään raideliikennettä kehittää metroratkaisun pohjalta, joka helsingin kokoisessa pitäjässä on suunnilleen yhtä hyödyllinen kuin norsu porsliinikaupassa, niin panostukset lähiliikennerautateihin jäävät pakostakin pieniksi.


Helsinki asukasluvultaan eurooppalainen suuri kaupunki (seudulla 1,25M asukasta, 58. suurin kaupunkiseutu Euroopassa). Asukasluvultaan suunnilleen samankokoisia vertailukaupunkeja ovat esimerkiksi Nurnberg ja Praha.

Esimerkiksi Nurnbergin(seudulla 1,2 M asukasta) raideliikenneverkko, jonka muodostavat U-bahn (suomessa metro), S-bahn (vastaa suomalaista kaupunkiratojen lähiliikennettä eli A-, E-, M-, I- ja K- junia), R-bahn(suomessa R-, H-, Z-, S- junat) ja ratikkalinjasto on jonkin verran Helsinkiä laajempi. Nurnbergin ratkaisu muistuttaa varsin paljon Helsinkiä U-bahneineen, S-bahneineen  ja ratikoineen, mutta on vaan kattavampi.

Ydinalueen linjakartta: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._nuernberg.png

R-bahn kartta http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Liniennetz.svg

Helsingissä hankala maantiede (vain noin 30-35 % rautatieasemalta piirretystä 10 km ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista maa-aluetta) aiheuttaa efektin, jonka johdosta Helsingissä joudutaan rakentamaan raskaampia järjestelmiä kuin helpomman maantieteen kaupungeissa.

Kun ottaa maantieteen huomioon sopivia vertailukohtina Helsingille käyttää myös noin 2 miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupunkejä kuten esimerkiksi Stuttgart, Munchen ja Wien.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Johtuen suurelta osalta siitä, että helsinki on asukasmäärältään aika väsynyt käpykylä verrattuna sitä muihin Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupunkeihin. Lisäksi kun täällä yritetään raideliikennettä kehittää metroratkaisun pohjalta, joka helsingin kokoisessa pitäjässä on suunnilleen yhtä hyödyllinen kuin norsu porsliinikaupassa, niin panostukset lähiliikennerautateihin jäävät pakostakin pieniksi.


Syyt ovat lähinnä Helsingin myöhäisessä kehityshistoriassa. Helsinki oli vielä 2. maailmansodan päättyessä vaivainen 300000 asukkaan kaupunki, ja kaupungista ulos johti vain 2 rautatietä, eikä niistä kumpikaan rannikkoa myöten länteen eikä itään.  Helsinki alkoi kasvaa voimakkaasti vasta 1950-60-luvulla, ja silloin piti keksiä ratkaisu jolla yhdistetään ahtaaseen keskustaan länsi- ja itäsuunnan kasvualueet. Tavallista rautateitä rakentamalla ei ollut mahdollisuutta siihen koska päärautatieasema ja sen koko ratapiha oli säkkiasema josta raiteet johtivat vain pohjoiseen. Tarinan jatkon tietää jokainen.

Toinen juttu on se, että me kehäkolmosen sisäpuolella asuvat emme halua että Helsinki olisi hamaan tappiin asti mikään väsynyt käpykylä, vaan kyllä kaupungin on annettava kasvaa muiden taloudellisen aktiviteettien mukana. Ja kyllä se on niin että Helsingin olotila heijastuu myös muualle Suomeen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> Helsinki asukasluvultaan eurooppalainen suuri kaupunki (seudulla 1,25M asukasta, 58. suurin kaupunkiseutu Euroopassa). Asukasluvultaan suunnilleen samankokoisia vertailukaupunkeja ovat esimerkiksi Nurnberg ja Praha.


Mielestäni Nurnberg ei kuitenkaan kuulu Rainerin esille ottamiin Euroopan pää- tai ykköskaupunkeihin. Kuitenkin, mikäli tulkitsin viestisi oiken, niin pidät Nurnbergin ratkaisua onnistuneena. Näin saattaa ollakkin, itse en asiaa sen paremmin tunne. helsingissä lähiraideliikenteen järkevää kehittämistä on kuitenkin merkittävässä määrin haitannut metro, eikä välttämättä niin että nykyinen tynkä olisi suuri ongelma, vaan se että järjettömät laajentamissuunnitelmat plokkaavat huomattavasti mielekkäämpiä hankkeita. 




> Helsingissä hankala maantiede (vain noin 30-35 % rautatieasemalta piirretystä 10 km ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista maa-aluetta) aiheuttaa efektin, jonka johdosta Helsingissä joudutaan rakentamaan raskaampia järjestelmiä kuin helpomman maantieteen kaupungeissa.
> 
> Kun ottaa maantieteen huomioon sopivia vertailukohtina Helsingille käyttää myös noin 2 miljoonan asukkaan ympyräkaupunkejä kuten esimerkiksi Stuttgart, Munchen ja Wien.


helsinki ei ole maailman, eikä edes euroopan ainoa kaupunki, joka on rakennettu rannikolle.

----------


## kouvo

> Syyt ovat lähinnä Helsingin myöhäisessä kehityshistoriassa. Helsinki oli vielä 2. maailmansodan päättyessä vaivainen 300000 asukkaan kaupunki, ja kaupungista ulos johti vain 2 rautatietä, eikä niistä kumpikaan rannikkoa myöten länteen eikä itään.


Vantaankosken pätkää lukuunottamatta tilanne kaupungista ulosjohtavien rautateiden osalta on kutakuinkin samanlainen nykyäänkin.

----------


## Kolli

Miten metro on haitannut liikennehankkeitten kehittämistä?
Ei käsittääkseni mitenkään, kun ajattelee vaikka kaupunkiratahankkeita.
Helsingissä on viimemmäksi rakennettu metroa 1998.

----------


## petteri

> Alunperin kirjoittanut petteri
> 
> 
> Helsingissä hankala maantiede (vain noin 30-35 % rautatieasemalta piirretystä 10 km ympyrästä on rakennuskelpoista maa-aluetta) aiheuttaa efektin, jonka johdosta Helsingissä joudutaan rakentamaan raskaampia järjestelmiä kuin helpomman maantieteen kaupungeissa.
> 
> 
> helsinki ei ole maailman, eikä edes euroopan ainoa kaupunki, joka on rakennettu rannikolle.


Helsingin keskusta on rakennettu rannikolle niemille ja saarille. Tuollainen paikka kaupungille ei ole hirveän tyypillinen. Voimakkaan repaleinen rannikkomuoto on tyypillinen lähinnä jääkaudella mannerjään peitossa olleella alueella. Helsinki ei sijaitse vain rannikolla, vaan on lisäksi merenlahtien repimä. 

Euroopassa suuret kaupungit yleensä rakennettu jokien varrelle tai suiston päähän "aallonmurtajan suojaan". Molemmissa tilanteissa joki tai meri vievät huomattavasti pienemmän ydinalueen kuin Helsingissä.

Minulle tulee nopeasti Euroopasta mieleen yksi saarille rakennettu kohtuullisen samankokoinen kaupunki, Tukholma. Mutta varmaan muitakin suunnilleen Helsingin kokoluokan niemi-saari kaupunkeja Euroopasta löytyy.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vantaankosken pätkää lukuunottamatta tilanne kaupungista ulosjohtavien rautateiden osalta on kutakuinkin samanlainen nykyäänkin.


Vantaankosken rata oli alunperin suunniteltu metroksi, joten siltä osin on joustettu metrosuunnitelmista. Länsi-itä -suuntaista metroa taas ei olisi mitenkään voitu rakentaa rautatieksi. Muut Helsingin seudun toteutetut ja suunnitellut rautatiehankket Marjaa ja Pisara lukunottamatta on  suunniteltu vain kaukoliikennettä tai tavaraliikennettä ajatellen, mikä sinänsä on vahinko. Yhteistyö kaupunkien ja valtion välillä näissä rata-asioissa on aika ponnetonta, etten sanoisi.

Ai mitä muita rautateitä on sitten suunniteltu/toteutettu näiden kahden pääradan, Vantaankosken radan ja metron lisäksi?

1) ELSA - vain kaukoliikennettä varten. Mahdolllisesti myös taajamajunia Histaan ja Lohjalle. Ei toteutettu vielä.
2) Rata Huopalahdesta Vihtiin. Suunniteltiin 1950-luvulla kiertämään Porkkalan vuokra-alue. Pääosin vain kaukoliikennettä varten. Suunnitelma haudattiin vanhentuneena
3) Vuosaaren satamarata - kaivettiin koko matkaltaan tunneliin Vantaan kaupungin vaatimuksesta, ja mahdollisuudet liikennöidä sillä joskus matkustajajunilla estyivät
4) HELI - vain kaukoliikennettä ja taajamajunaliikennettä Porvooseen. Ei toteutettu vielä
5) Helsingin vanhat satama- ja teollisuusradat. Rakennettu vaiheittain 1800-luvulta 1960-luvulle. Ratoja on siellä täällä jotka erkanevat Pasilasta/Oulunkylästä eri suuntiin. Eivät kulje varsinaisten asuinalueiden kautta ja ovat 1-raiteisia ja sähköistämättömiä kaikki. Suurin osa tullaan purkamaan pois. Henkilöliikennettä on ollut 1950-luvulle asti työläisjunien muodossa Vallilan asemalle. Ratapenkereitä voidaan hyödyntää raitioteitä tai kevyttä liikennettä varten.
6) Kapearaiteisia metsä-, turve- ja teollisuusrata eri puolella pk-seutua, pääosin 1800-1900-lukujen taitteesta. Viimeiset purettu pois 1950-luvulla. Henkilöliikenne niissä on ollut lähinnä työntekijöiden kuljetusta tavaravaunuissa.
7) Malmin hautausmaan ja kaatopaikan radat. Käytössä 1800-luvulta 1950-luvulle asti. Hautajaisvieraat saivat matkustaa ruumisjunalla Vallilasta Malmin hautausmaalle.
8) Tikkurilan-Hakkilan teollisuusrata. Käytössä yhä tavaraliikenteelle. Tulevaisuudesta ei tietoa. Henkilöliikennettä ajatellen linjaus hyödytön.
9) Ilmalan varikon radat. 1970-luvulta. Käytössä yhä, ei henkilöliikennettä. Voitaisiin periaatteessa hyödyntää henkilöliikenteelle jatkamalla Metsälän vierestä menevää rataa Huopalahteen, jolloin syntyisi yhdysrata pää- ja rantaradan välille.
10) Rautatietunneli Helsingistä Tallinnaan. Kauko- ja tavaraliikennettä varten. Ei toteutettu vielä.

Jos jollakin tiedossa muita ratoja pk-seudulla niin saa jatkaa listaa

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miten metro on haitannut liikennehankkeitten kehittämistä?


Siten, että lähes joka suuntaan on ollut jokin metrosuunnitelma, joka on ollut verukkeena muiden joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimien tekemättä jättämiselle.

Esimerkkejä:
Lauttasaari, Viikki ja Malmi eli Viira, Laajasalo, Jokeri, Ykkösen jatko, Jätkäsaari, 4:n ja 10:n jatkot/haarat, uusi 9, Etelä-Espoo, Pisara, päärata lentokentälle.

Ei ole mitenkään vahingoksi, että on olemassa suunnitelmia ja visioita metroverkosta. Mutta suunnitelmat eivät saa olla esteenä muille joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimille. Etenkin kun jopa suunnittelijat itse myöntävät, että jokin laajennus ei ole ajankohtainen kuin 50 vuoden kulutta. Eli sinä aikana ei sitten tarvitse tehdä mitään.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tarkoitin sitä että Turku ja Tampere eivät voittaisi mitään sillä että rakentaisi raitiotiensä samalle 1000 mm raideleveydelle kuin Helsingissä, vaan ostaa eurooppalaista sarjatuotantokamaa.


Kyse ei ole siitä, että Tampereen ja Turun ratikat pitäisi rakentaa Helsingin museoratikoiden normien mukaisiksi vaan että Helsingissä olisi metron laajennusten sijaan kannattanut rakentaa nykyaikaisten normien mukainen pikaraitiotie ihan sillä raidevälillä mikä kokonaistarkastelun perusteella osoittautuu parhaaksi. En ota kantaa mikä sen tulisi olla, argumentteja on puoleen ja toiseen.

Jos näin olisi tehty, olisi samoja suunnitteluperiaatteita voitu käyttää kaikissa kaupungeissa (ja alan osaaminen Suomessa olisi samalla kehittynyt) ja saatu mm. synergiahyötyjä yhteisistä kalustotilauksista.




> Tätä kohtaa en aivan täysin ymmärrä. Helsingin kaupunki ylläpitää omat raitiotiensä 100%. Valtiolta ei heru minkäänlaista tukea pk-seudun, Turun tai Tampereen kunnalliselle joukkoliikenteelle. Helsingissä on ollut raitiotie jo yli sata vuotta, Tampereella ja Turulla on täysi mahdollisuus ottaa siitä mallia. Tietysti asia voidaan käsittää niinkin, että jos Helsinki rakentaisi ratikkarataa, se joutuisi maksamaan sen yksin ja ilmeisesti valtio sitten maksaisi ratikkaradan Turkuun ja Tampereelle?


En puhunut Helsingin nykyisistä raitioteistä vaan modernista pikaraitiotiestä. Kriteerien pitäisi olla yhtenevät kaikille suurille kaupunkiseudulle. Eli joko kaikki rakentavat ratansa itse tai sitten valtio osallistuu kaikkien investointeihin samalla osuudella. Miksi Helsingin pitäisi olla sellainen erityistapaus, että siellä rahoitusosuuden pitäisi olla suurempi? Missään vaiheessa en vaatinut että Tampereelle ja Turkuun pitäisi saada valtion rahaa samalla kun Helsingiltä sitä pitäisi ottaa pois.




> Mitä tulee tähän iänikuiseen Helsinki-keskusteluun, olen todella sitä mieltä, että Helsingillä on erityisasema, siinä missä vaikkapa Lapillakin. On ollut välttämätöntä rakentaa myös junaratoja [...]


Erityisasema tarkoittaa, että jotain tehdään erityisistä syistä vaikka ei olisikaan objektiivisia perusteita tehdä niin. Jos on objektiiviset perusteet (esim. Helsingin liikenteelliset tarpeet oikeasti vaativat esitetyt ratkaisut), niin sittenhän ei tarvita erityisasemaa vaan asiat tulevat hoidetuiksi normaalissa järjestyksessä. Sanotko että Helsingin hankkeet eivät olisi muuten perusteltuja, mutta että ne tarvitaan erityisistä syistä? Mistä syistä?




> En käsitä miten vaikkapa Tampereen ratikkahanketta edistäisi se, että pk-seudulla jätettäisiin rakentamatta esim. Espoon kaupunkirata tai pisara. Vaikka nyt tehtäisiin teoreettinen päätös, että Helsingissä rakennetaan vain ja ainoastaan ratikkarataa, ei se muuttaisi tilannetta mitenkään, Helsingissä olisi edelleen seutuineen yli miljoona asukasta ja se vaatisi erityisiä toimenpiteitä.


Vaikka jätettäisiin Tampere ja Turku tarkastelun ulkopuolelle, ja tarkasteltaisiin vain Helsingin seutua, pikaraitiotie sopisi seudun liikennetarpeiden hoitamiseen paremmin kuin metron massiiviset laajennushankkeet, jotka eivät rahoitussyistä toteudu kovin nopeasti jos koskaan. Esimerkiksi länsimetron hinnalla olisi rakentanut huomattavasti laajemman pikaraitiotieverkoston (esim. TramWest), joka tavoittaisi seudun asukkaat radikaalisti paremmin. Pikaraitiotien matkustajakapasiteetti ei edes juuri jää jälkeen metrosta.




> Miten metro on haitannut liikennehankkeitten kehittämistä?
> Ei käsittääkseni mitenkään, kun ajattelee vaikka kaupunkiratahankkeita.
> Helsingissä on viimemmäksi rakennettu metroa 1998.


Helsingin seudulla siten, että metron laajennuksia suunnitellaan mutta toteutus jää puolitiehen, kun niin isoa rahoitusta ei ikinä saada kasaan järkevässä ajassa. Jos metrokonseptin laajennuksista olisi luovuttu ja rakennettu sen sijaan pikaraitioteitä, niitä oltaisiin saatu paljon enemmän, mistä seurauksena seudun raideliikenneverkko olisi tiheämpi. Käytännössä huomattavasti suuremmalla joukolla ihmisiä olisi raideliikenteen pysäkki kävelymatkan päässä kotoa ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus olisi paljon suurempi kuin nyt on.

Tampereella ja Turussa siten, että kun länsimetro- ja kehärata-hankkeet ovat niin massiivisia, ei rahaa riitä samassa määrin suunniteltuihin pikaraitioteihin muualla. Vaikka päätöksiä ei ole vielä tehtykään, tämä vaikuttaa psykologisesti niin, ettei helposti lähdetä edes kepillä koputtamaan jäätä, kun tiedetään ettei rahoitusta kuitenkaan löytyisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä kuvastaa, miten Tallinnan tunneli on ymmärretty täysin väärin. Tallinnan tunnelin potentiaali ei ole yöjunapari Berliiniin ja pari tavarajunaparia, vaan 7.000.000 vuosittaista laivamatkaa Suomenlahden poikki. Ja kun matka H:gin ja Tallinnan välillä kestää tunnin, potentiaalinen matkamäärä on vielä suurempi.


Aivan näin, tosin haluaisin kuitenkin alleviivata hieman kaukoliikenteenkin roolia, jottei kenellekään tule mieleen jättää sitä huomiotta kun tunnelin vaatimuksia speksataan. Muuten tunnelistakin voi tulla joku uusi paikallisliikenteen kehärata.

Näkisin samoin että matkustajavolyymi olisi samaa luokkaa kuin nykyiset laivamatkat, tai todennäköisesti vielä paljon enemmän kun yhteys olisi kätevämpi ja nopeampi. Matkustajista osa kertyisi Helsingin ja Tallinnan lähiseuduilta ja käyttäisi tunnelia pendelöintiin. Koska tämä olisi päivittäistä, siitä syntyisi nopeasti suuri volyymi. Osa olisi kaukomatkustajia Suomen ja Viron sisältä toisen maan pääkaupunkiin tai eteenpäin. Ja sitten olisi vielä tämä volyyminä pienempi, mutta tulevaisuudessa strategisesti tärkeä pitkän matkan kaukojunaliikenne esim. Rovaniemi-Berliini, samoin kuin tavaraliikenne.

Tallinnan-tunnelin tulisi palvella kaikkia näitä tarpeita ja olla mitoitettu niiden mukaisesti, mutta tunnelin business casen kannalta on tärkää  hahmottaa, että valtaosa matkustajista olisi pendelöijiä ja se näin vastaisi jo nykyään olemassa olevaan kysyntään, ei pelkkään pilvilinnojen maalailuun.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Siten, että lähes joka suuntaan on ollut jokin metrosuunnitelma, joka on ollut verukkeena muiden joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimien tekemättä jättämiselle.
> 
> Esimerkkejä:
> Lauttasaari, Viikki ja Malmi eli Viira, Laajasalo, Jokeri, Ykkösen jatko, Jätkäsaari, 4:n ja 10:n jatkot/haarat, uusi 9, Etelä-Espoo, Pisara, päärata lentokentälle.
> 
> Ei ole mitenkään vahingoksi, että on olemassa suunnitelmia ja visioita metroverkosta. Mutta suunnitelmat eivät saa olla esteenä muille joukkoliikenteen kehittämistoimille. Etenkin kun jopa suunnittelijat itse myöntävät, että jokin laajennus ei ole ajankohtainen kuin 50 vuoden kulutta. Eli sinä aikana ei sitten tarvitse tehdä mitään.


Metrosuunnitelmat ovat eläneet ja osalle noista kohteista joita luettelet on metron uhka poistunut jo vuosikymmeniä sitten, osa ei ole koskaan ollut kilpailevia minkään metrosuunnitelman kanssa.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En puhunut Helsingin nykyisistä raitioteistä vaan modernista pikaraitiotiestä. Kriteerien pitäisi olla yhtenevät kaikille suurille kaupunkiseudulle. Eli joko kaikki rakentavat ratansa itse tai sitten valtio osallistuu kaikkien investointeihin samalla osuudella. Miksi Helsingin pitäisi olla sellainen erityistapaus, että siellä rahoitusosuuden pitäisi olla suurempi? Missään vaiheessa en vaatinut että Tampereelle ja Turkuun pitäisi saada valtion rahaa samalla kun Helsingiltä sitä pitäisi ottaa pois.


Raide-Jokeri tulee olemaan sellainen hanke josta tullaan saamaan niitä synergiaetuja joita kaipaat. Se aloitetaan puhtalta pöydältä ilman nykyisten raitioteiden rasitteita. 




> Helsingin seudulla siten, että metron laajennuksia suunnitellaan mutta toteutus jää puolitiehen, kun niin isoa rahoitusta ei ikinä saada kasaan järkevässä ajassa. Jos metrokonseptin laajennuksista olisi luovuttu ja rakennettu sen sijaan pikaraitioteitä, niitä oltaisiin saatu paljon enemmän, mistä seurauksena seudun raideliikenneverkko olisi tiheämpi. Käytännössä huomattavasti suuremmalla joukolla ihmisiä olisi raideliikenteen pysäkki kävelymatkan päässä kotoa ja joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus olisi paljon suurempi kuin nyt on.


Mun käsitykseni on, että miksi Helsingin seudulla ei olla rohkeasti ryhdytty vetämään vanhoihin lähiöihin raitiotietä ei johdu vain rahasta vaan kaavoituksen keskeneräisyydestä ja se taas johtuu osittain kansalaisvastustuksesta eli NIMBY:stä, päättäjien näköalattomuudesta, ja siitä että monet kohteet joihin raitiotie sopisi, ovat väärällä paikalla tai liian kaukana. Jotta se raitiovaunu saataisin sinne sen pitäis jotenkin lentää Helsingistä sinne. Laajasalo ja Jokeri tulevat olemaan hankkeita joissa raitiotien on pystyttävä näyttämään mihin se pystyy.




> Tampereella ja Turussa siten, että kun länsimetro- ja kehärata-hankkeet ovat niin massiivisia, ei rahaa riitä samassa määrin suunniteltuihin pikaraitioteihin muualla. Vaikka päätöksiä ei ole vielä tehtykään, tämä vaikuttaa psykologisesti niin, ettei helposti lähdetä edes kepillä koputtamaan jäätä, kun tiedetään ettei rahoitusta kuitenkaan löytyisi.


Tampereella ja Turulla on se etu että kummastakin lähtee rautateitä 4 suuntaan, ja lisäksi joukko teollisuus ja satamaratoja. Niiden avulla voisi toteuttaa seudullinen paikallisjunaliikenne tai jopa duoraitiotieliikenne ilman suuria kustannuksia, mutta esteenä on valtio ja VR, jolla on monopoli. Jos se saataisiin purettua ensin niin silloin moni solmu aukeaisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Raide-Jokeri tulee olemaan sellainen hanke josta tullaan saamaan niitä synergiaetuja joita kaipaat. Se aloitetaan puhtalta pöydältä ilman nykyisten raitioteiden rasitteita.


Totta, mutta hidasta on ollut senkin kanssa. Periaatteessa tuollaisen modernin pikaraitiotien rakentaisi murto-osassa siitä ajasta, joka nyt on jo käytetty jossitteluun tuleeko se vai eikö tule.




> [...] monet kohteet joihin raitiotie sopisi, ovat väärällä paikalla tai liian kaukana. Jotta se raitiovaunu saataisin sinne sen pitäis jotenkin lentää Helsingistä sinne. Laajasalo ja Jokeri tulevat olemaan hankkeita joissa raitiotien on pystyttävä näyttämään mihin se pystyy.


Kuten tällä foorumilla on monesti kirjoitettu, pikaraitiotie on tyypillisesti (=siis kannattaa sellaiseksi tehdä, kun asiat tehdään hyvin) huomattavasti nykyistä Helsingin ratikkaa nopeampi, metron nopeusluokkaa. Jos joku paikka on riittävän lähellä metrolle, niin sitten se on riittävän lähellä pikaraitiotiellekin.




> Tampereella ja Turulla on se etu että kummastakin lähtee rautateitä 4 suuntaan, ja lisäksi joukko teollisuus ja satamaratoja. Niiden avulla voisi toteuttaa seudullinen paikallisjunaliikenne tai jopa duoraitiotieliikenne ilman suuria kustannuksia, mutta esteenä on valtio ja VR, jolla on monopoli. Jos se saataisiin purettua ensin niin silloin moni solmu aukeaisi.


Totta, tämä on yksi ongelma.

On tosin muitakin: Tampereella tutkittiin pitkään duo-tyyppistä pikaraitiotietä, mutta paikallispoliitikot ja Aamulehti populismissaan mustamaalasivat sen hyperkalliiksi, yliraskaaksi tappovälineeksi kaduilla, ja pelottelivat vielä tunnelin vaarallisuudella. Sen koomin tästä konseptista ei ole juuri uskallettu puhua, vaikka asiallisesti ottaen se olisi kenties järkevin ratkaisu. Tase 2025 -työssä on erotettu toisistaan lähijunaliikenne ja nk. katuraitiotie, mikä ei käytännössä ole mitään muuta kuin ei-duo-tyyppinen pikaraitiotie (ilman tunnelia), jota ei voi kutsua pikaraitiotieksi kun se muistuttaisi liikaa tuosta aikaisemmasta duo-konseptista, jonka liian moni poliitikko ehti haukkua lyttyyn voidakseen ikinä perua sanojaan.

Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että parhaiten näitä kaupunkeja palvelisi omalla väylällään ajava kevytrakenteinen pikaraitiotie riittävän tiheällä pysäkkivälillä, ei niinkään raskas paikallisjunaliikenne. Seudullisesti paikallisjunaliikenteellä voi olla kyllä merkitystä, esim. Nokialta, Lempäälästä, Toijalasta ja kenties Orivedeltä (jos konsepti laajennettaisiin siihenkin suuntaan) voisi käydä junalla helposti Tampereella töissä tai asioilla. Mutta todelliset liikennevolyymit olisivat bussiliikenteen osittain korvaavassa pikaraitiotiessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On tosin muitakin: Tampereella tutkittiin pitkään duo-tyyppistä pikaraitiotietä, mutta paikallispoliitikot ja Aamulehti populismissaan mustamaalasivat sen hyperkalliiksi, yliraskaaksi tappovälineeksi kaduilla, ja pelottelivat vielä tunnelin vaarallisuudella. Sen koomin tästä konseptista ei ole juuri uskallettu puhua, vaikka asiallisesti ottaen se olisi kenties järkevin ratkaisu. Tase 2025 -työssä on erotettu toisistaan lähijunaliikenne ja nk. katuraitiotie, mikä ei käytännössä ole mitään muuta kuin ei-duo-tyyppinen pikaraitiotie (ilman tunnelia), jota ei voi kutsua pikaraitiotieksi kun se muistuttaisi liikaa tuosta aikaisemmasta duo-konseptista, jonka liian moni poliitikko ehti haukkua lyttyyn voidakseen ikinä perua sanojaan.


Teidän kannattaa vain vaihtaa politikot. Tänä syksynä siihen on mahdollisuus. Jos Aamulehti on haukkunut lyttyyn, niin onko mikään muu lehti Tampereella sitten kehunut tai yrittänyt puffata raitiotie-/raideliikennehankkeita? 

Tilanne teillä muistuttaa Helsinkiä 1970-luvulla. Siihen aikaan kaikki porvarilliset, ja riippumattomat lehdet haukkuivat enemmän tai vähemmän lyttyyn sekä metron, seutulipun, ELSA-, HELI-, Pisara ja lentokenttäratahankkeet, kävelykatuhankkeet,  rautatieaseman katokset, uudet raitiotieehdotukset jne. Metron tilalle jopa ehdotettiin busseja metrotunneleihin, mutta kukaan ei ehdottanut raitiotien kehittämistä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Kolli

> En puhunut Helsingin nykyisistä raitioteistä vaan modernista pikaraitiotiestä. Kriteerien pitäisi olla yhtenevät kaikille suurille kaupunkiseudulle. Eli joko kaikki rakentavat ratansa itse tai sitten valtio osallistuu kaikkien investointeihin samalla osuudella. Miksi Helsingin pitäisi olla sellainen erityistapaus, että siellä rahoitusosuuden pitäisi olla suurempi? Missään vaiheessa en vaatinut että Tampereelle ja Turkuun pitäisi saada valtion rahaa samalla kun Helsingiltä sitä pitäisi ottaa pois.


Nyt herää kysymys näistä kriteereistä. Jos ajatellaan mitä Jyrki Katainen vastasi Helsingin Sanomille 14.9.2008 http://www.hs.fi/politiikka/artikkel.../1135239421276
niin sanoisin, että tästä nimenomaan on kyse. Jutun liitteenä olevassa videossa Katainen toteaa, että tamperelaiset ja turkulaiset tekevät linjaukset itse. Tämä menee tietysti osaltani jankkaamiseksi, mutta edelleen pohdiskelen sitä, missä Tampereen kaupunginvaltuuston ja ympäristökuntien yksimielinen linjaus asiasta viipyy. Jos nyt jossitellaan, niin tällainen linjaus pakottaisi LVM:n ja VM:n ottamaan asiaan kantaa. Kun mitään linjausta ei ole, asia voidaan kiertää. En itse saa selville mistään, missä vaiheessa nk. TASE2025-suunnitelman toteutus on ja mitä sitovia *poliittisia päätöksiä* asiasta on tehty. Edelleenkin rohkenen epäillä Tampereella vallitsevaa poliittista ilmapiiriä suuremmaksi syyksi kuin sitä, että hanketta haluttaisiin, mutta sitä ei uskalleta vaatia. Lobattiinhan läntistä kehätietäkin, miksei sitten raitiovaunuhankkeita? En tosiaan ole lukenut 15.9 Aamulehteä, mutta saamani käsityksen mukaan pormestari ei oikein innostunut asiasta tai oli ainakin varauksellinen. Tällä väittelyllä ei tietysti voiteta mitään, mutta edelleen kysyn, että minkä on Tampereen oman aktiivisuuden merkitys ja onko todella niin, että hankkeen edistymättömyys menee pääkaupunkiseudun piikkiin?



> Erityisasema tarkoittaa, että jotain tehdään erityisistä syistä vaikka ei olisikaan objektiivisia perusteita tehdä niin. Jos on objektiiviset perusteet (esim. Helsingin liikenteelliset tarpeet oikeasti vaativat esitetyt ratkaisut), niin sittenhän ei tarvita erityisasemaa vaan asiat tulevat hoidetuiksi normaalissa järjestyksessä. Sanotko että Helsingin hankkeet eivät olisi muuten perusteltuja, mutta että ne tarvitaan erityisistä syistä? Mistä syistä?


Helsingissä toteutettujen paikallisjunahankkeiden laajuus on perustelua alueen väestömäärän takia. Junissa tehdään tuhansia matkoja (taitaa olla satoja tuhansia) päivässä. Jokainen voi vetää omat johtopäätöksensä siitä, mikä merkitys on vaikkapa Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla tai Keravan kaupunkiradalla.




> Tampereella ja Turussa siten, että kun länsimetro- ja kehärata-hankkeet ovat niin massiivisia, ei rahaa riitä samassa määrin suunniteltuihin pikaraitioteihin muualla. Vaikka päätöksiä ei ole vielä tehtykään, tämä vaikuttaa psykologisesti niin, ettei helposti lähdetä edes kepillä koputtamaan jäätä, kun tiedetään ettei rahoitusta kuitenkaan löytyisi.


Anteeksi nyt vaan, mutta tämä on aivan puhdasta spekulaatiota. Jos olisi joku suunnitelma, joka olisi tekeillä ja valtio sanoisi, että "en anna rahaa", ymmärtäisin. Mutta onko esim. Turussa tai Tampereella kaupungin toimesta vireillä jokin hanke, joka odottaa rahoitusta? Mikseivät Turku ja Tampere esittele reilusti hankkeitaan medialle ja kerro, että tällaiseen tarvitsisimme sen 30%, mutta Helsinki vie tuhkatkin pesästä? Vaalien alla olisi otollinen aika.

Vai onko niin, että ei ole mitään, mitä esitellä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä menee tietysti osaltani jankkaamiseksi, mutta edelleen pohdiskelen sitä, missä Tampereen kaupunginvaltuuston ja ympäristökuntien yksimielinen linjaus asiasta viipyy. Jos nyt jossitellaan, niin tällainen linjaus pakottaisi LVM:n ja VM:n ottamaan asiaan kantaa. Kun mitään linjausta ei ole, asia voidaan kiertää. [...] Edelleenkin rohkenen epäillä Tampereella vallitsevaa poliittista ilmapiiriä suuremmaksi syyksi kuin sitä, että hanketta haluttaisiin, mutta sitä ei uskalleta vaatia. Lobattiinhan läntistä kehätietäkin, miksei sitten raitiovaunuhankkeita? [...] edelleen kysyn, että minkä on Tampereen oman aktiivisuuden merkitys ja onko todella niin, että hankkeen edistymättömyys menee pääkaupunkiseudun piikkiin?


Jos halutaan, että tässä maassa on jonkinlainen koherentti liikennepolitiikka, pitäisi valtion ainakin konseptuaalisesti määritellä millaisia liikennehankkeita voi olla olemassa (kaupunkiseutujen pikaraitiotiet ollen yksi kategorioista) ja mikä on valtion osuus sellaisten rahoituksessa. Samalla pitäisi laittaa kuntoon aiheeseen mahdollisesti liittyvä lainsäädäntö ettei tarvitsisi selvittää pykäliä erikseen joka hankkeen yhteydessä.

En näe mitä hyötyä on ajaa joka ikinen tällainen hanke läpi erillishankkeena ja keskustella joka kerta erikseen perusasioista kuten kuka maksaa ja kuinka paljon. Helsingin seudun raideliikennehankkeet on toteutettu tällä tavoin ja nyt sitten toivotaan samaa Tampereelta ja Turusta. Siis ei systemaattisia pelisääntöjä vaan lisää erikoistapauksia ja poikkeuksia!?! Parempi olisi asettaa jo etukäteen systemaattiset kriteerit joita sitten noudatettaisiin kaikissa vastaavissa tapauksessa.

Läntistä kehää lobattiin pitkään ja eräiden raportoitujen näkemysten mukaan mieliala eduskunnassa ja hallituksessa on ollut, että kun nyt Tampere sai tämän, niin pitäisi olla tyytyväinen siihen eikä vaatia mitään muuta pitkään aikaan. Tämä tietysti on täyttä huuhaata sikäli, että perusteltuja investointitarpeita Tampereella(kin) riittäisi. Kokemus lisäksi on, että budjettikierrosten yhteydessä käydään lehmänkauppoja ja pullautetaan listalta ulos täysin perusteltujakin hankkeita (joilla on hyvä hyöty/kustanus-suhde), jotta jonkun kellokkaan oman seudun hanke saadaan listalle.

Läntisen kehän kakkosvaihekin juuttui tällaiseen ansaan, vaikka tilanne olikin täysin mielipuolinen: ykkösvaiheessa rakennettiin mm. kalliit sillat ja kakkosvaiheeseen jätettiin helppoa täydennystä eli pelkän perustien rakennusta. Ensinnäkin koko hanke pilkottiin vain siksi, jotta se sopi johonkin budjettikehyksiin. Ja sitten kakkosvaihe meinattiin jättää toteuttamatta, vaikka jo toteutumassa olleen ykkösvaiheenkin hyödyt olisivat jääneet täysin realisoimatta ilman kakkosvaiheen täydennysosuuksia. Yhtä järkevää olisi rakentaa talo, mutta säästösyistä jättää ovet rakentamatta!




> Helsingissä toteutettujen paikallisjunahankkeiden laajuus on perustelua alueen väestömäärän takia. Junissa tehdään tuhansia matkoja (taitaa olla satoja tuhansia) päivässä. Jokainen voi vetää omat johtopäätöksensä siitä, mikä merkitys on vaikkapa Leppävaaran kaupunkiradalla tai Keravan kaupunkiradalla.


Hyvää päivää kirvesvartta... Kysyin mikä järki on perustella näitä Helsingin erityisasemalla. Jos liikennetarvetta on, kyseessä ei ole erityisasema vaan business as usual. Jos liikennetarvetta ei ole mutta rakennetaan silti (tai rakennetaan tarpeeseen nähden turhan raskasta infraa) niin silloin peruste voi olla erityisasema, ja silloin on syytä kysyä, mihin tuo erityisasema perustuu. Esim. statussyistä voidaan haluta rakentaa näyttävää, mutta eri asia on onko siinä järkeä.

Tämä menee vähän hiusten halkomiseksi, mutta Helsingin seudun väestön määrä ei ole suoraan validi peruste millekään liikennehankkeille. Liikennetarve on validi peruste. Tosielämässä nämä usein korreloivat, mutta ei yleensä suoraan seudullisella tasolla vaan suunnitellun liikennekorridorin varren tasolla. Eli on järjetöntä sanoa että Helsinkiin pitää rakentaa rata siksi että Helsinki on niin iso kaupunki. Sen sijaan on järkevää sanoa, että Helsinkiin pitää rakentaa rata siksi, että se palvelee niin suurta joukkoa ihmisiä jotka asuvat / työskentelevät / muuten haluavat matkustaa tuollaisen korridorin varrella.




> Anteeksi nyt vaan, mutta tämä on aivan puhdasta spekulaatiota. Jos olisi joku suunnitelma, joka olisi tekeillä ja valtio sanoisi, että "en anna rahaa", ymmärtäisin. Mutta onko esim. Turussa tai Tampereella kaupungin toimesta vireillä jokin hanke, joka odottaa rahoitusta? Mikseivät Turku ja Tampere esittele reilusti hankkeitaan medialle ja kerro, että tällaiseen tarvitsisimme sen 30%, mutta Helsinki vie tuhkatkin pesästä? Vaalien alla olisi otollinen aika.
> 
> Vai onko niin, että ei ole mitään, mitä esitellä?


Puhdasta spekulaatiota olisi olettaa että valtio ilman muuta rahoittaa aina kun pyydetään, varsinkin jos ei ole politiikkaa, periaatepäätöstä tai riittävän vahvoja ennakkotapauksia. Kokemus Tampereella on, että valtio ei yleensä rahoita juuri mitään ylimääräistä, koska Tampereen hankkeilla on taipumus joutua muiden seutujen edustajien poliittisten lehmänkauppojen uhriksi, mihin viittasin jo tuossa yllä.

Toki suunnitelmia on tehty Tampereella ja Turussa, mutta miksi ihmeessä näitä pitäisi väkisin lähteä lobbaamaan irrallisina erillishankkeina kun ne selvästi ovat osa samaa valtakunnallista suurten kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen parantamisen politiikkaa (jota vain toistaiseksi ei ole formuloitu tällä tavoin vaan se nykyisellään konkretisoituu vain yksittäistapausten kautta), johon myös Helsingin (onnistuneet ja epäonnistuneet) liikennehakkeet voidaan lukea kuuluviksi? Miksi pyörä pitäisi keksiä uudestaan joka kaupungissa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos halutaan, että tässä maassa on jonkinlainen koherentti liikennepolitiikka, pitäisi valtion ainakin konseptuaalisesti määritellä millaisia liikennehankkeita voi olla olemassa (kaupunkiseutujen pikaraitiotiet ollen yksi kategorioista) ja mikä on valtion osuus sellaisten rahoituksessa. Samalla pitäisi laittaa kuntoon aiheeseen mahdollisesti liittyvä lainsäädäntö ettei tarvitsisi selvittää pykäliä erikseen joka hankkeen yhteydessä.


Juuri näin. Liikenneministerin keskiviikon puheen perusteella tämä näyttää olevan vihdoin ymmärretty myös asiasta vastuussa olevassa ministeriössä.

Tätä voi spekuloida poliittisena riemuvoittona ja pisteiden keräämisen perusteena tai sitten asiaperustein. Joka tapauksessa nyt ollaan uusimassa Henkilöliikennelakia, mihin pakottia EU-asetus. Mutta on jouduttu pohtimaan myös ympäristövaikutuksia ja erityisesti liikenteen päästöjen vähennyksiä, siihenkin pakottavat EU:n puitteissa tehdyt sopimukset.

Kokonaisuudessaan nämä kaksi asiaa pakottavat pohtimaan joukkoliikennettä toiminnallisten tavoitteiden näkökulmasta. Tähän saakka on voitu tehdä osapuolille sopivia sopimuksia ja ratkaisuja, koska kustannusten ja tulosten merkitys ei ole ollut tärkeä. Voivathan kaikki kuitenkin ostaa auton ja liikkua sillä, joten on voitu tehdä miljardihankkeita, jotka eivät lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä, vähennä autoilua eivätkä vaikuta energian kulutukseen tai päästöihin.

Niinpä valtiovaltakin on voinut suhtautua asioihin jokseenkin hällä väliä -tyyliin. Ei ole ollut päämääriä eikä tavoitteita eli ei ole ollut liikennepolitiikkaa. Kunnat tehköön mitä haluavat, jälkikäteen voi sitten katsoa, onko jotain muodollista tukirahaa jaettavana. Tällaisessa liikennepolitiikan tyhjiössä on tultu siihen missä ollaan: rahaa on mennyt paljon ja autoilun osuus on kasvanut.

Antero

----------


## Kolli

Liikennepolitiikka on ollut hakoteillä, se on totta. Tienrakennus on saanut hyvin paljon painoarvoa. Laillisia esteitä raitiotien rakentamiselle ei kuitenkaan ole, tai en ole niistä tietoinen. Ongelmana on tietysti osittain se, että valtiolla ei ole vakiintunutta käytäntöä miten ko. hankkeita rahoitetaan.

Sekä läntinen kehä että rantaväylä kertovat mielestäni omaa kieltään. Tampereen kaupunki oli erittäin aktiivinen rantaväyläasiassa ja kuinkas kävikään? Valtiolta saatiin 30% hankkeeseen. Tämä kertoo mielestäni jo aika paljon. Sen takia en vain täysin usko ajatusta, että näissä asioissa Tampere olisi jonkinlainen uhri tai kiusattu, vaan se on ympäristökuntiensa kanssa ajanut voimakkaasti tienrakennusta. Rantaväylä nk. "30%"-hankkeena on mielestäni oivallinen osoitus priorisoinnista. Mikä olisi estänyt ottamasta sen tilalle Mansen ensimmäistä ratikkalinjaa? Kehän lobbauksen tarina on mielenkiintoinen ja nimenomaan vahvistaa jo aiemmin sanotun: tietä haluttiin, tietä saatiin. Sinänsä en epäile hankkeen tarpeellisuutta, enkä edes valtakunnallisuutta, sillä kyse on vt3-tiestä Hki-Tre-Vaasa. Suurin hyötyjä on toki Pirkanmaa.

Sinällään jo em. on tavallaan kaipaamasi ennakkotapaus. Samoin länsimetro.
Kysymykseesi suunnitelmien lobbaamisen tarpeesta voin todeta, että jos hankkeet halutaan priorisoida, niitä pitää lobata, siinä missä moottoriteitä tai yliopistoja. Eikä pyörää tarvitse keksiä uudelleen, asia on vain otettava poliittiselle agendalle Tampereella ja tehtävä ehdollisia päätöksiä ja alettava neuvottelemaan. Onko tähän halua?

Ja Helsingin junaradoista: muotoilit asian hienommin, mutta siis pidän liikkumisen tarvetta niin isona, että mainitsemani hankkeet ovat järkeviä.

----------


## kouvo

Oltiin valtion liikennepolitiikasta sitten mitä mieltä tahansa, niin osittain kyllä taivun olemaan Kollin kanssa samaa mieltä siitä, mitä tulee Tampereen paikallisen raideliikenteen kehittämiseen. Poliittista yhteisymmärrystä ei ole löytynyt, selvitystyöt ovat sisältäneet uskomattomia mokia ja raidelinjausehdotuksetkin ovat vaihdelleet laidasta laitaan.

Sinänsä ikävä asia, koska ainakin omasta mielestäni lähiraideliikenteen kehittäminen Tampereen seudulla on äärimmäisen kannatettava asia. Kylmä fakta kuitenkin on se, että valtio ei voi sitoutua merkittävään rahalliseen panostukseen sen perusteella minkälaista infoa Tampereen seudulta raideliikennehankkeista on tähän mennessä suollettu.  

Koska suuria paikallisia raideliikennehankkeita on tähän mennessä valtion taholta käsitelty yksittäistapauksina, niin mielestäni Tampereenkaan ei kannattaisi jäädä odottelemaan sitä, että jossain vaiheessa käytännöt mahdollisesti muuttuvat, vaan puskea hankkeita eteenpäin. Edellyttäen luonnollisesti sitä, että seudulta löytyy yhteinen tahtotila lähiraideliikenteen kehittämisestä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sekä läntinen kehä että rantaväylä kertovat mielestäni omaa kieltään. Tampereen kaupunki oli erittäin aktiivinen rantaväyläasiassa ja kuinkas kävikään? Valtiolta saatiin 30% hankkeeseen.


Käsittääkseni tähän mennessä on saatu vasta poliittisia lupauksia jotka on yhtä helppo perua kuin antaa.




> Rantaväylä nk. "30%"-hankkeena on mielestäni oivallinen osoitus priorisoinnista. Mikä olisi estänyt ottamasta sen tilalle Mansen ensimmäistä ratikkalinjaa? Kehän lobbauksen tarina on mielenkiintoinen ja nimenomaan vahvistaa jo aiemmin sanotun: tietä haluttiin, tietä saatiin. Sinänsä en epäile hankkeen tarpeellisuutta, enkä edes valtakunnallisuutta, sillä kyse on vt3-tiestä Hki-Tre-Vaasa. Suurin hyötyjä on toki Pirkanmaa.


Paitsi että rantaväylän tunnelihanke on vähän samanlainen paikallinen kiinteistökehityshanke kuin kehärata Vantaalla. Toki on kiva saada asuntoja rantaan, lähes keskustaan, ja painaa häiritsevä liikenne tunneliin pois näkyvistä. Mutta varsinaisia liikenteellisiä hyötyjä ei rantaväylän tunnelista tule. En vastusta tunnelia sinänsä jos sellainen halutaan rakentaa, mutta en ymmärrä mitä valtakunnallista vaikutusta sillä on, mikä oikeuttaisi valtion kukkarolla käymisen. Teoriassa tämä olisi subventiota asuntojen neliöhintoihin, mutta kun nämä kuitenkin määräytyvät markkinoilla, niin käytännössä alueen rakentava rakennusliike korjaa hyödyt itselleen. Kaupunki hyötyy toki miljöön parantumisena, mikä saattaa olla jonkin arvoista, mutta valtio ei hyödy tästä hankkeesta yhtään mitään.

Kehätie oli aidosti valtakunnallinen hanke ja poistaa vielä tänä syksynä valmistueessaan oikeasti pahoja liikenteellisiä pullonkauloja, mutta sen rahoituksen saaminen oli varsin kaukana tuosta suoraviivaisesta ilmauksestasi, että pyydettiin ja saatiin. Hankkeen hyödyt muodostuvat osittain helpottuneesta työmatkaliikenteestä Nokian ja Ylöjärven suunnasta Tampereelle, mutta hyvin merkittävä hyötyjä ovat tietä pitkin kulkevat rekkakuljetukset, joita uusi moottoritie helpottaa ja nopeuttaa. Nämä kuljetukset suuntautuvat pääosin Etelä-Pohjanmaan suuntaan, jonka (maantie)logistinen aseman parani kertaheitolla.

Mikseikö sitten voitu esittää rantaväylän tunnelin sijaan (jota muuten ensi vaiheissa kutsuttiin "Tampellan pitkäksi tunneliksi" kaavoitettavan alueen mukaan, vrt. Marja-radan muuttuminen neutraalimmaksi kehäradaksi hankkeen edetessä) ensimmäisen pikaraitiotieradan rakentamista? No, ensiksi pikaraitiotiellä ei ole voimakasta lobbauskoneistoa takanaan, esim. rakennusliikkeitä. Osa vastustuksesta lienee vanhojen ihmisten muutosvastarintaa, kun ei haluta tehdä isoja investointeja pelossa että oma asema heikkenee (vrt. taloyhtiössä vanhimmat ihmiset ovat yleensä vähiten kiinnostuneita kiinteistöremonteista ja vastaavista), mutta uumoilen että taustalla on myös auto/tie-lobbyn pelko, että investointeja suunnataan joukkoliikenteeseen eikä tiehankkeisiin. Ja bussifirmat tietty pelkäävät että bisnes lähtee heiltä raiteille.

Käytännössä tämän kokoisessa kaupungissa ihmiset liikkuvat samoissa piireissä (puoluejärjestöt, yhdistykset jne.) ja keskustelevat keskenään, ja monella taholla on piilotettuja intressejä sen puolesta, että raideliikennettä ei toteuteta. Tienrakentajat haluavat rakentaa tietä, bussifirmat ajaa perinteisiä vuorojaan vanhaan malliin jne. Raideliikennehankkeen takana ei ole yhtä voimakkaita yhteisiä intressejä, jotka pakottaisivat eri tahot yhteistyöhön hankkeen toteuttamiseksi. Valitettavasti. Mutta en ryhdy pessimistiksi: kyllä se raideliikenne sielä vielä saadaan, kun vanhan polven päättäjät eläköityvät ja vievät kytkynsä mukanaan. Nuoret ymmärtävät paremmin mitä ympäristön eteen täytyy tehdä.




> Ja Helsingin junaradoista: muotoilit asian hienommin, mutta siis pidän liikkumisen tarvetta niin isona, että mainitsemani hankkeet ovat järkeviä.


Ehkä turha väitellä tästä. Nuo radat ovat jo olemassa enkä ole kyseenalaistanut esim. nykyisten lähiliikenneratojen tarvetta. Se kauneusvirhe tuossa kommentissasi on vieläkin, että "pidät liikkumisen tarvetta" riittävän isona. Oikeasti pitäisi olla tutkittua tietoa prospektiivisen liikenteen matkustajamääristä päätösten pohjaksi. Kyse ei ole makuasiasta ja omista mieltymyksistä vaan numeroista suhteessa investoinnin suuruuteen. Ja oikeastaan tuo viimeinen pointti on se avainasia: ensin pitää selvittää kuinka paljon matkustajia odotetaan suunnitellulle joukkoliikenneyhteydelle ja sitten valitaan sopivin teknologia. Minun näkemykseni on, että Helsingin seudun uusiin hankkeisiin sopivin teknologia olisi pikaraitiotie, sillä se riittäisi täysin hyvin ajateltavissa oleville liikennemäärille ja olisi paljon edullisempi kuin nyt puuhaillut raskaammat ratkaisut.




> Poliittista yhteisymmärrystä ei ole löytynyt, selvitystyöt ovat sisältäneet uskomattomia mokia ja raidelinjausehdotuksetkin ovat vaihdelleet laidasta laitaan.


Hanke on edennyt takkuisesti kun poliitikoilla ei ole minkäänlaista realistista käsitystä joukkoliikenteestä. Mielestäni tämä on heijastunut suunnitteluun, jossa on pyritty välttämään asioita jotka tiedetään poliittisesti ongelmallisiksi. Samalla on vesitetty monta hyvää ajatusta. Jälkiviisaudella voi sanoa, että yksi kohta missä lähdettiin vikaraiteille on se, että esitettiin kallista tunnelia keskustan läpi eikä Hämeenkadun muuttamista raitiotiekaduksi. Uskoisin että suunnitelijat ajattelivat Hämeenkatuun puuttumisen olevan poliittisesti riskialtista. Niin ei kuitenaakn välttämättä ole, ainakaan enää. Tämän päivän Aamulehti kertoi pyörätiekokeilu-uutisoinnin yhteydessä, että yllättävän suuri osuus (sinänsä tilastollisesti ei 100 % uskottavan) katugallupin vastaajista kannatti Hämeenkadun muuttamista joukkoliikennekaduksi eli ilmeisimmin yksityisautoilun kieltämistä tai rajoittamista (autoilijoita oli tosin vastaajissa vain hyvin pieni osuus).




> Kylmä fakta kuitenkin on se, että valtio ei voi sitoutua merkittävään rahalliseen panostukseen sen perusteella minkälaista infoa Tampereen seudulta raideliikennehankkeista on tähän mennessä suollettu.


En näe, että jos valtion liikennepolitiikka sanoisi että kaikista paikallisista raitiotiehankkeista valtion rahoitusosuus olisi esim. 30 %, tämä tarkoittaisi automaattista sitoutumista mihin tahansa suunnitelmiin, puolivillaisiinkin. Ei liikennepolitiikan kehittämistä pidä vältellä sillä, että pelätään sen luovan automaattisen kommitmentin kaikkeen mahdolliseen rahanmenoon. Sen sijaan valtion rahoitusmahdollisuuden realistinen olemassaolo pakottaisi pistämään suunnitelmat oikeasti kuntoon puuhastelun sijaan. Jos rahoituksesta ei ole tietoa, hommalta puuttuu tavallaan selkäranka. Prosenttiosuus ei ole merkittävä asia vaan kohtelun ennustettavuus.




> Koska suuria paikallisia raideliikennehankkeita on tähän mennessä valtion taholta käsitelty yksittäistapauksina, niin mielestäni Tampereenkaan ei kannattaisi jäädä odottelemaan sitä, että jossain vaiheessa käytännöt mahdollisesti muuttuvat, vaan puskea hankkeita eteenpäin. Edellyttäen luonnollisesti sitä, että seudulta löytyy yhteinen tahtotila lähiraideliikenteen kehittämisestä.


En vaatinut että yksittäistapauksissa kuten Tampereen pikaraitiotien kanssa pitäisi jäädä odottelemaan. Totta kai pitäisi lobata. Mutta lobbaus ei ratkaise liikennepolitiikan suurempia ongelmia. Tämän hankkeen jälkeen tulee muita. Ei koko politiikka voi perustua yksittäisten hankkeiden lobbaukselle vaan siinä täytyy olla jokin punainen lanka mukana.

Vaikka Tampereelle saataisiin pikaratikka innokkaalla paikallisella lobbauksella, en voisi silti olla täysin tyytyväinen koska näkemykseni on, että kaikkien samat kriteerit täyttävien hankkeiden tulisi olla toteuttamiskelpoisia samoin ehdoin. Hallinnon pitää toimia neutraalisti ja faktapohjaisesti, ei lobbauspohjaisesti.

----------


## hmikko

> Eli jos on päätetty, että Suomi pidetään asuttuna, niin sitten pulinat pois ja pohditaan, mitä on tehtävä mm. liikenneinvestoinneissa sekä liikennepalveluiden valtiontuissa. Minusta nyt ollaan sellaisessa tilanteessa, että on päätetty pitää Suomi asuttuna, mutta ei haluta tehdä ja maksaa sitä, mitä se päätös edellyttää.


Kaupungistuminen ja työpaikkojen keskittyminen ja erikoistuminen ajavat kehitystä täysin päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Muuttotappioalueiden "asuttuna pitäminen" mahtipäätöksellä on perin kallista. Ei taida olla suuri yllätys, jos tuo jää päättäjien juhlapuheeksi. Suomen kokoiseen maahan voi perustaa Oulun yliopiston ja teknologiakeskittymän kerran tai kaksi, mutta populaatiota ei mitenkään riitä tällä ja lisääntyvällä keskittymisen asteella joka notkoon. Voihan tietysti olla, että öljyhuipun ohitus ja maailmantalouden romahdus tuottavan tilanteen, jossa paikallisen maatalouden merkitys ja maan arvo nousevat. Silti on vaikea kuvitella, että työvoiman tarve lisääntyisi ja että keskittymiskehitys kääntyisi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Anteron pointti oli erittäin hyvä. Jos halutaan muuttaa aluepolitiikkaa niin sitten muutetaan aluepolitiikkaa. Mutta jos aluepolitiikka on mitä on, niin on väärin ryhtyä mestaroimaan sitä liikennepolitiikan nimissä.




> Kaupungistuminen ja työpaikkojen keskittyminen ja erikoistuminen ajavat kehitystä täysin päinvastaiseen suuntaan. Muuttotappioalueiden "asuttuna pitäminen" mahtipäätöksellä on perin kallista. Ei taida olla suuri yllätys, jos tuo jää päättäjien juhlapuheeksi. Suomen kokoiseen maahan voi perustaa Oulun yliopiston ja teknologiakeskittymän kerran tai kaksi, mutta populaatiota ei mitenkään riitä tällä ja lisääntyvällä keskittymisen asteella joka notkoon. Voihan tietysti olla, että öljyhuipun ohitus ja maailmantalouden romahdus tuottavan tilanteen, jossa paikallisen maatalouden merkitys ja maan arvo nousevat. Silti on vaikea kuvitella, että työvoiman tarve lisääntyisi ja että keskittymiskehitys kääntyisi.


Minusta tämä on vähän turhan pessimistinen näkemys, ja vaikuttaisi perustuvan siihen näköharhaan, että kuvitellaan että Helsingin ulkopuolinen Suomi on olemassa vain maataloutta varten ja sen varassa. Paha virhe! Suomessa maataloudesta saa elantonsa melko pieni %-osuus väestöstä. Maakunnissa on teollisuutta, palveluita, kauppaa jne. ihan siinä kuin Helsingissäkin, tietysti suhteessa väkilukuun. Jotkut elinkeinot keskittyvät kasvukeskuksiin, toiset eivät niinkään. Tuntuu että vähän turhan uskonnollisesti on omaksuttu jonkun Richard Floridan näkemyksiä "luovasta luokasta". Floridalla on joitakin kiinnostavia ajatuksia, mutta mitä pidempään tässä seuraa maailman menoa, sitä enemmän tuntuu siltä, että nuo näkemykset ovat vain kapea heijastus todellisuudesta, joka on paljon monimuotoisempi. Ja Floridan suomalaiset seuraajat tuntuvat olevan harvinaisen yksisilmäisiä vetämään yhtäläisyysmerkit helsinkiläisyyden ja "luovan luokan" välille poliittisista tarkoituksenmukaisuussyistä.

No, mikä sitten olisi järkevää aluepolitiikkaa? Jos Suomi halutaan pitää asuttuna, niin silloin täytynee kai lähteä siitä ajatuksesta, että Suomi kykenee ylläpitämään noin tusinan verran maakuntia ja niiden keskuskaupungit. Osa maakunnista ja niiden keskuskaupungeista pärjää loistavasti, osa kohtalaisesti ja jotkut kituvat mitenkuten henkitoreissaan. Mutta ei mitään maakuntaa voi vain sulkea. Maakuntia tulisikin kehittää voimakkaammin niiden keskuskaupunkien ympärille. Uskon, että Suomelle ei ole ylitsepääsemätöntä ylläpitää tällaista kaupunkiverkkoa, jos kuhunkin kaupunkiin löydetään oikeanlaiset kehittämiskeinot, jotka ovat jossain suhteessa väestön määrään, etäisyyksiin ja käytettävissä oleviin resursseihin. Onhan parempi jos maakunnasta haja-asutusalueelta muutetaan maakunnan keskuskaupunkiin parempien työmahdollisuuksien toivossa kuin että täytyisi muuttaa toiselle puolelle maata. Lyhyempi muuttomatka on inhimillisempi, kun vanhat verkostot (suku, kaverit yms.) säilyvät tiiviimpinä. Samoin asumiskulut ovat pienemmät kuin jos koko Suomi keskittyisi yhteen paikkaan. Työpaikkojakin syntyy ennemmin tai myöhemmin, jos jollekin paikkakunnalle keskittyy riittävästi työvalmista väestöä, jolla on ajanhetken kannalta oikeanlainen koulutus. Lisäksi uusi tekniikka helpottaa organisaatioiden hajasijoittumista, joten käytännöllisiäkin esteitä on poistumassa.

Maakuntakeskuksen elinvoiman kannalta minusta aivan olennaista ovat riittävä ja oikeanlainen työvoiman tarjonta, oikeat koulutus- ja täydennyskoulutusmahdollisuudet sekä liikenneyhteydet ja toimiva logistiikka. Edullinen kustannustaso on lisäbonus.

Siispä aluepolitiikalla tulisi taata että ihmisillä on mahdollisuus tavalla tai toisella jäädä halutessaan omaan maakuntaan, että koulutusta on tarjolla ja että liikenneyhteydet ja tavarankuljetukset toimivat.

Suurimmissa maakuntakeskuksissa yliopistolla on äärimmäisen tärkeä rooli, pienemmissä taas ammattikorkeakoululla ja ammatillisilla oppilaitoksilla. Suomen hajautettu yliopistolaitos on ollut suuri vahvuus nimenomaan aluepolitiikan kannalta, mutta harmillista kyllä senkin päätöksenteko on liian keskittynyttä, jotta yliopisto ja ympäröivä maakunta toimisivat täydellisessä symbioosissa. Siksi yliopistot tulisikin maakunnallistaa.

Liikenteen ja logistiikan kannalta kaikki maakuntakeskukset tulisi kytkeä valtakunnalliseen liikenneverkkoon siten, että niiden tavoitettavuus on mahdollisimman hyvä. Pelkästään yhteydet Helsinkiin eivät riitä vaan maakuntakeskukset on kytkettävä myös toisiinsa suoraan siellä missä tämä on luonnollista ja järkevää. Lienee täysin realistinen tavoite, että kaikkiin maakuntakeskuksiin olisi jonkinlainen nopea junayhteys, siitäkin huolimatta että se ei ole välttämättä kaikkialla itsekannattavaa liiketoimintaa.

Maakuntien sisällä liikenne ja muut toiminnot organisoitaisiin paikallisten vaatimusten mukaisesti. Sama resepti ei toimi Kainuussa, Lapissa ja Varsinais-Suomessa. Siksi päätösvalta pitäisi saada maakunnille itselleen.

----------


## hmikko

> Suomessa maataloudesta saa elantonsa melko pieni %-osuus väestöstä.


Nimenomaan, enkä usko tämän lisääntyvän vaikka jonkun sortin talouskatastrofin tai öljykriisin seurauksena ruoan tuonnin tilanne muuttuisi.




> Maakunnissa on teollisuutta, palveluita, kauppaa jne. ihan siinä kuin Helsingissäkin, tietysti suhteessa väkilukuun.


Nimenomaan, ja nämä ovat olleet viime vuosikymmenet keskittymässä. En tarkoittanut edellisellä kommentilla mitään 'luovan luokan' informaatioarkkitehtikiitäjiä, vaan vaikkapa tavallisia opetus- ja hoitoalan työntekijöitä, virkamiehiä sun muita toimihenkilöitä, teollisuuden työntekijöitä jne., joiden työpaikat ovat keskittymässä kaupunkeihin. Näinhän on käymässä monessa muussakin paikassa maailmassa. Hyvä, jos maakuntakeskukset saadaan menestymään ja jos Suomen asuttuna pitämisellä tarkoitetaan tätä, niin hyvä niin. Aika monta pienempää paikka silti tyhjenee.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvä, jos maakuntakeskukset saadaan menestymään ja jos Suomen asuttuna pitämisellä tarkoitetaan tätä, niin hyvä niin. Aika monta pienempää paikka silti tyhjenee.


Minusta ainakin tuohon olisi tähdättävä. Aika pitkältihän varsinainen maaseutu on jo tyhjentynyt.

Harmillisen monilla varmaan kuitenkin kiiltelee mielissä näkemys, että aluepolitiikka = maatalouspolitiikka. Pätee sekä aluepolitiikan puolustajiin että vastustajiin. Liian vähän on ainakin minusta kiinnitetty huomioita nimenomaan maakuntakeskusten elinvoimaisuuteen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aiheen ohi,...


Siksipä siirränkin tähän ketjuun Pisaraketjusta.



> ...mutta minulla ei sen kummempaa ongelmaa kuin avoimien shekkien kanssa yleensäkään siinä että joku on sitä mieltä että joka niemen notko ja saarelma pitää pitää asuttuna, ja se maksaa mitä maksaa. Minulla on ongelma poliitikkojen kanssa joidenka mielestä tämä ei johda korkeampaan veroasteeseen tai työttömyysasteeseen. Se että onko se tuon hinnan arvoista on tietenkin arvovalinta, ja näistä voi aikuiset järkevät ihmiset olla eri mieltä.


Lakimiesystäväni huomautti, että Suomen pitäminen asuttavana on itse asiassa määritelty jo perustuslaissa. Siellä 9 §:ssä lukee näin:



> Suomen kansalaisella ja maassa laillisesti oleskelevalla ulkomaalaisella on vapaus liikkua maassa ja valita asuinpaikkansa.


Tämän ohella lainsäädäntömme antaa jokaiselle kansalaiselle tukun oikeuksia, eikä näitä oikeuksia ole rajattu alueellisesti. Sanotaan nyt vaikka esimerkkinä, että oikeus terveydenhuoltoon ei olisi voimassa märitellyillä alueilla Suomessa. Jos ei olisi, silloinhan perustuslain vapaus valita asuinpaikka ei olisi voimassa.

Eli tämä arvovalinta on tehty varsin vankalla tasolla, joten ne, jotka vaativat maaseudun tyhjentämistä, ovatkin perustuslain vastustajia.  :Wink: 

En ota kantaa siihen, onko perustuslaki oikeassa vai väärässä ja mitä perustuslain toteuttaminen maksaa. Kun en tiedä. Mutta sen osaan sanoa, että ei maaseudun tyhjentämisenkään malli toimi. Maaseutu on kaupungille välttämätön tuottamaan niitä luonnonvaroja, jotka ovat kaupunkilaisen elinehto ja joita kaupunki ei tuota. Ja intuitiivinen käsitykseni on, että luonnon ja luonnonvarojen kanssa tullaan toimeen paremmin hajautumalla tasaisesti kuin sulloutumalla nykyiselle YTV-alueelle. Sillä kyllä Suomen kansa tänne hyvin mahtuu Töölön tai Kallion väestötiheydellä, joka on vielä kevyttä maailman suurkaupunkeihin verrattuna. Ja kaikki käyvät sitten vain Lidlissä ruokaostoksilla, koska Valio, Atria ym. ovat lakanneet toimimasta, kun kukaan ei ole niille tuottamassa enää raaka-aineita. Ja todennäköisesti Suomen kovapalkkaisimmat ovat töissä erakkotukikohdissa muutaman vesivoimalan valvomossa ja parissa kaivoksessa keskellä ei mitään. Paperikoneethan on myyt tai viety eukalyptusmetsiin.

Sitä vaan en hyväksy, että aluepolitiikkaa tehdään liikennepolitiikalla. Silloin luodaan sellaista mielikuvaa, että ongelma ei ole aluepolitiikassa vaan liikennepolitiikassa. Eivät juna- tai lentoyhteydet johonkin kaupunkiin ole kallitta, vaan se, ettei sillä kaupungilla ole elinvoimaisuutta. Elinvoimaisuuden puute ei ole liikenneyhteyksien vaan aluepolitiikan syy.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lakimiesystäväni huomautti, että Suomen pitäminen asuttavana on itse asiassa määritelty jo perustuslaissa.


Se, että tulkitsee tuon tarkoittavan joka seudun pitämistä asuttavana, on aikamoinen arvovalinta. Miksi asuinpaikan valinnan vapaus muka tarkoittaisi, että jokainen Suomen neliömetri on kuuluttava valintamahdollisuuksiin? Eikö vastaava tulkinta olisi, että perustuslain mukaan minulla on vapaus muuttaa luoksesi asumaan, jos vain niin haluan. Ja rikkovatko kuntien kaavoitusmääräykset perustuslakia, koska ne sallivat asumisen vain tiettyyn paikkaan, mutta toisiin eivät? Johonkin on siis joka tapauksessa raja vedettävä. Lain tarkoitus lienee kuitenkin ollut se, ettei valtio voi yksittäiselle henkilölle osoittaa, missä tämän on asuttava. Saan siis valita tarjotuista asuinmahdollisuuksista vapaasti sen, jonka haluan. Mitkä ovat perusteet, joilla perustuslaki erityisesti velvoittaisi tarjoamaan niitä asuinmahdollisuuksia millään tavoin kattavasti? Valinnanhan ei tarvitse tarkoittaa valintaa äärettömästä joukosta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Minulla on näppituntuma, että Anteron tulkinta perustuslaista on ehkä hieman äärimmilleen venytetty, mutta ei fundamentaalisti täysin vääräkään. Otetaan esimerkiksi terveydenhoito. Jos haluaisin asettua jonnekin Kaamaseen asumaan, niin minulla olisi silti oikeus saada terveyspalveluita. Ei yhteiskunta voi sanoa, että niiden palveluiden tuottaminen sinne on liian kallista ja että vaihtoehdot ovat että muuta keskeisempään paikkaan jotta saat palvelut tai sitten tyydy olemaan ilman. Palvelut yksinkertaisesti on tarjottava, tavalla tai toisella, ja vielä siten että määritellyt saatavuus- ja laatukriteerit täyttyvät.

Samoin yhteiskunta ei voi päättää jättää osaa maasta liikennemottiin vain sillä perusteella että liikenneinfra sinne maksaisi liikaa. Se minkätasoisiin liikenneyhteyksiin kansalaisella on subjektiivinen oikeus on tietysti määrittelykysymys. Mutta järkevää tai perustuslain hengen mukaista ei olisi jättää osia maasta vain yksityisautoilun varaan. Sehän syrjii sellaisia kansalaisia, joilla ei ole varaa, kykyä tai mahdollisuutta ajaa autoa. Jos eläkeläinen haluaa asua mökissään, mutta ei kykene ajamaan autoa, jotta pääsisi kauppaan ja muille asioille, niin jonkinlainen liikennepalvelu tulisi ilmeisesti järjestää, tosin sen ei tarvitse olla maksuton.

Aika irvokastahan se olisi jos Pihtiputaan mummo maksaisi eläkkeestään veroja, joilla osittain rahoitetaan etelän ratahankkeita, mutta itse ei pääsisi kauppaan kuin täysihintaisella taksilla.

Mutta täytyy muistaa, että syrjäseudut eivät ole koko "muu Suomi" vaan siellä on mukana ne maakuntakeskukset, joissa tarvitaan ihan eri joukkoliikenneresepti kuin kutsutaksit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se, että tulkitsee tuon tarkoittavan joka seudun pitämistä asuttavana, on aikamoinen arvovalinta. Miksi asuinpaikan valinnan vapaus muka tarkoittaisi, että jokainen Suomen neliömetri on kuuluttava valintamahdollisuuksiin?


Kyllä minäkin ymmärrän, että ensisijaisesti tuolla tarkoitetaan sitä, ettei kansalaista saa määrätä asumaan jossain. Mutta mitä se määrääminen on? Jos asuminen ei ole jossain kertakaikkiaan mahdollista, ja se johtuu viranomaisten toimista, se on käytännössä sama asia kuin että on rajoitettu oikeutta asua missä haluaa.

Se, että asemakaavalla määrätään jokin paikka yhdenlaiseksi asuinalueeksi ja toinen vaikkapa teollisuustontiksi, ei ole asuinpaikan valinnan rajoittamista, vaan käytännössä välttämätöntä asioiden järjestämistä. Rakentamista on pakko ohjata, muuten lopputulos on vielä kehnompi kuin ohjattuna. Siksi toiseksi Maankäyttö- ja rakennuslaki lähtee siitä, että kaavoitus ei saa haitata ihmisten elämää. Eli myös sitä, että joku haluaa jossain asua.

Ja onhan vapaan asuinpaikan valinnan oikeuden mukaista tämä juuri tehty päätös megan laajakaistasta perusoikeutena kaikille suomalaisille. Kyllä siitä Soneran pomo tänään aamulla radiossa valitti, että kallista se on tuolla erämaissa. Mutta näin vaan on päätetty, että erämaamökkiinkin on oikeus laajakaista kohtuuhinnalla saada. Joukkoliikenne ei vaan näihin subjektiivisiin oikeuksiin vielä kuulu.

Ja noin yleisesti, ihmisillä on muitakin oikeuksia kuin asuinpaikan valinta. Muun muassa kotirauha, yksityisyyden suoja ja omaisuuden suoja. Siksi et voi halutessasi muuttaa rikkaan kaverin luksusasuntoon, vaikka sinulla onkin oikeus ostaa viereinen tontti  jos rahat riittää.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Hartsa

Tänään Iltalehdessä on melko kriittinen kirjoitus aluepolitiikasta.

----------


## teme

> Tänään Iltalehdessä on melko kriittinen kirjoitus aluepolitiikasta.


Kovaa puhetta, mutta faktat on koko lailla kohdallaan, kuten Isokalliolla yleensä. Siitä hintalapusta voi keskustella, riippuu siitä lasketaaanko pelkästään suoria yhteiskunnan tukia vai myös hinnoittelusäännöksistä johtuvia, sekä siitä otetaanko välilliset vaikutukset kuten pienempi työllisyys huomioon, mutta tuo kahdeksan miljardia vuodessa on suurusluokassa. Suurempiakin lukuja voi esittää vällisten vaikutusten kautta. 

Se mikä aluepolitiikan puolustajissa jaksaa raivostuttaa on taipumus käsitellä asiaa periaatteellisena. Ei kyse ole siitä saako aluetukia olla sinänsä, vaan siitä että kuinka paljon ne saavat maksaa. Isokallio on minusta ihan oikeassa siinä että koko kannatus perustuu siihen ettei ihmisillä ole yksinkertaisesti mitään käsitystä siitä mitä "koko maan asuttuna pitäminen" ihan oikeasti maksaa. Ja sen takia tuo retoriikka. Ihan samaa sarjaa kuin autopuolue ja liikkumisen vapaus.

----------


## SlaverioT

Kun puhutaan aluepolitiikasta, puhutaanko pienten keskusten kuten Kemijärven tukemisesta vaiko myös maakuntakeskuksista? Lentojen lakkautusten kohdalla on kyse Suomen seitsemään suurimpaan kaupunkiseutuun kuuluvien alueiden joukkoliikenteen järjestämisestä. Nämä kaksi ovat eri tason asioita.

Mitä tämä vahingollinen aluepolitiikka on aiheuttanut Suomessa sotien jälkeisenä aikana? Jos verrataan pääkaupunkiseudun LUZ:in (Larger Urban Zone) asukaslukua muihin Länsi-Euroopan saman kokoluokan (noin 3-10 milj asukasta) valtioiden suurinpiin keskuksiin on johtopäätös seuraava: Helsingin seutu on joko suhteessa maan asukaslukuun suurempi tai saman suuruinen kuin muiden maiden keskukset. Ainoastaan Kööpenhamina ja Dublin ovat suurempia. Nämä valtio ovat maantieteellisiä lilliputteja Suomeen verrattuna, joten ehkä väestön kasautuminen luonnollisempaa?

Joten aluepolitiikka ei tässä vertailussa näytä mitenkään merkittävästi hidastaneen Helsingin kasvua. Jos jotain Pohjoismaisessa katsannossa esim. Ruotsiin ja Norjaan verrattuna voisin sanoa on pääkaupungin ulkopuolisten kaupunkien asema. Norjassa Bergenillä, Trodheimillä ja Stavangerilla on huomattavasti vahvempi identiteetti suhteessa pääkaupunkiin. Samaa voi sanoa Göteborgista, Mälmöstä ja Århusista.

Panostukset Suomessa pitäisikin mielestäni laittaa suurten maakuntakeskusten kehittämiseen, ei niinkään lisätä merkittävästi panostuksia Helsingin seutuun.

----------


## teme

Slaverio, kysymys ei ole Helsingistä vaan kaupungistumisen jarruttamisesta yleensä. Ero muuhun Eurooppaan ja Pohjoismaihin on Suomessa se että kaupungistumisaste on pienempi. Lyhyt lista asioita mitä tästä seuraa:

- Korkeampi työttömyys. Suomi ja Tanska on suht samanlaisia yhteiskuntia, Tanskassa on vaan käytännössä täystyöllisyys. Tanskan työmarkkinajärjestelmää on pohdittu Suomessa mallina, mutta keskeinen ero on siinä että Tanskassa on tiheämpi asutus eli suuremmat työmarkkinat. Jossain Ruotsin pohjoiskarjalassa on ihan yhtä surkea työllisyys kuin Suomenkin vastaavassa, Ruotsissa niissä pohjoiskarjaloissa asuu vaan pienempi osuus väestöstä. Ainoa maa missä massiivisilla tuilla on saatu jotenkin syrjäseudut pärjäämään on Norja, joka on siitä erikoinen valtio että rahaa tulee öljystä (ja kohta vesi- ja tuulivoimasta) niin paljon että keskeinen yhteiskunnallinen ongelma on keksiä sille jotain käyttöä.

- Palvelusektorin heikompi kannattavuus. Mikä tahansa, ja varsinkin erikoistunut, palvelu kannattaa keskimäärin sitä paremmin mitä suuremmat väestötiheydet. Liittyy työllisyyteen ja talouskasvuun.

- Korkeammat kuljetuskustannukset. Johtuu pidemmistä matkoista ja pienemmästä joukkoliikenneosuudesta. Raide- ja laivarahti muuten myös toimii paremmin keskusten välillä kuin ohuemmissa tavaravirroissa. Liittyy muuten myös työllisyyteen ja talouskasvuun.

- Korkeammat kuluttajahinnat. Yllämainittujen syiden lisäksi pienemmät markkina-alueet tarkoittaa pienempää kilpailua.

- Suurempi energiankulutus ja päästöt. Energian siirtoyhteydet ovat keskimäärin lyhyemmät kaupungeissa ja voidaan käyttää kaukolämpöä, joka on tehokkaampaa poltetaan sitten risuja, kaasua tai hiiltä. Paikallisen polttoainetuotannon lyhyemmät kuljetusetäisyydet tasaa tätä hieman, mutta ei kokonaan.

- Vanhusten hoidon laitosvaltaisuus. Lienee päivänselvää että mummu pärjää paremmin kotonaan ympäristössä jossa on jalkakäytävät, hissit ja palvelut lähellä kuin rintamamiestalossa josta ei pääse ulos lumia luomatta. Samoin kaikenlainen kotihoito on kalliimpaa jos hoitajien aika kuluu paikasta toiseen ajellen, eli sitä pystytään tarjoamaan vähemmän.

- Pakolaisten työllisyys. Jos sijoitetaan pakolaiset jonnekin Takaperäjoelle niin ei tarvitse ihmetellä kun eivät työllisty, ei siellä kukaan mukaan työllisty varsinkaan palvelusektorille jossa mamut yleensä työskentelee.

Noin niinku ensi alkuun. Haittapuolena tulee mieleen että kaupungeissa taidetaan juoda vähän enemmän alkoholia, ehkä sen jotenkin kestää.

Kaupungistuminen etenee Suomessa hitaammin kuin se voisi, koska meillä on joku omituinen konsensus että ne kaupungin hyödyt pitää verottaa pois, koska se on jotenkin niin kauhea asia. Esimerkiksi syrjäalueiden postinjakelu maksetaan kaupungeista tehtävillä voitoilla koska hinta on säädetty koko maassa samaksi ja vastaavia järjestelyjä riittää.  Puhumattakaan julkisista tulovirroista. Tästä myös seuraa sellaista kaupunkimaaseutua, sen karjalaisen rintamiestalon papan eduksi tehdyt järjestelyt valuu sipoolaisen omakotiasujan eduksi. Minusta sen papan elämistä voi ja tulee subventoida, mutta se pitää tehdä suoraan eikä erinäköisiä kiertoteitä jotka sotkee kaupunkirakennetta.

Minä en halua mitään parempaa aluepolitiikkaa jossa sitten arvotaan että montako kaupunkia meillä pitäisi olla, vaan tuon koko puuhastelun lopettamista. Väestö asettuu sitten niin kuin asettuu. Pienituloisia ihmisiä pitää tukea ja tilastollisesti tämä tuottaa alueellisia tulonsiirtoja, mutta tämä on eri asia kuin alueiden tukeminen sinänsä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kovaa puhetta, mutta faktat on koko lailla kohdallaan, kuten Isokalliolla yleensä.


Oiskohan kumminkaan. Minusta Isokallion kirjoitus on puhdasta populismia, jos jätetään huomiotta poliittinen näkökulma, joka haikailee vahvasti vanhaa aseveliakselia ja sinipunaa. Voisi kysyä, kumpi on pääasia, perustella poliittista valintaa moittimalla aluepolitiikkaa vai esittää aluepolitiikan muuttamiselle poliittista ratkaisua?

Minusta Isokallion faktat eivät ole kohdallaan siksi, että samoilla perusteluilla hän olisi voinut johdonmukaisesti vaatia koko Suomen lakkauttamista ja entisen työnantajansa pääkonttorin siirtämistä Pekingiin, lähelle tärkeintä firman markkina-aluetta ja kasvua. Juuri on uutisoitu, kuinka kukaan amerikkalainen tosijohtaja ei tahdo Nokian pääjohtajaksi, koska olisi muutettava periferiaan Suomeen. Jenkin näkökulmasta luultavasti sama asia kuin jos hesalainen joutuu muuttamaan Ivaloon.

Miksi Isokallio asettaa asumiseen hyväksytyn alueen rajan Pähkinäsaaren rauhan rajaksi, kun EU:n mittakaavassa aluetukien nettomaksajien rajat ovat paljon kauempana Suomen eteläpuolella? Miksi Isokallio ei moiti puolustusvoimien esittämää miljardin aluepoliittista ohjelmaa, jolla on tarkoitus suojella mm. Kalle Isokallion aluepoliittista itsenäisyyttä? En keksi muuta selitystä, kuin että aluepolitiikka on Isokallion mielestä tuomittavaa kun se on jonkun muun hyväksi. Mutta kun aluepolitiikka on oma etu, se on ihan OK.




> Se mikä aluepolitiikan puolustajissa jaksaa raivostuttaa on taipumus käsitellä asiaa periaatteellisena. Ei kyse ole siitä saako aluetukia olla sinänsä, vaan siitä että kuinka paljon ne saavat maksaa. Isokallio on minusta ihan oikeassa siinä että koko kannatus perustuu siihen ettei ihmisillä ole yksinkertaisesti mitään käsitystä siitä mitä "koko maan asuttuna pitäminen" ihan oikeasti maksaa. Ja sen takia tuo retoriikka. Ihan samaa sarjaa kuin autopuolue ja liikkumisen vapaus.


Mikään ei ole ilmaista, mutta kaikkea ei voi mitata rahalla. Aluepolitiikkaa löytyy kaikissa mittakaavoissa, ei pelkästään kaupungin ja maaseudun välillä. Aluepolitiikkaa ovat ilmaiset tiet, subventoidut tasahintaiset joukkoliikenneliput, metron rakentaminen Espooseen ja Marjarata Vantaalle, K-kaupan samat hinnat Kampissa ja Kauklahdessa, tullit, sähkön hinnoittelu, EU:n tuet Suomelle, maksuton terveydenhuolto, vakuutukset, kehitysapu, YK:n rauhanturvajoukot jne. Kaikki, millä tasataan kustannuksia tasa-arvon ja yhdenvertaisuuden nimissä.

Entä mitä Isokallio haluaa tehdä sillä kahdeksalla miljardilla, jonka hän haluaa pois aluepolitiikasta? Tulisiko sillä rakentaa lisää metroa ja moottoriteitä Helsinkiin? Vai ostaa huvijahteja ja yksityisiä lentokoneita, että pääsee täältä aluepolittisesti tekohengitetystä Suomesta oikeeseen maailmaan? Mikä on parempi käyttökohde?

Mistä tulee ja miksi on oikeutettua hyväksyä tasa-arvoisuus vain kaupunkilaisille? Onko maaseudulla asuva yhtä paha kuin ulkomaalainen?

Aika monta kysymystä jää auki, kun asiat eivät ole kohdallaan.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Minusta Isokallion faktat eivät ole kohdallaan siksi, että samoilla perusteluilla hän olisi voinut johdonmukaisesti vaatia koko Suomen lakkauttamista ja entisen työnantajansa pääkonttorin siirtämistä Pekingiin,


Jollakin muulla nyt ei ole faktat tai lukutaito kohdallaan. Eihän Isokallio mitään Suomen lakkauttamista vaadi vaan syrjäalueiden subvention lopettamista. Eikä Kiina tue Suomen asuttuna pitämistä sentilläkään, vaan ihan itse täällä on pärjättävä, joten analogiasi on päätön.

Ei myöskään ole mitään syytä uskoa, että Suomea tiheämmin keskimäärin asutetut valtiot olisivat ratkaisevasti tehokkaampia kuin Suomi. Kyse on siitä, että annettaisiin Suomenkin vapaasti kehittyä tehokkaampaan suuntaan sillä, että asutus talouspainovoimaisesti asettuisi tehokkaammille alueille asumaan. Ja jos toisaalta syntyisi muuttoliike, jossa Helsinkikin tyhjenee Kiinaan, miksi sitä edes pitäisi erityisesti vastustaa?




> Miksi Isokallio asettaa asumiseen hyväksytyn alueen rajan Pähkinäsaaren rauhan rajaksi


Siksi, että journalistisessa tekstissä on otettava huomioon lukijan kiinnostuneena pitäminen, ja tuo on puoliksi huvittava tapa vetää raja johonkin. Ei sitä miksikään analyyttiseksi rajaksi maksaja-Suomen ja subventio-Suomen välille ole tarkoitettu.




> Entä mitä Isokallio haluaa tehdä sillä kahdeksalla miljardilla, jonka hän haluaa pois aluepolitiikasta?


Miksi valtion pitäisi edes päättää, mihin se käytetään? Vapautetaan sen käyttö kuluttajien itse päätettäväksi eli lasketaan veroastetta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entä mitä Isokallio haluaa tehdä sillä kahdeksalla miljardilla, jonka hän haluaa pois aluepolitiikasta? Tulisiko sillä rakentaa lisää metroa ja moottoriteitä Helsinkiin? Vai ostaa huvijahteja ja yksityisiä lentokoneita, että pääsee täältä aluepolittisesti tekohengitetystä Suomesta oikeeseen maailmaan? Mikä on parempi käyttökohde?


Jospa käännettäisiin koko kysymyksenasettelu toiseen suuntaan. Kysynpä, tarvittaisiinko niin massiivista haja-asutusalueiden tukea kuin nyt jos Suomen väkiluku olisi n 30 miljoonaa asukasta nykyisillä alueilla? Ei tarvita, koska maa olisi silloin tasaisemmin asutettu kautta linjan ja Suomella olisi silloin ainakin 5 nykyisen Helsingin kokoista kaupunkia ja kymmeiä Lahden/Oulun kokoista ja Helsinkikin olisi silloin Hampurin kokoinen ja maalaiskylätkin olisivat oikean pikkukaupungin kokoisia j aolisivat tiheämmin ja koko liikenneinfraverkko olisi tiheämpi ja palvelisi paremmin. 

Ihmisillä olisi silloin valinnanvaraa asua joko suurkaupungissa tai maaseudun pikkukaupungissa tai kylässä ja pendelöidä lähimpään suurkaupunkiin ilman autoa ja jäädä vaikka viettämään sinne yöelämää. Nyt se ei ole mahdollista juuri muualla kuin etelässä koska julkinen paikallisliikenne muualla ei palvele tai on liian hidasta ja vuorot kulkevat lähinnä koululaisten liikkumisaikoja ajatellen.

Eli kummin päin haluaisitte: 

1) Perinteisen väljästi ja harvaan rakennetun Suomen jossa etelän kasvukseskusten  kasvua rajoitetaan suuntaamalla mahdollisimman paljon tukea pois etelästä ja joka tukeutuu perinteisiin elinkeinoihin kuten teollisuuteen, maa- ja metsätalouteen, kaivoksiin jne ? 

2) Tiheän "Uus-Suomen",  jossa kasvukeskusten kasvua ei rajoiteta vaan annetaan kasvaa esim ottamalla siirtolaisia tänne mahdollisimman paljon ja generoimalla innovatiivisuutta suosimalla kasvavia aloja kuten palvelusektoria, matkailua, finanssialaa, hyödyntämällä mahdollisimman paljon sähköisen tiedonsiirron ja viestinnän osaamispotentiaalia,  unohtamatta perinteisiäkin aloja, tavoitteena saada aikaan  talouskasvua joka pitkällä tähtäimellä (n 100-200 vuotta) kasvattaa Suomea myös väkiluvultaan 4-6 kertaiseksi nykyisestä ja joka mahdollistaa samalla myös tasaisemman asuttamisen ?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jollakin muulla nyt ei ole faktat tai lukutaito kohdallaan. Eihän Isokallio mitään Suomen lakkauttamista vaadi vaan syrjäalueiden subvention lopettamista.


Odotan Isokallion tasoiselta kaverilta johdonmukaisuutta. Ei hän todellakaan vaadi Suomen lakkauttamista, mutta pitäisi, jos olisi johdonmukainen.

Jos Isokallion Suomen aluepolitiikan vastustamisen syy ei ole poliittinen asenne vaan taloudelliset faktat, hänen tulisi vaatia koko Suomen tyhjentämistä sillä perusteella, että elämä täällä on kalliimpaa kuin etelämpänä Euroopassa. Jos hän paheksuu sitä, että hänen mielestään helsinkiläiset maksavat muiden suomalaisten elämän, hänen tulisi paheksua myös sitä, että rikkaimmat EU:n jäsenvaltiot maksavat muiden jäsenvaltioiden elämästä, jonka ansiosta jopa Helsinkiin tulee tukea.




> Ei myöskään ole mitään syytä uskoa, että Suomea tiheämmin keskimäärin asutetut valtiot olisivat ratkaisevasti tehokkaampia kuin Suomi.


Ei, mutta niistä jotkut vain ovat nettomaksajia eli muiden elättäjiä. Isokallio on paheksuvinaan sitä, että jotkut alueet ovat toisten elätettäviä. Mutta eihän hän tosiasaiassa sitä paheksu vaan ainoastaan valikoimiensa alueiden olemista jonkun muun elätettäviä.




> Ja jos toisaalta syntyisi muuttoliike, jossa Helsinkikin tyhjenee Kiinaan, miksi sitä edes pitäisi erityisesti vastustaa?


Niin, miksi populisti Isokallio ei vuodatuksessaan sano tätä asiaa ja kehu suomalaisen kännykkäteollisuuden karkaamista Kiinaan? Rohkenen arvata, että siinä vaiheessa eivät enään Katainen ja Urpilainen taputakaan selkään kuten hän toivoo nyt tapahtuvan.




> Siksi, että journalistisessa tekstissä on otettava huomioon lukijan kiinnostuneena pitäminen...


Juuri niin, näinhän populistin on toimittava. Hän nostattaa tunnelmaa siten kuin se helposti nousee. Siihen tarvitaan vihollinen, jonka päälle voi kaataa kaikki ongelmat. Epämiellyttävää totuutta ei pidä kertoa, sen voi kohdata sitten kun on kerätty äänisaalis.




> Miksi valtion pitäisi edes päättää, mihin se käytetään? Vapautetaan sen käyttö kuluttajien itse päätettäväksi eli lasketaan veroastetta.


Eikös tällä perusteella voi lakkauttaa muunkin verotuksen? Kyllä kansa tietää!

Antero

----------


## teme

> Oiskohan kumminkaan. Minusta Isokallion kirjoitus on puhdasta populismia, jos jätetään huomiotta poliittinen näkökulma, joka haikailee vahvasti vanhaa aseveliakselia ja sinipunaa. Voisi kysyä, kumpi on pääasia, perustella poliittista valintaa moittimalla aluepolitiikkaa vai esittää aluepolitiikan muuttamiselle poliittista ratkaisua?


Sinipunassa on hyvät ja huonot puolensa, ja hyviä on se että se ei varauksetta kannata esimerkiksi ihan mitä tahansa joka johtaa tulonsiirtoihin kaupungeista syrjäseuduille. Minusta Isokallio haikailee sitä tuon takia. Tuo haikailu on kuitenkin virhe, aluepuolue on ihan samanlainen kuin autopuolue, eli se ei noudata puolurajoja.




> Minusta Isokallion faktat eivät ole kohdallaan siksi, että samoilla perusteluilla hän olisi voinut johdonmukaisesti vaatia koko Suomen lakkauttamista ja entisen työnantajansa pääkonttorin siirtämistä Pekingiin, lähelle tärkeintä firman markkina-aluetta ja kasvua. Juuri on uutisoitu, kuinka kukaan amerikkalainen tosijohtaja ei tahdo Nokian pääjohtajaksi, koska olisi muutettava periferiaan Suomeen. Jenkin näkökulmasta luultavasti sama asia kuin jos hesalainen joutuu muuttamaan Ivaloon.


Senkun siirtää pääkonttorin jos se on järkevää. Espossa on puoleensa, mm. verrattaen edullinen koulutettu työvoima ja Kiinassa mm. lainsäädäntöriskejä. Vertailusi on kuitenkin älytön, tiivistymisen rajahyöty on laskeva ja jossain pisteessä jopa negatiivinen, ero sen välillä että väestötiheys on alueella muutama asukas tai muutama tuhat neliökilometrillä taas on valtava. Edellinen on käytännössä sama kuin asuisi yksin luodolla Suomenlahdella. Varmaan siinäkin olisi puolensa eikä minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan että joku noin tekee, mutta tuolle saarelaiselle tuskin tulisi mielenkään että hänen tulee saada samat yksityiset ja julkiset palvelut samalla hinnalla kuin muidenkin kotiluodolleen. En minä, ja tuskin Isokalliokaan, aja takaa sitä että koko Suomen pitäisi asua Töölössä, vaan edes jotenkin tiiviitä ja kohtuullisen kokoisia eli elinkelpoisia kaupunkeja. Ne syntyy ihan itsestään kun lakataan sotkemasta asioita.





> Miksi Isokallio asettaa asumiseen hyväksytyn alueen rajan Pähkinäsaaren rauhan rajaksi, kun EU:n mittakaavassa aluetukien nettomaksajien rajat ovat paljon kauempana Suomen eteläpuolella?


No eivät ole. Suomi on nettomaksaja.




> Miksi Isokallio ei moiti puolustusvoimien esittämää miljardin aluepoliittista ohjelmaa, jolla on tarkoitus suojella mm. Kalle Isokallion aluepoliittista itsenäisyyttä?


Siksi että kolumnit on rajallisen pituisia ja puolustuspolitiikka on talvisotaperinteineen sellainen matopurkki että kun siihen kajoaa niin kaikki muu tuppaa unohtumaan?




> Mikään ei ole ilmaista, mutta kaikkea ei voi mitata rahalla. Aluepolitiikkaa löytyy kaikissa mittakaavoissa, ei pelkästään kaupungin ja maaseudun välillä. Aluepolitiikkaa ovat ilmaiset tiet, subventoidut tasahintaiset joukkoliikenneliput, metron rakentaminen Espooseen ja Marjarata Vantaalle, K-kaupan samat hinnat Kampissa ja Kauklahdessa, tullit, sähkön hinnoittelu, EU:n tuet Suomelle, maksuton terveydenhuolto, vakuutukset, kehitysapu, YK:n rauhanturvajoukot jne. Kaikki, millä tasataan kustannuksia tasa-arvon ja yhdenvertaisuuden nimissä.


Jossain määrin kustannusten tasaamista tapahtuu missä tahansa verkostossa ihan jo sen takia että laskutusteknisesti muu olisi turhan vaikeaa, joukkoliikenneverkossa se tapahtuu osittain niin että syrjemmällä asuvat saavat huonompaa palvelua.

Mutta tuo argumentti on kaikella kunnioituksella täysin älytön:
- Kaiken näköisiin hyviin asioihin käytetään rahaa ilman tuotto-odotusta
- Aluepolitiikkaan käytetään rahaa ilman tuotto-odotusta.
- Kaikki hyvät asiat ovat aluepolitiikkaa  :Smile: 

Ja maailmassa jossa on rajallisesti resursseja joidenka mittayksikkö on raha hyvätkin asiat kilpailevat näistä. Minusta on enemmän hyvä käyttää rahaa vaikka parempaan vanhustenhuoltoon kuin jonkin omavaraistalouden ajalta periytyvän asuinrakenteen tekohenkittämiseen, semminkin kun se on pitkässä juoksussa joka tapauksessa toivonta.

Se että niinkin terävän kaverin kuin Anteron järki jäätyy tuolla tavalla on oireellista aluepolitiikan poliittisesti korruptoivasta vaikutuksesta. Puhutaan arvoista kun pitäisi puhua rahasta, kysymys on tukien mittakaavasta eikä periaatteesta.

Ja siinä käy lopulta näin, esimerkiksi Italiassa: Tilanteessa jossa toinen vauraampi puoli maata elättä toista sille köyhemmällä puolelle syntyy poliittinen luokka jonka ainoa tehtävä on kiskoa lisää rahaa keskusvallalta. Minkäänlaisella kokonaisedulla ei ole mitään väliä, ja tuosta on aika lyhyt matka suoranaiseen korruptioon; jos kaikki raha valtiolta on kotiinpäin niin mitä väliä sillä jos sitä jaetaan kavereiden firmoille omalla alueella? Vauraammalla puolella taas halukkuus maksaa mitään veroja romahtaa, koska niistä ei koeta hyöytyvän vastaavasto. Mikä tuottaa populistisen poliittisen luokan jonka ainoa tehtävä on pienentää valtiota, on siinä kokonaisuuden kannalta järkeä tai ei, ihan vaan siksi että heidän kannaltaan se on nettomenoerä. Ja jos ne rahat menevät joka tapauksessa pohjattomaan aluesuohon, niin mitä väliä jos sitä jaetaan kavereiden firmoille omalla alueella?

Lisäksi nuo alueelliset tulonsiirrot vain pahentevat ongelmia. Sijainnin haittoja tai muita tuottavuusongelmia voi kompensoida pienemmällä palkkatasolla, ja kun hinnat on kuitenkin pitkälti paikallisia niin ei tuo edes vähennä reaalituloja vastaavasti. Tämän takia esimerkiksi Yhdysvalloissa perustetaan autotehtaita jonnekin huitsan Nevadaan, ja tuo on se mekanimismi jolla kehittyvät taloudet kasvaa. Yhtenäiset valtakunnalliset palkat ja sosiaalietuudet estää tuon mekanismin toimimisen. Olisi itseasiassa parempi joka klassista keynesiläistä esimerkkiä mukaillen rakentaa vaikka pyramiideja verovaroille, niistä ei sentään ole mitään haittaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos hän paheksuu sitä, että hänen mielestään helsinkiläiset maksavat muiden suomalaisten elämän, hänen tulisi paheksua myös sitä, että rikkaimmat EU:n jäsenvaltiot maksavat muiden jäsenvaltioiden elämästä, jonka ansiosta jopa Helsinkiin tulee tukea.


Ehkä hän paheksuukin, mutta yhdessä kolumnissa ei voi käsitellä monta asiaa. Taitaa Helsinki joka tapauksessa olla reilusti nettomaksaja, vaikka EU-tukien paluun huomioisikin.




> Juuri niin, näinhän populistin on toimittava.


Olet taas erehtynyt. Näin on journalistista kolumnia kirjoittavan toimittava. Mielenkiintoinen kirjoittaminen ei silti ole populismia, vaan asioiden yksinkertaistaminen muka ymmärrettävälle tasolle on. Mutta eihän kolumnissa sitä ole eikä yritetäkään väittää, että koko mekanismi tunnettaisiin ja että ratkaisut ovat tässä. Nostetaan vain esiin se täysin ei-populistinen asia, että aluepolitiikalla on hyvin kallis hinta ja suuruusluokka-arvio siitä.




> Eikös tällä perusteella voi lakkauttaa muunkin verotuksen? Kyllä kansa tietää!


Kannattaisi nyt hieman perehtyä kansantalouteen ja talouspolitiikkaan ennen kuin tuollaisia _populistisia_ argumentteja laukoo. Lauseesi kuuluu kategoriaan "argumentoinnin perusvirheet", jonka voin toki kääntääkin: kannatatkos nyt kommunismia, koska sinun mielestäsi kaikki tulot pitäisi kerätä veroilla pois ja yksityisomistus lakkauttaa? Jos minä mielestäsi ehdotin verotuksen lakkauttamista, kyllä sinä silloin ehdotit yksityisomistuksen lakkauttamista.

Kaikki verot tuottavat tehokkuustappiota, eikä niitä kerätä huvikseen. Verojen keräämiseen on syynsä: ulkoisvaikutusten maksattaminen hyötyjille/haittaajille, riskinottoon kannustavan sosiaalivakuutuksen toteuttaminen sekä lukuisia poliittisia syitä, esimerkiksi paremmin toimiva ja turvallisempi yhteiskunta tuloeroja pienentämällä (itsekin uskon tähän). Mutta mikäli valtiolta todella vapautuu merkittävä määrä kustannuksia tarpeisiin, joita ei enää ole, ei niille ole mikään pakko keksiä uutta käyttöä ja ohjailla ylhäältä, mihin se käytetään. Ne kannattaa ennemmin vapauttaa vapaille markkinoille, jossa yksilöt itse pyrkivät ohjaamaan ne tehokkaaseen käyttöön ja siten kasvattamaan taloudellista toimeliaisuutta.

En tietenkään sulje pois sitä mahdollisuutta, että valtio siirtää rahaa johonkin muuhun käyttöön, mutta sen ei tule olla mikään itsetarkoitus, vaan verotusta kannattaa aina vähentää niin paljon kuin mahdollista.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että niinkin terävän kaverin kuin Anteron järki jäätyy tuolla tavalla on oireellista aluepolitiikan poliittisesti korruptoivasta vaikutuksesta. Puhutaan arvoista kun pitäisi puhua rahasta, kysymys on tukien mittakaavasta eikä periaatteesta.


Kiitos, mutta minä odotan myös entiseltä Nokian johtajalta terävyyttä ja alykkyyttä.

Minusta ei voi erottaa arvoja ja rahoja siten, että tarpeen mukaan voidaan puhua vain toisista. Ja myös yksipuolisuus minua kiusaa. Isokallio ei näe aluepolitiikassa mitään hyötyjä. Kun hän arvostelee sitä, hänen tulisi minun mielestäni arvostella niitä syitä, miksi aluepolitiikasta on päätetty kuten on. Nyt tuo kirjoittelu on saman arvoista kuin jos Isokallio menee Vehoon ja alkaa meuhkata siitä, miksi joku Mersu maksaa 150.000  kun auton saa jobbarilta tonnillakin. Sitten automyyjä alkaa selittää Mersun hienouksia ja statusarvoa, johon Isokallio vastaa, että hei, nyt ei puhuta arvoista vaan rahasta. Eiköhän myyjän oikea vastaus Isokalliolle ole silloin, että senkun menet sen jobbarisi kanssa kaupoille.




> Olet taas erehtynyt. Näin on journalistista kolumnia kirjoittavan toimittava. Mielenkiintoinen kirjoittaminen ei silti ole populismia, vaan asioiden yksinkertaistaminen muka ymmärrettävälle tasolle on. Mutta eihän kolumnissa sitä ole eikä yritetäkään väittää, että koko mekanismi tunnettaisiin ja että ratkaisut ovat tässä. Nostetaan vain esiin se täysin ei-populistinen asia, että aluepolitiikalla on hyvin kallis hinta ja suuruusluokka-arvio siitä.


En hyväksy populismin perusteeksi sitä, että ei ole tilaa kirjoittaa asiaa. Juuri sitähän se populismi on: poimitaan herkkuja sieltä täältä, irrotetaan asioita kokonaisuudesta. Ja kuten joku soittaja sanoi viikonvaihteessa jossain radion ohjelmassa lehdistöstä: Olennaista ei ole se, mitä lehdissä sanotaan, vaan mikä jätetään sanomatta. Juuri siitä populismi nousee. Ja mikä tärkeämpää, tietämättömyys on totalitaarisen valtiomahdin voima.

Jos Isokallio valittaa, että aluepolitiikka maksaa 8 miljardia, hänen tulisi vähintään selvittää, mikä on hänen mielestään sopiva aluepolitiikan hinta jos 8 on liikaa, kuin myös mikä on sitten se vaihtoehtoinen halvempi aluepolitiikka. Siten kun Isokallio joutuu hallitukseen, hänen täytyy jotain tarjota tilalle. Sen hän jättää populistina kertomatta, vaikka se on kaikkein tärkein asia.

Asiaan paremmin perehtymättömänä, löytyyhän Suomen historiasta sellainen aluepoliittinen kokeilu, jossa osa Suomea tyhjennettiin. Ei tainnut olla ihan helppoa ja halpaa sekään. Siis: Mikä on 8 miljardin aluepolitiikan vaihtoehto? Ilman sitä on huono keskustella siitä, onko 8 miljarida aluepolitiikkaan liikaa vai ei.




> Kannattaisi nyt hieman perehtyä kansantalouteen ja talouspolitiikkaan ennen kuin tuollaisia _populistisia_ argumentteja laukoo. Lauseesi kuuluu kategoriaan "argumentoinnin perusvirheet", jonka voin toki kääntääkin: kannatatkos nyt kommunismia, koska sinun mielestäsi kaikki tulot pitäisi kerätä veroilla pois ja yksityisomistus lakkauttaa? Jos minä mielestäsi ehdotin verotuksen lakkauttamista, kyllä sinä silloin ehdotit yksityisomistuksen lakkauttamista.


Noh noh, nyt heiluttelet olkinukkea!  :Smile:  En minä sanonut, että sinä haluat lopetta verotuksen. Vaan sanoin, että kaikkia veroja voi perustella lopetettavaksi sillä, että annetaan markkinoiden hoitaa. Ei sellainen yhteiskunta vaan toimi.

Valtion budjetista löytyy läjäpäin miljardien menoeriä, joista joku ei tykkää, niinkuin Isokallio ei tykkää aluepolitiikan rahoittamisesta (tarkkaan ottaen ei käynyt selville, tykkääkön hän kumminkin aluepolitiikasta, jos se on ilmaista). Yleensä se joku on se, joka ei koe saavansa niistä rahoista mitään itselleen. Esimerkiksi autoilijat haluavat taatusti pitää itse sen 5 miljardia, mikä heiltä kerätään fiskaalista veroa. Onneksi sitä rahaa ei kuitenkaan anneta autoilijoille markkinavoimien ohjaukseen, koska siinäkään asiassa markkinatalous ei toimi, koska ulkoisvaikutuksia ei ole hinnoiteltu, eivätkä ne siten ohjaa käyttäytymistä kuten niiden pitäisi.

Ja jotta nyt ei jää epäselväksi, niin minä en tässä ole puolustelemassa tai kieltämässä aluepolitiikkaa sen enempää Suomessa, EU:ssa kuin EU:n ulkorajoilla muuta maailmaa vastaan  tai sen puolesta. Minua vaan nyppii Isokallion heittäytyminen populistiksi, ja erityisesti sen vuoksi, että taustan perusteella olisi odottanut hänen kykenevän asialliseen kirjoittamiseen. Se ei tarkoita sitä, ettei Isokalliollakin saa olla mielipiteitä.




> En tietenkään sulje pois sitä mahdollisuutta, että valtio siirtää rahaa johonkin muuhun käyttöön, mutta sen ei tule olla mikään itsetarkoitus, vaan verotusta kannattaa aina vähentää niin paljon kuin mahdollista.


Oiskohan nyt niin, että minä voisin kehottaa sinua perehtymään kansantalouteen. Verojen vähentäminen onnistuu lakkauttamalla julkisia palveluita. Yhteiskunta ei kuitenkaan toimi ilman julkisia palveluita, joten verojen vähentämisen raja-arvo eli ei veroja ei ole optimitilanne, eikä siihen pidä pyrkiä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Verojen vähentäminen onnistuu lakkauttamalla julkisia palveluita. Yhteiskunta ei kuitenkaan toimi ilman julkisia palveluita, joten verojen vähentämisen raja-arvo eli ei veroja ei ole optimitilanne, eikä siihen pidä pyrkiä.


Kerääpä nyt ne omat olkiukkosi pois. Enhän minä edelleenkään väittänyt, että verot pitää lakkauttaa! Enkä sanonut, että veroton tilanne on optimaalinen. Luettelin monia syitä, miksi veroja kerätään ja miksi yhteiskunta toimii paremmin verojen avulla tuotettujen palvelujen avulla. Mutta jokaiselle kerättävälle veroäyrille tulee olla jokin tarkoitus. Jos yksi niistä tarkoituksista poistuu, on ihan hyvä vaihtoehto vain lopettaa verojen kerääminen sitä varten. Jos aluepolitiikka koetaan hyödyttömäksi, ei sen tarvitse tarkoittaa, että aluepolitiikkaa varten kerätyt rahat on valtion käytettävä jotenkin muuten. Sitähän sinä väitit, koska halusit tietää, mihin ne rahat käytetään. Ne rahat tulee käyttää johonkin muuhun vain, jos siitä on jotain todellista hyötyä. Mikäli ei ole, on ne jätettävä keräämättä kokonaan.

Kyllä, verojen vähentäminen onnistuu lakkauttamalla julkisia palveluita. Nyt käsitelläänkin sitä, tulisiko julkinen palvelu nimeltään aluepoliittinen tuki lopettaa tai sen hintaa pienentää, koska siitä ei ole yhteiskunnalle hintansa arvoista hyötyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:39 ----------




> En hyväksy populismin perusteeksi sitä, että ei ole tilaa kirjoittaa asiaa.


No nyt kannattaa aloittaa niiden viestännän opintojen etsiminen. Miten voit saada sanotuksi jotain, jollet osaa sanoa sitä lyhyesti? On vain kylmä fakta, että ihmisten omaksumiskyky ei ole rajaton, joten asioita on lyhennettävä ja yksinkertaistettava. Vai onko mielestäsi oikein, että asioista tulee jättää silloin kokonaan keskustelematta? Lehdistö ei saa kirjoittaa asioista, joista se ei voi tehdä tieteelliset mittapuut täyttäviä monisivuisia artikkeleja? Luuletko, että se todella edistäisi demokratiaa? Miten uskot, että kukaan ikinä olisi saanut tietää TramWestista, jollei siitä saakaan kirjoittaa tällä tavoin "populistisesti" eli lyhyesti tiivistäen?

Populismi ei ole sama asia kuin ytimekkäästi ja tiivistäen asioiden sanominen. Asioita täytyy voida tiivistää ja yksinkertaistaa. Populismi on sitä, että yksinkertaistetaan asioita harhauttavalla tavalla sellaisiksi, jossa ne kuulostavat järkeenkäyvältä, mutta eivät todellisuudessa toimi. Asioiden yksinkertaistamisen ja lyhentämisen leimaaminen populismiksi nyt vain on todella tyhmää, ja itse asiassa juuri sitä oikeata populismia.

Ongelmiin on voitava tarttua antamalla esimerkkejä ja karkeita arvioita. Lehdistön tehtävä on toimia monesti keskustelun avaajana. Yksi sellainen keino on esittää arvio siitä, mitä aluepolitiikka meille maksaa. Ja sellaisen Isokallio on esittänyt, eikä mitään tieteellisesti todistettua ratkaisumallia. Hän peräänkuuluttaa todellista arviointia siitä, mikä aluepolitiikan hinta on. Ja kun valtiovalta ei ole millään tavoin arvioinut, mitkä aluepolitiikan hyödyt per euro ovat, miten asiasta voitaisikaan käydä kunnollista keskustelua ennen kuin sellainen arviointi tehdään? Onko asiasta siis vaiettava, koska sitä ei ole riittävästi arvioitu ja tutkittu?

Etkä ilmeisesti edelleenkään ymmärrä, mikä kaupallisen lehden kolumnin funktio muutenkaan on. Medialukutaitoa kaivataan.

Voitaisiinko nyt keskittyä itse asiaan eli siihen, millä keinoilla voit perustella, että tuo 8 miljardia on a) väärin laskettu tai b) kaikki todella hyödyllistä aluepoliittista tukea? Perusteeksi ei oikein toimi se, että "kaikkihan on aluepolitiikkaa". Se on vain nimeämiskysymys, nyt puhutaan siitä, että mikä osa tuosta 8 miljardista on oikeasti hyödyllistä ja mikä osa vain kansantalouden kasvua jarruttavaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kiitos, mutta minä odotan myös entiseltä Nokian johtajalta terävyyttä ja alykkyyttä.
> 
> Minusta ei voi erottaa arvoja ja rahoja siten, että tarpeen mukaan voidaan puhua vain toisista. Ja myös yksipuolisuus minua kiusaa. Isokallio ei näe aluepolitiikassa mitään hyötyjä. Kun hän arvostelee sitä, hänen tulisi minun mielestäni arvostella niitä syitä, miksi aluepolitiikasta on päätetty kuten on. Nyt tuo kirjoittelu on saman arvoista kuin jos Isokallio menee Vehoon ja alkaa meuhkata siitä, miksi joku Mersu maksaa 150.000  kun auton saa jobbarilta tonnillakin. Sitten automyyjä alkaa selittää Mersun hienouksia ja statusarvoa, johon Isokallio vastaa, että hei, nyt ei puhuta arvoista vaan rahasta. Eiköhän myyjän oikea vastaus Isokalliolle ole silloin, että senkun menet sen jobbarisi kanssa kaupoille.


Jos blogin kirjoittaja on Kalle Isokallio niin sitä pitää ymmärtää lukea lähinnä pilke silmäkulmalla. Aikoinaan Isokallio,  joka oli Nokian dirika ennen kännykkäaikaa, ja saatuaan kultaisen kädenpuristuksen, siirtyi kirjoittamaan töikseen poliitisia satiireja joista osa painettiin ihan kirjoiksi. 

Yhdessä niistä hän ehdotti tosissan että mm Suomen rikkain kunta Kauniainen ja köyhin Pelkosenniemi yhditettäisiin. Pelkosenniemi välttäisi konkurssin ja Kauniainen saisi Pyhätunturin hiihtoksekuksen itselleen ja ikääntyvän väestönsä hoitamiseksi halpaa hoiturityövoimaa. Lisäksi Kaunianen-Pelkosenniemelle perustettaisiin kunnallinen "liikennelaitos" joka olisi lentoyhtiö joka lentäisi Roi:n ja Hki-Vantaan välillä ja yhdistetyn kunnan asukkaille asukkaille myytäisiin edullinen "seutulippu". Tarkoitushan ei olis missään nimessä että köyhät pelkosenniemeläiset muuttaisi etelään vaan käyttäisivät näitä tuettuja lentoja työmatkoihinsa ja vastaavasti granilaiset pääsisivät niillä huvimatkoille Lappiin. Kyseinen satiiri sai aikoinaan jopa kannatusta Kauniaisissa mutta itseäni entisenä granilaisena lähinnä yökötti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## SlaverioT

> Slaverio, kysymys ei ole Helsingistä vaan kaupungistumisen jarruttamisesta yleensä. Ero muuhun Eurooppaan ja Pohjoismaihin on Suomessa se että kaupungistumisaste on pienempi.


Tartutaan nyt tähän kaupungistumisasteeseen ja otetaan tuo Ruotsi mittapuuksi. CIA World Factbookissa josta esimerkiksi wikipedian luvut ovat on virhe joka huomioi Ruotsin osalta koko taajamaväestön ja Suomen osalta vain kaupunkiväestön joten tämä on syytä oikoa.

Suomen taajamat(%-osuus koko valtio)
Väestö: 4 388 000 (84%)
Pinta-ala 7 169 km2 (2,4%)
Määrä: 745 kpl

http://www.stat.fi/ajk/tiedotteet/v2...008-01-15.html

Ruotsi taajamat
Väestö: 7 631 952 (84,4%)
Pinta-ala: 5286 km2 (1,3%)
Määrä: 1940 kpl

http://www.scb.se/statistik/MI/MI081...MI38SM0601.pdf

Suomen taajamien suhteellinen väestömäärä sama kuin Ruotsin, mutta taajamia suhteessa vähemmän. Toisaalta taajamat Suomessa on harvempaan asuttuja, mutta autoriippuvaisen taajamarakenteen tekemisen suuri into meillä Suomessa olikin jo tiedossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos aluepolitiikka koetaan hyödyttömäksi, ei sen tarvitse tarkoittaa, että aluepolitiikkaa varten kerätyt rahat on valtion käytettävä jotenkin muuten. Sitähän sinä väitit, koska halusit tietää, mihin ne rahat käytetään. Ne rahat tulee käyttää johonkin muuhun vain, jos siitä on jotain todellista hyötyä. Mikäli ei ole, on ne jätettävä keräämättä kokonaan.


Yhteiskuntataloudessa on niin, että jos varoja ei käytetä yhteen tarkoitukseen, ne tulevat käytetyksi johonkin toiseen. Jos jätetään keräämättä 8 mrd veroja, eivät ne rahat jäädy jollekin tilille vaan kuluttajat ja firmat käyttävät ne johonkin. Vastuullista valtion hoitoa on pohtia, mihin se varallisuus päätyy, jotta sitä ei käytetä vielä tyhmempään.



> Nyt käsitelläänkin sitä, tulisiko julkinen palvelu nimeltään aluepoliittinen tuki lopettaa tai sen hintaa pienentää, koska siitä ei ole yhteiskunnalle hintansa arvoista hyötyä.


Eiköhän aluepolitiikan hyöty tai hyödyttömyys ole toistaiseksi Isokallion ja ehkä sinun mielipide. Samoin kuin se, onko aluepolitiikan tarkoituksenmukaisuutta pohdittu hallitusten ja eduskuntien toimesta. Siis myös edellisten eli sellaisenkin hallituksen toimesta, jossa ovat olleet mukana Isokallion komppaamat Kokoomus ja SDP.




> No nyt kannattaa aloittaa niiden viestännän opintojen etsiminen. Miten voit saada sanotuksi jotain, jollet osaa sanoa sitä lyhyesti? On vain kylmä fakta, että ihmisten omaksumiskyky ei ole rajaton, joten asioita on lyhennettävä ja yksinkertaistettava. Vai onko mielestäsi oikein, että asioista tulee jättää silloin kokonaan keskustelematta? Lehdistö ei saa kirjoittaa asioista, joista se ei voi tehdä tieteelliset mittapuut täyttäviä monisivuisia artikkeleja? Luuletko, että se todella edistäisi demokratiaa? Miten uskot, että kukaan ikinä olisi saanut tietää TramWestista, jollei siitä saakaan kirjoittaa tällä tavoin "populistisesti" eli lyhyesti tiivistäen?
> 
> Populismi ei ole sama asia kuin ytimekkäästi ja tiivistäen asioiden sanominen. Asioita täytyy voida tiivistää ja yksinkertaistaa. Populismi on sitä, että yksinkertaistetaan asioita harhauttavalla tavalla sellaisiksi, jossa ne kuulostavat järkeenkäyvältä, mutta eivät todellisuudessa toimi.


Meinasin kirjoittaa itse tuon viimeisen lauseen, mutta teit sen puolestani. Isokallio ei ole tiivistänyt eikä kirjoittanut ytimekkäästi, vaan kirjoitti yksipuolisesti ja perustelemattomasti. Se on eri asia kuin tiivistäminen. Se, miten Isokallio kirjoitti, on populismia. Se on yhtä informatiivista ja luotettavaa kuin kopioida myyntimiehen tiedote lehtiartikkeliksi, perethtymättä asiaan itse pätkääkään.




> Etkä ilmeisesti edelleenkään ymmärrä, mikä kaupallisen lehden kolumnin funktio muutenkaan on. Medialukutaitoa kaivataan.


Tiedän kyllä, mikä on kolumni. Siksi sanonkin Isokallion kirjoitusta populistiseksi, koska populismi voidaa sallia kolumnissa, ainakin Iltalehden tyyppisissä lehdissä. Siksi väitän, ettei kirjoituksessa ole asiaa, kun se on populistinen kolumni. Mutta en ole ihan varma, kuinka moni muu ymmärtää asian. Erityisesti siksi, ettei Isokalliota kai yleisesti pidetä pellenä, vaan hänen ajatuksiaan otetaan vakavasti, kuten toteamalla Teme aloitti.




> Voitaisiinko nyt keskittyä itse asiaan eli siihen, millä keinoilla voit perustella, että tuo 8 miljardia on a) väärin laskettu tai b) kaikki todella hyödyllistä aluepoliittista tukea? Perusteeksi ei oikein toimi se, että "kaikkihan on aluepolitiikkaa". Se on vain nimeämiskysymys, nyt puhutaan siitä, että mikä osa tuosta 8 miljardista on oikeasti hyödyllistä ja mikä osa vain kansantalouden kasvua jarruttavaa.


Vaikea keskustella esittämistäsi aiheista, kun ei ole mitään asiatietoa keskustelun pohjaksi. Mistä 8 mrd koostuu? Mitä kaikkea Isokallio laskee aluepolitiikkaan, mitä muut laskevat siinen? Ei selvinnyt Isokallion populistisesta tekstistä, jossa ei ollut asiaa edes nimeksi. Jos joku alustaa aiheesta, voi syntyä keskustelua. Populistin tarkoitus on, ettei keskustelua synnykään. Sillä tavoin Isokallio kirjoitti.

Antero

----------


## teme

Slaverio, tilastokeskuksen käyttämä taajaman määritelmä on hyvin löysä, itseasiassa mökkikylä jossa minulla on mökki on tuolla kriteerillä taajama. Erillaiset kaupungit määritelmät tekee vertailusta hankalaa, mutta jotenkin kuvittelisin että asian on otettu huomioon esim. YK:n vertailututkimuksessa, joka antoi Suomen kaupungistumisasteeksi 64% 90-luvun puolivälissä, http://www.stat.fi/tup/kuntapuntari/...2004_alue.html

Toinen asia. Täällä on usein ihmetelty sitä kuinka Keski-Eurooppalaisessa pikkukylässä kulkee bussi tai jopa ratikka, kun taas vastaavan kokoisessa suomalaisessa ei kannata edes taksitolppa. Ero on tietenkin siinä että seuraava kyllä on kahdenkymmenen eikä kahden kilometrin päässä.




> Minusta ei voi erottaa arvoja ja rahoja siten, että tarpeen mukaan voidaan puhua vain toisista. Ja myös yksipuolisuus minua kiusaa. Isokallio ei näe aluepolitiikassa mitään hyötyjä.


Olin ihan tosissani kun kirjoitin etten äkkiseltään keksi mitään muuta ongelmaa kaupungistumisessa (Suomessa) kuin että keskimäärin alkoholin kulutus nousee. Ainoa jotenkin järkevä perustelu jonka keksin on olemassaolevan infran loppuunkäyttö, esimerksi jonkinlainen tieverkko tarvitaan joka tapauksessa esimerkiksi metsätalouden tarpeisiin ja lisäkäytön marginaalikustannukset ovat pienet. Samoin joka tapauksessa jo ihan tietyistä elinkeinoista johtuen osa väestöstä asuu maalla, ja heidän palveluidensa järjesteminen maksaa joka tapauksessa.

Tuossa argumentissa on nyt vaan kaksi ongelmaa. Ensimmäinen on perinteinen hyvää rahaa huonon rahan perään, jos on aikoinaan tehty virheinvestointi tekemällä liikenneyhteyksiä jonnekin kannon nokkaan niin se että sinne rakennetaan joku aaltopeltihalli vain lisää tappioita, koska se on edelleen väärässä paikassa. Toinen on se että aluepolitiikka ei tähän saakka ole juuri edes hidastanut kaupungistumista,  mutta investointeja on kyllä lisätty eli tappiot kasvaa koko ajan. Kyynisempi sanoisi että tukien tarkoitus on lähinnä pitää huoltaa äänestäjien omaisuuden arvosta, ainakin maataloustuki käytännössä toimii näin eli kapitalisoituu pellon hintaan.

Sitten on se toinen perinteinen argumentti että kaupungit ei pysty kasvamaan tarpeeksi nopeasti, eli kaupungistumisen hidastamine on niidenkin etu. Unohdetaan nyt se kysymys että voiko kaupungistumista edes hidastaa sanottavasti, se mitä tuo käytännössä tarkoittaa on että kaupungilla ei ole varaa kasvaa tarpeeksi nopeasti. Ratkaisuna tähän se että siirretään rahaa pois kaupungista on kohteliaasti sanottuna hassu.




> Jos Isokallio valittaa, että aluepolitiikka maksaa 8 miljardia, hänen tulisi vähintään selvittää, mikä on hänen mielestään sopiva aluepolitiikan hinta jos 8 on liikaa, kuin myös mikä on sitten se vaihtoehtoinen halvempi aluepolitiikka. Siten kun Isokallio joutuu hallitukseen, hänen täytyy jotain tarjota tilalle. Sen hän jättää populistina kertomatta, vaikka se on kaikkein tärkein asia.


Tilanpuutten vuoksi en kirjoita pitkää litaniaa, mutta minusta sopiva hinta aluepolitiikalle olisi esimerkiksi miljardi euroa vuodessa. En pidä pahana että rakennemuutospaikkakuntia tuetaan, mutta tämän tuen pitäisi olla kertaluonteista ja tehokasta. Esimerkiksi rata Heinolaan voisi olla tällainen toimi. Ja rahat käytetään siihen millä niitä perustellaan. Jos esimerkiksi halutaan maksaa ruokahuollon omavaraisuusasteesta niin määritellään mikä se aste on johon pyritään, ja miten siihen päästään tehokkaimmin.

Yksi erityistapaus on aavekylät, eli sellaiset pienet taajamat jotka tyhjenevät niin pahasti että ei siellä ole oikein mitään palveluita. Tyyliin kiinteistöjen arvo on negatiiivinen koska niiden ylläpitokulut ylittää tuoton. Joissain tapauksissa pitäisi vaan pistää pakettiin koko kylä, ja minusta sopiva sopeuttamistoimi olisi maksaa tuntuva kertakorvaus kiinteistöistä asukkaille. Halvemmaksi tuo tulee kuin yrittää väkisin elvyttää ilman mitään takeita onnistumisesta.

Lisäksi pitäisi panostaa kaavoituksen, sekä kaupungeissa että kylissä. Eli ei ainakaan näin:



> johtaja Markku Tornberg MTK:sta linjaa.
> 
> ”Valtion nykyinen politiikka, joka pyrkii syvällä maaseudullakin ohjaamaan asuinrakentamista kylien yhteyteen on mielestäni väärä. Maalla täytyy saada asua väljästi.”
> http://www.maaseuduntulevaisuus.fi/u...e_vapaavuorta/


Ikäänkuin meillä ei olisi jo riesaksi saakka taloja keskellä ei mitään, vaan niitä pitäisi vielä rakentaa lisää.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:14 ----------

Vielä siitä miten Isokallio tuon luvun laskee. Hän ottaa ilmeisesti yksinkertaisesti valtion verotulojen ja menojen alueellisen erotuksen. Tuossa laskelmassa muuten muistaakseni myös sekä Varsinaissuomi että Pirkanmaa on nettomaksajia Uudenmaan lisäksi.

Tuo on väärä laskelma siinä mielessä että osa noista miljardeista selittyy sosiaalisilla tulonsiirroilla, tosin kun työttömyden yksi päätekijöistä on asuinpaikka niin voi kysyä että onko tämäkin aluepolitiikkaa. Sama juttu korkeampien hoito- ja koulutusmenojen kanssa. Ja on toki luontevaa että rajaseuduilla käytetään esim. rajavalvontaan ja puolustukseen enemmän rahaa.

Toisaalta tuosta luvusta puuttuu tulonsiirrot budjetin ulkopuolella, esimerkiksi noin 200 miljoonaa pelkästään Postimaksuissa. Eli pitäisiin suht hyvänä indikaattorina.

Mitään lopullista totuutta asiasta ei ole määrittelyongelmista johtuen. Mutta sanotaan nyt näin että mikään alle neljä miljardia vuodessa ei nyt vaan ole uskottavaa ja toiselle kymmenellä miljardilla mentäessä taas oletetaan jo aika spekulatiivisia tuottavuushyötyjä.

Esko Niemi tykkää näitä laskella, hänen viimeisin arvauksensa taitaa olla seitsämän miljardia vuodessa, http://www.eskoniemi.fi/kirjoituksia...epolitiikasta/

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Yhteiskuntataloudessa on niin, että jos varoja ei käytetä yhteen tarkoitukseen, ne tulevat käytetyksi johonkin toiseen. Jos jätetään keräämättä 8 mrd veroja, eivät ne rahat jäädy jollekin tilille vaan kuluttajat ja firmat käyttävät ne johonkin. Vastuullista valtion hoitoa on pohtia, mihin se varallisuus päätyy, jotta sitä ei käytetä vielä tyhmempään.


Ei se tietenkään päädy tileille makaamaan, se vasta katastrofi olisikin. Mutta pidän silti mielipidettäsi outona, koska ei yhteiskunnan tehtävä ole määräillä, mihin ihmiset rahansa käyttävät tai yritykset sijoittavat. Sitä kutsutaan suunnitelmataloudeksi, ja se nyt vain on todettu käytännössä mahdottomaksi. Vapaan länsimaisen yhteiskunnan pitää antaa ihmisille oikeus valita vapaasti rahojensa käyttökohde ja luottaa siihen, että osaavat itse käyttää sen omaksi parhaakseen. Valtio toki voi veropolitiikalla rahastaa niistä ulkoisvaikutuksista tai muuten rasvata yhteiskunnan toimintaa, mutta ei valtion tehtävä ole pantata rahoja yksityisiltä pois. Markkinatalouden idea on, että raha löytää itse tiensä hyödyllisimpään tarkoitukseen. Valtio voi Smithin näkymätöntä kättä toki ohjailla, mutta se ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus, eikä valtion tehtävä ole suojella kansalaisia omalta rahankäytöltään.

Ja tämä ei edelleenkään tarkoita sitä, että vastustaisin Suomen sosiaalipolitiikkaa. Sosiaalipolitiikkaakin tehdään silti valtion toimesta vain siitä syystä, että se parantaa yhteiskunnan toimintaa.




> Eiköhän aluepolitiikan hyöty tai hyödyttömyys ole toistaiseksi Isokallion ja ehkä sinun mielipide.


Ja sen toimivuus on ilmeisesti sinun mielipide. Isokallio puhui juuri aluepolitiikkauskonnosta ihan syystä, eli sen toimivuutta ei näköjään saa edes kyseenalaistaa, tai ainakin se on silkkaa populismia.




> Samoin kuin se, onko aluepolitiikan tarkoituksenmukaisuutta pohdittu hallitusten ja eduskuntien toimesta.


No onko pohdittu vai eikö? Ja missä nämä pohdinnat tulevat ilmi?




> Siis myös edellisten eli sellaisenkin hallituksen toimesta, jossa ovat olleet mukana Isokallion komppaamat Kokoomus ja SDP.


Eihän Isokallio heitä komppaa: "Miten ihmeessä muiden puolueiden etelästä valitut kansanedustajat sallivat sen, että heidän äänestäjiltään kerätään veroja, jotta Kepu säilyy edelleen valtapuolueena rajan pohjoispuolella?"

Tuossahan nimenomaan kyseenalaistetaan näiden puolueiden toiminta. Kepun toimintahan on ihan ymmärrettävää.




> Erityisesti siksi, ettei Isokalliota kai yleisesti pidetä pellenä, vaan hänen ajatuksiaan otetaan vakavasti, kuten toteamalla Teme aloitti.


Hyvä että otetaan vakavasti, koska Isokallio sanoo kolumnissaan edelleenkin yhden tärkeän asian: nykyiseen aluepolitiikkaan menee valtava summa rahaa, mutta mitään takeita ei ole siitä, että se tuottaisi mitään hyötyä. Todetaan myös, että aluepolitiikka on pohjimmiltaan kannattamattoman toiminnan tukemista ja että sellaisena se tulee pysymään; se ei muuta kannattamatonta kannattavaksi. Vai onko sinulla osoittaa, että aluepoliittinen tuki olisi missään oikeasti nostanut alueita vaikeuksista?




> Vaikea keskustella esittämistäsi aiheista, kun ei ole mitään asiatietoa keskustelun pohjaksi.


Eli siksi tuollaiset keskustelunavaukset ovatkin populismia? Kolumni on populismia, koska siinä ei mainita asiatietoa, jota ei ole olemassakaan?




> Mistä 8 mrd koostuu? Mitä kaikkea Isokallio laskee aluepolitiikkaan, mitä muut laskevat siinen?


Sanotaanhan se kolumnissa aika selvästi: alueen kerätyt verotulot miinus alueelle käytetyt verotulot. Kaikki muu on alueellista tulonsiirtoa eli aluepoliittista tukea.




> Populistin tarkoitus on, ettei keskustelua synnykään. Sillä tavoin Isokallio kirjoitti.


Se, että tulkitset, että Isokallio kieltäisi asiasta keskustelun, menee kyllä päin honkia. Vai kuulostaako tämä oikeasti siltä: "Ehdotan, että Katainen ja Urpilainen perustavat kaksikantaisen työryhmän laatimaan 2000-luvun aluepolitiikkaa. Tavoitteena on miettiä, miten maamme kilpailukykyä voidaan parantaa aluepoliittisin toimenpitein."

Miten Isokallion kolumnin voi tulkita muuten kuin siten, että halutaan kyseenalaistaa nykyiset rakenteet ja keskustella niiden muuttamisesta?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja sen toimivuus on ilmeisesti sinun mielipide. Isokallio puhui juuri aluepolitiikkauskonnosta ihan syystä, eli sen toimivuutta ei näköjään saa edes kyseenalaistaa, tai ainakin se on silkkaa populismia.


Jos jätettäisiin ne olkinuket.  :Smile:  En ole ottanut kantaa aluepolitiikkaan. Olen vain todennut tässä ketjussa aiemmin, että sellainen on määritelty kaavoitusjärjestelmäämme kuuluvassa alueiden käytön tavoitteissa. Olen myös vihjannut  juristiystäväni vinkistä  että asuinpaikan vapaus on meillä kansalaisoikeus. Valtiovallalla lienee kai jokin velvollisuus huolehtia kansalaisoikeuksien toteutumisesta, mihin mahdollisesti tarvitaan aluepolitiikkaa. Aluepolitiikka puolestaan ei ole ainoa asia, joka maksaa, ja jonka hintaa ei ehkä ole pohdittu kylliksi, kun asiasta on päätetty. Toinen sellainen on, kuten Teme mainitsi, autopuolueen vaatimus liikkumisen vapaudesta  heidän tulkintansa mukaan nimenomaan autolla, kaikkialle ja kovaa vauhtia.

Sitä olen kritisoinut, että aluepolitiikkaa tehdään esim. liiketaloudellisten intressien perustella. Sitä tekevät ainakin VR-Yhtymä ja lentoyhtiöt. Jos Isokallion mielestä aluepolitiikka on pyhä, niin on minullakin mielipiteeni asioista, jotka ovat pyhiä, ja joilla tehdään aluepolitiikkaa, vaikka sitä ei myönnetä tai ehkä edes ymmärretä.

Minusta Isokallio mukaan lukien kaikki saavat kyseenalaistaa kaikkea, mutta kyseenalaistus ei ole faktaa ja tapa, jolla se tehdään, voi olla populismia. Kuten tässä tapauksessa.




> No onko pohdittu vai eikö? Ja missä nämä pohdinnat tulevat ilmi?


Ainakin päätettäessä valtakunnallisista alueiden käytön tavoitteista. Tavoitteet, niiden perustelut ja ohjaavan lainsäädännön saa jokainen etsiä netistä ihan itse. Jos ei viitsi, en ryhdy tiedonetsintäpalvelijaksi. Huomautan, etten ole perehtynyt alueiden käytön tavoitteisiin ja perusteisiin, minkä vuoksi en myöskään arvioi, arvostele tai populistisoi niitä.




> Hyvä että otetaan vakavasti, koska Isokallio sanoo kolumnissaan edelleenkin yhden tärkeän asian: nykyiseen aluepolitiikkaan menee valtava summa rahaa, mutta mitään takeita ei ole siitä, että se tuottaisi mitään hyötyä.


En kyllä kolmannellakaan lukemalla löydä kohtaa, jossa hän osoittaa, ettei aluepolitiikasta ole mitään hyötyä. Se, että hän väittää niin ei merkitse, että asia on niin. Ei vesikään muutu kuivaksi, jos kirjoitan jossain kolumnissa, ettei vesi enää kastele.




> Vai onko sinulla osoittaa, että aluepoliittinen tuki olisi missään oikeasti nostanut alueita vaikeuksista?


Se, että Isokallio ei osoita aluepolitiikkaa hyödyttömäksi, ei tee aluepolitiikkaa hyödylliseksi. Isokallion populismi kun on yhtä tyhjän kanssa asioiden oikean laidan kannalta.

Muuten joudun taas toistamaan, että en ole ottanut kantaa aluepolitiikan puolesta enkä vastaan, joten ei minulla ole enkä ole väittänyt että olisi argumentteja suuntaan tai toiseen. Jos nyt joku esittäisi vaikka vasta-argumentteja, joihin voisi ottaa kantaa ne kuin haluavat.

Tuli kuitenkin mieleeni, että Oulu lienee positiivinen esimerkki onnistuneesta aluepolitiikasta. Lakiesitys Oulun yliopistosta tehtiin 1957 ja toimina alkoi 1959. Ja eikös ole niin, että Jorma Ollila ja joitain muita Nokian innovaatioita on syntynyt nimenomaan Oulussa Oulun yliopiston ansiosta. Haukiputaalla oli joskus 1980-luvulla tärkeä Nokian tutkimus- ja tuotekhitysyksikkö, joka eli Oulun yliopiston varassa. Ja ymmärtääkseni tämä on ollut puhdasta aluepolitiikkaa ja sen tuloksia, sillä eihän mikään muu olisi pakottanut valtiota perustamaan toista valtion yliopistoa Ouluun. Keskittämisen hengessä olisi yhtä hyvin voitu vaan todeta, että kaikille on eduksi laajentaa vain Helsingin yliopiston tiedekuntia ja sillä sipuli. Paheksunnat tästä(kin) alupoliittisesta tuhlauksesta voi osoitta Oulun yliopistolle ja Oulun kaupungille. En aio kinata aiheesta heidän puolestaan.




> Eli siksi tuollaiset keskustelunavaukset ovatkin populismia? Kolumni on populismia, koska siinä ei mainita asiatietoa, jota ei ole olemassakaan?


Eiköhän populismi tullut määritellyksi jo aiemmin, ja Isokallion kolumni täyttää määritelmän täydellisesti.




> Se, että tulkitset, että Isokallio kieltäisi asiasta keskustelun, menee kyllä päin honkia.


Ei populistin tarvitse kieltää keskustelua. Keskustelu vaan ei ole mahdollista populistin esityksen perusteella. Se on populistisen retoriikan ydintä. Kun ei ole asia-argumentteja, ei ole mihin tarttua, mitä osoittaa vääräksi.

Ja siksipä tämäkin keskustelu on kirjoittelua aidasta ja aidan seipäästä. Sinä kirjoitat aluepolitiikasta, minä Isokallion populismista.




> Jos blogin kirjoittaja on Kalle Isokallio niin sitä pitää ymmärtää lukea lähinnä pilke silmäkulmalla.


Jos asia on näin, niin myönnän virheeni, että otin Isokallion tosissani.

Antero

----------


## j-lu

> ...asuinpaikan vapaus on meillä kansalaisoikeus. Valtiovallalla lienee kai jokin velvollisuus huolehtia kansalaisoikeuksien toteutumisesta, mihin mahdollisesti tarvitaan aluepolitiikkaa.


Ensinnäkin kyse on perusoikeuksista, ei kansalaisoikeuksista. Oikeudet koskevat pääosin kaikkia, ei vain Suomen kansalaisia. Toisekseen vapaus valita asuinpaikkansa ei ole mitenkään absoluuttinen. En voi mennä Eiraan, soittaa umpimähkäisesti valittua ovikelloa ja ilmoittaa tulevani asumaan. Käytännössä lainsäädäntö rajoittaa asuinpaikan valinnanvapautta lukemattomin eri tavoin.

Kolmanneksi, kun perustuslakiin saakka kerran ollaan päästy, voisi miettiä sitäkin, että miten oikeudenmukaista on alueellinen tasa-arvo sen kannalta, joka alueellista tasa-arvoa rahoittaa. Kaikki eivät voi muuttaa Savoon leikkimään traktoreilla, koska jonkun on savolaisten traktorileikit rahoitettava. Niin ja myös se tie, jota pitkin Savoon ylipäänsä pääsee. Vai maataloustuillako se rahoitettasiin?  :Wink: 

Kaikkinensa voisi sanoa, että oikeudet pysyä toisten elätettävänä kuulostavat todella ontoilta sellaisen korvaan, joka sen elämisen maksaa. On sitten kyse oikeudesta kieltäytyä työstä tai asua korvessa. Perustuslaki kaipaisi enemmän velvoitteita. Esimerkiksi velvoitetta pyrkiä elättämään itsensä parhaan kykynsä mukaan. Asumispaikan valintaoikeuskin tulisi käsittää mahdollisuutena, joka toteutuu siinä vaiheessa, kun pystyy itse rahoittamaan valinnasta koituvat kulut, ei oikeutena asua jossain ulkosaariston luodolla lauttayhteyksineen muiden kustannuksella.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Asumispaikan valintaoikeuskin tulisi käsittää mahdollisuutena, joka toteutuu siinä vaiheessa, kun pystyy itse rahoittamaan valinnasta koituvat kulut, ei oikeutena asua jossain ulkosaariston luodolla lauttayhteyksineen muiden kustannuksella.


Tämä ei ole eka kerta tässä ketjussa tästä samasta näkökulmasta oikeus/velvollisuus, mutta...

Vaikka en ole maanviljelijä eikä minulla ole mitään henkilökohtaisia kytkentöjä maatalouteen enkä tiedä siitä mitään, en silti ymmärrä, miksi maaseutuun liittyvät oikeudet ja vaatimukset ovat ylitsepääsemättömän vaikeita ja paheksuttavia. Sillä ihan samoilla perusteilla voidaan kyseenalaistaa myös kaupunkilaisten vaatimuksia. Monta ongelmaa katoaisi, jos kaupunkilaisiinkin sovitettaisiin sama vaatimus: Saat asua kaupungissa miten lystäät, kunhan kustannat kaiken, etkä aiheuta kellekään muulle mitään haittaa. Sitä en lähde arvaamaan, kuinka monta toista ongelmaa tulee tilalle. Eihän maaseudun paheksujatkaan pohdi, mitä siitä seuraa, jos maaseudulla asuminen tehdään mahdottomaksi.




> En voi mennä Eiraan, soittaa umpimähkäisesti valittua ovikelloa ja ilmoittaa tulevani asumaan.


Omaisuuden ja yksityisyyden suoja ovat vähän eri asiat kuin asuinpaikan valinta. Eirassahan saa haluamassaan osoitteessa asua, kunhan vain on tarpeeksi rahaa, että edellinen asuja suostuu poistumaan. Ja saa nauttia kaikista kansalais- ja perusoikeuksista, joita kustannetaan pääosin muiden rahoilla. Ei siis tarvitse itse rakentaa omalla rahalla katua, sähköverkkoa, internettiä, raitiotietä jne. Eli siellä Eirassa asuja nauttii koko lailla oikeudesta olla toisten elätettävänä, jos sitä itse tahtoo.

Minusta on jokseenkin stereotyyppistä antaa ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat ovat toisten elätettäviä. Eikä sellaisen väittäjä minusta ymmärrä mitään aluepolitiikan tarkoituksesta Suomessa tai EU:ssa. Aluepolitiikalla pyritään edistämään tai ylläpitämään alueiden elinvoimaisuutta. Ei aluepolitiikka ole mitään kansalaispalkkaa, jonka turvin voi elää maaseudulla tekemättä mitään hyödyllistä oman toimeentulonsa eteen.

Tietysti jos harrastetaan sellaista aluepolitiikkaa, että kaikki työikäiset lähtevät maaseudulta pois, silloin sinne jäävät enään "kansalaispalkan" nauttijat eli eläkeläiset. Jos tuottavat työikäiset asuvat kaupungeissa ja eläkeläiset maaseudulla, niin tietenkin silloin kaupunkien on kustannettava maaseudulla eläminen. Mutta joutuvat ne kaupunkilaiset eläkeläisensä kustantamaan, vaikka ne pakkosiirrettäisiinkin kaupunkeihin. Se voi olla jopa kalliimpaa ja siihen voi liittyä samoja piirteitä kuin muuhunkin vastentahtoiseen asuinlaitokseen sijoitamiseen.

Näistä asioista ovat Suomessa muuten jo saaneet kärsiä 1970-luvun aluepolitiikan "hyötyjät", siirtotyöläiset.

Olisi mukava kuulla aluepolitiikan vastustajilta, mitä heillä on tarjota tilalle.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

Antero perusteli tuossa hyvin aluepolitiikan tarpeellisuuden, mutta tässä yksi lisänäkökohta: jos joku haluaa asua luodollaan yksin eikä hänelle siksi haluta tarjota yhteiskunnan peruspalveluita, niin eikö loogista olisi samalla vapauttaa kyseinen henkilö veroista? Onko perusteltavissa että luotolainen maksaa veroja, joille ei saa mitään vastinetta? (Eri asia tietenkin on, että veroilla tasataan riskejä ja hyvinvointieroja, joten se mitä maksaa ja mitä saa ei ole aina tasapainossa vaan voi vinoutua jompaan kumpaan suuntaan.)

Efektiivisestihän kyseessä on silloin alueen irrottaminen itsehallintoalueeksi Suomen valtiollisesta kokonaisuudesta. Kuulostaa poliittisesti hieman uskaliaalta, mutta oletetaan puhtaasti argumentin vuoksi että se olisi mahdollista.

Luulen, että luodolle muuttajia alkaisi löytyä aika pian jos tuollainen verovapaa alue -- vaikka pienikin -- olisi tarjolla riittävän lähellä Suomen rannikkoa, tai miksei vaikka Näsijärven keskellä. Ja kun populaatiota tulisi, niin tulisi pikkuhiljaa liiketoimintaa, ansaintamahdollisuuksia jne. Ajan oloon luodolle varmaan kehitettäisiin jonkinlaisia julkisia palveluitakin, joiden rahoittamiseksi tarvittaisiin -- veroja!

Tämähän alkaa kuulostaa jo Isokallion kirjoilta...  :Wink: 

Mutta pointti on, että ei sellaista tilannetta voi synnyttää, jossa joitakin osia maasta jätetään kokonaan oman onnensa nojaan, mutta silti niitä verotetaan. Se on siirtomaapolitiikkaa ja johtaa separatistisiin oireisiin. Tärkeä keino vastustaa näitä molempia olisi subsidiariteettiperiaatteen noudattaminen: siirretään verotus ja päätöksenteko mahdollisimman lähelle kansalaisia. Annetaan maakuntien itsensä päättää rahoistaan ja palveluistaan. (Voi olla että silti tarvittaisiin jonkinlaista ristisubventiota aivan köyhimpien alueiden auttamiseen.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta on jokseenkin stereotyyppistä antaa ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat ovat toisten elätettäviä. Eikä sellaisen väittäjä minusta ymmärrä mitään aluepolitiikan tarkoituksesta Suomessa tai EU:ssa. Aluepolitiikalla pyritään edistämään tai ylläpitämään alueiden elinvoimaisuutta. Ei aluepolitiikka ole mitään kansalaispalkkaa, jonka turvin voi elää maaseudulla tekemättä mitään hyödyllistä oman toimeentulonsa eteen.


Aluepolitiikka kuten mikä tahansa politiikka on erilaisten valintojen seuraus. Suomessa on vallinnut ajatus sitten itsenäistymisen alun, että koska pinta-ala on suuri mutta väkeä on vähän, niin yritetään välttää ihmisten ja toimintojen keskittämistä jos se vain on mahdollista. Mutta se ei ole ainoa mahdollinen ratkaisu harvaanasutulle maalle. Pohjoismaista ymmärtääkseni vain  Norja harjoittaa samantyyppistä aluepolitiikkaa. 

Muita tapoja harvaanasutuila mailla toimia ovat Kanadan ja Australian, jossa keskitetään väestö muutamiin suurempiin keskuksiin ja jätetään periferia pääosin asumattomaksi. Myös Venäjä on pääosin toiminut niin vaika on käyttänyt vähän rajumpia keinoja tavoitteeseen pääsemiseksi. Ruotsi on sekoitus tätä Kanadan ja Suomen/Norjan mallia, Ruostissa on Upsalan pohjoispuoli huomattvasti harvemmin asuttua kuin Suomessa tai Norjassa yhtä pohjoiset alueet, mutta niitä harvoja keskuksia joita pohjoisessa on yritetään aktiivisesti pitää elinvoimaisina. 

Valitsi minkä asuttamispolitiikan tahansa niin aina se maksaa, jos pelkästään rahoja tuijottaa.  Ennemin pitä kysyä että mitä mita muita hyötyjä ja haittoja tehdyistä valinnoista on.

Itse ymmärrän että Suomessa aluepolitiikalla on ollut tärkeä merkitys kansakunnan eheyttämiseksi vaikeina aikoina mutta jotenkin koko sen perimmäinen tarkoitus on jäänyt minun sukupolveni ja nuorempien, koko ikänsä kaupungissa eläneille aika vieraaksi. Numeroiden perusteella näkee selvästi että urbanisoituminnen ei ole Suomessa saavuttanut samaa astetta kuin muualla Euroopassa ja jotenkin pukkaa väkisin sellainen tunne että se ei ole pelkästään Suomen etu vaan että sillä on myös hintansa, ei pelkästään kansantaloudellisesti vaan myös kansalaisten henkisen kehityksen kannalta. 

Kaikissa kansoissa, niin suomalaisissa, ruotsalaisissa, amerikkalaisissa kuin kiinalaisissa  löytyy niitä jotka mielummin asuvat maalla kuin kaupungissa mutta on vain päinvastaista mieltä olevia yksilöitä. Koska muuttoliike maalta kaupunkeihin ei ole Suomessa loppunut ja koska asuminen kasvukeskuksissamme on niin paljon kalliimpaa kuin niiden ulkopuolella, niin minulla on sellainen tunne että tasapainotilaa ei ole vielä saavutettu, ts että aika paljon suomalaisia pidetään maalla asumassa vaikka he eivät tahtoisi ja hinku päästä kaupunkeihin asumaan on suurempi kuin niistä pois. Eli se todistaisi sen että aluepolitiikkamme on osittain epäonnistunut tai tukeutuu vanhanaikaisiin käsityksiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## j-lu

> Omaisuuden ja yksityisyyden suoja ovat vähän eri asiat kuin asuinpaikan valinta.


Kyse on perusoikeuksista. Tarkoitus oli sanoa, ettei oikeus valita asuinpaikkansa ole mitenkään absoluuttinen. Sen kanssa on ristiriidassa yksi jos toinenkin laki. Maankäyttöä säädellään laeilla, luonnonsuojelualueita jne. Toisekseen oikeus valita asuinpaikkansa ei edellytä aluepolitiikkaa, kuten annat ymmärtää, vaan aluepolitiikasta päätetään erikseen. On eri asia sopia, että saa asua missä lystää kuin sopia, että asumisen on oltava kaikkialla yhtä halpaa.




> Eirassahan saa haluamassaan osoitteessa asua, kunhan vain on tarpeeksi rahaa, että edellinen asuja suostuu poistumaan. Ja saa nauttia kaikista kansalais- ja perusoikeuksista, joita kustannetaan pääosin muiden rahoilla. Ei siis tarvitse itse rakentaa omalla rahalla katua, sähköverkkoa, internettiä, raitiotietä jne. Eli siellä Eirassa asuja nauttii koko lailla oikeudesta olla toisten elätettävänä, jos sitä itse tahtoo.


Varmasti on mahdollista asua Eirassa ja elää muiden kustannuksella. Tiedä sitten kuinka hedelmällistä aluepolitiikasta keskusteltaessa on käsitellä kaikki Suomessa asuvat yksittäisinä tapauksina. Oleellista on se, että pk-seutulainen maksaa veroistaan keskimäärin neljäsosan oman elinpiirinsä ulkopuolelle ja kainuulainen ei keskimäärin maksa veroja niin paljon, että se kattaisi peruspalvelut Kainuussa. Tähän epäkohtaan pitäisi yrittää etsiä muita ratkaisuja sen sijaan, että yksinkertaisesti verotuksen ja tulonsiirtojen avulla valtio saattaa asuinpaikat tasa-arvoisiksi. Se kun ei ole oikeudenmukaista.




> Minusta on jokseenkin stereotyyppistä antaa ymmärtää, että kaikki kaupunkien ulkopuolella asuvat ovat toisten elätettäviä. Eikä sellaisen väittäjä minusta ymmärrä mitään aluepolitiikan tarkoituksesta Suomessa tai EU:ssa. Aluepolitiikalla pyritään edistämään tai ylläpitämään alueiden elinvoimaisuutta. Ei aluepolitiikka ole mitään kansalaispalkkaa, jonka turvin voi elää maaseudulla tekemättä mitään hyödyllistä oman toimeentulonsa eteen.


Kun aluepolitiikka olisikin vain se kansalaispalkka, niin päästäisiin halvalla. Keskeinen ongelmahan on se, ettei maalaisille riitä työmarkkinatuen nostaminen ja kattoon syljeskely, vaan heille on järjestettävä harrastuksia ja päivähoitoa. Yhden pitää saada uusi Valmet, jolla kiertää peltoja muutaman kerran vuodessa, toinen tarvitsee kahvitteluseuran viideksi päiväksi viikossa - joten valtion, siten ollen ruuhkasuomalaisten rahoilla ostetaan suomussalmelaiselle vanhallepojalle traktori ja perustetaan periferian kansanperinnetoimikunta. Laitetaan maalaiset tekemään kaikkea _hyödytöntä_ toimeentulonsa eteen.




> Olisi mukava kuulla aluepolitiikan vastustajilta, mitä heillä on tarjota tilalle.


Otit sen itse esille. Perustulo, kansalaispalkka, negatiivinen tulovero - miksi ikinä sitä haluaa nimittää. Se kuulemma synnyttää yrittäjyyttä ja taloudellista toimeliaisuutta kun ihmiset voivat riskittä yrittää hankkia lisätienestejä. Sellainen toimeliaisuus saattaisi hyvässä lykyssä synnyttää maaseudulle jotain sellaista, jolla olisi edellytyksiä tuottaa vaurautta, sen sijaan, että valtio pumppaa aluepolitiikan nimissä rahaa 1950-luvulle, aloille, jotka ovat eilistä ja joista kiinni pitäminen ainoastaan hidastaa elinkeinorakenteen muutosta maaseudulla. 

Yhteenvetona voisi todeta, että alueellisten tulonsiirtojen ongelma ei ole se osa, mikä aiheutuu sosiaaliturvasta. Se on hyväksyttävää. Sen sijaan aluepolitiikan nimissä tehtävän tyhjän- ja tyhmäntekemisen soisi lakkaavan, on sitten kyse virastojen pakkosiirroista tai metsäautoteiden rakentamisesta nelikaistaisiksi. Tämän palstan hengessä on sopivaa puhua jälkimmäisestä, siltarumpupolitiikasta, joka on aluepolitiikan keskeinen osa-alue. Siltarumpupolitiikka luo kallista yhdyskuntarakennetta hajauttamalla sitä. Hyvät yhteydet (lue: Kuopio-Siilinjärvi ja Vaasa-Mustasaari -moottoritiet) lyhentävät matkoja ajallisesti ja kasvattavat niitä pituuden puolesta. Kokonaisvaikutus on yhdentekevä yksityisautoilijalle, joukkoliikenteelle kirous. Syntyy peltomarketteja ja keskustan kannattajia. Sitäkö tässä halutaan?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Keskeinen ongelmahan on se, ettei maalaisille riitä työmarkkinatuen nostaminen ja kattoon syljeskely, vaan heille on järjestettävä harrastuksia ja päivähoitoa. Yhden pitää saada uusi Valmet, jolla kiertää peltoja muutaman kerran vuodessa, toinen tarvitsee kahvitteluseuran viideksi päiväksi viikossa - joten valtion, siten ollen ruuhkasuomalaisten rahoilla ostetaan suomussalmelaiselle vanhallepojalle traktori ja perustetaan periferian kansanperinnetoimikunta. Laitetaan maalaiset tekemään kaikkea _hyödytöntä_ toimeentulonsa eteen.


En haluaisi ruveta väittelemään taas tästä aiheesta, mutta pakko sanoa että oho kun oli railakas yleistys. Väännetään rautalangasta: kaikki Helsingin ulkopuolella asuvat *eivät* ole maalaisia. Pitäisikö esimerkiksi Kajaanin kaupunki pitää elinkelpoisena, jos se tarvitsee hieman aluepoliittista tukea? Syljeskelevätkö kaikki kajaanilaiset kattoon? Ja jos niin tapahtuuko tämä ennen vai jälkeen aluepoliittista päätöstä lakkauttaa sieltä esim. opettajankoulutus?

Olen käynyt kerran Kajaanissa. Minusta se näytti kaupungilta. Ei isolta, mutta kaupungilta kumminkin. En usko että pääelinkeino on maanviljelys tai kattoon syljeskely.

----------


## j-lu

> En haluaisi ruveta väittelemään taas tästä aiheesta, mutta pakko sanoa että oho kun oli railakas yleistys.


Käyttäessään kirjallisia tehokeinoja hymiöden sijaan kirjoittaja ottaa tietoisen riskin siitä, että lukijat eivät ymmärrä tai ymmärtävät väärin. 

Mitä tulee Kajaaniin, niin pelastuuko se neuvostohenkisillä suunnitelmilla, joiden perusteella pakkosiirretään joku virasto ja Kuopion yliopiston saman alan laitos kaupunkiin ja toivotaan, että tästä alasta tulisi veturi alueelle? Vai kenties panostamalla matkailuun, joka on valtion patenttiratkaisu kaikille jumalan seläntakaisille alueille, jotka ovat liian pieniä virastoille?

Vai laitettaisiinko vain toivo markkinoihin, sen varaan, että raha löytää tuottavia kohteita myös Kajaanista ihmisten omaehtoisen toiminnan kautta? EDIT: Ja jos ei löydä, niin ihmiset kyllä valuvat Kajaanista muualle ja niin pitääkin käydä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitä tulee Kajaaniin, niin pelastuuko se neuvostohenkisillä suunnitelmilla, joiden perusteella pakkosiirretään joku virasto ja Kuopion yliopiston saman alan laitos kaupunkiin ja toivotaan, että tästä alasta tulisi veturi alueelle? Vai kenties panostamalla matkailuun, joka on valtion patenttiratkaisu kaikille jumalan seläntakaisille alueille, jotka ovat liian pieniä virastoille?
> 
> Vai laitettaisiinko vain toivo markkinoihin, sen varaan, että raha löytää tuottavia kohteita myös Kajaanista ihmisten omaehtoisen toiminnan kautta?


Kajaanissahan on ollut opettajankoulutuslaitos. Oulun yliopisto vaan päätti lakkauttaa sen, vaikka käsittääkseni opettajien tarpeessa ei ole tapahtunut mitään olennaista muutosta ja vaikka laitoksella on pitkät perinteet kaupungissa. Tuo on negatiivinen aluepoliittinen päätös, kun otetaan pois jo kaupungissa valmiiksi toimivia toimintoja. Kyllähän Kajaanissa on markkinaehtoistakin toimintaa, muistaakseni ainakin call center -toimintaa on jopa siirtynyt sinne viime vuosina.

Ideaalisti julkisen sektorin toimipisteet tukevat paikallista yrittäjyyttä. Esimerkiksi opettajankoulutuslaitoksen opiskelijat tarvitsevat ruokaa, asuntoja ja viihdettä. Näitä tuottavat markkinat. Jos Kajaanissa sijaitsee / sijaitsisi joku valtionhallinnon virasto, niin sen työntekijät luovat myös kysyntää paikallisille yrityksille. Ja niin edelleen.

Valtionhallinto joka tapauksessa tarvitsee tietyn määrän työntekijöitä erilaisiin toimintoihin. Näiden toimintojen sijoittuminen tuottaa välillisesti ostovoimaa paikallisille markkinoille. Tämä ostovoima tuotetaan verovaroilla. Ei ole mitään syytä, että koko tämä ostovoimaa sijoitetaan yhdelle pienelle alueelle maan eteläkärkeen. Se jos mikä on aluepoliittista tukea. Täytyy myös muistaa, että virkamiehet ovat meidän kaikkien palvelijoita ja elättejä. Heillä ei ole automaattista ja ikuista nautintaoikeutta siihen, että työnpaikan pitää sijaita nimenomaan Helsingissä. Jos työt eivät maistu muualla Suomessa, niin ihminen saa vapaasti valita jonkun muun kuin virkamiesuran.

Usein kuulee väitettävän että hallintoviranomaisten yhteydenpito vaatii, että ne kaikki sijaitsevat Helsingissä. Tai että hajasijoitus johtaa runsaaseen turhaan matkustamiseen ja tehottomuuteen. Tämä on puppua. Jos useat monikansalliset yritykset pystyvät nykyään toimimaan virtuaalisissa organisaatioissa ja pääosin puhelin-/netti- ja videokonferenssien välityksellä niin totta kai yhdessä maassa ja kulttuurissa toimiva julkishallinto pystyy samaan vähintäänkin yhtä hyvin. Jos näin ei tapahdu nyt, niin se ei johdu siitä etteikö se olisi mahdollista, jos asianomaiset sitä haluaisivat tosissaan.

Mitä tulee eri viranomaisten keskinäiseen epäviralliseen yhteydenpitoon, mikä onnistuu Helsingissä parhaimmillaan vain kävelemällä aukion yli naapuritaloon, niin suoraan sanottuna en tiedä kuinka toivottavaa tuollainen edes on. Se ei edesauta hallinnon läpinäkyvyyttä, jos mielipiteitä ja näkemyksiä vaihdetaan epävirallisesti ja luottamuksellisesti jossain Strindbergin kahvipöydässä. Viranomaisten tulisi kommunikoida keskenään virallisissa valmistelupalavereissa ja julkisin muistioin. Tai jos täytyy vain pikaisesti sopia tai koordinoida jotain, niin puhelin on keksitty, ei sitä varten tarvita mitään yhdessä nautittua bébé-leivosta. Viranomaisten riippumattomuus toisistaan varmistuu parhaiten siten, että ne sijoitetaan mahdollisimman kauas toisistaan fyysisesti. Lisäksi sijainti yhdessä keskitetyssä paikassa väistämättä johtaa näkökulman kapeutumiseen ja huonoihin päätöksiin. Maantieteellinen hajautuminen tuo näkökulmiin diversitettiä, mikä taas tuottaa tasapainoisempia päätöksiä.

----------


## petteri

> Mitä tulee eri viranomaisten keskinäiseen epäviralliseen yhteydenpitoon, mikä onnistuu Helsingissä parhaimmillaan vain kävelemällä aukion yli naapuritaloon, niin suoraan sanottuna en tiedä kuinka toivottavaa tuollainen edes on. Se ei edesauta hallinnon läpinäkyvyyttä, jos mielipiteitä ja näkemyksiä vaihdetaan epävirallisesti ja luottamuksellisesti jossain Strindbergin kahvipöydässä. Viranomaisten tulisi kommunikoida keskenään virallisissa valmistelupalavereissa ja julkisin muistioin. Tai jos täytyy vain pikaisesti sopia tai koordinoida jotain, niin puhelin on keksitty, ei sitä varten tarvita mitään yhdessä nautittua bébé-leivosta. Viranomaisten riippumattomuus toisistaan varmistuu parhaiten siten, että ne sijoitetaan mahdollisimman kauas toisistaan fyysisesti.


Toki jos halutaan toimia mahdollisimman tehottomasti, byrokraattisesti ja kankeasti hajasijoittaminen on siihen oiva lääke. Tehokkaat yritykset toimivat ympäristössä, jossa yhteistyökumppanit ja asiakkaat ovat mahdollisimman lähellä. Myös julkinen hallinto toimii parhaiten kun ihmisillä on mahdollisuus tavata fyysisesti. Ja miksi viranomaisten pitäisi edes olla riippumattomia toisistaan. Minä näen hallinnon toimivan parhaiten verkostoituneena joustavana palveluna ei byrokraattisena virastona, jossa viestitään muistioin valmistelupalavereissa. 

Toki toissijaisia tehtäviä, kuten call center toimintoja tai paikasta riippumatonta asiakaspalvelua(verotus), voidaan hyvin hajasijoittaa. Osaamista ja yhteistyötä vaativien tehtävien ampuminen haulikolla ympäri maata johtaa vaan tehottomuuteen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tehokkaat yritykset toimivat ympäristössä, jossa yhteistyökumppanit ja asiakkaat ovat mahdollisimman lähellä. Myös julkinen hallinto toimii parhaiten kun ihmisillä on mahdollisuus tavata fyysisesti.


Julkisen hallinnon on tarkoitus palvella koko kansaa eikä vain helsinkiläisiä. Sidosryhmiä on siis kaikkialla maassa.




> Ja miksi viranomaisten pitäisi edes olla riippumattomia toisistaan. Minä näen hallinnon toimivan parhaiten verkostoituneena joustavana palveluna ei byrokraattisena virastona, jossa viestitään muistioin valmistelupalavereissa.


Näetkö hyväksi että esimerkiksi syyttäjälaitos toimii mahdollisimman läheisessä yhteistyössä tuomioistuinten kanssa? Tai että lupaviranomaisten tapauksessa valvoja ja valvottava käyvät yhdessä kahvittelemassa hyvässä hengessä? Varmasti on muitakin esimerkkejä tapauksista joissa viranomaisten on syytä pitää toisensa vähintään käsivarren mitan päässä toisistaan, koska muutoin syntyy liian läheinen suhde, jossa poljetaan hallintoalamaisten oikeuksia.

Ja eikö toisaalta kansalaisten etu olisi tietää eri viranomaisten kannat valmisteltavaan lainsäädäntöön jo valmisteluvaiheessa ennen kuin niitä on soviteltu yhteen? Suomessahan valmisteltavat asiat ovat julkisia ellei niitä jonkun lain mukaan erikseen julisteta salassapidettäviksi. Jos keskustelut vaikeista arvokysymyksistä (kuten esim. budjettivarojen käytöstä ja sen seurauksista) käydään kahvipöydässä, niin sitten ei tule koskaan yleiseen tietouteen, jos vaikka joku ministeriö uskoo, että joku leikkaus tuhoaa sen toimintaedellytykset. Jos nuo keskustelut käydään muistioiden välityksellä tai muuten julkisesti, niin silloin kansa saa tietää ja pystyy osallistumaan keskusteluun median välityksellä.

Totta kai tuo on vähemmän tehokasta teknokraattisilla mittareilla mitattuna, mutta huomattavasti demokraattisempaa. Emme kaipaa kahvipöydässä tehtyjä päätöksiä budjettileikkauksista ja varojen oikeasta kohdistamisesta ilman taustalla olevia faktoja ja arvokeskustelua. Sitäpaitsi uskon että muistiokäytäntöäkin voi kehittää vähemmän byrokraatiseksi. Mikseivät viranhaltijat käy keskustelua vaikka sähköpostitse? Kaikki argumentit tulisi dokumentoitua paremmin kuin vain jutustellessa. Ja julkisuuslain nojalla viran puolesta lähetetyt sähköpostit olisivat tietysti julkisia (jos eivät ole vielä niin pitäisi ainakin olla).

----------


## j-lu

> Kajaanissahan on ollut opettajankoulutuslaitos. Oulun yliopisto vaan päätti lakkauttaa sen, vaikka käsittääkseni opettajien tarpeessa ei ole tapahtunut mitään olennaista muutosta ja vaikka laitoksella on pitkät perinteet kaupungissa. Tuo on negatiivinen aluepoliittinen päätös, kun otetaan pois jo kaupungissa valmiiksi toimivia toimintoja.


En tiedä tämän tapauksen taustoja, mutta eipä tuollaista päätöstä ole vaikeaa ymmärtää. Ensinnäkin pienet yksiköt ovat ongelmallisia henkilöstön kannalta. Luultavasti moni henkilöstöön kuuluva kävi Oulusta käsin vetämässä luentoja ja harjoitusryhmiä. Ja oletettavasti paikkakuntien välillä suhasi myös moni opiskelija, jolle Kajaanin ainetarjonta ei riittänyt. 

Olen itse valmistunut pienestä maakuntayliopistosta, enkä voi sanoa, että olisin järin pahoillani, jos kyseinen oppilaitos lakkautettaisiin. Pienillä resursseilla saadaan aikaan keskinkertaista tarjontaa ja opetusta. Molemmat sivuaineet opiskelin toisessa yliopistossa. Vaikka nuorena sitä sopeutuu helposti liikkumiseen ja uusiin ympäristöihin, niin mieluummin olisin ollut muuttamatta noiden sivuaineiden takia. 




> Valtionhallinto joka tapauksessa tarvitsee tietyn määrän työntekijöitä erilaisiin toimintoihin. Näiden toimintojen sijoittuminen tuottaa välillisesti ostovoimaa paikallisille markkinoille. Tämä ostovoima tuotetaan verovaroilla. Ei ole mitään syytä, että koko tämä ostovoimaa sijoitetaan yhdelle pienelle alueelle maan eteläkärkeen. Se jos mikä on aluepoliittista tukea.


Itseasiassa julkishallinnon työpaikkojen osuus ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellisen suuri Helsingissä, kun ottaa huomioon, että kyse on kuitenkin maamme pääkaupungista. Muistaakseni noin kahdeksan prosenttia Helsingin työpaikoista on valtiolla. Esimerkiksi Turussa prosentti on kuusi ja Vaasassa korkeampi - en muista kuinka paljon, mutta Vaasassa valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja on kuitenkin suhteellisesti ottaen eniten.

Sikäli kyllä olen samaa mieltä, että valtion toimintoja voisi ja pitäisi hajasijoittaa mahdollisuuksien mukaan - ts. kunhan toiminta ei kärsi. Helsinki pärjää luultavasti paremmin ilman valtionhallintoa, koska sen poistuminen Helsingistä vapauttaisi toimitiloja halutuilta alueilta, laskisi vuokria, ja yksityinen sektori kerryttää enemmän verotuloja kuin julkinen.

Käytännössä kuitenkin julkishallinnon (tai minkä hyvänsä) hajasijoittaminen on vaikeaa, koska toiminnot ja tehokkuus miltei väistämättä kärsivät. Monella virastolla on nykyään kansainvälistä yhteistyötä, joka edellyttää hyviä liikenneyhteyksiä, ja lisäksi pk-seudulle on keskittynyt monen alan yksityisektori ja siten osaaminen ja asiantuntijuus. 

Hajasijoittamisen onnistumista ei myöskään ole auttanut ns. haulikkometodi, jonka myötä virastoja on roiskittu pitkin aroja. Järkevämpää olisi edelleen keskittää, mutta muualla kuin Helsinkiin. Oulussa on paljon potentiaalia. Se on elinvoimainen kaupunki suhteellisen hyvillä yhteyksillä ja lisäksi riittävän pohjoisessa. Tampereelle tai Turkuun keskittäminen ei loppujen lopuksi vaikuttaisi Suomen kahtiajakoon mitenkään. Se olisi enemmän ratkaisu Helsingille kuin provinssille.




> Usein kuulee väitettävän että hallintoviranomaisten yhteydenpito vaatii, että ne kaikki sijaitsevat Helsingissä. Tai että hajasijoitus johtaa runsaaseen turhaan matkustamiseen ja tehottomuuteen. Tämä on puppua. Jos useat monikansalliset yritykset pystyvät nykyään toimimaan virtuaalisissa organisaatioissa ja pääosin puhelin-/netti- ja videokonferenssien välityksellä niin totta kai yhdessä maassa ja kulttuurissa toimiva julkishallinto pystyy samaan vähintäänkin yhtä hyvin. Jos näin ei tapahdu nyt, niin se ei johdu siitä etteikö se olisi mahdollista, jos asianomaiset sitä haluaisivat tosissaan.


Minulla on itse asiassa yksi hajasijoitettu ystävä, joten kuulen näitä väitteitä ihan henkilökohtaisesti, enkä vain huhupuheina ja yleisesti ottaen. Mainittakoon vielä, että ystäväni oli henkilökohtaisesti hyvin onnellinen hajasijoituksestaan, sillä hajasijoituspaikkakunnalla sattui asumaan silloinen heila, nykyinen puoliso. Joskus käy tuuri, vaikka joutuu muuttamaan Seinäjoelle. Ei kyllä uskoisi...

Itse hajasijoittamisen järkevyydestä ystävälläni on parin vuoden perusteella sen sijaan vankka mielipide: ei ole järkeä, sikäli kun tarkoituksena ei ole tulonsiirto helsinkiläisille hotelleille ja taksikuskeille sekä VR:lle. Tämän hän kertoo minulle viikottain käydessämme oluella jossain helsinkiläisessä kuppilassa.

En osaa sanoa, miksi kaikki yhteydenpito ei toimi tietoverkoissa. Kyse ei ole yksistään julkisen sektorin ongelmasta, sen kertoo taksimatkojen määrä Helsinki-Vantaalta Karaporttiin, Säteriin, Keilaniemeen ja Ruoholahteen. Jostain kumman syystä ihmisten tarvitsee tavata kasvokkain, vaikkei tarvitsisi. En itse joudu työkseni matkustamaan tai edes palaveeraamaan, joten tähän ongelmaan en osaa oikein mitään sanoa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En tiedä tämän tapauksen taustoja, mutta eipä tuollaista päätöstä ole vaikeaa ymmärtää. Ensinnäkin pienet yksiköt ovat ongelmallisia henkilöstön kannalta. Luultavasti moni henkilöstöön kuuluva kävi Oulusta käsin vetämässä luentoja ja harjoitusryhmiä. Ja oletettavasti paikkakuntien välillä suhasi myös moni opiskelija, jolle Kajaanin ainetarjonta ei riittänyt.


En tunne myöskään taustoja kunnolla, mutta olen käsityksessä että opiskelijatkaan eivät ole erityisesti pitäneet tätä päätöstä tervetulleena. Ja uskon että kun Kajaanin opettajankoulutuksella on pidemmät perinteet kuin Oulun yliopistolla, niin varmaankin paikkakunnalla on ollut paikallisesti asuvaa henkilökuntaa. Jos joku tietää tarkemmin, voisi kertoa.




> Olen itse valmistunut pienestä maakuntayliopistosta, enkä voi sanoa, että olisin järin pahoillani, jos kyseinen oppilaitos lakkautettaisiin. Pienillä resursseilla saadaan aikaan keskinkertaista tarjontaa ja opetusta. Molemmat sivuaineet opiskelin toisessa yliopistossa. Vaikka nuorena sitä sopeutuu helposti liikkumiseen ja uusiin ympäristöihin, niin mieluummin olisin ollut muuttamatta noiden sivuaineiden takia.


Oletko tullut ajatelleeksi millainen vaikutus maakuntayliopistollasi oli sijaintimaakunnalle? Todennäköisesti suurempi kuin sinulle. Keskinkertainenkin opetus on paikkakunnan kannalta parempi kuin ei opetusta ollenkaan, samoin niiden nuorten kannalta jotka haluavat koulutuksen, mutta eivät halua tai voi muuttaa pois kotimaakunnasta. Nykyinen huippuretoriikka on vähän turhanaikaista, koska eivät kaikki kuitenkaan voi olla huippuja. Jos ne keskinkertaisuudet kerätään johonkin megasuureen "huippuyliopistoon" niin miten se tekee niistä huippuja? Ymmärrän kyllä, että huippututkimusta on helpompi tehdä isossa yksikössä, mutta iso yksikkö ei välttämättä automaattisesti tee huippututkimusta, ei ainakaan jos siihen iskee omahyväisyyden vitsaus. Sitäpaitsi täytyy muistaa että ylivoimaisesti suurin osa yliopisto-opiskelijoista hakee yliopistosta  tutkintoa, jolla sijoittuu hyvin työelämään. Harva jatkaa tutkijanuralle. Huippututkimus ei välttämättä hyödytä mitenkään ammattiin tähtäävää opiskelijaa. Yliopistolaitoksella on muitakin tehtäviä kuin kansainvälisten huippujen valmentaminen. Alueellinen vaikuttavuus on yksi yliopiston perustehtävä.




> Itseasiassa julkishallinnon työpaikkojen osuus ei ole mitenkään poikkeuksellisen suuri Helsingissä, kun ottaa huomioon, että kyse on kuitenkin maamme pääkaupungista. Muistaakseni noin kahdeksan prosenttia Helsingin työpaikoista on valtiolla. Esimerkiksi Turussa prosentti on kuusi ja Vaasassa korkeampi - en muista kuinka paljon, mutta Vaasassa valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja on kuitenkin suhteellisesti ottaen eniten.


Eikö tässä pitäisi kuitenkin verrata valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja paikkakunnan väkilukuun, jotta saadaan selville suhteellisen edustuksen vahvuus? Jos verrataan valtion työpaikkoja yksityisiin työpaikkoihin, niin lienee selvää, että Helsingissä, missä on paljon myös yksityisiä työpaikkoja, valtion työpaikkojen prosenttiosuus ei välttämättä nouse kovin korkeaksi. Mutta se vaan ei kerro siitä, että jakauma olisi tasapuolinen vaan siitä, että niille annetaan joilla jo muutenkin on. Jos paikkakunnalla jossa on suuri työttömyys ja vähän yksityisiä työpaikkoja valtion työpaikkojen osuus on samaa prosenttiluokkaa kuin Helsingissä niin sehän tarkoittaa, että valtion työpaikkojakin on suhteellisen vähän. Olisi loogista että seuduilla, joilla on suuri työttömyys ja vaikeuksia yksityissektorilla, valtion työpaikkojen osuus olisi automaattisesti suurempi kuin Helsingissä. Ja sitä suurempi mitä vahvemmin alueellistettu valtionhallinto olisi.




> Käytännössä kuitenkin julkishallinnon (tai minkä hyvänsä) hajasijoittaminen on vaikeaa, koska toiminnot ja tehokkuus miltei väistämättä kärsivät. Monella virastolla on nykyään kansainvälistä yhteistyötä, joka edellyttää hyviä liikenneyhteyksiä, ja lisäksi pk-seudulle on keskittynyt monen alan yksityisektori ja siten osaaminen ja asiantuntijuus.


Tästä päästäänkin takaisin alkupisteeseen eli siihen mistä keskustelu aluepolitiikasta alkoi tällä kertaa. Jos valtionhallintoa ei voida alueellistaa huonojen kansainvälisten liikenneyhteyksien vuoksi, niin lienee selvää että huonot liikenneyhteydet toimivat silloin alueen muutakin kehittämistä vastaan. Myös yksityiset yritykset kokisivat sijoittumisessaan vastaavia vaikeuksia. Ja tästä päästään siihen, että silloin kannattaa parantaa liikenneyhteyksiä aluepolitiikan vuoksi verrattuna siihen, että tarkoituksellisesti näivetetään joitakin alueita Suomesta.




> Hajasijoittamisen onnistumista ei myöskään ole auttanut ns. haulikkometodi, jonka myötä virastoja on roiskittu pitkin aroja. Järkevämpää olisi edelleen keskittää, mutta muualla kuin Helsinkiin. Oulussa on paljon potentiaalia. Se on elinvoimainen kaupunki suhteellisen hyvillä yhteyksillä ja lisäksi riittävän pohjoisessa. Tampereelle tai Turkuun keskittäminen ei loppujen lopuksi vaikuttaisi Suomen kahtiajakoon mitenkään. Se olisi enemmän ratkaisu Helsingille kuin provinssille.


Henkilökohtaisesti olen sitä mieltä, että Oulun lisäksi myös Tampere ja Turku tarvitsevat ja ansaitsevat valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja enemmän kuin niillä nykyään on. En ymmärrä miksi alueellistetaan hirveästi Hämeenlinnaan, mutta ei juuri ollenkaan Tampereelle, missä olisi paremmat toimintaedellytykset. (Tietysti siksi, että Hämeenlinnassa voi käydä töissä Helsingistä käsin sitä odotellessa että virasto muutetaan takaisin Helsinkiin, kun todetaan että henkilökunta ei sitten muuttanutkaan uudelle paikkakunnalle...) Tämä ei tietenkään tarkoita etteikö pienemmille paikkakunnille pitäisi hajasijoittaa toimintoja, mutta näkisin että valtion työpaikkojen määrän tulisi olla suhteessa kaupungin väkilukuun. Hämeenlinnaan on siis tästä näkökulmasta hajasijoitettu liikaa ja Tampereelle liian vähän.




> En osaa sanoa, miksi kaikki yhteydenpito ei toimi tietoverkoissa. Kyse ei ole yksistään julkisen sektorin ongelmasta, sen kertoo taksimatkojen määrä Helsinki-Vantaalta Karaporttiin, Säteriin, Keilaniemeen ja Ruoholahteen. Jostain kumman syystä ihmisten tarvitsee tavata kasvokkain, vaikkei tarvitsisi. En itse joudu työkseni matkustamaan tai edes palaveeraamaan, joten tähän ongelmaan en osaa oikein mitään sanoa.


Sanoisin että useimmiten se johtuu ei-hajasijoitettujen henkisestä laiskuudesta. Jos riittävän suuri osa organisaatiosta on paikkasidonnainen, siellä helposti jatkuu vanha perinne että palavereissa pitää olla paikalla henkilökohtaisesti.  Siitä huolimatta että se on pitkälti irrationaalista. Oma kokemukseni on, että pakon edessä organisaatio oppii uusille tavoille hyvin nopeasti. Lätkäistään vaan totaalinen matkustuskielto päälle joksikin aikaa, ja kun töiden pitää silti sujua, niin sitten opetellaan vaikka hampaat irvessä netti- ja puhelinpalaverien käyttöä. Toisaalta jos organisaatio esimerkiksi fuusion seurauksena löytää yhtäkkiä itsensä tilanteesta, jossa toiminnot ovatkin hajautuneet vaikka vain puoleentusinaan paikkaan eri maissa, niin sekin edesauttaa oppimista.

Itse sijaitsen yksin Tampereella kokonaan erossa saman organisaation muista työntekijöistä, jotka tällä hetkellä sijaitsevat todellakin kuin haulikolla ammuttuina pitkin läntistä Eurooppaa. Saman firman työntekijöitä kyllä on ympärillä paljonkin, mutta en vain työskentele suoraan heidän kanssaan. Puhelin- ja nettipalaverien käyttö on muutamassa vuodessa muuttunut sekä itselle että oikeastaan koko firmalle toiseksi luonnoksi. Nykyään kun järjestetään palaveri, niin kukaan ei oikeastaan edes enää mieti josko joku tai jotkut mahtaisivat sijaita keskenään samassa toimipisteessä. Sen sijaan aina bookataan nettipalaveri ja joskus samassa kerroksessakin työskentelevät saattavat osallistua palaveriin kumpikin omasta työpisteestään käsin erikseen. Kokoushuoneita ei siis välttämättä edes viitsitä bookata etukäteen, varsinkin kun moni saattaa osallistua palaveriin etänä kotoa käsin, siellä kun monesti pystyy keskittymään paremmin töihin kuin avokonttorissa (tai koppikonttorissakaan).

Etäpalaverit ovat luonteeltaan vähän erilaisia kuin palaverit kasvotusten. Ne ovat väkisinkin lyhyempiä ja tavoitekeskeisempiä, mutta se ei oikeastaan haittaa vaan antaa vain toiminnalle ryhtiä, kun pitää valmistella asioita etukäteen eikä voi vain notkua kokoushuoneeseen ryystämään kahvia, mussuttamaan pullaa ja puhumaan pehmoisia työkavereiden kanssa. Ihmisiä on kyllä tarpeen tavata toisinaan kasvotustenkin, mutta yleensä riittää yksi kerta per henkilö tärkeiden kontaktien kanssa -- sen jälkeen asiat pääosin hoituvat puhelimitse. Lisäksi tiimikollegoiden kanssa on hyvä tavata kasvotusten ehkä pari kertaa vuodessa, koska se ylläpitää luottamusta ja yhteishenkeä.

Kokemukseni on, että etäpalaverit ovat keskimäärin tehokkaampi yhteistyötapa, kun aikaa ei kulu turhaan matkustukseen. Aikasäästö voi vaikuttaa jopa talon sisällä, kun ei tarvitse kävellä 5 minuuttia kokoushuoneesta seuraavaan vaan pystyy vaihtamaan lennossa puolen minuutin sisällä edellisestä palaverista seuraavaan. Jos etäpalaveri joissakin tilanteissa voi olla hieman heikompi vaihtoehto kuin kasvotusten fläppitaulun äärellä palaveeraus niin monesti tämä kompensoituu sillä, että palavereja pystyy niiden tehokkuuden ansiosta (sekä fyysisen lokaation aiheuttaman kitkan poistumisen vuoksi) järjestämään useammin ja/tai juuri silloin kuin tarve on. Kukaan järkevä ihminen ei matkusta edes paria sataa kilometriä puolen tunnin viikottaiseen statuspalaveriin, kun siihen menisi joka kerta puoli päivää aikaa ja paljon tärkeää työtä jäisi tekemättä. Puhelimitse onnistuu helposti, ja aikaa säästyy sekä samoin työntekijän voimia. Ja kun tätä ensin soveltaa tällaisiin palavereihin, niin pian huomaa että myös pidemmät ja luonteeltaan erilaiset palaverit luonnistuvat yhtä hyvin.

En siis näkisi että hajasijoituksen esteenä olisi se, että etäpalaverointi olisi mahdotonta. Ei se ole. Se on hyvinkin mahdollista ja helppoa, jos motivaatio vain on kohdallaan.

P.S. Aikaisemmin ramppasin itsekin Espoossa helposti parikin kertaa viikossa (ihan vain erilaisten palaverien vuoksi) ja kuljin sinne taksilla rautatieasemalta (kunnes opin käyttämään lähijunaa tai Länsiväylän busseja). Mutta nyt edellisestä Espoon-käynnistäni on aikaa varmaan jo 2-3 vuotta (?). Ulkomailla olen käynyt jonkin verran silloin tällöin, mutta Espooseen ei ole ollut asiaa, kun kaikki olennainen hoituu helpommin puhelinpalaverilla. Enkä toden totta kaipaa enää mitään klo 5.20 herätyksiä, jotta ehtii 7.02 Pendolinoon ja klo 9.00 mennessä Espooseen. Se on yllättävän kuluttavaa säännöllisenä rutiinina.

----------


## petteri

> Eikö tässä pitäisi kuitenkin verrata valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja paikkakunnan väkilukuun, jotta saadaan selville suhteellisen edustuksen vahvuus? Jos verrataan valtion työpaikkoja yksityisiin työpaikkoihin, niin lienee selvää, että Helsingissä, missä on paljon myös yksityisiä työpaikkoja, valtion työpaikkojen prosenttiosuus ei välttämättä nouse kovin korkeaksi.


Minusta valtion työpaikkojen vertaaminen työpaikkojen kokonaismäärään on ihan hyvä mittari. Se on melkein sama mittari kuin valtion työpaikkojen vertaaminen alueen BKT:hen. Kakku pitää leipoakin jossain, ennenkuin Kepu jakaa sen tukiaisina kannattajilleen.

Helsingin seudulla on suunnilleen samassa suhteessa valtion työpaikkoja kuin Helsingin seutu rahoittaa valtion budjettia. Ja Helsingin BKT:tahan vielä laskevat rahansiirrot maakuntiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta valtion työpaikkojen vertaaminen työpaikkojen kokonaismäärään on ihan hyvä mittari. Se on melkein sama mittari kuin valtion työpaikkojen vertaaminen alueen BKT:hen. Kakku pitää leipoakin jossain, ennenkuin Kepu jakaa sen tukiaisina kannattajilleen.
> 
> Helsingin seudulla on suunnilleen samassa suhteessa valtion työpaikkoja kuin Helsingin seutu rahoittaa valtion budjettia. Ja Helsingin BKT:tahan vielä laskevat rahansiirrot maakuntiin.


1) "Kakun leipominen" eli arvonlisän syntyminen tapahtuu muuallakin kuin Helsingissä.

2) Kepun vetäminen tähän on vähän turhaa leimaamiusta. En ole keskustalainen, mutta näkisin silti tarvetta järkevälle aluepolitiikalle. (Huom. kaikki aluepolitiikka ei ole järkevää.) Puhutaan mieluummin itse asiasta kuin leimoista.

3) Kansliapäällikölle maksetaan enemmän kuin rajavartijalle, vaikka molemmat vastaavat tilastoissa yhtä nuppia valtion palkollisia.

4) Valtion työpaikkojen gravitoituminen yksityisten työpaikkojen perässä ei kohdista taloudellista stimulaatiota seuduille jotka sitä tarvitsisivat. Muistetaan että valtion työpaikkojen ympärilleen säteilemä hyvinvointi lisää myös yksityistä toimeliaisuutta paikkakunnalla sekä osaltaan pitää yllä infraa josta hyötyvät myös yksityiset yritykset (vrt. lento- ja muut liikenneyhteydet).

5) Paikkakuntakohtaisen BKT:n mittaaminen ei ole ongelmatonta. Herää kysymyksiä esim. yrityksen eri funktioiden osuudesta arvonlisän syntymisessä.

6) Yrityksen eri osat ja yksiköt ovat kiinteässä yhteydessä toisiinsa, ja aluepolitiikalla on heijastumia myös Helsinkiin. Jos maakunnassa sijaiseva teollisuuslaitos joudutaan sulkemaan siksi, ettei sillä enää ollut toimintaedellytyksiä, niin se heijastuu kohtuullisen todennäköisesti myös Helsingin-pääkonttoriin työpaikkojen häviämisen kautta. Ja jos koko maakunta-Suomi suljetaan, niin sitten ei ole paljon tarvetta enää pääkaupungillekaan.

Tosin nämä samat argumentithan olemme väitelleet läpi jo eräitä kertoja ennenkin...

----------


## teme

Pari huomiota:

Rainer on maltillisempi kuin minä viitsin tässä asialla olla, mutta oikeassa. 

Jos jokaiselle nykyiselle maanviljelijälle (jotain 50 000 tai allekin) maksettaisiin tästä hautaan saakka suomalaista keskipalkkaa ihan ilman mitään vastiketta, tekee mitä huvittaa ja vaikka töitä, niin se maksaisi vähän vähemmän kuin nykyiset maataloustuet, ja tuo summa pienenisi vuosittain eikä toisinpäin. Lisäksi peltomaan hinta romahtaisi, mikä saattaisi tehdä viljelystä kannattavaa. Ei tuota tukijärjestelmää ihan oikeasti voi millään järkisyin perustella.

Se että Kajaanissa on kaupunki ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus. Kaupungit, kunnat, palvelut, liikenne, tms. on ihmisiä varten, ei toisinpäin.

Kaupunkien kasvun rajoittaminen on käytännössä sama asia kuin että valtio polttaisi tietyn prosenttiosuuden isojen kaupunkien kiinteistöistä vuosittain. Tämä ei tee elämästä kuihtuvassa pikkukaupungissa yhtään sen kivempaa.

Jani sanoo että ei kannata kaikkea aluepolitiikkaa, vaan ilmeisesti vain jotenkin fiksua aluepolitiikkaa. Tämmöistä rajautusta ei voi käytännössä tehdä, koska aluepoliittinen lähestymistapa on lähtökohtaisesti  vihamielinen millekään tehokkuustarkastelulle. Esimerkki: Jos Helsinkiin rakennetaan valtio rahoilla 10 miljoonalla jotain liikenneinfraa, niin alueellisen oikeudenmukaisuuden periaatteiden niin kuin sitä käytännössä harjoitetaan mukaan jonnekin muualla pitää investoida tasapuolisuuden nimissä vaikka 20 miljoonaa, ja näin riippumatta siitä olisiko liikenteellisesti perusteltua investoida sinne jonnekin muualle 0, 5, 10 vai 50 miljoonaa. Samaa sarjaa on numeeriset tavoitteet valtion työpaikkojen sijainnille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se että Kajaanissa on kaupunki ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus. Kaupungit, kunnat, palvelut, liikenne, tms. on ihmisiä varten, ei toisinpäin.


Ne ihmiset ovat siellä nyt jo. Jos heiltä viedään koulutus- ja työmahdollisuuksia, niin kaupunkia tietoisesti näivetetään.




> Kaupunkien kasvun rajoittaminen on käytännössä sama asia kuin että valtio polttaisi tietyn prosenttiosuuden isojen kaupunkien kiinteistöistä vuosittain. Tämä ei tee elämästä kuihtuvassa pikkukaupungissa yhtään sen kivempaa.


Millä tavalla Helsingin kasvua rajoittaa se, jos muuta maata ei tarkoituksellisesti näivetetä?




> Jani sanoo että ei kannata kaikkea aluepolitiikkaa, vaan ilmeisesti vain jotenkin fiksua aluepolitiikkaa. Tämmöistä rajautusta ei voi käytännössä tehdä, koska aluepoliittinen lähestymistapa on lähtökohtaisesti  vihamielinen millekään tehokkuustarkastelulle. Esimerkki: Jos Helsinkiin rakennetaan valtio rahoilla 10 miljoonalla jotain liikenneinfraa, niin alueellisen oikeudenmukaisuuden periaatteiden niin kuin sitä käytännössä harjoitetaan mukaan jonnekin muualla pitää investoida tasapuolisuuden nimissä vaikka 20 miljoonaa, ja näin riippumatta siitä olisiko liikenteellisesti perusteltua investoida sinne jonnekin muualle 0, 5, 10 vai 50 miljoonaa. Samaa sarjaa on numeeriset tavoitteet valtion työpaikkojen sijainnille.


Nämä ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Liikenneinvestoinnit on tehtävä todellisen tarpeen mukaan. Ei ole järkeä polttaa rahaa vain tasapuolisuuden vuoksi. Mutta myös väestököyhissä osissa maata voi olla todellisia tarpeita ja silloin on hyväksyttävä rahankäyttö sellaisiin paikkoihin, vaikka se ylittäisikin laskennallisesti "tasapuolisen" osuuden. Sen sijaan työpaikkojen jakautumisessa lukumäärätavoitteissa on mielestäni järkeä. Tämä perustuu ajatteluun, että ne työpaikat voivat periaatteessa sijaita missä tahansa (kyllä, nykytekniikalla voivat), joten silloin ne tulisi jakaa siten, että niiden luoma hyvinvointi jakautuu oikeudenmukaisesti maan eri osiin.

Miksi muuten metropolipolitiikkaa ei hahmoteta aluepolitiikaksi? Sitähän se on. Jos summittain Tampereen kokoiseen kaupunkiin rakennetaan 800 M:lla metrolinja, vaikka sen väestö sijaitsee paljon Tamperetta hajanaisemmin, niin eikö tuo ole "siltarumpuinvestointi" mitä suurimmassa määrin? Argumentit siitä että muutoin kaupungin liikenne ei toimi tai että muutoin kaupungin vetovoima kärsii eikä se houkuttele kansainvälisiä yrityksiä ovat sisällöllisesti täsmälleen samaa luokkaa kuin että jonnekin saaristoon tarvitaan lossin tilalle silta kun se lyhentäisi matkaa 3 tunnista 10 minuuttiin tai että jonkun kaupungin vientiteollisuus tarvitsee uuden syväsataman jotta sen tuotteet saadaan nopeammin maailmalle.

Aluepolitiikkaa voi uskottavasti vastustaa vain jos vastustaa sitä myös omalla takapihallaan.

----------


## TEP70

> Minulla on itse asiassa yksi hajasijoitettu ystävä, joten kuulen näitä väitteitä ihan henkilökohtaisesti, enkä vain huhupuheina ja yleisesti ottaen. Mainittakoon vielä, että ystäväni oli henkilökohtaisesti hyvin onnellinen hajasijoituksestaan, sillä hajasijoituspaikkakunnalla sattui asumaan silloinen heila, nykyinen puoliso. Joskus käy tuuri, vaikka joutuu muuttamaan Seinäjoelle. Ei kyllä uskoisi...


Täytyy sekaantua tähän keskusteluun: minä olen hajasijoittanut itse itseni eli ilmoittautunut vapaaehtoiseksi siirtämään työpisteeni Helsingistä Lappeenrantaan.  :Smile:  Puolisen vuotta on nyt tullut uudessa sijoituspaikassa työskenneltyä, eikä ole ollut ikävä takaisin pääkaupunkiseudulle. Työmatkoja Helsinkiin on ollut kyllä toistaiseksi paljon, mutta työnantajalla on hankinnassa Janin mainitsema työasemakohtainen videoneuvottelujärjestelmä, jota odotan innolla.

Muuttopäätöstä helpotti merkittävästi se, että edes lapsen toiset isovanhemmat asuvat nyt samassa kaupungissa. Jos kohdekaupunki olisi ollut mikä tahansa muu, päätöstä olisi pureskeltu pidempään. Lukuun ottamatta tietysti Jyväskylää, jonne muuttamiseen olisi ollut samat perusteet.

----------


## teme

> Millä tavalla Helsingin kasvua rajoittaa se, jos muuta maata ei tarkoituksellisesti näivetetä?


Kun kaupungustumisen tuottamat tuottavuushyödyt leikataan verotuksella pois aluellisiksi tulonsiirroiksi niin kaupungeilla ei ole varaa kasvaa. Koskee muuten Tamperetta siinä kuin Helsinkiäkin, Oulu on korkeampien voimien erikoissuojeluksessa ja myös kasvaa nopeiten.




> Nämä ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Liikenneinvestoinnit on tehtävä todellisen tarpeen mukaan. Ei ole järkeä polttaa rahaa vain tasapuolisuuden vuoksi. Mutta myös väestököyhissä osissa maata voi olla todellisia tarpeita ja silloin on hyväksyttävä rahankäyttö sellaisiin paikkoihin, vaikka se ylittäisikin laskennallisesti "tasapuolisen" osuuden. Sen sijaan työpaikkojen jakautumisessa lukumäärätavoitteissa on mielestäni järkeä. Tämä perustuu ajatteluun, että ne työpaikat voivat periaatteessa sijaita missä tahansa (kyllä, nykytekniikalla voivat), joten silloin ne tulisi jakaa siten, että niiden luoma hyvinvointi jakautuu oikeudenmukaisesti maan eri osiin.


Se on ihan sama asia. Jos työpaikan sijainnilla ei ole mitään väliä niin voidaan helposti osoittaa että ne kannattaa sijoittaa hajalleen jo ihan kiinteistökulujen vuoksi. Se että tätä ei tarvitse osoittaa nimenomaan on se ongelma, eli selvitykset voi näyttää vaikka mitä lisämenoja ja siitä huolimatta alueellistetaan. Jos viraston toiminta on tehokkaimmillaan Kajaanissa niin se tulee tietenkin sijoittaa sinne.

Aika moni Helsinkiläinen muuten vastusti periaatteessa kemikaalivirastoa, koska ei ole tehokasta hajauttaa Unionin toimintoja. Helsinkiläiset poliitikot eivät ole ihan härskeimmästä päästä, mutta toki kiskoo valtiolta rahaa siinä kuin muutkin. Esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksuja vastustetaan aika pitkälti sen takia että pelätään sen olevan taas yksi valtion helsinkivero lisää, ja ihan aiheesta. Viimeksi energiaverouudistuksestakin tuli vaan jotenkin ihmeellisesti kaukolämmön raippavero ja turpeen subvenointipaketti, jossa ei ole kansantaloudellisesti, teknisesti tai ympäristön kannalta järjen hiventä. Tuommoista se peli on kun kerran hyväksytään alueperusteet ihan mille tahansa. Tämä on vakampi ongelma kuin rahan siirrot sinänsä koska se sotkee muutkin asiat.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kun kaupungustumisen tuottamat tuottavuushyödyt leikataan verotuksella pois aluellisiksi tulonsiirroiksi niin kaupungeilla ei ole varaa kasvaa. Koskee muuten Tamperetta siinä kuin Helsinkiäkin, Oulu on korkeampien voimien erikoissuojeluksessa ja myös kasvaa nopeiten.


No, sillä erotuksella että Tampereella ei ole Helsingin omaa aluepolitiikkaa eli metropolipolitiikkaa tukenaan...




> Se on ihan sama asia. Jos työpaikan sijainnilla ei ole mitään väliä niin voidaan helposti osoittaa että ne kannattaa sijoittaa hajalleen jo ihan kiinteistökulujen vuoksi. Se että tätä ei tarvitse osoittaa nimenomaan on se ongelma, eli selvitykset voi näyttää vaikka mitä lisämenoja ja siitä huolimatta alueellistetaan. Jos viraston toiminta on tehokkaimmillaan Kajaanissa niin se tulee tietenkin sijoittaa sinne.


Selvitykset riippuvat aika tavalla siitä kuka niitä tekee ja mitä haluaa osoittaa. Jos hallitus haluaa alueellistaa jonkun viraston, ja virasto ei itse halua sitä, niin sitten virasto esittää että alueellistamisesta aiheutuu huimat lisäkustannukset. Aika usein painotetaan sitäpaitsi siirtymävaiheen kertaluontoisia kustannuksia, joilla ei ole vähänkään pidemmällä aikavälillä yhtään mitään merkitystä. Se mikä merkitsee on pitkän aikavälin normalin toiminnan kustannustaso.

Olettaen että kommunikaatio saadaan järjestettyä rationaalisesti, minun on vaikea nähdä miten normaalin toiminnan kustannustaso pitkällä aikavälillä voisi olla kalliimpi maakuntakeskuksessa kuin Helsingissä. Helsingissä on kalliimmat tilakustannukset ja korkeammat elinkustannukset, jotka heijastunevat palkkatasoonkin korottavasti.




> Aika moni Helsinkiläinen muuten vastusti periaatteessa kemikaalivirastoa, koska ei ole tehokasta hajauttaa Unionin toimintoja. Helsinkiläiset poliitikot eivät ole ihan härskeimmästä päästä, mutta toki kiskoo valtiolta rahaa siinä kuin muutkin. Esimerkiksi ruuhkamaksuja vastustetaan aika pitkälti sen takia että pelätään sen olevan taas yksi valtion helsinkivero lisää, ja ihan aiheesta. Viimeksi energiaverouudistuksestakin tuli vaan jotenkin ihmeellisesti kaukolämmön raippavero ja turpeen subvenointipaketti, jossa ei ole kansantaloudellisesti, teknisesti tai ympäristön kannalta järjen hiventä. Tuommoista se peli on kun kerran hyväksytään alueperusteet ihan mille tahansa. Tämä on vakampi ongelma kuin rahan siirrot sinänsä koska se sotkee muutkin asiat.


Ai jaa? Tämä on uutinen minulle, että helsinkiläiset olisivat mieluummin halunneet pitää kemikaaliviraston Brysselissä, jotta EU toimisi tehokkaammin (?).

Helsinkiläiset poliitikot toki pyrkivät kiskomaan rahaa valtiolta samaan tyyliin kuin pahimmat Lapin siltarumpupoliitikot. Minusta vaan on vaikea nähdä miten sellaista toimintaa voidaan legitimoida sillä, että "kun muut niin kyllä minäkin". Lisävaikeutena vielä, että Helsingin mittakaavaan sovitettu siltarumpupolitiikka tuottaa järjettömiä megahankkeita, jotka tuntuvat jo pahasti valtion kukkarossakin. Väliinputoajiksi jäävät sellaiset suuret kaupungit kuin Tampere ja Turku, joiden aluepolitiikalle ei ole tukea sen paremmin maaseudun syvistä riveistä kuin Helsingin kotiinpäinvetäjiltä, jotka inspiroituvat noiden maaseudun syvien rivien esimerkistä.

Vaikuttavuuden ja taloudellisuuden pitäisi olla ne kriteerit, joilla investoinneista päätettäisiin, niin maakunnissa kuin Helsingissä. Käytännössä tämä johtaisi esim. siihen, että länsimetroa ei tehtäisi vaan sen tilalle tulisi TramWest.

Mitä tulee aluepolitiikkaan jota tehdään esim. energiapolitiikan tai liikennepolitiikan varjolla, niin se on vastenmielinen ilmiö. En ole mikään energia-alan asiantuntija, mutta täytyy silti sanoa että en oikein ymmärrä koko tätä turvejuttua. Se että suositaan tietynlaisia energialähteitä ja sorsitaan toisia ei saa johtua siitä, kuka istuu minkäkin energialähteen päällä vaan syiden täytyy olla objektiiviset.

Mutta se että aluepolitiikalla on vastenmielisiä ilmentymiä risteytyessään toisten politiikan lajien ynnä paikallisten intressien kanssa ei voi tarkoittaa, että itse aluepolitiikka olisi välttämättä läpimätä asia ja pelkästään haitallista. Jos aluepolitiikkaa tehdään avoimesti, objektiivisesti ja suhteellisen tasapuolisesti, niin se on pelkästään hyvä asia. On koko maan etu, että sillä on useita kasvukeskuksia ja että kasvukeskusten ulkopuoliset alueetkin pärjäävät mahdollisimman hyvin.

----------


## petteri

> Jos jokaiselle nykyiselle maanviljelijälle (jotain 50 000 tai allekin) maksettaisiin tästä hautaan saakka suomalaista keskipalkkaa ihan ilman mitään vastiketta, tekee mitä huvittaa ja vaikka töitä, niin se maksaisi vähän vähemmän kuin nykyiset maataloustuet, ja tuo summa pienenisi vuosittain eikä toisinpäin. Lisäksi peltomaan hinta romahtaisi, mikä saattaisi tehdä viljelystä kannattavaa. Ei tuota tukijärjestelmää ihan oikeasti voi millään järkisyin perustella.


Minusta nykyinen maataloustuki tulisi muuttaa "nälkävakuutukseksi". Kyllähän omassa maassa sen verran pitää ruokaa tuottaa, ettemme kriisissä kuole nälkään. Viljelyyn sidottu sosiaalituki maanviljelijöille on kuitenkin syytä lopettaa.

Käytännössä 60-70 % omavaraisuus riittää hyvin. Kriisissä suurimman osan kotieläimistä voi laittaa teurastamolle ja syödä niille varatut rehuviljat. Samoin maataloustuotannon kasvattaminen on nopeaa, kun on riittävästi elinkeinon hallitsevia henkilöitä. Jonkin verran "nälkävakuutusrahaa" tuo vaatii, muttei alkuunkaan nykyistä määrää maataloustukea.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:30 ----------




> Ai jaa? Tämä on uutinen minulle, että helsinkiläiset olisivat mieluummin halunneet pitää kemikaaliviraston Brysselissä, jotta EU toimisi tehokkaammin (?).


Kyllä minustakin kemikaalivirastolle Bryssel olisi ollut ja on parempi paikka.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä minustakin kemikaalivirastolle Bryssel olisi ollut ja on parempi paikka.


Miksi ihmeessä?

----------


## petteri

Kemikaalivirastolle Bryssel olisi ollut hyvä paikka, koska se on keskellä Eurooppaa ja suuri osa muusta EU:n hallinnosta sijaitsee Brysselissä eli on helposti mahdollista pitää kontakteja. Myös kansainvälisiin tehtäviin soveltuvan henkilökunnan rekrytointi on Brysseliin helpompaa. 

En kannata hajasijoittamista EU:n virastojenkaan osalta.

----------


## teme

> No, sillä erotuksella että Tampereella ei ole Helsingin omaa aluepolitiikkaa eli metropolipolitiikkaa tukenaan...


Sanotaan nyt vaikka näin, ja tämä ei ole minun keksintöni, helsinkiläisuusimaalaisittain onnistunut metropolipolitiikka määritellään niin että hallituksen toimista ei kokonaisuutena ole ihan hirveästi haittaa seudulle. Eli esimerkiksi maakuntaministereiden pahimmat älyttömyydet saadaan blokattua. Tämä hallitus on tässä jopa onnistunut, mistä sopii kiitellä. Siitä että hallituksen toimista olisi kokonaisuudessaan hyötyä ei uskalleta edes haaveilla.




> Selvitykset riippuvat aika tavalla siitä kuka niitä tekee ja mitä haluaa osoittaa. Jos hallitus haluaa alueellistaa jonkun viraston, ja virasto ei itse halua sitä, niin sitten virasto esittää että alueellistamisesta aiheutuu huimat lisäkustannukset. Aika usein painotetaan sitäpaitsi siirtymävaiheen kertaluontoisia kustannuksia, joilla ei ole vähänkään pidemmällä aikavälillä yhtään mitään merkitystä. Se mikä merkitsee on pitkän aikavälin normalin toiminnan kustannustaso.


Esimerkiksi ja sivumennen, sillä että valtio on sellainen työnantaja joka saattaa ykskaks yllättäen siirtää työpaikkasi toiselle puolelle Suomea, vaikka sitten Kajaanista Ouluun, on pitkällä aikavälillä hyvin paljon merkitystä rekrytointien kannalta. Valtion huonohkoja palkkoja on aiemmin sentään kompensoinut työpaikan vakaus.

Mutta varsinaisesta asiasta, ei sijaintien vertailut kokonaiskustannuslaskelmineen ole mitään rakettitiedettä. Osaavia riippumattomia konsultteja kyllä löytyy jos asia halutaan vakavissaan selvittää. Esimerkiksi Lääkelaitoksen siirrossa sellaista vaihtoehtoa että ei siirretä ei saanut edes ottaa mukaan vertailuun. Mistä tuo sinusta kertoo?




> Olettaen että kommunikaatio saadaan järjestettyä rationaalisesti, minun on vaikea nähdä miten normaalin toiminnan kustannustaso pitkällä aikavälillä voisi olla kalliimpi maakuntakeskuksessa kuin Helsingissä. Helsingissä on kalliimmat tilakustannukset ja korkeammat elinkustannukset, jotka heijastunevat palkkatasoonkin korottavasti.


Jos leikitetään että kaikki hoituu yhtä hyvin sähköisesti, oletetaan samanlainen työvoiman saatavuus, ja tarpeeksi monta muuta kontrafaktuaalia, niin toki näin. :Smile:  Ja muuten, jos joku paikka on kaikin puolin yhtä hyvä kuin toinen niin siellä on myös palkat ja tilakustannukset ihan yhtä suuret, varsinkin sillä pitkällä aikavälillä.




> Helsinkiläiset poliitikot toki pyrkivät kiskomaan rahaa valtiolta samaan tyyliin kuin pahimmat Lapin siltarumpupoliitikot. Minusta vaan on vaikea nähdä miten sellaista toimintaa voidaan legitimoida sillä, että "kun muut niin kyllä minäkin".


No ei nyt ihan niin pahoja ole, pidäkkeenä toimii mm. se että kolmasosa niistä valtiolta saaduista rahoista tulee joka tapauksessa seudulta, mikä laimentaa intoa keksiä valtiolle uusia menoeriä omaan vaalipiiriin. Joka tapauksessa, tuo on täysin legitiimiä nimenomaan siksi että muutkin tekee niin kun resursseja jaetaan, poliitikko joka ei katso omien äänestäjiensä etujen perään kun muutkin niin tekevät ei ole tehtäviensä tasalla. En minä yksittäisiä edustajia syytä, edes niitä lappilaisia, vaan polittiista kulttuuria joka tällaisen sallii. Maan tapa.




> Lisävaikeutena vielä, että Helsingin mittakaavaan sovitettu siltarumpupolitiikka tuottaa järjettömiä megahankkeita, jotka tuntuvat jo pahasti valtion kukkarossakin. Väliinputoajiksi jäävät sellaiset suuret kaupungit kuin Tampere ja Turku, joiden aluepolitiikalle ei ole tukea sen paremmin maaseudun syvistä riveistä kuin Helsingin kotiinpäinvetäjiltä, jotka inspiroituvat noiden maaseudun syvien rivien esimerkistä.


Turun motari? Turkulaiset ja tamperelaiset löytäisi vaikka liikennepolitiikasta paljonkin yhteistä helsinkiläisten kanssa, aloitetaan vaikka siitä että valtio lakkaa sörkkimästä kaupunkiliikennettä.




> Vaikuttavuuden ja taloudellisuuden pitäisi olla ne kriteerit, joilla investoinneista päätettäisiin, niin maakunnissa kuin Helsingissä....
> 
> Mitä tulee aluepolitiikkaan jota tehdään esim. energiapolitiikan tai liikennepolitiikan varjolla, niin se on vastenmielinen ilmiö. En ole mikään energia-alan asiantuntija, mutta täytyy silti sanoa että en oikein ymmärrä koko tätä turvejuttua. Se että suositaan tietynlaisia energialähteitä ja sorsitaan toisia ei saa johtua siitä, kuka istuu minkäkin energialähteen päällä vaan syiden täytyy olla objektiiviset.


Vaikuttavuus, taloudellisuus, päästöt, jne. järkiperusteet päätöksenteon pohjana edellyttävät sitä että niiden yli ei kävellä jostain muista syistä. Yleensä se syy on aluepolitiikkaa. Esimerkiksi se YHTALI on toki ihan sattumalta rikki sellaisella tavalla että se suosii tierakentamista keskellä korpea ja sorsii kaupunkiliikennettä. On yksinkertaisesti ristiriitaista jakaa resursseja ensin jollain muulla perusteella kuten alueellinen tasapuolisuus, ja sitten jollain toisella kuten tehokkuus, kun niitä ei voi jakaa kuin kerran.

----------


## j-lu

> Oletko tullut ajatelleeksi millainen vaikutus maakuntayliopistollasi oli sijaintimaakunnalle? Todennäköisesti suurempi kuin sinulle. Keskinkertainenkin opetus on paikkakunnan kannalta parempi kuin ei opetusta ollenkaan, samoin niiden nuorten kannalta jotka haluavat koulutuksen, mutta eivät halua tai voi muuttaa pois kotimaakunnasta. Nykyinen huippuretoriikka on vähän turhanaikaista, koska eivät kaikki kuitenkaan voi olla huippuja. Jos ne keskinkertaisuudet kerätään johonkin megasuureen "huippuyliopistoon" niin miten se tekee niistä huippuja? Ymmärrän kyllä, että huippututkimusta on helpompi tehdä isossa yksikössä, mutta iso yksikkö ei välttämättä automaattisesti tee huippututkimusta, ei ainakaan jos siihen iskee omahyväisyyden vitsaus. Sitäpaitsi täytyy muistaa että ylivoimaisesti suurin osa yliopisto-opiskelijoista hakee yliopistosta  tutkintoa, jolla sijoittuu hyvin työelämään. Harva jatkaa tutkijanuralle. Huippututkimus ei välttämättä hyödytä mitenkään ammattiin tähtäävää opiskelijaa. Yliopistolaitoksella on muitakin tehtäviä kuin kansainvälisten huippujen valmentaminen. Alueellinen vaikuttavuus on yksi yliopiston perustehtävä.


Nyt on tunnustettava, etten ole ajatellut mikä vaikutus käymälläni maakuntayliopistolla on maakunnalleen. Minulla on sellainen kieroutunut historiallisväritteinen käsitys, että yliopistojen tehtävä on tutkia ja opettaa. En ole perehtynyt Suomen valtion nykyiseen yliopistolakiin ja sen mahdollisiin keskustalaishenkisiin lisäyksiin "alueellisesta vaikuttavuudesta". 

Tullaan sellaisten perimmäisten kysymysten äärelle, että mitkä ovat yliopiston tehtävät ja miten ne hoituvat parhaiten? Uhrataanko historialliset perustehtävät aluepolitiikan alttarille? Onko parempi, että opiskelijat saavat käydä kotinurkillaan Kalevi Kalvosulkeisen luennoilla sen sijaan, että joutuisivat muuttamaan alan kotimaisten kärkitutkijoiden perässä suurempaan kaupunkiin? Itseäni en pidä keskinkertaisuutta kummempana, mutta se ei tarkoita, ettenkö olisi osannut antaa arvoa oman alani eturivin tutkijoiden pitämille luennoille, kun niille toisissa yliopistoissa eksyin. Siksi, että ne olivat järjestään mielenkiintoisempia, inspiroivampia, ymmärrettävämpiä, herättävämpiä ja näkökulmia avartavampia kuin jonkun opetusvelvollisuuttaan täyttävän keskinkertaisen jatko-opiskelijan, joiden luennointiin ehti maakuntayliopistossa moneen kertaan puutua.

Fakta on, että maakuntayliopistojen pienimmät laitokset ovat aivan liian pieniä. Niillä ei ole edellytyksiä tarjota vaadittua kurssivalikoimaa siten, että kaikille kursseille löytyisi pätevä luennoitsija/ohjaaja. Joudutaan tilanteeseen, että opetuksesta vastaava opettaa oman osaamisalueen vierestä, jopa täysin ulkopuolelta. Se on turhauttavaa kaikille osapuolille, niin opettajalle kuin opiskelijoille.

Itse ehdin saada opiskeluni päätökseen ennen "virtuaaliyliopistoa" ja verkossa suoritettavia kursseja. Kuitenkin, samalla periaatteella, joka tekee virastojen fyysisestä sijainnista irrelevantin, voidaan perustella se, ettei maakuntayliopistoja tarvita: kaikki voivat opiskella asuinkunnastaan riippumatta uudessa Aalto-yliopistossa ja saada valtaosalla aloista niin hyvää opetusta kuin on Suomessa mahdollista.




> Eikö tässä pitäisi kuitenkin verrata valtionhallinnon työpaikkoja paikkakunnan väkilukuun, jotta saadaan selville suhteellisen edustuksen vahvuus?


Melko yhdentekevää. Mainituista kunnista Helsingin ja Vaasan työpaikkaomavaraisuusaste on jotakuinkin sama, Suomen kärkeä, eikä Turkukaan taida jäädä edes kymmenystä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> En ole perehtynyt Suomen valtion nykyiseen yliopistolakiin ja sen mahdollisiin keskustalaishenkisiin lisäyksiin "alueellisesta vaikuttavuudesta".


En minä ainakaan mitään sellaista siitä edes löydä. Alueellista vaikuttavuutta vartenhan on perustettu ammattikorkeakoulujärjestelmä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En minä ainakaan mitään sellaista siitä edes löydä. Alueellista vaikuttavuutta vartenhan on perustettu ammattikorkeakoulujärjestelmä.


En ole lukenut lakia enkä tiedä onko sitä edes kirjoitettu sinne, mutta kyllä yliopistot ainakin itse korostavat alueellista (ja yhteiskunnallista) vaikuttavuutta kahden muun perustehtävänsä opetuksen ja tutkimuksen rinnalla. Tämä on kaikkien juhlapuheiden perussanastoa ja voisi olettaa että sillä on jotain tuntumaa todellisuuteenkin. En ole havainnut että OPM olisi puhunut tämän kanssa ristiin, joten otaksuisin että tehtävällä on vähintäänkin ministeriön tuki. Tämä alueellisen vaikuttavuuden periaate on muuten perua jo ajoilta, jolloin koko ammattikorkeakoulujärjestelmää ei ollut olemassakaan.

Lisäys:

Kts. esimerkiksi tätä lainausta (alleviivaukset allekirjoittaneen):




> *1  Toimintakatsaus*
> 
> *Yliopiston tehtävä ja toiminta-ajatus*
> 
> Yliopistolain (27.6.1997/645) mukaan yliopistojen tehtävänä on edistää vapaata tutkimusta sekä tieteellistä ja taiteellista sivistystä, antaa tutkimukseen perustuvaa ylintä opetusta sekä kasvattaa nuorisoa palvelemaan isänmaata ja ihmiskuntaa.
> 
> Oulun yliopiston ja opetusministeriön välinen tulossopimus (2001-2003) määrittelee Oulun yliopiston tehtäväksi:
> 
> "_Oulun yliopisto on kansainvälinen tiedeyliopisto, jonka perustehtävä on edistää Pohjois-Suomen sivistystä ja aineellista hyvinvointia tarjoamalla monialaista ja erikoisalojen koulutusta ja tutkimusta sekä korkeaan teknologiaan perustuvaa osaamista. Oulun yliopiston painoaloja ovat biotekniikka ja informaatiotekniikka sekä pohjoisuuteen liittyvä tutkimus ja opetus.
> ...

----------


## Antero Alku

Eipä ole ollut tilaisuutta seurata keskustselua, mutta en selaamalla edelleenkään huomaa, mikä on aluepolitiikan vastustuksen vaihtoehto, jota kysyin joskus viime viikolla. Eli miten maata ja Eurooppaa tulisi hoitaa, kun aluepolitiikka kielletään? Tai itse asiassa, eikö sekin ole sitten yhdenlaista aluepolitiikkaa?

Itse en vakuutu ajatuksesta, että markkinatalous hoitaa kaiken tehokkuuden perusteella. Tämä siksi, ettei puhdasta markkinataloutta ole olemassa, ja globaali talous kohtaa yhä enemmän ongelmia siitä, että maapallo ja ihmiskunta ovatkin rajalliset. Sehän ei sovi puhtaaseen markkinatalouteen, jonka lähtökohta on ikuinen mahdollisuus kasvaa ja rajaton määrä vaihtoehtoja valittavana. Pallo ei kasva, ja yhä useampi globaali resurssi käy rajalliseksi.

Toinen peruste markkinatalouden kykenemättömyyteen on, ettei markkinatalous ota huomioon kaikkia ulkoisvaikutuksia, koska kaikilla asioilla ei ole hintaa, vaikka niillä on arvo. Esimerkkinä vaikka hiljaisuus. Sen hinta ei ole mitattavissa olevat melusta aiheutuvat sairaudet tai äänieristyksen kustannukset, koska huonoa elämän laatua ja onnellisuuden puutetta ei voi korvata rahallisella hyvityksellä.

Ylipäätään on havaittu  jopa USAssa  ettei raha korvaakaan kaikkea. Vaan pikemminkin päin vastoin, mitä paremmin voidaan taloudellisesti (erilaisin ekonomien mittarein), sitä pahemmin ihmiset voivat (erilaisin sosiaalisin ja psyykkisin mittarein). Paljon pahoinvointia aiheutuu siitä, että harrastetaan aluepolitiikkaa, jossa ihmiset pakotetaan pois niiltä alueilta, joilla he ovat syntyneet ja eläneet sukupolvien ajan.

Ihmettelen myös sitä, miksi on kamalan paha hajasijoitta ihmisiä, mutta keskittämisessä ei ole mitään pahaa. Miksi vain se on moitittavaa, että jonkun on pakko muutta pois Helsingistä, mutta siinä ei ole mitään pahaa, jos jonkun on pakko muuttaa Helsinkiin? Kun valtio esittää virkamiehelle muuttoa hajasijoituspaikkakunnalle, valtio on varsinainen roisto. Kun yritys lopettaa tai siirtää työpaikan, se on vain luonnollista kehitystä ja siten pakko hyväksyä.

Asiahan on käytännössä täysin päin vastoin. Helsingissä asuvalla virkamiehellä on ympärillään Suomen parhaat työmarkkinat, jossain Kainuussa tehdastyöläisellä on tarjolla 30 %:n työttömyys.

En minä kaipaa maalle enkä pidä kaupunkeja ja kaupungistumista pahana. Mutta jos minulla on oikeus asua kaupungissa, minusta tuntuu oikeudenmukaiselta sallia sama oikeus sille, joka ei halua asua kaupungissa. Tai ainakaan Helsingissä. Lisäksi ymmärrän sen, etten kaupunkilaisena tule toimeen ilman ruokaa ja raaka-aineita, jotka ovat aina peräisin muualta kuin kaupungista. Pidän oman etuni mukaisena sitä, että ne, jotka haluavat elää muualla, voivat ja suostuvat siellä elämään.

Antero

----------


## teme

Edelleen ihmettelen miten aikuisilla ihmisillä jäätyy näiden asioiden kanssa järki, tulee autot mieleen...

Se että ihminen joutuu muuttamaan on haitta. Toisaalta siitä muutosta voi olla hyötyä, esimerkiksi työpaikan toiminta on tehokkaampaa keskitetysti, jolloin työnantaja voi esimerkiksi maksaa parempaa palkkaa, tarjota etenemismahdollisuuksia tai ylipäänsä tarjota ko. työpaikan. Tai isommassa yliopistossa on isompi kurssivalikoima, enemmän mahdollisuuksia, jne. Tai jos puhutaan vaihteeksi siitä että muuttaa maalle, niin siitäkin on hyötyä kuten halvemmat asumiskustannukset tai Anteron mainitsema hiljaisuus. Ihmiset sitten punnitsee kukin itse hyödyt ja haitat, samoin sijoittumispäätöksiä tekevät yritykset.

Aluepolitiikka niin kuin sitä harjoitetaan tarkoittaa sitä että syrjäseudulla haitat sosialisoidaan, esimerkiksi etäisyyksistä aiheutuvat kustannukset, ja hyödyt kuten ne halvemmat asuinkustannukset jää yksityisiksi. Kaupungissa taas kasaantumishyödyt sosialisoidaan syrjemmäksi verotuksella ja haitat jää kunkin itsensä maksettavaksi. Tämän takia niillä nurmijärvillä on "halpoja" asuntoja joihin ihmiset muuttaa pois "kalliista" kaupungeista.  Tämä nyt on yksinkertaisesti ja päivänselvästi epäreilua kaupunkilaisia kohtaan, joista  osa on sitäpaitsi niitä kaikkein köyhimpiä johtuen yhdistelmistä pienet tulot ja suuret menot.  Tällaisen epäoikeudenmukaisuuden puolustuksena se että maailmassa on paljon muutakin väärin on lapsellinen tautologia. Jos olisi edes niin että koko yhteiskunnalle olisi kaupungistumisesta kokonaisuudessaan haittaa niin jotenkin ymmärtäisi että sitä tosiasiallisesti haittaverotetaan, mutta kun asia on nimenomaan päinvastoin. Se Anteron penäämä vaihtoehto on se että tällainen pelleily lopetetaan.

Se että jonkun työpaikka siirretään toiselle puolelle Suomea on aina hänellä lähtökohtaisesti haitta ja ikävä asia. Tämä pitäisi kompensoida esimerkiksi leikkaamalla osa tuottavuuskasvusta korkeammaksi palkaksi. Yksityisellä puolella näin myös käy, jos muuttaa Kuopiosta Helsinkiiin niin palkka keskimäärin nousee. Jos puhutaan valtion virastoista niin joskus esimerkiksi sotilaiden pitää siirtyä maanpuolustustehtävien perässä, esimerkiksi uhkakuvat muuttuvat. Tai virastoja keskitetään tai hajautetaan jotta niiden toiminta olisi parempaa tai tehokkaampaa. Se että virastoja siirrellään ilman mitään tuollaista syytä on yksinkertaisesti virkamiesten kiusaamista. Se Anteron penäämä vaihtoehto on että tällainen pelleily lopetetaan.

Ja kun tuosta aluepolitiikasta päästään irtii niin siitä seuraa että väestö siirtyy alueittain suurinpiirtein niin kuin nytkin, kaupungit vaan on paremmin tehtyhä, työllisyys on parempi, ympäristöongelmat on pienempiä, ja rahaa sekä mielipahaa säästyy. Luultavasti maaseutukin voi paremmin.

Ja sen melun hinnoittelussa ei ole mitään kovin vaikeaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Se että Kajaanissa on kaupunki ei ole mikään itsetarkoitus. Kaupungit, kunnat, palvelut, liikenne, tms. on ihmisiä varten, ei toisinpäin.


Se, mitä _kaupunki_ käsitteenä edustaa on itsetarkoitus. Kajaaniton Kainuu olisi pystyyn kuollut jo aikaa sitten.

Itse olen käynyt siellä kaksi kertaa, kokoonsa nähden yllättävänkin urbaani, mikä johtuu kompaktiudesta: kaupunki loppuu lähestulkoon kuin seinään. Seinäjoki on melkein kaksi kertaa suurempi, mutta tuntuu keskustansa takia enintään Kajaanin kokoiselta  väki on läiskitty pitkin lakeuksia. Tosin pienuus tekee sen, että ei ole lopulta kovinkaan montaa paikkaa, johon voisi kuvitella menevänsä esim. kahville. Lähes keskustassa oleva varuskunta varmasti auttaa pitämään paikkakuntaa keskimääräistä toimeliaampana.

Keskusvirastojen hajasijoittaminen on minusta hieman ongelmallista. Minusta fiksua olisi pitää keskushallinto aloillaan, mutta jakaa tehtäviä enemmän alueellisille valtion- ja maakunnanviranomaisille. Miksi esimerkiksi LVM on ainoa mahdollinen rautatieliikenteen tilaajaviranomainen? Voisiko Sykestä hajasijoittaa toimintoja nykyisten ELY:jen yhteyteen, kuten Pirkanmaalla jätehuollon tuottajavastuuasiat?

Subsidiariteettiperiaatetta, eli toimivallan jako mahdollisimman lähelle itse kansalaisia ja toimintaa ei toteuteta tarpeeksi.

----------


## petteri

Minusta Kajaanin tapaisten syrjäkylien autioituminen on ihan luonnollinen ilmiö eikä sitä kannata pyrkiä hidastamaan. Parempi olisi ilmoittaa ihan suoraan, että Kemijärvet ja Kajaanit kuihtuvat väkisin kuin pitää yllä liturgiaa koko maan pitämisestä asuttuna.

Maailma muuttuu ja Facebook aikakausi taitaa siirtää vielä aikaisempaakin voimakkaammin kaikkein luovimmat ja osaavimmat tyypit isoihin kaupunkeihin. Ensimmäinen kaveripiiristä lähtee pienestä kaupungista ja kertoo joka päivä, että on olemassa toisenlainenkin ympäristö. Yllättäen samanhenkiset kaverit tulevat perässä. Vuokrien ja asuntojen hintojen räjähdysmäinen nousu Helsingin seudulla on nimenomaan kysyntävetoista.

Kun luovin, osaavin ja älykkäin 5-10 % nuorista lähtee joka tapauksessa syrjäseuduilta, suurin osa aloitekyvystä katoaa samalla. Jäljelle jää vähän aloitekyvytön ilmapiiri, jossa ei ole kehittymisen edellytyksiä. Tuollaisesta ympäristöstä olisi parempi suuremmankin osan nuorista ihmisistä muuttaa pois.

----------


## ultrix

> Onko parempi, että opiskelijat saavat käydä kotinurkillaan Kalevi Kalvosulkeisen luennoilla sen sijaan, että joutuisivat muuttamaan alan kotimaisten kärkitutkijoiden perässä suurempaan kaupunkiin? Itseäni en pidä keskinkertaisuutta kummempana, mutta se ei tarkoita, ettenkö olisi osannut antaa arvoa oman alani eturivin tutkijoiden pitämille luennoille, kun niille toisissa yliopistoissa eksyin. Siksi, että ne olivat järjestään mielenkiintoisempia, inspiroivampia, ymmärrettävämpiä, herättävämpiä ja näkökulmia avartavampia kuin jonkun opetusvelvollisuuttaan täyttävän keskinkertaisen jatko-opiskelijan, joiden luennointiin ehti maakuntayliopistossa moneen kertaan puutua.


Jos vaihtoehtoina on kaksi massaluentoa, joissa toisen luennoitsijan karisma ja retoriikka on tasoa Steve Jobs ja toinen tasoa Paavo Väyrynen, totta kai valinta on selvä. Mutta jos siellä 1000 hengen deekympissä kuuntelee sitä olkoonkin vaikka kuinka brittihuumoria jakelevaa hereilläpitäjää, niin onhan se nyt paljon parempi jos tarjolla on esim. pienryhmäopetusta, tai edes luokkahuoneen kokoisia luentosaleja, joissa kehtaa viitatakin ja kysyä tyhmiä.

Kurssitarjotin on varmasti Helsingissä suurempi, kun JOO-opintojen kautta voi ottaa kokonaisuuteen sopivia kursseja Helsingin yliopistosta, Aalto-yliopistosta ja muista korkeakouluista kampusten sijaitessa max. kolmen vartin päässä toisistaan, kun Itä-Suomen yliopistossa joutuu sahaamaan parin tunnin bussimatkaa Kuopijjon ja Jojensuun välillä. Mutta provinssiyliopistonkin kasvatti voi lähteä vaikka vuodeksi Erasmus-vaihtoon tai vaikka sinne Stadiin puoleksi vuodeksi opiskelemaan 20 op niitä tutkintoa tukevia JOO-opintoja.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:23 ----------




> Minusta Kajaanin tapaisten syrjäkylien autioituminen on ihan luonnollinen ilmiö eikä sitä kannata pyrkiä hidastamaan. Parempi olisi ilmoittaa ihan suoraan, että Kemijärvet ja Kajaanit kuihtuvat väkisin kuin pitää yllä liturgiaa koko maan pitämisestä asuttuna.


Tuohon on pakko vastata muutamalla provinssista Helsinkiin muuttaneiden räppäreiden perustaman Kemmuru-yhtyeen Spotify-linkillä, s'il vous plaît: 

Oon 1 (Jodarok / JNS)
Oon 2 (Aksim / JKL Tikkakoski)
Landespede (feat. Stepa Sodankylästä)
How 2 Survive (ft. Stepa).

----------


## teme

Ei minulla mitään Kajaania vastaan ole, minä en vaan usko siihen että kaupunki pystytään pitämään jotenkin tekohengityksellä elossa.



> Keskusvirastojen hajasijoittaminen on minusta hieman ongelmallista. Minusta fiksua olisi pitää keskushallinto aloillaan, mutta jakaa tehtäviä enemmän alueellisille valtion- ja maakunnanviranomaisille. Miksi esimerkiksi LVM on ainoa mahdollinen rautatieliikenteen tilaajaviranomainen? Voisiko Sykestä hajasijoittaa toimintoja nykyisten ELY:jen yhteyteen, kuten Pirkanmaalla jätehuollon tuottajavastuuasiat?
> 
> Subsidiariteettiperiaatetta, eli toimivallan jako mahdollisimman lähelle itse kansalaisia ja toimintaa ei toteuteta tarpeeksi.


Tästä olemme hieman yllättäen ehkä samaa mieltä. Minusta keskushallinnon toimipisteiden hajauttamisessa ei ole järkeä. Mutta ihan jo tuon subsidiaariperiaatteen vuoksi joidenkin toimintojen siirtämisessä maakuntahallinnolle on hyvinkin paljon järkeä, siis sellaiselle maakuntahallinnolle joka on suoraan vaaleilla valittu ja jolla on verotusoikeus, jälkimmäinen ei Kainuun mallissa toteudu ja se on sen ongelma. Ja silloin näitä tehtäviä hoitavien virkamiesten tulee tietenkin istua maakunnan pääkaupungissa.

Siitä tulee ihan tarpeeksi pahaa jälkeä kun valtio sörkkii Helsingin asioita, ja valtiovalta sentään majailee täällä. En tiedä, mutta voin kuvitella mitä siitä seuraa jossain Kainuussa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Maailma muuttuu ja Facebook aikakausi taitaa siirtää vielä aikaisempaakin voimakkaammin kaikkein luovimmat ja osaavimmat tyypit isoihin kaupunkeihin. Ensimmäinen kaveripiiristä lähtee pienestä kaupungista ja kertoo joka päivä, että on olemassa toisenlainenkin ympäristö. Yllättäen samanhenkiset kaverit tulevat perässä.


No jaa, toisaalta Facebook ja netti yleensäkin tuovat sekä kaverit että virikkeet myös Kemijärvelle ja Kajaaniin. Yhteydenpito pois muuttaneisiin on helpompaa, ja jos ei nyt välttämättä kaipaa jatkuvaa saman pöydän ympärillä notkumista ja toisaalta pitää pienemmistä ympyröistä, niin kuvittelisin että tuo on elämänlanka pienemmillekin paikkakunnille.

Viriketarjonta on ihan päivänselvä juttu. Nuoruudessani olin aika lailla sen kirjatarjonnan varassa mitä Tampereen Akateemisesta löytyi. Helsingissä käydessä kävin isommassa Akateemisessa ja ulkomailla kolusin kaikki kirjakaupat läpi mielenkiintoisten löytöjen toivossa. Toisinaan tilasin postitse joitakin mielenkiintoisia kirjoja, joista olin saanut vihiä, tosin käytännössä se edellytti kirjeenvaihtoa esim. siten että sain jostain selville kustantajan, kirjoitin sinne kirjeen saadakseni katalogin joka saapui joskus viikkojen päästä, ja sitten mahdollisesti pitkän harkinnan jälkeen lähetin uudessa kirjeessä tilauksen plus mukana pankista kalliilla palvelumaksulla lunastetun kansainvälisen kauppashekin kirjoitettuna oikealle valuuttasummalle ja vastaanottajalle. Lähetys saapui sitten taas viikkojen päästä ja se piti noutaa tullipostista, jossa virkailija syynäsi lähetyksen. Tällaista se oli vielä 1980-luvulla.

Netti-, luottokortti-, EU- ja euroaikaina tuo vaikuttaa pahalta unelta. Jos nyt tekee mieli ostaa joku vähän erikoisempi kirja (joka käsittelee vaikkapa Lontoon tai Pariisin metroa), menen vain Amazoniin, syynään valikoiman, näen myös uutuudet, teen tilauksen, maksan luottokortilla ja lähetys tulee suoraan omaan postilaatikkoon parhaimmillaan 3-4 päivässä, ilman vaivannäköä tai ylimääräisiä kuluja. (Itse asiassa nykyään minun on hankalampi hankkia suomalaisia kirjoja kuin tilata Amazonista ulkomaisia kirjoja...)

Väittäisin että tästä näkökulmasta tarkasteltuna en saisi enää erityisempää lisäarvoa siitä, että asuisin vaikka Lontoossa ja voisin halutessani poiketa Foylesilla vaikka kerran viikossa. Amazonissa on isompi valikoima. Minulla on siis mistä tahansa päin maailmaa käytössä tasan samat virikkeet. Silloin enemmän painaa itse elinympäristön laatu. Lontoossa voi olla jotain muita etuja miksi se voi edelleen olla mielenkiintoinen paikka. Toisaalta siellä on myös sellaisia haittoja verrattuna Tampereeseen, jotka saattavat kääntää vaa'an Tampereen hyväksi -- kaikista noista jäljelle jääneistä eduista huolimatta.

Sama ilmiö pätee osittain jo nyt työelämään ja työpaikan valintaan, ja tulevaisuudessa varmasti vielä enemmän. Esimerkiksi minulla on ollut onni viimeisen vuosikymmenen ajan tehdä varsin kansainvälistä työtä ihmisten kanssa, jotka pääosin sijaitsevat muualla kuin Tampereella, nykyään jopa pääosin muualla kuin Suomessa. Tämä tarjoaa haasteita ja virikkeitä aivan eri malliin kuin työ jossa olisin tekemisissä vain paikallisten tahojen kanssa. Silti etsiäkseni näitä haasteita ja virikkeitä minun ei ole tarvinnut muuttaa kotikaupungistani pois (poislukien opiskelut muualla Suomessa ja vaihdossa ulkomailla) eikä ole tarvinnut asettua sellaiseen kaupunkiin, jossa asumisesta saa maksaa kiskurihintoja ja matka työpaikalle ruuhkajunassa kestää 1,5 tuntia suuntaansa. Stressitaso pysyy näin alempana ja elämänlaatu parempana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Menee vähän aiheesta ohi mutta en voinut jättää kommentoimatta tätä:




> Netti-, luottokortti-, EU- ja euroaikaina tuo vaikuttaa pahalta unelta. Jos nyt tekee mieli ostaa joku vähän erikoisempi kirja (joka käsittelee vaikkapa Lontoon tai Pariisin metroa), menen vain Amazoniin, syynään valikoiman, näen myös uutuudet, teen tilauksen, maksan luottokortilla ja lähetys tulee suoraan omaan postilaatikkoon parhaimmillaan 3-4 päivässä, ilman vaivannäköä tai ylimääräisiä kuluja.


Nettikirjakaupassa ja oikeassa kirjakaupassa on se ero että oikeassa kirjakaupassa pystyy tutustumaan kirjaan etukäteen. Minulta olisi jäänyt moni kirja ostamatta jos en olisi kirjakaupassa ensin vaeltanut pitkin hyllyjä, vilkaissut esiläolevien kirjojen kansia, valinnut joitakin kiinnostavilta vaikutavia ja lueskellut ja katsellut kuvia. Nettiaikana olen tietysti toiminut niin että kun on tiedossa kirjakaupassa löytämäni kiinnostavan teoksen nimi,  niin olen  selaillut  nettikirjakauppoja ja ostannut sen sieltä jos se postituskuluineen on tullut halvemmaksi kuin kirjakaupasta ostaminen. Nettikirjakaupat ovat itse asiassa alentaneet oikeiden kirjakauppojen hintoja.  Joissakin tapauksissa oikeat kirjakaupat myyvät myös pois vähän vanhentuneita kirjoja pilkkahintaan. 

Toinen syy isossa kirjakaupassa tyyliä Akateeminen, käymiseen silloin tällöin, vaikka ei ostaisi mitään, on että siellä on aina paljon nättejä nuoria opiskelijaneitokaisia. Joillekin ne virikkeet eivät ole pelkästään faktoja ja numeroita paperilla  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> No jaa, toisaalta Facebook ja netti yleensäkin tuovat sekä kaverit että virikkeet myös Kemijärvelle ja Kajaaniin. Yhteydenpito pois muuttaneisiin on helpompaa, ja jos ei nyt välttämättä kaipaa jatkuvaa saman pöydän ympärillä notkumista ja toisaalta pitää pienemmistä ympyröistä, niin kuvittelisin että tuo on elämänlanka pienemmillekin paikkakunnille.


Facebookin ja internetin vaikutusta on vaikea ymmärtää ennen kuin sen kokee. Se muuttaa isot kaupungit paljon aikaisempaa houkuttelevimmiksi paikoiksi asua. 

Facebook vastaa nimittäin kysymykseen, missä samanhenkiset ihmiset tänään kohtaavat? Puskaradion voima moninkertaistuu. Suuressa kaupungissa tuohon kysymykseen löytyy oikea vastaus melkein joka päivä. Syrjäseuduillekin kulkee viesti; täällä ei todellakaan tapahdu mitään.

Ja kaikkein luovimmat, osaavimmat ja älykkäimmät ihmiset lähtevät sinne missä tapahtuu ihan oikeasti, ei vain virtuaalimaailmassa. Kielialueiden suurimmat kaupungit ovat entistä houkuttelevampia.

----------


## teme

> Toinen syy isossa kirjakaupassa tyyliä Akateeminen, käymiseen silloin tällöin, vaikka ei ostaisi mitään, on että siellä on aina paljon nättejä nuoria opiskelijaneitokaisia. Joillekin ne virikkeet eivät ole pelkästään faktoja ja numeroita paperilla 
> 
> t. Rainer


Päästiin asiaan.  :Smile:  Jenkeissä esimerkiksi Borders vaikuttaa minusta enemmän tapaamispaikalta kuin varsinaisesti kirjakaupalta, ja tekee luultavasti enemmän rahaa kahvin kuin kirjojen myynnille.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Asiahan on käytännössä täysin päin vastoin. Helsingissä asuvalla virkamiehellä on ympärillään Suomen parhaat työmarkkinat, jossain Kainuussa tehdastyöläisellä on tarjolla 30 %:n työttömyys.
> 
> En minä kaipaa maalle enkä pidä kaupunkeja ja kaupungistumista pahana. Mutta jos minulla on oikeus asua kaupungissa, minusta tuntuu oikeudenmukaiselta sallia sama oikeus sille, joka ei halua asua kaupungissa. Tai ainakaan Helsingissä. Lisäksi ymmärrän sen, etten kaupunkilaisena tule toimeen ilman ruokaa ja raaka-aineita, jotka ovat aina peräisin muualta kuin kaupungista. Pidän oman etuni mukaisena sitä, että ne, jotka haluavat elää muualla, voivat ja suostuvat siellä elämään.


Tämä on kai se aluepolitiikan ydinkysymys. Tietysti jokainen meistä tietää itse missä haluaa mieluiten asua mutta ammatinvalinta, muu elämäntilanne ja taloudelliset realiteetit ohjaavat kuitenkin eniten. Esim kaivosinsinöörillä on aika vaikea löytää töitä kehäkolmoosen sisäpuolella ja vastaavasti raitiovaununkuljettajalla ulkopuolelta, mutta sitten on iso joukko ammatteja jotka saavat töitä sekä sisä että ulkopuolelta mutta helpommin joka tapauksessa sisäpuolellta.

Kysymys on että onko tärkeämpää että työvoima voi liikkua mahdollisimman hyvin ts Muhametti pääsee helpomin vuoren luo, vai se että jokaiselle Muhametille pyritään järjestämään oma vuori? Kun tiedetään paljonko on nappuloita käyttää tämän pelin pyörittämiseen ja mitkä ovat ne kansalliset hyödyt (ei pelkästään rahassa vaan muissakin tekijöissä mitattuina) mistäkin valinnasta niin kuvittelisin että jonkinlaiseen kompromissiin päästään ennen pitkää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nettikirjakaupassa ja oikeassa kirjakaupassa on se ero että oikeassa kirjakaupassa pystyy tutustumaan kirjaan etukäteen. Minulta olisi jäänyt moni kirja ostamatta jos en olisi kirjakaupassa ensin vaeltanut pitkin hyllyjä, vilkaissut esiläolevien kirjojen kansia, valinnut joitakin kiinnostavilta vaikutavia ja lueskellut ja katsellut kuvia. Nettiaikana olen tietysti toiminut niin että kun on tiedossa kirjakaupassa löytämäni kiinnostavan teoksen nimi,  niin olen  selaillut  nettikirjakauppoja ja ostannut sen sieltä jos se postituskuluineen on tullut halvemmaksi kuin kirjakaupasta ostaminen. Nettikirjakaupat ovat itse asiassa alentaneet oikeiden kirjakauppojen hintoja.  Joissakin tapauksissa oikeat kirjakaupat myyvät myös pois vähän vanhentuneita kirjoja pilkkahintaan.


Toisaalta joo. Kyllä minä vieläkin käyn Tampereen Akateemisessa selailemassa kirjoja ja usein sorrun ostamaankin jotain. Mutta nettikirjakauppa laajentaa tarjolla olevaa valikoimaa aivan radikaalisti. Kyse ei ole ensisijaisesti hinnasta vaan valikoimasta. Hahmotan kyllä että tämä kokemus ei välity ihan samalla tavalla Helsingissä missä sijaitsee todennäköisesti yksi Euroopan parhaista kirjakaupoista.

Maaseudulla ja pienissä kaupungeissa nettikirjakauppa suorastaan avaa maailman ja tuo informaatiotulvan kotiovelle.




> Facebookin ja internetin vaikutusta on vaikea ymmärtää ennen kuin sen kokee. Se muuttaa isot kaupungit paljon aikaisempaa houkuttelevimmiksi paikoiksi asua. 
> 
> Facebook vastaa nimittäin kysymykseen, missä samanhenkiset ihmiset tänään kohtaavat? Puskaradion voima moninkertaistuu. Suuressa kaupungissa tuohon kysymykseen löytyy oikea vastaus melkein joka päivä. Syrjäseuduillekin kulkee viesti; täällä ei todellakaan tapahdu mitään.


Netti muuttaa myös pienet kaupungit houkuttelevammiksi asua, kun siellä ei tarvitse enää asua ummikkona ja tietämättömänä mitä maailmalla tapahtuu. Riippuu mitä preferoi. Kaikki eivät käy jatkuvasti ulkona kavereita tapaamassa. Nykyään on helpompi saada tavalla tai toisella kummankin ympäristön hyvät puolet, kun netti auttaa.

----------


## petteri

> Maaseudulla ja pienissä kaupungeissa nettikirjakauppa suorastaan avaa maailman ja tuo informaatiotulvan kotiovelle.
> 
> Netti muuttaa myös pienet kaupungit houkuttelevammiksi asua, kun siellä ei tarvitse enää asua ummikkona ja tietämättömänä mitä maailmalla tapahtuu. Riippuu mitä preferoi. Kaikki eivät käy jatkuvasti ulkona kavereita tapaamassa. Nykyään on helpompi saada tavalla tai toisella kummankin ympäristön hyvät puolet, kun netti auttaa.


18-28 vuoden iässä jolloin asuinpaikka yleensä valitaan preferenssit ovat erilaiset. Kyllä ihmisten tapaaminen on silloin suurelle osalle ihmisistä tärkeää. Olen vahvasti sitä mieltä, että netti helpottaa lähtemistä enemmän kuin tukee paikallaan pysymistä. 

Toki tuo riippuu ihmisistä. Luovimmat, osaavimmat ja älykkäimmät ovat herkkiä muuttamaan. Parhaan aineksen lähtö syrjäseuduilta tekee huonontaa rajusti syrjäseutujen mahdollisuuksia kehittyä.

----------


## ultrix

> Toinen syy isossa kirjakaupassa tyyliä Akateeminen, käymiseen silloin tällöin, vaikka ei ostaisi mitään, on että siellä on aina paljon nättejä nuoria opiskelijaneitokaisia. Joillekin ne virikkeet eivät ole pelkästään faktoja ja numeroita paperilla


Heh, näinkin se on toki! Jos ei huvita asioida nettikaupassa, voi asioida myös _nätti_kaupassa  :Razz:

----------


## SlaverioT

Tämä aihe on edelleenkin mielenkiintoinen koska alueiden kehitys on ratkaisevaa tulevaisuuden kannalta ja sen millainen Suomi tulee olemaan. Mutta kuitenkin jonkinlaista rajausta kaipaisin eri mielipiteiden välille. Asutus tulee keskittymään-teesistä olemme kaiketi yhtä mieltä, mutta kuinka pitkälle tämä tendenssi tulee jatkumaan? 

Tässä hieman erilaisia tulevaisuuden visioita väestöpohjan näkökulmasta:

*A: Helsinki ja noin tunnin matkan päässä siitä olevat keskukset kehittyvät. Muu Suomi alueesta riippuen joko taantuu tai pysyy väestöltään ennallaan.

B: Suuret yliopistokaupungit ja niiden ympäristöt kehittyvät. Eli Pääkaupunkiseutu, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Kuopio ja Jyväskylä lähinnä.

C: Lähes kaikki nykyiset maakuntakeskukset kehittyvät.*

Mikä näistä siis on lähinnä foorumilaisten omia näkemyksiä?

Toki yksittäistapauksia tulee aina olemaan. Esim. jotkut tehdaspaikkakunnat voivat menestyä, mutta ne tuskin vaikuttavat kokonaistrendiin.

----------


## teme

> Tämä aihe on edelleenkin mielenkiintoinen koska alueiden kehitys on ratkaisevaa tulevaisuuden kannalta ja sen millainen Suomi tulee olemaan. Mutta kuitenkin jonkinlaista rajausta kaipaisin eri mielipiteiden välille. Asutus tulee keskittymään-teesistä olemme kaiketi yhtä mieltä, mutta kuinka pitkälle tämä tendenssi tulee jatkumaan? 
> 
> Tässä hieman erilaisia tulevaisuuden visioita väestöpohjan näkökulmasta:
> 
> *A: Helsinki ja noin tunnin matkan päässä siitä olevat keskukset kehittyvät. Muu Suomi alueesta riippuen joko taantuu tai pysyy väestöltään ennallaan.
> 
> B: Suuret yliopistokaupungit ja niiden ympäristöt kehittyvät. Eli Pääkaupunkiseutu, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Kuopio ja Jyväskylä lähinnä.
> 
> C: Lähes kaikki nykyiset maakuntakeskukset kehittyvät.*
> ...


B. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä kuinka monta noita menestyviä kaupunkiseutuja on, alle kolmeen en jaksa uskoa, mutta en oikein sitäkään että kaikki yliopistokaupungit pärjää.

Olen tämän Soininvaarana kirjoituksen kanssa edelleen koko lailla samaa mieltä, varsinkin siitä että meillä kyetä päättämään mihin panostetaan ja mihin sitten vastaavasti ei: http://www.soininvaara.fi/2007/07/23...n-pudotuspeli/

----------


## janihyvarinen

> B. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä kuinka monta noita menestyviä kaupunkiseutuja on, alle kolmeen en jaksa uskoa, mutta en oikein sitäkään että kaikki yliopistokaupungit pärjää.


Periaatteessa sama näkemys.

Näkemyseroja liittynee lähinnä seuraaviin seikkoihin:

Onko tämä kehitys itsessään positiivista, negatiivista vai neutraalia?Voiko tähän kehitykseen vaikuttaa vai ei?Jos tähän kehitykseen voi vaikuttaa, onko se toivottavaa?Jos tähän kehitykseen voi vaikuttaa, mitkä ovat toimivat keinot?Jos toimivia keinoja on, kuinka paljon niihin voi/kannattaa käyttää rahaa?

----------


## petteri

> B. Kysymys on lähinnä siitä kuinka monta noita menestyviä kaupunkiseutuja on, alle kolmeen en jaksa uskoa, mutta en oikein sitäkään että kaikki yliopistokaupungit pärjää.


Olen samoilla linjoilla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä aihe on edelleenkin mielenkiintoinen koska alueiden kehitys on ratkaisevaa tulevaisuuden kannalta ja sen millainen Suomi tulee olemaan. Mutta kuitenkin jonkinlaista rajausta kaipaisin eri mielipiteiden välille. Asutus tulee keskittymään-teesistä olemme kaiketi yhtä mieltä, mutta kuinka pitkälle tämä tendenssi tulee jatkumaan? 
> 
> Tässä hieman erilaisia tulevaisuuden visioita väestöpohjan näkökulmasta:
> 
> *A: Helsinki ja noin tunnin matkan päässä siitä olevat keskukset kehittyvät. Muu Suomi alueesta riippuen joko taantuu tai pysyy väestöltään ennallaan.
> 
> B: Suuret yliopistokaupungit ja niiden ympäristöt kehittyvät. Eli Pääkaupunkiseutu, Turku, Tampere, Oulu, Kuopio ja Jyväskylä lähinnä.
> 
> C: Lähes kaikki nykyiset maakuntakeskukset kehittyvät.*
> ...


Itse veikkaan että kasvun painopistealueet tulevat olemaan (ei välttämättä tässä järjestyksessä)
1) Pääkaupunkiseutu ja Uusimaa
2) Turun seutu
3) Kymenlaakso ja Etelä-Karjala
4) Oulu-Kemi-Tornio

Syyt: Näissä on yliopistojen lisäksi hyvät liikenneyhteydet ja ennenkaikkea satama tai raja lähellä ja siksi kansainvälisesti kiinnostavia.

Muut sisä-Suomen kauoungit kasvavat maltillisemin ja pienemmät paikkakunnat menettävät väestöä mutta pärjäävät jotenkuten peruselinkeinoilla ja matkailulla.

Janin kysymyksiin vastaan että tällaisiin asioihin ei voi kovin paljon vaikuttaa tai jos voi se ei aina johda toivottuun lopputulokseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Itse veikkaan että kasvun painopistealueet tulevat olemaan (ei välttämättä tässä järjestyksessä)
> 1) Pääkaupunkiseutu ja Uusimaa
> 2) Turun seutu
> 3) Kymenlaakso ja Etelä-Karjala
> 4) Oulu-Kemi-Tornio
> 
> Syyt: Näissä on yliopistojen lisäksi hyvät liikenneyhteydet ja ennenkaikkea satama tai raja lähellä ja siksi kansainvälisesti kiinnostavia.
> 
> Muut sisä-Suomen kauoungit kasvavat maltillisemin ja pienemmät paikkakunnat menettävät väestöä mutta pärjäävät jotenkuten peruselinkeinoilla ja matkailulla.


Oho. Mihin tämä perustuu vai onko vain toiveajattelua?

Empiria ei tue tätä. Mihin unohtui sisämaakaupunki Tampere, joka kasvaa huomattavasti satamakaupunki Turkua vahvemmin? Kymenlaakson ja Etelä-Karjalan nousua voi tietysti toivoa pitkällä aikavälillä, mutta tällä hetkellä niitä ei mainita kasvukeskuksina. Ja pohjoisessa Oulu kasvaa, mutta Kemi ja Tornio periaatteessa mielenkiintoisesta sijainnistaan huolimatta eivät ole läheskään yhtä dynaamisia.

Koko tuo satama- ja rajahypoteesi on minusta hieman yksinkertaistava. Eivät merikuljetukset ole tärkeitä kaikille kasvualoille, ja toisaalta sisämaastakin kuljetetaan tavaraa satamakaupunkeihin esim. junalla laivoihin lastausta varten. Ja vaikka raja avaakin mahdollisuuksia niin sijainti rajalla väkisinkin vetää kaupungin maan laidalle eli mahdollisimman kauas maan sisäisistä verkostoista.




> Janin kysymyksiin vastaan että tällaisiin asioihin ei voi kovin paljon vaikuttaa tai jos voi se ei aina johda toivottuun lopputulokseen.


Tästä olemme hieman eri mieltä. Uskon että näihin asioihin voi vaikuttaa. Aina vaikuttamisyritykset eivät vaikuta toivotulla tavalla, mutta toisinaan vaikuttavat. Mitä tahansa ei ole järkevä tehdä, mutta aika pessimististä olisi lyödä hanskat tiskiin ja sanoa, ettei aluepolitiikalla ole mitään merkitystä. Onhan sillä ollut merkitystä Helsingissäkin (vaikkei julkisia investointeja aina tunnistetakaan aluepolitiikaksi), joten olisi irrationaalista väittää ettei se lähtökohtaisesti voi vaikuttaa muualla.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oho. Mihin tämä perustuu vai onko vain toiveajattelua?
> Empiria ei tue tätä. Mihin unohtui sisämaakaupunki Tampere, joka kasvaa huomattavasti satamakaupunki Turkua vahvemmin? Kymenlaakson ja Etelä-Karjalan nousua voi tietysti toivoa pitkällä aikavälillä, mutta tällä hetkellä niitä ei mainita kasvukeskuksina. Ja pohjoisessa Oulu kasvaa, mutta Kemi ja Tornio periaatteessa mielenkiintoisesta sijainnistaan huolimatta eivät ole läheskään yhtä dynaamisia.


Osittain toiveajattelua mutta arvioin näin tapahtuvan pitkällä aikavälillä koska Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Kuopio ovat saavuttamassa pikkuhiljaa jonkin kyllästymispisten ja sitten tulee muiden kaupunkien vuoro, sellaisten jotka voivat profiloitua erilaisilla ominaisuuksilla kuin Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Kuopio. Ei se tarkoita että nämä alkaisivat pienentyä vaan sitä että kasvu hidastuu muihin verrattuna. 




> Koko tuo satama- ja rajahypoteesi on minusta hieman yksinkertaistava. Eivät merikuljetukset ole tärkeitä kaikille kasvualoille, ja toisaalta sisämaastakin kuljetetaan tavaraa satamakaupunkeihin esim. junalla laivoihin lastausta varten. Ja vaikka raja avaakin mahdollisuuksia niin sijainti rajalla väkisinkin vetää kaupungin maan laidalle eli mahdollisimman kauas maan sisäisistä verkostoista.


Unohdit myös matkailun ja muunlaisen kaupankäynnin merkitykset. Venäjältä matkaillaan hyvin paljon Etelä-Karjalaan ja Kymenlaaksoon koska ne ovat lähellä ja niissä paikkakunnissa osataan jo aika hyvin venäjää. Alueen vanhoihin tehtaisiin nousee IT-yritysten palvelinkeskuksia osittain Venäjän läheisyyden vuoksi. 

Turulla on vanhastaan sellaisia humanismin ja kansainvälisyyden perinteitä joita muilla Suomen kaupungeilla ei ole, ei edes Helsingillä. Nykyajan teknokraattisessa maailmassa sitä potentiaalia ei olle osattu hyödyntää mutta aika näyttää mihin suuntaan mennään. tuleehan Turusta v 2011 Euroopan kulttuuripääkaupunki, sellaista titteliä ei millään muulla Suomen kaupungilla ei ole ollut eikä taida tulla. 

Oulu-Kemi-Tornio akseli tulee vahvistumaan Oulun kasvun myötä ja pohoiskalottialueiden yhteistyön kasvaessa. Ehkä enemmän perinteisistä teollisuusaloista johtuvaa, lähistöllä on suuria kaivoksia ja metalli- ja metsätehtaita ja sijainti on hyvä.




> Tästä olemme hieman eri mieltä. Uskon että näihin asioihin voi vaikuttaa. Aina vaikuttamisyritykset eivät vaikuta toivotulla tavalla, mutta toisinaan vaikuttavat. Mitä tahansa ei ole järkevä tehdä, mutta aika pessimististä olisi lyödä hanskat tiskiin ja sanoa, ettei aluepolitiikalla ole mitään merkitystä. Onhan sillä ollut merkitystä Helsingissäkin (vaikkei julkisia investointeja aina tunnistetakaan aluepolitiikaksi), joten olisi irrationaalista väittää ettei se lähtökohtaisesti voi vaikuttaa muualla.


Kaikilla mailla on muita kaupunkeja selvästi suurempi pää- tai ykköskaupunki, sekä joukko isoja muita keskuksia. Suomen suurin ongelma on että väkeä on maassa ylipäänsä liian vähän.Jos Suomella olisi edes 20 miljoonaa asukasta niin voitasiiin kehittää tasaisemmin mutta kun on näin vähän niin on priorisoitava jotain ja minä priorisoisin sitä joka takaa jatkuvuutta ja hyvinvointia. Pitkällä tähtäimellä näkisin että olisi kohdallaan että asukaslukuakin kasvatettaisiin jotta päästäisiin tasapainotilanteeseen  mutta keinoista voi olla monta mieltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Osittain toiveajattelua mutta arvioin näin tapahtuvan pitkällä aikavälillä koska Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Kuopio ovat saavuttamassa pikkuhiljaa jonkin kyllästymispisten ja sitten tulee muiden kaupunkien vuoro, sellaisten jotka voivat profiloitua erilaisilla ominaisuuksilla kuin Tampere, Jyväskylä ja Kuopio. Ei se tarkoita että nämä alkaisivat pienentyä vaan sitä että kasvu hidastuu muihin verrattuna.


Minusta enemmänkin vaikuttaa, Turku, Etelä-Karjala ja Kymenlaakso ja osin Oulu-Kemi-Tornio ovat menettämässä houkuttelevuuttaan. Ne ovat vähän syrjässä.

Minusta Suomen taloudellinen painopiste näyttää nyt valuvan voimakkaammin Helsinki - Tampere -Jyväskylä linjalle. Oulun kasvu uhkaa minusta hyytyä, kun ympäröiviltä seuduilta ei enää riitä yhtä paljon muuttajia ja Oulun työttömyystilanne ei ole kovin hyvä.

Jos aluepoliitiikkaa haluttaisiin tehdä, Oulun pitäminen jatkuvasti houkuttelevana olisi nyt olennaista. Mm. Lapin yliopiston siirtäminen Ouluun olisi minusta aluepoliittisesti hyvä ratkaisu. Samoin lähiseutujen epäsuosittujen AMK linjojen lakkauttaminen samalla kun annettaisiin Oulun koulutukselle mahdollisuus kasvaa. Tämä vaatii selkeää päätöstä siitä, että pohjois-suomessa on aidosti yksi kaupunki jolla pitemmän tähtäimen kehitysedellytyksiä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta enemmänkin vaikuttaa, Turku, Etelä-Karjala ja Kymenlaakso ja osin Oulu-Kemi-Tornio ovat menettämässä houkuttelevuuttaan. Ne ovat vähän syrjässä.
> 
> Minusta Suomen taloudellinen painopiste näyttää nyt valuvan voimakkaammin Helsinki - Tampere -Jyväskylä linjalle. Oulun kasvu uhkaa minusta hyytyä, kun ympäröiviltä seuduilta ei enää riitä yhtä paljon muuttajia ja Oulun työttömyystilanne ei ole kovin hyvä.


Sama vaikutelma, tosin sillä erotuksella, että vähän pahaa pelkään Jyväskylänkin olevan kiikunkaakun-tilanteessa. Helsinki-Tampere -vyöhyke on erittäin vahva silti eikä Tampereen kasvu näyttäisi olevan vaarassa (ellei sitä tuhota tarkoituksellisesti negatiivisilla aluepoliittisilla päätöksillä).

Turun taantuma erityisesti harmittaa, vaikka sitten Tampereeltakin tarkasteltuna. Oulu on toistaiseksi pärjännyt hyvin, ja tämän jatkuminen pitäisi taata, koska riskejä on olemassa.




> Jos aluepoliitiikkaa haluttaisiin tehdä, Oulun pitäminen jatkuvasti houkuttelevana olisi nyt olennaista. Mm. Lapin yliopiston siirtäminen Ouluun olisi minusta aluepoliittisesti hyvä ratkaisu. Samoin lähiseutujen epäsuosittujen AMK linjojen lakkauttaminen samalla kun annettaisiin Oulun koulutukselle mahdollisuus kasvaa. Tämä vaatii selkeää päätöstä siitä, että pohjois-suomessa on aidosti yksi kaupunki jolla pitemmän tähtäimen kehitysedellytyksiä.


Tämä olisi lyhyellä aikavälillä hyvä Oululle, mutta lopullinen kuolinisku Rovaniemelle. En usko että näin voitaisiin tehdä tai kannattaisi tehdä. Näkisin että elävä Rovaniemi välillisesti edesauttaa myös Oulun menestystä pitkällä aikavälillä, koska kaupunkien kesken on (tai ainakin pitäisi olla) verkostoitumista ja synergiaa. Jos Lapin yliopisto siirretään Ouluun, niin koko Oulun pohjoispuolinen Pohjois-Suomi autioituu, ja tuo ilmiö ennemmin tai myöhemmin tarttuu myös Ouluun, jonka vaikutusalue ulottuu koko Pohjois-Suomeen.

----------


## petteri

> Näkisin että elävä Rovaniemi välillisesti edesauttaa myös Oulun menestystä pitkällä aikavälillä, koska kaupunkien kesken on (tai ainakin pitäisi olla) verkostoitumista ja synergiaa. Jos Lapin yliopisto siirretään Ouluun, niin koko Oulun pohjoispuolinen Pohjois-Suomi autioituu, ja tuo ilmiö ennemmin tai myöhemmin tarttuu myös Ouluun, jonka vaikutusalue ulottuu koko Pohjois-Suomeen.


Oulusta on Rovaniemelle 220 kilometriä ja kaupunkien välillä aika huonot yhteydet (vrt. Esim Helsinki-Tampere 180 km). Ei Oulun ja Rovaniemen välillä minusta ole sen enempää verkottumis- ja synergiamahdollisuuksia kuin Oulun ja Helsingin välillä. 

Kun Rovaniemellä ei ole kunnon edellytyksiä työllistää akateemisia, ei siellä kannata pitää myöskään yliopistoa. 

Minusta yksi vaihtoehto ohjata koulutusta on vaan antaa opiskelijoiden valita. Tehdään päätös, että koko suomeen on alalle sama valintajärjestelmän pistemäärä ja opiskelijat saavat itse valita opiskelupaikkansa. Jonkinlainen siirtymäjärjestelmä toki tarvitaan. Ja sitten lopetetaan opinahjot, joille ei ole kysyntää.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oulusta on Rovaniemelle 220 kilometriä ja kaupunkien välillä aika huonot yhteydet (vrt. Esim Helsinki-Tampere 180 km). Ei Oulun ja Rovaniemen välillä minusta ole sen enempää verkottumis- ja synergiamahdollisuuksia kuin Oulun ja Helsingin välillä.


Unohdat että pohjoisessa on hieman erilaiset etäisyyskäsitykset kuin täällä etelässä. Siellä parisataa kilometriä ei ole ylittämätön este, tosin sellainen useimmiten taitetaan autolla puutteellisen joukkoliikenteen vuoksi. Ei toki päivittäin, mutta verkottumismielessä kyllä. Oulun Stockallekin tulee käsittääkseni asiakkaita Pohjois-Ruotsia myöten.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun Rovaniemellä ei ole kunnon edellytyksiä työllistää akateemisia, ei siellä kannata pitää myöskään yliopistoa.


Mulla on sellainen käsitys että Rovaniemen ja Joensuun ja Lappeenrannan yliopistot olivat puhtaita Kekkosen ajan ajattelun tuloksia, haluttiin ehkäistä itä- ja pohjois-Suomen työttömyyttä ja nostaa alueiden henkistä ilmapiiriä mutta Joensuun ja Rovaniemen yliopistojen perimmäiset tarkoitukset ovat jääneet minulta hieman epäselviksi. Onko Rovanniemellä esim jotain saamen kielen laitoksia vai jotain muuta erikoista, jota ei voi muualla käytännössä opiskella?  Lappeenrannan olen ymmärtänyt lunastaneen paikkansa näistä kolmesta parhaiten  koska siellä opiskellaan vain tekniikkaa ja taloutta ja palvelee siis alueen teollisuutta ja idänkauppaa. 

Sikäli ymmärrän että jos pienempiä yliopistoja ei olisi ympäri maata niin moni helsinkiläisnuorikin  joutuisi valitsemaan jonkun alemman koulutuksen koska kaikilla karsintapisteet eivät riitä Helsingin yliopistoihin ja korkeakouluihin.

t. Rainer

----------


## edsel

> Onko Rovanniemellä esim jotain saamen kielen laitoksia vai jotain muuta erikoista, jota ei voi muualla käytännössä opiskella?


Rovaniemellä on mm. oikeustiedettä, kansainvälistä politiikkaa ja mediaa. 

Kaikkien noiden osalta ei paikkakunnalla tai Lapin alueella ole käytännössä lainkaan työpaikkoja yliopiston itsensä ulkopuolella.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko Rovanniemellä esim jotain saamen kielen laitoksia vai jotain muuta erikoista, jota ei voi muualla käytännössä opiskella?


Lisätietoa Lapin yliopiston koulutusaloista.

En tunne ko. yliopistoa enkä paikkakuntaa, joten on vaikea arvioida miten ne tukevat toisiansa. Sen voin kyllä arvata, että ilman Lapin yliopistoa voisi olla vaikea saada asianajajia, syyttäjiä, julkishallinnon virkamiehiä tai opettajia Lappiin tai Pohjois-Suomeen. No, opettajia koulutetaan Oulussakin, mutta juristeja ei. Pohjoisen tutkimuksen ja matkailun ymmärrän myös, ja nähdäkseni taide ja viestintäkin tavallaan voivat tukea omaehtoista työllistymistä (?). Vaikea ulkopuolisen arvioida tarpeellisuutta. Uskoakseni kuitenkin yliopisto elävöittää kaupunkia ja pitää sitä hengissä, mikä saattaa olla edullisempi vaihtoehto kuin antaa Rovaniemen vain kuihtua pois. Puhumattakaan siitä, että toki rovaniemeläisillä on oikeus asua kotikaupungissaan, joka sitäpaitsi tuo aika paljon matkailutuloja Suomelle. Ei olisi oikein verottaa matkailutuloja, mutta olla järjestämättä paikkakunnalle koulutusmahdollisuuksia. Se olisi siirtomaahallintoa.

----------


## teme

> Periaatteessa sama näkemys.
> 
> Näkemyseroja liittynee lähinnä seuraaviin seikkoihin:
> 
> Onko tämä kehitys itsessään positiivista, negatiivista vai neutraalia?Voiko tähän kehitykseen vaikuttaa vai ei?Jos tähän kehitykseen voi vaikuttaa, onko se toivottavaa?Jos tähän kehitykseen voi vaikuttaa, mitkä ovat toimivat keinot?Jos toimivia keinoja on, kuinka paljon niihin voi/kannattaa käyttää rahaa?


1) Isoissa rakenteellisissa muutoksissa on aina hyviä ja huonoja puolia, (suur)kaupungistuminen on kuitenkin nettona erittäin hyvä asia. Tautologiankin uhalla, ei ihmiset muuttaisi jos ei siitä olisi heille hyötyä. Tai sanotaan näin, realististet vaihtoehdot ei ole se että siellä missä on löytyy työpaikka, opiskelupaikka, mitä se nyt onkaan mitä lähdetään hakemaan, vaan se että on ilman ja pysyy paikallaan tai muuttaa.

2) Jos ei edellisestä tullut selväksi niin käytännössä ei voi vaikuttaa. Hidastaa ehkä, mutta mitä hyötyä tästä on? Kuitenkin sillä varauksella että palaan kohdassa neljä kuitenkin siihen mikä voisi toimia joten kuten.

3) Ei ole toivottavaa, koska hyvääkin tarkoittavat toimenpiteet tuottaa vaurioita. Resurssit on rajallisia eli muualta pois, lisäksi ja jälleen kerran käytännössä tukitoimet tuottaa vahinkoja myös siellä missä niiden tulisi auttaa. Esimerkki, vierailin aikoinaan työn puolesta yhden keskisuuren suomalaisen IT-yrityksen itä-suomalaieissa kaupungissa olevassa konttorissa. Ei mennyt hyvin ei, vaikka tarjoama oli minusta ihan kilpailukykyistä. Markkina on pieni, käytännössä keskussairaala ja pari firmaa, mutta voisi vielä elättää haarakonttorin. Kilpailijoina vaan on (kirjaimellisesti) mies ja koira start-uppeja joidenka toiminnan rahoittaa yritystuet joita jakaa etupäässä aluerahastot, ja kun ei alun jälkeen kannata niin tappiot jää veronmaksajille. Tee siinä sitten bisnestä. Kaupungissa oli edes kansallisen tason toimijoita em. mainitun lisäksi yksi, ja sekin on tainnut lopettaa haarakonttorin, kymmenkunta työtöntä lisää jotka todennäköisesti ymmärsi muuttaa pois. Minusta tuo on lähinnä surullista.

4) Ensimmäinen toimiva keino on lopettaa keinojen käyttö jotka vain pahentavat ongelma, elinkeinotuet nyt ainakin. Parannus nykytilanteeseen olisi jopa ihan jo se että olisi maakuntahallinto jolle vaan annetaan yhtenä tilisiirtona valtiolta nykytukia vastaava summa rahaa, tekee sitten sillä mitä parhaaksi näkee.

Liikenneyhteyksien parantaminen voi toimia, mutta vastaavasti se edellyttäisi maakunnissa sitoutumista sellaiseen kaavoitukseen joka esimerkiksi tukee rataa. Poliittinen realismi? Suomenruotsalaiset pienet rannikkokaupungit kyllä pärjää ihan kohtuullisesti, väitän että tällä on aika paljon tekemistä sen kanssa että ne eivät ole antaneet tuhota keskustojaan ja kaupunkirakennettaan

Jos halutaan useampia menestyviä kaupunkia niin sitten joihinkin kaupunkeihin pitää panostaa, ja joihinkin muihin vastaavasti ei. Esimerkiksi Lappenrantaan, mutta ei Mikkeliin ja Savonlinnaan. Poliittinen realismi?

Ratayhteydet ylipäänsä on keskeisiä, ml. se että niillä liikennöidään. Kts. Hanko. Syytämme tästä kyllä VR:ä.

Ylipäänsä tukien tulisi olla kertaluonteisia, ja jatkuvaa subventiota tulisi välttää.

5) Sanotaan nyt niin että jos se maksaa kovin paljon ja ennen kaikkea rahanmenolle ei näy loppua niin se indikoi sitä että tilanne on toivoton. Rationaalista olisi niin sanotusti kirjatata tappiot eikä heittää hyvää rahaa huonon rahan perään.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Temen kanssa osittain samaa ja osittain eri mieltä.

1) Kehityksellä on kaksi puolta. Kaupungistuminen itsessään lienee useimmiten positiivista, mutta keskittyessään liian harvaan kaupunkiin siitä tulee ongelma.

2) Voi vaikuttaa. Mm. Oulun kaupunki ja yliopisto todistavat siitä.

3-4) On toivottavaa vaikuttaa, mutta täytyy varoa ettei tuella vinouteta muita asioita. Siksi eräät tukemisen tavat ovat epätoivottavia. Suorat elinkeinotuet vinouttavat kilpailua ja ovat epätoivottavia. Liikenneyhteyksien ja infrastruktuurin parantaminen ovat toivottavia ja pääosin tasapuolisia tuen muotoja. Maakuntahallinto ja sen suorittama priorisointi olisi paras tapa kanavoida valtion tuki oikeisiin kohteisiin. Tärkeää on että paikallinen raha kanavoituu samaa tietä. Paikallista aloitteellisuutta tulee tukea, ei lytätä. Vaikka kuinka tekisi mieli luokitella seutukuntia ja kaupunkeja vuohiin ja lampaisiin, niin mikä takaa että jaottelu menee oikein? Siksi on vaikea valtion taholta määritellä mihin paikkakunnille tukea pitää kanavoida ja mihin ei.

5) Tähän kun osaisikin sanoa jotain. Nähdäkseni tuen tarve ei saa kuitenkaan olla jatkuva. Isoja infrahankkeita ja muita investointeja pitää tukea, mutta käyttökuluihin ei pääsääntöisesti pidä antaa aluepoliittista tukea. (Tähän saattaa tosin liittyä poikkeuksia, joissa jatkuva tuki on tarpeen esim. jonkun tarpeellisen infraluontoisen liikenneyhteyden ylläpitämiseksi.)

----------


## petteri

> Vaikka kuinka tekisi mieli luokitella seutukuntia ja kaupunkeja vuohiin ja lampaisiin, niin mikä takaa että jaottelu menee oikein? Siksi on vaikea valtion taholta määritellä mihin paikkakunnille tukea pitää kanavoida ja mihin ei.


No lopetetaan sitten suurin osa aluetuista. Joillekin ihan köyhimmille maaseutukunnille voidaan maksaa hiukan köyhäinapua, mutta muuten lopetetaan laajamittainen rahojen siirto maakunnista toisiin. 

Jos vaikka Lapilla on ilman rahan lapioimista etelästä varaa ylläpitää vaikka yliopistoa, niin ylläpitäköön.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos vaikka Lapilla on ilman rahan lapioimista etelästä varaa ylläpitää vaikka yliopistoa, niin ylläpitäköön.


Luulisin että tuohon olisi varaa. Lapin yliopiston toimintamenot per capita eivät vaikuta mitenkään poikkeuksellisen korkeilta.

Vaikka olettaisi että Lapissa BKT/capita lienee pienempi kuin etelässä, ja samoin verokertymä, niin pikaisesti kasaamani vertailun perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että Lapin yliopiston kulutus per capita on täysin linjassa tämän kanssa. Asukasta kohden kuluu sellaiset 180 € vuodessa, mikä on noin puolet tyypillisestä yliopistojen tasosta ja selvästi alle puolet Helsingin yliopistojen tasosta. Helsinkiä enemmän rahaa per capita kuluu vain Jyväskylässä ja Turussa. (Yliopistojen toimintamenot googletettu netistä, väkiluvut Wikipediasta.)

Sen verran epävarmuutta näissä luvuissa on, että esimerkiksi Oulun yliopiston maakunniksi olisi voinut laskea Pohjois-Pohjanmaan ja Kainuun yhdessä (vrt. Kajaanin opettajankoulutuslaitos), mikä olisi kasvattanut väkilukua ja siten jakajaa, eli pienentänyt kulutusta per capita. Muitakin vastaavia epätarkkuuksia voi olla mukana, esim. SHH:n Vaasan yksikkö, Tampereen yliopiston Seinäjoen ja Porin yksiköt jne.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Lisätietoa Lapin yliopiston koulutusaloista.
> 
> En tunne ko. yliopistoa enkä paikkakuntaa, joten on vaikea arvioida miten ne tukevat toisiansa. Sen voin kyllä arvata, että ilman Lapin yliopistoa voisi olla vaikea saada asianajajia, syyttäjiä, julkishallinnon virkamiehiä tai opettajia Lappiin tai Pohjois-Suomeen. No, opettajia koulutetaan Oulussakin, mutta juristeja ei. Pohjoisen tutkimuksen ja matkailun ymmärrän myös, ja nähdäkseni taide ja viestintäkin tavallaan voivat tukea omaehtoista työllistymistä (?). Vaikea ulkopuolisen arvioida tarpeellisuutta. Uskoakseni kuitenkin yliopisto elävöittää kaupunkia ja pitää sitä hengissä, mikä saattaa olla edullisempi vaihtoehto kuin antaa Rovaniemen vain kuihtua pois. Puhumattakaan siitä, että toki rovaniemeläisillä on oikeus asua kotikaupungissaan, joka sitäpaitsi tuo aika paljon matkailutuloja Suomelle. Ei olisi oikein verottaa matkailutuloja, mutta olla järjestämättä paikkakunnalle koulutusmahdollisuuksia. Se olisi siirtomaahallintoa.


Olen lievästi sellaisen käsityksen että Lakimiesliitto pitää huolen siitä että juristiksi opiskelemaan pääseminen on järjestetty mahdollisimman hankalaksi jotta valmistuneet juristit pystyisivät ansaitsemaan mahdollisiman hyvin kilpailun puuttuessa. Siksi Helsingissä aloituspaikkoja on mahdollisimman vähän, ja kun muihin yliopistoihin on ehdotettu lakimieskoulutusta niin Lakimieliitto on määränny käytänössä paikat (sen jäseninä ovat olleet monet ministerit ja tasavallan presidentit) , ja Rovaniemi valittiin aikoinaan kolmanneksi paikaksi jossa koulutustajärjestetään jotta mahdollisimman harva eteläsuomalainen lähtisi sinne. Eli ei välttämättä ollenkaan Lapin juristitarpeesta huolehtiminen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

Opiskelen itse kunnallisoikeutta Tampereen yliopistossa, ja vaikka tutkinto on hallintotieteiden maisterin tutkinto, se pätevöittää hallinto-oikeudellisten lakiasioiden hoitoon.

----------


## teme

> 2) Voi vaikuttaa. Mm. Oulun kaupunki ja yliopisto todistavat siitä.


Niin siis Oulu on yksi niitä suuria kasvavia kaupunkeja joka imee väen pikkukaupungeista ja maaseudulta. Ei Kemijärveltä muuteta niinkin Helsinkiin kuin Ouluun. Rakenteellisesti on minusta väistämätöntä että Pohjois-Suomessa on yksi isompi kaupunki, eli olisi se ilmankin kasvanut, mutta se mitä tuolla on tehty oikein on että resursseja ei ole ripoteltu pitkin poikin vaan ne on keskitetty esim. koulutuksen osalta Oulun yliopistoon.




> Tähän kun osaisikin sanoa jotain. Nähdäkseni tuen tarve ei saa kuitenkaan olla jatkuva. Isoja infrahankkeita ja muita investointeja pitää tukea, mutta käyttökuluihin ei pääsääntöisesti pidä antaa aluepoliittista tukea. (Tähän saattaa tosin liittyä poikkeuksia, joissa jatkuva tuki on tarpeen esim. jonkun tarpeellisen infraluontoisen liikenneyhteyden ylläpitämiseksi.)


Ymmärrän sen että tulee erillaisia paikallisia kriisejä, vaikka iso työnantaja lopettaa, ja sitten tuetaan. Ongelma on jatkuva tukeminen, ja suurin osa tuista on tuota.

Aluepolitiikan arkipäivää:



> Harvaan asutun maaseudun suhteellisen aseman heikkeneminen pysäytetään. Hallitus etsii seuraavilla kohdennetuilla erityistoimilla ratkaisuja harvaan asutun maaseudun haasteisiin:
> 
>           o Hallitus laatii harvaan asuttujen alueiden kehittämiseksi vaihtoehtoisten keinojen (mukaan lukien veropoliittiset keinot) käyttöä koskevan mietinnön ja valitsee sen pohjalta toteutettavaksi soveltuvimmat toimenpiteet.
> ...
>           o Valtionosuusjärjestelmässä otetaan pysyvästi huomioon harvaan asutut ja taloudellisesti heikossa asemassa olevat kunnat hallituksen talvella 2009 tekemän kehyspäätöksen mukaisesti.
> 
> ... Aktiivisiin luonnon- ja kulttuuriympäristöjen sekä maiseman kunnostustöihin pyritään ohjaamaan jatkossa nykyistä enemmän julkisia (sekä kansallisia että yhteisön) ja yksityisiä varoja.
> 
> ...Palvelujen riittävyys ja saatavuus vaikuttavat maaseudun pysyvien ja vapaa-ajan asukkaiden elämänlaatuun ja maaseudun elinvoimaisuuteen. Maaseudulla palvelujen järjestäminen tarvitsee räätälöityjä ja joustavia ratkaisuja, jotka pohjautuvat alueiden olosuhteisiin ja tarpeisiin. Keskittymiskehityksen seurauksena eri sektoreiden välisiä suhteita palvelujen järjestämisessä on tarkasteltava uudelleen. Myös yleishyödyllisen yritystoiminnan ja yhteisötalouden (osuuskuntien, keskinäisten yhtiöiden, yhdistysten ja säätiöiden) mahdollisuuksia tulee kehittää. Painopisteeksi tulee ottaa palveluista saatavat hyödyt, ei ainoastaan niistä aiheutuvat kustannukset. Hallituksen tavoitteena on kansalaisten julkisten palvelujen saatavuudesta huolehtiminen alueen väestötiheydestä ja etäisyyksistä riippumatta olosuhteet huomioonottaen...
> ...


Ja niin edelleen. On siellä kaikkea jotenkin järkevääkin malliin kolmas sektori ja sähköiset palvelut, siihen että noilla on olennaista merkitystä uskoo sitten ken tahtoo. Oikeasti järkevää on asuinrakenteen tiivistäminen (kylät), paitsi että tuotakin vastustetaan paikallisesti. Kyllä tuosta nyt jää tällaiselle kyynikolle käteen lähinnä se että taas lisää pysyväisluonteisia menoja, koko pumaska
http://217.71.145.20/TRIPviewer/show...unta.fi&f=WORD

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin siis Oulu on yksi niitä suuria kasvavia kaupunkeja joka imee väen pikkukaupungeista ja maaseudulta. Ei Kemijärveltä muuteta niinkin Helsinkiin kuin Ouluun. Rakenteellisesti on minusta väistämätöntä että Pohjois-Suomessa on yksi isompi kaupunki, eli olisi se ilmankin kasvanut, mutta se mitä tuolla on tehty oikein on että resursseja ei ole ripoteltu pitkin poikin vaan ne on keskitetty esim. koulutuksen osalta Oulun yliopistoon.


Uskoisin kyllä että Oulu ei olisi kehittynyt lainkaan nykyiseen malliin ilman yliopistoa. Yliopisto on vetänyt perässään elinkeinoelämän investointeja, osaavia ihmisiä ja elinvoimaa. Ja nämä puolestaan lisää ihmisiä, ja kauppaa, ja ihmisiä jne. Sama juttu muuten pätee Tampereeseen: ilman yliopistojaan se olisi taantuva teollisuuskaupunki, mutta yliopistojen kanssa siitä on noussut maan kakkoskeskus ja yksi maan top 3 kasvukeskuksista (tarkka sija riippuu vähän kriteeristä ja tarkasteluhetkestä). Tuskin tämän valossa kukaan voi kiistää aluepolitiikan vaikutusta, vaikka viime vuosikymmenet aluepolitiikka on kiertänyt Tampereen äärettömän tarkasti: tässä korjataan edelleen kauan sitten menneen politiikan satoa.

Voi vain kuvitella millainen tuppukylä Rovaniemi olisi ilman yliopistoa. Yliopiston menetys olisi suurempi haitta Rovaniemelle kuin Oulun yliopiston kasvattaminen olisi hyöty Oululle.




> Ja niin edelleen. On siellä kaikkea jotenkin järkevääkin malliin kolmas sektori ja sähköiset palvelut, siihen että noilla on olennaista merkitystä uskoo sitten ken tahtoo. Oikeasti järkevää on asuinrakenteen tiivistäminen (kylät), paitsi että tuotakin vastustetaan paikallisesti. Kyllä tuosta nyt jää tällaiselle kyynikolle käteen lähinnä se että taas lisää pysyväisluonteisia menoja, koko pumaska


Aika sekalainen lista ja suoraan sanottuna vähän sen kaltainen, että ihan kuin olisi varten vasten etsitty kaikki mahdolliset rahankäyttökohteet kaikki kivet ja kannot kääntäen. Raha hajautuu näin liian moneen kohteeseen, joista kaikki eivät liene välttämättömiä eivätkä tuottavia.

Tosin enhän sanonutkaan, että nykyinen aluepolitiikka on parasta mahdollista vaan pelkästään että aluepolitiikkaa tarvitaan ja että sillä on vaikutusta.

Kaipaisin vähän kokonaisvaltaisempaa otetta aluepolitiikaan. Pitäisi määritellä tarkemmin tavoitteet ja välineet, ja sitten vain määrätietoisesti toteuttaa valittua politiikkaa. Terveyspalvelujen takaaminen on yksi tärkeimpiä ihmisoikeuksien toteutumisen kannalta, samoin liikenneyhteyksiä tarvitsee elinkeinoelämä kaikkialla menestyäkseen. Kaikenlainen kepeä ja kiva puuhastelu saisi jäädä omaan arvoonsa -- siis paikallisesti rahoitettavaksi. Kuten Helsingissäkin osittain jää ja osittain saisi jäädä.

Maakunnallinen itsehallinto ja subsidiariteettiperiaatteen aito toteuttaminen olisi minusta yksi parhaista aluepolitiikan keinoista.

----------


## teme

> Uskoisin kyllä että Oulu ei olisi kehittynyt lainkaan nykyiseen malliin ilman yliopistoa. Yliopisto on vetänyt perässään elinkeinoelämän investointeja, osaavia ihmisiä ja elinvoimaa. Ja nämä puolestaan lisää ihmisiä, ja kauppaa, ja ihmisiä jne. Sama juttu muuten pätee Tampereeseen: ilman yliopistojaan se olisi taantuva teollisuuskaupunki, mutta yliopistojen kanssa siitä on noussut maan kakkoskeskus ja yksi maan top 3 kasvukeskuksista (tarkka sija riippuu vähän kriteeristä ja tarkasteluhetkestä). Tuskin tämän valossa kukaan voi kiistää aluepolitiikan vaikutusta, vaikka viime vuosikymmenet aluepolitiikka on kiertänyt Tampereen äärettömän tarkasti: tässä korjataan edelleen kauan sitten menneen politiikan satoa.
> 
> Voi vain kuvitella millainen tuppukylä Rovaniemi olisi ilman yliopistoa. Yliopiston menetys olisi suurempi haitta Rovaniemelle kuin Oulun yliopiston kasvattaminen olisi hyöty Oululle.


No joo. Tarkoitan sitä että on lähes maantieteellinen väistämättömyys että Pohjois-Suomessa on yksi iso keskus. Jos se ei olisi Oulu se voisi olla vaikka Tornio, tai joku, mutta se ei voi olla Oulu ja Tornio samaan aikaan. Yliopisto sinne olisi käytännössä tullut ihan jo kysynnän perusteella.




> Tosin enhän sanonutkaan, että nykyinen aluepolitiikka on parasta mahdollista vaan pelkästään että aluepolitiikkaa tarvitaan ja että sillä on vaikutusta.


Minua alkaa vähän puuduttamaan tämä. Eli siis että postuloidaan joku ideaali-aluepolitiikka ja perustellaan sillä sen tarve ylipäänsä. MItä jos se että sellaista ei saada aikaiseksi kertookin siitä ettei se ole poliittisesti mahdollista? Tuo ei "parasta mahdollista" on melkoinen aliarvio, käytäntö on niin kaukana kun olla ja voi siitä mitä sinä haet.a




> Terveyspalvelujen takaaminen on yksi tärkeimpiä ihmisoikeuksien toteutumisen kannalta, samoin liikenneyhteyksiä tarvitsee elinkeinoelämä kaikkialla menestyäkseen.


Näin juuri. Kysymys on vaan siitä että voidaanko ihmisiltä ja liike-elämältä vastavuoroisesti odottaa jotain. Ihan näin käytännössä, jos mummu on jatkuvan kotihoidon tarpeessa, niin tuleeko hänen muuttaa jonkun sortin taajamaan missä se pystytään järjestemään edes jotenkin kohtuullisin kustannuksin? Esimerkki on tosin sillä tavalla teoreettinen että tuossa tilanteessa käy niin että se kotihoito on parasta mihin metsän keskellä pystytään, eli ei kovin kummoista. Toinen esimerkki, onko se yhteiskunnan asia kuljettaa lapset kouluun ilman mitään maksuja ihan sama missä sattuu asumaan? 

Käytännön esimerkki liikennepuolelta, jos Sokliin avataan kaivos niin sinne vedetään 84 kilometriä rataa Natura-alueen läpi ja teitä päälle ilman mitään keskustelua, kokonaiskustannus arviolta noin 285 miljoonaa euroa. En tiedä onko tämä hyvä vai huono idea valtiontalouden kannalta, mutta kovin kevyeltä tuo valmistelu vaikuttaa suhteessa vaikkapa vastaavankokoisiin liikennehankkeisiin kaupungeissa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No joo. Tarkoitan sitä että on lähes maantieteellinen väistämättömyys että Pohjois-Suomessa on yksi iso keskus. Jos se ei olisi Oulu se voisi olla vaikka Tornio, tai joku, mutta se ei voi olla Oulu ja Tornio samaan aikaan. Yliopisto sinne olisi käytännössä tullut ihan jo kysynnän perusteella.


Miten määritellään Pohjois-Suomi? Ei tämä ole mikään automaattinen lainalaisuus. Voi olla ettei edes Oulusta olisi kehittynyt merkittävää keskusta ollenkaan eikä mistään muustakaan pohjoissuomalaisesta kaupungista. Voi olla että koko Pohjois-Suomi olisi lähtenyt autioitumaan ilman yliopistoa ja aluepolitiikkaa.

Tuo argumentti, että Ouluun olisi perustettu yliopisto kysynnän vuoksi on kyllä minusta ihan ufo väite. Ei yliopistoja 1950- ja 1960-luvuilla perustettu ainakaan pääosin minkään "kysynnän" perusteella. Se oli selkeästi hallinnollinen päätös. Tuohon asti lähes koko Suomen yliopistolaitos oli sijainnut Helsingissä (sen jälkeen kun Turun Akatemia muutti sinne Turun palon jälkeen). Ainut mieleen tuleva poikkeus on Turun yliopisto, joka yksityisesti perustettiin Turkuun jo vuonna 1920. Ei ole mitenkään itsestäänselvää, että se olisi sieltä lähtenyt leviämään maakuntiin ellei aluepoliittisesti tätä olisi nimenomaan ajettu.

Tuo yliopistolaitoksen alueellistaminen on jälkiviisaudella ollut erittäin siunauksellinen asia Suomelle. Ilman sitä koko Helsingin ulkopuolinen alue olisi taantunut ja koko Suomen talous- ja älyllinen elämä olisi keskittynyt Helsinkiin (kuten jotkut vieläkin luulevat että se on).




> Minua alkaa vähän puuduttamaan tämä. Eli siis että postuloidaan joku ideaali-aluepolitiikka ja perustellaan sillä sen tarve ylipäänsä. MItä jos se että sellaista ei saada aikaiseksi kertookin siitä ettei se ole poliittisesti mahdollista? Tuo ei "parasta mahdollista" on melkoinen aliarvio, käytäntö on niin kaukana kun olla ja voi siitä mitä sinä haet.


Erikoinen näkemys, että jonkun asian konkreettinen olemus täytyisi olla olemassa ja ilmeinen, jotta sille olisi tarve. Tällä perusteellahan ihminen ei olisi ikinä kehittänyt yhtään mitään uutta.

No, hieman vakavammin, väitän että aluepolitiikan tarve on helposti nähtävissä siitä huolimatta onko sitä olemassa ja millaista se on. Aluepolitiikkaa ei tarvita, jos kaikkialla Suomessa voi kokea että on tasavertaiset mahdollisuudet kansalaisena saada yhteiskunnan palveluita, kouluttaa ja toteuttaa itseään, harjoittaa elinkeinoa jne. Jos jotkut maan osat ovat epäedullisemmassa asemassa kuin toiset, tai uhkana on että se ajautuvat sellaiseen, niin silloin tarvitaan aluepolitiikkaa tasaamaan eroja positiivisella tavalla (ei siis heikentämään toisten edellytyksiä vaan parantamaan niiden toisten). Kyse on edistyksen ja hyvinvoinnin tasaisen jakautumisen sekä tasa-arvon edistämisestä. Tavoitteena täytyy tietenkin olla se, että tuetaan ihmisiä auttamaan itseään eli ei tarjota kaikkea valmiiksi eteen vaan tuetaan edellytyksiä itse saada asioita aikaan silloin kun ympäristötekijät ovat vastaan.

Aluepolitiikan tarve tulee siis ensin, ja sitä pitäisi seurata oikeanlaisten käytännön toimien. Jos keinot nykyisellään ovat mitä sattuu, se ei tarkoita etteikö parempiakin keinoja olisi olemassa.




> Näin juuri. Kysymys on vaan siitä että voidaanko ihmisiltä ja liike-elämältä vastavuoroisesti odottaa jotain. Ihan näin käytännössä, jos mummu on jatkuvan kotihoidon tarpeessa, niin tuleeko hänen muuttaa jonkun sortin taajamaan missä se pystytään järjestemään edes jotenkin kohtuullisin kustannuksin? Esimerkki on tosin sillä tavalla teoreettinen että tuossa tilanteessa käy niin että se kotihoito on parasta mihin metsän keskellä pystytään, eli ei kovin kummoista. Toinen esimerkki, onko se yhteiskunnan asia kuljettaa lapset kouluun ilman mitään maksuja ihan sama missä sattuu asumaan?


Ollaanpas realisteja. Käsittääkseni jo nykyään vanhus joutuu käytännössä muuttamaan taajamaan vanhainkotiin, pahimmillaan satojen kilometrien päähän ainakin Lapissa. En ole kuullut, että kodinhoitaja kävisi tiettömien taipaleitten takana, ja vaikka kävisikin niin tällaisia tapauksia olisi niin vähän ettei siitä Suomen valtion budjetti juuri heilahtaisi. Kysymys on siitä, että pitää määritellä tavoitepalvelutaso vanhusten- ja terveydehuollolle, ja sen tason täytyy olla periaatteessa sama koko maassa, vaikka toteuttamiskustannuksissa olisi alueellisia eroja.

Väittäisin muuten, että Suomen terveydenhuollossa ole ainakaan ongelma, että syrjäseutuja ylipalveltaisiin ja se siksi tulisi kalliiksi. Näin joskus tv-dokumentin, jossa seurattiin utsjokelaista synnyttämään lähtevää naista. Koska lähin synnytysosasto on Lapin keskussairaalassa Rovaniemellä, matkaan piti lähteä bussilla jo monta päivää etukäteen ennen laskettua aikaa, erityisesti jotta vältetään riski joutua synnyttämään matkalla Kaamasen tiellä tai -- oikein hyvällä tuurilla -- Kaamasen terveyskeskuksessa tavallisen terveydenhoitajan kanssa, ilman lääkäriä tai kätilöä. Aika uskomatonta, millaisissa oloissa nyky-Suomessakin vielä joutuu kestämään. Paikalliset ihmiset ovat kyllä jotenkin sopeutuneet, mutta käsittääkseni toivovat ettei palveluita vielä vielä entistäkin kauemmas. Jos vaikkapa Lapin keskussairaala päätettäisiin lopettaa, niin sitten pitäisi varmaan kuljettaa helikopterilla Ouluun saakka, yli puolen Suomen halki. Eihän tuo ole mitenkään kohtuullista edes säästöjen nimissä, vaikka pohjoisessa asuukin suhteellisen vähän väkeä. Enemmän kuitenkin kuin jossain Grönlannissa, joka on Tanskan murheena.

Mitä kouluun tulee, niin kyllä se niin on, että jos yhteiskunta asettaa kansalaisille oppivelvollisuuden, niin sitten yhteiskunnan tulee hoitaa koulukuljetukset myös siellä missä se on kallista. Ei kukaan tuollaisesta "palvelusta" kuitenkaan varsinaisesti hyötymään pääse: onko muka kivaa, jos joutuu heräämään koulumatkalle klo 5 aamulla, jotta ehtii klo 8 mennessä 200 km päähän kouluun? Takaisin kotona voi sitten ehkä olla klo 18-20 välillä, riippuen miten kuljetuksia yhdistellään. Nykyaikana tietysti yhteiskunta voisi säästää sekä rahaa että asukkaiden vaivaa järjestämällä koulupalvelut pääosin videokonferenssin välityksellä. Riittäisi että koululla kävisi kokeissa ja muutaman kerran lukuvuodessa yhteisissä riennoissa. Muuten lapset istuisivat kotona "luokassa" ja opettaja olisi läsnä etänä.

Terveys- ja koulutuspalveluissa ei voi muuten laskea mitään asukaskohtaista tuottavuutta. Jos ihminen ei ole tuottava, ei häneltä voi kieltää samoja palveluita, joihin jollakulla "tuottavalla" yksilöllä on oikeus.




> Käytännön esimerkki liikennepuolelta, jos Sokliin avataan kaivos niin sinne vedetään 84 kilometriä rataa Natura-alueen läpi ja teitä päälle ilman mitään keskustelua, kokonaiskustannus arviolta noin 285 miljoonaa euroa. En tiedä onko tämä hyvä vai huono idea valtiontalouden kannalta, mutta kovin kevyeltä tuo valmistelu vaikuttaa suhteessa vaikkapa vastaavankokoisiin liikennehankkeisiin kaupungeissa.


No aika kevyttä se on ollut länsimetron ja kehäradan valmistelukin. Kaikenkaikkiaan ongelma on pikemminkin huono valmistelu ja hankkeiden valinnan läpinäkymättömyys kuin rahankäyttö itsessään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Väittäisin muuten, että Suomen terveydenhuollossa ole ainakaan ongelma, että syrjäseutuja ylipalveltaisiin ja se siksi tulisi kalliiksi. Näin joskus tv-dokumentin, jossa seurattiin utsjokelaista synnyttämään lähtevää naista. Koska lähin synnytysosasto on Lapin keskussairaalassa Rovaniemellä, matkaan piti lähteä bussilla jo monta päivää etukäteen ennen laskettua aikaa, erityisesti jotta vältetään riski joutua synnyttämään matkalla Kaamasen tiellä tai -- oikein hyvällä tuurilla -- Kaamasen terveyskeskuksessa tavallisen terveydenhoitajan kanssa, ilman lääkäriä tai kätilöä. Aika uskomatonta, millaisissa oloissa nyky-Suomessakin vielä joutuu kestämään.


Ymmärtääkseni aivan syrjäisemmistä kolkista pystyy synnytys- ja muita sairaalamatkoja kaiketi  hoitamaan myös Rajavartiolaitoksen helikoptereilla jos tulee kiire. Toinen juttu on että pohjoisimmasta Suomesta olisi aika lyhyt matka johonkin Norjan puolella olevaan sairaalaan joten naapuriyhteistyö vain toimimaan.




> Mitä kouluun tulee, niin kyllä se niin on, että jos yhteiskunta asettaa kansalaisille oppivelvollisuuden, niin sitten yhteiskunnan tulee hoitaa koulukuljetukset myös siellä missä se on kallista. Ei kukaan tuollaisesta "palvelusta" kuitenkaan varsinaisesti hyötymään pääse: onko muka kivaa, jos joutuu heräämään koulumatkalle klo 5 aamulla, jotta ehtii klo 8 mennessä 200 km päähän kouluun? Takaisin kotona voi sitten ehkä olla klo 18-20 välillä, riippuen miten kuljetuksia yhdistellään. Nykyaikana tietysti yhteiskunta voisi säästää sekä rahaa että asukkaiden vaivaa järjestämällä koulupalvelut pääosin videokonferenssin välityksellä. Riittäisi että koululla kävisi kokeissa ja muutaman kerran lukuvuodessa yhteisissä riennoissa. Muuten lapset istuisivat kotona "luokassa" ja opettaja olisi läsnä etänä.


Hyvin kaukana kouluistaan asuville oppilaille pitäisi minun mielestäni riittää mahdollisuus asua oppilas-asuntolassa. Niin tehtiin ainakin ennen. Millään videolla tapahtuvalla opetuksella ei pystytä valvomaan että oppilaat todella oppivat jotain.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hyvin kaukana kouluistaan asuville oppilaille pitäisi minun mielestäni riittää mahdollisuus asua oppilas-asuntolassa. Niin tehtiin ainakin ennen. Millään videolla tapahtuvalla opetuksella ei pystytä valvomaan että oppilaat todella oppivat jotain.


Kalliimpaa ja epäinhimillisempää. Miten muuten luokassakaan opettaja pystyy valvomaan, mitä oppilaat oppivat? Ei videoneuvottelu ole sen huonompi kuin että istuu 30 oppilaan joukossa luokan takaosassa. Nykyinen tekniikka on sitäpaitsi jo kohtuullisella tasolla, normaali opetus onnistuisi jo melkein Skypelläkin. Lisäksi tietenkin vanhemmat katsoisivat vähän perään, että oppilas ei jää jälkeen ja viimeistään kokeissahan sen näkisi jos tulokset heikkenisivät. Tuolla syrjäseuduilla ei kuitenkaan liene sellaisia sosiaalisia ongelmia kuin pahimmissa lähiöissä, joten uskoisin että opiskelumotivaatio ja sosiaalinen tuki vanhempien taholta ovat keskimäärin kohdallaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kalliimpaa ja epäinhimillisempää. Miten muuten luokassakaan opettaja pystyy valvomaan, mitä oppilaat oppivat? Ei videoneuvottelu ole sen huonompi kuin että istuu 30 oppilaan joukossa luokan takaosassa. Nykyinen tekniikka on sitäpaitsi jo kohtuullisella tasolla, normaali opetus onnistuisi jo melkein Skypelläkin. Lisäksi tietenkin vanhemmat katsoisivat vähän perään, että oppilas ei jää jälkeen ja viimeistään kokeissahan sen näkisi jos tulokset heikkenisivät. Tuolla syrjäseuduilla ei kuitenkaan liene sellaisia sosiaalisia ongelmia kuin pahimmissa lähiöissä, joten uskoisin että opiskelumotivaatio ja sosiaalinen tuki vanhempien taholta ovat keskimäärin kohdallaan.


Kuka takaa sen että lapsella on jokin vanhempi vahtimassa että hän todella käy koulua videon tai netin kautta? Vai onko tarkoitus että maaseudulla vanhemmat tai ainakin jompikumpi, äiti ilmeisesti, jäisi automaattisesti kotiin? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuka takaa sen että lapsella on jokin vanhempi vahtimassa että hän todella käy koulua videon tai netin kautta? Vai onko tarkoitus että maaseudulla vanhemmat tai ainakin jompikumpi, äiti ilmeisesti, jäisi automaattisesti kotiin?


Eiköhän opettaja huomaisi jos joku oppilas puuttuu tai lorvailee. Kuvayhteys kun on kaksisuuntainen eikä mikään TV-lähetys. Toisaalta veikkaisin että todellisilla syrjäseuduilla todennäköisesti ainakin jommalla kummalla vanhemmalla on kotipiirissä tehtävä työ (vaikka nyt sitten lehmien tai porojen hoito, tai taiteilijan tai kirjailijan ammatti, tai joku etätyö tms.), jos on työtä. Jos sieltä käytäisiin muualla töissä niin sitten kai lapset kulkisivat samalla kouluun ja etäisyys koulu- ja työpaikkakunnalle olisi kohtuullinen, jolloin itse asiassa kustannukset kunnan järjestämistä koulukuljetuksistakaan tuskin olisivat kohtuuttomia.

----------


## ultrix

> Kalliimpaa ja epäinhimillisempää.


Unohdat nyt kokonaan koulun olevan myös sosiaalinen ympäristö. Videoneuvottelu-kotiopetuksella ei tuu ku kuspäisiä kakaroita, ainakin jos asutaan ihan korvessa ilman naapureita.  :Wink:  Lapset tarvitsevat kavereita, neljän seinän sisällä eivät lapset terveiksi kasva.

----------


## teme

> Aluepolitiikkaa ei tarvita, jos kaikkialla Suomessa voi kokea että on tasavertaiset mahdollisuudet kansalaisena saada yhteiskunnan palveluita, kouluttaa ja toteuttaa itseään, harjoittaa elinkeinoa jne. Jos jotkut maan osat ovat epäedullisemmassa asemassa kuin toiset, tai uhkana on että se ajautuvat sellaiseen, niin silloin tarvitaan aluepolitiikkaa tasaamaan eroja positiivisella tavalla (ei siis heikentämään toisten edellytyksiä vaan parantamaan niiden toisten).


Sijainteja on huonompia ja parempia, väestötiheydet eivät voi olla kaikialla palveluille riittäviä, jne. Eli maantieteelle ei voi mitään. Tuo tasaaminen on vähän niin kuin yrittäisi tasata sitä että Maunulasta on Kolmen Sepän Patsaalle pidempi matka kuin Töölöstä. Markkinat kyllä tasaa sen, Maunulassa asunto maksaa vähemmän kuin Töölössä. Markkinat myös tasaisi sijainnista johtuvat tuottavuuserot, eli Kajaanissa olisi pienemmät palkat kuin Oulussa, mutta tätä meillä aktiivisesti kampitetaan julkisen vallan toimesta.





> Ollaanpas realisteja. Käsittääkseni jo nykyään vanhus joutuu käytännössä muuttamaan taajamaan vanhainkotiin, pahimmillaan satojen kilometrien päähän ainakin Lapissa. En ole kuullut, että kodinhoitaja kävisi tiettömien taipaleitten takana, ja vaikka kävisikin niin tällaisia tapauksia olisi niin vähän ettei siitä Suomen valtion budjetti juuri heilahtaisi.


Nimimerkillä henk. koht. kokemusta, tuo on täysin normaalia.

----------


## Jussi

> Vaikka olettaisi että Lapissa BKT/capita lienee pienempi kuin etelässä, ja samoin verokertymä, niin pikaisesti kasaamani vertailun perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että Lapin yliopiston kulutus per capita on täysin linjassa tämän kanssa. Asukasta kohden kuluu sellaiset 180  vuodessa, mikä on noin puolet tyypillisestä yliopistojen tasosta ja selvästi alle puolet Helsingin yliopistojen tasosta. Helsinkiä enemmän rahaa per capita kuluu vain Jyväskylässä ja Turussa. (Yliopistojen toimintamenot googletettu netistä, väkiluvut Wikipediasta.)


Kaikkia yliopistojen menoja ei oikein voi vertailla asukaslukuun suhteutettuna. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä on mm. eläinlääketieteellinen tiedekunta, ainoana koko maassa. Tarkkoja lukuja minulla ei ole, mutta voisi kuvitella että tällaisen osin laboratorioissa harjoitettavan tieteenalan opetuksen kulut opiskelijaa kohden ovat suuremmat kuin lähinnä luentosaleissa ja kirjastoissa tapahtuvan opiskelun.

Toisaalta opettajankoulusta tarjoavilla yliopistoilla budjettiin sisältyy myös ns. normaalikouluja, jotka tarjoavat sijaintikaupunkinsa asukkaille peruskouluopetusta. Näitä ei oikein voi sisällyttää yliopiston kuluihin kun vertaillaan alueellisia eroja yliopistorahoituksessa; peruskoulutuksen tarve kun ei suoraan riipu korkeakoulupaikkojen määrästä.

Lisäksi yliopistojen kuluja vertailtaessa pitää huomioida myös tiloista aiheutuvat kulut: Helsingin yliopiston keskustakampuksella on useita suojeltuja rakennuksia, joten tilojen ylläpitokulut nousevat luonnollisesti suuremmiksi. Lisäksi myös korkean teknologian alat vaativat kalliita laboratoriotiloja, Helsingin yliopiston kiihdytinlaboratoriokaan tuskin kuuluu yliopistojen halvimpiin rakennuksiin kuten ei TKK:n tutkimuskäyttöön rakennettu ydinreaktorikaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kaikkia yliopistojen menoja ei oikein voi vertailla asukaslukuun suhteutettuna. Esimerkiksi Helsingissä on mm. eläinlääketieteellinen tiedekunta, ainoana koko maassa. [...] Toisaalta opettajankoulusta tarjoavilla yliopistoilla budjettiin sisältyy myös ns. normaalikouluja, jotka tarjoavat sijaintikaupunkinsa asukkaille peruskouluopetusta. [...] Lisäksi myös korkean teknologian alat vaativat kalliita laboratoriotiloja, Helsingin yliopiston kiihdytinlaboratoriokaan tuskin kuuluu yliopistojen halvimpiin rakennuksiin kuten ei TKK:n tutkimuskäyttöön rakennettu ydinreaktorikaan.


Totta kaikki tämä sinänsä. Tosin mikä on implikaatio aluepolitiikan kannalta?

Jos jotkut argumentoivat että esim. Lapin yliopistoa ei tarvita, että se on vain etelän veronmaksajien rahojen kaatamista pohjoiseen, niin minusta tämä tilasto yliopistojen toimintakuluista per capita kyllä kumoaa ainakin sen väitteen kohtuullisesti. Lapin yliopisto kouluttaa suhteellisen halvalla. Se miksi se on halpaa voi osittain luonnollisesti johtua siitä, että esimerkiksi juristit eivät pääsääntöisesti tarvitse kalliita ydinreaktoreja opiskeluissaan.

Toisaalta alhainen rahankäyttö suhteessa ympäröivän maakunnan väkilukuun kertoo minusta myös siitä, ettei rahaa ainakaan hassata pienen väestön ylikouluttamiseen. Ylikouluttamisen oireita olisi, jos Lapin yliopisto söisi enemmän rahaa suhteessa maakunnan väestöön kuin etelän yliopistot, erityisesti huomioiden että siellä opetetaan "edullisia" tieteenaloja.

Sitten tietysti voisi kysyä, miksi nimenomaan "kalliin" koulutuksen pitää olla suhteettoman runsaasti edustettuna Uudenmaan läänissä. Miksi esimerkiksi eläinlääkäreitä koulutetaan paikkakunnalla, jossa varmasti on vähiten tuotantoeläimiä koko Suomessa? Pelkästään kissojen ja koirien hoitoonko?

No, en viitsisi ruveta väittelemään kovin syvällisesti koulutuspolitiikasta, kun se ei varsinaisesti kuulu asiantuntemukseni piiriin. Mutta sanottakoon yleisellä tasolla, että nähdäkseni periaatteessa korkeakoulutuspaikkojen tulisi jakautua valtakunnassa jotenkin väestön suhteessa. Ei voida kategorisesti sanoa, että Lapissa ei tarvittaisi edes väestöosuutta vastaavaa määrää opiskelupaikoista. Ikärakenne voi kyllä tosielämässä hieman vaikuttaa tähän, ja kokonaan toinen kysymys on minkälainen koulutusalarakenne millekin paikkakunnalle parhaiten sopii.

Tarkemmin tilannetta tuntemattakin väittäisin, että ei ole itsestäänselvää, että esim. Lapin yliopiston nykyiset alat olisivat juuri ne olennaisimmat maakunnan kannalta. Jotain tärkeää voi puuttua ja toisaalta jotain olla hieman ylimääräistä. Käytännössä yksiköiden käytännöllinen toiminnallinen koko asettaa jonkin verran rajoitteita, mutta periaatteessa uskoisin että tarkoituksenmukaisin koulutusalajakauma saavutettaisiin jos päätösvalta olisi maakunnalla itsellään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sitten tietysti voisi kysyä, miksi nimenomaan "kalliin" koulutuksen pitää olla suhteettoman runsaasti edustettuna Uudenmaan läänissä. Miksi esimerkiksi eläinlääkäreitä koulutetaan paikkakunnalla, jossa varmasti on vähiten tuotantoeläimiä koko Suomessa? Pelkästään kissojen ja koirien hoitoonko?


Koulutuspolitiikka on kyllä sellainen politiikan haara jota minäkään en täysin ymmärrä. Mutta sellainen tuntuma on että 1960-80 luvulla kun suurten ikäluokkien piti pistää opiskelemaan ja sekä alueelliset yliopisto-yksiköt perustettiin että vanhoja Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen ylioopistoja laajennettiin, niin koulutuspaikat päätettiin kokonaan sen perusteella mitä virkamiehet, puolueet ja heitä painostaneet etujärjestöt olivat ajaneet. Itse opiskelijaa tai mahdollisia koulutetun työvoiman tarvitsijoita ruohojuuritasolla ei paljon kuultu. Siksi on varsin tavallista että helsinkiläisiä ja varsinais-suomalaisia opiskelee idässä ja pohjoisessa ja päinvastoin. No mikäpä siinä, tuleehan Suomi tutuksi ja VR saa juniinsa matkustajia.  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta sellainen tuntuma on että 1960-80 luvulla kun suurten ikäluokkien piti pistää opiskelemaan ja sekä alueelliset yliopisto-yksiköt perustettiin että vanhoja Helsingin, Turun ja Tampereen ylioopistoja laajennettiin, niin koulutuspaikat päätettiin kokonaan sen perusteella mitä virkamiehet, puolueet ja heitä painostaneet etujärjestöt olivat ajaneet. Itse opiskelijaa tai mahdollisia koulutetun työvoiman tarvitsijoita ruohojuuritasolla ei paljon kuultu.


Politiikka (ja nimenomaan aluepolitiikka) oli varmasti aivan ensiarvoisen tärkeässä roolissa tässä prosessissa. Lopputulos on Suomen kannalta erinomaisen hyvä verrattuna siihen, että aluepolitiikkaa ei olisi ollut ja että yliopistolaitos olisi jäänyt pelkästään aikaisemmille sijoilleen. Toisaalta varmaankin koulutusalojen jakautumisessa on politiikalla myös ollut osuutensa. Tosin onhan se niinkin, että olisi ollut aika vaikea jakaa aloja kaupunkeihin joidenkin olemassa olleiden koulutustarpeiden perusteella: kyllä se on niin mennyt, että koulutusaloja on perustettu ja ne ovat monesti luoneet ympärilleen muuta toimintaa.

Tarkkaan ottaen Helsingin ja Turun yliopistot olivat niitä vanhoja yliopistoja. Tampereen yliopisto oli vanha(hko?) ainoastaan Yhteiskunnallisena korkeakouluna, mutta sehän muutti Tampereelle vasta tasan 50 vuotta sitten vuonna 1960. Tämä oli jo samaa aaltoa missä perustettiin mm. Oulun yliopisto ja sitten pikku hiljaa muitakin maakuntayliopistoja. Ellen ole missannut jotain aivan olennaista, ennen suunnilleen 1950/60-lukujen vaihdetta käsittääkseni koko Suomen yliopistolaitos sijaitsi Helsingissä ja Turussa? (Turussa oli tuolloin yliopiston ja ÅA:n lisäksi jo kauppakorkeakoulu, joka oli muistikuvani mukaan yksityisten tahojen toimesta perustettu 1950-luvulla syventämään kaupallisen alan koulutusta kauppaopistotasolta.)

Tästäkin huolimatta tietysti maakunnissa oli jo vanhastaan opettajankoulutuslaitoksia ja vastaavia yliopistojen ituja, jotka myöhemmässä vaiheessa tulivat osaksi yliopistolaitosta.




> Siksi on varsin tavallista että helsinkiläisiä ja varsinais-suomalaisia opiskelee idässä ja pohjoisessa ja päinvastoin. No mikäpä siinä, tuleehan Suomi tutuksi ja VR saa juniinsa matkustajia.


Näinkin.   :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tarkkaan ottaen Helsingin ja Turun yliopistot olivat niitä vanhoja yliopistoja. Tampereen yliopisto oli vanha(hko?) ainoastaan Yhteiskunnallisena korkeakouluna, mutta sehän muutti Tampereelle vasta tasan 50 vuotta sitten vuonna 1960. Tämä oli jo samaa aaltoa missä perustettiin mm. Oulun yliopisto ja sitten pikku hiljaa muitakin maakuntayliopistoja. Ellen ole missannut jotain aivan olennaista, ennen suunnilleen 1950/60-lukujen vaihdetta käsittääkseni koko Suomen yliopistolaitos sijaitsi Helsingissä ja Turussa? (Turussa oli tuolloin yliopiston ja ÅA:n lisäksi jo kauppakorkeakoulu, joka oli muistikuvani mukaan yksityisten tahojen toimesta perustettu 1950-luvulla syventämään kaupallisen alan koulutusta kauppaopistotasolta.)


No hyvä kun korjasit minun käsitykseni Tampereen Yliopiston iästä. Olin kuvitellut sen Yhteiskunnallisen korkeakoulun muuttaneen jo joskus 1930-luvulla sinne? 

Muuten Tampereella on ollut Yliopistollinen Keskussairaala varsin kauan, ettei peräti 50-luvulta. Minkä yliopiston alainen se on alunperin olltut jos ei Tampereella ole ollut omaa yliopistoa jossa lukea lääketiedettä? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Muuten Tampereella on ollut Yliopistollinen Keskussairaala varsin kauan, ettei peräti 50-luvulta. Minkä yliopiston alainen se on alunperin olltut jos ei Tampereella ole ollut omaa yliopistoa jossa lukea lääketiedettä?


TAYS:n ensimmäinen rakennus valmistui vasta 1962 ja lääketieteellinen tiedekunta aloitti Tampereen yliopistossa 1972. En löytänyt yhtäkkiä netistä tarkempaa historiikkia, mutta käsittääkseni sairaala oli alunperin Tampereen keskussairaala. Sellaisena sen nimen muistan jopa omasta lapsuudestani 1970- ja 80-luvuilta, tosin en osaa sanoa missä vaiheessa nimi olisi virallisesti muuttunut Tampereen yliopistolliseksi sairaalaksi. Mielikuvani kuitenkin on, että se olisi jossain välivaiheessa ollut Tampereen yliopistollinen keskussairaala.

Itse asiassa kun katsoo Tamperetta nykypäivänä, on vaikea kuvitella silmiensä edessä millainen tuppukylä se on suhteellisesti ottaen ollut vielä 1950-luvulla. Kehityksestä on pitkälti kiittäminen yliopistoa ja 50 vuoden takaista aluepolitiikkaa, vaikka tietysti teollisuudestahan kaupungin varhainen menestys on lähtenyt liikkeelle. Mutta ilman siirtymää teollisuuspaikkakunnasta korkeakoulutuksen paikkakunnaksi ei olisi nykyistä Tamperetta tai sen menestystä.

----------


## Albert

> TAYS:n ensimmäinen rakennus valmistui vasta 1962 ja lääketieteellinen tiedekunta aloitti Tampereen yliopistossa 1972. En löytänyt yhtäkkiä netistä tarkempaa historiikkia, mutta käsittääkseni sairaala oli alunperin Tampereen keskussairaala.


Vuosilukuja:
http://www.pshp.fi/default.aspx?node...0&contentlan=1

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ellen ole missannut jotain aivan olennaista, ennen suunnilleen 1950/60-lukujen vaihdetta käsittääkseni koko Suomen yliopistolaitos sijaitsi Helsingissä ja Turussa?


Jyväskylän yliopisto on ollut 1930-luvulta alkaen Kasvatusopillinen korkeakoulu eli ihan yliopistolaitos. Yliopistotasoinen sen on täytynyt olla, koska sieltä on ensimmäinen väitöskirjakin tehty 1949. Ei kyseessä tietenkään mikään nykyisen monialayliopiston kaltainen laitos ole ollut.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jyväskylän yliopisto on ollut 1930-luvulta alkaen Kasvatusopillinen korkeakoulu eli ihan yliopistolaitos. Yliopistotasoinen sen on täytynyt olla, koska sieltä on ensimmäinen väitöskirjakin tehty 1949. Ei kyseessä tietenkään mikään nykyisen monialayliopiston kaltainen laitos ole ollut.


No niin, piti sitten tuo missata kumminkin. Ehkä sille "Suomen Ateena" -nimelle on jotain vanhempaa katettakin.

----------


## ultrix

Kuinka ollakkaan, uusin Aviisi: Mitä jos [Tampereen] yliopistoa ei olisi? http://www.aviisi.fi/artikkeli/?num=10/2010&id=6cab531

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka ollakkaan, uusin Aviisi: Mitä jos [Tampereen] yliopistoa ei olisi? http://www.aviisi.fi/artikkeli/?num=10/2010&id=6cab531


Aika hyvä juttu. Tämän rinnalla voi kuvitella, millainen Suomi olisi ilman hajautettua yliopistolaitosta. Tai millainen Rovaniemi ilman yliopistoa -- tosin Lapin yliopisto on pyöreästi parikymmentä vuotta Tampereen yliopistoa nuorempi joten uskoakseni se ei ole vielä ehtinyt tuottaa hyötyä vastaavassa mittakaavassa.

Ohessa voi sitten pohtia onko aluepolitiikalla merkitystä. Väittäisin että suurempi kuin yleisesti myönnetään. Tosin ei millä tahansa aluepolitiikalla vaan ainoastaan fiksusti toteutetulla.

----------


## Jussi

> Ohessa voi sitten pohtia onko aluepolitiikalla merkitystä. Väittäisin että suurempi kuin yleisesti myönnetään. Tosin ei millä tahansa aluepolitiikalla vaan ainoastaan fiksusti toteutetulla.


Toki huonostikin toteutetulla aluepolitiikalla on varmasti merkitystä, vaikutus saattaa vain olla negatiivista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Liittyen aiemmin ketjussa esiintyneisiin näkemyksiin Richard Floridan teeseistä:

Joel Kotkin kirjoittaa tuoreessa Foreign Policy -lehdessä (Sept/Oct 2010, s. 128-131) suurkaupunkien tulevaisuudesta ja tulee samalla tyrmänneeksi Richard Floridan näkemykset kaupunkien koosta nk. "luovan luokan" houkuttelussa sekä "luovan luokan" merkityksestä talouskasvulle. Kaikki suuret kaupungit eivät nimittäin ole samanlaisia.

Kehittyneiden maiden metropolit Lontoo, Los Angeles, New York ja Tokio eivät paljon muistuta nousevia suurkaupunkeja kuten Mumbai, Mexico City, Kairo, Jakarta, Manila tai Nairobi. Jälkimmäisissä kasvu tulee siitä, että köyhiä ihmisiä muuttaa kaupunkiin, ja se näkyy valtavina slummeina ja elintasokuiluina. Tämä on aika hyvä osoitus siitä, että kaupungin koko ei itsessään luo sellaista palvelutarjontaa (mm. kulttuuripalveluja jne.), jonka perässä globaali "luova luokka" muuttaa.

Kotkin argumentoi, että kulttuuri ei sinänsä aja talouskasvua missään. Antiikin Ateena ja Rooma eivät syntyneet siitä, että siellä olisi ollut idyllinen taiteilijakaupunginosa, vaan ne olivat valloittajia, jotka keräsivät vaurautensa siirtomaista. Taide ja kulttuuri kukoistivat vasta myöhemmin, kun niille ilmaantui varakkaita tukijoita. Firenze ja Amsterdam taas olivat kaupankäynnin keskuksia, ja Los Angelesin nousun takana oli maataloutta ja öljyä. Monet kaupungit ovat vaurastuneet teollisuudella. Mutta vasta kun vauraus on syntynyt, sitä on käytetty kulttuuriin ja muuhun kivaan, jonka perässä on muuttanut tätä nk. "luovaa luokkaa".

Näkisin että tällä näkemyksellä on poliittisia implikaatioita. Monet kaupungit ovat lähteneet mukaan tähän "luova luokka" -villitykseen, vaikka tosiasiassa se on yksinkertaistava ja virheellinen ajatus. Siksi tulokset eivät aina ole olleet kovin menestyksellisiä. Suomessa Helsinkiä on yritetty ajaa "luovan luokan" keskittymäksi kuin käärmettä pyssyyn. Tähän liittyviin hankkeisiin on haluttu valtion tulevan mukaan sillä ajatuksella, että syntyvä hyvinvointi valuu takaisin koko valtakuntaan. Kotkinin teesi avaa uuden näkökulman tähän: kyseessä on tietystä näkökulmasta katsottuna vaurauden siirto pääkaupunkiin siirtomaasta, vähän kuin antiikin Roomaan provinsseista.

Toinen näkökulma on, että ylipäänsä ajatukset siitä että luodaan erilaisilla infrahankkeilla luovaa "pörinää", joka itsestään luo talouskasvua, ovat hakoteillä. Näillä argumenteilla on muuallakin Suomessa perusteltu erinäisiä tunneli-, silta-, moottoritie- ja asuinalueprojekteja ynnä muutamia rataprojektejakin.

Lievennän kantaani kyllä siten, että uskon kyllä että kaupungin vetovoima, tai erityisesti sen puute, voi vaikuttaa sen taloudelliseen menestykseen. Jos kaupungista tulee epämiellyttävä paikka asua, sinne ei haluta sijoittua ja silloin talous lähtee alamäkeen. Sen sijaan kaupungin vetovoiman kasvattaminen mammuttihankkeilla on vaikeaa. Ei kukaan muuta kaupunkiin vain siksi, että sinne rakennetaan kivoja taloja kivaan paikkaan, jos koko kaupunki on työttömyyden pesä ja muutenkin epämiellyttävä.

Kotkinin teesi implikoi, että kaupungin koko ei varsinkaan tulevaisuudessa ole merkityksellinen sen kannalta voiko siellä elää mielekästä elämää vaan pikemminkin olisi niin, että hyvä elämä on helpompi toteuttaa valtavaa suurkaupunkia pienemmässä kaupungissa. Kotkin jopa hieman yllättäen esittää, että hajaantuminen -- sekä esikaupunkeihin että pienempiin kaupunkeihin -- mahdollistaa paremman elämän ja samalla terveen taloudellisen toiminnan. Tukemalla paikallisia toimialoja voidaan hillitä ihmisten muuttamista megapoliksiin, joissa sosiaaliset ongelmat kasaantuvat.

Kotkin tietysti puhuu melko lailla eri mittakaavasta kuin meillä Suomessa, mutta näkisin että samoja ilmiöitä esiintyy myös Suomessa. Eikö Helsingin seudulla ole Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat? Eikö niitä voitaisi hillitä aluepolitiikalla eli kehittämällä tasapainoisesti muita alueellisia kasvukeskuksia?

Tämä vain noin ajatusten herättäjäksi...

----------


## hylje

Parempi elämä on kovin painottunut sanapari. Kaupunkien arvo on kauppatavaran, ideoiden ja tekijöiden yhteentörmäyksessä, esikaupunkien taas mukavassa elämisessä. Kun tehdään tai opetellaan uutta tehokkaasti, puhutaan epämukavuusalueesta. Esikaupunkien väljä ja eroteltu rakenne minimoi epämukavuusalueet, ja siten vaimentaa ideoiden jalostumista ja täytäntöön panoa. Esikaupungeistakin kumpuaa uusia toteutuksia ja ideoita, mutta käytännössä vasta kun sattumalta useampi samanhenkinen ihminen joko muuttaa samalle alueelle tai kasvaa lapsuutensa siellä yhdessä. Tai sitten osalliset tapaavat ja törmäilevät läheisessä kaupungissa, jonne erikseen menivät koska esikaupunki on tylsä paikka mukavuksineen.

Pelkät ideat ja pienimuotoinen toteutus eivät tuo hyvinvointia, vasta laajamittainen teollisuus kykenee oikeasti parantamaan elintasoa hyvinvoinnin alarajan ylitse. Kehitysmaissa on tyypillistä, ettei nopeasti toteutettavan laajamittaisen toiminnan edellytys, investointi, ole kovin vakiintunutta tai toimivaa. Kaupunkien etujen konkretisoituminen vie investointien puutteessa aikaa, koska laajamittainen toiminta syntyy ilman investointia pienen mutta jatkuvan kehityksen myötä.

Sokea investointi ei kuitenkaan ole ratkaisu, koska suurin osa ideoista ja etenkin niiden toteutuksista ovat huonoja. Eikä se, joka toimii länsimaisessa kaupungissa välttämättä toimi uusissa suurkaupungeissa. Oikotie onneen on, mutta sen etsiminen vie aikaa.

----------


## ultrix

> Monet kaupungit ovat lähteneet mukaan tähän "luova luokka" -villitykseen, vaikka tosiasiassa se on yksinkertaistava ja virheellinen ajatus. Siksi tulokset eivät aina ole olleet kovin menestyksellisiä. Suomessa Helsinkiä on yritetty ajaa "luovan luokan" keskittymäksi kuin käärmettä pyssyyn.


Helsingin kulttuuritarjonta on vähän teennäistä ja institutioitunutta: Sibelius-akatemia, RSO, Kansallisooppera ja -teatteri, valtion taidemuseot Atenuem ja Kiasma sekä tuleva Musiikkitalo. Kaikki pölyttyneitä instituutioita, samalla kun oikeasti luovaa toimintaa jopa rajoitetaan: HKR:n ja FPS:n surullisenkuuluisa yhteistyö Stop töhryille!-projektin myötä on periaatteessa hyvillä tarkoitusperillä, mutta se on saanut vain vastakkainasettelun uuden ajan kaupunkikulttuurin ja viranomaisten välille.

Sen sijaan täällä Tampereella on vain vähän virallisia instituutioita, kaupungin pääteatteritkin ovat yksityiset TT ja TTT. Ruohonjuuritasolla tapahtuu ympäri kaupunkia: Pispalan erittäin vahva kulttuurielämä, Annikin runofestarit, kesän lukemattomat rockfestarit (Kukkaisviikot, Tammerfest, Sauna Open Air ym.), yliopiston Näty ja pikkuteatterit  TV2:kin Tohlopissa on se rennompi vaihtoehto, TV1:een verrattuna välillä jopa anarkistinen kanava. Ja näistä kaikista lähinnä TV2 on valtion tukema instituutio ja sekin välillä uhanalainen.

Toinen näkökulma on, että ylipäänsä ajatukset siitä että luodaan erilaisilla infrahankkeilla luovaa "pörinää", joka itsestään luo talouskasvua, ovat hakoteillä. Näillä argumenteilla on muuallakin Suomessa perusteltu erinäisiä tunneli-, silta-, moottoritie- ja asuinalueprojekteja ynnä muutamia rataprojektejakin.




> Lievennän kantaani kyllä siten, että uskon kyllä että kaupungin vetovoima, tai erityisesti sen puute, voi vaikuttaa sen taloudelliseen menestykseen. Jos kaupungista tulee epämiellyttävä paikka asua, sinne ei haluta sijoittua ja silloin talous lähtee alamäkeen. Sen sijaan kaupungin vetovoiman kasvattaminen mammuttihankkeilla on vaikeaa. Ei kukaan muuta kaupunkiin vain siksi, että sinne rakennetaan kivoja taloja kivaan paikkaan, jos koko kaupunki on työttömyyden pesä ja muutenkin epämiellyttävä.


Bilbao oli taantuva teollisuuspaikkakunta Baskimaalla, jossa herättiin kaupunkikehityksen tarpeeseen 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Nykyään Bilbao tunnetaan ennen kaikkea Frank Gehryn suunnittelemasta Guggenheim-museosta. Lisäksi Bilbaoon rakennettiin konferenssi- ja konserttikeskus, metro- ja raitiotiejärjestelmät. Nykyään Bilbao on sykkivä palvelukaupunki.

Kotkinin teesi implikoi, että kaupungin koko ei varsinkaan tulevaisuudessa ole merkityksellinen sen kannalta voiko siellä elää mielekästä elämää vaan pikemminkin olisi niin, että hyvä elämä on helpompi toteuttaa valtavaa suurkaupunkia pienemmässä kaupungissa. Kotkin jopa hieman yllättäen esittää, että hajaantuminen -- sekä esikaupunkeihin että pienempiin kaupunkeihin -- mahdollistaa paremman elämän ja samalla terveen taloudellisen toiminnan[/QUOTE]
Ja juuri Bilbao on hyvä esimerkki ei-liian suuresta kaupungista, joka on kehitetty eläväksi ja hyvän elämän mahdollistavaksi. Uskon, että meilläkin päin ollaan oikealla tiellä  siis meillä Tampereella. Tästä voi kiittää mm. Tampereen yliopiston Yhdyskuntatieteiden laitosta, aluekehityksen kovimmat ammattilaiset tässä maassa ovat aina lounastauon päässä kaupungin virastotalosta.

Turun kulttuuripääkaupunkihanke aiheuttaa yhdessä kaupungin investoimattomuuden kanssa myötähäpeää ja Helsingissä taas käytetään valtion rahoja paljon, mutta tehottomasti.

Lehdessä Stadt und Gemeinde Interaktiv oli muuten mielenkiintoinen juttu pienten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien (<100 000 as.) keskustojen kehittämisestä. Referoin sitä saksan viestintäkurssilla syyslomien jälkeen, voin kääntää referaattini suomeksi ja nakata tänne.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Mielenkiintoisia kommentteja.

Pari vastanäkemystä:




> Parempi elämä on kovin painottunut sanapari. Kaupunkien arvo on kauppatavaran, ideoiden ja tekijöiden yhteentörmäyksessä, esikaupunkien taas mukavassa elämisessä. Kun tehdään tai opetellaan uutta tehokkaasti, puhutaan epämukavuusalueesta. Esikaupunkien väljä ja eroteltu rakenne minimoi epämukavuusalueet, ja siten vaimentaa ideoiden jalostumista ja täytäntöön panoa.


Tämä on kovin länsimainen näkökulma. Kun sen Kotkinin jutun (tai niitä muita juttuja siitä ympäriltä ko. FP-lehden numerossa) lukee, nousee ilmeiseksi että tarkoitetaan sitä, että kun kaupunki kasvaa riittävän suureksi nopeasti, kuten 3. maailmassa nyt tapahtuu, niin siitä tulee vain stressitekijöitä asukkaille ilman sen kummempia luovuushyötyjä. Jos tappelee elintilasta slummissa 20 miljoonan muun kanssa niin siitä on innovointi kaukana. Ihan kuin oli viktoriaanisesta Lontoosta.

Tietysti suuri kaupunki mahdollistaa erilaisten ihmisten kohtaamisen ja luovuuden, mutta se edellyttää myös tiettyä vaurautta. Ja mieleen tulee, että tässäkin varmaan on joku raja, jonka ylityttyä kaupungin koko alkaa kääntyä jo haitaksi. Nimittäin kun kaupunki on riittävän suuri, on mahdotonta enää edes ajatella kohtaavansa suurta joukkoa muita ihmisiä. Elämänpiiri alkaa kääntyä oman itsen ja ystäväpiirin ympärille. (Lueskelin juuri tänään yhden NY Timesin blogistin kirjoitusta ja sen kommentteja, ja ilmeni että juuri näin se menee ainakin heidän mielestään.) Siispä: ihan pieni kaupunki voi olla ongelmallinen kun se on sisäänpäinlämpiävä, kaikki tuntevat toisensa eikä uusia ajatuksia synny. Mutta valtavan suuri kaupunki on myös ongelmallinen, kun kaikki voimavarat menevät oman paikan puolustamiseen muita vastaan ja verkostot supistuvat, kun muussa tapauksessa kohdattavia ihmisiä olisi niin paljon että se ylittäisi stressikynnyksen.

Väittäisin että Suomen suuret kaupunkiseudut (ne ehkä puoli tusinaa kaupunkia) ovat kaikki sellaisessa haarukassa, joissa voi viettää kohtuullisen miellyttävää *ja* luovaa elämää. Elämäntyyleissä kuten myös palveluvarustuksessa voi olla lieviä kaupunkikohtaisia eroja, mutta erot ovat maailmanmitassa ajateltuna hyvin pieniä.




> Bilbao oli taantuva teollisuuspaikkakunta Baskimaalla, jossa herättiin kaupunkikehityksen tarpeeseen 1990-luvun puolivälissä. Nykyään Bilbao tunnetaan ennen kaikkea Frank Gehryn suunnittelemasta Guggenheim-museosta. Lisäksi Bilbaoon rakennettiin konferenssi- ja konserttikeskus, metro- ja raitiotiejärjestelmät. Nykyään Bilbao on sykkivä palvelukaupunki.


Kotkin itse asiassa myöntää artikkelissaan, että juuri joissakin pienissä ja keskikokoisissa länsimaisissa kaupungeissa on onnistuttu kohtuullisesti tällä politiikalla. Hän antaa esimerkkeinä Chattanoogan ja Hampurin. Samaan hengenvetoon hän jatkaa että näillä suurilla teorioilla ei ole kuitenkaan mitään käyttöä kehittyvien maiden metropoleissa kuten Mumbaissa, Kairossa, Jakartassa, Manilassa tai Nairobissa, joissa vaivaavat krooninen rikollisuus, musertava köyhyys ja saasteet. On helppo nähdä hänen pointtinsa, että tällaisen kaupungin slummissa asumisen sijaan esikaupunki voi todella olla helpotus ihmiselle.

Minusta tämä on kuitenkin hyvä varoitusmerkki itse Floridan hypoteesin suhteen. Jos se ei ole universaalisti pätevä, niin joka kerta kun siihen vedotaan, lienee syytä kysyä onko se kyseisessä tilanteessa pätevä. Ja miten/miksi. Sitä on liian helppo käyttää tarkoitushakuisesti oikeuttamaan kaikenlaista valtapolitiikkaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kotkin tietysti puhuu melko lailla eri mittakaavasta kuin meillä Suomessa, mutta näkisin että samoja ilmiöitä esiintyy myös Suomessa. Eikö Helsingin seudulla ole Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat? Eikö niitä voitaisi hillitä aluepolitiikalla eli kehittämällä tasapainoisesti muita alueellisia kasvukeskuksia?


En allekirjoita väitettä että Helsingin seudulla olisi Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat. Kyllä kurjuutta on  myös esim pienissä teollisuuskaupungeissa. Se ei ole niin näkyvää kun Helsingisä on kaikkea niin paljon. Yksi indikaattori on se että iltapäivälehdissä uutisoidaan väkivaltarikoksista ja päihteisiiin liittyvistä rikoksista yhtä lailla koko Suomesta eikä vain pääkaupunkiseudulta. Ja nyt oli tämän päivän kauppalehdessä juttu että Nokia-kaupunki Salossa tartutaan pulloon entistä hanakamin. 




> Helsingin kulttuuritarjonta on vähän teennäistä ja institutioitunutta: Sibelius-akatemia, RSO, Kansallisooppera ja -teatteri, valtion taidemuseot Atenuem ja Kiasma sekä tuleva Musiikkitalo. Kaikki pölyttyneitä instituutioita, samalla kun oikeasti luovaa toimintaa jopa rajoitetaan:


Ei pidä paikkansa!

Laskeskelin joskus että pääakaupunkiseuddulla on n 50 toimivaa teatteria ja suurin osa niistä eivät ole todellakaan mitään laitosteattereita. 




> Lehdessä Stadt und Gemeinde Interaktiv oli muuten mielenkiintoinen juttu pienten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien (<100 000 as.) keskustojen kehittämisestä. Referoin sitä saksan viestintäkurssilla syyslomien jälkeen, voin kääntää referaattini suomeksi ja nakata tänne.


Suomessa olisi varmaan mukava asua n 100.00 asukkaan kaupungissa jos nitä olis enemmän ja jos ne olisi lähempänä  toisiaan. Saksassa ne nimittäin ovat jotain 30-50 km toisensa päästä ja puolen miljoonan ja siitä ylöspäin olevat ovat taas enimmillään parin sadan kilsan päässä toisistaan. Eli asui sitten missä tahansa niin aika pienen matkan päässä on tarjolla töitä ja kullttuuria. Mutta meillä ovat samat luonnonlait voimassa  kuin muissa kylmimmän ilmastovyöhykkeen ja harvan asutuksen valtioissa kuten Kanada, Ruotsi, Venäjä ja  Australia, etä väestö haluaa asua mahdollisimman isoissa keskuksissa ja kun väkeä on niin vähän niin suurin keskus eli pääkaupunki on väistämättä reilusti isompi kuin muut. 

Meillä pääkaupungin kasvua ovat rajoittaneet historialiiset syyt kuten äkkinäiset vallanvaihdokset ja sodat jotka ovat suosineet agraariliikkeitä. Jos Suomen kehitys olisi ollut rauhallisempaa ja tasaisempaa ja Ruotsin vallan aikaiset rajat olisivat yhä voimassa, niin Turku olisi pääkaupunki n mjiljoonalla asukkaalla ja kakkosena seuraisi Viiipuri n puolella millillä ja muut olisivat paljon pienempiä kuin nyt. Tampere ja Helsinki olisivat pikkukaupunkeja mutta Oulu olisi luultavasti  nykyisen Tampereen kokoinen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En allekirjoita väitettä että Helsingin seudulla olisi Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat. Kyllä kurjuutta on  myös esim pienissä teollisuuskaupungeissa. Se ei ole niin näkyvää kun Helsingisä on kaikkea niin paljon.


Voi olla näin tai voi olla olematta. Muistikuvani kuitenkin on, että ne jotka eniten haluavat kaikenlaista tukea Helsinkiin, argumentoivat, että siellä on pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat. Se on selvää, että on mahdotonta että eri asioiden yhteydessä Helsingissä sekä on että ei ole Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voi olla näin tai voi olla olematta. Muistikuvani kuitenkin on, että ne jotka eniten haluavat kaikenlaista tukea Helsinkiin, argumentoivat, että siellä on pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat. Se on selvää, että on mahdotonta että eri asioiden yhteydessä Helsingissä sekä on että ei ole Suomen pahimmat sosiaaliset ongelmat.


Tukemisella ja tukemisella on kanssa eronsa. Helsinki ei saa tukea muulta Suomelta vaan helsinkiläiset tukevat usealla tonnilla/veronmaksaja/vuosi muuta Suomea. Siitä huolimatta sosiaaliasiat muualla Suomessa eivät taida olla kovin paljon paremmin kuin Helsingissä. 

Helsingin seudun pahin ongelma on asuntojen hinnat. Nuorilla asunnontarvitsijoillla ei ole mahdollisuutta ilman suuria taloudellisisa uhrauksia tai jotain vippaskonsteja hankkia kunnon asuntoa kehäkolmosen sisäpuolelta. Silti rakentamatonta maata riittää ihan ihmeteltäväksi asti. Se on itseaiheutettu ongelma että ei haluta rakentaa ja antaa kaupungin kasvaa oikeisiin mittoihinsa. Vanhat jäärät joita kiinnostaa vain oman asuntonsa arvo määräävät liikaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tukemisella ja tukemisella on kanssa eronsa. Helsinki ei saa tukea muulta Suomelta vaan helsinkiläiset tukevat usealla tonnilla/veronmaksaja/vuosi muuta Suomea. Siitä huolimatta sosiaaliasiat muualla Suomessa eivät taida olla kovin paljon paremmin kuin Helsingissä.


Helsinkiläiset eivät tuo tuolla rahalla tamperelaisia tai turkulaisia vaan ihan muita seutuja. Muutkin suuret kaupungit ovat nettomaksajia.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsinkiläiset eivät tuo tuolla rahalla tamperelaisia tai turkulaisia vaan ihan muita seutuja. Muutkin suuret kaupungit ovat nettomaksajia.


Niin ne maksavat kanssa, mutta ei kannata silti vväkisin yrittää muuttaa sitä luonnonlakia että Suomen kaltaisessa maassa ei riitä väkeä asuttamaan useampia kuin yhtä suurkaupunkia ja keskikokoiset voivat pitää vahvuutenaan sitä että kasvu on hallitumpaa. Itse kuvittelisin että Tampere, Turku, Oulu, Kuopio jne eivät edes haluaisi Helsingin kaltaista hälinää ja ottaa esim osan pk-seudulle joka vuosi muuttavista ulkomaalaisista. Ehkä niitä fiksumpia ja koulutetuimpia halutaan mutta niitä muita ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Niin ne maksavat kanssa, mutta ei kannata silti vväkisin yrittää muuttaa sitä luonnonlakia että Suomen kaltaisessa maassa ei riitä väkeä asuttamaan useampia kuin yhtä suurkaupunkia ja keskikokoiset voivat pitää vahvuutenaan sitä että kasvu on hallitumpaa.


Vai pitäisikö lähteä siitä ajatuksesta että Helsinki on keskikokoinen kaupunki muiden keskikokoisten kaupunkien joukossa? Tuottaako mahdollisimman suuri koko lisäarvoa Helsingille? Ja jos tuottaa, niin miksei se tuottaisi sitä muille suomalaisille kaupungeille? Miksi niiden pitäisi olla Helsingin kasvupolitiikan takana? Taas jälleen kerran se vanha "murusia pöydältä" -teoria?

Tästä väitteleminen on tietysti osittain turhaa, mutta pointtini on, että vaikka kokoeroja on, laadulliset erot 600 000 asukkaan kaupungin ja 200 000 asukkaan kaupungin (tai 1-1,5 miljoonan asukkaan seudun ja 300-400 000 asukkaan seudun) ovat huomattavasti pienemmät kuin 1 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin/seudun ja 20 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin/seudun kesken. Onko erillinen "suur"kaupunkipolitiikka tarpeen (varsinkin jos se jättää varjoonsa pienempien kaupunkien tarpeet) vai pitäisikö kehittää yleisempi kaupunkipolitiikka, joka pyrkii tukemaan kaikkia tähän haarukkaan sijoittuvia kaupunkeja sopivilla välineillä?

Ulkomailta katsottunahan Helsinkiä yleensä luonnehditaan pieneksi, miellyttäväksi kaupungiksi. Miksei helsinkiläinen identiteetti suostu hahmottamaan kaupunkia samoin? Sehän olisi vahvuus, ei heikkous. Olla aidosti oman kokoisensa ja miellyttävä sen sijaan että pullistelee kelvatakseen jotenkin isompiensa seuraan. Tosin tämähän käytännössä näkyisi esim. siten, että metroa ei olisi ikinä rakennettu, kun sellaista ei tarvita vaan sen sijaan olisi tehty tiheä verkosto raitioteitä, jotka kuljettavat ovelta ovelle.

Perspektiivin vuoksi: tuossa FP-lehdessä mainittiin (en ole tarkistanut muista lähteistä), että USA:ssakin on vain 10 yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia, ja Englannissa kaksi. Kiinassa näitä ennustetaan olevan lähitulevaisuudessa reilut parisataa. Näiden megapoliksien rinnalla pääosin suuretkin länsimaiset kaupungit ovat keskikokoisia.




> Itse kuvittelisin että Tampere, Turku, Oulu, Kuopio jne eivät edes haluaisi Helsingin kaltaista hälinää ja ottaa esim osan pk-seudulle joka vuosi muuttavista ulkomaalaisista. Ehkä niitä fiksumpia ja koulutetuimpia halutaan mutta niitä muita ei.


Pitäisiköhän tätä kysyä niiltä kaupunkilaisilta itseltään? Tuskin muualla sen rasistisempia ollaan kuin Helsingissä. Ja jos ollaan niin millä oikeudella pitäisi saada olla?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:22 ----------




> Suomessa olisi varmaan mukava asua n 100.00 asukkaan kaupungissa jos nitä olis enemmän ja jos ne olisi lähempänä  toisiaan. Saksassa ne nimittäin ovat jotain 30-50 km toisensa päästä ja puolen miljoonan ja siitä ylöspäin olevat ovat taas enimmillään parin sadan kilsan päässä toisistaan. Eli asui sitten missä tahansa niin aika pienen matkan päässä on tarjolla töitä ja kullttuuria.


Tämä jäi vaivaamaan. Kyllähän ainakin kulttuuritarjonnan kannalta Suomessa on ihan kohtuulliset olot. Kesällä käytimme lasta Tampereelta junalla Korkeasaaressa. Autolla menimme Muumimaailmaan Naantaliin. Takavuosina olemme käyneet konserteissa Porissa, kerran Jyväskylässäkin. Voisin helposti kuvitella käyväni vaikka teatterissa Seinäjoella tai oikein mielenkiintoisessa taidenäyttelyssä Kuopiossa.

Suurin este ei ole etäisyys vaan joukkoliikenneyhteydet. Tampereelta kipaisee junalla helposti Helsingissä tai sitten autolla pääsee nopeasti Turkuun tai Poriin, mutta oikeasti pitäisi olla tiheämmät ja ennen kaikkea ajallisesti kattavammat junayhteydet myös muihin suuntiin kuin Helsinkiin. Pitää päästä illalla myös takaisin. Silloin tulisi lähdettyä helpommin. Tämä olisi täysin tehtävissä, sillä nykyiset junat ovat monesti aika täynnä eli kysyntää olisi, ja tarjonnan lisäys kasvattaisi myös kysyntää. Ratakapasiteetti on yksi suurimpia esteitä tietyillä ruuhkaisilla 1-raiteisilla rataosilla ja toinen on VR + valtakunnan liikennepolitiikka.

Lisäksi asemalta pitäisi joka kaupungissa olla toimiva (=riittävän tiheä, synkronoitu ja selkeä) joukkoliikenneyhteys keskeisiin paikkoihin keskustassa ja muualla sopivalla välineellä eli joko ratikalla tai bussilla.

Jos liikennepolitiikkaa tehtäisiin samalla otteella kuin jossain Sveitsissä niin sitten asiat olisivat ihan eri tavalla. Ei kaupunkien tarvitse olla 100 000 asukkaan kokoisia ja 30 km päässä toisistaan kun ne voivat olla osittain pienempiä ja hieman kauempana, kunhan yhteydet pelaavat.

Työmatkustuksessa tietysti välimatka merkitsee enemmän, mutta jos esimerkiksi Etelä- ja Keski-Suomi olisi katettu tiheällä lähijunaliikenteellä niin se olisi yhtenäistä työpaikka-aluemattoa hyvin pitkälti, erityisesti ottaen huomioon että nykyään monet tehtävät voi hoitaa osittaisena etätyönä. (Kenties Jyväskylästä ei käytäisi niin tiheästi Helsingissä asti, mutta Tampereella voitaisiin käydä, ja Tampereelta taas Helsingissä tai Jyväskylässä tai Turussa -- tai Lahdessa jos vaihdoton yhteys olisi Riihimäen kolmioraiteen kautta. Jne.)

Tässä olisi aineksia aika hienoksi "Suomen malliksi" liikenteessä ja aluerakenteessa, kun vaan päättäjillä olisi riittävästi fiksuutta.




> Mutta meillä ovat samat luonnonlait voimassa  kuin muissa kylmimmän ilmastovyöhykkeen ja harvan asutuksen valtioissa kuten Kanada, Ruotsi, Venäjä ja  Australia, etä väestö haluaa asua mahdollisimman isoissa keskuksissa ja kun väkeä on niin vähän niin suurin keskus eli pääkaupunki on väistämättä reilusti isompi kuin muut.


Ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen kylmän ilmaston syyksi kaupungistumiseen. Enpä suoraan sanottuna usko tähän. Kyllähän se niin tuppaa olemaan että usein pääkaupunki tai muu suurin kaupunki on jonkin verran suurempi kuin muut, mutta se pätee muillakin ilmastovyöhykkeillä.

----------


## petteri

> Perspektiivin vuoksi: tuossa FP-lehdessä mainittiin (en ole tarkistanut muista lähteistä), että USA:ssakin on vain 10 yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia, ja Englannissa kaksi. Kiinassa näitä ennustetaan olevan lähitulevaisuudessa reilut parisataa. Näiden megapoliksien rinnalla pääosin suuretkin länsimaiset kaupungit ovat keskikokoisia.


USA:ssa on 52 yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutua:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_o...tistical_Areas

ja Britanniassa 10

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_population

Kiinassa on ainakin yli 70 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutua(osasta tiedot puuttuvat, mutta noita ei liene kuitenkaan kahta sataa):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._by_population

Kiina ei ole kauhean kaupungistunut ja sen suuret kaupungit ovat todella isoja, siksi yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutuja ei ole valtavasti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vai pitäisikö lähteä siitä ajatuksesta että Helsinki on keskikokoinen kaupunki muiden keskikokoisten kaupunkien joukossa? Tuottaako mahdollisimman suuri koko lisäarvoa Helsingille? Ja jos tuottaa, niin miksei se tuottaisi sitä muille suomalaisille kaupungeille? Miksi niiden pitäisi olla Helsingin kasvupolitiikan takana? Taas jälleen kerran se vanha "murusia pöydältä" -teoria?
> 
> Tästä väitteleminen on tietysti osittain turhaa, mutta pointtini on, että vaikka kokoeroja on, laadulliset erot 600 000 asukkaan kaupungin ja 200 000 asukkaan kaupungin (tai 1-1,5 miljoonan asukkaan seudun ja 300-400 000 asukkaan seudun) ovat huomattavasti pienemmät kuin 1 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin/seudun ja 20 miljoonan asukkaan kaupungin/seudun kesken. Onko erillinen "suur"kaupunkipolitiikka tarpeen (varsinkin jos se jättää varjoonsa pienempien kaupunkien tarpeet) vai pitäisikö kehittää yleisempi kaupunkipolitiikka, joka pyrkii tukemaan kaikkia tähän haarukkaan sijoittuvia kaupunkeja sopivilla välineillä?


Kyllä pääkaupungin suuruus tuottaa lisäarvoa pienelle maalle. Ota esimeskiksi Kööpenhamina ja Tukholma. Ne ovat pohoismaiden ainoat "oikeat" miljoonakaupungit ja kyllä ero niiden ja Helsingin välillä on jonkinmoinen. Enkä minä näe syytä miksi Helsinki ei saisi pytkiä kanssa kasvamaan lähemmäs niiden kokoluokkaa. Tietysti joskus tulevaisuudessa kun Helsinki on saavuttanut niiden koon, ne ovat vielä isommat, tai sitten ei. Sen saa nähdä. Se on varma että Berliiniin, Pariiisin tai Pietarin kokoiseksi Helsinki ei koskaan tule mutta omassa viiteryhmässään pohjoismaiset pää- ja muut isot kaupungit-sarjassa on pysyttävä kilpailukykyisenä. 100.00 -400.000 asukkaan kaupungeilla ja seuduilla on omat tehtävänsä, ne ovat oman provinssiinsa johtavia kaupunkeja ja voivat olla pitkälle erikoistuneita teollisuus- tai tiedekaupunkeja. 




> Ulkomailta katsottunahan Helsinkiä yleensä luonnehditaan pieneksi, miellyttäväksi kaupungiksi. Miksei helsinkiläinen identiteetti suostu hahmottamaan kaupunkia samoin? Sehän olisi vahvuus, ei heikkous. Olla aidosti oman kokoisensa ja miellyttävä sen sijaan että pullistelee kelvatakseen jotenkin isompiensa seuraan. Tosin tämähän käytännössä näkyisi esim. siten, että metroa ei olisi ikinä rakennettu, kun sellaista ei tarvita vaan sen sijaan olisi tehty tiheä verkosto raitioteitä, jotka kuljettavat ovelta ovelle.


Jos haluaa kuvitella Helsingin kokoisen kaupungin ilman metroa niin ei tarvitse kuin matkustaa jonkin itä-Eurooppan maan vastaavankokoisen tai isompaan kaupunkiin jossa ei ole metroa (vielä).  On niissä laajat ratikka ja johdinautoverkostot mutta myös mahdottomat autoruuhkat ja saastepilvet joka paikassa kun kansa on päässyt autoilun makuun. 




> Perspektiivin vuoksi: tuossa FP-lehdessä mainittiin (en ole tarkistanut muista lähteistä), että USA:ssakin on vain 10 yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkia, ja Englannissa kaksi. Kiinassa näitä ennustetaan olevan lähitulevaisuudessa reilut parisataa. Näiden megapoliksien rinnalla pääosin suuretkin länsimaiset kaupungit ovat keskikokoisia.


Muissa maanosissa kaupungistuminen on kehittynyt niin eri tavalla kuin Euroopassa että ei kannata oikein verrata. Lisäksi laskentatavat miten jonkun kaupungin väkiluku määritellään. 




> Pitäisiköhän tätä kysyä niiltä kaupunkilaisilta itseltään? Tuskin muualla sen rasistisempia ollaan kuin Helsingissä. Ja jos ollaan niin millä oikeudella pitäisi saada olla?


Kysytäänpä vaikka niinpäin että kun Tampere ja Vantaa ovat kerran samankokoisia niin suostuisiko Tampere ja Vantaa vaihtamaan paikkaa? Haluaisivatko tamperelaiset että heidän kotikaupunkinsa olisi  samanlainen kuin Vantaa vai onko se kuitenkin vain niin että tamperelaiset haluaisivvt Vantaalta vain sen lentokentän mutta ei sitten mitään muuta? Eikö olisi kuitenkin parempi että pidetään Tampere Tamperena ja Vantaa Vantaana eli osana pk-seutua. 




> Tämä jäi vaivaamaan. Kyllähän ainakin kulttuuritarjonnan kannalta Suomessa on ihan kohtuulliset olot. Kesällä käytimme lasta Tampereelta junalla Korkeasaaressa. Autolla menimme Muumimaailmaan Naantaliin. Takavuosina olemme käyneet konserteissa Porissa, kerran Jyväskylässäkin. Voisin helposti kuvitella käyväni vaikka teatterissa Seinäjoella tai oikein mielenkiintoisessa taidenäyttelyssä Kuopiossa.
> ...........
> Jos liikennepolitiikkaa tehtäisiin samalla otteella kuin jossain Sveitsissä niin sitten asiat olisivat ihan eri tavalla. Ei kaupunkien tarvitse olla 100 000 asukkaan kokoisia ja 30 km päässä toisistaan kun ne voivat olla osittain pienempiä ja hieman kauempana, kunhan yhteydet pelaavat.


Viittaan jälleen niihin etäisyyksiin ja asukastiheyteen. Sveitsissä asukastiheys on aivan toista luokaa ja etäisyydet kaupunkien välillä paljon lyhyemmät kuin meillä, siksi hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet. 





> Ensimmäinen kerta kun kuulen kylmän ilmaston syyksi kaupungistumiseen. Enpä suoraan sanottuna usko tähän. Kyllähän se niin tuppaa olemaan että usein pääkaupunki tai muu suurin kaupunki on jonkin verran suurempi kuin muut, mutta se pätee muillakin ilmastovyöhykkeillä.


Siellä missä on suosiollinen ilmasto asuu paljon ihmisiä ja kaupunkien väliset kokoerot eivät ole niin suuret kun ne muodostavat tiheän verkoston. Näin on esim saksankielisellä alueella ja Benelux-maissa. 

Suurvalloissa kuten Ranska ja Britannia taas pääkaupunki on 10 millin asukkaan luokaa. Mutta se johtuu suurvalta-statuksesta. Berliinikin olis 10 millin kaupunki jos ei "aatu" olisi mennyt töpeksimään. 

Pohjoisessa ilmastovyöhykkeessä joka asettaa rajoitteita maanviljeyykselle ja sellaisissa maissa joissa länsimaalaisten asutushistoria on nuorta, on teollisuus ja palveluekinkeinot ne joilla ihmiset elävät ja siksi suuret kaupungit houkuttelevat ihmisiä eniten, koska niissä työmarkkinat toimivat parhaiten.  Myös parisuhdemarkkinat toimivat päinvastoin kuin pienemmissä teollisuuskaupungeissa joissa miehiä on aina enemmistö. Ainoastaan asuntomarkkinat ontuvat. 

Suomen tai Kanadan kaltaisessa maassa ei maatalous eikä edes koneellistettu metsätalous yksinkertaisesti työllistä sellaista määrää ihmistä että olisi mitään syytä  pitää koko maata tasaisesti asutettuna. 

Vuoristomaissa kuten Norja ja Sveitsi taas provinssikaupungeilla on matkailuelinkeinoa ajatellen koko maalle tärkeä merkitys mutta meillä Suomessa ei juuri mikään kaupunki erotu matkailumielessä,  ei edes Rovaniemellä ei ole mitään tuntureita vaan nekin ovat vähintään parin tunnin auto- tai bussimatkan päässä. Ainoat kaupungit joissa matkaillaan enemmän Helsingin lisäksi ovat Turku, Porvoo ja Savonlinna. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> USA:ssa on 52 yli miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkiseutua:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_o...tistical_Areas


Kuten sanottu, en tarkistanut muista lähteistä. 10 vaikutti aika pieneltä määrältä, mutta itse asiassa saa tukea esim. tästä. Kaupunkiseutujen hallinnollisesta ja aluellisesta hajaannuksesta seuraa, että suuria kaupunkiseutuja on huomattavasti enemmän kuin suuria kaupunkeja.

Vertailun vuoksi: kaupunkiseudun asukasluku Tampereella 31.12.2009 oli 338 198 Kuntaliiton tilaston mukaan (Tampere, Ylöjärvi, Nokia, Pirkkala, Lempäälä, Kangasala; tämä ei sisällä Orivettä tai Vesilahtea jotka usein lasketaan mukaan). Tampere on tästä 211 507.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

http://yle.fi/alueet/turku/2010/10/v...i_2087242.html

Kas vain, ratikka unohtui johonkin tältä listalta. Ainiin, eihän sitä edes oikeasti haluta. On vaan Helsingin ja helsinkiläisten syy, kun ratikkaa ei tule muualle maahan. Ja tietenkin VR:n monopolin. Ei omalla aktiivisuudella ole merkitystä...

----------


## janihyvarinen

Jos Helsingin kasvu on ongelma, niin sitten vastaus olisi kunnollinen kaupunkipolitiikka, joka tähtäisi maan kasvukeskusten (sellaiset puoli tusinaa suurinta kaupunkia, laskien Helsinki + Espoo + Vantaa -kokoelman yhdeksi) tasapainoiseen kehitykseen. Monessa muussa maassa tällainen politiikka on olemassa, mm. hyperkeskitetyssä Ranskassa. Käytännössä valtion tulisi rankalla kädellä hajasijoittaa toimintojaan Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Samalla pitäisi pitää huolta siitä, että muiden kaupunkien infrastruktuuri ja tavoitettavuus ovat kunnossa. Tämä vähentäisi liikoja paineita Helsingin suunnalta. Ja olisi taatusti helpompi ja kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu kuin väkisin taistella Helsingin maantieteellisiä haasteita vastaan. Jos sellaisia siis on.

----------


## Samppa

> Käytännössä valtion tulisi rankalla kädellä hajasijoittaa toimintojaan Helsingin ulkopuolelle.


= tyhjentää Helsinki. Onhan rankka mielipide. Aika vaikealta näyttää nytkin olevan pätevän henkilöstön siirtäminen Kuopioon lääketurvallisuusviraston uuteen hajasijoitettuun toimipaikkaan.
http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/Vain+kolme+...a1305545917350

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Avainsana on tietysti *muiden kaupunkien*. Kaikki pois Helsingistä ja helsinkiläisiltä. 
> Stadilaiset pakolaisleirille Kalevankankaalle. Siellähän on jo kokemusta.


Tietenkin. Jos siis haluaa asiaa tieten tahtoen kärjistää. Helsingin infraanhan käytetään tällä hetkellä jo valtaosa maan ratarahoista, noin esimerkiksi. Olisi aika panostaa vähän muuallekin. Muualla saataisiin suurempi vaikuttavuus pienemmällä rahalla kun ei tarvitsisi louhia niin hirveästi tunneleita kallioon vaan selvittäisiin maantasoon tehtävillä ratkaisuilla.

Hajauttaminen on sitäpaitsi ihan järkeenkäypä ratkaisuehdotus siihen liikakansoitukseen, johon eräät täällä viittaavat ja sillä perustelevat yliraskaiden investointien tarvetta. Kyllä se on niin, että jos liikakansoitus on ongelma, se ratkeaa helpommin hajauttamalla. Ja jos se ei ole ongelma, niin eihän yliraskaille infrainvestoinneille ole tarvetta. Pitäisi vain päättää kumpaa argumentointilinjaa haluaa ajaa ja pysyä siinä systemaattisesti eikä vaihtaa mielipidettä sen mukaan, mikä milloinkin kuulostaa vakuuttavammalta.

Tuo leiriviittaus tosin oli asiaton. Moderaattori voisi sen poistaa.

Selvennän tosin että tietenkin *myös* Helsinkiin tulee investoida. Mutta tätä tapahtuu jo nykyään. Helsingin lisäksi pitää investoida muuallekin. Mikä tässä on niin raskauttavaa että siitä pitää heti aina älähtää?

----------


## Albert

> Tuo leiriviittaus tosin oli asiaton. Moderaattori voisi sen poistaa.


Poistin kuule koko viestin itse.
Muistin, että helsinkiläinen ei saa puolustaa omaa kotikaupunkiaan. Sehän loukkaa maan muita kotiseuturakkaita asukkaita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> = tyhjentää Helsinki. Onhan rankka mielipide. Aika vaikealta näyttää nytkin olevan pätevän henkilöstön siirtäminen Kuopioon lääketurvallisuusviraston uuteen hajasijoitettuun toimipaikkaan.


Ei ole sama asia. Helsingissä on niin paljon toimintoja että siitä on varaa hajasijoittaa aika paljon eikä Helsingin asema siitä muutu sinne eikä tänne.

Käsittääkseni lääkelaitokseen ei ollut / olisi ollut mikään ongelma rekrytoida soveltuvin osin uudet ihmiset Kuopioon. Nykyiset viranhaltijat vain olivat nihkeitä sinne siirtymään. Se ei ole ihme. Heillä on perheensä ja elämänsä Helsingissä. Mutta tässä ei nyt ole kyse yksittäisten virkamiesten ikiaikaisesta nautintaoikeudesta verovaroilla rahoitettuihin palkkoihinsa vaan siitä, että maan kokonaisetu vaatii että toimintoja sijoitetaan muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin. Silloin yksittäisen ihmisen edun on väistyttävä (ja voihan sitä antaa sopivan irtisanomispaketin joka pehmentää vaikutusta). Jostain syystä tällaisia kapinaliikkeitä ei synny juuri koskaan silloin kun maakunnissa lakkautetaan valtion tai yksityisten yritysten toimintoja ja siirretään niitä Helsinkiin. Ja aika paljon tuollaista keskittämistä tapahtuu koko ajan ilman että sitä paljon edes noteerataan. Viimeksi Eurooppatiedotus lakkautti kaikki maakuntatoimipisteensä kertaheitolla ja siirsi tehtävät ulkoministeriöön Helsinkiin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 19:02 ----------




> Poistin kuule koko viestin itse.
> Muistin, että helsinkiläinen ei saa puolustaa omaa kotikaupunkiaan. Sehän loukkaa maan muita kotiseuturakkaita asukkaita.


Toki helsinkiläinen saa puolustaa Helsinkiä, ja pitääkin puolustaa. Se on oikeus ja kohtuus. Mutta pitää ymmärtää myös muiden oikeus tehdä samoin. Sekä maan kokonaisetu, joka ei läheskään aina ole sama kuin Helsingin etu.

----------


## 339-DF

> Käsittääkseni lääkelaitokseen ei ollut / olisi ollut mikään ongelma rekrytoida soveltuvin osin uudet ihmiset Kuopioon. Nykyiset viranhaltijat vain olivat nihkeitä sinne siirtymään. Se ei ole ihme. Heillä on perheensä ja elämänsä Helsingissä. Mutta tässä ei nyt ole kyse yksittäisten virkamiesten ikiaikaisesta nautintaoikeudesta verovaroilla rahoitettuihin palkkoihinsa vaan siitä, että maan kokonaisetu vaatii että toimintoja sijoitetaan muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin.


Kyllä tässä kuitenkin taitaa olla suurimpana ongelmana se, ettei noista kuopioista ja muista maaseutukaupungeista löydy sellaista osaamista, jota niinkin tärkeä virasto kuin Lääkelaitos tarvitsee. Ja miksipä niistä löytyisikään, kun ei sille ole ollut mitään kysyntää. Osaaminen on Helsingissä, ja harva osaaja haluaa muuttaa täältä maalle.

Suomessa on kolme kaupunkiseutua: Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seudut. Oulussa on tiettyä pointtia jonkinlaisena Pohjois-Suomen keskuksena ja teknologiakeskittymänä, mutta on sekin aika onneton kulttuuriköyhä käpykylä. Ja nuo kuopiot, vaasat ja muut elää pelkästä tekohengityksestä.

Mistä muuten on peräisin sellainen päämäärä, että koko Suomi pitäisi pitää asuttuna? Kohta aletaan olla sellaisten taloudellisten realiteettien edessä, ettei ihan oikeasti ole varaa pitää kunnossa lappalaisia ja kainuulaisia teitä ja sähköverkkoa, palveluista puhumattakaan.

----------


## SD202

> Kyllä tässä kuitenkin taitaa olla suurimpana ongelmana se, ettei noista kuopioista ja muista maaseutukaupungeista löydy sellaista osaamista, jota niinkin tärkeä virasto kuin Lääkelaitos tarvitsee. Ja miksipä niistä löytyisikään, kun ei sille ole ollut mitään kysyntää. Osaaminen on Helsingissä, ja harva osaaja haluaa muuttaa täältä maalle.
> 
> Suomessa on kolme kaupunkiseutua: Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seudut. Oulussa on tiettyä pointtia jonkinlaisena Pohjois-Suomen keskuksena ja teknologiakeskittymänä, mutta on sekin aika onneton kulttuuriköyhä käpykylä. Ja nuo kuopiot, vaasat ja muut elää pelkästä tekohengityksestä.


Menee taas ohi varsinaisen aiheen - mutta menköön...

En tiedä mitä tarkoitat kulttuurilla, mutta kyllä sitä löytyy mainitsemistasi kaupungeista, jos vain osaa etsiä. Toki demografiset tekijät tulevat eteen joka tapauksessa, kun ei Suomessa ole kuitenkaan samaa väestöpohjaa kuin esim. Keski-Euroopassa.

Ja väitän oman ammattini puolesta, että keskisuurista kaupungeista eli "kuopioista", "vaasoista" ja vaikkapa "jyväskylöistä" löytyy sellaista osaamista, joka pitää nuo kaupunkiseudut eläväisinä. Vaasassa on esimerkiksi ABB ja Vacon, jotka taajuusmuuntajineen ja muine todella suurissa määriin vientiinkin kelpaavine huipputuotteineen pitävät yllä suomalaista erityisosaamista pitkälle jalostettujen tuotteiden alalla. Jyväskylän seudulla taasen on koneen osia valmistavaa teollisuutta, joka pitää seudun elinvoimaisena. Kuopiosta en osaa oikein nimetä mitään mainittavaa teollisuutta, mutta omien, viimeaikaisten kokemusteni perusteella kyse on kuitenkin eläväisestä maakuntakeskukseta. 

En itsekään pidä tästä kehityssuunnasta, että Suomen väestö keskittyy harvoihin paikkoihin, mikä ilmenee mm. pöyristyttävinä asumiskustannuksina kasvukeskuksissa. Mutta siinä olen samaa mieltä kanssasi "ettei kannettu vesi kaivossa pysy".

Muistelen joskus yläasteen ajoilta (eli 1990 -luvun alkupuolelta) sellaisen tilastotiedon, että Suomen asukasluvultaan suurimpien kaupunkien sijat 8-10 olivat järjestyksessä Kuopio, Pori ja Jyväskylä. Tuosta kolmikosta voi nyt 2010 -luvun alussa sanoa, että Pori on jäänyt muista jälkeen, koska teollisuuden rakennemuutos kouraisi Poria ehkä rankimmalla kädellä. Sen sijaan vastaavasti kahteen muuhun kaupunkiin on jäänyt/syntynyt sellaista teollisuutta, joka on pitänyt Kuopion ja Jyväskylän elinvoimaisina kaupunkeina. Toki silläkin saattaa olla osuutta asiaan, että Pori on noista kolmesta ainoa kaupunki, jossa ei ole yliopistoa - sattumaako?  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä tässä kuitenkin taitaa olla suurimpana ongelmana se, ettei noista kuopioista ja muista maaseutukaupungeista löydy sellaista osaamista, jota niinkin tärkeä virasto kuin Lääkelaitos tarvitsee. Ja miksipä niistä löytyisikään, kun ei sille ole ollut mitään kysyntää. Osaaminen on Helsingissä, ja harva osaaja haluaa muuttaa täältä maalle.


Kuopissa tosin sattuu olemaan lääketieteellinen tiedekunta, joten itse asiassa siellä olisi kyllä osaamista juuri tuolla alalla. Se on vähän harha että kaikki Suomen osaaminen olisi Helsingissä. Toki Helsingissä on laaja-alaisin osaamispohja, mutta Kuopion kokoluokan yliopistokaupungeissakin on erikoisosaamista niiltä aloilta, jotka siellä ovat edustettuina.




> Suomessa on kolme kaupunkiseutua: Helsingin, Tampereen ja Turun seudut. Oulussa on tiettyä pointtia jonkinlaisena Pohjois-Suomen keskuksena ja teknologiakeskittymänä, mutta on sekin aika onneton kulttuuriköyhä käpykylä. Ja nuo kuopiot, vaasat ja muut elää pelkästä tekohengityksestä.


Oulun nykyinen menestys on pitkälti kiinni yliopistosta ja ennen kaikkea radiotekniikan osaamisesta. Siksi Nokia aikoinaan päätti perustaa toimipisteen Ouluun, mikä puolestaan on rakentanut kaupungista sen mitä se on. Muuten se olisi vain pahainen taantuva tuppukylä pohjoisessa.

Mielenkiintoista on miettiä, että jos tämä oli mahdollista Oulussa niin miksei sama resepti toimisi muuallakin, ainakin tiettyyn rajaan asti.

Ja jos paikalliset ovat onnellisia niin ulkopuolisten ei sovi arvostella kulttuurista köyhyyttä (vaikka kyllä Oulussa jonkin verran kulttuuritarjontaakin on) ja sillä perusteella tuomita kaupunkia elinkelvottomaksi.

Itse puolustan mielelläni nk. level playing field -ajattelua. Kaikille kaupungeille pitää mahdollisimman pitkälti taata yhtäläiset edellytykset menestykseen. Menestyksen komponentteja on mm. riittävä välttämätön infra, niin liikenteellisesti kuin sivistyksellisesti. Suoraa tukemista en kannata vaan se on itse kunkin kaupungin asukkaista ja muista toimijoista kiinni saadaanko annetuilla perusresursseilla luotua menestystä. Minusta on yhtä väärin ylipanostaa yhteen kaupunkikeskukseen kuin jättää toisia ilman menestyksen kannalta välttämättömiä resursseja. Ja väärin olisi ylhäältä sanella millä reseptillä kukin menestyksensä rakentaa.

Sellainen ajattelu missä panostetaan vain yhteen keskukseen koko maan veturina johtaa itseään toteuttavasti siihen, että kyseinen kaupunki saa sitten myös toimia veturina, kun muut eivät pysty elättämään itseään. Napinaahan siitä syntyy. Parempi olisi tukea kaikkia tasaisesti niin että kukin kaupunki elättää itsensä ja maakuntansa. Paras ratkaisu tähän on riittävän autonominen maakuntahallinto.




> Mistä muuten on peräisin sellainen päämäärä, että koko Suomi pitäisi pitää asuttuna? Kohta aletaan olla sellaisten taloudellisten realiteettien edessä, ettei ihan oikeasti ole varaa pitää kunnossa lappalaisia ja kainuulaisia teitä ja sähköverkkoa, palveluista puhumattakaan.


Eiköhän tuo liene puolustuspoliittinen konsepti. Hyvin kekkosenaikaista. Jos jonnekin syntyy tyhjiö, se pian täyttyy ulkopuolelta kun sitä ei pystytä puolustamaan. Realistisesti ajatellen koko Lapin pitäminen asuttuna on kyllä haaste. Mutta tässäkin olisi parempi antaa avaimet käteen lappilaisille. Maakuntahallinto pystyisi jakamaan niukkaa paremmin kuin Helsingin keskushallinto. Se osaisi priorisoida tärkeimmät asiat etusijalle. Voisi syntyä alueellista erilaistumista esimerkiksi infran standardeissa. Kukin maakunta määrittelisi oman peruspalvelutasonsa käytettävissä olevan rahan mukaan.

Itsekin näen että Suomi tulee kehittymään siihen suuntaan, että Etelä-Suomen kolmio Helsinki-Tampere-Turku (välittömine naapurialueineen) tulee kehittymään keskieurooppalaisen monikeskuskaupungin suuntaan. Oulu ja mahdollisesti muutama muu kaupunki elävöittävät maakunnissansa lähialueita, mutta monet alueet tulevat taantumaan. Näen tärkeänä että samalla kun edistetään kolmiokaupungin syntyä, ei jätetä muita seutujakaan oman onnensa nojaan vaan tuetaan kaikkia riittävän tasaisesti niin että kehityskelpoiset kaupunkiseudut saavat polttoainetta kasvulle (siis ettei orastavaa tai potentiaalistakaan kasvua tukahduteta syrjivällä politiikalla) ja taantuvien kaupunkiseutujen taantuminen hoidetaan hallitulla alaspäin skaalaamisella ilman että tilanne pääsee kriisiytymään. Syrjäseutujen kulkuyhteydet ja palvelurakenne vaativat suurta innovointia sen suhteen, miten ylläpidetään hyväksyttävä palvelutaso minimiin vedetyillä resursseilla. Uskon että se on mahdollista mutta vaatii vielä paljon kehitystyötä.

----------


## Samppa

> Käsittääkseni lääkelaitokseen ei ollut / olisi ollut mikään ongelma rekrytoida soveltuvin osin uudet ihmiset Kuopioon.


Ainakin tuon hesarin jutun mukaan ongelmia on. Samanlaisia ongelmia on ollut muillakin hajasijoitetuilla virastoilla.



> Mutta tässä ei nyt ole kyse yksittäisten virkamiesten ikiaikaisesta nautintaoikeudesta verovaroilla rahoitettuihin palkkoihinsa vaan siitä, että maan kokonaisetu vaatii että toimintoja sijoitetaan muuallekin kuin Helsinkiin.


Tuota kommenttia on vaikea ymmärtää. Mitkä ikiaikaiset nautintaoikeudet verovaroilla rahoitettuihin palkkoihin? Ja miten ne palkat rahoitetaan Kuopiossa tai muualla Suomessa? Maan kokonaisetu vaatii väkinäistä hajasijoittamista?

----------


## hmikko

Hajasijoituksessa tuntuu olevan vähän ongelmana kotimainen siltarumpupoliitikka, eli "haja" ei voi tarkoittaa Tamperetta ja Turkua, tai vaikka Lahtea, kun ne ovat jo isoja ja etelässä. Helsinkiin kohdistuvia asuntomarkkinapaineita sun muita päiväkodinrakentamisia olisi voitu helpottaa hajasijoittamalla kahden tunnin junamatkan päähän tai alle. Semmoisen henkilökunnankin, jota ei saa Kuopioon mitenkään, olisi voinut saada muuttamaan Turkuun. Esim. lääkis on ja kansainvälisesti merkittävää biolääketieteen tutkimusta ja lääkefirmoja. Kulttuurin puute on tietysti siinä määrin karmivalla tasolla, että järkytyksekseni kuulin tuttavieni käyvän Tukholmassa oopperassa kun Helsingissä on kuulemma aina joku huono laulaja (järkytyin siis lähinnä matkakuluista).

Ymmärrän johonkin mittaan asti "koko Suomi" -argumenttia, ja se on tietysti eri argumentti kuin Helsingin kasvukipujen helpottaminen, mutta vaikuttaa silti, että nyt on valittu jonkunlainen korpivaihtoehto toimivuuden kustannuksella. En tarkoita nimitellä Kuopiota korveksi, ja Daniel F:n lausunto Oulun kulttuurielämästä on aika asenteellinen. Sopii vertailla kooltaan ja etäisyyksiltään Oulua vastaavia paikkoja Euroopassa. Luulen, että Oulun kulttuuritarjonta pärjää vertailussa aivan hyvin.

----------


## kouvo

> Kyllä tässä kuitenkin taitaa olla suurimpana ongelmana se, ettei noista kuopioista ja muista maaseutukaupungeista löydy sellaista osaamista, jota niinkin tärkeä virasto kuin Lääkelaitos tarvitsee.


Kuopiosta ei löydy lääkealan osaamista  :Very Happy:  Varmaankin laatulehti Helsingin Sanomien selvittämä kiistaton fakta. 




> Osaaminen on Helsingissä, ja harva osaaja haluaa muuttaa täältä maalle.


Ei tarvitse muuttaa, eikä sen päätöksen jälkeen myöskään kinuta valtiolta uusia suojatyöpaikkoja. 




> Mistä muuten on peräisin sellainen päämäärä, että koko Suomi pitäisi pitää asuttuna?


Olisikohan niin, että oopperan jälkeen Strindbergillä pikkusormi pystyssä erikoiskahveja maistelevat huippuosaajatkaan eivät välttämättä arvosta sitä mahdollisuutta, että kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella alkaisi pyöriä enenevässä määrin hiippalakkeja.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hajasijoituksessa tuntuu olevan vähän ongelmana kotimainen siltarumpupoliitikka, eli "haja" ei voi tarkoittaa Tamperetta ja Turkua, tai vaikka Lahtea, kun ne ovat jo isoja ja etelässä. Helsinkiin kohdistuvia asuntomarkkinapaineita sun muita päiväkodinrakentamisia olisi voitu helpottaa hajasijoittamalla kahden tunnin junamatkan päähän tai alle.


Tämä on kyllä todellinen ongelma, ja paha sellainen. Hajasijoitus tarkoittaa tällä hetkellä vain sitä että valitaan syrjäinen sijaintipaikka. Tampereen ja Turun pitäisi saada hajasijoituslaitoksia oman painoarvonsa mukaisesti. Mikä ei tietenkään tarkoita, että kaikki hajasijoitus pitäisi tapahtua näihin kaupunkeihin. Kyllä Jyväskylä, Vaasa, Kuopio ja Oulu tarvitsevat ja ansaitsevat nekin oman osansa.




> Semmoisen henkilökunnankin, jota ei saa Kuopioon mitenkään, olisi voinut saada muuttamaan Turkuun. Esim. lääkis on ja kansainvälisesti merkittävää biolääketieteen tutkimusta ja lääkefirmoja. Kulttuurin puute on tietysti siinä määrin karmivalla tasolla, että järkytyksekseni kuulin tuttavieni käyvän Tukholmassa oopperassa kun Helsingissä on kuulemma aina joku huono laulaja (järkytyin siis lähinnä matkakuluista).


Tuo on totta Turusta, mutta olen ollut siinä uskossa, että Kuopionkin lääketieteellinen tutkimus on ihan kansainvälistä tasoa.

Heh, niinhän se on, että jos lähteä pitää, niin miksi välttämättä aina Helsinkiin. Tukholma voi olla ihan hyvä vaihtoehto kulttuurin nauttimiseen. Ja jos tunneli Tallinnaan olisi olemassa, Tampereeltakin tulisi helposti lähdettyä sinne. Tosin Tampereelta ei ole kauhean usein tullut kulttuurin vuoksi Helsinkiin lähdettyä (itse asiassa teatteriin tasan yhden kerran). Teatteria on Tampereella omastakin takaa, ja jos ei riitä, niin Ryanairillä pääsee nopeasti West Endin esityksiin kiinni, jotka ovat sentään omaa luokkaansa. Samoin parilla New Yorkin matkallani olen nähnyt yhteensä kolme teatterikappaletta Broadwayllä. Se on ollut elämys, osittain siksi että on päässyt katsomaan amerikkalaisesta TV:stä tuttuja laatunäyttelijöitä luonnossa (esim. David Hyde Pierce eli Frasierin Niles-veli).

----------


## teme

> Jos Helsingin kasvu on ongelma, niin sitten vastaus olisi kunnollinen kaupunkipolitiikka, joka tähtäisi maan kasvukeskusten (sellaiset puoli tusinaa suurinta kaupunkia, laskien Helsinki + Espoo + Vantaa -kokoelman yhdeksi) tasapainoiseen kehitykseen. Monessa muussa maassa tällainen politiikka on olemassa, mm. hyperkeskitetyssä Ranskassa. Käytännössä valtion tulisi rankalla kädellä hajasijoittaa toimintojaan Helsingin ulkopuolelle. Samalla pitäisi pitää huolta siitä, että muiden kaupunkien infrastruktuuri ja tavoitettavuus ovat kunnossa. Tämä vähentäisi liikoja paineita Helsingin suunnalta. Ja olisi taatusti helpompi ja kokonaisuutena parempi ratkaisu kuin väkisin taistella Helsingin maantieteellisiä haasteita vastaan. Jos sellaisia siis on.


En nyt jaksa tämän järjettömyydestä sen enempää (taas), mutta valtio ja varsinkaan valtionhallinto ei ole Suomessa niin iso työllistäjä että sen toimintojen hajauttamisella olisi juuri mitään merkitystä yhdyskuntarakenteen kannalta. Sillä että onko suuruusluokkaa tuhat virkamiestä Helsingissä vai pitkin poikin maita ei vaikuta Helsingin asuntotilanteseen tai muun maan kasvuun pilkunpyöristystä enempää. Koko verorahoitteisen julkisen sektorin työpaikat on pitkin poikin Suomea terveydenhoidossa, päivähoidossa, puolustusvoimissa, korkeakouluissa, jne. Muuten, siinä vaiheessa kun julkinen sektori säästää tämä aiheuttaa talousongelmia nimenomaan siitä riippuvilla seuduilla, ja tämä tekee myös julkisen sektorin rationalisoinnista poliittisesti vaikeaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En nyt jaksa tämän järjettömyydestä sen enempää (taas), mutta valtio ja varsinkaan valtionhallinto ei ole Suomessa niin iso työllistäjä että sen toimintojen hajauttamisella olisi juuri mitään merkitystä yhdyskuntarakenteen kannalta. Sillä että onko suuruusluokkaa tuhat virkamiestä Helsingissä vai pitkin poikin maita ei vaikuta Helsingin asuntotilanteseen tai muun maan kasvuun pilkunpyöristystä enempää. Koko verorahoitteisen julkisen sektorin työpaikat on pitkin poikin Suomea terveydenhoidossa, päivähoidossa, puolustusvoimissa, korkeakouluissa, jne. Muuten, siinä vaiheessa kun julkinen sektori säästää tämä aiheuttaa talousongelmia nimenomaan siitä riippuvilla seuduilla, ja tämä tekee myös julkisen sektorin rationalisoinnista poliittisesti vaikeaa.


Kun ilmeisesti tiedät noin tarkkaan kunka paljon valtion työpaikkoja on Helsingissä niin voinet varmaan kertoa muillekin? Olen yrittänyt metsästää tätä tietoa joka kerta kun aihe on noussut esille, mutta luku vain pakenee etsijäänsä. Mukaan täytyy tietenkin laskea ministeriöiden lisäksi koko joukko valtion laitoksia, liikelaitoksia ja valtio-omisteisia yrityksiä. Viimeisimpien siirtojen piti netistä löytyneen tiedon mukaan kai koskea 4000-8000 työpaikkaa, joka ei siis ole kuin osa kaikista valtion työpaikoista. Nämä eivät ole merkityksettömän pieniä lukuja. Ei varsinkaan jos kyseessä ovat eräät julkisen sektorin parhaiten palkatuista vakansseista.

Valtionhallinnon karsiminen sinänsä olisi kyllä tärkeää, siitä olemme samaa mieltä.

Muuten: vaikka valtionhallinto pysyisi Helsingissä (Helsingin seudulla) niin miksi sen pitäisi sijaita juuri Etelä-Helsingissä, missä neliöt ovat kalliita? Eikö olisi ihan sama rakentaa vaikka Keravalle muutaman jalkapallokentän kokoiset peltihallit tiiviiseen kalustettuja maisemakonttoreita valtion työntekijöille? Saataisiin säästöä kiinteistökuluissa sekä käännettyä osa työmatkaliikenteestä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan. Noin hatusta vedettynä ajatuksena...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Muuten: vaikka valtionhallinto pysyisi Helsingissä (Helsingin seudulla) niin miksi sen pitäisi sijaita juuri Etelä-Helsingissä, missä neliöt ovat kalliita? Eikö olisi ihan sama rakentaa vaikka Keravalle muutaman jalkapallokentän kokoiset peltihallit tiiviiseen kalustettuja maisemakonttoreita valtion työntekijöille? Saataisiin säästöä kiinteistökuluissa sekä käännettyä osa työmatkaliikenteestä ruuhkasuuntaa vastaan. Noin hatusta vedettynä ajatuksena...


Jos nyt suoraan sanon niin hajasijoittamisessa ei Suomen kokoisessa maassa ole mielestäni järkeä jos sillä ei saada funktionaalista hyötyä. Ei ainakaan Pori-Tampere-Lappeenranta linjan ulkopuolelle. Pitkä fyysinen välimatka on rasite tietoyhteiskunnasta huolimatta ja tietojärjestelmät ovat haavoittuvia ja kalliita ylläpitää.

Helsinki on yksi pienimpiä pääkaupunkeja jos Euroopan vanhat valtiot jotka muodostuivat enne 1920-lukua lasketaan mukaan. Ainoastaan lilliputtivaltioissa joissakin kommunismin romahtamisen seurauksena 1900-luvulla syntyneissä valtioissa on pienemmät. Eli kasvunvaraa on. Muissa 3-10 miljoonan asukkaan maissa pääkaupungit ovat isompia. 

Virastojen ei mielestäni kuitenkaan tarvitse sijaita Bulevardilla tai Espalla. Poikkeuksiakin on kuten Ilmailuhallinto tietenkin lentokentällä ja KRP Tikkurilassa jne. Sijainti arvokkaassa ympäristössä on kuitenkin joidenkin virastojen johtajien mielestä houkutin rekrytoida motivoituneita henkilöitä. Jos palkka ja työsuhde-edut eivät yllä yksityisen sektorin tasolle niin pitää olla muita houkuttimia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Virastojen ei mielestäni kuitenkaan tarvitse sijaita Bulevardilla tai Espalla. Poikkeuksiakin on kuten Ilmailuhallinto tietenkin lentokentällä ja KRP Tikkurilassa jne. Sijainti arvokkaassa ympäristössä on kuitenkin joidenkin virastojen johtajien mielestä houkutin rekrytoida motivoituneita henkilöitä. Jos palkka ja työsuhde-edut eivät yllä yksityisen sektorin tasolle niin pitää olla muita houkuttimia.


Juuri tällä viikolla jossain uutisoitiin että julkisen sektorin palkat ja edut ovat nykyään paremmat kuin yksityisellä sektorilla. Tämä ei ole terve tilanne, koska julkinen sektori ei skaalaudu alaspäin eikä sen työtä voida tehostaa samalla tavalla kuin esim. teollisuudessa.

Tosin täytyy muistaa että tämä keskustelu lähti siitä, että jotkut valittavat kuinka paha liikennetilanne on Helsingissä. Jos liikenteen määrä jatkuvasti kasvaa niin hajasijoitus olisi resepti vähän viilentää ylikuumaa tilannetta. Jos oikeasti Helsingin alle pitää muka louhia tunneli jotta virkamiehet pääsevät työpaikoilleen keskustaan niin sitten sopii kysyä eikö niitä työpaikkoja kannattaisi siirtää vähän ruuhkattomampiin paikkoihin. Tai sitten voidaan todeta, ettei se tunneli niin välttämätön oikeastaan olekaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri tällä viikolla jossain uutisoitiin että julkisen sektorin palkat ja edut ovat nykyään paremmat kuin yksityisellä sektorilla. Tämä ei ole terve tilanne, koska julkinen sektori ei skaalaudu alaspäin eikä sen työtä voida tehostaa samalla tavalla kuin esim. teollisuudessa.


Se taas johtuu siitä että julkisen sektorin toimintoja on yksityistetty ja kilpailutettu. Eli julkisen työpaikkamäärä on vähentynyt mutta eivät ne työt ole mihinkään kadonneet. Ne tekee nyt yksityiset.




> Tosin täytyy muistaa että tämä keskustelu lähti siitä, että jotkut valittavat kuinka paha liikennetilanne on Helsingissä. Jos liikenteen määrä jatkuvasti kasvaa niin hajasijoitus olisi resepti vähän viilentää ylikuumaa tilannetta. Jos oikeasti Helsingin alle pitää muka louhia tunneli jotta virkamiehet pääsevät työpaikoilleen keskustaan niin sitten sopii kysyä eikö niitä työpaikkoja kannattaisi siirtää vähän ruuhkattomampiin paikkoihin. Tai sitten voidaan todeta, ettei se tunneli niin välttämätön oikeastaan olekaan.


Ei niitä tunnelia pelkästään virkamiesten vtyömatkojen vuoksi rakenneta. Me emme elä vuotta 1984  :Wink:  Niitä rakennetaan kaikkia kaupunkilaisia varten.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Esimerkiksi Helsingin asuntotilanteen kannalta 4 000 työpaikkaa, joka on siis poliittinen tavoite eikä toteuma, on aika yhdentekevä asia. Tuo on Helsingin asukasluuvusta 0,7% ja Pääkaupunkiseudun asukasluvusta 0,4%. Pääkaupunkiseudulla väestökasvu on jotain 10 000 - 20 000 vuodessa, Musta tämä alueellistaminen on lyhyesti sanottuna aluerakenteen kannalta täysin yhdentekevää puuhastelua, koko maan työpaikoista tuo on promilleja suurimmissakin kuvitelmissa.

Jos sä tykkäät tilastoja kaivella niin tuolta http://pxweb2.stat.fi/Database/StatF.../tyokay_fi.asp Minä en jaksa.

Valtaosa valtion duunareista Helsingissäkin on ihan jotain yliopiston tuntiopettajia, poliiseja, KELAn virkailijoita, työvoimaneuvojia, sotilaita, tms. Niitä sun kaipaamiasi hyväpalkkaisia virkamiehiä, kansliapäälliköitä tai yliopiston ylempää hallintoa esimerkiksi, on pikemminkin satoja kuin tuhansia. Ja heidän osuus koko valtion palkkapotista ei ole kummoinen.

Eri sortin keravat on täynnä puolityhjiä toimistotaloja Helsingissäkin, toimitilaa on ylipäänsä tyhjänä ja kaavoissa huonommilla paikoilla Helsingin seudulla niin paljon että siitä on ylitarjontaa. Työpaikat keskittyy hyviin paikkoihin, vaikkapa sellaisiin joissa on hyvät joukkoliikenneyhteydet ja Keravalta esimerkiksi ei ole, sieltä pääsee sujuvasti vain Pääradan varteen. Sellaiset työpaikat jotka tarvitsee mieluummin halpaa tilaa on sitten huonommilla paikoilla. En oikein ymmärrä mikä tässä on ongelma, ei vaan kaavoita niitä työpaikkoja sinne missä niille ei ole kysyntää.

----------


## hylje

Kaavoituksen perusajatus ei ole kysyntään reagoiminen, koska kysyntään reagoidaan parhaiten yksityisinvestoinneilla ilman kaavoitusta. Kaavoituksessa pyritään pakottamaan tarkoituksenmukainen kysyntä siihen, mitä viitsitään tarjota. Joskus tulos on ihan hyvä, varsinkin jos talous kasvaa niin, että myös huono kaavoitus kelpaa -- paremman puutteessa, onhan kyse monopolista. 

Miksi Helsingin keskustaan, ainoaan suomalaiseen paikkaan jossa ei autoa henkilökohtaisesti tarvitse ikinä, pitää olla niin järkyttävä parkkipaikkatarjonta? Koska kiinteistökehityksen autopaikaton vaihtoehto on kiinteistökehitys ulkomailla, koska Suomeen ei voi, onhan kyse monopolista.

Miksi Helsingin keskustaa, Suomen halutuinta asuin- ja toimitila-aluetta, ei laajenneta? Koska keskustaan investoijan vaihtoehto on investoida ulkomaiseen kaupunkiin, jossa ei tosiasiallisesti kaavoiteta tai kaavoitus on ärhäkän keskustamielistä. Koska Suomeen ei voi, onhan kyse monopolista.

Kaavoituksen ensisijainen funktio Suomessa on autoilun edistäminen.

----------


## petteri

> Kuopiosta ei löydy lääkealan osaamista  Varmaankin laatulehti Helsingin Sanomien selvittämä kiistaton fakta.


Kyllä paremman luokan osaajien rekrytoiminen Kuopion tapaiseen syrjäiseen kyläpahaseen on hyvin vaikeaa. Lääkelaitos tarvitsee myös ihmisiä, jotka pystyvät verkottumaan ja toimimaan kansainvälisesti. Ei tuollaiset ihmiset syrjäseuduilla yleensä halua asua.

----------


## Walle

Täältä löytyy yksityiskohtaisia tietoja valtion budjettitalouden henkilöstömäärästä vuonna 2003 (sivulta 65 alkaen).

http://www.intermin.fi/intermin/images.nsf/files/2d6a35907a9b41d3c2256fdc003a9166/$file/hallintoselonteko_070405.pdf

Suomessa on neljä maakuntaa, joiden osuus valtion työpaikoista on suurempi kuin niiden väestöosuus.

Uusimaa: valtion työpaikoista 38,9 %, väestöstä 25,6 %
Lappi: valtion työpaikoista 4,3 %, väestöstä 3,6 %
Keski-Suomi: valtion työpaikoista 5,3 %, väestöstä 5,1 %
Kanta-Häme: valtion työpaikoista 3,6 %, väestöstä 3,2 %

Kainuussa kummatkin osuudet ovat samat eli 1,7 %.

Uudenmaan kaikista palkansaajista valtion henkilöstöä on 7,8 %, mikä on saman verran kuin Kainuussa. Määrä on suurempi vain Lapissa eli 8,7 %. Seuraavana tulevat Kanta-Häme, Pohjois-Karjala ja Keski-Suomi.

Uudellamaalla on...
100 % lainsäädäntötoimen
34,5 % oikeustoimen
75,2 % keskushallintoyksiköiden
19 % väliasteen yksiköiden
26,1 % paikallishallinnon
36,7 % opetus- ja sosiaalitoimen henkilöstöstä.

Täällä taas on tiedot siitä mitä ja mihin on alueellistettu vuosien 2001 ja 2010 välisenä aikana (liite 2).

http://www.vm.fi/vm/fi/04_julkaisut_...VA_Finaali.pdf

----------


## petteri

Uudellamaalla oli vuonna 2009 28,4 % Suomen väestöstä ja se tuotti vuonna 2008 37,2 % Suomen BKT:stä.

Valtion verotulojen alueellisesta jakaumasta ei ole tarkempia tilastoja. Päästäneen kuitenkin aika lähellä oikeaa, jos oletetaan, että verotus seuraa aika tarkasti BKT:tä, tuolla oletuksella Uudeltamaalta tuli 37 % valtion verotuloista.

Jos Uudellamaalla on 39 % valtion työpaikoista, tuo vastaa aika tarkkaan Uudenmaan osuutta valtion verotuloista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä paremman luokan osaajien rekrytoiminen Kuopion tapaiseen syrjäiseen kyläpahaseen on hyvin vaikeaa. Lääkelaitos tarvitsee myös ihmisiä, jotka pystyvät verkottumaan ja toimimaan kansainvälisesti. Ei tuollaiset ihmiset syrjäseuduilla yleensä halua asua.


Puhdasta ennakkoluuloa. Tiedeihmiset verkostoituvat kansainvälisesti monilla aloilla, mm. lääketieteessä, ihan riippumatta siitä missä sijaitsevat. Mitenköhän muuten huippuosaajia saadaan rekrytoitua Oxfordin ja Cambridgen tapaisiin tuppukyliin? Sattumoisin olin työmatkan yhteydessä jälkimmäisessä 3 päivää viime viikolla (vaikken tieteilijä olekaan). Kauppojen yleisin sulkemisaika oli 17.30 tai 18.00, kirjakauppa meni kiinni klo 19.00 ja vain Sainsburyn ruokakauppa oli auki jonnekin 22.30 tai 23.00 (?) asti. Tähän verrattuna esim. Tampere on suoranainen metropoli kun Stockan edessä on kova vilinä vielä klo 20-21 välillä ja Akateeminenkin on auki 21.00 asti.  :Wink: 




> Suomessa on neljä maakuntaa, joiden osuus valtion työpaikoista on suurempi kuin niiden väestöosuus.
> 
> Uusimaa: valtion työpaikoista 38,9 %, väestöstä 25,6 %
> Lappi: valtion työpaikoista 4,3 %, väestöstä 3,6 %
> Keski-Suomi: valtion työpaikoista 5,3 %, väestöstä 5,1 %
> Kanta-Häme: valtion työpaikoista 3,6 %, väestöstä 3,2 %
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Kiitos hienosta infopaketista. Luvut ovat varsin mielenkiintoisia. Ja selvitys hyvin pikaisella perehtymisellä tukee käsitystä, että alueellistaminen on joko kustannusneutraalia tai aiheuttaa hieman säästöjä. Samoin selvitys ainakin niiltä osin kuin ehdin vilkaista on varovaisen optimistinen pidemmän ajan hyötyjen suhteen.




> Uudellamaalla oli vuonna 2009 28,4 % Suomen väestöstä ja se tuotti vuonna 2008 37,2 % Suomen BKT:stä.
> 
> Valtion verotulojen alueellisesta jakaumasta ei ole tarkempia tilastoja. Päästäneen kuitenkin aika lähellä oikeaa, jos oletetaan, että verotus seuraa aika tarkasti BKT:tä, tuolla oletuksella Uudeltamaalta tuli 37 % valtion verotuloista.
> 
> Jos Uudellamaalla on 39 % valtion työpaikoista, tuo vastaa aika tarkkaan Uudenmaan osuutta valtion verotuloista.


BKT on ongelmallinen mittari, koska maanlaajuisesti toimivien yritysten arvonlisäyksestä huomattava osa tilastoituu Helsinkiin kun sitä jaetaan nuppiluvun perusteella. Samoin ko. yritysten maksamista veroista huomattava osa tuloutuu Helsinkiin pääkonttoreiden vuoksi. Sitäpaitsi eikös BKT:hen tilastoidu kaikki työ, siis myös hallintotyö? Jos virkamies puuhastelee Helsingissä, hän kasvattaa osaltaan Helsingin alueellista BKT:tä riippumatta siitä mitä puuhastelu oikeasti tuottaa arvonlisäyksenä. Minusta on ongelmallista perustella työpaikkojen sijoittamista jonnekin (=alueellisen BKT:n kasvattamista) sillä että siellä jossakin jo valmiiksi tuotetaan suuri osa BKT:stä. Tämä logiikka puree omaa häntäänsä.

----------


## petteri

> Puhdasta ennakkoluuloa. Tiedeihmiset verkostoituvat kansainvälisesti monilla aloilla, mm. lääketieteessä, ihan riippumatta siitä missä sijaitsevat. Mitenköhän muuten huippuosaajia saadaan rekrytoitua Oxfordin ja Cambridgen tapaisiin tuppukyliin? Sattumoisin olin työmatkan yhteydessä jälkimmäisessä 3 päivää viime viikolla (vaikken tieteilijä olekaan). Kauppojen yleisin sulkemisaika oli 17.30 tai 18.00, kirjakauppa meni kiinni klo 19.00 ja vain Sainsburyn ruokakauppa oli auki jonnekin 22.30 tai 23.00 (?) asti. Tähän verrattuna esim. Tampere on suoranainen metropoli kun Stockan edessä on kova vilinä vielä klo 20-21 välillä ja Akateeminenkin on auki 21.00 asti.


Minusta Kuopion rinnastaminen sijainniltaan Oxfordiin ja Cambridgeen on kovin ontuva. 

Oxford ja Cambridge sijaitsevat melkein Lontoossa, joka on 10 miljoonan asukkaan maailmanmetropolina yksi maailman houkuttelevimmista kaupungeista. Kuopiosta lähimpään merkittävämpään kaupunkiin (Helsinkiin) on nelisensataa kilometriä eikä silloinkaan olla metropolissa.

Oxfordista on matkaa Lontoon keskustaan 90 km eli junalla 60 minuuttia ja Cambridgestä on matkaa Lontoon keskustaan 80 km eli junalla 48 minuuttia. Lontoossa on niin paljon Helsinkiä laajempi pendelöintialue, että Oxfordin ja Cambridgen sijainti suhteessa Lontooseen on ehkä verrannollinen Järvenpään tai Hyvinkään sijaintiin suhteessa Helsinkiin.  

Muutenkaan kaikki Cambridgessä tai Oxfordissa työskentelevät eivät asu noissa kaupungeissa, vaan osa asuu lähempänä Lontoota.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 13:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:25 ----------




> BKT on ongelmallinen mittari, koska maanlaajuisesti toimivien yritysten arvonlisäyksestä huomattava osa tilastoituu Helsinkiin kun sitä jaetaan nuppiluvun perusteella. Samoin ko. yritysten maksamista veroista huomattava osa tuloutuu Helsinkiin pääkonttoreiden vuoksi. Sitäpaitsi eikös BKT:hen tilastoidu kaikki työ, siis myös hallintotyö? Jos virkamies puuhastelee Helsingissä, hän kasvattaa osaltaan Helsingin alueellista BKT:tä riippumatta siitä mitä puuhastelu oikeasti tuottaa arvonlisäyksenä. Minusta on ongelmallista perustella työpaikkojen sijoittamista jonnekin (=alueellisen BKT:n kasvattamista) sillä että siellä jossakin jo valmiiksi tuotetaan suuri osa BKT:stä. Tämä logiikka puree omaa häntäänsä.


Toki BKT ei ole mitenkään yksikäsitteinen mittari. Nykyään yritysten BKT tilastoituu käsittääkseni pääasiassa työntekijöiden alueellisen jakauman suhteessa, ei pääkonttorien sijainnin mukaan.

Lisäksi pitää huomoida, että Uudenmaan verotuloista merkittävä osa siirretään muualle maahan aluetukina. Jos nuo rahat pysyisivät Uudellamaalla, alueen BKT olisi jonkin verran korkeampi.

----------


## kouvo

Tämä helsingin veturius ja muutenkin ylivertainen asema johtuu ainoastaan siitä, että ryssät päättivät aikoinaan siirtää pääkaupungin sinne. Muuten näitä vääntöjä käytäisiin Turkua vastaan. Ei tämä nyt mitenkään poikkeuksellista ole, että väestömääräältään pienissä maissa pääkaupungin asema ylikorostuu. Omasta mielestäni kuitenkin on jo sinänsä itseisarvo että koko maa pysyy asuttuna ja tälle ei mitään sen ihmeempiä perusteluita tarvita. On itsestään selvää että valtion toimet ovat generoineet vahvasti helsingin kasvua, huolimatta siitä kuinka monta suhteellista huippuvirkamiestä nyt kulloisellakin ajan hetkellä sattuu pönöttämään jossain sijainnissa. Toisaalta uskon että ainakin tällä hetkellä vielä on poliittisesti varsin laaja näkemys siitä, että koko maa pyritään pitämään asuttuna. Tätä nyt ei pidä ottaa aivan kirjaimellisesti niin että jokainen kyläkoulu säilytettäisiin, vaan niin että Suomeen tuskin ollaan ihan lähiaikoina muodostamassa mitään erämaa-maakuntia, ja hyvä niin.    

Nämä vinkumiset Kuopion cappuccinobaarien vähäisyydestä sekä helsingin asunto- ja ruuhkaongelmista ovat lähinnä huvittavaa oman hännän nostelua.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Oxford ja Cambridge sijaitsevat melkein Lontoossa, joka on 10 miljoonan asukkaan maailmanmetropolina yksi maailman houkuttelevimmista kaupungeista. Kuopiosta lähimpään merkittävämpään kaupunkiin (Helsinkiin) on nelisensataa kilometriä eikä silloinkaan olla metropolissa.
> 
> Oxfordista on matkaa Lontoon keskustaan 90 km eli junalla 60 minuuttia ja Cambridgestä on matkaa Lontoon keskustaan 80 km eli junalla 48 minuuttia. Lontoossa on niin paljon Helsinkiä laajempi pendelöintialue, että Oxfordin ja Cambridgen sijainti suhteessa Lontooseen on ehkä verrannollinen Järvenpään tai Hyvinkään sijaintiin suhteessa Helsinkiin.  
> 
> Muutenkaan kaikki Cambridgessä tai Oxfordissa työskentelevät eivät asu noissa kaupungeissa, vaan osa asuu lähempänä Lontoota.


Lontoon houkuttavuuskin on niin suhteellista. Siellä on kiva käydä, mutta en tiedä kuinka kiva siellä olisi välttämättä asua. En ole tutustunut siihen kuinka paljon esim. Cambridgestä pendelöidään Lontooseen, mutta täytyy muistaa että siinä 48 minuutissa on vasta King's Crossin asemalla, mistä pitää jatkaa metrolla eteenpäin työpaikalle, jos sellainen on Lontoon keskustassa. Työpaikka-alueet ovatkin hajaantuneet aika lailla, esimerkiksi Docklandsin alueelle (mm. Canary Wharf -pilvenpiirtäjä), minne tuleekin jo aika lailla lisää matkaa. Ja jos ei Cambridgessä satu asumaan aseman vieressä niin sinne pitäisi jotenkin hankkiutua. Ottaen huomioon, että Cambridgen sisääntuloväylillä on karmiva ruuhka joka ikinen aamu, en pidä tätä kauhean todennäköisenä. Lontoossa työskentelevälle olisi helpompia ja halvempiakin asuinpaikkoja.

Satunnaisten havaintojen ja keskustelujen perusteella vaikuttaisi siltä, että Cambridge on aika lailla oman työssäkäyntialueensa keskus. Monet paikalliset tykkäävät asua kaupungin ulkopuolella maaseudulla ja ajavat sitten joko kaupunkiin tai naapurikaupunkeihin työpaikalleen. Tuo on hyvin pitkälti auton varaan rakentunutta yhdyskuntarakennetta vaikka toki junaratoja siellä on ihan eri suhteessa kuin Suomessa. Viime vuosikymmeninä vaan infran kehitys on painottunut moottoriteihin, ja ihmisten preferenssi maaseutuasumiseen vaikuttaa kulkumuodon valintaan. Tuo on niin eri maailma kuin Lontoo, että en usko että suurin osa olisi valinnut Cambridgeä asuinpaikakseen juuri Lontoon läheisyyden vuoksi.

Järvenpää on ihan eri tavalla Helsingistä riippuvainen paikkakunta. Siellä nimenomaan edulliset asumiskulut ja Helsingin suhteellinen läheisyys ovat vetovoimatekijä. En tunne kaupunkia sinänsä, mutta käsittääkseni siellä ei ole kauheasti omia vetovoimatekijöitä.

Täytyy muistaa että Lontoon työssäkäyntialue on käytännössä pilkkoutunut sektoreihin. Ei ole mahdollista käydä yhdeltä laidalta töissä toisella laidalla. On esimerkiksi aika mahdoton ajatus että asuisi Cambridgessä ja kävisi Farnborough'ssa töissä. Tai päinvastoin. Joukkoliikenteellä pitäisi kulkea Lontoon kautta, missä asemien väli pitäisi mennä metrolla. Autolla taas pitää ajaa pitkä pätkä M25-kehätietä, joka on ruuhka-aikoina tukossa. Ajomatkan pituuden ja keston kannalta noiden paikkakuntien väli on kuin ajaisi kaupungista toiseen Suomessa. Ellei pahempi. Se on siis todellinen matka eikä mikään pendelöinti jonka voisi tehdä päivittäin.

Mutta palataan Kuopioon. Kaupungin houkuttavuudessa on muitakin tekijöitä kuin suurkaupungin palvelut. Kaikki ihmiset eivät tykkää asua pienessä kaupungissa mutta eivät kaikki tykkää suuristakaan kaupungeista. Jos ihmisellä on mielenkiintoinen ja haastava työ sekä hyvä työympäristö, sekä sopivasti virikettä itselle ja perheelle vapaa-ajalle niin se riittää monelle. Eivät ulkomaillakaan kaikki tutkijat asu suurissa kaupungeissa, ja jotka tulevat Suomeen vaihtareina, viihtyvät toisinaan ihan hyvin pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa. Lääkelaitoksen tapauksessa voi olla niin, että nykyiset viranhaltijat eivät halua muuttaa sinne Helsingistä, mutta toisaalta on muita alan ihmisiä, joille pääsy Kuopioon voi olla toiveiden täyttymys, kunhan vain riittävän tasokas työpaikka löytyy, ja lääkelaitos voi olla sellainen. Tällaisista ihmisistä tulee lojaaleja hyviä työntekijöitä, jotka alansa ammattilaisina luonnollisesti ovat ihan yhtä verkottuvia ja kansainvälisiä kuin olisivat Helsingissä sijaitsevat vastinparinsakin. Ei sijainti aiheuta sellaista aivovammaa että kyky verkostoitua häviäisi, ei ainakaan akateemisissa piireissä eikä nykyisen teknologian aikana, kun sähköposti ja netti pitävät kaikki kiinni samassa reaaliaikaisessa informaatiotulvassa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:10 ----------

Haa, ajatus: mitäs jos perustetaan Suomeen oma Cambridge? Siirretään Helsingin yliopisto kertaheitolla hyvien liikenneyhteyksien päähän Riihimäelle. Olisi ainakin tilaa rakentaa kunnollinen moderni kampus ja paljon edullisia opiskelija-asuntoja. Ei tarvitsisi enää kuunnella valitusta siitä kuinka kallis kaupunki Helsinki on opiskelijalle. Ja ehkä opinnotkin tehostuisivat kun matkoihin menisi vähemmän aikaa eikä toisaalta tarvitsisi notkua iltamyöhään lukuisissa Riihimäen cappucinobaareissa.  :Wink: 

Vaan siitä taitaisi kyllä tulla Suomen Cambridgen sijaan Suomen Louvain-la-Neuve...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä helsingin veturius ja muutenkin ylivertainen asema johtuu ainoastaan siitä, että ryssät päättivät aikoinaan siirtää pääkaupungin sinne. Muuten näitä vääntöjä käytäisiin Turkua vastaan. Ei tämä nyt mitenkään poikkeuksellista ole, että väestömääräältään pienissä maissa pääkaupungin asema ylikorostuu.


Näin on. Oikeastaan vain maissa jotka ovat liittovaltioita, joissa osavaltioilla on omat pääkaupunkinsa, valtakunnan pääkaupungin rooli on alikorostunut. Eikä silloinkaan kaikissa. Esim Venäjällä ja Itävallassa pääkaupunki on silti iso. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Täältä löytyy yksityiskohtaisia tietoja valtion budjettitalouden henkilöstömäärästä vuonna 2003 (sivulta 65 alkaen).
> 
> http://www.intermin.fi/intermin/images.nsf/files/2d6a35907a9b41d3c2256fdc003a9166/$file/hallintoselonteko_070405.pdf
> 
> Suomessa on neljä maakuntaa, joiden osuus valtion työpaikoista on suurempi kuin niiden väestöosuus.


Noissa luvuissa on jotain omituista, verrattuna Tilastokeskuksen lukuihin uupuu parikymmentä tuhatta työpaikka, ehkä se on se "budjettitalouden alla" rajaus. Ja kantsisi ehkä verrata työpaikkojen tai edes työikäisten määrään, tai riippuu tietenkin mitä on myymässä.  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Haa, ajatus: mitäs jos perustetaan Suomeen oma Cambridge? Siirretään Helsingin yliopisto kertaheitolla hyvien liikenneyhteyksien päähän Riihimäelle. Olisi ainakin tilaa rakentaa kunnollinen moderni kampus ja paljon edullisia opiskelija-asuntoja. Ei tarvitsisi enää kuunnella valitusta siitä kuinka kallis kaupunki Helsinki on opiskelijalle. Ja ehkä opinnotkin tehostuisivat kun matkoihin menisi vähemmän aikaa eikä toisaalta tarvitsisi notkua iltamyöhään lukuisissa Riihimäen cappucinobaareissa. 
> 
> Vaan siitä taitaisi kyllä tulla Suomen Cambridgen sijaan Suomen Louvain-la-Neuve...


Tämä olisi pitänyt tehdä n 100 vuotta sitten, esim kun Suomi itsenäistyi. Kokonaisten valtakunnallisten pääyliopistojen siirto maksaa aivan älyttömiä ettei sitä huvikseen harrasteta. 

Joitakin yksittäisiä tiedekuntia voisi ajatella siirrettävän, esim maatalous metsätieteellisen tai eläinlääketieteellisen, ja sitä on ehdotettukin, mutta ehdotukset on tyrmätty sekä opiskelijoiden että henkilökunnan puolesta. On paljon jänskempää kun voi hypätä traktorin selästä, riisua haalarit ja lähteä capuccinoa juomaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Tämä on kyllä todellinen ongelma, ja paha sellainen. Hajasijoitus tarkoittaa tällä hetkellä vain sitä että valitaan syrjäinen sijaintipaikka. Tampereen ja Turun pitäisi saada hajasijoituslaitoksia oman painoarvonsa mukaisesti.


Sä et Jani nyt ole ymmärtänyt että Kaupunki ml. Turku ja Tampere on Paha Asia joka vie rehellisten ihmisten rahat, paitsi jos se on Itä-Suomessa. Minusta tamperelaisilla ja turkulaisilla on ihan pohjaakin vähän niilittää tästä aiheesta ja joissain toiminnoissa vaikka Tampereella voisi olla järkeäkin, ja täten reaalipoliittiset mahdollisuudet olla minkään alueellistamisen saampuolella nolla koska ei tässä mitään järkevää haeta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Joitakin yksittäisiä tiedekuntia voisi ajatella siirrettävän, esim maatalous metsätieteellisen tai eläinlääketieteellisen, ja sitä on ehdotettukin, mutta ehdotukset on tyrmätty sekä opiskelijoiden että henkilökunnan puolesta. On paljon jänskempää kun voi hypätä traktorin selästä, riisua haalarit ja lähteä capuccinoa juomaan.


Ja traktorilla ajoako siellä opetetaan, enpäs tiennyt...  :Wink: 

Mutta mikä siinä niin hirveästi maksaa? Joillakin tieteenaloilla labratilat tietysti maksavat ihan hirveitä, mutta sanotaanko että esimerkiksi humanistisen tiedekunnan voisi siirtää vaikka huomenna eikä maksaisi paljon mitään. Eikä tulisi henkilökuntapulaa, kun vaihtoehtoisia työpaikkoja on niin niukasti. (Tunnustan tässä yhteydessä, että tiedän aika hyvin mitä keskimääräisessä humanistisessa tiedekunnassa on yleisesti sisällä ja miten sellainen toimii kun olen sellaisessa opiskellut kauppakorkean ohella.) Samoin valtiotieteellinen. Aalto-yliopistossakin on osia kuten kauppakorkeakoulu, joiden siirto ei teknisesti varmaan maksaisi paljon mitään. Näillä aloillahan on tärkeää että on opettaja, luentosali, kirjasto ja tietokoneet. Ei tarvita kallista erikoisvarustusta kuten lääketieteessä, luonnontieteissä tms. -- Vai onkos nykyään kaikilla opiskelijoilla jo laptoppi? Ei kai mikroluokkiakaan enää nykyään tarvita?

----------


## teme

> Tämä helsingin veturius ja muutenkin ylivertainen asema johtuu ainoastaan siitä, että ryssät päättivät aikoinaan siirtää pääkaupungin sinne. Muuten näitä vääntöjä käytäisiin Turkua vastaan. Ei tämä nyt mitenkään poikkeuksellista ole, että väestömääräältään pienissä maissa pääkaupungin asema ylikorostuu. Omasta mielestäni kuitenkin on jo sinänsä itseisarvo että koko maa pysyy asuttuna ja tälle ei mitään sen ihmeempiä perusteluita tarvita.


Ja mihinköhän ajattelit vetää sen rajan "koko maan asuttuna pitämisessä". Pitääkö esimerkiksi Kainuussa ja Hämeessä olla sama väeestötiheys, ja jos ei niin mikä riittää. Pointtina että tuo on niin epämääräistä että sillä voi perustella ihan mitä tahansa, vrt. pyörien pitää pyöriä ja siksi kirkonkylämme tarvitsee ohitustien.

Toinen pointti on se että jos joku on sitä mieltä että Suomessa pitäisi olla esimerkiksi Cambridgen tyyppinen yliopistokaupunki tai Haagin tyyppinen hallintokaupunki, niin voihan semmoisen tehdä. En tiedä miksi pitäisi, mutta kuitenkin. Leikitään että Kuopiosta halutaan sellainen. Jos näin halutaan niin meidän volyymeillä se mitä pitää sitten tehdä on että kaikki irtoavat koulutus- ja tutkimusresurssit siirretään Kuopioon, ei siis esimerkiksi Ouluun, Turkuun, Tampereelle, Joensuuhun, Lappeenrantaan, Forssaan, Jyväskylään ja Kuopioon. Ja jos halutaan Kuopiosta hallintokaupunki niin pääkaupunki siirretään sinne, siis kaikki ministeriöt, eduskunta, KELA, jne. 

Semmoisesta hajasijoittelusta että ripotellaan Romaanisten kielten sivulaitoksia tai sisävesiliikennevirastoja pitkin maata sinne päivän kriittiseen vaalipiiriin ei saada aikaiseksi yhtään mitään, eikä tuolla ole sen "asuttuna pitämisen" kannalta mitään merkitystä koska ne työntekijämäärät ovat niin pieniä. Näin mm. siksi että Suomi ei koostu kahdesta alueesta nimeltä Helsinki ja Muu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sä et Jani nyt ole ymmärtänyt että Kaupunki ml. Turku ja Tampere on Paha Asia joka vie rehellisten ihmisten rahat, paitsi jos se on Itä-Suomessa. Minusta tamperelaisilla ja turkulaisilla on ihan pohjaakin vähän niilittää tästä aiheesta ja joissain toiminnoissa vaikka Tampereella voisi olla järkeäkin, ja täten reaalipoliittiset mahdollisuudet olla minkään alueellistamisen saampuolella nolla koska ei tässä mitään järkevää haeta.


Joo, tiedän että asian voi nähdä näinkin. Tampere ja Turku jäävät aina paitsi kaikesta, koska ovat väliinputoajia. En kuitenkaan halua jyrätä Tampereen puolesta sellaisella tavalla, joka vastaavasti syrjisi muita. Etsin sellaista yleispätevää toimintaohjetta, jonka mukaan toimittaessa kaikki voisivat kokea tilanteen oikeudenmukaiseksi. Siis nk. level playing field, kuten aiemmin mainitsin. Pitää puolustaa omaa etuaan, mutta sallia sama myös muille, koska heillä on siihen oikeus. Kun edellytykset tasataan niin sitten nähdään miten pitkälle omat voimavarat kantavat.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta palataan Kuopioon. Kaupungin houkuttavuudessa on muitakin tekijöitä kuin suurkaupungin palvelut. Kaikki ihmiset eivät tykkää asua pienessä kaupungissa mutta eivät kaikki tykkää suuristakaan kaupungeista. Jos ihmisellä on mielenkiintoinen ja haastava työ sekä hyvä työympäristö, sekä sopivasti virikettä itselle ja perheelle vapaa-ajalle niin se riittää monelle. Eivät ulkomaillakaan kaikki tutkijat asu suurissa kaupungeissa, ja jotka tulevat Suomeen vaihtareina, viihtyvät toisinaan ihan hyvin pienemmissäkin kaupungeissa.
> 
> Lääkelaitoksen tapauksessa voi olla niin, että nykyiset viranhaltijat eivät halua muuttaa sinne Helsingistä, mutta toisaalta on muita alan ihmisiä, joille pääsy Kuopioon voi olla toiveiden täyttymys, kunhan vain riittävän tasokas työpaikka löytyy, ja lääkelaitos voi olla sellainen. Tällaisista ihmisistä tulee lojaaleja hyviä työntekijöitä, jotka alansa ammattilaisina luonnollisesti ovat ihan yhtä verkottuvia ja kansainvälisiä kuin olisivat Helsingissä sijaitsevat vastinparinsakin. Ei sijainti aiheuta sellaista aivovammaa että kyky verkostoitua häviäisi, ei ainakaan akateemisissa piireissä eikä nykyisen teknologian aikana, kun sähköposti ja netti pitävät kaikki kiinni samassa reaaliaikaisessa informaatiotulvassa.


Minusta on aika vaikea kuvitella, että hiljaista rauhallista elinympäristöä, perusperhe-elämää ja varmaa eläkevirkaa arvostavat henkilöt olisivat yleensä hyviä globaaleja verkottujia. 

Käsitykseni mukaan yleensä hyvät verkottujat ovat hyvin kiinnostuneita monenlaisista virikkeistä ja jatkuvasti menossa tapaamassa uusia ihmisiä. Vaikka eihän toki lääkelaitoksessa kaikkien tarvitse olla hyviä kansainvälisiä tai kansallisia verkottujia, mutta lääkelaitoksessa tarvitaan myös niitä.

Kun toimipiste on Helsingissä globaalit menijät ja perus-Pentit voivat olla töissä samassa rakennuksessa. Kuopiossa verkottujat jäävät sitten helposti puuttumaan. Tuo on iso miinus organisaation elinvoimalle. Ja vaihtuvuuskin jää Kuopion tapaisessa kaupungissa helposti liian pieneksi organisaation elinvoiman kannalta kun vaihtoehtoisia työpaikkoja ei erikoistuneelle työntekijälle ole, samassa työpaikassa on pakko pysyä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Leikitään että Kuopiosta halutaan sellainen. Jos näin halutaan niin meidän volyymeillä se mitä pitää sitten tehdä on että kaikki irtoavat koulutus- ja tutkimusresurssit siirretään Kuopioon, ei siis esimerkiksi Ouluun, Turkuun, Tampereelle, Joensuuhun, Lappeenrantaan, Forssaan, Jyväskylään ja Kuopioon. Ja jos halutaan Kuopiosta hallintokaupunki niin pääkaupunki siirretään sinne, siis kaikki ministeriöt, eduskunta, KELA, jne.


Miksi pitäisi keskittää kaikki? Hajasijoitettu yliopistolaitos on itse asiassa yksi Suomen suurimpia menestystekijöitä. Keskittämisellä voisi teoriassa voittaa Nobellin tai pari lisää, mutta millä hinnalla? Opetuksen yhteiskunnallinen vaikutus kutistuisi ja suuri osa maasta taantuisi.

Heitto Suomen Cambridgestä oli vain heitto, jonka tarkoituksena oli vähän ravistella ennakkoluuloja. Oikeasti Helsingin yliopistoa ei tarvitse väkisin siirtää mihinkään, kunhan pidetään huoli että resursseja riittää kaikille nykyisille yliopistoille. Kokonaisuutena Suomen yliopistolaitos on mielestäni kohtuullisen mallikelpoinen, ja valtionhallinnon kokonaisuutena tulisi ottaa siitä oppia. (Viimeaikainen kehitys, jossa yliopistojen autonomiaa on vähennetty ja päätösvaltaa keskitetty ministeriöön lienee kyllä huolestuttava. Pitäisin parempana yliopistolaitoksen aitoa maakunnallistamista maakuntavaltuustojen alaisuuteen.)

----------


## teme

> Joo, tiedän että asian voi nähdä näinkin. Tampere ja Turku jäävät aina paitsi kaikesta, koska ovat väliinputoajia. En kuitenkaan halua jyrätä Tampereen puolesta sellaisella tavalla, joka vastaavasti syrjisi muita. Etsin sellaista yleispätevää toimintaohjetta, jonka mukaan toimittaessa kaikki voisivat kokea tilanteen oikeudenmukaiseksi. Siis nk. level playing field, kuten aiemmin mainitsin. Pitää puolustaa omaa etuaan, mutta sallia sama myös muille, koska heillä on siihen oikeus. Kun edellytykset tasataan niin sitten nähdään miten pitkälle omat voimavarat kantavat.


Kaunis ajatus. Realismia on se että elinvoimaisella kaupunkiseudulla pitää olla monipuolinen elinkeinorakenne, se esimerkiksi ei voi olla yhden klusterin varassa. Ja niillä avainaloilla pitää olla useita työnantajia että työvoimasta on kilpailua. Keskimäärin ei ole kivaa olla töissä paikassa jonka ei tarvitse pitää työntekijöistään kiinni kun niiden ainoa vaihtoehto on kortisto, ja ihmiset sijouttuessaan pyrkii välttämään tuollaisia tilanteita. Eli lyhyesti sanottuna tarvitaan kohtuullisen iso kaupunkiseutu. Tällä väestömäärällä niitä ei voi olla kymmeniä. Minä en ymmärrä mitä järkeä on vaatia semmoista mitä ei voi toteuttaa, eli esimerkiksi että Suomessa on kaksikymmentä kasvukeskusta tasaisesti ympäri maata. Mutta that's just me.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:01 ----------




> Miksi pitäisi keskittää kaikki? Hajasijoitettu yliopistolaitos on itse asiassa yksi Suomen suurimpia menestystekijöitä. Keskittämisellä voisi teoriassa voittaa Nobellin tai pari lisää, mutta millä hinnalla? Opetuksen yhteiskunnallinen vaikutus kutistuisi ja suuri osa maasta taantuisi


No minä kuvittelin sinun tarkoittavan semmoista kansainvälisen luokan yliopistokaupunkia. Tuollaisessa on esimerkiksi suuruusluokkaa 50 000 opiskelijaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta on aika vaikea kuvitella, että hiljaista rauhallista elinympäristöä, perusperhe-elämää ja varmaa eläkevirkaa arvostavat henkilöt olisivat yleensä hyviä globaaleja verkottujia. 
> 
> Käsitykseni mukaan yleensä hyvät verkottujat ovat hyvin kiinnostuneita monenlaisista virikkeistä ja jatkuvasti menossa tapaamassa uusia ihmisiä. Vaikka eihän toki lääkelaitoksessa kaikkien tarvitse olla hyviä kansainvälisiä tai kansallisia verkottujia, mutta lääkelaitoksessa tarvitaan myös niitä.


Siis mistä kumpuaa tämä ajattelu että Kuopiossa asuva arvostaisi yksinomaan hiljaista ja rauhallista elinympäristöä? Tai että täpinöissään oleva levoton ihminen olisi paras verkostoituja? Oletko koskaan ajatellut, että todella kunnianhimoinen ihminen saattaisi lähteä uran perässä vaikka Kuopioon muutamaksi vuodeksi, sen jälkeen kenties kansainvälisiin tehtäviin vaikka Brysseliin kunnes saisi esimerkiksi sairaanhoitopiirin johtajan paikan vaikka Turusta? Näinhän se usein menee tosielämässä. Jämähtää voi myös Helsinkiin. Onko se todellista kunnianhimoa, että vaihtaa työpaikasta toiseen, mutta asuu koko ikänsä samalla pienellä maapläntillä?

----------


## Matkalainen

> No minä kuvittelin sinun tarkoittavan semmoista kansainvälisen luokan yliopistokaupunkia. Tuollaisessa on esimerkiksi suuruusluokkaa 50 000 opiskelijaa.


Helsingin yliopisto jo yksinään yltää tuohon suuruusluokkaan; siellä on 35 000 opiskelijaa, ja käsittääkseni aikuiskoulutus mukaanlukien vielä paljon enemmän.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli lyhyesti sanottuna tarvitaan kohtuullisen iso kaupunkiseutu. Tällä väestömäärällä niitä ei voi olla kymmeniä. Minä en ymmärrä mitä järkeä on vaatia semmoista mitä ei voi toteuttaa, eli esimerkiksi että Suomessa on kaksikymmentä kasvukeskusta tasaisesti ympäri maata. Mutta that's just me.


Nykyiset yliopistokaupungit ovat hyvä lähtökohta. Niiden joukossa pääosin ovat elinkelpoiset kaupungit. Eikä niitä kyllä ole pariakymmentä. Sanotaanko että realistisesti Suomessa voi ehkä olla reilu kymmenkunta alueellisesti merkittävää keskusta. Top 3 on selvä (Helsinki, Tampere, Turku), sitten tulee muutama muu (Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio?) ja lopussa on vähän epäselvempää.

Keskusteluun liittyen Kuopio on kyllä minusta elinkelpoisten joukossa ihan selvästi. Jos jo Kuopion kokoluokan kohdalla annetaan periksi niin mitä Suomeen enää jää?

Minun pointtini vaan on, että niiden rajatilatapausten kohdalla ei pidä painaa ketään alaspäin vaan koettaa varovaisesti kannatella ylöspäin.

Nämä keskuskaupungit ideaalisti säteilevät hyvinvointia ympäröivään maakuntaansa ja pitävät koko maan jotenkuten hengissä. Taantuvilla alueilla pitää skaalata hallitusti alaspäin, mutta tukien, ei painaen. Mitä tahansa rahamäärää ei näihin tukiin saa uhrata vaan vain sen verran kuin on sopivaa ja oikeudenmukaista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja traktorilla ajoako siellä opetetaan, enpäs tiennyt...


Joka tapauksessa koetiloila on traktoreita ja kuvittelisin myös että jonkinlaine niillä ajo tai niihin tutustuminen kuuluu jonkun kurssin sisältöön.




> Mutta mikä siinä niin hirveästi maksaa? Joillakin tieteenaloilla labratilat tietysti maksavat ihan hirveitä, mutta sanotaanko että esimerkiksi humanistisen tiedekunnan voisi siirtää vaikka huomenna eikä maksaisi paljon mitään. Eikä tulisi henkilökuntapulaa, kun vaihtoehtoisia työpaikkoja on niin niukasti. (Tunnustan tässä yhteydessä, että tiedän aika hyvin mitä keskimääräisessä humanistisessa tiedekunnassa on yleisesti sisällä ja miten sellainen toimii kun olen sellaisessa opiskellut kauppakorkean ohella.) Samoin valtiotieteellinen. Aalto-yliopistossakin on osia kuten kauppakorkeakoulu, joiden siirto ei teknisesti varmaan maksaisi paljon mitään. Näillä aloillahan on tärkeää että on opettaja, luentosali, kirjasto ja tietokoneet. Ei tarvita kallista erikoisvarustusta kuten lääketieteessä, luonnontieteissä tms. -- Vai onkos nykyään kaikilla opiskelijoilla jo laptoppi? Ei kai mikroluokkiakaan enää nykyään tarvita?


Sanotaan nyt näin, että teoriassa Helsingin yliopisto ja Aalto yliopisto ym voitaisiin lakauttaa heti ja siirtää opiskelijat muihin Suomen vastaaviin joissa opetetaan samoja asioita. Mulla on kokemusta pienessä, ei Helsingissä sijaitsevasa yliopistossa opiskelusta. Siinä on omat hyvät, mutta myös huonot puolensa. Sellaisissa opiskelu sopii ehkä paremmin käytännön läheisille ihmisille ja sellaisille jotka eivät ole niin viimeisen päälle vaativia, ja sellaisille jotka haluavat valmistua nopeasti. Huonoa on että ainevalikoima on suppea. Myös kansainväliset yhteydet ovat heikonlaiset. Nykyään ehkä kyllä eri tilanne kuin yli 20 vuotta sitten jolloin se jossa opiskelin, harjoitti yhteistyötä vain Ruotsin ja Neukkulan parin yliopiston kanssa. 

Sitten se professoreiden ja muiden opettajien palkkaaminen. Mun pääaineeni proffa oli eläkeikää lähestyvä herrasmies joka asui Ruotsissa ja motivaatio sen mukaista. Moni muu proffa tuli Helsingistä sinne. Hyvä puoli oli että vapaa-aikana tittelit heitettiin pois ja Helsingin junassa istuttiin kaljalla koko porukka.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

> Nykyiset yliopistokaupungit ovat hyvä lähtökohta. Niiden joukossa pääosin ovat elinkelpoiset kaupungit. Eikä niitä kyllä ole pariakymmentä. Sanotaanko että realistisesti Suomessa voi ehkä olla reilu kymmenkunta alueellisesti merkittävää keskusta. Top 3 on selvä (Helsinki, Tampere, Turku), sitten tulee muutama muu (Oulu, Jyväskylä, Kuopio?) ja lopussa on vähän epäselvempää.
> 
> Keskusteluun liittyen Kuopio on kyllä minusta elinkelpoisten joukossa ihan selvästi. Jos jo Kuopion kokoluokan kohdalla annetaan periksi niin mitä Suomeen enää jää?


Kuopion seudulla on reilu satatuhatta asukasta. Jotenkin ne toiveet pitää suhteuttaa siihen jos niitä aikoo toteuttaa. Tämä on vaan fakta.

Yksi asia mikä ehkä voisi auttaa olisi nopea ja laadukas junaliikenne, jos sanotaan nyt vaikka Kuopio ja Mikkeli olisi jotenkin yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta. Mutta sitten sen kaupungin kaavoituksen ja muun joukkoliikenteen pitäisi tukea tuota...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mulla on kokemusta pienessä, ei Helsingissä sijaitsevasa yliopistossa opiskelusta. Siinä on omat hyvät, mutta myös huonot puolensa. Sellaisissa opiskelu sopii ehkä paremmin käytännön läheisille ihmisille ja sellaisille jotka eivät ole niin viimeisen päälle vaativia, ja sellaisille jotka haluavat valmistua nopeasti. Huonoa on että ainevalikoima on suppea. Myös kansainväliset yhteydet ovat heikonlaiset. Nykyään ehkä kyllä eri tilanne kuin yli 20 vuotta sitten jolloin se jossa opiskelin, harjoitti yhteistyötä vain Ruotsin ja Neukkulan parin yliopiston kanssa. 
> 
> Sitten se professoreiden ja muiden opettajien palkkaaminen. Mun pääaineeni proffa oli eläkeikää lähestyvä herrasmies joka asui Ruotsissa ja motivaatio sen mukaista. Moni muu proffa tuli Helsingistä sinne. Hyvä puoli oli että vapaa-aikana tittelit heitettiin pois ja Helsingin junassa istuttiin kaljalla koko porukka.


Omat kokemukseni ovat Turun kauppakorkeasta 90-luvulta ovat positiiviset. Opiskelu oli erittäin kansainvälistä (pääaineeni opinnot englanniksi vaihtareiden suuren lukumäärän vuoksi) ja huomattava osuus opiskelijoista kävi/käy vaihdossa ulkomailla. Itsekin kävin. Ja ainevalikoima oli laaja, mitään en jäänyt kaipaamaan, enkä koe että Helsingin kauppakorkeakoulu olisi voinut antaa mitään enemmän. Plussaa oli pienehkön korkeakoulun ilmapiiri, jossa suunnilleen kaikki tunsivat toisensa ja yhteistyö toimi saumattomasti eri tahojen välillä.

Eli tällaistakin voi "maakuntayliopistossa" opiskelu olla.

Käsitykseni on, että myös mm. lääketieteessä ja luonnontieteissä (biotieteissä) opiskelu ja tutkimus ovat kansainvälistä kaikkialla Suomessa. Ei noilla aloilla voi eristäytyä omaan lokeroon tai muuten tippuu kokonaan kelkasta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:48 ----------




> Kuopion seudulla on reilu satatuhatta asukasta. Jotenkin ne toiveet pitää suhteuttaa siihen jos niitä aikoo toteuttaa. Tämä on vaan fakta.


Suomessa satatuhatta asukasta riittää kohtuullisen palvelutarjontaan. Koulutuksessa ja elinkeinoissa tämänkokoinen paikkakunta pystyy jotenkuten erikoistumaan ehkä pariin-kolmeen alakohtaiseen korkean osaamisen klusteriin. Yksin resurssit eivät riitä maailmanluokkaan, mutta verkostoitumalla sekä maan sisällä että kansainvälisesti myös tämänkokoinen paikkakunta pystyy noita klustereita ylläpitämään ja luomaan niiden avulla lisäarvoa.




> Yksi asia mikä ehkä voisi auttaa olisi nopea ja laadukas junaliikenne, jos sanotaan nyt vaikka Kuopio ja Mikkeli olisi jotenkin yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta. Mutta sitten sen kaupungin kaavoituksen ja muun joukkoliikenteen pitäisi tukea tuota...


Infra nimenomaan auttaa koheesion luomisessa. Mutta en tiedä onko niin olennaista että kyseessä on yksi päivittäisen työssäkäynnin alue, kunhan yhteydet ovat olemassa ja riittävät. Ja sanotaan että esimerkiksi lääketieteellisen tutkimuksen alueella Kuopio, Turku ja Tampere pystyisivät yhdessä koordinoiden toteuttamaan jo isojakin projekteja. Vielä parempi olisi kun myös Helsinki olisi mukana, mutta verkostomainen toimintatapa saattaa olla vierampaa siellä, kun on totuttu ajattelemaan että kriittinen massa löytyy suoraan kotoa.

----------


## teme

> Suomessa satatuhatta asukasta riittää kohtuullisen palvelutarjontaan. Koulutuksessa ja elinkeinoissa tämänkokoinen paikkakunta pystyy jotenkuten erikoistumaan ehkä pariin-kolmeen alakohtaiseen korkean osaamisen klusteriin. Yksin resurssit eivät riitä maailmanluokkaan, mutta verkostoitumalla sekä maan sisällä että kansainvälisesti myös tämänkokoinen paikkakunta pystyy noita klustereita ylläpitämään ja luomaan niiden avulla lisäarvoa.


No palvelutarjontaan joo, mutta erikoistumisaste jää pieneksi. Ja kun poliikot rupeaa väsäämään niitä klustereita niin tulos on helposti aaltopeltihallien modernimpia lasiversioita.  :Smile:  Minusta nuo pikkukaupunkit pitäisi vaan jättää rauhaan, aikuiset ihmiset kyllä keksii itselleen jotain elinkeinoa joka toimii paikallisesti jos vaan palkkojen annetaan sopeutua, asiaa ei muuten varsinaista edistä valtion tapa maksaa samaa liksaa sijainnista riippumatta. Rakennetaan vaikka ratoja tai jotain muuta perusinfraa, mutta esimerkiksi sattumoisin tiedän että juuri Kuopiossa oli aikanaan sotkettu paikallinen pikkuruinen IT-ala erillaisilla tuilla.




> Infra nimenomaan auttaa koheesion luomisessa. Mutta en tiedä onko niin olennaista että kyseessä on yksi päivittäisen työssäkäynnin alue, kunhan yhteydet ovat olemassa ja riittävät. Ja sanotaan että esimerkiksi lääketieteellisen tutkimuksen alueella Kuopio, Turku ja Tampere pystyisivät yhdessä koordinoiden toteuttamaan jo isojakin projekteja. Vielä parempi olisi kun myös Helsinki olisi mukana, mutta verkostomainen toimintatapa saattaa olla vierampaa siellä, kun on totuttu ajattelemaan että kriittinen massa löytyy suoraan kotoa.


Ei Helsingissä kukaan kuvittele että kaikki maailman viisaus on viiden kilometrin säteellä Rautatientorista, se kansainvälinen verkostoituminen on ihan arkipäivää. Ja markkinaehtoisesti ihan toimivaa Suomen sisälläkin, esimerkiksi Tampereelle on jonkun verran siirtynyt ohjelmistokehitystä ihan siitä syystä että siellä on vähän pienemmät palkat, reaalipalkka paikallisen hintatason huomioonottaen lienee suht sama kuin Helsingissä. Jos sillä logiikalla että asiat sujuu tehokkaammin, paremmin, halvemmalla, tms. hajautetaan valtion toimintoja niin ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan ole. Sijainti ei ole mikään itseisarvo. Tuo esimerkiksi tarkottaisi että alueellistamiselle on tehokkuustavoitteita ja jos ei niihin päästä niin mietitään homma uusiksi, nyt se menee niin että täysin riippumatta siitä kuinka päin seiniä projekti menee se jatkuu silti. Tulee eräs oranssi juna mieleen.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> No palvelutarjontaan joo, mutta erikoistumisaste jää pieneksi. Ja kun poliikot rupeaa väsäämään niitä klustereita niin tulos on helposti aaltopeltihallien modernimpia lasiversioita.  Minusta nuo pikkukaupunkit pitäisi vaan jättää rauhaan, aikuiset ihmiset kyllä keksii itselleen jotain elinkeinoa joka toimii paikallisesti jos vaan palkkojen annetaan sopeutua, asiaa ei muuten varsinaista edistä valtion tapa maksaa samaa liksaa sijainnista riippumatta. Rakennetaan vaikka ratoja tai jotain muuta perusinfraa, mutta esimerkiksi sattumoisin tiedän että juuri Kuopiossa oli aikanaan sotkettu paikallinen pikkuruinen IT-ala erillaisilla tuilla.


Tämä "jätetään pikkukaupungit rauhaan" on aika kova ja julma arvovalinta, suoraan kuin siirtomaa-ajalta. Niilläkin on oikeus olemassaoloon, kehitykseen ja kansainvälistymiseen. Tuolla periaatteella esimerkiksi Islanti olisi sopinut vaikka upottaa mereen, mutta niin vain silläkin on oma uniikki lokeronsa maailman maiden joukossa. Ja jos pikkukaupungit "jätetään rauhaan" niin sitten kai ne pitäisi jättää rauhaan verotukseltakin. Jos ei niillä ole mitään annettavaa niin miksi niiltä pitäisi ottaa?

Mitä poliitikkojen sähläämiseen tulee, niin se on tietysti ongelma. Mutta se ei tarkoita että itse ajatus klustereista ja verkostoitumisesta olisi huono. Näkisin että vähemmän sähläystä tulisi jos mahdollisimman paljon päätösvaltaa delegoitaisiin suoraan maakuntiin. Suhmurointia tapahtuu silloin kun jaetaan ulkopuolelta tulevia "valtion" rahoja. Kun jaetaan omia vähiä rahoja, silloin tilivelvollisuus on huipussaan ja pakottaa huolellisuuteen.




> Jos sillä logiikalla että asiat sujuu tehokkaammin, paremmin, halvemmalla, tms. hajautetaan valtion toimintoja niin ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan ole. Sijainti ei ole mikään itseisarvo. Tuo esimerkiksi tarkottaisi että alueellistamiselle on tehokkuustavoitteita ja jos ei niihin päästä niin mietitään homma uusiksi, nyt se menee niin että täysin riippumatta siitä kuinka päin seiniä projekti menee se jatkuu silti. Tulee eräs oranssi juna mieleen.


Tämähän siinä on taustalla oleva ajatus. Tai siis toinen niistä. Toinen on se, että hajauttamalla toimintoja luodaan kriittistä massaa muuallekin. Hajauttamisessa ei tietysti ole kauheasti järkeä, jos se kasvattaa kustannuksia. Jos kustannustaso pysyy samana, niin sitten järkeä on, koska silloin toteutetaan ainakin alueellisen tasa-arvon periaatetta. Ja jos säästöjä saadaan, niin alueellistamisessa on paljonkin järkeä. Sen linkatun selvityksen valossa vaikuttaisi siltä, että varsinkin pidemmällä aikavälillä säästöpotentiaali on merkittävä. Lyhyestä aikavälistä ei pidä niin hirveästi huolehtia, jos pitkällä aikavälillä hyötyä on.

----------


## Albert

> Toinen on se, että hajauttamalla toimintoja luodaan kriittistä massaa muuallekin.





> Kriittinen massa on atomin ytimien halkeamisreaktioissa se halkeamiskelpoisen aineen massa, jossa ydinreaktio jatkuu itsestä


Vaikka nyt kuinka halutaan hajasijoittaa ja pitää koko maa asuttuna, niin ei kai me nyt vallan tuollaista haluta sentään?

----------


## petteri

> Tämä "jätetään pikkukaupungit rauhaan" on aika kova ja julma arvovalinta, suoraan kuin siirtomaa-ajalta. Niilläkin on oikeus olemassaoloon, kehitykseen ja kansainvälistymiseen.


Se nyt vaan on niin, että nykyaikainen tietotyö toimii parhaiten miljoonakaupungeissa, joissa on laaja osaamistarjonta. Myös muutaman sadan tuhannen hengen kaupunkiseuduilla on mahdollista saada jotain vahvuuksia hyödynnettyä.

Tosiasiat kannattaa tunnustaa. Kun Suomessa on vain reilut viisi miljoonaa asukasta ja maa on tosi harvaan asuttu, ei montaa tietoaloilla menestyvää kaupunkiseutua pysty olemaan. On turha taistella tuulimyllyjä vastaan, se tulee kalliiksi eikä rahoille saada vastinetta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se nyt vaan on niin, että nykyaikainen tietotyö toimii parhaiten miljoonakaupungeissa, joissa on laaja osaamistarjonta. Myös muutaman sadan tuhannen hengen kaupunkiseuduilla on mahdollista saada jotain vahvuuksia hyödynnettyä.
> 
> Tosiasiat kannattaa tunnustaa. Kun Suomessa on vain reilut viisi miljoonaa asukasta ja maa on tosi harvaan asuttu, ei montaa tietoaloilla menestyvää kaupunkiseutua pysty olemaan. On turha taistella tuulimyllyjä vastaan, se tulee kalliiksi eikä rahoille saada vastinetta.


Samalla logiikalla meidän kannattaisi Suomessa lyödä hanskat tiskiin kokonaan ja vain istua käsiemme päällä, kun työ hoidetaan Lontoossa, New Yorkissa, Shanghaissa, Chengdussa, Manilassa, Chennaissa ja Delhissä meidän puolestamme paljon tehokkaammin (?). Yhtä vähän kuin itse haluat kuulla intialaiselta, että ei sinua kallista tyyppiä kannata elättää Helsingissä, haluaa kuopiolainen kuulla saman sinulta. Tämä on yhtä paljon kysymys arvoista kuin tehokkuudesta.

Eikä se että mahdollistetaan itse yrittäminen tarjoamalla tietty infrastruktuuri loppujen lopuksi ole edes niin kallista. Vai haluaisitko että ne satatuhatta kuopiolaista muuttaisivat takaovellesi elintasopakolaisina ja nostaisivat Helsingin seudun asuntojen kysyntää ja hintoja rajusti vielä nykyisestäkin? Noita sadantuhannen asukkaan kaupunkiseutuja on Suomessa muutama. Miten olisi sellaiset puoli miljoonaa tai miljoona maansisäistä elintasopakolaista nurkkiin norkoilemaan? Silloin ainakin Helsinki todella elättäisi koko maata kun ei sitä kukaan muukaan tekisi. Toivottava tilanne?

----------


## kouvo

> Ja mihinköhän ajattelit vetää sen rajan "koko maan asuttuna pitämisessä". Pitääkö esimerkiksi Kainuussa ja Hämeessä olla sama väeestötiheys, ja jos ei niin mikä riittää. Pointtina että tuo on niin epämääräistä että sillä voi perustella ihan mitä tahansa, vrt. pyörien pitää pyöriä ja siksi kirkonkylämme tarvitsee ohitustien.


Ei kai näihin mitään eksakteja rajoja voi vedellä, sitä paitsi jos pitää asiaa itseisarvona ei tarvitsekaan  :Wink:  Peruspalvelut pitää turvata maan eri osien aluekeskuksissa. Sitten esim. Lääkelaitoksen siirto oli hieno siirto valtiolta vaikka se ei nyt mitään peruspalvelua olekaan. Vaikka siirron työllisyysvaikutukset sekä helsingissä että Kuopiossa ovatkin varsin marginaalisia, niin se oli kuitenkin yksi impulssi siitä että maata kehitetään myös kehä kolmosen ulkopuolella, jolla sitten on kerrannaisvaikutuksia. Henkilökohtaisesti vielä mieltä lämmittivät nämä huippuasiantuntijoiden itkut siitä, että homma kaatuu kun eihän Kuopioon kukaan halua muuttaa ja eihän tuolla takametsissä nyt oikeasti voi olla sellaisia ihmisiä, jotka näitä duuneja osaisivat tehdä. Nooh, se Fimeasta. 

Ei maakunnista helsinkiin muutto kokonaan perustu "vapaaehtoisuuteen". Suomalaiset ovat jo käyneet Kanarialla ja Lontoossa, eikä tuo syrjäisen käpykylän blingbling välttämättä näyttäydykään samanlaisena El Doradona kuin monet tuntuvat kuvittelevan. Se on vähän mittakaavakysymys. Tokihan näiden "vapaaehtoisten" määrä varmasti saadaan kasvamaan jos maakuntia kurjistetaan entisestään. Aluepolitiikka on vaikea asia Suomen kaltaisessa pinta-alaltaan suuressa ja väestömäärältään pienessä maassa. Väittäisin kuitenkin että Suomessa siinä ollaan onnistuttu paremmin kuin esim. Ruotsissa, jonka tosin ei tarvitse huolehtia puolustuspoliittisesta asemastaan, kun mehän niiden sodat ollaan aina käyty  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vai haluaisitko että ne satatuhatta kuopiolaista muuttaisivat takaovellesi elintasopakolaisina ja nostaisivat Helsingin seudun asuntojen kysyntää ja hintoja rajusti vielä nykyisestäkin? Noita sadantuhannen asukkaan kaupunkiseutuja on Suomessa muutama. Miten olisi sellaiset puoli miljoonaa tai miljoona maansisäistä elintasopakolaista nurkkiin norkoilemaan? Silloin ainakin Helsinki todella elättäisi koko maata kun ei sitä kukaan muukaan tekisi. Toivottava tilanne?


Sikäli kun olen kuullut, kuntaministerin omassa puolueessa täällä Helsingissä ollaan aika vahvasti sillä kannalla, että kaikille on parempi, että pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella asuvat voivat elää nykyisillä sijoillaan. Juuri siksi, että jos eivät voi, se tarkoittaa sitä, että silloin ne on elätettävä.

Jos siis muualla Suomessa ei tule toimeen, efekti on samantapainen kuin se, joka on tuonut Suomeen jo kymmeniä tuhansia ihmisiä Baltiasta ja Venäjältä. Sikäli kun olen ymmärtänyt, eivät kaikki ole näistäkään ilahtuneita, joten halutaanko edullista ja nöyrää työvoiman tarjontaa vielä lisää? Epäilemättä se sopii kaikille yrityksille, jotka mielellään maksavat pienempiä palkkoja, kun työvoiman tarjontaa on yllin kyllin.

Kysymys lieneekin pääasiassa siitä, kumpi on pienempi paha, aluepolitiikka vai ei aluepolitiikkaa. Kumpikin maksaa, omalla tavallaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Samalla logiikalla meidän kannattaisi Suomessa lyödä hanskat tiskiin kokonaan ja vain istua käsiemme päällä, kun työ hoidetaan Lontoossa, New Yorkissa, Shanghaissa, Chengdussa, Manilassa, Chennaissa ja Delhissä meidän puolestamme paljon tehokkaammin (?). Yhtä vähän kuin itse haluat kuulla intialaiselta, että ei sinua kallista tyyppiä kannata elättää Helsingissä, haluaa kuopiolainen kuulla saman sinulta. Tämä on yhtä paljon kysymys arvoista kuin tehokkuudesta.


Kyllä kielialueen ykköskaupungeilla on yleensä hyvä vetovoima. Kielimuuri on voimakas vaikuttaja.




> Eikä se että mahdollistetaan itse yrittäminen tarjoamalla tietty infrastruktuuri loppujen lopuksi ole edes niin kallista. Vai haluaisitko että ne satatuhatta kuopiolaista muuttaisivat takaovellesi elintasopakolaisina ja nostaisivat Helsingin seudun asuntojen kysyntää ja hintoja rajusti vielä nykyisestäkin? Noita sadantuhannen asukkaan kaupunkiseutuja on Suomessa muutama. Miten olisi sellaiset puoli miljoonaa tai miljoona maansisäistä elintasopakolaista nurkkiin norkoilemaan? Silloin ainakin Helsinki todella elättäisi koko maata kun ei sitä kukaan muukaan tekisi. Toivottava tilanne?


Minusta Helsingin seutu pystyisi kyllä imemään nykyistä voimakkaampaakin väestönkasvua. Nykyisen väestö kasvaa noin 14000 henkea vuosittain. Tärkein kasvua rajoittava tekijä on pieni valmistuvien asuntojen määrä, joka pitää hinnat korkealla  

Eikä sitä missään Suomessa olla kieltämässä yrittämistä. Muuta minusta vaan yhteiskunnan ei pidä aluepolitiikalla tekohengittää alueita, jotka taantuvat kuitenkin.

----------


## teme

Suomessa ja Helsingissä on "lyöty hanskat tiskiin" aika monenkin alan suhteen. Tänne esimerkiksi on aivan turha haikailla finanssimaailman keskuksia, täällä ei ole siihen massaa. Ja analogiaa jatkaakseni, jos suomalaiset pankki-ihmiset vaatisivat samanlaisia palkkioita kuin Lontoon Cityssä, niin heillä ei olisi töitä.

Eikä tämäkään ole ongelma. Sitten tehdään jotain mihin paikalliset rahkeet riittää, eli olosuhteiden mukaan. Tämä ei ole se kummempi asia kuin että Pohjanmaalla ei voi viljellä kahvipapuja, viljellään jotain muuta. Tosin on näillä leveysasteilla tuotettu sokeriakin reippailla subventioilla, mitäköhän iloa siitäkin oli? Ja ne keinot ja alat löytyy kun poliitikot jättää rauhaan.


Mikäköhän muuten olisi semmoinen tulos tai tosiasia että joku alueellistaminen peruttaisiin? Jos sellaista ei ole niin on ihan turha puhua mistään tavoitteista, ei niillä ole mitään väliä jos ei niistä seuraa mitään. Tuo on umpisurkeaa hallintoa. Tosin se Lääkelaitos menee ilmeisesti niin päin seiniä, että tuossa voi jopa niin käydä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eikä sitä missään Suomessa olla kieltämässä yrittämistä. Muuta minusta vaan yhteiskunnan ei pidä aluepolitiikalla tekohengittää alueita, jotka taantuvat kuitenkin.


Yhteiskunnan ei pidä myöskään aluepolitiikalla tekohengittää alueita, jotka kehittyvät muutenkin. Tekohengitys tarkoittaa esim. ylisuuria infrainvestointeja, tai hallinnon tai koulutuksen tarkoituksellista keskittämistä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 1:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 1:19 ----------




> Suomessa ja Helsingissä on "lyöty hanskat tiskiin" aika monenkin alan suhteen. Tänne esimerkiksi on aivan turha haikailla finanssimaailman keskuksia, täällä ei ole siihen massaa. Ja analogiaa jatkaakseni, jos suomalaiset pankki-ihmiset vaatisivat samanlaisia palkkioita kuin Lontoon Cityssä, niin heillä ei olisi töitä.
> 
> Eikä tämäkään ole ongelma. Sitten tehdään jotain mihin paikalliset rahkeet riittää, eli olosuhteiden mukaan. Tämä ei ole se kummempi asia kuin että Pohjanmaalla ei voi viljellä kahvipapuja, viljellään jotain muuta. Tosin on näillä leveysasteilla tuotettu sokeriakin reippailla subventioilla, mitäköhän iloa siitäkin oli? Ja ne keinot ja alat löytyy kun poliitikot jättää rauhaan.


Finanssimaailman keskuksissa on aika monta taantuvaa paikkaa, vaikkapa New York joka on menettänyt asemiaan Lontoolle. Tässä kilpailemisessa ei olisi kovin paljon järkeä. Sitäpaitsi tuokin liiketoiminta on virtualisoitumassa, irtoamassa maantieteellisistä rajoitteista.

Vapaa yrittäminen on hyvä asia, mutta se tarkoittaa että valtion pitää ottaa näppinsä irti mm. koulutus- ja innovaatiopolitiikasta. Maan eri osiin pitäisi sitten voida vapaasti perustaa yliopistotasoisia oppilaitoksia alalle kuin alalle. Tosin realistisesti näkisin että julkisen sektorin, esim. maakunnan, kannattaa kuitenkin olla mukana koulutuspolitiikassa. Se tuo pitkäjänteisyyttä, johon täysin yksityiset korkeakoulut eivät kenties kykenisi. Vaikka mistä sen tietää: alunperin aika monta Suomen yliopistoa ja korkeakoulua on perustettu yksityisesti ja vasta kansallistettu "tiedostavalla" aikakaudella, näin esim. läheisesti tuntemani Turun kauppakorkeakoulu ja Turun yliopisto.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Finanssimaailman keskuksissa on aika monta taantuvaa paikkaa, vaikkapa New York joka on menettänyt asemiaan Lontoolle. Tässä kilpailemisessa ei olisi kovin paljon järkeä. Sitäpaitsi tuokin liiketoiminta on virtualisoitumassa, irtoamassa maantieteellisistä rajoitteista.


Se on irtoamassa sen lisäksi koulutuspoliittisista rajoitteistaan. Tulevaisuuden finanssimaailmassa pankkiirit on korvattu matemaatikoilla ja heidän algoritmeillaan. Ainakin mitä nyt treidauksesta puhutaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Se on irtoamassa sen lisäksi koulutuspoliittisista rajoitteistaan. Tulevaisuuden finanssimaailmassa pankkiirit on korvattu matemaatikoilla ja heidän algoritmeillaan. Ainakin mitä nyt treidauksesta puhutaan.


Eikös tuo ole jo nykypäivää?

----------


## petteri

> Vapaa yrittäminen on hyvä asia, mutta se tarkoittaa että valtion pitää ottaa näppinsä irti mm. koulutus- ja innovaatiopolitiikasta. Maan eri osiin pitäisi sitten voida vapaasti perustaa yliopistotasoisia oppilaitoksia alalle kuin alalle. Tosin realistisesti näkisin että julkisen sektorin, esim. maakunnan, kannattaa kuitenkin olla mukana koulutuspolitiikassa. Se tuo pitkäjänteisyyttä, johon täysin yksityiset korkeakoulut eivät kenties kykenisi. Vaikka mistä sen tietää: alunperin aika monta Suomen yliopistoa ja korkeakoulua on perustettu yksityisesti ja vasta kansallistettu "tiedostavalla" aikakaudella, näin esim. läheisesti tuntemani Turun kauppakorkeakoulu ja Turun yliopisto.


Kannatan valtion näppien irrottamista koulutuspolitiikasta suurelta osin. Se voitaisiin aloittaa sillä, että sopivalla aikavälillä eri yliopistoihin olisi sama pisteraja eli pyritään esimerkiksi opiskelemaan lakia. Jos opiskelija pääsisi sisään, hän voisi vapaasti valita opiskeleeko Helsingissä vai Rovaniemellä. Rahoitus tulee yliopistoille opiskelijoiden mukaan. Sama muilla aloilla. Ihan yhdessä yössä tuota ei toki voi toteuttaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kannatan valtion näppien irrottamista koulutuspolitiikasta suurelta osin. Se voitaisiin aloittaa sillä, että sopivalla aikavälillä eri yliopistoihin olisi sama pisteraja eli pyritään esimerkiksi opiskelemaan lakia. Jos opiskelija pääsisi sisään, hän voisi vapaasti valita opiskeleeko Helsingissä vai Rovaniemellä. Rahoitus tulee yliopistoille opiskelijoiden mukaan. Sama muilla aloilla. Ihan yhdessä yössä tuota ei toki voi toteuttaa.


Millä tavoin tuo yhtenäinen pisteraja ajaisi tavoitetta? Se että opiskelija vie rahoituksen mukanaan olisi tietysti markkinataloutta, mutta yhtenäinen pisteraja ei. En ole pohtinut koulutuspolitiikkaa kovin syvällisesti, mutta *jos* markkinamalliin mentäisiin niin vaikuttaisi luontevalta että yliopistot kilpailisivat keskenään kaikin mahdollisin tavoin. Tämä tarkoittaisi että esimerkiksi Lapin yliopistoon pääsisi opiskelemaan oikeustiedettä helpommin kuin Helsingin yliopistoon. (Kuten varmaan nykyään pääseekin?) Se tietysti tarkoittaisi että Lapin yliopiston taso potentiaalisesti laskisi suhteessa Helsingin yliopistoon, mikä puolestaan vähentäisi sen houkuttavuutta, joten heidän itsensä pitäisi kiristää sisäänottovaatimuksia riittävästi, jotta taso säilyy. Ja ennen kaikkea pitäisi löytää joku uniikki asia, jonka vuoksi Lapin yliopisto on parempi valinta kuin Helsingin yliopisto. Osalle opiskelijoista läheisyys voisi olla sellainen asia, toisille joku erikoisala ja kolmansille parempi henkilökohtainen ohjaus. Ja tietysti Lapin yliopisto voisi perustaa sivutoimipisteen vaikka Helsinkiin ja kilpailla suoraan Helsingin yliopiston kanssa. Yliopisto sitten sisäisesti allokoisi resurssejaan ja loisi synergioitaan eri toimipisteiden kesken.

No, tämä on vähän ajatusleikkiä. En usko että ihan puhdas markkinamalli on välttämättä paras malli. Puhdas keskusjohtoisuuskaan tuskin sitä on. Eri hallintomallit optimoivat eri asioita. Jos halutaan korostaa maakunnallista ja alueellista vaikuttavuutta, niin sitten maakunnallistaminen olisi todennäköisesti toimiva vaihtoehto ja linjassa laajamittaisen maakuntahallinnon ja -autonomian kanssa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eli tällaistakin voi "maakuntayliopistossa" opiskelu olla.


En laskisi Turun ja Tampereen yliopistoja ja korkeakouluja maakuntayliopistoiksi. Tampere ja varsinkin Turku ovat yliopistokaupunkeja, vaikka ei ihan samalla tavalla kuin Cambridge tai Harward, mutta kuitenkin enemmän sellaisia kuin Helsinki.

Maakuntayliopistoiksi lasken sellaiset joilla on suppea ainevalikoima kuten Lappeenranta, Joensuu, Kuopio, Vaasa ja Rovaniemi. Keskisarjassa ovat Jyväskylä ja Oulu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En laskisi Turun ja Tampereen yliopistoja ja korkeakouluja maakuntayliopistoiksi. Tampere ja varsinkin Turku ovat yliopistokaupunkeja, vaikka ei ihan samalla tavalla kuin Cambridge tai Harward, mutta kuitenkin enemmän sellaisia kuin Helsinki.
> 
> Maakuntayliopistoiksi lasken sellaiset joilla on suppea ainevalikoima kuten Lappeenranta, Joensuu, Kuopio, Vaasa ja Rovaniemi. Keskisarjassa ovat Jyväskylä ja Oulu.


Mutta pitäisi olla joku objektiivinen kriteeri, jolla luokitella näitä. Kyllähän myös Jyväskylä ja Oulu ovat isoja, monialaisia yliopistoja. Ja täytyy muistaa, että nykyisten Helsingin ulkopuolisten yliopistojen historiakaan ei ole kauhean pitkä (ulkomuistista taisi olla niin että Turun yliopisto perustettiin 1920, Turun kauppakorkea 1950, Oulun yliopisto 1958 ja Tampereen yliopisto siirrettiin Helsingistä 1966, Tampereen teknillinen korkeakoulu perustettiin muistaakseni vielä joskus tuon jälkeen Otaniemen etäkampuksena tms.). Mistä sen tietää mitä pienestä maakuntayliopistosta voi suotuisissa oloissa kehittyä esim. seuraavan 50 vuoden aikana?

Muuten, havahduin juuri siihen, että eihän Kuopion yliopistoa ole enää olemassakaan. Ne yhdistyivät juuri Joensuun kanssa Itä-Suomen yliopistoksi, joka on kokoluokassa ihan heti Tampereen yliopiston ja Jyväskylän yliopiston takana. Ja tarkkaan ottaen Turun kauppakorkeakin on nyt osa Turun yliopistoa. Eli kyllä tämä yliopistokenttäkin näyttää muuttuvan pikku hiljaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... Tampereen teknillinen korkeakoulu perustettiin muistaakseni vielä joskus tuon jälkeen Otaniemen etäkampuksena tms.). Mistä sen tietää mitä pienestä maakuntayliopistosta voi suotuisissa oloissa kehittyä esim. seuraavan 50 vuoden aikana?


TTKK perustetiin TKK:n sivukorkeakouluksi 1965 ja siitä tuli itsenäinen korkeakoulu 1972. Minä aloitin opinnot siellä 1975 ja teekkarilakkiini sain vielä Otaniemen kokardin. Viimeisenä vuosikertana.

TTKK perustettiin siksi, että haluttiin lisätä DI-koulutuksen määrää. Mutta myös laatua. Tampereella koulutusohjelmat poikkesivat Otaniemestä. Nykyään taitavat olla enemmän päällekkäisiä siten, että Otaniemessä on karsittu joitain kapea-alaisuuksia. Mutta edelleen on keskitytty eri asioihin.

Jatko-opintojen myötä olen saanut tutustua businespohjaiseen korkeakouluun nykyisessä Aalto-yliopistossa, enkä liputa sellaisen puolesta. Yhteistyö teollisuuden kanssa on hyväksi, mutta tieteen itsenäisyydelle ja riippumattomuudelle ei ole hyväksi joutua toimimaan rahoittajien ehdoilla. On kestämätön tilanne, ettei perustutkimusta tai muuta nopeasti liiketoiminnaksi muutettavaa tiedettä voi harjoittaa, kun sellaisen rahoittaminen ei ketään kiinnosta.

Kun ollaan joukkoliikennefoorumilla, on hyvä todeta, että koko joukkoliikenneala on sellainen, että vähäkin tutkimus kuolee ja kuihtuu pois, jos sitä voi tutkia vain ulkoa saatavalla rahalla. Tehokas ja hyvin hoidettu joukkoliikenne ei ole minkään yrityksen taloudellinen intressi, koska tavoitteena on minimoida joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvät ostot kun kaikki yritykset haluavat maksimoida myynnin. Asia kiinnostaa ainoastaan julkista sektoria, joka joutuu rahoittamaan joukkoliikenteen. Mutta paljonko sieltäkään heruu rahaa tutkimukseen, kun liikennelaitokset ja toimivaltaiset viranomaiset kuten HSL painiskelevat itsekin raha- ja resurssipulassa. Se vähä raha mitä löytyy, menee käytännössä alan konsulteille. Eivätkä ne tee tiedettä, sillä tieteellä ei konsulttifirma pysy hengissä.

Minusta tiede kuuluu niihin yhteiskunnan toimintoihin, joita ei voi hoitaa markkinavetoisesti. Tieteestä on päätettävä strategiaperustein ja se on pakko rahoittaa julkisesti, koska vain harvoin tieteen rahoittaminen on taloudellisesti tuottavaa. Tästä seuraa myös se, että on aika lailla yhdentekevää, missä tiedettä tehdään. Ei siihen päde sama mikä pätee liiketoiminnan menestykseen.

Antero

----------


## hmikko

> Helsingin ulkopuolisten yliopistojen historiakaan ei ole kauhean pitkä


No, se Helsingin yliopiston pitkä historia on Helsingin ulkopuolista (Turun Akatemia 1640-1828). Jos Turun Akatemian kautta ei oteta lukuun, niin Helsingin ylipiston historia on aika tarkkaan 90 vuotta pidempi kuin ÅA:n ja TY:n.

Mutta mitäpä näitä luokittelemaan. Valtionhallinnon ja kaikkien muidenkin mantra on viime vuodet ollut kunkin putiikin keskittyminen vahvuuksiinsa. Käytännössä rönsyjä ei ole paljon karsittu ja osittain toteutettu politiikka on tehnyt siitä jopa vaikeampaa. Turussa esimerkiksi on monia luonnontieteiden laitoksia kaksin kappalein puhtaasti kielipolitiikan takia, mikä on vahvasti englannin kielellä toimivilla aloilla varsin älytöntä. Sitten on semmoisia kukkasia, että ÅA opettaa suomea ja kouluttaa suomenkielen opettajia, kun kadun toisella puolella on suomenkielinen yliopisto, joka tekee samaa (siis kouluttaa myös suomea vieraana kielenä opettavia). ÅA:n opettajakoulutus on sijoitettu taktisesti Vaasaan, minne etelän ruotsinkieliset eivät halua mennä asustelemaan ja jättävät osin harjoittelun tekemättä. Lopputulemana on epäpäteviä opettajia ruotsinkielisissä kouluissa ja suomenkielisiä huonommat PISA-tulokset sun muuta.

----------


## petteri

> Mutta pitäisi olla joku objektiivinen kriteeri, jolla luokitella näitä. Kyllähän myös Jyväskylä ja Oulu ovat isoja, monialaisia yliopistoja. Ja täytyy muistaa, että nykyisten Helsingin ulkopuolisten yliopistojen historiakaan ei ole kauhean pitkä (ulkomuistista taisi olla niin että Turun yliopisto perustettiin 1920, Turun kauppakorkea 1950, Oulun yliopisto 1958 ja Tampereen yliopisto siirrettiin Helsingistä 1966, Tampereen teknillinen korkeakoulu perustettiin muistaakseni vielä joskus tuon jälkeen Otaniemen etäkampuksena tms.). Mistä sen tietää mitä pienestä maakuntayliopistosta voi suotuisissa oloissa kehittyä esim. seuraavan 50 vuoden aikana?


Minusta on hiukan vaikea uskoa, että mikään nykyisillä pienistä yliopistopaikkakunnista on mahdollisuuksia kasvaa elinvoimaisiksi yli 20000 opiskelijan tai tutkijan yliopistopaikkakunniksi. Suomessa ei ole niin paljon yliopistokykyisiä nuoria. Minusta pienimmät yliopistot kannattaisi muuttaa ammattikorkeakouluiksi. Esimerkkeinä ammattikorkeiksi muutettavista yliopistoista, voidaan ottaa vaikka Lappeenranta, Vaasa, Rovaniemi ja Joensuu.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta on hiukan vaikea uskoa, että mikään nykyisillä pienistä yliopistopaikkakunnista on mahdollisuuksia kasvaa elinvoimaisiksi yli 20000 opiskelijan tai tutkijan yliopistopaikkakunniksi. Suomessa ei ole niin paljon yliopistokykyisiä nuoria. Minusta pienimmät yliopistot kannattaisi muuttaa ammattikorkeakouluiksi. Esimerkkeinä ammattikorkeiksi muutettavista yliopistoista, voidaan ottaa vaikka Lappeenranta, Vaasa, Rovaniemi ja Joensuu.


Mikä raja tuo 20 000 opiskelijaa on? Uskoisin että puoletkin riittää komeasti elinvoimaiseen toimintaan. Tiukemmalla alakohtaisella fokuksella ehkä neljäsosakin.

Muuttaminen ammattikorkeakouluiksi on tietysti yksi vaihtoehto. Olennaistahan maakunnallisen vaikuttavuuden kannalta lienee enemmän opetus kuin tutkimus. Mutta kun korkein opetus perustuu tutkimukseen, niin kyllä tutkimustakin täytyy jonkin verran olla. Tarkoituksenmukaista nimittäin tuskin on laskea näistä laitoksista valmistuneiden osaamistasoa ja uramahdollisuuksia.

Toinen asia on sitten se, että nykyinen ammattikorkeakoulutus on räjähtänyt kokonaan käsistä. Sitä pitäisi järkeistää. En sano suoraan karsia, koska se saattaisi johtaa väärään mielikuvaan. Mutta paikka paikoin sopii kysyä missä suhteessa koulutusmäärät ja -alat ovat tarpeeseen nähden.

----------


## hmikko

> Mikä raja tuo 20 000 opiskelijaa on? Uskoisin että puoletkin riittää komeasti elinvoimaiseen toimintaan. Tiukemmalla alakohtaisella fokuksella ehkä neljäsosakin.


Maailman parhaaksi mainitulla MIT:lla on opiskelijoita 10 300. Bostonin seudulla on sitten tietty lisäksi Harvard sun muita instituutioita, joten opiskelijapopulaatiota muuten riittää.

----------


## SD202

> Toinen asia on sitten se, että nykyinen ammattikorkeakoulutus on räjähtänyt kokonaan käsistä. Sitä pitäisi järkeistää. En sano suoraan karsia, koska se saattaisi johtaa väärään mielikuvaan. Mutta paikka paikoin sopii kysyä missä suhteessa koulutusmäärät ja -alat ovat tarpeeseen nähden.


Samaa mieltä. Olen itsekin käynyt ammattikorkeakoulututkinnon ja opetuksen taso oli mitä oli, kun opinahjoni ei pysynyt mukana kehityksen kärryillä, kun yhtäkkiä toisen asteen oppilaitoksessa ryhdyttiin kouluttamaan "asiantuntijoita työelämään". Valmistumisestani on hiukan vajaat kymmenen vuotta, joten sitä en osaa sanoa, millainen on koulutuksen nykyinen taso tuossa samassa opinahjossa.

Ammattikorkeakoulujärjestelmällä oli kai alun perin tarkoitus kilpailla korkeakoulututkintojen kanssa, mutta käytännön toteutuksessa olikin sitten suuria eroja koulusta riippuen. Ja taisi joku viisas unohtaa senkin seikan, että työelämässä pitää olla niitä käytännön työn tekijöitä tietty määrä, jotta työelämä rullaa. Kaikki eivät vaan voi olla niitä "työelämän asiantuntijoita", jotka kehittävät työelämää - mutta eivät kai tee mitään konkreettista.  :Wink: 

t. "Ammattikorkeakoulun käynyt, mutta käytännön työn tekijä nykyisessä pestissä"

----------


## petteri

Bostonissa (alueella 4,6 miljoonaa asukasta) taitaa olla yliopisto-opiskelijoita melkein saman verran kuin Suomessa. Alueen kokonaisuus ratkaisee, ei yksittäisen hallintoyksikön koko. Ja muutenkin MIT:n edellytykset menestyä ovat erilaiset, kun sinne hakee maailman opiskelijoiden, professoreiden ja tutkijoiden kerma.

Suomalaiset pienet yliopistot joutuvat tyytymään Suomessakin suurelta osin keskinkertaisuuksiiin sekä opiskelija-aineksessa, opettajakunnassa että tutkijoissa. Edellytykset korkealaatuiselle koulutukselle ovat siis huonot.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Suomalaiset pienet yliopistot joutuvat tyytymään Suomessakin suurelta osin keskinkertaisuuksiiin sekä opiskelija-aineksessa, opettajakunnassa että tutkijoissa. Edellytykset korkealaatuiselle koulutukselle ovat siis huonot.


Voi olla, mutta sillä on pärjättävä mitä on. Kannattaa edes yrittää. Vaihtoehto kun on lyödä hanskat tiskiin. Aika varmaa on, että koulutettu keskinkertaisuus on hyödyllisempi kuin kouluttamaton keskinkertaisuus. Ja kyllähän suomalaiset keskinkertaisuudet ovat aika hyvän maan luoneet lähes tyhjästä. Suomen valtti on tietty tasalaatuisuus, sitä tietää mitä saa. Muualla voi olla todella teräviä huippuja, mutta myös todellisia pöljäkkeitä. Meillä on niukasti kumpiakaan. Ja yritysmaailman näkökulmasta se tasalaatuisuus ei kaikissa tehtävissä ole haitta vaan voi olla jopa etu. Siitä olen melko varma että pelkällä maan sisäisellä keskittämisellä ei saada aikaan huippua. Sen sijaan osa lahjakkuuspotentiaalista jää hyödyntämättä ja maa kurjistuu.

----------


## hmikko

> Edellytykset korkealaatuiselle koulutukselle ovat siis huonot.


Väitän, että tämä on kukkua. Edellytykset eivät ole sen huonommat kuin vastaavan kokoisella populaatiolla missään muallakaan. Yhteiskunnan ja peruskoulun toimivuuden perusteella pitäisi olla paremmatkin kuin monessa paikassa. Hyvällä hengellä, innolla, pitkäjänteisyydellä ja yhteistyöllä osaaminen on aina syntynyt. Suomi ei ole järin suuri houkutin ulkomaisille tekijöille akateemisen yhteisön pienuuden, syrjäisyyden ja ilmaston takia, mutta kykyjä voi kyllä aivan hyvin kasvattaa omasta takaa. Kliseeksi asti on mainostettu suomalaista musiikkikoulutusjärjestelmää, joka nähtävästi pystyy tuottamaan 'huippuja' (vieroksun sanaa) suhteettoman paljon kansan kokoon nähden. Mikään ei estä tekemästä vastaavaa muilla aloilla ja korkeakouluasteella (Sibelius-Akatemia on tosin sekin kriitikoiden mielestä ummehtunut). Suomalaisia akateemisia palkkojakin ihminen sietää, jos työ on mielekästä ja mielenkiintoista, mitä tiede helpostikin voi olla.

Nykyinen yliopistopolitiikka ei käytännön tasolla ole tätä mitenkään tukemassa, kun byrokratiaa myllätään uusiksi jatkuvasti ja kaikennäköistä planketin täyttöä ja turhaa raportointia lisätään sen kun ehditään. Tälllä hetkellä yliopistojen taloushallinto on siinä jamassa, että hyvä jos kukaan saa edes yhtä laskua maksetuksi. Hallintoihmisiltä ei saa vastauksia yksinkertaisiin kysymyksiin, kun he ovat samassa kaaoksessa. Energia menee kaikkeen muuhun kuin siihen mihin pitäisi, eli  tutkimukseen ja opetukseen. Vika ei ole edellytyksissä, jos ammumme itseämme jalkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kliseeksi asti on mainostettu suomalaista musiikkikoulutusjärjestelmää, joka nähtävästi pystyy tuottamaan 'huippuja' (vieroksun sanaa) suhteettoman paljon kansan kokoon nähden. Mikään ei estä tekemästä vastaavaa muilla aloilla ja korkeakouluasteella (Sibelius-Akatemia on tosin sekin kriitikoiden mielestä ummehtunut).


Kyllä sekin onnistutaan pilaamaan. Hajasijoitetaan Sibis vaikkapa Kajaaniin, ei siinä muuta tarvita.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllä sekin onnistutaan pilaamaan. Hajasijoitetaan Sibis vaikkapa Kajaaniin, ei siinä muuta tarvita.


Itse asiassa Sibelius-Akatemian kirkkomusiikin koulutusohjelma sijaitsee Kuopiossa. En usko että se tekee siitä huonompaa kuin se olisi Helsingissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Itse asiassa Sibelius-Akatemian kirkkomusiikin koulutusohjelma sijaitsee Kuopiossa. En usko että se tekee siitä huonompaa kuin se olisi Helsingissä.


Ei varmasti tee. Kuopioon voisi hyvin sijoittaa myös esimerkiksi Afrikan-tutkimuksen, assyriologian, egyptologian, Keski-Aasian tutkimuksen ja vaikkapa seemiläiset kielet ja kulttuurit.

----------


## ultrix

> Helsinki on yksi pienimpiä pääkaupunkeja jos Euroopan vanhat valtiot jotka muodostuivat enne 1920-lukua lasketaan mukaan. Ainoastaan lilliputtivaltioissa joissakin kommunismin romahtamisen seurauksena 1900-luvulla syntyneissä valtioissa on pienemmät. Eli kasvunvaraa on. Muissa 3-10 miljoonan asukkaan maissa pääkaupungit ovat isompia.


Entäs Norja tai Sveitsi? Sekä Oslo että Sveitsin suurin kaupunki Zürich (valaliiton hallintokaupunki Bern on Tampereen kokoinen pikkukaupunki) ovat Helsinkiä selvästi pienempiä. Niinikään 1918 itsenäistyneet, n. 1940-1990 miehitettyinä olleet Baltian maat, ei edes Riian seutu yllä Helsingin seudun väkimäärään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itse asiassa Sibelius-Akatemian kirkkomusiikin koulutusohjelma sijaitsee Kuopiossa. En usko että se tekee siitä huonompaa kuin se olisi Helsingissä.


Ollaan kaukana joukkoliikenteestä, mutta onhan tämä off-topicia. Siksi totean vain, kun musiikista puhutaan, että Kuhmossa (10.000 asukasta) järjestetään vuosittain yksi maailman arvostetuimmista ja pidetyimmistä muisiikkifestivaaleista. Se kerää artistikaartin, jollaisesta metropolien musiikkijuhlat eivät edes uneksi. En tee tätä arviota itse, koska en ymmärrä niistä asioista mitään. Toistan vain mitä alan ihmiset kertovat.

Mitä tämä merkitsee? Minusta se kertoo sitä, että suuruuden ja määrän ideologia ja ihannointi ovat eri asia kuin laatu. Tilastollisesti toki miljoonakertainen määrä voi tuottaa miljoonakertaisesti laadukkaita asioita. Mutta se ei tarkoita sitä, etteikö laatua voi esiintyä minimaalisessakin määrässä. Jos laatuun panostetaan, sitä saadaan. Jos ei panosteta, laatua voi ilmentyä siitä huolimatta kun määrä kasvaa. Tai otan brutaalin vertauksen: haulikolla osuu, vaikkei ymmärrä edes tähdätä, tarkka-ampujalle riittää yksi luoti tuhannen haulin sijasta.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siksi totean vain, kun musiikista puhutaan, että Kuhmossa (10.000 asukasta) järjestetään vuosittain yksi maailman arvostetuimmista ja pidetyimmistä muisiikkifestivaaleista. Se kerää artistikaartin, jollaisesta metropolien musiikkijuhlat eivät edes uneksi.


Varmasti, mutta festarit ovatkin vähän eri asia. Kukaan ei jää asumaan festarikaupunkiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Varmasti, mutta festarit ovatkin vähän eri asia. Kukaan ei jää asumaan festarikaupunkiin.


Ehkä, mutta on se silti mielenkiintoinen kysymys, miten ihmiset viitsivät edes musiikkitapahtuman vuoksi vaivautua Kuhmoon (missä en ole itsekään ikinä käynyt). Luulisi ettei sinne viitsisi edes mennä, kun on hankala matka maailmalta. Normaalin logiikan mukaan sen ei pitäisi houkutella. Jotain siellä on osattu tehdä oikein.

Vaikka asuminen on eri asia kuin käyminen, väitän että jos esimerkiksi CERN:n hiukkaskiihdytin olisi rakennettu Sveitsin sijasta Suomeen ja Kuhmoon, niin kyllä sinne olisi jatkuva virta fysiikan kansainvälisiä huippuja sekä käymään että asumaan joksikin aikaa, jotkut kenties loppuiäkseen. Ihminen joka elää työlleen menee sinne minne työ vaatii eikä mieti siinä kuinka monta cappucinobaaria Kuhmossa on.  :Wink:   Toki kaikki meistä eivät elä vain työlleen, mutta ei kaikkien tarvitsekaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ehkä, mutta on se silti mielenkiintoinen kysymys, miten ihmiset viitsivät edes musiikkitapahtuman vuoksi vaivautua Kuhmoon (missä en ole itsekään ikinä käynyt).


Siksi että kesällä matkustellaan, siksi että festareille nimenomaan halutaan matkustaa pois omasta asuinympäristöstään, mielellään pois kaupunkiympäristöstä. Siksi Suomi on täynnä huipputason festareita, mutta kulttuurin tuottajat asuvat isoissa kaupungeissa. Savonlinnassakin on isot oopperajuhlat, muttei mitään oopperaan liittyvää pysyvää toimintaa (en ainakaan minä ole kuullut). Jos oopperaa tuottavat ihmiset haluaisivat asua Savonlinnassa, varmasti olisivat jo sankoin joukoin muuttaneet sinne. Ja varmasti sieltä löytyisi ooppera-alan koulutusta, jos olisi kiinnostusta. Mutta ei, heistä on kiva käydä siellä kesällä muutama viikko.

Festarit ja pysyvät asuinpaikat eivät vain kohtaa. Festareille mennään sinne, mihin kaikki muutkin menevät. Tämä pätee asumiseenkin, mutta kun enemmistö tästä huipputason kulttuuriväestä haluaa mieluummin asua Helsingissä (jos sekään riittää) ja käydä Kuhmossa, Sysmässä, Savonlinnassa, ties missä.

Yksittäisen huipputapahtuman lanseeraaminen Kuhmoon on vähän eri, koska siihen riittää, että sinne tulee vain se kulttuuriväki. Jos halutaan, että se kulttuuriväki muuttaa Kuhmoon, tarvitaan ympärille kaikki se elämä, mitä nämä haluavat asuinpaikaltaan. Yleensä siihen ei Kuhmon verran asukkaita riitä, harvoin Kuopionkaan verran.

----------


## ultrix

> Minusta on aika vaikea kuvitella, että hiljaista rauhallista elinympäristöä, perusperhe-elämää ja varmaa eläkevirkaa arvostavat henkilöt olisivat yleensä hyviä globaaleja verkottujia. 
> 
> Käsitykseni mukaan yleensä hyvät verkottujat ovat hyvin kiinnostuneita monenlaisista virikkeistä ja jatkuvasti menossa tapaamassa uusia ihmisiä. Vaikka eihän toki lääkelaitoksessa kaikkien tarvitse olla hyviä kansainvälisiä tai kansallisia verkottujia, mutta lääkelaitoksessa tarvitaan myös niitä.
> 
> Kun toimipiste on Helsingissä globaalit menijät ja perus-Pentit voivat olla töissä samassa rakennuksessa. Kuopiossa verkottujat jäävät sitten helposti puuttumaan. Tuo on iso miinus organisaation elinvoimalle. Ja vaihtuvuuskin jää Kuopion tapaisessa kaupungissa helposti liian pieneksi organisaation elinvoiman kannalta kun vaihtoehtoisia työpaikkoja ei erikoistuneelle työntekijälle ole, samassa työpaikassa on pakko pysyä.


Satun tuntemaan sosiaalisen median ammattilaisia, hardcore-verkottujia siis, jotka asuvat mm. Paraisilla, Kuusamossa, Sotkamossa ja Rovaniemellä. Itse asiassa Kajaanin dynaamisin kunta on juuri Sotkamo, mihin vaikuttaa varmasti Vuokatti, ja Kajaanihan on käytännössä ihan vieressä. Harmi vain, ettei Vuokattiin pääse edelleenkään junalla, vaikka rata on kunnossa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:02 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:52 ----------




> Kuopion seudulla on reilu satatuhatta asukasta. Jotenkin ne toiveet pitää suhteuttaa siihen jos niitä aikoo toteuttaa. Tämä on vaan fakta.


Entäs Ranskassa? Orléans (116 000 as.) ja Mulhouse/Müllhausen (110 000 as.) lienevät tarpeettomia tuppukyliä, jotka pitäisi lakkauttaa? Molemmissa on muuten korkeatasoinen yliopisto ja ratikka. Jos koko seutu lasketaan mukaan, jälkimmäinen on toki jotain Oulun tai Turun seudun kokoluokkaa, Orléansista en saanut vertailukelpoisia tietoja koko seudun asukasmäärästä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:02 ----------




> esimerkiksi Lapin yliopistoon pääsisi opiskelemaan oikeustiedettä helpommin kuin Helsingin yliopistoon. (Kuten varmaan nykyään pääseekin?) Se tietysti tarkoittaisi että Lapin yliopiston taso potentiaalisesti laskisi suhteessa Helsingin yliopistoon


Ei välttämättä. Jos opetuksen taso on hyvä, saadaan tabula rasa-opiskelijoista huippujuristeja, ja jos opetus on huonoa, ei Helsingin oikikseen hakenut, jo valmiiksi juridiikkaa tunteva saa välttämättä mitään irti oikeustieteen kandidaattiopinnoista. Ainoastaan sillä on väliä, minkälaisia valmistuneita yliopisto "tuottaa", ei sillä, minkälaista "raaka-ainetta" se ottaa sisälle.

----------


## teme

> Entäs Ranskassa? Orléans (116 000 as.) ja Mulhouse/Müllhausen (110 000 as.) lienevät tarpeettomia tuppukyliä, jotka pitäisi lakkauttaa? Molemmissa on muuten korkeatasoinen yliopisto ja ratikka. Jos koko seutu lasketaan mukaan, jälkimmäinen on toki jotain Oulun tai Turun seudun kokoluokkaa, Orléansista en saanut vertailukelpoisia tietoja koko seudun asukasmäärästä.


Orleansista on alle 100km Parisiin ja noin 50km seuraavaan isompaan kaupunkiin. Vertailu Keski-Eurooppaan missä niitä pieniä kaupunkeja on tiheässä ei ole kovin järkevää.

----------


## petteri

> Entäs Ranskassa? Orléans (116 000 as.) ja Mulhouse/Müllhausen (110 000 as.) lienevät tarpeettomia tuppukyliä, jotka pitäisi lakkauttaa? Molemmissa on muuten korkeatasoinen yliopisto ja ratikka. Jos koko seutu lasketaan mukaan, jälkimmäinen on toki jotain Oulun tai Turun seudun kokoluokkaa, Orléansista en saanut vertailukelpoisia tietoja koko seudun asukasmäärästä.


Mulhouse sijaitsee yhtenäisellä kaupunkialueella, jolla on noin 830 000 asukasta (Basel- Freiburg - Mulhouse). Tuolla alueella on muuten myös paljon isompi Freiburgin yliopisto (22000 opiskelijaa.) ja Baselissakin on yliopisto. Kyseessä on siis vain vähän Helsinkiä pienempi yliopistopaikkakunta. Alueen kovatasoisin Freiburgin yliopisto on muuten perustettu 1457 ja sillä on Saksassa oikein hyvä maine. 

Orleansin seutualueella on noin 370 000 asukasta, yliopisto on perustettu vuonna 1235 ja on Ranskan toiseksi vanhin yliopisto. 

Suomessa pienet yliopistopaikkakunnat ovat todella paljon pienempiä ja hyvin eri kategoriassa.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaikka asuminen on eri asia kuin käyminen, väitän että jos esimerkiksi CERN:n hiukkaskiihdytin olisi rakennettu Sveitsin sijasta Suomeen ja Kuhmoon, niin kyllä sinne olisi jatkuva virta fysiikan kansainvälisiä huippuja sekä käymään että asumaan joksikin aikaa, jotkut kenties loppuiäkseen. Ihminen joka elää työlleen menee sinne minne työ vaatii eikä mieti siinä kuinka monta cappucinobaaria Kuhmossa on.   Toki kaikki meistä eivät elä vain työlleen, mutta ei kaikkien tarvitsekaan.


Olisiko myös niin, että akatemia generoi väkisinkin tietyn määrän espressomestoja? Jos otetaan suomalainen erikoiskahviketju benchmarkiksi, varsinaisten yliopistokaupunkien (ml. Hervanta) ulkopuolella Robert's Coffee löytyy ainakin Lahdesta, Seinäjoelta, Kokkolasta, Porista ja Torniosta. Torniota lukuunottamatta noissa onkin _yliopistokeskus_, eli hypoteesini näyttäisi stemmaavan todellisuuden kanssa.

Huomattakoon, että ainakin Tampereen keskustan ja Ideaparkin Robert's on lakkautettu, sen sijaan Hervannasta TTY:n läheltä löytyy.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vaikka asuminen on eri asia kuin käyminen, väitän että jos esimerkiksi CERN:n hiukkaskiihdytin olisi rakennettu Sveitsin sijasta Suomeen ja Kuhmoon, niin kyllä sinne olisi jatkuva virta fysiikan kansainvälisiä huippuja sekä käymään että asumaan joksikin aikaa, jotkut kenties loppuiäkseen.


Hiukkaskiihdytin onkin vetovoimana aika poikkeuksellinen (vaikkei se mustaa aukkoa tekisikään), koska kyse on valtavasta rakennusprojektista, joka "päätetään sijoittaa" jonnekin. Valtaosa koulutettujen ihmisten virrasta ei kuitenkaan hakeudu näiden valtavien projektien äärelle, vaan evolutiivisesti sinne, missä nämä viihtyvät parhaiten, siis suuriin kaupunkeihin. Ikävää hiukkasfyysikoille, että heidän täytyy mennä vuoren luo, mutta aika monella muulla alalla ei voida tehdä eroa Muhammedin ja vuoren välillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Entäs Norja tai Sveitsi? Sekä Oslo että Sveitsin suurin kaupunki Zürich (valaliiton hallintokaupunki Bern on Tampereen kokoinen pikkukaupunki) ovat Helsinkiä selvästi pienempiä. Niinikään 1918 itsenäistyneet, n. 1940-1990 miehitettyinä olleet Baltian maat, ei edes Riian seutu yllä Helsingin seudun väkimäärään.


Oslo on yli 600.0000 asukkaallaan jo mennyt Helsingin ohi ja Sveitsin suurin kaupunki Zürich naapureineen Helsingin kokoinen mutta koska kyseessä on liittovaltio, ovat joidenkin muiden osavaltioiden pääkaupungit kanssa isoja, kuten Geneve ja Basel. 

Baltian maat laskin v 1920 jälkeen itsenäistyneisiin vaikka se ei ihan korrektia tietenkään ole, mutta uudestitsyntyneitä ovat joka tapauksessa. Jos maat olisivat saaneet olla itsenäisiä yhtäjaksoisesti olisi voinut käydä niin että sekä niden elintaso olisivat Suomen tasoa ja  pääkaupungit Helsinkiä isommat. 
t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Oslo on yli 600.0000 asukkaallaan jo mennyt Helsingin ohi ja Sveitsin suurin kaupunki Zürich naapureineen Helsingin kokoinen mutta koska kyseessä on liittovaltio, ovat joidenkin muiden osavaltioiden pääkaupungit kanssa isoja, kuten Geneve ja Basel.


Tuolla laskutavalla toki kannattaa huomioida, että Helsinki on todellinen suurkaupunki Lontooseen verrattuna, Lontoon pikkukaupungissahan on 11500 asukasta jos hallintoltaan erillisiä esikaupunkeja ei lasketa mukaan.  :Smile: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_London

Esimerkiksi täältä löytyy paremmin vertailukelpoisia lukuja:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest...European_Union

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...reas_in_Europe

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehkä, mutta on se silti mielenkiintoinen kysymys, miten ihmiset viitsivät edes musiikkitapahtuman vuoksi vaivautua Kuhmoon (missä en ole itsekään ikinä käynyt). Luulisi ettei sinne viitsisi edes mennä, kun on hankala matka maailmalta. Normaalin logiikan mukaan sen ei pitäisi houkutella. Jotain siellä on osattu tehdä oikein.


Kyseessä on ns kesätapahtumia ja sellaiset järjestetään tavalliseti Suomessa ja pohjoismaisssa sentyyppisissä ympäristöissä joissa esiintyjät ja järjestäjät viettävät kesälomiaan. Ne jotka tulevat sinne vieraiksi ovat kanssa lomalla joten se hankala matka on osa sitä eksotiikkaa.




> Vaikka asuminen on eri asia kuin käyminen, väitän että jos esimerkiksi CERN:n hiukkaskiihdytin olisi rakennettu Sveitsin sijasta Suomeen ja Kuhmoon, niin kyllä sinne olisi jatkuva virta fysiikan kansainvälisiä huippuja sekä käymään että asumaan joksikin aikaa, jotkut kenties loppuiäkseen. Ihminen joka elää työlleen menee sinne minne työ vaatii eikä mieti siinä kuinka monta cappucinobaaria Kuhmossa on.   Toki kaikki meistä eivät elä vain työlleen, mutta ei kaikkien tarvitsekaan.


Hiukkaskiihdyttimen voi rakentaa minne vaan, mutta silti järkevintä on rakentaa se lähelle yliopistoja tms joissa on tiedemiehiä ennestään. 

Tähtitieteelliset observatoriot ja muut havaintoasemat ovat taas eri juttu, ne vaativat liian valon, melun ym ulkoisten häiriöiden  eliminoimista. Sellaisten kanssa töitä ja tiedettä tekemään valikoituu eri porukka, ja se on kyllä vähemmistö. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Hiukkaskiihdytin onkin vetovoimana aika poikkeuksellinen (vaikkei se mustaa aukkoa tekisikään), koska kyse on valtavasta rakennusprojektista, joka "päätetään sijoittaa" jonnekin. Valtaosa koulutettujen ihmisten virrasta ei kuitenkaan hakeudu näiden valtavien projektien äärelle, vaan evolutiivisesti sinne, missä nämä viihtyvät parhaiten, siis suuriin kaupunkeihin. Ikävää hiukkasfyysikoille, että heidän täytyy mennä vuoren luo, mutta aika monella muulla alalla ei voida tehdä eroa Muhammedin ja vuoren välillä.


Hiukkaskiihdytin on aika erikoinen laite. Sillähän tehdään aika lyhyitä koesarjoja, joiden tuloksia sitten voi analysoida missä vain. Eikä kokeiden ajaminen vaadi montaakaan henkilöä tutkimusryhmästä. Vähän sama tilanne on avaruusteleskooppien ja satelliittiteleskooppien kanssa.

Jos hiukkaskiihdytin tai teleskooppi ei ole houkuttelevalla alueella, ei sen ympärille muodostu kovinkaan merkittävää osaamiskeskittymää.

----------


## teme

> Hiukkaskiihdytin on aika erikoinen laite. Sillähän tehdään aika lyhyitä koesarjoja, joiden tuloksia sitten voi analysoida missä vain.


Sattumoisin, datamäärät joita noista kokeista syntyvät ovat valtavia eikä niiden siirtäminen pitkin poikin maapalloa murskattavaksi ole mikään pikkujuttu, viimeksi kun kuulin niin CERN oli tämän takia mukana kehittämässä uusia Internet-protokollia. Etäisyyksillä on väliä tietotekniikassakin.

----------


## petteri

> Sattumoisin, datamäärät joita noista kokeista syntyvät ovat valtavia eikä niiden siirtäminen pitkin poikin maapalloa murskattavaksi ole mikään pikkujuttu, viimeksi kun kuulin niin CERN oli tämän takia mukana kehittämässä uusia Internet-protokollia. Etäisyyksillä on väliä tietotekniikassakin.


Toki tutkija yleensä toivoo, että data siirtyisi tunnissa eikä tarvitsisi viikkoa odottaa. Odottavan aika on välillä pitkä.  :Smile:

----------


## teme

> Toki tutkija yleensä toivoo, että data siirtyisi tunnissa eikä tarvitsisi viikkoa odottaa. Odottavan aika on välillä pitkä.


Mulle on eräästä keskustelussa jäänyt mieleen, ja voin olla että muistan väärin, raakadatan määräksi neljä petatavua per koe, tai jotain yhtä absurdia. Ajatus oli että sitä laskettaisiin pitkin maailmaa, mutta tuollaisen määrän siirtäminen ei nykyisillä verkkotekniikoilla onnistu. Suurimman siirtonopeuden isoille datamäärille muuten saa lähettämällä kovalevyjä kuriiripostina.

Vähän vastaavia ongelmia on rahoitusalalla, automaattisessa kaupunkäynnissä millisekunnit on rahaa. Tuon takia Wall Streetillä on maailman kalleimmissa neliöissä konesaleja.

----------


## Antero Alku

Minusta tässä keskustelussa huvittaa se, että kaikki ulkomaiset pikkukaupungit ovat isoja tai isojen kaupunkien läheisyydessä olevina okeastaan siihen isoon kaupunkiin kuuluvia. Suomessa samankokoiset kaupungit ovat erillisiä, yksinäisiä ja kelvottomia siihen, mitä niissä ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa on. Helsingin kokokin on alle 600.000, jos sillä sopii perustella sitä, että ulkomainen sen kokoinen kaupunki on parempi mutta sitten Helsinki on 1,3 miljoonaa, kun on tarvis perustella, miksi Hesassa on paukkuja mutta muualla Suomessa ei ole mitään.

Minusta olisi hyvä ymmärtää muutamia skaalatekijöitä. Kuten se, että täällä pitkien etäisyyksien maassa kilometrillä on eri merkitys kuin Keski-Euroopassa. Olkoon vaan joku kaupunki 100 km:n päässä Pariisista, mutta ajallisesti se voi olla kauempana kuin 300 km Suomessa. Lapissa on pikku juttu pistäytyä vaikka kahvilla naapurin luona 60 km:n päässä. Se käy nopeammin kuin Helsingissä päivittäinen työmatka.

Mutta jos verrataan Suomea ja Keski-Eurooppaa, kaikki se, millä moititaan Suomessa muita seutuja kuin Hesaa pätee myös Hesaan suhteessa muuhun Eurooppaan. Siksi tämä suomalaispaikallinen aluepoliittinen kinastelu on minusta yksinkertaisesti typerää. Ihan samasta syystä kun joku haluaa pysyä Helsingissä eikä lähde Pariisiin tai Lontooseen saati Nykiin missä kaikki tietenkin on tämän aluepolitiikkakinastelun perusteella paremmin, joku haluaa pysyä vaikka Kuhmossa, vaikka siellä ei ole ihmisiä kuin kerran vuodessa kamarimusiikkifestarin aikana.

Ei näille aluepoliittiselle asioille ole rationaalisia perusteluita, minkä vuoksi minusta on turhaa yrittää perustella aluepolitiikkaa rationaalisesti. Kysymys on puhtaasti arvoista. Minä luulen, että niin kauan kun enemmistö suomalaisista asuu muualla kuin Helsingissä, Suomen arvovalinta on, että eläminen halutaan pitää mahdollisena myös Helsingin ulkopuolella. Jos se tarkoittaa sitä, että helsinkiläisten pitää maksaa tämä  mitä sinänsä ei liene todistettu  niin siihen on helsinkiläisten alistuttava. Se on demokratian tulos.

Eikä Henna Virkkunen näytä olevan luomassa Helsingistä itsenäistä valtiota, jotta tämä muun Suomen elättäminen loppuisi.

Antero

PS: Jotta ketjussa olisi jotain kiinnostavaa, kertokaa, miksi ette muuta pois Helsingistä ja Suomesta.  :Smile:

----------


## petteri

> Mulle on eräästä keskustelussa jäänyt mieleen, ja voin olla että muistan väärin, raakadatan määräksi neljä petatavua per koe, tai jotain yhtä absurdia. Ajatus oli että sitä laskettaisiin pitkin maailmaa, mutta tuollaisen määrän siirtäminen ei nykyisillä verkkotekniikoilla onnistu. Suurimman siirtonopeuden isoille datamäärille muuten saa lähettämällä kovalevyjä kuriiripostina.


Esimerkiksi huippunopealla 5 Gbit/s nopeudella tuollainen 4000 TB:n datamäärä siirtyy parissa kuukaudessa. Levyjärjestelmän rahtaaminen fyysisesti kontissa varmaan tuollaiseen datan siirtoon nykyään se tehokkain tapa.

Ja haasteena on myös, että maailman supertietokoneet sijaitsevät ympäri maailmaa eli dataa olisi hyvä siirtää joka tapauksessa. Toki koneita voidaan operoida mistä vaan eli tutkijan ei tarvitse olla supertietokoneen lähelläkään työskennelläkseen niillä. Eli se, että supertietokone ja hiukkaskiihdytin ovat jossain paikassa ei tarkoita, että tutkijan pitäisi myös olla siella, tietokonetta voi käskeä mistä vaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:10 ----------




> Minusta tässä keskustelussa huvittaa se, että kaikki ulkomaiset pikkukaupungit ovat isoja tai isojen kaupunkien läheisyydessä olevina okeastaan siihen isoon kaupunkiin kuuluvia. Suomessa samankokoiset kaupungit ovat erillisiä, yksinäisiä ja kelvottomia siihen, mitä niissä ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa on.


Todellakaan kaikki ulkomaiset "pikkukaupungit" eivät ole kohtuullisen suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla. Ne, joissa on menestyviä yliopistoja yleensä ovat. Siinä iso ero. 




> Minusta olisi hyvä ymmärtää muutamia skaalatekijöitä. Kuten se, että täällä pitkien etäisyyksien maassa kilometrillä on eri merkitys kuin Keski-Euroopassa. Olkoon vaan joku kaupunki 100 km:n päässä Pariisista, mutta ajallisesti se voi olla kauempana kuin 300 km Suomessa.


Löytyykö sinulta jonkinlaista esimerkkia tuollaisesta kaupungista Ranskasta Pariisin läheltä? 300 km tarkoittaa Suomessa sentään usein melkein neljää tuntia




> Jotta ketjussa olisi jotain kiinnostavaa, kertokaa, miksi ette muuta pois Helsingistä ja Suomesta.


Tärkeysjärjestyksessä kieli, mukava sosiaalinen ympäristö ja nykyinen vakituinen työpaikka.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> PS: Jotta ketjussa olisi jotain kiinnostavaa, kertokaa, miksi ette muuta pois Helsingistä ja Suomesta.


En ymmärrä koko kysymyksen pointtia. On olemassa ihmisiä, joille Sysmä on riittävän iso, joille Tampere on riittävän iso, joille Helsinki on riittävän iso ja joille New York on riittävän iso. Sitten on niitä, joille Sysmäkin on liian iso, ja niin edelleen. Miksi pitäisi olla jokin slippery slope, että jos helsinkiläinen pitää Tamperetta liian pienenä, niin pitäisi perustella miksei asu New Yorkissa? Erikokoiset kaupungit pystyvät erilaiseen tarjontaan, ja tendenssi on, että mitä isompi, sitä monipuolisempi tarjonta. Niin työpaikoissa kuin kulttuurissa. Sitten on toinen tendenssi, että enemmistö korkeakoulutetuista ihmisistä näyttäisi pitävät suuremmista kaupungeista.

Ja minä olen kyllä harkinnutkin monesti Suomesta pois muuttoa, en kylläkään sen takia, etteikö Helsingin kulttuuri- tai työpaikkatarjonta riittäisi. Voisin suostua asumaan Turussa tai Tampereella, mutten kyllä erityisesti kumpaankaan halua. Helsinki on monin tavoin hyvä kompromissi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:34 ----------




> Ihan samasta syystä kun joku haluaa pysyä Helsingissä eikä lähde Pariisiin tai Lontooseen saati Nykiin missä kaikki tietenkin on tämän aluepolitiikkakinastelun perusteella paremmin, joku haluaa pysyä vaikka Kuhmossa, vaikka siellä ei ole ihmisiä kuin kerran vuodessa kamarimusiikkifestarin aikana.


Minun puolestani kuhmolaiset saavat hyvillä mielin asua Kuhmossa, kuka sitä nyt ylipäätään on edes vastustanut. Kysehän on siitä, että kannattaako sinne Kuhmoon silti perustaa Suomen musiikkikoulutuksen johtavaa laitosta ja odottaa, että ne kaikki musiikin tekijätkin haluaisivat asua Kuhmossa. Kyse on nyt siitä, missä Helsingissä sijaitsevien instituutioiden työntekijät haluavat asua: Helsingissä vai Kuhmossa. Ja mitä siinä tapauksessa on merkitystä sillä, kuinka paljon kuhmolaiset tykkäävät Kuhmosta? Kyse on nyt siitä, että Helsingissä nämä instituutiot, jopa kansainvälisesti korkeatasoinen musiikkilaitos, tuntuvat vain pärjäävän, ja osaajia löytyy. Ei se johda siihen, että ne voisivat pärjätä Kuhmossakin, tai siihen että ne eivät voi pärjätä kuin Lontoossa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:50 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:39 ----------




> Helsingin kokokin on alle 600.000, jos sillä sopii perustella sitä, että ulkomainen sen kokoinen kaupunki on parempi mutta sitten Helsinki on 1,3 miljoonaa, kun on tarvis perustella, miksi Hesassa on paukkuja mutta muualla Suomessa ei ole mitään.


En pysty muista keskustelijoista sanomaan, mutta minä pidän aina Helsinkiä nimenomaan n. 1,0-1,2 miljoonan asukkaan kaupunkina, en koskaan 600 000 asukkaan kaupunkina (paitsi jos puhutaan nimenomaan verotus-/äänestysyksikköjen koosta). En voi sille mitään, jos joku toinen keskustelija päättää argumentoida pitäen Helsinkiä 600 000 asukkaan kaupunkina.

----------


## teme

> Ei näille aluepoliittiselle asioille ole rationaalisia perusteluita, minkä vuoksi minusta on turhaa yrittää perustella aluepolitiikkaa rationaalisesti. Kysymys on puhtaasti arvoista. Minä luulen, että niin kauan kun enemmistö suomalaisista asuu muualla kuin Helsingissä, Suomen arvovalinta on, että eläminen halutaan pitää mahdollisena myös Helsingin ulkopuolella. Jos se tarkoittaa sitä, että helsinkiläisten pitää maksaa tämä  mitä sinänsä ei liene todistettu  niin siihen on helsinkiläisten alistuttava. Se on demokratian tulos.


Elmo vastasi erinomaisesti muuten, mutta kun se mistä minä ainakin nillitän on nimenomaan se että mitään rationaalisia perusteita ei tunnuta tarvittavan. En edes hämmästyisi jos alueellistettaisiin Vuosaaren satama Rovaniemelle "koko maan asuttuna pitämiseksi". Ja kun mitään rationaalisia perusteita ei tarvita, niin yhtään mitään väliä ei ole silläkään auttaako ko. toimi mitenkään aluepolitiikkaa, ja juuri siksi aluepolitiikka on sellaista tehotonta miljardileikkiä kuin mitä se on. 

Harjoitetun aluepolitiikan tulos nimenomaan on väestömäärän raju lasku laajoilla alueilla, ja ei tästä nyt voi vakavissaan syyttää sitä etteikö olisi käytetty tarpeeksi resursseja vuosikymmenien aikana. Milloin tästä ottaa joku vastuun tai vetää johtopäätöksiä?

----------


## Albert

> Ja kun mitään rationaalisia perusteita ei tarvita, niin yhtään mitään väliä ei ole silläkään auttaako ko. toimi mitenkään aluepolitiikkaa, ja juuri siksi aluepolitiikka on sellaista tehotonta miljardileikkiä kuin mitä se on.


Alueellistamiseen tosiaan löytyy aina rahaa valtion "tyhjästä" kirstusta.
Ja mitähän demokratiaa on se, että "helsinkiläisten pitää sitten maksaa, että muu maa pysyy asuttuna" (AA)? On varmaan maalaisliittolaista demokratiaa. Vaikka suurtilallisten etujahan ne vain ajavat.
Minun tuloillani juuri pystyy elämään. Ei tarvitse mennä leipäjonoihin. En minä jaksa pitää yllä jotain Takakorven Höntylänmaan asutusta. Haluan verorahani hyödyttämään omaa kaupunkiani.
Millaisiahan ne leipäjonot ovat muualla maassamme. Onko kukaan kuullutkaan?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja mitähän demokratiaa on se, että "helsinkiläisten pitää sitten maksaa, että muu maa pysyy asuttuna" (AA)? On varmaan maalaisliittolaista demokratiaa.


Antero sanoi tuon vähän kärkevästi, mutta pointti on sinänsä teknisesti juuri näin. Helsingissä on noin miljoona ihmistä, muualla Suomessa neljä miljoonaa. Kumpikohan näistä on vähemmistö? Jos yritettäisiin päättää että Helsingin ulkopuolelta kaikki keskitetään Helsinkiin, niin tuo 80 % väestöstä kyllä nousisi takajaloilleen. Siksi meillä on aluepolitiikkaa. On myös harhaa kuvitella että Helsinki olisi niin vahva veturi, että 20 % väestöstä (oikeastaan varmaan 10 % jos lasketaan pois lapset ja vanhukset) kykenisi elättämään 80 % (tai 90 %). (Oikeastaan kun huomioidaan että Helsingissäkin työllisistä osa on julkisella sektorilla, niin se huomioiden joku voisi väittää että 5-7 % elättää 93-95 %, mikä tietenkin olisi soopaa.)

Todellisuudessa Suomen teollisuudesta suurin osa on Helsingin ulkopuolella, Helsingissä on sen sijaan hirmuisesti pääkonttoreita. Sellaisilla kehitysalueilla jotka olisivat pääasiassa tukien varassa elää käsittääkseni varsin pieni osa väestöstä. Ja onhan esim. Kainuussa ja Lapissa ihan tavallista yritystoimintaakin. Mutta kun ei tiedä sikäläisistä yrityksistä mitään niin on helppo kuvitella jotain ennakkoluulojensa perusteella. Kannattaisi varmaan seurata Kauppalehden artikkelisarjaa maakuntien menestyjistä eli alueidensa parasta tulosta tekevistä firmoista. Jostain takavuosilta muistuu mieleen mm. rovaniemeläinen Lappset Oy, joka on kansainvälisestikin merkittävä leikkipaikkavälineiden toimittaja (olen törmännyt näiden kiipeilytelineeseen ainakin Pariisissa: erikoinen tunne löytää Pariisin Marais'sta leikkikentän kiipeilyteline jonka aakkostaulussa on mukana Å, Ä ja Ö!  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Antero Alku

> En ymmärrä koko kysymyksen pointtia. On olemassa ihmisiä, joille Sysmä on riittävän iso, joille Tampere on riittävän iso, joille Helsinki on riittävän iso ja joille New York on riittävän iso. Sitten on niitä, joille Sysmäkin on liian iso, ja niin edelleen. Miksi pitäisi olla jokin slippery slope, että jos helsinkiläinen pitää Tamperetta liian pienenä, niin pitäisi perustella miksei asu New Yorkissa?...


Ajoin takaa sitä, että aluepoliittiset näkemykset taitavat liittyä siihen paikkaan, jossa kukin niitä pohtiva sattuu olemaan. Kysymys ei ole siitä, onko joku kaupunki iso tai kylä pieni tai jotain muuta laadullista ominaisuutta. Vaan ihmiset nyt vaan juurtuvat ja kiinnittyvät sinne missä ovat. Eli jos joku haluaa vaikka asua rannikolla, ei se ole yhtään sen rationaalimpaa kuin että joku haluaa asua sisämaassa.

Että ei tästä ketjusta tule kuin soutamista ja huopaamista, koska yksi on yhtä ja toinen toista mieltä siitä, mikä on hyvä. Arvokysymykset ovat makuasioita, eikä niistä voi kiistellä. Tietenkin aluepolitiikkaan liittyy mitattaviakin asioita. Mutta niiden, erityisesti talouden kanssa, päädytään vähän samanlaiseen soppaan kuin liikennehankkeiden arvioinnissa. Asioita voidaan laskea monella tavalla oikein ja saada monta erilaista oikeata tulosta.

Albert pohti pieniä tuloja, joista ei halua maksaa aluepolitiikasta. Mutta maksaako Albert siitä? Oletetaan, että yhden kaupunkilaisen kunnalta saama hyöty vuodessa on 5000 yksikköä. Eli peruskaupunkilainen saa 5000 yksikön arvosta esim. joukkoliikenteen subventiota, kaupungin rakentamaa katua käyttöönsä, terveydenhuoltopalveluiden subventiota, kirjastopalveluita jne. Jos kaupunkilaisen maksama kunnallisvero on 5000 yksikköä, hänhän on silloin sujut. Saa sen, mitä maksaakin. Mutta ehkä kaupungissa on 20.000 enemmän veroja maksavaa asukasta. Sanotaan, että ne kukin maksavat 7000 yksikköä veroja. Heiltä jää yhteensä 40 milj. yksikköä ylimääräistä rahaa kaupungin kassaan sen jälkeen, kun peruspalvelut on kustannettu. Jos kaupunki joutuu jonkun järjestelmän mukaan maksamaan 20 milj. yksikköä aluetukea, silloin voi sanoa, ettei se vähemmän eli 5000 veroja maksanut joutunut maksamaan aluetukea, vaan sen maksoivat enemmän veroja maksavat.

Mutta jos haluaa vastustaa aluetukea, silloin voi laskea toisella tavalla. Eli niin, että jos kaupungissa on 200.000 asukasta ja kaupunki maksaa 20 milj. aluetukea, niin sehän tarkoittaa, että jokainen kaupunkilainen maksaa 100 yksikköä aluetukea. Kumpikin laskutapa on tietenkin oikein. On vain arvovalinta, miltä asian haluaa näyttävän.

Jälkimmäisellä tavalla peruskaupunkilainen saanee sitten aluetukea paremmin ansaitsevien kaupunkilaisten alueelta vähemmän ansaitsevien kaupunkilaisten alueelle sen 100 yksikköä. Aika paha juttu, eikö?

Tällä haluan osoittaa sen, että tulojen ja menojen tasausta tehdään koko ajan ja kaikkialla. Kaupungissakin on melkoinen sisäinen aluetukijärjestelmä. Esimerkiksi Espoossa on mieletön aluetuki Länsiväylän käytävälle muualta Espoosta, kun kaikki Espoolaiset joutuvat maksamaan metrosta, vaikka eivät koskaan sitä käytäkään. On vain arvovalinta, mihin kukin vetää oman hyväksymisrajansa. Mikä tekee kunnanrajasta tai lääninrajasta paremman rajan kuin kaupunginosan tai peruspiirin raja?

Antero

----------


## risukasa

En ihmettelisi jos 50% Suomen pääomasta olisi Helsingissä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingissä on noin miljoona ihmistä, muualla Suomessa neljä miljoonaa. Kumpikohan näistä on vähemmistö?


Tosiaan. Ja kun nykyään on voimassa tämä positiivisen diskriminaation periaate, niin enemmistön onkin tuettava helsinkiläisiä. Vaadin välittömästi Saamelaismuseon siirtämistä Töölönlahdelle sekä Lapin yliopiston kuntoutustieteiden laitoksen (  :Laughing:  ) siirtämistä Runegerginkadulle Aalto-yliopistolta tyhjiksi jääviin tiloihin.

Kukaan ei muuten ole pannut vielä merkille sitä, että Helsingin kauppakorkeakoulun opiskelijat aika rankasti vastustavat kampuksensa pakkosiirtoa Otaniemeen. On kuulemma liian syrjässä.

----------


## Piirka

> Entäs Norja tai Sveitsi? Sekä Oslo että Sveitsin suurin kaupunki Zürich (valaliiton hallintokaupunki Bern on Tampereen kokoinen pikkukaupunki) ovat Helsinkiä selvästi pienempiä. Niinikään 1918 itsenäistyneet, n. 1940-1990 miehitettyinä olleet Baltian maat, ei edes Riian seutu yllä Helsingin seudun väkimäärään.


Kuten Rainer jo totesi, on Oslon kunnan väkiluku selvästi Helsinkiä suurempi. Pohjoismaisista pääkaupungeista Oslon väkimäärä kasvaa tällä hetkellä nopeiten.

Pohjoismaissa taajama määritellään yhtäläisesti: "vähintään 200 asukkaan rakennusryhmä, jossa rakennusten välinen etäisyys ei yleensä ole 200 metriä suurempi". Ruotsinkielisestä wikipediasta löytyy lista Pohjoismaiden suurimmista taajamista (Lista över Nordens största tätorter). Näkökulmasta riippuen Helsingin sijoitus on 1. tai 27. Ykköspaikan Helsinki ottaa keskustaajaman pinta-alalla mitattuna (634 km²).

Kun tarkastellaan taajamien väestötiheyksiä, niin Helsinki on suorastaan käpykylä - Pohjolan Nurmijärvi. Helsingin keskustaajaman väestötiheys (1690 as./km²) yltää 27. sijalle. Koska Reykjavikin ja Tanskan taajamista ei löydy pinta-alatietoja, niin niitä ei ole tuossa wikipedia-artikkelin väestötiheyslistayksessa mukana. Yllättävän vaikeaa oli löytää tietoa Tanskan taajamista (byområde), mutta muutama löytyi (ao. luvut ovat as./km²):

- Odense 11087,0
- Esbjerg 4771,7
- Århus (tästä vuodesta alkaen jälleen Aarhus) 2744,1
- Kööpenhamina 1997,3
- Ålborg 881,0

Odensen ja Esbjergin lukuja epäilen hieman, koska CIA:n tilastoissa näiden taajamien pinta-ala olisi vain 15 km². Etenkin Odensen kohdalla väestötiheys olisi "puutarhakaupungiksi" huima. Aarhusin ja Kööpenhaminan johdosta Helsinki luisuisi väestötiheyslistalla sijalle 29.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tärkeysjärjestyksessä kieli, mukava sosiaalinen ympäristö ja nykyinen vakituinen työpaikka.


Tällaiselle n. kolmekymppiselle miehelle Tukholmassa kaikki näistä järjestyi ihan kädenkäänteessä verrattuna Helsinkiin.

Lisäys: Paitsi ei tietenkään viimeinen noista, mutta parempi kylläkin.

----------


## hmikko

Tämä on menee nyt perin kauas yhtään mistään yhteydestä, mutta noin niin kuin sivuhuomautuksena: CERNin Large Hadron Colliderin tuottamaa data käsiteltiin vuonna 2009 hajautetusti 140 paikassa 33 eri maassa. Prosessoreita hankkeen käytössä oli 90 000. Hajautettua järjestelmää käytti 5000 tutkijaa 500 tutkimuslaitoksessa. CERNillä itsellään on tietysti myös iso paikallinen laskentakeskus kiihdyttimen vieressä.

Pikagooglauksella aiheesta löytynyt PowerPoint-esitelmä vuodelta 2009:

http://ais.web.cern.ch/ais/presentat...d/CCGridEN.ppt

Google TechTalk -esitelmä aiheesta tämän vuoden tammikuulta (tunnin pituinen video): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfyHdFo5GWE

Suomessa opetusministeriön omistama tieteellisen laskennan keskus CSC on mukana hankkeen pohjoismaisessa ns. Tier 1 -keskuksessa. Hankkeen laitteistot on sijoitettu CSC:n konesaliin Espoon Keilaniemeen. Muita ykkösluokan keskuksia on kymmenen pitkin maailmaa. Kakkosluokan palvelinkeskuksia on Suomessa Jyväskylän ja Helsingin yliopistoissa. Helsingissä on luemma vedetty valokuitupiuhaa Kumpulaan erikseen ko. hankkeen tarpeisiin. CSC:n sivu aiheesta:

http://www.csc.fi/csc/julkaisut/tiet...10/2/cern_data

----------


## teme

Antero, se Albertin pointti niin kuin sen tulkitsen on se että minkä takia helsinkiläisen persaukisen elämistä tuetaan reaalisesti vähemmän kuin pihtiputalaisen persaukisen elämistä? Käytännössä esimerkiksi niin että sosiaaliturvasta poistettiin viimeisetkin alueelliset kalleuserot. Kysymys on siitä että Helsingissä on eri hintataso kuin Pihtiputaalla eli nimellistulot joita tarvitaan jotenkin inhimilliseen elämään eli samoihin reaalituloihin on suuremmat, ihan samalla tavalla kuin vaikka Suomessa ja Virossa. Tässä on ristiriidassa ihmisten ja alueiden välinen tasa-arvo, ja ihmiset tulee ennen maaplänttejä.

Sivumennen, ei keskiverto suomalaisella tai helsinkiläisellä ole mitään ongelmaa sen kanssa että mummulla maksetaan kansaneläkettä ja hoito rahoitetaan ihan riippumatta missä asuu, vaikka tämä toki tarkoittaa alueellisiakin tulonsiirtoja. Vääriä perusteita tulonsiirroille on alueelliset eikä inhimilliset.

Ja edelleenkin, haluaisin vaikkapa Janilta tai Anterolta kuulla mikä on semmoinen alueellinen tuki tai tukitoimi jota ei voisi tehdä heidän perusteillaan? Henk. koht. nyrkkisääntöni politiikassa on että jos minä ajan jotain johon uskon niin täytyy olla myös jotain mahdollisia tuloksia, kustannuksia, yleisesti sanottuna tosiasioita jotka saisivat minut kääntymään ko. asiaa vastaan. Muuten kyse on sokeasta uskosta.

----------


## ultrix

Minkä ihmeen takia sen persaukisen täytyy asua Helsingissä? Muuttaisi johonkin kirkonkylään, jossa on kaikki tarvittavat palvelut, mutta vuokra puolet halvempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, se Albertin pointti niin kuin sen tulkitsen on se että minkä takia helsinkiläisen persaukisen elämistä tuetaan reaalisesti vähemmän kuin pihtiputalaisen persaukisen elämistä?


En ole ollenkaan varma, onko asia näin. Sillä se asia voi olla niin, että sen persaukisen elättäminen on halvempaa meille hesalaisille siellä Putaalla kuin että se tulee tänne elätettäväksi. Kuten kirjoitit:



> Kysymys on siitä että Helsingissä on eri hintataso kuin Pihtiputaalla eli nimellistulot joita tarvitaan jotenkin inhimilliseen elämään eli samoihin reaalituloihin on suuremmat,...


Eli meille voikin olla halvempaa harrastaa aluepolitiikkaa lähettämällä sosiaalitapaukset mieluummin Putaalle kuin vaikkapa Meri-Rastilaan tai Puotinharjuun kaupungin vuokrataloihin. Eihän näillä asioilla ole muuta eroa kuin kohdistammeko aluepoliittista tukea nykyisen Helsingin rajojen sisä- vai ulkopuolelle.

Ja eikö tässä ole nimenomaan kysymys ihmisistä eikä alueista? Ihmisten elämäähän jossain tuetaan, jos ne ihmiset eivät tule omillaan toimeen. Sellainen paikka, jossa ei ole ihmisiä, ei tarvi mitään tukea. Ihmisiähän silloinkin tuetaan, jos yritetään järkätä jotain, jotta ne ihmiset eivät lähde sieltä paikasta pois.

Jonkun viraston siirtäminen jonnekin maaseudulle ei ole virastossa aiemmin työskennelleiden ihmisten siirtämistä. Tietenkin per heti ei ole realistista, että koko henkilökunta vaihtuu. Mutta vaihtuvuus on normaalia, ja jonkin ajan kulutta ei ole enää työntekijöitä, jotka joutuivat muuttamaan viraston mukana. Voi olla tietenkin työntekijöitä, jotka ovat muuttaneet päästäkseen virastoon töihin. Paljonhan on Helsingissäkin niitä, jotka ovat muuttaneet tullakseen tänne töihin.

En minä ole perehtynyt aluepolitiikkaan enkä siksi edes halua ottaa siihen kantaa, tiedon puutteessa. Minä pohdin tätä asiaa ainoastaan sen tiedon valossa, joka minulla on. Kokoomuksen kansanedustaja sanoi minulle viime keväänä, että heidän mielestään on parempi harjoittaa aluepolitiikkaa ja antaa ihmisten elää siellä aluepolitiikka-alueella mieluummin kuin tuoda ne sieltä tänne. Ehkä sillä kannalla on jotain faktataustaa, minusta se tuntuu joka tapauksessa loogiselta.

Ja objektiivisesti katsottuna en ymmärrä sitä, miksi aluepolitiikka Helsingin ulkopuolella ei ole hyväksyttävää mutta Helsingin saama aluepolitiikka on hyväksyttävää. Koska ihan oikeasti, elämä täällä on kalliimpaa ja vaikeampaa kuin jossain eurooppalaisessa suurkaupungissa, miksi siis Helsinkiä pitäisi pitää asuttuna? Sen enempää kuin Suomen maaseutua. Kun olen ymmärtänyt, että juuri siitä maaseudusta aluepolitiikan vastustus syntyy.




> Ja edelleenkin, haluaisin vaikkapa Janilta tai Anterolta kuulla mikä on semmoinen alueellinen tuki tai tukitoimi jota ei voisi tehdä heidän perusteillaan?


En ymmärrä kysymystä, kun en ymmärrä, mihin perusteisiin viittaat.

Mutta en väitä, että demokratia on oikeassa, jos 4 miljoonaa suomalaista äänestää miljoonaa vastaan, että missä vaan metsän keskellä pitää olla oikeus rakentaa talo ja asua. Mutta demokratia tuottaa ja on tuottanut sellaisen asian Suomessa. Voihan sitä vastaan kiukutella, jos pitää tulosta vääränä. Mutta vaikka se olisikin väärin jollain asiaperusteilla, pitääkö uhrata demokratia? Ja onko se väärin, jos hyväksyn demokratian?

Eikä kai tätä koko Suomi asuttuna -päätöstä ole tehty millään ehdolla. Kai aluepoliittisissa toimissa on käytännössä sellainen ongelma, että eduskunta on halunnut sen aluepolitiikan, ja sitten on ministeröiden tehtävä jotain, että se halu saataisiin toteutetuksi. Ei ole ainoa tapaus, jossa eduskunta tekee päätöksiä, joita on käytännössä mahdoton panna täytäntöön. Onko silloin jonkun ministeriön vika, jos ei homma pelitä. Ei ole minusta.

Se sokea uskoja on istumassa Arkadianmäen salissa.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ja edelleenkin, haluaisin vaikkapa Janilta tai Anterolta kuulla mikä on semmoinen alueellinen tuki tai tukitoimi jota ei voisi tehdä heidän perusteillaan? Henk. koht. nyrkkisääntöni politiikassa on että jos minä ajan jotain johon uskon niin täytyy olla myös jotain mahdollisia tuloksia, kustannuksia, yleisesti sanottuna tosiasioita jotka saisivat minut kääntymään ko. asiaa vastaan. Muuten kyse on sokeasta uskosta.


Minäkään en ymmärrä tätä kysymystä. Olen puhunut nk. level playing field -periaatteesta eli mahdollisuuksien tasa-arvosta ja syrjimättömyydestä. En ole vaatinut sokeasti määrätöntä määrää aluetukia minnekään. Eli mikä peruste?

----------


## SD202

Aluepolitiikasta tuli mieleen myös Saksa. Saksojen yhdistyttyä vuonna 1990 totuus valkeni kaikille: itäpuoli oli niin pahassa jamassa, että sen nykyaikaistamiseen alkoi upota yhä enemmän ja enemmän D-markkoja. Tämä aiheutti (länsi-)saksalaisten keskuudessa suurta närää, koska "heidän verorahojaan upotettiin itäiseen Saksaan". Tämän kannanoton kuulin ainakin Hampurin pohjoispuolella koko ikänsä asuneilta tuttaviltani. En ole vain vieläkään huomannut länsipuolen rapistuneen ollenkaan sen takia, että osa sieltä kerätyistä verorahoista onkin päätynyt muualle Saksaan. Mutta ilmeisesti itäpuolen elvyttämisen kannalla 1990 -luvun alussa olleet päättäjät olivat kaukonäköisempiä ja tiesivät, että se on koko yhdistyneen Saksan etu, mikäli koko valtio on alueesta riippumatta mahdollisimman hyvässä jamassa. Entä jos itäinen Saksa olisi jätetty ilman aluetukea? Olisivatko suurimmat kaupungit eli Dresden, Leipzig ja Halle tällä hetkellä yhtä eläväisiä? (Itä-)Berliini on tietenkin oma lukunsa.

Kävin kolmisen vuotta sitten Dresdenissä ja kaupungissa kulkiessa oli vaikea uskoa, että kyse on vanhasta Derkkulan kaupungista. Infrastruktuuri oli joukkoliikennettä myöten kuin missä tahansa länsisaksalaisessa kaupungissa. Noh, toki lähiöiden rakennustyylissä huomasi DDR -taustan ja silloin vielä liikenteessä olleista Tatra -raitiovaunuistakin pystyi aistimaan työkalu-Saksan menneisyyden.  :Wink:  Toki itäisen Saksan maaseutu ja pienemmät kaupungit ovat tyhjentyneet näkyvällä tavalla - junan ikkunasta pystyy tekemään johtopäätöksiä mm. Mecklenburg-Vorpommernin osavaltiossa matkustaessa. Lisäksi Saksan eri osavaltioiden työttömyysluvuissa on suuria eroja - aluepoliitikasta huolimatta. Paras työllisyystilanne taitaa edelleenkin olla eteläisissä osavaltioissa eli Baijerissa sekä Badem-Württembergissä. Huonoin tilanne taitaa vastaavasti löytyä Saksan toisesta laidasta eli koillisista osavaltioista?

----------


## teme

Saksan yhdistämisessä sössittiin se että markat yhdistettiin yksi - yhteen kurssilla. Tuosta seuraisi että esimerkiksi huonosti tuottavat tehtaat entisessä Itä-Saksassa pistivät lapun luukulle ja rakennetyöttömyys josta ei ole päästy vieläkään kunnolla eroon.

Mitäkö tarkoitan sillä kysymykselläni?

Alueellistettavat virastot on vapautettu valtionhallinnon tehostamisvaatimuksista. Eihän niiltä voi tehokkuuden kasvattamista vaatia koska se kippaa tuon sijoitteluleikin myötä. Siis samaan aikaan kun kaikkialla muualla leikataan. Ja näin koska koko maa asuttuna.

Sosiaalitukien varassa olevia ei ohjata sinne missä asuminen on halvinta siksi että asunnot on halvimpia siellä missä niitä vähiten halutaan, eli alueilla joissa on hyvin korkea työttömyys. Tuore tutkimustulos Pääkaupunkiseudulta kertoo että alueilla joissa työttömyys on korkea ihmisten työttömyysjaksot ovat pidempiä kuin ihan samanlaisten ihmisten alueilla joilla työttömyys on pienempi. Teoria on että ympäristössä työttömyys jotenkin koetaan hyväksyttävämmäksi, itse epäilen että tämä menee niin päin että ko. vähemmän halutuilla alueilla on huonommat yhteydet, minkä takia ne ovat halvempia, mikä rajoittaa sitä mistä kaikkialta voi hakea töitä, mutta joka tapauksessa tilastolllinen tosiasia on se että asuminen tietyllä alueella aiheuttaa työttömyyttä. No eikö olisi järkevää, inhimillistä, taloudellisesti tehokasta, jne. ylipäänsä rohkaista työttömiä muuttamaan työn perässä, alueellinen ero työttömyydessä nyt on kuitenkin helposti esim. 40%? No ei, koska koko maa.

Maataloustuet joita maksetaan hehtaariperusteella on käytännössä peltomaan hinnan subventointia, jos valtio tavallaan maksaa vuokraa pellosta niin sitä kannattaa ostaa vuokratuottoa vastaavaan hintaan eli se nousee vastaavasti. Peltomaan hinta on myös yksi ruuan tuotannon kustannus, eli tuo ei millään tavalla tee ruuan tuotannosta kannattavampaa, jopa päinvastoin. Mutku suomalainen ruoka ja koko maa asuttuna.

Otetaan Helsinkiläisiä esimerkkejä. Metropolia pitäisi siirtää Myllypuroon, vaikkei sinne halua opiskelijat tai opettajat, heidän on sinne vaikea kulkea. Antero joskus ihmetellyt sitä että miksi Herttoniemen metroaseman välittömässä läheisyydessä tontit kasvaa pajua. Kun ei sinne halua firmat sijoittua. Asunnot kyllä menisi kaupaksi, mutta niitä ei voi kaavoittaa, koska pitää saada työpaikkoja, joita ei siis tule. Äkkiseltään tämä vaikutta hyvinvoininin tuhoamiselta ja kokolailla idioottimaiselta pelleilyltä, mutku Itä-Helsingin työpaikkaomavaraisuus.

Viisivuotiaat lapset sanovat että mutku mä haluan. Aikuisilta ihmisiltä tätä pidetään yleensä sopimattomana käytöksenä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Todellisuudessa Suomen teollisuudesta suurin osa on Helsingin ulkopuolella, Helsingissä on sen sijaan hirmuisesti pääkonttoreita.


Ns pääkonttoreiden rooli on nykyajan keskusteluissa vääristelty. Pääkonttorit nykyään ovat tuotantolaitoksia siinä missä tehtaatkin. Nokian ym tyyppisten suuryritysten pääkonttoreissa istu pääaisassa insinöörejä suunnittelemassa mitä eri puolella maailmaa sijaitsevissa tehtaissa sitten tuotetaan, tai sitten niissä koodataan ohjelmistoja joka siis on ihan yhtä arvokasta duunia kuin mitä paperikoneenhoitaja tekee. 

Ainoastaan metsä- ja metalliteollisuden "pääkonttorit" ovat sitä perinteistä sorttia missä tärkeät herrat istuvat kapineteissaan mutta sikaritkin he joutunevat tupruttelemaan rakennuksen ulkopuolella. Mutta sellaiset pääkonttorit ovat vähemmistössä nykyään.

Itse asiaan että miksi kannatan Helsingin pitämistä tärkeänä ja suhtaudun nihkeästi Helsingin toimintojen hajauttamiseen on se että isossa kaupungissa vain yksinkertaisesti on mukavemmpaa ja hauskempaa elää kuin pienessä. Olen yrittänyt joissakin elämäntilanteissani elää pienissäkin mutta siitä ei ole tullut mitään. Tampere tai Turku voisi kelvata mutta jos olisin halunnut lähteä jompaankumpaan niistä olisi pitänyt lähteä parikymmentä vuotta sitten ennenkuin oli perhettä.

Mitä maaseudulla asumiseen tulee niin minä voisin kuvitella asuvani maalla ainoastaan sellaisessa tilanteessa että ympärilläni olisi sellaisia ihmisiä joita voi sietää. Maaseudulla ihmissuhteet ovat usein sellaisia  että ihmisiä repostellaan jatkuvasti joidenkin vanhojen riitojen takia, ja se vaati paksua nahkaa selviytyäkeen ilkeistä puheista. 

Myös joukkolikenne sujuu isosa kaupungissa paremmin kuin pienessä. Isossa on  valinnanvaraa eri tyyppisten välineiden välillä, muissa on vain busseja. Jos Turkuun tai Tampereelle joskus tulee raitiotie niin niiden verkkojen kattavus tulee silti olemaan pienempi kuin Helsingin seudun nykyinen raskas raideliikenne. 

Suomeen olis ehkä voinut syntyä Göteborgin kokoinen kakkoskaupunki kilpailemaan ja toimimaan pääkaupunkia täydentävänä jos oltaisiin pysytty Ruotsin vallassa 1900-luvun alkuun asti ja Turku olisi pääkaupunki ja Viipuri toiseksi suurin kaupunki maan toisessa laidassa.  Se olisi tietenkin edellyttänyt että Suomi ei olisi joutunut luovuttamaan Karjalaa tai ainakaan Viipuria 2. maailmansodan seurauksena. Silloin koko Helsinkiä ei käytännössä olisi, ja Tampereenkin rooli olisi toinen kuin nyt. Suurin osa niistä iihmsistä jotka nyt asuvat Helsingissä ja Tampereella eläisivät onnellisina Turussa tai Viipurissa.




> Aluepolitiikasta tuli mieleen myös Saksa. Saksojen yhdistyttyä vuonna 1990 totuus valkeni kaikille: itäpuoli oli niin pahassa jamassa, että sen nykyaikaistamiseen alkoi upota yhä enemmän ja enemmän D-markkoja. Tämä aiheutti (länsi-)saksalaisten keskuudessa suurta närää, koska "heidän verorahojaan upotettiin itäiseen Saksaan". Tämän kannanoton kuulin ainakin Hampurin pohjoispuolella koko ikänsä asuneilta tuttaviltani. En ole vain vieläkään huomannut länsipuolen rapistuneen ollenkaan sen takia, että osa sieltä kerätyistä verorahoista onkin päätynyt muualle Saksaan


Suomessa spekuloitiin tosissaan 1990-luvulla kun Neuvostoliitto oli hajonnut, Karjalan saamiseksi takaisin. Silloin oltaisiin jouduttu tekemään vastaavia ratkaisuja kuin Saksojen yhdistyessä, eli valtavasti rahaa olis uponnut koko projektiin. Siitä ei tullut mitään mm siksi että Suomessa oli lama jo ennestään ja elintason romahtamista pelättiin muutenkin. Myöhemminhän on käynyt ilmi että Venäjän johto  jopa tarjosi Suomen silloiselle presidentille mahdollisuutta ostaa Karjala takaisin.

Suomen kansan "enemmistö" torjui myös Karjalan takaisin liittämisen. Ainoastaan karjalaiset itse ja heidän jälkeläisensä olisivat halunneet perusteellisempia selvityksiä asiasta. Kun Suomessa "enemmistö" aina päättää, niin siksi tuetaan enimmäkseen nykyisiä kehitysalueita pohjoisessa eikä nähdä kokonaisuuksia.

t. Rainer

----------


## kouvo

> se Albertin pointti niin kuin sen tulkitsen on se että minkä takia helsinkiläisen persaukisen elämistä tuetaan reaalisesti vähemmän kuin pihtiputalaisen persaukisen elämistä? Käytännössä esimerkiksi niin että sosiaaliturvasta poistettiin viimeisetkin alueelliset kalleuserot. Kysymys on siitä että Helsingissä on eri hintataso kuin Pihtiputaalla eli nimellistulot joita tarvitaan jotenkin inhimilliseen elämään eli samoihin reaalituloihin on suuremmat, ihan samalla tavalla kuin vaikka Suomessa ja Virossa. Tässä on ristiriidassa ihmisten ja alueiden välinen tasa-arvo, ja ihmiset tulee ennen maaplänttejä.





> Perusosalla toimeentulotuen saajan pitää kattaa:
> 
>     * ravintomenot
>     * vaatemenot
>     * vähäiset terveydenhuoltomenot
>     * henkilökohtaisen puhtauden ja kodin puhtauden menot
>     * paikallisliikenteen maksut
>     * lehtitilaukset
>     * televisiolupa
> ...


Mikähän näistä "tuoteryhmistä" on kalliimpi helsingissä kuin Pihtiputaalla, noin niin kuin "jotenkin inhimillisen elämän" kannalta? Vuokratasostahan tässä yhteydessä on turha alkaa nillittämään, koska se kuuluu lisäkorvauksen piiriin. 




> Henk. koht. nyrkkisääntöni politiikassa on että jos minä ajan jotain johon uskon niin täytyy olla myös jotain mahdollisia tuloksia, kustannuksia, yleisesti sanottuna tosiasioita jotka saisivat minut kääntymään ko. asiaa vastaan. Muuten kyse on sokeasta uskosta.


Aluepolitiikka on uskon asia. Väittäisin että et sinä, eikä kukaan muukaan pysty osoittamaan vähänkään pitemmällä tähtäimellä läheskään optimaalista suhdetta esim. keskittämisen ja hajauttamisen välillä, vaikka mittareina käytettäiinkin ainoastaan taloudellisia tekijöitä, mikä sinänsä on jo varsin yksipuolista tämän kaltaisessa asiassa. Objektiivisuuten pyrkivä henkilökin vetää näitä asioita vahvasti arvailuihin perustuen, saatika sitten keskustelijat jollain nettipalstalla, jossa objektiivisuus tämän asian suhteen on täysi vitsi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mitäkö tarkoitan sillä kysymykselläni?


Esimerkkisi olivat kaikki asioista, joissa tehdään jotain muuta politiikkaa aluepolitiikan varjolla tai päinvastoin.

Totta kai tehostamisen tulee koskea myös alueellistettavia toimintoja. Jos ei koske niin se on sitten jotain muuta kuin aluepolitiikkaa. Tosin täytyy tarkastella tehostamista laajasti eikä vain suppeana karsimisena.

Muuttamiseen kannustaminen taas on vain toinen tapa ilmaista ei-muuttamisen rankaiseminen. Inhimillisyys ja kannustaminen samassa yhteydessä on aika irvokasta: kyllä aikuinen ihminen tietää mikä hänelle on hyväksi. Jos ei halua muuttaa työn perässä Helsinkiin niin siihen täytyy käytännössä olla syitä. Liian kallis asuminen ja vieraantuminen läheisistä ihmisistä lienevät hyviä syitä. Jos halutaan kannustaa muuttoon, sitten täytyy esimerkiksi pitää huolta että kohtuuhintaista ja -tasoista asuntokantaa löytyy. Se on riittävä kannustin. Muu on jo pakottamista. Tosin käytännössä lienee kaikille osapuolille sekä taloudellisempaa että inhimillisempää että työpaikkoja löytyisi edullisemmista maakunta- ja valtakunnanosakeskuksista, esim. Oulusta, Tampereelta ja Turusta. On edullisempaa eikä tarvitse muuttaa niin kauas kotiseudusta.

Maataloustuet pitää taas nähdä maatalouspolitiikkana, vaikka aina ne nousevat esille aluepolitiikan yhteydessä.

Ja mitä tulee Helsingin sisäisiin sijoittumiskähinöihin niin en näe siinäkään aluepolitiikkaa. Kyse on siitä että joku on jollain logiikalla päätellyt mikä olisi hyvä kehityssuunta kaupunkirakenteelle ja käytännön elämä ei joskus helposti tai hetkessä sopeudu suurten linjojen visioihin.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:07 ----------




> Ns pääkonttoreiden rooli on nykyajan keskusteluissa vääristelty. Pääkonttorit nykyään ovat tuotantolaitoksia siinä missä tehtaatkin. Nokian ym tyyppisten suuryritysten pääkonttoreissa istu pääaisassa insinöörejä suunnittelemassa mitä eri puolella maailmaa sijaitsevissa tehtaissa sitten tuotetaan, tai sitten niissä koodataan ohjelmistoja joka siis on ihan yhtä arvokasta duunia kuin mitä paperikoneenhoitaja tekee.


Periaatteessa validi pointti. Helsingissä on todella tuotannollista koodaustoimintaa. Mutta tuota voisi kutsua toimistotyöksi, ja toimistoja on sinänsä pitkin maata. Pääkonttori on eri asia, ja niitä on huomattavasti vähemmän ja ne ovat hyvin vahvasti keskittyneet Helsingin seudulle. Eikä pääkonttoreissa yleensä istu kauheasti koodareita vaan enemmän taloushallinnon, markkinoinnin jne. ihmisiä.




> Itse asiaan että miksi kannatan Helsingin pitämistä tärkeänä ja suhtaudun nihkeästi Helsingin toimintojen hajauttamiseen on se että isossa kaupungissa vain yksinkertaisesti on mukavemmpaa ja hauskempaa elää kuin pienessä.


Rehellinen kannanotto. Perustelu on siis täysin subjektiivinen. Joku muu voi ajatella eri tavoin. Pitäisin kuitenkin tärkeänä ettei suuria politiikkapäätöksiä tehdä mutu-tuntumalta vaan siten että ketään ei tarkoituksellisesti syrjitä, vaikka preferenssit olisivatkin erilaiset kuin muilla. Esimerkiksi itse olen laktoosi-intolerantti ja tykkään vaniljajäätelöstä suklaakastikkeella. Silti minun olisi mieletöntä vaatia että ainoa sallittu jäätelö olisi laktoositon vaniljakermajäätelö ja sitäkin saisi tarjoilla vain suklaakastikkeen kera. Joku muu saattaa tykätä vaikka päärynäjäätelöstä ja saattaisi pitää sen kieltämistä syrjintänä ja diktatuurina.




> Myös joukkolikenne sujuu isosa kaupungissa paremmin kuin pienessä. Isossa on  valinnanvaraa eri tyyppisten välineiden välillä, muissa on vain busseja. Jos Turkuun tai Tampereelle joskus tulee raitiotie niin niiden verkkojen kattavus tulee silti olemaan pienempi kuin Helsingin seudun nykyinen raskas raideliikenne.


Tutkimustuloksia ei liene tästä olemassa, mutta väittäisin että jos ja kun Tampereelle saadaan raitiotie, ja se rakennetaan maksimilaajuuteensa, ja oletetaan että liikennejärjestelmää täydennetään vielä lähijunilla käyttäen nykyistä rataverkkoa (mahdollisesti hieman pieniä lisäraidepätkiä muutamaan pullonkaulapaikkaan), niin sellainen liikennejärjestelmä kokonaisuudessaan palvelee paremmin kuin Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Ja pikkurahalla verrattuna siihen mitä Helsingissä on näihin hankkeisiin upotettu. (Lähtökohta vertailulle on toki epäreilu kun Helsingin hankkeita on ajettu "koko maan" hankkeina...)

Oikeastaan voisi sanoa että sen sijaan että kannattaisin aluepolitiikkaa, pikemminkin vastustan yksipuolisesti etelärannikolle kohdistuvaa aluepolitiikkaa.

----------


## teme

> Mikähän näistä "tuoteryhmistä" on kalliimpi helsingissä kuin Pihtiputaalla, noin niin kuin "jotenkin inhimillisen elämän" kannalta? Vuokratasostahan tässä yhteydessä on turha alkaa nillittämään, koska se kuuluu lisäkorvauksen piiriin.


Toimeentulotuki on viimeinen tukimuoto jolla paikataan muiden aukkoja ja hyvin ongelmallinen sellainen. Tarkoitin esimerkiksi eläkkeitä, opintotukia, jne. joilla nyt kuitenkin ainakin teoriassa pitäisi tulla toimeen nimenomaan siksi ettei joudu toimeentulotuen varaan.




> Aluepolitiikka on uskon asia. Väittäisin että et sinä, eikä kukaan muukaan pysty osoittamaan vähänkään pitemmällä tähtäimellä läheskään optimaalista suhdetta esim. keskittämisen ja hajauttamisen välillä, vaikka mittareina käytettäiinkin ainoastaan taloudellisia tekijöitä, mikä sinänsä on jo varsin yksipuolista tämän kaltaisessa asiassa.


No nimenomaan en osaa, eikä osaa kukaan muukaan, ihan samoista syistä kun emme esimerkiksi tiedä paljonko kumisaappaiden pitäisi maksaa kaupassa. Mikä ei ole toki estänyt valtiovaltaa säätämästä tuotakin, mutta siitä on nyttemmin luovuttu koska se on tyhmää. Minä nimenomaan haluan että ihmiset, yritykset ja organisaatiot ihan itse harkitsee tapauskohtaisesti onko keskeisen sijoittumisen hyödyt heille suuremmat kuin haitat, koska he tietää sen keskimäärin paremmin kuin aluehallintaviraston virkamies. Se että valtiovalta vaikkapa yritystuilla tai pakkosiirroilla puuttuu tähän sotkee tuon mekanismin eli johtaa vähemmän optimaaliseen tulokseen.

Vähän positiivisemmin. En nyt jaksa kaivaa mitä he tarkallaan ottaen oli tehnyt, mutta erään toipuneen ja menestyneen amerikkalaisen pikkukaupungin pormestari selitti että kun kaupungit yleensä ajattelee että pitää houkutella yrityksiä vaikkapa verohelpotuksilla tai halvoilla tonteilla, niin he ajatteli niin päin että tehdään hyvä kaupunki joka sitten mm. houkuttelee yrityksiä. Jos siihen kirkonkylään ei firmat tahdo ja ihmiset muuttaa pois niin ei se nyt niin ratkea että ne lahjotaan tai pakotaan sinne, vaan siinä kirkonkylässä on jotain vikaa joka pitää korjata.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:06 ----------




> Esimerkkisi olivat kaikki asioista, joissa tehdään jotain muuta politiikkaa aluepolitiikan varjolla tai päinvastoin.


No true scottsman...  :Smile: 

Kun aluepolitiikka on itseisarvo niin sen avulla sitten voi ajaa ihan mitä tahansa. Tämä on se mitä käytännössä tapahtuu. Jos joku väittää vastaan niin "koko maan asuttuna pitäminen" ja onhan Helsinkikin perustettu viranomaismääräyksellä, jne. mitä nyt voi maakuntalehtien pääkirjoituksista lukea.




> Totta kai tehostamisen tulee koskea myös alueellistettavia toimintoja. Jos ei koske niin se on sitten jotain muuta kuin aluepolitiikkaa. Tosin täytyy tarkastella tehostamista laajasti eikä vain suppeana karsimisena.


No hyvä. Jos niiden toiminnan tehokkuus laskee alueellistamisen seurauksena, itseasiassa pelkkä aiekin riittäänee, niin saako tuolla perusteella perua ko. alueellistamisen huonona ideana?




> Muuttamiseen kannustaminen taas on vain toinen tapa ilmaista ei-muuttamisen rankaiseminen.


No sovitaanko niin että sitä ei ainakaan erikseen subventoida?




> Ja mitä tulee Helsingin sisäisiin sijoittumiskähinöihin niin en näe siinäkään aluepolitiikkaa. Kyse on siitä että joku on jollain logiikalla päätellyt mikä olisi hyvä kehityssuunta kaupunkirakenteelle ja käytännön elämä ei joskus helposti tai hetkessä sopeudu suurten linjojen visioihin.


Niin kolmessakymmenessä vuodessa ei ole sopeutunut. Miksi jonkun pitäisi päättää missä työpaikat sijaitsee Helsingissä, eikö yritykset osaa ihan itse valita toimipisteitään? Jos ei kaavoitetuilla toimitilatonteilla tule yrityksiä niin sitten kaavoitetaan jotain muuta. Tuossa on taustalla ihan sama keskusjohtoinen logiikka kuin aluepolitiikassa, jota ironista kyllä puolustetaan alueellisella itsemääräämisellä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Rehellinen kannanotto. Perustelu on siis täysin subjektiivinen. Joku muu voi ajatella eri tavoin. Pitäisin kuitenkin tärkeänä ettei suuria politiikkapäätöksiä tehdä mutu-tuntumalta vaan siten että ketään ei tarkoituksellisesti syrjitä, vaikka preferenssit olisivatkin erilaiset kuin muilla. Esimerkiksi itse olen laktoosi-intolerantti ja tykkään vaniljajäätelöstä suklaakastikkeella. Silti minun olisi mieletöntä vaatia että ainoa sallittu jäätelö olisi laktoositon vaniljakermajäätelö ja sitäkin saisi tarjoilla vain suklaakastikkeen kera. Joku muu saattaa tykätä vaikka päärynäjäätelöstä ja saattaisi pitää sen kieltämistä syrjintänä ja diktatuurina.


Anteeksi vaan, mutta minun mielestäni suurkaupunki on kuin ravintola jonka ruokalistasta löytyy mitä vaan, myös eri intoleransseista kärsiville, kun taas pikkukaupunki on kuin mäkkäri tai jäätelökioski.




> Tutkimustuloksia ei liene tästä olemassa, mutta väittäisin että jos ja kun Tampereelle saadaan raitiotie, ja se rakennetaan maksimilaajuuteensa, ja oletetaan että liikennejärjestelmää täydennetään vielä lähijunilla käyttäen nykyistä rataverkkoa (mahdollisesti hieman pieniä lisäraidepätkiä muutamaan pullonkaulapaikkaan), niin sellainen liikennejärjestelmä kokonaisuudessaan palvelee paremmin kuin Helsingin seudun joukkoliikennejärjestelmä. Ja pikkurahalla verrattuna siihen mitä Helsingissä on näihin hankkeisiin upotettu. (Lähtökohta vertailulle on toki epäreilu kun Helsingin hankkeita on ajettu "koko maan" hankkeina...)


Tampereella on toki se hyvä puoli että rautateitä menee ennestään useampaan suuntaan kuin Helsingistä, mutta jos Tampereelle rakennetaan vähintään 40 km pikaraitiotietä ja rautatieinfra laitetaan siihen kuntoon että  lähijunat pystyvät kulkemaan suurin piirtein yhtä tiheään kuin Helsingin seudulla, niin epäilen että tulee asukasta kohden halvemmaksi kuin mitä pk-seudulla metro, rautatiet ja raitiotiet ovat tulleet maksamaan sekä rakentaa että ylläpitää.




> Oikeastaan voisi sanoa että sen sijaan että kannattaisin aluepolitiikkaa, pikemminkin vastustan yksipuolisesti etelärannikolle kohdistuvaa aluepolitiikkaa.


Rehellinen kannanotto siinä mielessä, mutta onko se se "etelä" joka on se kynnys? 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Anteeksi vaan, mutta minun mielestäni suurkaupunki on kuin ravintola jonka ruokalistasta löytyy mitä vaan, myös eri intoleransseista kärsiville, kun taas pikkukaupunki on kuin mäkkäri tai jäätelökioski.


 :Wink: 

No joo, et ihan väärässäkään ole. Itse pidän suurista kaupungeista ja niiden tarjoamasta valikoimasta. Ahdistuisin oikeasti jossain Kuhmossa. Kuopio vaikuttaa kyllä symppikseltä kaupungilta, mutta en tiedä millaista siellä on elellä. Hassua siis joutua puolustamaan nimenomaan pieniä kaupunkeja. Mutta se että tämä on minun preferenssini ei tarkoita että se on kaikkien preferenssi. En katso voivani kertoa onnelliselle kuhmolaiselle tai kuopiolaiselle että hän asuu elinkelvottomassa paikassa ja siksi hänen ei kuuluisi saada yrittää itse ajaa paikkakuntansa etua kaikin keinoin. Politiikkaa pitää tehdä siltä pohjalta että kaikilla on yhtäläiset mahdollisuudet.




> Tampereella on toki se hyvä puoli että rautateitä menee ennestään useampaan suuntaan kuin Helsingistä, mutta jos Tampereelle rakennetaan vähintään 40 km pikaraitiotietä ja rautatieinfra laitetaan siihen kuntoon että  lähijunat pystyvät kulkemaan suurin piirtein yhtä tiheään kuin Helsingin seudulla, niin epäilen että tulee asukasta kohden halvemmaksi kuin mitä pk-seudulla metro, rautatiet ja raitiotiet ovat tulleet maksamaan sekä rakentaa että ylläpitää.


Laskepa uudestaan. Otetaan hihavakioina vähän tiedettyjä lukuja ja sitten vähän puhtaita arvauksia.

Raitiolinja 1 (Hervanta-Lentävänniemi) 180 M
Raitiolinja 1 jatko-osuudet esim. 50 M
Raitiolinja 2 esim. 180 M
Raitiolinja 3 esim. 180 M
Uudet lähijuna-asemalaiturit purettujen tilalle esim. 40 M
Myöhemmän vaiheen lisäraiteet esim. 100 M
Yhteensä noin 730 M

Tässä olisi kaikki mitä ikinä näköpiirissä olevassa tulevaisuudessa tarvitaan todella hyvin palvelevaan raideliikennejärjestelmään, joka palvelee suoraan ainakin 85 % kaupungin asukkaista (ensimmäinen ratikkalinja palvelee jo yksin jotain 66 %) ja huomattavan määrän seudullisestikin. Hinta on lähinnä verrannollinen kehärataan tai länsimetroon, jompaan kumpaan yksistään. Käyttötaloudesta tiedetään että joukkoliikennejärjestelmä bussit sisältäen muuttuu todennäköisimmin lievästi voittoa tuottavaksi jo ensimmäisen ratikkalinjan myötä.

Millä tämän voisi nähdä kalliimpana kuin Helsingin joukkoliikennejärjestelmän, siis edes per capita investointia tutkien?




> Rehellinen kannanotto siinä mielessä, mutta onko se se "etelä" joka on se kynnys?


Ei etelä vaan yksipuolisuus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> No joo, et ihan väärässäkään ole. Itse pidän suurista kaupungeista ja niiden tarjoamasta valikoimasta. Ahdistuisin oikeasti jossain Kuhmossa. Kuopio vaikuttaa kyllä symppikseltä kaupungilta, mutta en tiedä millaista siellä on elellä. Hassua siis joutua puolustamaan nimenomaan pieniä kaupunkeja. Mutta se että tämä on minun preferenssini ei tarkoita että se on kaikkien preferenssi. En katso voivani kertoa onnelliselle kuhmolaiselle tai kuopiolaiselle että hän asuu elinkelvottomassa paikassa ja siksi hänen ei kuuluisi saada yrittää itse ajaa paikkakuntansa etua kaikin keinoin. Politiikkaa pitää tehdä siltä pohjalta että kaikilla on yhtäläiset mahdollisuudet.


Se että miten saadaan kannattavia työpaikkoja maaseudulle ja pikkukaupunkeihin on se kynnyskysymys. Jos niitä ei saa muulla tavalla kuin miljarditukiaisilla niin sitten kannattaa miettiä mitä siinä järkeä siinä aluepolitiikassa oikein on. On totta että joihinkin entisiin tehtaisiin on saatu uusia työnantajia kuten Googlen palvelinkeskus Haminassa mutta niiden työllistämisvaikutus on hyvin pieni. Matkailu on mielestäni sellainen ala joka kannatta jatyöllistää ja johon kannattaisi panostaa, mutta silläkin alalla kilpailu on kova, vaatii isoja investointeja mutta sesonki ei kestä koko vuotta ja ala on suhdanneherkkä. 




> Uudet lähijuna-asemalaiturit purettujen tilalle esim. 40 M
> Myöhemmän vaiheen lisäraiteet esim. 100 M


Minun mielestäni lähijunainvestoinnit ovat alakantissa. Onko siihen esim sisällytetty pääradan neliraiteistamista jostain Lempäällän korkeudelta Lielahteen asti, mahdollisia kokonaan uusia asemia reitin varrelle, Tampereen pääarautatieaseman muutokset ym?

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minun mielestäni lähijunainvestoinnit ovat alakantissa. Onko siihen esim sisällytetty pääradan neliraiteistamista jostain Lempäällän korkeudelta Lielahteen asti, mahdollisia kokonaan uusia asemia reitin varrelle, Tampereen pääarautatieaseman muutokset ym?


Tämä oli hiha-arvio. Mutta kun huomioi että nykyraiteillakin saadaan niin haluttaessa kahdelle reitille kaupungin läpi heilurina kulkevat lähijunat kumpikin kerran tunnissa (tämän on Suomen rautatiematkustajat selvittänyt ja dokumentoinut) niin 20-30 min vuoroväliin pääsemiseksi tarvitaan jonkinlaisia investointeja, muttei mitään kahjoja summia kuitenkaan. Veikkaan 100 miljoonaa, koska 200 miljoonalla laittaisi kaiken niin ylikuntoon ettei sellaista tarvitakaan. Luulen että 40 miljoonaa riittää aikanaan poistettujen laitureiden palauttamiseen ja vastaaviin töihin.

Uusia liikennepaikkoja tuskin on tarpeen perustaa kovin laajamittaisesti, sillä seudulla on aikoinaan ollut lähiliikennettä ja vanhojen asemien paikat ovat yhä olemassa (vaikka aika tehokkaasti on kyllä yritetty hävittää mahdollisuus että niille enää ikinä voisi liikennöidä - vaan eipä ole totaalisesti onnistuttu!). Tampereen asema ei tarvitse mitään sellaisia muutoksia joita ei olisi jo tulossa: tulevan henkilöratapiharemontin yhteydessä tehdään yksi välilaituri lisää (raiteet 6-7?), mikä riittää hyvin lähiliikenteen tarpeisiin. VR:n täytyy tosin tehostaa ratapihan käyttöä ja lakata seisottamasta junia laiturissa ylipitkiä aikoja ja vaikka ajaa ne Naistenlahden vanhoille turvekuljetusraiteille kääntymään takaisin. Mutta tämä lienee lähes kustannusneutraalia.

Ei nyt oikeastaan tule mieleen mitään muuta radikaalia rahanmenoa lähiliikenteeseen liittyen. Kalustohan lasketaan käyttökuluksi. Tässä vain näkee sen että ei raideliikenne välttämättä niin hirveän kallista ole, jos ei tarvitse tehdä tunneleita.

----------


## Albert

Tämä "persaukinen", joka kyllä palkallaan rahoittaa elämisensä, ei muuta Helsingistä pois. koska tämä on kotikaupunkini, eli täällä pojan koto on.
Kyllähän tuon "verontasauksen" voi nähdä niinkin kuin A. Alku. Mutta kun Pihtiputaan mummo menee terveyskeskukseen lääkärille, niin Helsingin vaarille sanotaan, että kolmen viikon päästä olisi yksi peruutusaika. En nyt tietenkään tarkoita akuutteja tilanteita. Tämä epätasapaino saattaisi muuttua, jos kaupunkini saisi luovuttaa vähemmän verotuloja muualle. Tämä nyt vain yksi esimerkki.
Eniten köyhiä avun tarpeessa olevia on Helsingissä. Tarkoitan lukumääriä, en prosentteja. Prosentit eivät ole ihmisiä. Miten se tilannetta auttaisi, jos he muuttaisivat "Kuoliovaaran Kuusikuruun" asumaan ultrix?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että miten saadaan kannattavia työpaikkoja maaseudulle ja pikkukaupunkeihin on se kynnyskysymys. Jos niitä ei saa muulla tavalla kuin miljarditukiaisilla niin sitten kannattaa miettiä mitä siinä järkeä siinä aluepolitiikassa oikein on.


Entäs sitten, kun niitä ei saa tänne upporikkaaseen (?) Helsinkiinkään?

Jos katsotaan, miten kehittyvät suurkaupungit sellaisissa maissa, joissa ei ole aluepolitiikkaa eikä välttämättä mitään muutakaan politiikkaa, niin minä en ainakaan halua sellaista tänne. Tavallista on, että varsinaisen kaupungin ympärillä on hökkeleiden ja peltikojujen vyöhyke, jossa elävät maaseudulta toimeentulon toivossa kaupunkiin lähteneet. Mutta vailla laillista työtä, jolloin toimeentulo perustuu esim. rikollisuuteen tai pimeään työntekoon.

19601970 -lukujen lähiöbuumi oli saman ilmiön sivistyneempi versio. Hieman kolkompi variantti tästä löytyy samalta ajalta sosialistimaiden kaupungeista. Pakkopolitiikasta huolimatta sielläkin rationalisoitiin maataloutta, eikä muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut kuin siirtää väestö betonislummeihin kaupunkien laidoille.

Minä voisin kuvitella, että aiemmin mainitsemani kokoomuslaisen kansanedustajan sitaatti siitä, että on fiksumpaa hoitaa aluepolitiikka siellä alueella eikä siirtää sitä kaupungin reunalle, perustuu koko lailla juuri siihen, mitä edellä kuvailin.

Itse olen kylläkin sitä mieltä, että aluepolitiikka ei ole tässä ydinasia, vaan toimeentulopolitiikka ja tuottavuudenjakopolitiikka. Kuten Teme aiemmin kirjoitti, monen asian varjolla tehdään aluepolitiikkaa. Olen samaa mieltä, mutta myös niin päin, että moni asia pannaan aluepolitiikan syyksi tai luullaan, että aluepolitiikka ratkaisisi ongelma, johon tosiasiassa ei kyetä puuttumaan.

On asioita, joita ei voi tehdä kaupungissa, kuten tuottaa ruokaa. Taannoisen TV-ohjelman mukaan maailmassa tuotetaan ruokaa 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin syödään, joten ei Suomessa tietty tarvita maataloutta lainkaan. Mutta en minä nyt sitten osaa sanoa, onko meillä tehty arvovalinta siitä, että täällä kumminkin halutaan tuottaa ruokaa eikä haluta syödä vain tuontiruokaa. Ja sen vuoksi harjoitetaan maataloutta. Vai onko asia päinvastoin. Kummin vain, pellot ja karja eivät sovi kantakaupunkiin. Eikä ihan tarpeeksi ole maa-alaa lähiöissäkään.

Antero

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

> Kummin vain, pellot ja karja eivät sovi kantakaupunkiin. Eikä ihan tarpeeksi ole maa-alaa lähiöissäkään.


Kun näin off-topic asioissa ollaan, niin laitetaan sekaan myös tällainen pieni kuriositeetti:

Nimittäin Sipoon/Östersundomin alueliitosten jälkeen Helsingin maa-alueen maantieteellinen keskipiste on siirtynyt melko tarkalleen Viikin opetus- ja tutkimustilan nurkille (ks. esim. http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helsinki ).

Joten näinpähän itse asiassa lehmät laiduntavat pelloillaan aivan Helsingin keskustassa (ja ennen Sipoon alueliitoksia Helsingin maa-alueen keskipiste oli kaiketi jossain Vanhankaupunginlahden Lammassaaren lintuvesialueilla, eli eipä järin urbaania ympäristöä Helsingin keskusta silloinkaan ollut).

----------


## hylje

> On asioita, joita ei voi tehdä kaupungissa, kuten tuottaa ruokaa. Taannoisen TV-ohjelman mukaan maailmassa tuotetaan ruokaa 2 kertaa niin paljon kuin syödään, joten ei Suomessa tietty tarvita maataloutta lainkaan. Mutta en minä nyt sitten osaa sanoa, onko meillä tehty arvovalinta siitä, että täällä kumminkin halutaan tuottaa ruokaa eikä haluta syödä vain tuontiruokaa. Ja sen vuoksi harjoitetaan maataloutta. Vai onko asia päinvastoin. Kummin vain, pellot ja karja eivät sovi kantakaupunkiin. Eikä ihan tarpeeksi ole maa-alaa lähiöissäkään.


Muistelisin, että joku puolet Suomen maatalousteollisuusyksiköistä on itsekannattavia kun liikevoitosta otetaan vastaanotettujen tukien erotus. Maanviljely kannattaa siis Suomessakin, mutta aluepoliittinen tuki on kannustin kannattamattoman maanviljelyn jatkamiselle. Esimerkiksi nimenomaan keskusta-alueen viljelemistä. Mutta aluepolitiikkahan on pohjimmiltaan arvosyistä kannattamattoman toiminnan tukemista.

Uuden Seelannin kokemuksen mukaisesti aluepoliittinen tuki myös kasvattaa välikäsien katteita, ja siten nakertaa myös taloudellisesti terveiden firmojen kannattavuutta. Maataloustuen loppuminen leikkasi maatalouden kuluja oleellisesti, kun jokainen dollari on voittoa -- tai tappiota.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Muuten en viitsi osallistua keskusteluun, kun omat argumenttini olen esittynyt ajat sitten ja moneen otteeseen, mutta muistuttaisin, että maataloustuet eivät ole aluetukia, vaan niitä maksetaan koko lailla siellä missä sitä maanviljelystä harjoitetaan. Eli suurin osa maataloustuista tipahtaa Etelä-Suomeen. Asiaa tarkastamatta olettaisin eniten maataloustukia saavien maakuntien olevan Uusimaa ja Varsinais-Suomi. Häme, Satakunta ja Etelä-Pohjanmaa varmaan saavat mukavasti tukea kanssa.

----------


## Compact

> Minusta olisi hyvä ymmärtää muutamia skaalatekijöitä... Lapissa on pikku juttu pistäytyä vaikka kahvilla naapurin luona 60 km:n päässä. Se käy nopeammin kuin Helsingissä päivittäinen työmatka.


Tähän sopii hyvin eräs henkilökohtainen muisto, kun ajelin VT 21:tä Nuuskakairassa Tornion suunnasta Kilpisjärvelle. Tien poskessa jossain oli kyltti "Kauppa 50 km ->". Piti oikein pysähtyä ottamaan potretti, kun se tuntui hauskalta. No, parinkymmenen minuutin päästä olinkin jo marketin pihalla...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos katsotaan, miten kehittyvät suurkaupungit sellaisissa maissa, joissa ei ole aluepolitiikkaa eikä välttämättä mitään muutakaan politiikkaa, niin minä en ainakaan halua sellaista tänne. Tavallista on, että varsinaisen kaupungin ympärillä on hökkeleiden ja peltikojujen vyöhyke, jossa elävät maaseudulta toimeentulon toivossa kaupunkiin lähteneet. Mutta vailla laillista työtä, jolloin toimeentulo perustuu esim. rikollisuuteen tai pimeään työntekoon.
> 
> 19601970 -lukujen lähiöbuumi oli saman ilmiön sivistyneempi versio. Hieman kolkompi variantti tästä löytyy samalta ajalta sosialistimaiden kaupungeista. Pakkopolitiikasta huolimatta sielläkin rationalisoitiin maataloutta, eikä muuta vaihtoehtoa ollut kuin siirtää väestö betonislummeihin kaupunkien laidoille.


Neukkulan väestönsiirrot toteutettiin aikanaan pääosin teollisuuskeskuksiin, ei niin paljon Moskovaan tai muihin perinteisiin suurkaupunkeihin. Ne olivat välttämättömiä jotta kehitysmaatasoiseen maahan olisi saatu aikaan raskasta teollisuutta joka oli elintason nostamisen edellytys. 

Ja mahdetaankohan Ruotsissa esim lapioida alueopolitiikan nimissä yhtä paljon rahaa etelästä pohjoiseen kuin meillä? Jos Ruotsin Norrlanti on suurimalti osin erämaata nykyisin niin onko se ollut katastrofi Ruotsille? Onko Tukholmassa jouduttu räjäyttämään slummilähiöitä? Lähiöitä on kyllä jouduttu purkamaan pohjoisen tyhjenevistä teollisuuskaupungeista mutta ei niiden perään ole jääty itkemään.




> Muuten en viitsi osallistua keskusteluun, kun omat argumenttini olen esittynyt ajat sitten ja moneen otteeseen, mutta muistuttaisin, että maataloustuet eivät ole aluetukia, vaan niitä maksetaan koko lailla siellä missä sitä maanviljelystä harjoitetaan.


Sitä mieltä minäkin olen, että maataloustuet eivät kuulu aluetukiin, ja EU:n kauttahan ne kierrätetäänkin. Maatalous muutenkin työllistää vain murto-osan siitä väkimäärästä mitä Suomi-Filmien aikaan työllisti mutta silti ruokaa tulee meille kaikille riittävästi.

t. Rainer

----------


## Albert

> Asiaa tarkastamatta olettaisin eniten maataloustukia saavien maakuntien olevan Uusimaa ja Varsinais-Suomi. Häme, Satakunta ja Etelä-Pohjanmaa varmaan saavat mukavasti tukea kanssa.


*No tältä sivustolta* on helppo tarkastaa vuoden 2010 tiedot. Avautuvalla sivulla on lueteltu eri tuet. Niitä on hengästyttävä määrä.
Maataloustuissa on myös kansallisia tukia! Ja tuissa on toki myös aluekohtaisia tukia.
Yksi suurimmista tukien saajista on Suomen valtio.
Nuo tiedothan ovat yksityishenkilöiden osalta menossa salaisiksi. 
Nallekin saa maataloustukea vuodessa enemmän, kuin minä palkkaa neljännesvuosisadassa. Vapaa-aika verolle!
Sattui silmään, että Vapo Oy saa kivaa viljelijätukea ruokohelven kasvattamisesta, siis energiakasvitukea. Tässähän energiatalous ja maatalous lyövät kättä.

----------

